#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-22
<SquirrelNuts> Hi, I'm having an issue flashing back to Android from Ubuntu Touch.  My backup is on my PC, but my PC is not recognizing my phone, I assume because USB Debugging is not on.  I also can't seem to download a ROM though the Ubuntu browser.  I have TWRP, but everything was wiped, so no ROM's or backups are on my phone. Would someone be able to help me out?  On a nexus 4 by the way.
<wilee-nilee> SquirrelNuts, Can't you download it from the fastboot recovery
<wilee-nilee> you in linux or windows
<SquirrelNuts> Download a ROM from recovery?
<SquirrelNuts> Windows
<SquirrelNuts> I dont have Ubuntu PC
<wilee-nilee> SquirrelNuts, what is the access tool used in windows?
<SquirrelNuts> I don't know what you mean.
<wilee-nilee> SquirrelNuts, I wondered if there is a tool run in windows to do many things, for example I have a nexus 7 I use the google nexus tool kit it does it all loading roms rooting backing up and much more.
<SquirrelNuts> Oh, yes, I used Wugz Toolkit for all stuff.  But it useless because it cant run adb commands without usb debugging enabled.
<wilee-nilee> SquirrelNuts, If it were me I would look at the side load from recovery for the stock or you backup rom, just a guess though.
<wilee-nilee> I think you can use  the terminal in windows to load stuff, in linux you can, but as you have noticed without the usb debugging running it is harder.
<wilee-nilee> you might try #android as well
<SquirrelNuts> Ok, thanks.  I'll google how to run adb w/o debugging
<harris> hello
<AbuAyyoub> Hello everyone.
<harris> hi
<AbuAyyoub> I was wondering if someone could answer a simple question for me. Will I be able to install ubuntu touch on any old-rooted android phone? I have a beloved  Japanese Sharp SH7218u flip-phone that runs 2.2 Gingerbread and I think that Ubuntu OS on it would be awesome considering I can't upgrade it. Is this something that would be possible like being able to install linux on virtually any PC? or will it need to be configured for specific devices?
<xnox> AbuAyyoub: to enable a new device, a port needs to be done. At the moment all ports are Ice-cream sandwich based as far as I can tell. Is there a cyanogenmod available for that device? that would be the first step.
<dejello> hello
<dejello> Any updates for porting yet?
<Seechay> Sooo just a couple of questions, how do you go back a screen on the Nexus 7 o.o
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks ogra_`
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> so, I guess today is about getting to green on the dashboard?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ^ ?
 * rickspencer3 brews strong cup of coffee
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it is AFAIK :)
<rickspencer3> looks like the tests are running over the weekend, but they failed for the apps
<rickspencer3> pitti, good morning
<rickspencer3> didrocks,  is it the case that auto-pilot needs a bug fix to run those tests, or do the tests just need to be fixed?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I would guess it's the case of tests needing to be fixed, if those packages went to distro, they pass on desktop
<didrocks> rickspencer3: but I think upstream should do the full analyze, I've tons of emails to answer to get Mir ASAP in distro
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do you know who from the applications team can answer the question definitively, who would be awake now r soon?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think they did that analysis on Friday
<didrocks> rickspencer3: osomon should be one of the first european folk
<rickspencer3> didrocks, and ack, I'll follow up with gema and whoever from the apps team
<didrocks> rickspencer3: do you want me to stop on click packages and mir and track that?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, no
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up with osomon if/when he's up
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> great ;)
<rickspencer3> gema, good morning :)
<didrocks> I'm going to release all the stuff that are in manual publishing mode
<didrocks> but some packages are blocked because tests failing
<rickspencer3> oh, looks like lots of the apps team is european-based :)
<gema> rickspencer3: morning
<rickspencer3> hi gema
<rickspencer3> gema, so, any idea where we are at getting the application tests passing?
<gema> rickspencer3: on the QA side we are working to keep the tests running and to remove infrastructure issues
<rickspencer3> gema, do you know why the tests are failing?
<gema> rickspencer3: regarding the runs, I know that adb is failing at times and retrying makes it work so we are going to implement an automatic retry when adb fails
<rickspencer3> gema, is it the case that when the tests run, they pass, or is it the case that when they run, they fail?
<gema> rickspencer3: regarding the tests themselves we did some investigation on friday and have some bugs/problem reports on this pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/test-triaging
<rickspencer3> where "the tests" are the application auto-pilot tests are that making the dashboard red?
<gema> rickspencer3: on the 18th image which we did a full read of the logs and why tests were failing
<gema> rickspencer3: there were failures that are either the tests being wrong or the code being wrong
<gema> rickspencer3: we have no way to tell by looking at the logs, it's up to the developers
<gema> rickspencer3: we are going to look at more logs today and continue to raise bugs
<gema> rickspencer3: we are marking any bugs we raise on this qa-touch
<gema> (tagging)
<gema> rickspencer3: atm there are many failures, and the QA team cannot cope with all the triaging alone, so it'd be good to have developers doing this as well
<rickspencer3> gema, I can't imagine that there is a set of new issues since last Monday
<gema> rickspencer3: I hope not, will tell you when we've gone through the logs
<rickspencer3> from what I understood on Friday, the problem was that the tests were incompatible with auto-pilot
<gema> rickspencer3: ok, so you think they'll pass today?
<gema> rickspencer3: have there been fixes on the tests side?
<rickspencer3> gema, I don't
<gema> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> I don't think so because I think that everyone is just saying that it's everyone else's problem
<rickspencer3> and I can't find out if the tests have even been fixed yet
<rickspencer3> however, it's still early today
<rickspencer3> I think I got up too early ;)
<gema> rickspencer3: I will go through them this morning and let you know the status
<rickspencer3> gema, I suspect we can make it green today if it's just a matter of fixing the tests
<gema> rickspencer3: ideally
<rickspencer3> but if auto-pilot also needs to be fixed, then I am not so certain
<rickspencer3> I suspect the case is that the tests just need to be fixed
<gema> rickspencer3: we have people in the US that can fix autopilot if we know what's wrong with it
<rickspencer3> gema, I suspect that auto-pilot is red herring
<gema> rickspencer3: me too
<rickspencer3> that what really happened was that they didn't look at the tests until Friday, and realized that they were written in a desktop specific manner
<rickspencer3> but no one is up yet who can tell me what's up ;)
<gema> rickspencer3: ok, I will wait for that as well before going through the same logs
 * rickspencer3 tries to be patient
<gema> rickspencer3: need to go out for a bit, bb a bit later
<rickspencer3> bye
<jo-erlend> wow... Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 uses more power on my tablet than I'm able to provide using USB from my desktop.
<jo-erlend> and it's just been idling.
<cjwatson> sbeattie: Couple of quick things I noticed about click-apparmor while looking over it on the train: undefined 'error' name in aa-clickprototype; and I think "Trigger: yes" in your .click-hook is unnecessary and can only cause problems?
<cjwatson> (i.e. click-apparmor doesn't define a dpkg trigger)
<cjwatson> Does anyone know what the state of the application lifecycle work is, i.e. whether it'll be usable by, oh, say, Tuesday?
<rickspencer3> tvoss_, can you answer cjwatson? ^
<tvoss_> cjwatson, what do you need in terms of lifecycle?
<tvoss_> rickspencer3, sure
<tvoss_> cjwatson, we have the basic app lifecycle in place, so would be good to know what you need and check if that is available
<cjwatson> tvoss_: Enough to implement the desktop file handling from near the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<cjwatson> tvoss_: If you could tell me what source package(s) implement the app lifecycle then I can go look
<tvoss_> cjwatson, ah, I think we are talking about a different app lifecycle here :) I'm talking about lifecycle at runtime, stopping and killing apps when they are not in the foreground
<cjwatson> I suspect we are
<gema> ogra_`: when are we expecting the next image?
<nik90|Office> Hi Paolo. Thnx for the delete icon. I got it merged to trunk
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90|Office :) No problem for me, I like design stuff ;)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: It is now also being used by the weather app :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, cool :D
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, who designed the original icon?
<nik90|Office> that came from the canonical design team
<ogra_`> gema, as i wroite in my mail on saturday, the build now starts at ~10:00 UTC
<ogra_`> (we had to move it by 1.5h)
<gema> ogra_`: to which list did you send it?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, so, why they didn't release any .svg?
<ogra_`> gema, ubuntu-phone indeed
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I did ask for them, however I think that they are too busy with the design of the core apps to create and release them
<ogra_`> as a folowup to the former mail that told about build times
<gema> ogra_`: thanks, I am not on that list, I will join :)
<ogra_`> heh yeah. you should ...
<ogra_`> gema, so we had to move it due to daily-release seemingly not being movable and that started to late to make it on the images otherwise
<ogra_`> bevore it ran at 8:30 UTC
<ogra_`> *before
<didrocks> ogra_`: it's not due to the time when daily release starts
<didrocks> it's due to the fact that we have to manually ack packaging changes
<didrocks> so apart if you want to ask people with upload rights to wake up at 3am…
<gema> didrocks, ogra_`: sounds good, just wanted to be able to plan my morning around when the images will be ready
<ogra_`> didrocks, 3am isnt 3am :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: ?
<ogra_`> (we're on the internet ... )
<didrocks> ogra_`: well, there is nobody in the AU time on our team
<gema> didrocks: when are you going to be daily releasing automatically for touch? (phew, I avoided the autolanding word)
<didrocks> gema: ? we already do that automatically
<didrocks> for months
<ogra_`> if US people could review the work it would be in at 11pm :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: it's branching and running automatically for 240+ components
<gema> didrocks: I thought you were going to start running the tests on the mobile devices that we got you a week or so ago?
<didrocks> gema: but that's not linked to daily releasing automatically or not, what do you mean?
<didrocks> ogra_`: well, on Sunday as well? :p
<ogra_`> didrocks, indeed not on weekends :)
<gema> didrocks: uhmmm, I may be confused then, I thought you wanted those for autolanding (to be able to run on touch as well as the ones you already do, desktop)
<didrocks> autolanding*
<didrocks> gema: right now, we daily release everyday
<didrocks> automatically
<didrocks> the only difference is that:
<didrocks> - tests are running on desktop
<didrocks> not on phone
<didrocks> then, we'll run the tests on desktop AND phones
<didrocks> but for that, we need time to wire things up
<gema> didrocks: ok, do you have an ETA for the wiring to be done?
<didrocks> seeing the number of requests and backlog, I can't promise any deadline, already 13h a day isn't enough to get new requests unstacked :p
<ogra_`> didrocks, the point is that we delay everyone who needs to work with the images in europe until the afternoon ... but we'll have a meeting for that today, lets not talk it through now :)
<didrocks> gema: so if your team can help, that would be appreciated
<gema> didrocks: I believe jibel is helping with that
<didrocks> ogra_`: if you want, you can ack manual packaging changes yourself, I can give you the right for that :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: so please, do that while I'm sleeping and everything will be fixed :p
<didrocks> gema: he is, but he has other autopkgtests demands as well
<gema> didrocks: ack, I will talk to him later today about that
<gema> didrocks: do you know at least how much effort is involved in the wire up?
<didrocks> gema: not that much, I think 3 days would be enough
<gema> didrocks: ok
<ogra_`> didrocks, i'm not attacking you, dont always take it personal, we need to find solutions for delays in the process in the long term, that has nothing to do with you or me
<didrocks> just need to find those
<gema> ogra_`: +1 :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: right, but we need to find solutions as you tell. It seems you just want requirements :p
<didrocks> ogra_`: because why not as well building the image during the european night, instead of the morning?
<ogra_`> we need to define the requirementsd before knowing what we need to improve, no ?
<gema> ogra_`: building overnight doesn't sound bad, it'd give us some more time to look at results and maybe respin in the mornings
<gema> EU mornings
<jibel> gema, I gave you an ETA for daily-release tests on touch which is first half of this week
<ogra_`> didrocks, because there are other scheduled builds running before, we only have one livefs builder .... see its not only daily stuff that delays it, this one is in need of fixing too
<didrocks> well, since last week, I just read some "that sucks" or comparable sentences without any kind of "I want to understand the issues or work on those to help them working". Also, when you are telling others about why this is that way, you don't mention the real details
<gema> jibel: true, thanks for the reminder
<jibel> gema, I did all the deployment test on a grouper and since I received a phone last week it needs some adjustements
<ogra_`> didrocks, on the image side i would even like to get to 4 builds/day or so
<ogra_`> didrocks, remember, apt will soon be gone
<didrocks> ogra_`: you can have image builds without having new components to release
<didrocks> so that's not related :)
<ogra_`> so fixes and updates obnly come via image updates
<gema> jibel: ack, fyi grouper seems more stable than mako or maguro when it comes to running autopilot tests
<didrocks> remember that we need a way for upstream to sync their work
<gema> jibel: that doesn't mean they are passing, though
<didrocks> which is 00 UTC as of now, as it seems it was the best times across teams
<ogra_`> didrocks, as i said, lets not discuss it before asac's meeting this afternoon
<gema> jibel: it'd be good to know, whenever you have the tests running, how they compare to our runs on images
<gema> jibel: and if the failures are in the same places
<didrocks> ogra_`: right, just try to give details rather than pointing "this is because of that, but I don't know why" when this was explained :)
<jibel> gema, indeed, it'd be good to publish thomein the dashboard too so we can compare :)
<jibel> s/thomein/ them in/
<ogra_`> didrocks, sorry, i dont point, and its a fact that daily releases only run once a day
<gema> jibel: yep, we are working on that as well, even though the views are not straight comparable yet
<didrocks> ogra_`: which is again, a requirement for upstream to sync their work
<didrocks> as I explained you multiples times :)
<lool> cjwatson, tvoss: to be precise, I think this relates to the way apps are started / stopped rather than to other application states such as running/suspended, foregrounded/backgrounded etc.
<ogra_`> didrocks, yeah and i'm still not willing to accept that this is not changeable
<lool> cjwatson: Specifically I guess you want to ensure that we stop and prevent apps from launching before an upgrade of said apps, then allow it again once upgrade is complete?
<didrocks> ogra_`: once we start to keep things backward compatible, it will be possible
<didrocks> ogra_`: from experience, I can tell you it won't be before 1.0
<didrocks> (at best)
<ogra_`> lets keep that for the meeting, so we dont need to talk it through twice
<didrocks> gema: btw, another way to compare is you having the autopilot tests running on desktop as well :)
<didrocks> gema: so that we see if the issue is in infra, in difference since latest image and so on
<didrocks> gema: but yeah, having already our existing tests showing up on the dashboard would be great :)
<gema> didrocks: we were going to land it friday but there were errors when doing a full import of the data, so we held it
<gema> didrocks: we should get there soon
<didrocks> you mean testing on desktop?
<didrocks> or publishing our results?
<gema> didrocks: no, the dashboard results for daily release testing
<didrocks> gema: oh excellent! I wasn't in the loop, so I hope they took the right jobs :)
<gema> didrocks: I hope so too, we can iterate fairly quickly after we land it so I will let you know as soon as it is there so that you can have a look
<didrocks> oki
<gema> didrocks: fginther and alesage are working on it, hopefully they know what jobs they are dealing with :)
<didrocks> gema: they never asked, so I hope as well ;)
<asac> ho :)
<didrocks> ogra_`: FYI, everything is published now (apps is currently moving from proposed to release pocket)
<didrocks> ogra_`: so, once done, you are able to kick manually an image to get results beforehand
<asac> gema: jcollado: seesm dashboard populated itself nicely during weekend; maguro 21 seem to have fallen over a bit though: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3086/
<didrocks> only unity isn't published for tests failing, but that doesn't impact you
<lool> cjwatson: is that the only interface you would need?
<ogra_`> asac, mako 20 hasnt run the app tests
<lool> cjwatson: I guess we would also want to signal progress of the upgrade to the shell
<ogra_`> there seems to still be a race that is  hit sometimes
<tvoss_> lool, cjwatson so basically the upstart-based application launching, right?
<rickspencer3> good morning asac
<asac> ogra_`: right. but thats more stable than it was :)
<lool> tvoss_: Yes
<ogra_`> definitely :)
<asac> rickspencer3: helo :)
<rickspencer3> asac, I agree with you, the tests *ran* (mostly) so that's a good start
<asac> ogra_`: what was the last day we propagated an image?
<asac> to current?
<ogra_`> asac, 16th
<asac> ok ...
<gema> asac: it needed a bit of handholding from doanac, but yes it did
<asac> gema: oh. you say, whole weekend doanac was pushing buttons?
<gema> asac: haven't you read his emails? :P
<gema> asac: I am not sure if the whole weekend, but he was definitely diagnosing problems and retrying things
<gema> asac: good thing is, he knows where our unstability comes from (for the most part) and we are going to be working on fixing that
<asac> gema: "weekend view of smoke testing for touch" ?
<asac> that one?
<gema> asac: yep, and automated testing notes 2013-07-19
<gema> asac: main issues hitting us according to doanac's analysis are adb failing randomly and wifi not being available quickly enough, so we will be working on those two
<cjwatson> lool: I don't care even a little bit about whether apps are prevented from launching or whatever.  I want a documented way to create .desktop files that launch apps :)
<cjwatson> lool: I don't care about signalling progress either
<asac> gema: have you seen my phablet-tools merger requests?
<asac> they were about wifi
<asac> or rather having more accurate debugging etc.
<asac> let me see if someone reviewed them by now :)
<lool> cjwatson: oh ok; .local/share/applications/ should work, but indeed we should confirm the best path
<asac> ogra_` and friend: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool/+merge/174894
<asac> this thing will help :)
<cjwatson> lool: I know that part, but there's rather more to it than that
<lool> didrocks: who would be the best person to discuss dash / launcher integration with click packages?  (place to write generated .desktop files)
<cjwatson> lool: see the wiki page I cited above
<didrocks> lool: should be mhr3
<ogra_`> asac, you didnt answer my question :)
<lool> cjwatson: Yeah I looked at it, but it wasn't obvious what's handled by click packages and what's handled by dash
<ogra_`> why the extra subshell spawning
<cjwatson> lool: a click hook needs to write out a .desktop file that arranges for the app to be launched under apparmor
<cjwatson> er, with the appropriate profile I mean
<cjwatson> I don't think the dash can be very much involved in that part
<lool> cjwatson: write, and for now the only way is to prepend aa-exec
<cjwatson> unfortunately what I read in the wiki page seems to be that we have to write an auxiliary shell script, which is pretty rubbish
<cjwatson> (due to bug 1200437(
<lool> cjwatson: so you're looking for a package to transport the click hook that would take an input .desktop file and generate one with aa-exec
<ubot5> bug 1200437 in qtubuntu "startProcess reverses arguments from desktop files." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200437
<cjwatson> well, knowing which package to put it in would be nice, yes, but I was hoping to be told that the insane generate-auxiliary-shell-script rubbish might be avoidable
<lool> didrocks: thanks
<asac> ogra_`: as i said, the code can be improved... grep played some games on me, so I used sh -c ...
<asac> ogra_`: see the comment i posted during submission
<didrocks> lool: yw ;)
<asac> "I don't like the sh -c "..." way of doing this, but couldn't get the | easily wrapped in a variable without doing it that way :)..."
<ogra_`> asac, oh, i totally missed that sentence
<ogra_`> asac, so set a commit message and we can approve
<lool> greyback: Did you have a chance to review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/fix-reversed-arguments/+merge/174313 and update app manager?
<ogra_`> (so that jenkins stops failing)
<asac> ogra_`: ok i submitted one branch for each commit...
<asac> ogra_`: will merge bot process them one by one?
<Saviq> lool, greyback's only on that because he's working on the next app manager
<Saviq> lool, you need to harass ricmm for that MP
<lool> Saviq: thanks  :-)
<ogra_`> asac, i think they are merged in order, yeah
<Saviq> lool, or rsalveti at least
<Saviq> lool, I failed, I'm afraid
<lool> Saviq: np
<lool> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/fix-reversed-arguments/+merge/174313 is pretty urgent as to fix running click packages confined; would you mind taking a look when you get online?
<lool> cjwatson: Outside of landing the fix (but we're a bit frozen right now), finding a package to hold the hook, would you miss other parts?
<ogra_`> asac, hmm, gur there are no branches attached (or at least no changes shown) not sure you can do it like that
<ogra_`> s/gur/but/
<asac> ogra_`: i think i did a mistake
<asac> now i have: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-and-ip-state-after-sleep/+merge/176145
<asac> and https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/improve-network-bringup-console-output/+merge/176144
<asac> (2nd)
<asac> and 3rd: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool/+merge/174894
<cjwatson> lool: I think that's *probably* it, although I'm generally finding with this project that I'm not certain how much there is to do until I've done it :)
<lool> cjwatson: hehe
<asac> ogra_`: odd ... first proposal didnt add the bot
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/check-device-and-ip-state-after-sleep/+merge/176145
 * greyback is wondering is Saviq 's irc client has a notification whenever he gets pinged
<greyback> he=greyback
<cjwatson> In particular I'm going to have to think about how the apparmor and desktop hooks (and presence/absence of either) interact
<cjwatson> But I have to solve it before Wednesday one way or another
<xnox> ogra_`: so what needs doing to start building images from my android package? (at least out of ppa to begin with)
<lool> cjwatson: I can see that with the .desktop files in local/ we'll eventually need some helper to fix inconsistenticies in case your system crashes right while we were adding/removing one; we also haven't touched on the signalling upgrades part  :-/
<xnox> ogra_`: shall I automate uploads when/if: android, hybris, platform-api, kernels change?
<xnox> ogra_`: or simply launch daily builds?
<ogra_`> xnox, we need to add the ppa to livecd-rootfs ... then have a code snipped that installs the debs and copies the files out of the chroot into the build dir
<lool> cjwatson: concerning absence of hooks, this is why I was pushing towards defaulting to no permission at all (entirely confined) for apps; jdstrand would know the final story on this
<ogra_`> xnox, and in the second step cdimage needs to learn to publish them
<lool> err I meant abscence of profile, not hook
 * lool needs another coffee, it's way too hot here
<Saviq> greyback, no, I get a notification whenever "saviq" shows up in a merge request URL ;)
<cjwatson> lool: Yes, we talked about that on appstore-devel
<greyback> Saviq: aha
<ogra_`> xnox, given your bootimg has the right stuff in it i would suggest we replace the bootimg creation code in live-build/auto/build with the copy around code
<cjwatson> lool: I don't see why we need to signal anything to the shell; surely it should notice changes in .local/share/applications via inotify
<Saviq> ogra_`, do you guys get input in apps working on pending?
<Saviq> popey_, ↑
<ogra_`> Saviq, i doubt he is up, he is in oregon this week
<Saviq> ah
<ogra_`> and i havent tested on the weekend, let me sync a fresh image
<Saviq> ogra_`, manta seems fine, my maguro must be b0rked, bootstrapping
<ogra_`> 19 definitely worked here, thats the one i have installed accordign to the stamp
<asac> gema: do we want to add more tests :)?
<asac> i mean ... we are half way through the first batch only
<ogra_`> asac, do you think i could mark a newer image as /current now ? or do we actually want to hold back until all of utah is fixed ?
<ogra_`> asac, stgraber needs the newer recovery image stuff in /currend so a fresh bootstrap gets the new added ubuntu features that live in the recovery images
<ogra_`> else system based upgrades wont work
<gema> asac: I'd like to get these fixed before we add more to the batch
<gema> asac: but I guess it's your call
<ogra_`> (--bottstrap doesnt pull from --pending iirc)
<asac> gema: ok... is there a way to have more tests added, but not report them on our main dashboard?
<asac> in that way we could give more warnings to folks that havent been added
<asac> so they can prep
<gema> asac: that'd make it even more difficult for us to keep running
<asac> ok
<gema> asac: I'd like to fix the adb problem and the wifi unstability issue and then add the second batch
<asac> gema: you think it can be more difficult?
<asac> gema: you won't be able to solve the wifi issue unless its fixed by my bug
<asac> err merge proposal
<gema> asac: we will, we will make the test environment more resilient
<gema> asac: can I have a look at your MP?
<ogra_`> gema, see above ... we will need testing of the recovery mode too in the future, at least for the bits that were added on top of the stock recovery (gpg, parted and the system upgrader scripts)
<asac> sure... it basically cleans stuff up and fixes that we still identify a device as online
<asac> that is online on two net devices
<asac> gema: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/phablet-tools/wait-for-online-with-nm-tool
<asac> gema: the real real solution would be to focus on adb
<asac> and then somehow make networking go through adb
<asac> at least the networking needed to setup device (e.g. pull new packages etc)
<asac> wifi in a lab is always interference etc.
<gema> asac: ok, if that's possible, but we also need to run tests on wifi
<gema> asac: i.e. we need to make wifi robust
<asac> ogra_`: can you maybe help gema getting some magic to get the networking through adb forward?
<asac> gema: we can have wifi tests
<asac> gema: but thats different from having all devices requiring wifi
<asac> and pulling data
<ogra_`> asac, ssh via adb you mean ?
<asac> you could then tag one or two devices as wifi test devices
<asac> rather than having all devices in parallel going on a wifi rampage
<gema> asac: wifi is not failing randomly during execution, it is just sometimes taking longer to be up when provisioning
<gema> asac: and the test tools wanting to start before the wifi is actually there
<ogra_`> we dont have any network gardget support via usb atm in case you mean actual networking through USB
<asac> gema: you are sure? my fix will also give us 20 more seconds :)
<ogra_`> *gadget
<asac> and better logging (so we really see if thats the problem)
<gema> asac: if you fix does that, then it's most likely going to get rid of many of our problems
<asac> gema: do our devices have a SIM?
<gema> asac: some of them
<asac> if so the current network code will not only fail if we are not waiting long enough
<asac> but also will fail if both data as well as wifi are up too quick :)
<gema> asac: so do you want sim on smoke testing devices or no sim?
<asac> gema: thats fine to be in there...
<gema> asac: so you want the devices to have sim
<gema> correct?
<asac> just saying that current phablet-tools "wait for networking" code will fail if we are online on wifi and gsm :)
<asac> gema: i guess so
<gema> asac: ok
<gema> asac: then we'll have to fix the tools not to fail in that case
<gema> asac: right now I don't think we have a sim on the devices we are using
<gema> for smoke testing
<gema> asac: we have two other devices with sim that we are using to get the connected tests ready
<gema> and the lab infrastructure to do that
<asac> gema: right. that sim might also explain why the networking falls over
<gema> asac: no sim on smoke testing
<asac> we have not enough logging to see whether with current code our network is up too quick or too late
<asac> gema: ah ok
<asac> then well, it will give us 20 seconds more
<gema> asac: ack, we will try that
<asac> ogra_`: well, dont want to add more requirements
<asac> but maybe there is something smart we can do through adb forward
<gema> asac: let me know when your fix lands so that we can update the phablet tools in the lab
<asac> like doing a revert ssh tunnel
<asac> for the http and ssh ports
<asac> and seeding
<asac> dnsmasq
<cjwatson> sbeattie: FYI there's a "click pkgdir" in click 0.2.1 which you can use to get the top-level app directory from either the package name or any path underneath that directory
<lool> cjwatson: I was thinking progress of the upgrade
<cjwatson> lool: doesn't seem worth it
<lool> cjwatson: e.g. over the duration of the download, and over the duration of the install
<cjwatson> download, yes, but install I don't see the point
<lool> cjwatson: unpacking a GB of data will take some time surely
<cjwatson> maybe, but we don't have much of an opportunity to hook into the unpack to send signals
<cjwatson> android doesn't bother with install progress
<cjwatson> so I don't see a need to
<lool> cjwatson: Right, neither does iOS show progress of the installation itself; but they both show when switching from download to installation
<lool> but I guess that's implicit from the download progress
<cjwatson> right, sure - that'll be a packagekit signal
<ogra_`> asac, well, the androiid gadget driver has rndis networking support, the prob is that our adbd cant do that atm
<lool> cjwatson: ack
<asac> ogra_`: i can do: adb forward tcp:8888 22 on host
<ogra_`> no, i'm takkking about real usb networking :)
<asac> i could then ssh in and open a bunch of sneaky ports through host
<ogra_`> *talking
<asac> yeah. that seems too sophisticated
<asac> :)
<ogra_`> k :)
<asac> less sophisticated might be to have a vpn port on host
<ogra_`> would also be rather complex to teach to our adbd
<asac> and then use the ssh trick to give the device whole networking
<asac> but ... i would prefer to have something that just goes through fixed ports i guess
<asac> we would need a port for ports and archive.ubuntu.com and one for ppa
<asac> right?
<asac> and one for code.launchpad :/
<asac> guess its hard to do that transparently (without always hacking sources.list()
<asac> ?
 * ogra_` doesnt get what you mean
<ogra_`> we have the PPAs in the images ... at least the ones we built from
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Pi Approximation Day! :-D
<asac> ogra_`: adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22
 * ogra_` wants it exact ... pfft approximation
<ogra_`> asac, yes, but what does that have to do with the PPAs in sources.list ?
<asac> ogra_`: ssh -P 8888 localhost -R 8081:archive.ubuntu.com:80 -R8082:ppa.launchpadd.net:80
<asac> etc.
 * cjwatson awaits ogra_`'s exact value for pi
<asac> ogra_`: well you would have to say that s/ppa.launchpad.net/localhost:8082/
<asac> :)
<asac> on host
<stgraber> asac: run squid on your machine (or a smaller proxy), then do a redirect of port 3128 and export http(s)_proxy=127.0.0.1:3128?
<asac> stgraber: you are a genius :)
<ogra_`> cjwatson, still computing, ask in 20 years again :)
<asac> ogra_`: we install squid on the host ... and just do the proxy pipe through  through ssh -R
<stgraber> or if in the DC, just forward straight to the DC's squid server (squid.internal or something like that)
<asac> yay... we already have a proxy :)
<asac> in the net i am sure
<asac> gema: whats the proxy host name?
<cjwatson> ogra_`: by which time you'll have (in relative terms) an infinitesimally better approximation, sure :)
<ogra_`> :D
<lool> cjwatson: it's π!
<gema> asac: proxy host name for what?
<asac> gema: for the DC
<asac> your squid
<cjwatson> τ/2
<ogra_`> asac, right, we have a proxy and it already has all we need, i dont get what you want this for
<asac> ogra_`: you just need to foll
<asac> ow me :)
<asac> ogra_`: we want to kill wifi
<ogra_`> we have local mirrors everywhere
<gema> asac: for what, packages ? or for web access or for ... ?
<asac> ogra_`: and rather use adb forward to get the packages etc. .... to avoid flaky networking
<asac> gema: packages, images, everything at best
<ogra_`> asac, uh, then iw would actually go for rndis networking, might be less work than to maintain such a setup
<asac> ogra_`: we already figured that its easiest to just use a squid
<asac> that should cover almost everything
<asac> we just need one reverse port forward
<ogra_`> (surely more work to implement, but after all you want have to fiddle with it afterwards if something changes)
<asac> through our adb ssh
<ogra_`> rndis networking is a sysfs switch plus some NIC configuration ... you only have to implement that once
<ogra_`> (and a restart of adbd)
<asac> feels like a second step :)
<ogra_`> why
<asac> because i cant do it on my own :)
<ogra_`> you wont have to maintain any proxy config at all then
<asac> ogra_`: do we need more packages on the image?
<asac> i would prefer to stick to the requirements we already have
<ogra_`> no, adb would do it if you restart it with the right parameters
<asac> and not grow requirements for the target image
<ogra_`> ?
<asac> ogra_`: so experience is:
<asac> adb SPECIALSTUFF shell
<asac> ping www.yahoo.de -> works and goes through adb ?
<ogra_`> why would that need any other packages than we use now for networking
<ogra_`> yes
<asac> ogra_`: can you figure the magic for that :)?\
<asac> SPECIALSTUFF
<ogra_`> as long as the machine with adb has a route to ping yahoo indeed
<ogra_`> asac, thats what i was ffering above ;)
<asac> if its too tricky we can always fall back the the squid approach
<ogra_`> *offering
<asac> ogra_`: yeah... go ahea
<asac> d
<ogra_`> :)
<asac> if it takes longer than 1-2 hours let me know...
<elkng> when ubuntu for phones will be released ?
<lool> barry: Saw your note on "pre-reboot success or failure": isn't that to be able to bubble up download errors or signature errors to e.g. system settings app?
<didrocks> ogra_`: did you launch the build manually btw as all apps are in the release pocket?
<asac> ogra_`: one thing you might want to remember is that there migth be real wifi/networking tests
<asac> so we would need to be able to use route etc. to still ping and test our wifi
<asac> but guess thats really just a smart route rule etc.?
<asac> ogra_`: working?
<asac> :)
<asac> man ogra is slow today
<asac> almost 20 minutes and still no working code ... lol
<ogra_`> didrocks, nope, its jstating in 8 min anyway
<ogra_`> asac, sorry was afk
<didrocks> ogra_`: you could have won 1h30 :p
<ogra_`> asac, setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb && restart android-tools-adbd && ifconfig rndis0 up
<ogra_`> asac, that gets me an rndis0 iface here
<ogra_`> still need to fiddle a bit to make adbd skip unsetting it again from the upstart job
<ogra_`> (during restart)
<ogra_`> ah
<asac> ogra_`: no dhclient etc. needed?
<ogra_`> asac, setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb && pkilladbd && /usr/bin/adbd
<ogra_`> that one works
<ogra_`> NM will then start to try to just configure rndis0
<ogra_`> (my laoptop NM just goes crazy here ... let me check the phone)
<asac> ogra_`: its really bad to use NM in hope and prey fashion
<asac> ogra_`: will NM think thats a wired?
<ogra_`> yes
<asac> ogra_`: if so we can just do proper dhclient etc. and then know 100% after finishing that the net is good
<ogra_`> well, nm ignores it on the phone side it seems
<asac> or report a log etc.
<asac> and NM will ignore that
<ogra_`> so we can do ifconfig handling here
<asac> ogra_`: ok then lets just do dhclient
<asac> ogra_`: no dhclient?
<ogra_`> on the laoptop side it sees the new device for me
<ogra_`> asac, dhclient would require me to have a server on my chromebook :P
<asac> ogra_`: right. but we will need that?
<asac> in real setup?
<ogra_`> yes, in the DC we will
<ogra_`> anyway, try the above yourself
<ogra_`>  setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb && pkill adbd && /usr/bin/adbd
<ogra_`> via adb indeed
<ogra_`> adb shell sh -c "setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb && pkill adbd && /usr/bin/adbd"
<ogra_`> that works here
<ogra_`> we just need to configure the device now
<ogra_`> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# nmcli d|grep rndis
<ogra_`> rndis0     802-3-ethernet    connecting (getting IP configuration)
<ogra_`> NM enven tries to configure it on the phone side
<ogra_`> the indicator just doesnt show that
<asac> ogra_`: i am sure infra folks will need clear instructions what to do on host side as well
<asac> (e.g. how to setup dnsmasq and potential iptables etc.
<asac> )
<ogra_`> asac, definitely
<ogra_`> i just found a problem
<ogra_`> seems on the jost side usb0 gets a new MAC every time it gets brought up newly
<ogra_`> *host
<ogra_`> that will make it hard to assign devices to usb NICs ... not sure thats an issue since you still have parallel adb access
<ogra_`> (in case you want to ssh in via that device it will be hard to distinguish the diferent usb* devices)
<didrocks> ogra_`: do you have any estimate how long building the image is taking?
<ogra_`> didrocks, 50min to 1h
<didrocks> ogra_`: ok, thanks :)
<ogra_`> didrocks, plus several hours for the utah tests
<didrocks> ogra_`: do we know how much?
<didrocks> gema: ? ^
<ogra_`> nope, not yet atm it took 3-4h or so i would guess  but i didnt check, just from my gut feeling over the last days
<didrocks> ogra_`: ok, thanks for the estimate!
<ogra_`> (might be faster if there are no manual interventions needed)
<asac> ogra_`:probably a way to set the mac through some kernel magic?
<ogra_`> asac, either that or we just work with fixed IPs from the bringup script
<gema> ogra_`: several hours for the utah tests? what'd'ya'mean?
<asac> ogra_`: NM supports setting custom NIC on
<asac> MAC
<asac> err flip that
<asac> so it must be fairly straight forward
<gema> didrocks: it all depends on how much handholding they need today
<ogra_`> gema, after the image is on /pending it takes like 30min for them to start, then it takes a few hours until all tests are run and show up on the dashboard
<gema> didrocks: we should start seeing results appear 15-20 mins after the images are there
<ogra_`> at least it was like that for the past days
<gema> ogra_`: I thought the delay we introduced was 10 mins
<didrocks> gema: I mean, having all tests ran
<ogra_`> i admit we didnt have a full automatic run yet
<didrocks> not start but "end" :)
<gema> didrocks: 2 hours top
<Saviq> ogra_`, re: input issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1203698
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before stopping shell" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_`> gema, 10 mins until you start syncing, to give the publisher its time
<ogra_`> gema, then the default tests start
<gema> ogra_`: yep, then we get started
<didrocks> gema: ok
<ogra_`> which is about 20-30 min until they are done and show up on dashboard
<gema> ogra_`: default doesn't take long, the test is seconds to 1 min, it is however long it takes to download image/provision
<ogra_`> and then the single apps get tested ... havent looked how much these take but it is a while
<gema> ogra_`: we've speed the dashboard syncing of smoke to every 15 mins
<ogra_`> great
<ogra_`> Saviq, oh, yeah, let me flash latest to check
<ogra_`> sorry, your request kind of drowned in other stuff
<davmor2> Saviq: I can still reproduce the app lens lockup on 19.1
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, we'll be investigating, but been unable to reproduce ;/
<davmor2> ogra_`: this stuff re: image upgrades is that the new recommended way of upgrading to test the daily images?  I don't particularly want to be adding my contacts data each day :)
<ogra_`> davmor2, no, its only there for testing yet ... but it will be the default in the future
<davmor2> ogra_`: okay good.  which brings me onto how the images are coming along for today as we are popeyless
<ogra_`> davmor2, not sure, if asac will approve releasing them ... it would be needed for the initial bootstrapping of the image based upgrade sruff
<ogra_`> *stuff
<ogra_`> (i pinged him above about that but have no answer yet)
<asac> ogra_`: waiting for boston to wake up to align with those folks
<ogra_`> asac, they are linkey better than the 16th one that current points to atm
<asac> tvoss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1203698 something you know the answer to right away?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before stopping shell" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> (since its input)
<asac> ogra_`: i cant proof that easily from looking at dashboard from 16th and yesterday
<asac> 15th looked best yet :)
<ogra_`> asac, well, indeed
<asac> its not easy to say something is better ... i think some tests that failed on 16 succeeded on 15th
<asac> err
<asac> succeeded yesterday
<asac> and vice versa
<asac> total count looks worse today
<davmor2> ogra_`, asac: please give me a ping when there is an image up for today then and I'll happily test it.  But I have a feeling I might have a lot on and miss the message else .   Many thanks :)
<ogra_`> Saviq, just a sidenote, but i thought ricmm added a fix so that we dont need to stop the shell anymore
<asac> davmor2: you can just test latest with phablet-flash --pending
<Saviq> ogra_`, when testing shell, yeah we do :)
<ogra_`> (doesnt make that bug invalid indeed, but less severe)
<asac> davmor2: that will pull the image before the gate
<Saviq> ogra_`, k
<Saviq> ogra_`, how does it unlock the phone in that case
<Saviq> ?
<davmor2> asac: oh okay
<ogra_`> Saviq, heh, dunno
<Saviq> :)
<ogra_`> i didnt know you restart the shell for testing itself
<ogra_`> after ricmm's fix we shouldnt need to restart it for the autopilot app tests though
<Saviq> ogra_`, only thing is you need to unlock the shell
<Saviq> ogra_`, which either you hack in somehow ;) or we pilot the shell as well
<ogra_`> yeah
<tvoss> Saviq, looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1203698
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203698 in platform-api "input is lost if no app was launched before stopping shell" [High,Confirmed]
<tvoss> Saviq, so the issue is that input does not propagate to apps if the shell is not running?
<Saviq> tvoss, no
<Saviq> tvoss, it doesn't propagate to apps *period*
<Saviq> tvoss, if you trigger it
<Saviq> tvoss, but it's tricky to trigger, as you need to start/stop shell as the first thing you do
<ogra_`> Saviq, so i accidentially had the browser running before stopping unity8 ... now i have a completely hanging session
<Saviq> tvoss, if you launch an app at any point before stopping unity8
<ogra_`> (powerbutton only toggles backlight, no lock screen or anything)
 * ogra_` reboots to test without running browser
<Saviq> ogra_`, can't you start the shell?
<Saviq> ogra_`, the browser will be stopped most probably
<Saviq> ogra_`, but starting shell should bring everything back
<Saviq> tvoss, the bug won't be triggered
<Saviq> tvoss, it's some initialization issue - starting unity8 causes app mgr to do something in waiting for an app
<ogra_`> Saviq, the shell is running, i brought the browser to the foreground, swiping from the left to get backj to the shell got me a hanging launcher and no reaction from the shell at all anymore
<Saviq> ogra_`, can you please try reproduce and file bug if confirmed
<ogra_`> indeed
<ogra_`> let me try the actual testcase now :)
<asac> ogra_`: did you drop the ball :)?
<asac> ogra_`: if not you could reply with isntructions on how to get where you were to the mail thread
<ogra_`> asac, on what of the 133423 things i have here on my desk ?
<asac> so someone else might take over and finish
<tvoss> Saviq, got it. Just wondering about the use case for the specific behavior you are requesting
<ogra_`> :P
<asac> ogra_`: no the networking
<ogra_`> asac, no, but i promised Saviq a test before that came up, let me quickly confirm the bug
<asac> kk
<Saviq> tvoss, I'm requesting that input doesn't get lost: D
<Saviq> tvoss, that a bad use case? :D
<Saviq> tvoss, shell needs to be stopped at times for autopilot testing
<Saviq> tvoss, if you do that before having launched an app in this ubuntuappmanager session
<Saviq> tvoss, you don't have input for apps until you restart ubuntuappmanager
<ogra_`> Saviq, hmm, no issues here, i cant reproduce (i have to stop the app before startign the shell, not sure ricmm did something different here)
<Saviq> ogra_`, what app?
<Saviq> ogra_`, don't start *any* apps
<Saviq> ogra_`, reboot phone, stop shell, start app
<ogra_`> calculator had input just fine without the shell
<ogra_`> shell has input just fine after starting it anew
<Saviq> ogra_`, you need to start the app from console
<ogra_`> Saviq, thats what i did
<Saviq> ogra_`, hmm interesting, I confirmed on two devices and dednick did, too
<ogra_`> stop shell; start calculator ... claculator takes input just fine
<ax562> hello
<ogra_`> ... stop calculator, start shell, shell works fine
<Saviq> ogra_`, yeah, shell works fine always
<ogra_`> i can unlock without probs
<asac> pitti: seems youi are interseted in how to improve our simulated device testing?
<Saviq> ogra_`, yeah, that's shell
<ogra_`> Saviq, are you properly running all this as phablet user ?
<Saviq> ogra_`, but input doesn't ever get to apps after having triggered that bug
<Saviq> ogra_`, yes
<asac> pitti: did you get my thoughts on the android emulator? maybe you want to join those efforts?
<ogra_`> and do you use --desktop_file_hint ?
<asac> :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, that's --pending, btw?
<asac> pitti: or drive them :)?
<ogra_`> Saviq, yes, 21th
 * Saviq reflashes
<ogra_`> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_`> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130721)
<asac> pitti: guess your invite is more about umock etc... :)... but still feels related enough
<ogra_`> Saviq, btw ...
<ogra_`> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ time initctl start unity8
<ogra_`> unity8 start/running, process 1480
<ogra_`> real	0m12.217s
<ogra_`> that really needs to become faster :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, I know, with the exception that it doesn't matter much in real use ;)
<ogra_`> it matters for boot time
<ogra_`> which currently is 40sec without the shell
<Saviq> ogra_`, which doesn't matter much in real phone use ;)
<ogra_`> it adds up :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, but yes, I agree - it's all about loading the scopes
<ogra_`> well, i would prefer to not have more than 30sec until usable UI for release
<ogra_`> even thought its not high prio, it puts a bad light on us
<ogra_`> (and i know how much i personally curse android for taking ages to boot on planes where i *have to* shut down)
<ogra_`> Saviq, ok, i can reliably reproduce the case where the shell hangs if there is a running app prior to stopping it ... it pretty much exposes exactly whats in the bug
<ogra_`> seems theissue got flipped around now :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, might be the same thing indeed
<Saviq> ogra_`, but: I just flashed maguro; adb shell; sudo -u phablet -i; stop unity8; ubuntu-calculator-app
<Saviq> ogra_`, input in apps gone
<ogra_`> yeah, just that it now  happens if an app runs before ...
<ogra_`> i dont see you using initctl
<ogra_`> and i dont see you using --desktop_file_hint
<Saviq> ogra_`, can't we `alias stop unitctl stop`? :D
<Saviq> ogra_`, that might be a good point actually
<ogra_`> heh
<Saviq> ogra_`, it shouldn't be necessary when there's no shell
<Saviq> ogra_`, but still valid bug
<ogra_`> and the last command runs as root :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, that was pseudo-bash
<ogra_`> hmm, actually both do i think
<pitti> asac: I didn't get your thoughts on the android emulator, no; does that include networking?
<Saviq> ogra_`, none of them do
<ogra_`> in the laine above they do
<pitti> asac: yes, I had umockdev and the ofono modem emulator in mind
<ogra_`> *line
<Saviq> ogra_`, as that's not what I really executed - pseudo-bash
<pitti> asac: depending on what you guys need to test
<ogra_`> ok
<ogra_`> well, as long as you are sure :)
<asac> pitti: android emulator brings nice stuff like GSM/SIM mocking. .. os might even give us more features at lower levels than what you do
<Saviq> ogra_`, let me try with the hint
<pitti> asac: sounds interesting indeed
<ogra_`> asac, we looked into that several times, its not distributable as package
<asac> pitti: but yeah. seems you are not interested in the wider topic of moving to an emulator as our MAIN dev environment
<asac> ogra_`: emulator itself?
<ogra_`> it needs sun java packaged with it and has a good bunch of restrictions
<ogra_`> asac, yes, you need the whole ndk
<asac> thats fine i guess... as long as you can just install the sdk from android
<asac> ogra_`: you say we couldnt even redistribute the binary?
<pitti> asac: interested in the outcome, but I don't have experience in that area
<ogra_`> sure, just saying we cant package or distribure it ourselves
<pitti> asac: it would surely be interesting, of course
<ogra_`> asac, yes, there are some limitiations
<ogra_`> asac, the emu itself should work fine with touch though
<asac> right
<ogra_`> but you would have to pull it down from google
<ogra_`> we were looking into having itt for our SDk before
<asac> i dismiss the risk of emulatror not directlly distributable by us in some form for now (someone from legal should check)
<Saviq> ogra_`, nope, --desktop_file_hint doesn't help
<asac> yeah worst case you have a smart hack
<ogra_`> Saviq, very weird
<ogra_`> it totally works fine on maguro for me
<asac> not best situation, but gives us a headstart while we try to figure if we can do something like that on our own
<ogra_`> asac, there is someone trying to get the goldfish (qemu) emulator to work for us btw
<ogra_`> but that hasnt all the nifty emulator bits like emulating GSM etc
<asac> ogra_`: heard of that guy a few times. asked folks to embrance him and bring him here
<asac> but that newver happened
<ogra_`> he is on the ML
<asac> ogra_`: goldfish is the architecture used by google emulator still
<Saviq> ogra_`, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900184/
<asac> so if we have a goldfish image it can be run by their emulator
<ogra_`> sergio helps him with questions all the time
<asac> (thats what i understand)
<ogra_`> yeah
<ogra_`> prob is that CWM dropped emu support at some point
<asac> so bring this guy here... if i dont see him talking here, he doesnt exist for us :)
<ogra_`> so ML people dont exist for you ?
<asac> in any case, we probably have to do this on our own if we don't want to risk delay
<ogra_`> we have a ton of these :)
<ogra_`> we shouldnt exclude community just because they dont like IRC
<asac> if i want to plan a critical core roadmap piece, I cannot plan around them if i dont have IRC or something similar low ping medium
<ogra_`> Saviq, !
<ogra_`> Saviq, i start the app directly
<asac> i dont exclude them. i just cant work with them on a crtiical core piece that needs to happen ASAP
<Saviq> ogra_`, same thing
<asac> if someone else does that and hides the risk from me thats good :)
<Saviq> ogra_`, I just tried to use upstart to get closer to "the real thing"
<asac>  s/hides/eliminates/
<ogra_`> asac, well, i doubt it will happen soon, since someone would have to first fix CWM to support an amulator again
<xnox> =/
<asac>  s/hides/eliminates/
<asac> ogra_`: whats CWM?
<ogra_`> err
<ogra_`> cyanogenmod
<ogra_`> :)
<asac> ogra_`: CWM dropped emulator support? my understanding is that emulator is properly supported upstream
<ogra_`> (CWM i clockworkmod ... sorry i meant cyanogenmod indeed)
<asac> maybe you dont need a CWM thing for that
<ogra_`> Saviq, aha, now i can reproduce ... smells like a race
<ogra_`> (since it worked all the tries before)
<Saviq> ogra_`, mhm
<ogra_`> asac, you need the android side built to run under goldfish
<ogra_`> asac, and our android side is cyanogenmod
<ogra_`> CM dropped support for that several releases ago
<ogra_`> Saviq, so this time i didnt have input in the calc. but unity has it again after tsarting the shell
<Saviq> ogra_`, unity always does
<Saviq> ogra_`, apps won't
<ogra_`> k
<Saviq> ogra_`, not until you restart ubuntuappmanager
<ogra_`> well, they did in all my former tests
<Saviq> ogra_`, I mean, once you lost it, you need to kill ubuntuappmanager to get it back in apps
<ogra_`> this was the first time it failed
<Saviq> ogra_`, weird, it's 100% reproducible here
 * ogra_` reboots again
<asac> ogra_`: how much is CM different from upstream android?
<asac> i mean the base
<Saviq> on both maguro and manta
<ogra_`> asac, dunno, thats a question for rsalveti and sergio
<ogra_`> it shouldnt differ to much from ASOP ... but i doubt it is identical ...
<ogra_`> you will surely need some patches on top
<ogra_`> Saviq, works again ...
<Saviq> ogra_`, your devices are special :P
<ogra_`> Saviq, yeah, i like them :P
<ogra_`> they never fail
<asac> xnox: hey ... do you need help coordinating your android bit landings?
<asac> xnox: feels like this involves landing a few pieces at same time if we dont want to regress our image building and dashboard results etc.
<xnox> asac: i am rebuilding android in ppa at the moment, to include all the recovery bits that stgraber needs in the loop-mounted / image-based upgrades. then uploads into a ppa should be automated on daily basis / trigger. and in parallel rootfs builder needs code & unit-tests to pull images out of the ppa.
<asac> xnox: pull images out of ppa?
<xnox> asac: the android portions of the per-device zips and recoveries.
<asac> xnox: thats ppa?
<asac> archive would be much better
<xnox> asac: at the moment yes, will be uploading into ubuntu-archive, after MIR/security review due to a lot of embedded copies of code.
<asac> xnox: ok. that sounds all fine (even though i feel its odd that we prefer to pull from ppa over universe)
 * ogra_` is still curious how you solved all the licensing :)
<asac> xnox: what i would like to know though is what we ensure that the final landing will not break anything :)
<ogra_`> must be a gigantic debian/copyright
<ogra_`> asac, building the contents uses exactly the same runes jenkins uses for buildign the imgs
<asac> xnox: not sure if you have thought about that... maybe we can join efforts of the system image update landing
<asac> ogra_`:
<asac> the android bit stuff?
<xnox> ogra_`: yeah, that still needs updating.
<ogra_`> asac, so i wouldnt fear anything to break
<ogra_`> asac, yes, the android tree comes with a ton of different licenssses
<asac> right. still, i would feel safer if we could ensure that we understand what the atomic flip switch is
<xnox> asac: so far manual tests from the ppa are fine, the image names are mostly correct, such that potentially we could teach phablet flash to use those, and run the tests in parallel (or manually locally)
<asac> and be prepared with a mitigation plan (e.g. backout etc.() in case something goes bad
<asac> xnox: right. just wonder what the flip/switch is that will make your stuff replace our current solutionm... and if we can make that in a wahy that we can flip back in case we have unexpected issues
<ogra_`> asac, backing out would have to happen in livecd-rootfs and cdimage at the same time then, we need to replace some code in both
<asac> ok so we can make the livecd/cdimage thing our atomic handle for enabling and disabling this feature?
<asac> that would be good i think
<ogra_`> you wont mannage to do that with just flicking a switch ... there is a delay ... cdimage isnt packaged and changes affect it directly, while livecd-rootfs needs to go through the archive infrastructure once for a revert
<asac> disabling/enabling being a simple commit/revert is also fine
<asac> hmmmmmmm
<asac> ogra_`: cant we have something to esily pin/downgrade to a better lviecd-rootfs version in case stuff goes crazy?
<ogra_`> so at least one turnaround package run is required
<xnox> well, we turn the feature on - proposed build happens, testing runs. if that doesn't work, we revert uploads/commits. Thus the cost of the exercise is a broken daily + respin on the day.
<asac> yeah. just would prefer if the "going back to green" would avoid any kind of infrastructrue flakiness.
<ogra_`> asac, livecd-rootfs is pretty fast (~1h) from upload to archive usually ... but that hour you have to wait
<asac> otherwise you can end up in nasty firedrill situations
<asac> etc.
<asac> ogra_`: really feels like to far too much stuff needs to happen for a simple revert
<asac> e.g. we depend on many pieces of infrastructure just to back something bad out
<asac> but well... thats long term :)
<ogra_`> asac, well, it is as it is ... packaged stuff needs to go through the infrastructture once to get a fix
<ogra_`> wether thats a revert or a bugfix
<asac> bwe have a working package in archive now
<ogra_`> yeah
<asac> we could just go back without rebuilding
<asac> so it doesnt need to be that way
<ogra_`> and to change it we need to do an upload
<ogra_`> the livefs builders arent hackable ... the change needs to be in the package
<asac> ogra_`: i understand, and thats the point i criticize... backing out/going back shouldn't require 1h of infrastructure hope and preying
<xnox> ogra_`: can we build out of archive, as even yet another new type of an image? or is that will then require changes deployed to phablet-flash?
<xnox> ogra_`: e.g. does phablet-flash has "use this url as flipped" option?
<ogra_`> xnox, you can set up your own livefs builder locally, but thats quite some effort ... i did that recently, took me half a day to get all the structures right
<asac> ogra_`: ok... can you check the networking thing again :) if i dont distract you more
<ogra_`> its multiple stacked chroots with fixed pathnames
 * asac goes into paperwork mode
<ogra_`> asac, yeah, going back to it now :)
<xnox> asac: ogra_`: switch one image type at a time? e.g. start with grouper, and then roll out others?
<ogra_`> xnox, that would be waste and require a lot of extra work to even match and process subarches
<ogra_`> i dont think 1h rollback time is to bad
<ogra_`> we just need to make sure no builds happen during that hour
<seb128> ogra_`, hey, do we know if our filesystem layout is defined somewhere (what partition we are going to have/use, if we have special directories for e.g video/music/photo, etc)?
<seb128> or who would know about that
<ogra_`> seb128, stgraber has it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> stgraber, let me know when you are up, I've questions about the fs layout/directories ;-)
<ogra_`> seb128, i think we will just stay with android FS layout ... /system for the rootfs, /data for writable space
<seb128> ogra_`, thanks
<ogra_`> and /cache for image upgrades
<ogra_`> but thats not the case yet :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm asking for the system settings info
<ogra_`> and on the way towards it we will have loop mounted images
<seb128> I need to display the disk size/place taken by Ubuntu/place taken by apps/free space
<ogra_`> yeah, i know ... and it currently looks very odd :)
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_`> die to looping bindmounts wedo
<ogra_`> *due
<ogra_`> its a bad hack :)
<stgraber> seb128: I'm up (in London)
<ogra_`> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900295/
<ogra_`> that works fine here
<timp_> the phablet-test-run script always terminates with ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<timp_> ^any ideas what's wrong?
<ogra_`> asac, the rest should be routing on the host (or if it is the same machine as the package proxy we just need to set http_proxy on cmdline)
<seb128> stgraber, hey
<stgraber> seb128: hello
<seb128> stgraber, do you have details on the fs layout and do you know if we have special directories (like the xdg ones for music photo video)
<stgraber> seb128: so the main things about our fs layout is we have all android partitions directly mounted at the root of the fs (/cache, /data, /system, /persistent, ...), on top of that we have /userdata which is the actual read-write parition
<stgraber> in /userdata we then have system-data (writable config files for Ubuntu), android-data (what's mounted on /data) and user-data (mounted as /home)
<stgraber> the rest is read-only at the exception of some paths being tmpfs (like /tmp)
<stgraber> it's pretty easy to add extra persistent directories to system-data and for the user, I guess we just want to store in sub-directories of the home directory (which is already persistent by default)
<stgraber> we also talked with lool and mfisch about a /customization (or similar) directory which would be read-only but provisioned by a separate tarball (separate from the common Ubuntu rootfs) so that carriers and OEM can ship customization there
<stgraber> we don't have a specific layout defined for that directory though (and I don't really care what it ends up being, I'm just reserving the top level path)
<ogra_`> stgraber, i think seb128 is mainly intrested in what he will get with something like df -h
<seb128> stgraber, thanks for the details
<seb128> but yeah, what ogra_`says
<xnox> seb128: click packages api, should also say how much space is used by apps.
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900313/
<stgraber> that's df -h + mount on one of the devices I have here
<ogra_`> seb128, XDG dirs for user data will live in /home/$user (which in turn will live inside /data or /userdata in the end)
<seb128> I basically need "disk space/ubuntu image size/free space/space used by apps|music|photos|videos"
<seb128> hum
<Laney> It sounds like for the last three you can use XDG dirs indeed
<seb128> I think I should better wait for things to settle down a bit
<stgraber> seb128: so I don't really know where those would be stored, my assumption was under /home/phablet/... so you'd just du -sch those
<stgraber> unless we end up having system-wide content
<ogra_`> right
<seb128> stgraber, right, well I was also wondering if we plan specific dirs for e.g photo music video (like the xdg dir)
<seb128> do you know who is deciding on that?
<ogra_`> du -sch XDG_DIR_FOO|BAR|BAZ
<stgraber> seb128: I don't know who's deciding that but it's not me. Using the standard XDG paths would make sense though
<ogra_`> that should give you the numbers
<ogra_`> i doubt we'll move away from xdg with that
<seb128> ok, that makes sense
<ogra_`> would be silly if we did and i'd surely veto it
<ogra_`> (converged will want it for the desktop session too i guess)
<ogra_`> sergiusens, see the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900295/ ... do you think we could have a tool inside phablet-tools to set this up ?
<ogra_`> (full usb networking instead of just forwarding an ssh port)
<ax562> so how is the ubuntu-touch front?
<ax562> ubuntu os?
<ax562> close to official release?
<seb128> stgraber, so free space is basically available space on /userdata, and that's usable for click packages (e.g installing apps) and user datas?
<ogra_`> yeah
<seb128> ok, that makes sense
<ogra_`> /system (teh rootfs) will be completely readonly anyway
<stgraber> seb128: right, /userdata is our only writable partition, so that contains system settings, user settings, packages, user data, ...
<seb128> thanks guys
<seb128> do we plan for multiusers atm?
<ogra_`> not sure if for 13.10
<ogra_`> we surely have to for convergence
<seb128> I guess when we do, each user is going to have its separate userdir
<ogra_`> yeah
<AlanBell> ax562: not yet, but watch http://www.ubuntu.com/ for an announcement of something in the next 24 hours or so
<ogra_`> i think i saw mterry work on the first start wizardy thing
<ogra_`> he should know if there are plans for adding users
<seb128> mpt, ^ we should perhaps have a "space used by other users" in the design (not sure if the current designs are supposed to cover the multi user scenario)
<xnox> seb128: so in the OOBE, we will have screen to set hostname & user human name. multiuser is only targetted for 14.04, not for 13.10
<ogra_`> yeah, i would have thought so
<ogra_`> that will get really hairy
<seb128> xnox, ok, it would still be good to plan for the multiuser case where we can though
<ogra_`> getting all the android groups right the user needs to be in etc
<xnox> seb128: i presume, after initial user is setup, in the system-settings one can add new users, then go to lock-screen (lightdm) flick to the other user, login, and the new user is logged in. I think there are _some_ oobe steps for new user (demo + some settings)
<xnox> seb128: i guess other users usage will be "$home/../ - your_own usage"
<ax562> is there somewhere where i can reference what works and doesn't
<seb128> xnox, yeah, seems about right
<davmor2> seb128: Ref multiuser, there is the login for tablets which is multiuser but there isn't for phone.  As I understood it phone was to be a single user login device, but I don't work on those teams or make those decisions, thats just what I picked up from the uds videos
<seb128> davmor2, well, the system info dialog is likely to be similar on the tablet, so we need to handle the "space used by other users" bit in any case
<davmor2> seb128: Isn't each user meant to have an encrypted partition for home will that have an effect on access or not?
<seb128> davmor2, it might, but we don't need access... "other user" is basically "disk space - system - own user - free space"
<seb128> davmor2, if /home is its own partition it's even easier, it's space of that one - your own user
<xnox> davmor2: if/when we use encryption it will be .ecryptfs, and one can still directly look up disk usage, on per user basis. df /home/.ecrypts/$user
<asac> ogra_`: do you know what appened to todays imgage?
<asac> oh
<asac> nevermind
<davmor2> xnox: ah okay cool
<davmor2> seb128: Indeed I was just curious if it had been thought of.
<seb128> stgraber, oh, other question ... do you have the date when the current system image got installed recorded somewhere (where installed includes upgrades, e.g when you did update your phone the most recently)
<stgraber> seb128: we have a log file in /cache/recovery but it's probably not a good idea to parse that ;)
<seb128> stgraber, can you make the info available in a reliable way somewhere?
<ogra_`> sergiusens, did you see my ping above ? could we ship something that does http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900389/ so we could have full networking via USB working ?
<stgraber> seb128: So the only place where we could write that from the upgrader is on the data partition, so I could have a /userdata/.last_update file containing the "date -u" output. The obvious problem being that the recovery doesn't do NTP so we're not guaranteed to have a valid timestamp at all
<ogra_`> sergiusens, in phablet-tools that is
<ogra_`> (and lesss ugly indeed, this is just a prototype)
<sergiusens> ogra_`: did not see it, that should probably one more switch in the network indicator for dednick :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_`: but yes we can add it to phablet-tools
<ogra_`> nah, no UI options
<ogra_`> its just for people that want to fiddle with a networked device even though there is no wlan
<seb128> stgraber, could be look at the mtime of some directory or file on disk?
<ogra_`> for tests, autopilot etc
<seb128> be->we
<asac> man ... apt-get dist-upgrade on my x86 is just a crawling snail :)
<stgraber> seb128: nope, everything comes from tar, so everything has the timestamp from the buildd
<asac> and i am sure that the triggers stuff doesnt work... i see it reconfigures initramfs at least for the third time right now
<ogra_`> asac, so let stgraber work on image based upgrades for desktops next ;)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> not saying next
<ogra_`> asac, some triggers need to force it
<stgraber> ogra_`: the spec is perfectly applicable to desktop/server/... so long as you don't want to install extra packages ;)
<seb128> stgraber, you said you have a log file, does it get events only for updates?
<ogra_`> to make sure if you crash you still sre bootable
<ogra_`> *are
 * asac flashes latest --pending to run some autopilot tests
<stgraber> seb128: sadly, no, it gets updated everytime the user boots to recovery, so that happens when upgrading but also during factory reset or manual boot of the recovery environment
<seb128> hum, k
<stgraber> seb128: and that file is created by the recovery environment so we can't really trust the timestamp either :(
<ogra_`> asac, gema, so i answered that mail, but it seems there are CCs that require moderation .... if you want it to end up on the respective lists i guess some moderator needs to let it through
<asac> ogra_`: ack
<asac> ogra_`: ue leads moderation?
<asac> i hope not
<seb128> stgraber, can we make the upgrader dump a file in the userdata part and then have something on boot that "check the file and dump a timestamp somewhere if the file exists, then rm the file"?
<ogra_`> yeah, and a qa list
<asac> really
<asac> interesting
<seb128> stgraber, that would give us the date of first boot in the upgraded system at least
<asac> thought that would let everybody canonical in by default
<ogra_`> "qa-team-bounces"
<stgraber> seb128: yep, we could do that, we'd still need to figure out exactly when we have reliable time on the phone and get an upstart event for that
<ogra_`> ChickenCutlass, broochacoo !
<ogra_`> (or so)
<stgraber> seb128: as it usually depends on getting data connectivity to access ntp
<seb128> stgraber, we could teach ntpdate to send a signal when it success to sync the time
<stgraber> seb128: (or we can just not care and hope that the phone clock is vaguely correct, which should be the case unless you let it drain entirely)
<seb128> stgraber, but yeah, as a first approximation, saying that the clock is right should be ok
<seb128> stgraber, the design has a day granularity, so we don't even care of timezones, offsets, etc
<AskUbuntu> Does Ubuntu touch OS uses Compiz to perform animations | http://askubuntu.com/q/322975
<stgraber> seb128: ok, what's easiest for you, having a pre-generated string in the file or just an empty file and you look at the mtime?
<seb128> AskUbuntu, no it doesn't
<seb128> stgraber, looking at the mtime seems easier than having to parse a string
<stgraber> ok, I'll just add a "touch /data/.last_update" to the upgrader then, that'll make a file show up at /userdata/.last_update on the booted system
<seb128> stgraber, looks good to me, thanks!
<stgraber> sergiusens, rsalveti: Here's a patch to add a small feature for seb128, please apply to git, no need to kick a build though, it's not urgent (and pointless until we're actually ready to mark a daily build as current): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900454/
<sergiusens> stgraber: ok
 * sergiusens looks
<TTT> hi, there is someone online?
 * husnainlatif is online
<TTT> hi husnainlatif
<husnainlatif> hi TTT
<seb128> stgraber, oh, other question ... do you plan to work on an UI to check for system updates/install those?
<TTT> can you tell me if someone have try to install "ubuntu touch" on an chines tablet?
<husnainlatif> TTT,  i haven't. don't know bout others.
<TTT> i've an "pipo M9" tablet with an 3188 rockchip processor an i don't know if "ubuntu touch" will be compatible with this processor
<ogra_`> sigh, why dont people stay aroudn for a bit when asking on IRC
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm trying to run the tests on the device, i run phablet-test-run -i and I think it managed to successfully complete, but when i run "./phablet-test-run notes-app-autopilot notes_app" i get an error message saying it can't connect via ssh "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". any ideas ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm following bill's email instructions
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: install openssh-server on the devices
<oSoMoN> -s
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's what the -i option is supposed to do, no ?
<ogra_`> nerochiaro, i get the same btw
<ogra_`> (trying the camer app tests)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, it doesn’t, see my answer to Bill’s e-mail
<ogra_`> oSoMoN, can we pull it in (and uninstall it at the end of testing if thats desired)
<oSoMoN> ogra_`: that’s a question for sergiusens I guess
 * ogra_` was assuming phablet-test-run would "just work"
<ogra_`> if we cant pull it in it should at least echo a note to the console that i cant miss as a tester
<sergiusens> so everyone on the camera-app right now?
<ogra_`> sergiusens, well, i tried to replicate what asac tests and my tests never ran with the above error
<sergiusens> ogra_`: I'm running now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, installed opessh-server through phablet-network-setup -i, then i ran again the script to run tests on the device and i get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900623/
<asac> ogra_`: you need to wipe or move your home elsewhere
<asac> i am pretty sure
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: -i only works if you have a pub key that can be copied over
<ogra_`> asac, no, you need to manually install openssh-server it seems
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i think i do
<stgraber> seb128: barry has a work item to implement a basic UI on top of our DBus API, I think the current plan is to hack system-settings to have it do that until we get a spec from design
<asac> ogra_`: that happens by phablet-network-setup -i for me
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you need to install notes-app-autopilot on the device… use the -p option to phablet-test-run
<asac> if you dont run that before you start the tests
<asac> then thats the reason
<asac> ogra_`: ^^
<seb128> stgraber, we have space for an update panel in system settings ;-)
<ogra_`> asac, right, but i dont run that (why should it, my network works)
<barry> stgraber, seb128: yes, the plan is to shame design into providing us with something much better by my crappy but functional ui ;)
<seb128> barry, let me know if you need help for that part, we can help with the UI
<ogra_`> asac, and if the tests need it phablet-test-run should simply do that
<seb128> barry, oh, you have one? feel free to merge propose it against system-setting, we can review it ;-)
<barry> seb128: fantastic, thanks.  i'm sure i'll take you up on that.  i'll probably start looking at it today
<barry> seb128: no, not yet ;)
<asac> ogra_`: that ist he script that preps the stuff
<asac> ogra_`: someone decided that part of network is setting up ssh
<ogra_`> asac, yes, but why cant phablet-tests-run no do that part ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, it runs the tests
<asac> ogra_`: i am not here to answer those questions. i am just saying that the approach to reproduce lab results is to use it before running the tests
<asac> because thats what the lab runs
<ogra_`> asac, imho running there tests should be transparent for endusers
<seb128> barry, I can do the system settings side for you if you want, at least add a template of UI and backend to talk dbus
<asac> phablet-tools is owned by your team btw :)
<ogra_`> s/there/the/
<ogra_`> asac, i know
<asac> ogra_`: we need a single way to do it, yes.
<seb128> barry, so you just have to file the cpp bits to do the actual work then
<asac> in case of there is a dispute about different results,  we have to fall back to whatever the lab does
 * rsalveti reads backlog
<barry> seb128: that would be great.  anything to jump start this would be greatly appreciated.  i should have a new systemimage package updated in the next couple of hours which will have the dbus api
<seb128> barry, ok, let us the UI side that ... but it would be good if you could chase the design guys to get a design/mockup for what the UI should look like
<barry> seb128: for now, we just want something quick and dirty.  we're doing some follow up but there aren't too many cycles available to design something wonderful yet.  we want to at least demo upgrading via ui in the next couple of days, even if it isn't pretty (we can do it from the cli, but even a minimal ui would be better)
<barry> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1201801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201801 in Ubuntu system image "Add a minimal u/i to trigger updates" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> barry, well, at least having an idea of the functional bits would be useful
<seb128> barry, we have a "check for updates" button on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone
<barry> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/dbus.py
<seb128> barry, I can plug that to a dbus call if that's all you need
<seb128> but you probably want some Ui to display during download/install etc
<barry> seb128: i think that's all we need for now.  we'll do progress etc. as refinements later.  my thought: click check for updates.  if one is available, the button turns to "Download Updates".  if that succeeds, the button turns to "Restart to Install Updates"
<barry> super simple
<seb128> barry, ok, get us the dbus api and we can handle the system settings side for you
<barry> seb128: wonderful, and feel free to bounce anything back to me.  the link above has the current dbus api, and i'm working this (my) morning to get the packaging updated and landed.
<barry> seb128: i'll ping you when it's uploaded
<seb128> barry, ok, great, thanks
<mhall119> tsdgeos: good morning
<tsdgeos> mhall119: morning
<mhall119> tsdgeos: I was thinking, can't we just re-use the existing poppler packaging with the latest upstream trunk?
<tsdgeos> mhall119: maybe/probably
<mhall119> Chocanto: do you want to take a stab at that?
<mhall119> as long as it's in our PPA and has a version number that is lower than what the next official release will be, we shouldn't have any trouble
<lenz> Hey guys!
<lenz> Anyone there?
<lenz> Ubuntu Edge Phone gets released today it seems?
<lenz> Not only the software, but a
<lenz> lso the hardware?
<ogra_`> lenz, you'll see soon :)
<lenz> I'm excited, cant wait.
<lenz> I've been looking for a decent smartphone a year now
<lenz> I didn't like Android very much and I dont want to be locked in MS or Apple.
<lenz> Ubuntu Edge seems perfect.
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey ! Yes I think, I'm not really good at packaging but I can always try
<lenz> D
<lenz> I can't believe no one is talking about Ubuntu Phone....
<wilee-nilee> lenz, the touch is the edge OS thats all that is talked about here
<kenvandine> anyone know what's up with the smoke testing?
<kenvandine> friends-app is still failing, but passes for me on the device
<iBelieve> lenz, that's probably because most of the people here work at Canonical and know what is going to be revealed, so they can't talk about it.
<kenvandine> and it is definately getting the fixed code
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, I saw a notification from Friends for the first time yesterday :)
<kenvandine> yay :)
<mhall119> I was all "WTF is this?  Oh wait, that's a notification bubble!"
<kenvandine> :-D
<timp_> :)
 * mhall119 loves it when things unexpectedly start to work
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think it's more for gema
<kenvandine> gema, ^^ :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<gema> kenvandine: might be that you are using a different version from the one on today's image
<kenvandine> oh, maybe it's the lock screen?
<gema> can you install today's image and check?
<gema> kenvandine: it might be that as well
<kenvandine> i did, it passes without the screen locked
 * kenvandine tries with the screen locked
<gema> kenvandine: ack
<kenvandine> yup... fails
<kenvandine> so how do we force the screen unlock?
<rsalveti> ogra_`: asac: sergio is looking into the getting goldfish to work as well
<rsalveti> but you know, we didn't get much done because of the firefigthing
<rsalveti> xnox: how is the vendor separation coming along? were you able to create a different package/zip for that?
<xnox> rsalveti: yes, in saucy new queue.
<xnox> rsalveti: and in the ppa, used during the build as android-src-vendor package.
<rsalveti> xnox: cool, so how did you create the vendor stuff?
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> xnox: just trying to think from a new port perspective, on how to get such vendor package in place
<xnox> rsalveti: it simply ships the vendor/$(!cm) in a deb package, and at build time, I just copy them back into the tree.
<rsalveti> so we can also start building some other images for the ports
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> so not post-inst
<rsalveti> was thinking if we could do a post-inst solution
<xnox> rsalveti: if a new port, ships them under /usr/src/android/vendor/* then it's all good, and will be used. If pre-installed or as a new dependency.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that's fine, was also thinking about a way that we could create a custom vendor.zip, that could also get installed via recovery
<rsalveti> as then the porters could have such zip somewhere else in the internet
<rsalveti> as we can't distribute them
<rsalveti> that way we could build the base image (without blobs), and distribute that over our infra
<xnox> rsalveti: well, the problem is that some of the vendor bits add compile/link targets, so it's not just an overlay. And I consulted with slangasek about it, and he said "put it all into multiverse/restricted" and pull in as a build-dep. It's not like those binary blobs change, or change often, or can be modified.
<rsalveti> right, but we can only distribute the nexus based blobs
<rsalveti> so not that useful for porters
<xnox> rsalveti: I also wish something like that. The way I invisioned it, was like so:
<rsalveti> xnox: do you know which vendor adds a custom make target?
<rsalveti> besides copying the blobs
<xnox> rsalveti: anything tegra/nvidia and a few others.
 * rsalveti looks
<xnox> rsalveti: i think serg* had a look and ogra_` , as to what does more than copy blobs around.
<xnox> rsalveti: one could do two builds: android-$device-opensource android-$device-blobs, with the later doing a diff against the former. And then have wrapper scripts to fetch that and update the .zip / .img files as needed.
<xnox> rsalveti: we do want to easily update .zip & .img, as we'd like to "update" .zip from new kernel.deb  / libhybris.deb / platformapi.deb
<xnox> rsalveti: that's something I will work on next, after I land this package into the archive.
<rsalveti> xnox: right, that's nice
<rsalveti> yeah, will check how the vendor stuff can be better handled as well, will do a galaxy s2 lite port
<mhall119> and we're live!
<xnox> \o/
<rsalveti> \o/
<_5m0k3> Any place to view a stream?
<mhall119> _5m0k3: I meant ubuntu.com
<_5m0k3> Got it now.  Had to clear cache
<mhall119> dang, 7.5k already
<_5m0k3> Indeed
<ogra_`> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Chocanto> 600$ ? Arg :x
<mhall119> Chocanto: only today, it'll be more tomorrow
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes I read it ^^' But I think it is relatively high..
<ogra_`> Chocanto, for a desktop computer in your pocket ?
<wilee-nilee> shoot no more diamonds in my pocket with the edge. ;)
<mhall119> Chocanto: it's a lot of money, but look at the specs
<mhall119> wilee-nilee: the plight of the first-worlders
<wilee-nilee> lol
<mhall119> :)
<wilee-nilee> just on the soles of my shoes now
<Chocanto> Oh yes, effectively with these specs and the fact we can use it as a desktop computer... the price is justified
 * xnox http://youtu.be/JQCP85FngzE
<xnox> this is ubuntu edge ^
<Saviq> spread the word! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge :)
<_5m0k3> Dock included?
<mhall119> _5m0k3: no, we have to leave something for the accessories manufacturers :)
<_5m0k3> Wise choice.  So I'll have to have my own bluetooth keyboard, mouse and hdmi monitor?
<_5m0k3> The software story video has some interesting tidbits.  It refers to ubuntu touch as Ubuntu Mobile.  Is this a rebranding, or just a generic term?
<rickspencer3> _5m0k3, I wouldn't read too much into that
<rickspencer3> but how cool was ogasawara__ in that video?
<_5m0k3> She did an excellent job. She mentions ubuntu for android is fully functional, today.  I guess functional does not imply publicly available?
<rickspencer3> _5m0k3, U4A requires that the android OS be modified in small, but important ways
<rickspencer3> so, she was correct :)
<rickspencer3> and since canonical will be making the phone, they can ensure that it is modified as such :)
<_5m0k3> I understand that, but I'm talking about on current commercial hw (n4, for example).  I could take AOSP and make the necessary changes, but the u4a .apk is still not available
<xnox> ogasawara: you rock =)
<davmor2> ogasawara: you need to get outside now,  All the compliments is gonna make your head swell to the point you can't get out the doors ;)  So I'll throw mine in too,  Good job, well present, well announced and the n4 was held well too   :)
<_5m0k3> I guess if the sapphire crystal display shatters, you may have lost your phone, but you still have a decent computer
<mhall119> _5m0k3: I think you'd be hard pressed to shatter it
<cyphermox> rsalveti: confirming, maguro is initializing bluetooth fine now, it seems
<cyphermox> I rebooted, I get bluetooth back..
<cyphermox> just need to clean up and apply on today's image to see if it sticks
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome
<Philsy> hello all
<fabian__> Hi! Is docking and running Unity already possible on a Nexus 4 with the current build of Ubuntu Touch?
<Philsy> I was wondering if I could get some help on installing Ubuntu Touch on my HTC EVO 4G LTE
<ogra_`> fabian__, nope, thats an april feature
<fabian__> ogra_`: I see, thanks!
<ogra_`> you can make calls, browse the web, send SMS and use 3G data today
<ogra_`> (and a lot of other nice smartphone stuff)
<ogra_`> fabian__, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge btw
<fabian__> ogra_`: Yes, I've seen that one on hacker news an hour ago :)
<Philsy> are there any good guides and downloads for installing ubuntu touch on a htc evo 4g lte?
<lool> ricmm: thanks for picking up https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/fix-reversed-arguments/+merge/174313
<ogra_`> Philsy, check onm the devices wikipage if it is already ported
<ogra_`> !devices | Philsy
<ubot5> Philsy: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Saviq> lool, shame it took 10 days...
<lool> cjwatson: the mp went in an hour ago
<fabian__> ogra_`: So the docking means connecting mini-USB to HDMI and using bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<ogra_`> fabian__, or a dicking station :)
<ogra_`> *docking
<fabian__> :)
<fabian__> ogra_`: Is it a uniformed connector?
<cjwatson> lool: cool, thanks
<ogra_`> fabian__, well, i would expect some MHL-HDMI standadized thing
<xnox> fabian__: well microUSB supports sending HDMI signal, with the right hardware.
<ogra_`> yeah, thats MHL
<xnox> =))
<ogra_`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-Definition_Link
<ogra_`> for details
<fabian__> ogra_`: great, thanks for the infofeed!
<rtg> rsalveti, why are the tags the same for cm-10.1.1 and cm-10.1.2 in git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_tuna.git ?
<rsalveti> rtg: just because we didn't have any kernel changes in there, 10.1.2 was a stable release, and then all repos got the tag
<rsalveti> as you can then force that tag in the manifest itself, and download all the android repos based on that specific tag
<rtg> rsalveti, so where are he patches you've requested coming from ?
<rsalveti> rtg: from 10.1, but the final release
<rsalveti> we were based on 10.1 already, but we got a dev snapshot
<rtg> I thought we started out with the kerenel from cm-10.1 ?
<rsalveti> right, but no the final cm-10.1
<rsalveti> that's why I sent the patches to update the tree there
<rsalveti> *not
<rsalveti> rtg: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_tuna.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/cm-10.1
<rsalveti> that currently contains all patches for the released cm-10.1
<rtg> rsalveti, right. so I'm trying to figure out why what I started with and cm-10.1.0 are so different. They don't have the same common ancestor.
<rsalveti> rtg: hm, they shouldn't, check the phablet-10.1 branch
<rsalveti> they are common at least until the cm-10.1-M1 tag
<tedg> greyback, What are you thinking for notification of application startup?  I think that e-mail thread died.
<Philsy> ogra : Thanks
<greyback> tedg: no need to worry, for now shell will be doing the launching, so it knows what's starting
<tedg> greyback, Hmm, not really.  I mean, it won't handle things like apps launched from the lock screen.
<tedg> greyback, Or if another app uses an URL.
<greyback> tedg: you have valid points. Let's have a quick meeting to just get this decided then.
<greyback> tedg: would you mind scheduling it please? Don't make it too late for me :) Bring ricmm along too
<tedg> greyback, Do I need to invite Saviq as well?
<greyback> tedg: sure, his input would be important
<greyback> tedg: is tomorrow ok, I'm nearing my eod
<greyback> and I've plans this evening :)
<tedg> greyback, Yup, just touching base on topics on first day back :-)
<greyback> tedg: ok cool
<nik90> tvoss: ping
<om26er_> mfisch, ping
<tedg> greyback, ricmm, Saviq, in your mailbox
<mfisch> om26er_: pong
<om26er_> mfisch, from the last talk we had, you said that pressing the power button overrides everything. but we need a reliable way to turn on the screen when we run our autopilot tests are run
<mfisch> om26er_: will you be pressing the power button?
<greyback> tedg: thanks!
<om26er_> s/are run//
<om26er_> mfisch, it seems there are cases where people run tests on their personal phone and tests fail for them
<mfisch> om26er_: that's documented in our test plan
<mfisch> "don't press the power button"
<mfisch> actually it's also a second test case
<om26er_> mfisch, so there cannot be a way to turn on the screen that way ?
<nathaneltitane> hello guys/girls, I am looking for info in regards to having the ubuntu on android install (the 'dock to switch' ubuntu for android)
<nathaneltitane> anyone??
<iShotz> Hi, how can I install Ubuntu Touch onto my Motorola XOOM? the wiki page has a broken download
<iShotz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/wingray This one
<ogra_> iShotz, contact the porting person
<iShotz> Who is he?
<ogra_> no idea
<pmcgowan> nathaneltitane, the ufa build is not available atm
<ogra_> but his (or her) contact data should be on the page
<genii> It's smartboyhw
<iShotz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install will this wiki page work?
<nathaneltitane> pmcgowan: but is the project dead or still wip
<pmcgowan> nathaneltitane, its very alive, it needs a few tweaks to work properly on the hw, graphics config and such not generally open
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<ogra_> petty alive :)
<nathaneltitane> pmcgowan: good :)
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: i've checked it out
<ogra_> *pretty even
<iShotz> Canonical made some indiegogo thing today for the Ubuntu Edge phone
<iShotz> 32mil they wanted
<avoine> hello!
<iShotz> Hey
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: but i don't want to substitute android for UT
<nathaneltitane> i want the underlying ubuntu
<ogra_> iShotz, 1/2mil they got in 3h ;)
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, i dont understand ... there is a normal ubuntu rootfs
<avoine> someone knows if there is a way that I add a arm build on my ppa?
<iShotz> orga, damn, I remeber when someone linked it on /g/ it was at 10k
<ogra_> :)
<iShotz> I'd donate buy money is tight as I'm only 14
<iShotz> *but
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: say i already have android or CM installed on my phone
<ogra_> iShotz, ask for is as a christmas present or some such .)
<nathaneltitane> i want to install the ubuntu rootfs and keep android as main... when docked will it switch to ubuntu as designed to and shown in the vid preview?
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, ah, got it
<iShotz> Hurr
<iShotz> I'm saving for a new PC
<iShotz> I got £100 in budget
<iShotz> So far
<iShotz> :(
<iShotz> I want about £400 for a decent PC
<iShotz> 300 if i get desperate
<iShotz> Right, did a bit of look around
<iShotz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ Found these
<iShotz> Would they work for my XOOM?
<iShotz> Does the whole Saucy thing matter?
<nathaneltitane> so? anyone?
<pmcgowan> nathaneltitane, I think the main issue is that the default is to mirror android to the monitor
<pmcgowan> not sure if you have the source code to control that
<pmcgowan> ne?
<nathaneltitane> pmcgowan: ??
<iShotz> Anythin about me using this Saucy thing?
<pmcgowan> nathaneltitane, sorry that was a typo
<nathaneltitane> alright. i don't want to be pushy, but does anyone have a clear status of the features and timeframe??
<pmcgowan> nathaneltitane, it basically requires a manufacturer to support it
<pmcgowan> so it can work on Edge if we get to make that
<_5m0k3> nathaneltitane: As demonstrated in the software video, Ubuntu for Android is fully functional today.  The Ubuntu VP of Engineering said today that the Android OS must be modified slightly for it to work.  I'm not sure if they plan on unveiling that process soon and then releasing U4A to the public or what.  I sure hope so
<iShotz> What dose this mean? ubuntu_chroot to edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-session and set GRID_UNIT_PX=10
<mhall119> iShotz: the Ubuntu SDK uses "grid units" for setting the size of components, and the mapping between grid units and physical pixels is determined based on the kind of device and screen
<iShotz> uh
<mhall119> you can change that mapping value by setting the GRID_UNIT_PX environment variable before starting the Unity session
<nathaneltitane> _5m0k3: :)
<iShotz> I uh...
<iShotz> What
<nathaneltitane> _5m0k3: now that sounds like news to me. granted, it sounds promising enough
<mhall119> iShotz: basically it changes the size of components (like buttons, or the launcher, etc) on the screen
<iShotz> How can I use it? my install tutorial tells me i need to usei t
<nathaneltitane> on a similarly related basis
<nathaneltitane> can i dd ubuntu onto an sdcard and have it boot from there for my asus tf700t?
<ogra_> have you checked the ubuntu touch deices page ?
<ogra_> *devices
 * ogra_ thinks he saw a few transformer ports 
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nathaneltitane> point is not to flash my tf
<nathaneltitane> i want it on sd
<ogra_> yeah, that wont work
<ogra_> (patches accepted though :) )
<_5m0k3> iShotz: I haven't tried on an image in a while, but if I recall correctly, changing that 14 to a 12 for grouper will enable side stage on nexus 7
<iShotz> Huh
<avoine> is this the right channel for question about cross-compiling?
<avoine> and packaging for arm device
<mhall119> avoine: #ubuntu-devel might provide better help
<avoine> ok, thanks
<avoine> hehe the channel title say they don't
<mhall119> avoine: oh, for apps yeah
<mhall119> but thats where all of our packaging experts reside
<avoine> ok ok ok
<avoine> yeah I forgot to precise I was looking for apps help
<avoine> ah there is #ubuntu-app-devel
<foldingcookie> sorry if this is the wrong channel to ask, but does anyone know where I could find out if the ubuntu edge is going to have open-source drivers?
<wilee-nilee> foldingcookie, The touch is the edges OS
<fmunozs> foldingcookie,  maybe it's too early to know, but try asking in the comment section of indiegogo
<foldingcookie> fmunozs: hm, hard to tell if my comment got through as apparently you must be a backer to comment publicly
<tetris4> wasnt Ubuntu going to use the android drivers?
<pmcgowan> foldingcookie, it will depend on the components selected and how the vendors for those deal with drivers
<pmcgowan> some do not yet open source their stuff
<wilee-nilee> not sure every smart phone has the same innards so who knows.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-extras/brcm-rename/+merge/176270 ?
<foldingcookie> yes, surely--but if Ubuntu intends to advance freedom, they'll make it a priority to negotiate contracts that allow them to open-source the drivers
<foldingcookie> (hopefully this isn't all off-topic for this channel, sorry if I'm interrupting people doing real work atm)
<wilee-nilee> foldingcookie, Uh, ubuntu installed stock is fully open source.
<foldingcookie> right
<fmunozs> foldingcookie is talking about the drivers, which are probably not
<wilee-nilee> freedom is an illusion anyway, but what ever floats your boat.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: only problem currently is that we only have one rootfs for all the devices
<fmunozs> I think its too early to know, there is no information about what SoC will be used
<cyphermox> foldingcookie: at the moment, we all have to deal with the drivers and devices how they are ... so sometimes it's binary drivers yeah
<cyphermox> rsalveti: oh?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so how to deal with package specifics in there?
<cyphermox> urgh
<cyphermox> going to think about it
<foldingcookie> cyphermox: yeah, I just wanted to know if ubuntu's forays into hardware were intended to help out with that situation or not
<cyphermox> they all have the same start and stop stanzas so I guess I'll make another job to start the subjobs based on model
<pmcgowan> foldingcookie, we certainly lobby that every opportunity with the vendors, we already interact with most
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, something like that
<rsalveti> you can check the device type via getprop
<cyphermox> foldingcookie: that's the kind of stuff that is normally discussed with vendors, as pmcgowan says
<cyphermox> rsalveti: right
<rsalveti> and then just start whatever device specific rule you have there
<cyphermox> rsalveti: with some delay to make sure the property service is really up
<cyphermox> yup yup
<fps> will there be devices where the whole software stack will be open source?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: you don't need any delay for get
<cyphermox> ok, going to fix that up, and reflash all to test
<fps> including all drivers?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it'll parse the file even if the init system from android is not yet ready
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, I've seen the property service not being up?
<cyphermox> oh, it's just a file?
<rsalveti> it tries to use the service if available, if not it just parses the file
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'll still need /factory to get on the maguro though
<rsalveti> well, we do have a file, which is the base props that the android init service reads when starting
<rsalveti> that's why you need the service to use setprop though
<cyphermox> sure
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> we can fix that so it can be mounted automatically
<davmor2> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1203848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203848 in Ubuntu Music App "If you hit the power button to lock the device the music is stopped and nothing starts it again" [Undecided,New]
<annerajb> hello!
<annerajb> great job on ubuntu edge just contributed 600$ towards it!
<Noize> Will Ubuntu-Touch be available for the Next Gen. Nexus 7 ?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: which prop should I be looking at? ro.product.device ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yes
<mhall119> davmor2: you can't start playing again after unlocking the device and switching back to the music app?
<nawk> hello
<davmor2> mhall119: it start the track playing again after a pause and play but the music player seem to not make any noise.  So I think what is happening is the audio control has been taken away from the app
<nawk> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<nawk> I am curious, why would anyone (apparently there's 24, atm) choose the $830 option when there's a $600 (one-day-only option)
<nawk> ?
<ogra_> because they like to donate to the project ?
<mhall119> ^^ that
<nawk> just to show their generous/altruistic nature, they can't wait after the 24 (for-one-day-only) period. ^^
<xnox> nawk: some made a mistake and have too much money =)
<nawk> xnox: well, I actually wish they would include a 'quantity' field for the $600 perk/option
<nawk> ;-)
<Michael____> hi
<mhall119> hello
<annerajb> nawk: i wondered the same thing lol
<nawk> annerajb how many are purchasing mate?
<annerajb> nawk: oh i was referring to the 24 people buying the 830$ perk
<Michael____> guys i'm having abit of a problem and looking on the ubuntu touch page it sugested coming here for help.
<nawk> The only reason why I am purchasing this thing is b/c of its limited availability. That said, man if this thing turn out of be a piece of junk I am so gonna be kicking myself.
<nawk> s/of be/to be/
<annerajb> nawk: well i had a evo4g since it came out and been looking for a upgrade i think the specs are really good so as long as i can still use android and boot to the desktop ill be happy since this may replace my laptop for web browsing and basic file editing stuff.
<nawk> annerajb, there aren't really any specs atm, it's not even finalized right now
<nawk> but Matt sounds like he's gonna be packin it up
<nawk> with  a lot of goodies
<annerajb> nawk: there is a section called technical specs on the ubuntu edge indie go go page.
<nawk> annerajb right, I missed that section.  After a review of those specs,  it's actually not all that impressive.
<ogra_> nawk, huh ?
<ogra_> it is laptop specced HW in your pocket
<ogra_> show me anotrher phone with 128G local diskspace and 4G ram
<nawk> ogra_ tbo, from a phone/multi-purpose embedded user's pov, local storage has never been a major concern.
<rsalveti> but the idea is to also use it as a real computer, that's why a bigger storage
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> hwo much storage does your desktop have ?
<annerajb> nawk: i dont think that's the market the edge is aiming thought. but your statement is true a regular user (me) hasnt been bothered by the phone local storage space.
<ogra_> (and have you checked how much of it you use regulary)
<nawk> annerajb, absolutely. it is evidently reflected in sales.  Ppl always go for the lowest-capacity model.
<nawk> (be it the galaxy Note, iPhone, what have  you)
<ogra_> they all arent designed to run a full desktop
<ogra_> the idea of the converged device is to replace all your machines and just have docks for different purposes
<ogra_> and all your data locally without NSA intercepting your data access ;)
<ogra_> (even with full device encryption)
<nawk> atm, I am happy with my Note II coupled with a foldable full-sized solid keycaps keyboard (http://www.ownta.com/geyes-gk-308e-enhanced-edition-foldable-bluetooth-keyboard-for-mobile-phones-and-computers.html)
<ogra_> nawk, well, you are free to not buy one (unlike these other people that spent already 1.2mio in 5h)
<nawk> ogra: as for full desktop, there are many solutions that would provide you full desktop experience. e.g. vnc to a virtual server.
<ogra_> LOl
<ogra_> right
<nawk> ogra_, what are you talking about? I just said I will buy several. :-)
<ogra_> oh :)
<ogra_> heh
<nawk> mainly because for its exclusivity.
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> so then you will see the difference ... lets talk again in may ;)
<nawk> In fact, I want this thing to kickass, so I can make a killin chop'in it to folks in Hong Kong. Hahah
<ogra_> it will kick ass ... so badly ... everyone will envy you
<ogra_> be sure
<annerajb> nawk: just remember to buy the 600$ and not the 830$ one lol
<nawk> annerajb, seriously, if they want to hit the 32M mark, they should really do a second (or even third) round of $600 Perk.
<nawk> I suspect it is likely they will have to do that sometime before the deadline, because it's a major booster.
<timp> nawk: is that even possible on igg?
<timp> it wouldn't be an introductory price anymore if it is repeated
<nawk> timp. desperate measures at desperate times. lol
<keithzg> So, contemplating doing the crazy thing and backing/buying an Ubuntu Edge, but there's no mention of which 3G frequencies it supports. Hmm.
<Noskcaj> keithzg, I would assume all of them, but your area might have LTE/4G already
<keithzg> Noskcaj: My carrier only supports AWS 3G.
<keithzg> so if it isn't 1700/2100 WCDMA then it'd be useless as a cellphone for me.
<Noskcaj> keithzg, I don't really know, i doubt anyone does. So if you get one, you might have to change plans
<keithzg> naw, you've convinced me then
<nawk> LTE isn't really (part of) 4G, is it?
<keithzg> I won't bother shelling out $600 for something that might not even work on my carrier
<tassadar_> I would guess it doesn't support anything yet - probably only design of that thing is done
<tassadar_> you can get refund in 28 days after you receive it, by the way
<keithzg> tassadar_: Hmmmm.
<keithzg> Well, screw it, might as well then.
<pmcgowan> I expect it will have 4G LTE data and GSM/WCDMA for voice, that would be the norm most places
<keithzg> pcmgowan: yeah, but which frequencies? That's the huge, huge issue.
<tassadar_> they'll probably try to support as many as possible gsm/cdma standards
<pmcgowan> the LTE thing is a bit dicey sicne hte implementatons vary
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> keithzg, buy one then ask the question for the faq!
<tassadar_> *as many gsm/cmd standards as possible (whoa that was weird sentence)
<keithzg> pmcgowan: Well, I did just buy one, heh, where would I actually ask a question for the FAQ? The comments link is predictably bloated and noise-filled.
<Noskcaj> nawk, In some countries, them mean the same thing. i don't really understand
<pmcgowan> oh not sure but congrats
<pmcgowan> keithzg, I'll try to get a clarification added if there is one
<keithzg> nawk: AT&T and Verizon (with T-Mobile then joining in) successfully perverted the meaning of 4G. Technically it should only apply to LTE and other competing (there aren't any, though) technologies.
<T|ASK> Anyone bought the UbuntuEdge?
<keithzg> T|ASK: Yup, just did, because I am a crazy person ;)
<popey> ali1234: T|ASK quite a lot of people it seems
<T|ASK> I would like too, but I can't without paypal :(
 * keithzg sees an open device, throws money at it ;) (sadly the Jolla pre-orders were only for Europe, and this one it's unclear if my Canadian carrier would be supported, so I make continue to be thwarted and have to stick with my N9)
<GeniusWork> Hi all
<GeniusWork> I have one question
<GeniusWork> In this part Alternatively, if you are just building an image for an already supported device, you can specify the -v switch:
<jashsu> keithzg: depends on who you ask. the ITU's definition of 4G didn't include LTE, only LTE-Advanced
<pmcgowan> keithzg, did your ead the answer to What countries and mobile networks will support the Edge?
<T|ASK> Can I fund it with two separate fundings?
<jashsu> naturally due to industry pressure that stance has since changed
<GeniusWork> Does it mean pre supported by CM or Ubuntu Touch??
<T|ASK> Paypal has this magical 500$ cap
<keithzg> pmcgowan: Yup. Still leaves it entirely ambiguous if my carrier would be supported, sadly.
<pmcgowan> ok
<keithzg> jashu: Fair point.
<T|ASK> lets say I fund it twice with 300$ would this actually make it possible to get one?
<keithzg> *jashsu, I mean
<T|ASK> not sure how indiegogo handles this
<sergiusens> GeniusWork: it means for the devices supported in ubuntu, i.e.; mako, maguro, grouper, manta
<GeniusWork> Ok thanks trying to build for yuga :)
<GeniusWork> Still reading procedures
<jashsu> this list may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GeniusWork> So i use this " phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]" ??
<T|ASK> I wonder they have no Direct CC payment
<GeniusWork> I know will use mako base
<savagejen> So can any of the ubuntu touch interfaces be used on a laptop with a touch screen?
<savagejen> like the fancy pinch stuff
<pmcgowan> savagejen, yeah 13.10 has pretty good multitouch support and the new touch apps can run there as well
<savagejen> pmcgowan, so adding the phablet-team ppa and then installing certain packages ought to do it, right?
<pmcgowan> savagejen, to get the apps you cna just install from the repo
<pmcgowan> the new shell is not ready for desktop yet
<savagejen> which repo?
<pmcgowan> saucy
<savagejen> ... ok so just moving to saucy will give me the touch interface?
<pmcgowan> the current shell and X already has multitouch
<savagejen> I am on raring and get some touch screen functionality, but not the fancy pinch gestures
<pmcgowan> going to saucy you can get the apps
<savagejen> well ok I am willing to go to saucy... why not
<pmcgowan> but yeah, not too much used pinch gestures in the desktop
<savagejen> so the pinch gestures don't just work with every app?
<tedg> sbeattie, Hey, I'm a bit confused.  Is the expectation that click package hooks don't get a parameter?
<tedg> sbeattie, Or it it something like ./hook <app id> ?
<sbeattie> tedg: correct, no parameter. at least for system hooks.
<tedg> sbeattie, So then we're expected to update the overall status at that time.  i.e., the symlinks vs. reality.
<sbeattie> yes
<tedg> okay, seems a bit weird.
<tedg> But not a blocker :-)
<sbeattie> hehe
<popey> hmm, phablet-flash is failing for me...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901997/
<nawk> keithzg, in that case, I was wrong; LTE *is* a 4G technology.
<sbeattie> tedg: I sort of agree, but I see where cj watson's coming from on having the hook catch up to the state of the world.
<pmcgowan> savagejen, the app needs to support the gesture where it makes sense, like photos and webpages
<savagejen> pmcgowan, I see.
<savagejen> pmcgowan, I have a Lenovo Yoga, which is a laptop that converts into a tablet mode
<keithzg> nawk: Indeed; unfortunately, marketing by carriers has really muddied the terminology and conceptions (US carriers, having rolled out use of the 4G term for what were actually enhanced 3G systems before they had LTE rolled out, now are saying LTE and acting as if it's distinct...sigh)
<savagejen> pmcgowan, so I have been itching to run it as a dual mode tablet ubuntu and laptop ubuntu
<savagejen> pmcgowan, and it was not obvious to me how I could make that happen
<pmcgowan> savagejen, I see, we are not "quite" there yet with true tablet mode
<pmcgowan> but be interested to see how the touch apps work there
<pmcgowan> I suspect pretty good
<savagejen> pmcgowan, well let me update to saucy
<savagejen> is there anything else I need to install?
<pmcgowan> very good
<pmcgowan> just the apps you want should be it
<savagejen> ok
<nawk> keithzg: mmm... I understand umts is a core 3g technology, can you give me one example of a competing technology?
<T|ASK> anyone payed with direct cradit card payment for the phone? Do I need an indiegogo account to be able to do so?
 * popey deletes and re-downloads
<GeniusWork> Guys if I'm porting to non supported device should i use this " phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory] "
<nawk> T|ASK, You need a Paypal account.
<GeniusWork> ??
<T|ASK> nawk: Really? No workaround possible?  That makes no sense imho :(
<keithzg> nawk: EDGE and CDMA2000 are other 3G technologies. But "compete" is an iffy term to use there. Most carriers that ever used EDGE later upgraded to UMTS, which generally means WCDMA.
<timp> I don't think you *need* a paypal account
<nawk> I tried to checkout earlier, and it says that any donation over $500 needs to be done via Paypal
<timp> you are forward to paypal when you pay, but there you have the option to proceed by entering your credit card info without having a paypal account
<sergiusens> GeniusWork: you can use it withough a -v and then breakfast your device and start modifying from there
<keithzg> nawk: The first major upgrade to WCDMA was HSPA, and then later came HSPA+. It was during the HSPA+ rollouts that carriers started abusing this and calling it 4G, even though it's a subset of UMTS which is by definition 3G AFAIK.
<timp> ah you are right.
<T|ASK> timp: That's what I thought, too. But in the terms it's written >500$€Y is the limit
<timp> if you want to pay >$500 you need a paypal account
<T|ASK> timp: and paying two times 300$?
<T|ASK> I mean do that add up later on?
<nawk> T|ASK sure, you won't get the phone haha
<keithzg> nawk: Depending on how you look at it, WiMAX could be looked at as a UMTS competitor or a 4G-aspirant. But mostly it's just dead ;)
<timp> T|ASK: I don't know. Why is there this limit for you? I just paid the whole amount at once using paypal
<T|ASK> timp: I have no PP account and never will.
<savagejen> I wonder what the dock for the edge will be like
<savagejen> because I would still prefer a physical network connection when docked
<timp> T|ASK: ah. now I understand your $500 limit
<T|ASK> timp: you payed via PP or using the credit card via PP guest?
 * keithzg would prefer to have a network connection to his cellular carrier ;) yes, still going on about that, heh. (e-mailed the contact address with the question)
<keithzg> I hope it's an OLED screen of some variety; the always-on display of the N9 is extremely nice, especially once customized to display current weather and etc.
<nawk> I didn't proceed to purpose yet because by paying with my CC, I will be subjected to a 3% cross-border fee.
<GeniusWork> sergiusens: Thanks
<nawk> keithzg thank you for clarifying that for me, you've been real kind.
<timp> T|ASK: do you have an indiegogo account? When trying to contribute, there is a message that you get "personalized options" if you log in
<timp> T|ASK: I paid via paypal, and paypal takes it from my cc
<timp> T|ASK: so I didn't have the issue that you have now
<keithzg> nawk: No problem. I have all this normally useless information rattling around in my head, I'm relieved when I can actually spit it back out usefully :)
<T|ASK> timp: and you logged in with your PP account right?
<nawk> keithzg: WiMax is dead? I thought it was supposed to be a killer connectivity with insane speeds.
<timp> T|ASK: yes.
<timp> perhaps the payment options can be configured by the project owner
<T|ASK> so much trouble just to fund something :(
<nawk> keithzg: I highly doubt it's really gonna have all the "cutting-edge" hardware. Companies simply aren't gonna give away a decade-worth of research for free, as much as we like everything to be open and free.
<nawk> keithzg: Nonetheless, product exclusivity is still a great fundraiser.
<keithzg> nawk: In theory, yeah, WiMAX is great and all. But LTE seems to have won that race for a variety of reasons (some technical, some compatibility, some quasi-political), and Sprint (the only carrier in the US that tried WiMAX) has dropped  WiMAX and is moving over to LTE for their 4G network going forwards.
<keithzg> nawk: AMOLED screens can be fairly cheap, it's mostly at higher resolutions that *OLED has been lagging behind and hence extremely expensive for the same resolution. 720p should be doable; then oh, the glorious blacks! And the power saving!
<solstag> Hey, anyone know if there is still see kind of changelog between dailies as there was in the '-preview' era?
<rsalveti> solstag: we're integrating that this week
<solstag> rsalveti: ah, cool! thanks ;)
<rsalveti> as we're pushing it for all the ubuntu images, and not only touch
<solstag> oh, even nicer
<k1l_> is there a channel for the ubuntu edge?
<savagejen> I had heard a rumor that ubuntu-touch wouldn't use the software center. Is that true?
<popey> k1l_: this is good enough i think
<k1l_> popey: ok. wanted to ask if its considered to put induction charging into the edge like the nexus4 and some nokias (or the old palm/hp) got
<T|ASK> Ok, I give up on funding the Edge
<popey> k1l_: nothing in the plan
<T|ASK> If they don't offer a payment option without PP account it's their fault
<k1l_> popey: ok :/
<solstag> T|ASK: it used to be that in indiegogo you could pay through paypal without having a paypal account
<k1l_> what about the ubuntu4android demoed with the nexus4. is that available and what hardware do i need besides the BT keyboard and mouse?
<solstag> T|ASK: Oh, I see it's not the case for this one, because of the value involved. Very unfortunate :P Well one can always create an account with a fake email, use it for this single thing, and then delete it, I guess. Painful.
<jashsu> quite annoying they didn't use kickstarter
<jashsu> only draw of indiegogo is the flexible funding option
<jashsu> kickstarter also doesn't process the transaction until after the funding is successful-- at best it's annoying for indiegogo to basically hold the funds interest-free for 30 days
<popey> rsalveti: i am seeing bug 1199914 that pmcgowan also saw. any logs you want me to get off it?
<ubot5> bug 1199914 in touch-preview-images "sernsorservice and unity consuming cpu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199914
<rsalveti> popey: no, that's due a race when initializing the services
<popey> ok
<popey> so just reboot it?
<rsalveti> if that doesn't get fixed with the android-upstart bridge, then we need to look further
<rsalveti> yeah
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<rsalveti> almost 2m
<popey> yeah
<T|ASK> solstag: Thanks for the reply. It's sad that they simply don't offer direct CC or BTC :)
<harrycarry250> wasssup
<gnufs> excited!
<popey> ☻
<Joe_B> Any chance of getting Jono to do a reddit AMA for the edge?
<barry> stgraber: finally got a system-image 0.7 uploaded.  it has LP: #1202915, LP: #1192585, and LP: #1202283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202915 in Ubuntu system image "The client reboots the phone when there's no update" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192585 in Ubuntu system image "Add a dbus API" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192585
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202283 in Ubuntu system image "system-image-cli -v should display the files that are being downloaded" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202283
<Joe_B> I understand those can provide some valuable publicity for crowdfunding campaigns?
<mhall119> Joe_B: even better, I think Mark is going to do one
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-23
<RobbyF> last few saucy images feel good.
<Deihmos> is ubuntu touch usable as yet ?
<Graogg> I'm just curious on the grouper development.  Anyone have up to date status for Nexus 7 touch?
<Graogg> I'm a developer, and I was wanting to tests some tablet ideas for grouper.  I need to know what currently works and what doesn't.
<Joe_B> @mhall119, that's even better.  Is there a date?
<Joe_B> It's Thursday, 09:30 Pacific (from his G+ page)
<lenz> Is everybody going crazy here now? :)
<mhall119> lenz: we did crazy 10 hours ago
<mhall119> or, rather, for nearly the last 10 hours straight
<mhall119> Graogg: camera and audio don't work on grouper, but other than that it runs great
<lenz> I was hereshortly before release of those videos
<lenz> there was noone...
<mhall119> lenz: we were crazy on the inside :)
<mhall119> also, and I can't officially confirm or deny this, but some of us may have danced around like Justin Beiber fans when we hit our first $1 million
<lenz> Yeah I imagine
<lenz> Do you think it will succeed?
<lenz> Will Mister Shuttleworth just chip in the rest?
<lenz> :D
<genii> lenz: It seems to be a matter of some speculation on that
<wilee-nilee> I heard he was selling those pocket diamonds, by the way about the stupidest thing for him to say with the diamond troubles in Africa, his dual citizenship and the theft of a cultural term ubuntu, just an opinion I do use ubuntu.
<lenz> wilee-nilee, havent seen it from that angle yet
<lenz> but you're right
<lenz> I liked it though, it came out of nowhere
<lenz> he really is a good marketer
<wilee-nilee> I have no problem with shuttleworth, just a degree in Black Studies, so I have a little different perspective.
<wilee-nilee> the world is a complex place
<dcope> hi all, is this the correct channel for questions about the campaign?
<lenz> wilee-nilee, I'm a little worried the chinese/koreans will try to beat canonical to it and release a similar cheaper phone before the edge ships
<lenz> a phone running Ubuntu, that is
<wilee-nilee> lenz, Heh, it is open source.
<dcope> i am interested in doing the 600 USD perk but i can't find any information for donors on indiegogo's page. has anyone else used them?
<wilee-nilee> might be a good thing, the more the merrier
<vthompson> Hey ladies and gents, I have some questions about apps in Ubuntu vs apps in Ubuntu for Android on the new Edge (or other dual boot phone). Does Ubuntu for Android load apps that are for Ubuntu? Or are two sets of apps needed? One for the phone (Ubuntu) and one for the convergence platform (Ubuntu for Android)?
<dcope> if they dont hit 32m do you get your money back?
<dcope> does indiegogo actually debit the money from your account instantly or once the campaign is over?
<dcope> how does this work? :(
<lenz> dcope, yes you do get your money back, AFAIK they charge you once the goal is reached
<dcope> ok
<dcope> did anyone else in here pledge?
<lenz> Read the website I'm sure they put it there
<lenz> I wiash I could spare the 630$
<lenz> :(
<RAOF> They charge you immediately, and refund if the funding fails.
<dcope> lenz: they do not mention
<dcope> RAOF: excellent, thank you.
<lenz> Ubuntu is really starting to differentiate itself so much from linux in genreal
<lenz> It seems to try to be catering to a poweruser / high-end market
<vthompson> lenz, they are trying to push convergence. They don't really care too much about the highend market, IMHO
<wilee-nilee> who gets the interest if they collect now?
<vthompson> wilee-nilee, they can't collect now. That's how these crowd sourcing projects work, they must meet their goal
<wilee-nilee> I didn't figure the did.
<wilee-nilee> they*
<dcope> did they say what kind of cpu this will have?
<dcope> other than "fastest multi-core" o_o
<lenz> No, they will try to pick the best available CPU shortly before release.... which is the right thing to do...
<dcope> yes but what architecture?
<Xion_> Hi, i am having an issue with returning to android. When i use the command "./flash-all.sh" it says that i don't have permission to do that. But if i add sudo before it, it says it can't find it. Help please.
<vthompson> You think they may try to use what money they'll get to influence the ARM market?
<vthompson> Mark straight out said he wouldn't be buying the sedan of CPUs.
<popey> lenz: dcope no, your money is debited immediately, you get a refund if we don't hit 32M
<popey> vthompson: wilee-nilee ^^
<wilee-nilee> I want the interest if all returned, lol
<popey> good luck with that
<wilee-nilee> gotta have dream
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<vthompson> wilee-nilee, with rates as they are you'll just have to forgo the 2 dollars
<vthompson> wilee-nilee, but given the trajectory for the day I'd say you'll be OK :)
<wilee-nilee> lol, 1 month at a million alone is a nice chunk
<dcope> i see... thank you popey :)
<dcope> this is a very exciting product
<vthompson> Can someone answer my question: I have some questions about apps in Ubuntu vs apps in Ubuntu for Android on the new Edge (or other dual boot phone). Does Ubuntu for Android load apps that are for Ubuntu? Or are two sets of apps needed? One for the phone (Ubuntu) and one for the convergence platform (Ubuntu for Android)?
<popey> vthompson: ubuntu for android is basically ubuntu desktop running on top of the android stack with a few interesting patches
<popey> vthompson: so you have two sets of apps, android ones that run in android, and standard ubuntu ones that run on ubuntu
<dcope> popey: is that available now?
<popey> ubuntu for android is being used internally, it's not publicly available
<dcope> oh, the video demo makes it sound like its available to the public :(
<vthompson> popey, So if an app is installed for use on Ubuntu Touch, it will also work in Ubuntu for Android? But is the converse true? Will all my apps in Ubuntu for Android (Libre Office, Thunderbird, etc) work in Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> Ah, hang on.
<dcope> vthompson: from the video demo, yes
<dcope> vthompson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ#at=25
<popey> There's three things you're talking about now.
<popey> Ubuntu desktop, Android and Ubuntu Touch
<popey> The edge dual boots, between android (+ubuntu for android) and ubuntu touch
<vthompson> I'm ignoring Android for the time being
<vthompson> Ok, I'm only concerned with those two
<popey> so yes, we are converging the touch stuff back into the desktop
<vthompson> I see that, and that makes complete sense to me.
<vthompson> Is the converse true?
<vthompson> (for any small value of true)
<vthompson> Also, I take it that it's shared storage. How would Touch know to ignore desktop apps (if that's what will happen). Is that done through click packages?
<dcope> how often are new ubuntu touch builds released?
<dcope> also is it easy to upgrade on a n4?
<vthompson> dcope, daily
<dcope> wow
<popey> for a small value of true, yes
<popey> subject to apps working on mir in 14.04
<vthompson> dcope, it's a well oiled machine that is making sure the various things that change often are tested early and often
<dcope> vthompson: is it stable? i'd love to put it on my nexus 4 that i use for my main phone
<vthompson> popey, I'm very excited. I was (honestly) pretty sad that convergence was being tackled before a stable mobile platform... but with the demand that exists you guys must know more than me :)
<ajmitch_> popey: so there's nothing yet for running android apps under the ubuntu touch UI, but it'll require dual-booting?
<vthompson> dcope, for the Nexus 4 you probably won't have issues and there are probably 10 people in this room right now running it on the same device...
<dcope> vthompson: awesome, is it easy to upgrade to a new build or do you have to flash and lose all data?
<dcope> dont see any mentions about upgrading on the wiki
<vthompson> dcope, it apparently is as of the last few days... but I don't know much about it...
<popey> ajmitch_: we don't currently plan to enabling running android apps under ubuntu touch
<popey> dcope: you can apt-get to update ubuntu bits
<popey> and when you flash, you get to keep your /home on the device
<dcope> awesome
<dcope> ill install it now :D
<vthompson> popey, ajmitch_ first one to monetize a dalvik VM in Ubuntu might profit heavily :)
<vthompson> sell the app for a quarter
<ajmitch_> or they'd encourage people to step up & get it working for free
<vthompson> ajmitch_, major apps certainly will.
 * ajmitch_ hasn't installed the ubuntu touch image on his nexus 4 due to wanting to keep android usable :)
<vthompson> ajmitch_, xda could probably help you dual boot both OSes. I'm sure the Nexus 4 community is huge and helpful
<vthompson> Oooooo, over/under on getting to 3 million in 12 hours?
<dcope> heh, followed install wiki
<dcope> cant even find the packages even after updating sources
<dcope> well, that was a complete failure -_-
<vthompson> dcope, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<popey> dcope: did you enable networking?
<dcope> just rebooted, it's in a vm... trying again
<popey> and can you be more specific, maybe pastebin
<dcope> sure, if it persists ill paste the full output
<vthompson> popey, I hate to poke you on this, BUT you were the last to update the wiki... when will the porting guide be updated for the new flip images?
<popey> I honestly don't know. I am out at OSCON.
<popey> I would poke rsalveti sergiusens and dholbach when they are awake
<vthompson> popey, eh, this my reluctance.
<rsalveti> it'll be this week for sure
<rsalveti> hopefully our images will be using the updated git repos in phablet.ubuntu.com by default from tomorrow on
<popey> there you go
<rsalveti> I'm also finishing a port for galaxy s2 lite
<vthompson> rsalveti, awesome! I've been waiting too patiently.
<popey> thank you rsalveti
<rsalveti> and will do one for galaxy s as well, so I can see what might be the issues there
<rsalveti> vthompson: yeah, it took a bit of more time than we wanted because we spent last week working in the test infra side
<vthompson> rsalveti, so preemptive question. Will I need to build (most) all of CM still?
<rsalveti> so we can validate the daily images before they can be consumed by phablet-tools
<rsalveti> for proper dog fooding
<rsalveti> still, but we're reducing it as we go
<vthompson> understood, I didn't think it'd be easy to switch everything over
<rsalveti> once we merge mir, we'll remove the need for surface flinger
<rsalveti> and once we integrate our new media decode implementation, we'll be able to remove the media service from android
<vthompson> rsalveti, mir isn't until 14.04 though right?
<rsalveti> 14.04 is the goal for the desktop
<rsalveti> for touch we'll be using mir for 13.10 already
<vthompson> k
<rsalveti> we even got an image with it already, but still heavily wip
<Graogg> Thanks mhall119, and when you say the audio doesn't work, does that include the mic pickup?
<vthompson> rsalveti, I guess my main question is that while porting I had troubles with compiling the radios and other things in CM, will I be able to skip that with the new process?
<rsalveti> well, it all depends, hopefully it'll get easier over time
<vthompson> hm
<vthompson> rsalveti, is there a primer (non porting related) on how the new flip images work?
<Graogg> Also, is working on the audio problems of grouper something I could try to track down?  If you could send me what details, or where to look for more info, that would be helpful.
<mhall119> Graogg: as far as I can tell, yes
<mhall119> Graogg: I'm not sure what exactly the problem is, I think somebody told me it was missing some configuration (possibly for PulseAudio), but I'm not sure
<mhall119> Graogg: rsalveti might be able to tell you more
<vthompson> rsalveti, the doctor is on call, I suppose. You can forget my inquiry--I'll wait for the guide
<rsalveti> vthompson: you'll boot in ubuntu directly, but there a lot of more details in there
<rsalveti> yeah, we'll be updating it tomorrow (at least I hope to spend most of the day doing that) :-)
<rsalveti> Graogg: seems the default mixer settings there is not enabled by default
<Graogg> Ok, if its just a low priority issue that hasn't been looked at hard, I would be willing to help.
<vthompson> rsalveti, \o/ your time is appreciated!!!
<rsalveti> I believe if you open alsamixer, and enable Int Spk it should work
<rsalveti> we just need to look in more details on how to get that enabled by default
<rsalveti> but I still need to debug why video decoding is not working in there
<rsalveti> I got a nexus 7 as well, so now I can debug those issues (hopefully later this week)
<rsalveti> camera with latest image is almost working
<rsalveti> you can see the image, but you can't yet take pictures (it crashes for some unknown reason)
<Graogg> Awsome, is the current public image stable, or should I wait for an update before playing around with it?
<rsalveti> well, it's quite usable, but there are a few things missing for nexus 7 still
<rsalveti> hopefully that will get fixed later this week
<Graogg> Thanks.
<vthompson> Just < $30,000 from getting $3 Million in 12 hours. >300 devices at $600 to go... I feel like I'm watching QVC... sigh
<vthompson> <300 devices at $600...
<RobbyF> when is the 12hr mark?
<vthompson> RobbyF, 3 minutes ago from my clock...
<RobbyF> well hopfully there are a few large paychecks for everyone
<RobbyF> tax refunds or something.
<rsalveti> aaaaaaand we're over 3m
<vthompson> rsalveti, \o/
<vthompson> At this pace they'll be the most funded crowed sourced project in just over 24 more hours
<RobbyF> should get 120,000 in the next few hours. (5000limit)
<vthompson> RobbyF, only 203 left
<vthompson> Those 203 will be gone in 2 hours
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> I hope the next Nexus device gets supported.
<RobbyF> phone and tablet that is.
<vthompson> Probably 1 hour.... I have no need, but my trigger finger is getting itchy
<vthompson> RobbyF, when's the next Nexus to be released?
<RobbyF> I think the next is a 7" tablet and the end of this month.
<RobbyF> rumour based of course.
<vthompson> I say we all (by we, I mean me) take a pull of what's in front of us when all 5000 sell out... in an act of morning.
<RobbyF> lol
<RobbyF> 104 remain.
<dcope>  ok so i installed it
<dcope> saw the shell on my phone
<dcope> clicked power button to reboot device and now it's stuck on the Google splash screen
<RobbyF> it should have rebooted on it's own.
<dcope> >.<
<dcope> should i reflash?
<RobbyF> I would.
<RobbyF> it won't need to download the files this time so will take like 4 min.
<RobbyF> vthompson, 85
<dcope> RobbyF: alright i can't get it past the google screen so flashing isn't working
<RobbyF> can you do 'adb devices'
<dcope> yeah, i see it there
<RobbyF> might have to do it the manual way
<RobbyF> did it install the CWM recover?
<vthompson> RobbyF, I don't get the acceleration of how much they are selling. This is just odd.
<RobbyF> the last few are a race/temptation limits
<htsemod> dcope: I am currently experiencing the same issue
<RobbyF> which devices?
<vthompson> RobbyF, Yea and I'm right there... with a CDMA carrier and still tempted
<dcope> nexus 4
<RobbyF> dcope, reflash should work, I was using it on my nexus 4 last week
<RobbyF> using it on my galaxy nexus right now
<dcope> alright
<dcope> i just did adb push... taking forever
<dcope> seems like 44 MB should move faster over usb 2.0.....
<RobbyF> it shouldn't be to long to push it.
<RobbyF> dcope, 830 KB/s (31632008 bytes in 6.394s)
<dcope> mine took 41s for whatever reason
<dcope> o_O
<dcope> anyways, about to push teh second zip
<RobbyF> i'll race ya lol.
<dcope> you'll win :PO
<dcope> :P
<vthompson> RobbyF, 11 left.
<RobbyF> 4648 KB/s (367177224 bytes in 77.141s)
<RobbyF> that was from earlier
<RobbyF> 76 seconds this time.
<RobbyF> I'm pretty sure there exepectations were 3-4m the first day how ever.
<RobbyF> 5k * $600 = 3M
<RobbyF> umm vthompson
<RobbyF> 5025 / 5000
<RobbyF> but it shows sold out now. lol
<rsalveti> 5030!
<genii> Yup
<genii> And it keeps climbing
<RobbyF> It's all bill gates
<genii> I guess the next announcement there should be something like: 5000 more at $600
<dcope> ok both zips pushed
<dcope> just rebooted
<dcope> now the loading bar is stuck at about 75%
<dcope> and it just rebooted
<dcope> wtf
<RobbyF> odd.
<dcope> omg it worked
<dcope> !!!!
<rsalveti> \o/
<dcope> thank you RobbyF et al!
<RobbyF> have fun.
<RobbyF> bed time for me now, off to the tablet for google + updates
<dcope> how can i change the clock?
<dcope> is there no way to change the ubu touch system clock?
<JPCalmona> Hello, I have a Karbonn A9+ in India or Cherry Mobile Flare S100 in the Philippines
<JPCalmona> I am wondering if you have an UBUNTU OS for Mobile
<JPCalmona> for this kind of phone
<JPCalmona> Do you have UBUNTU OS for phones that do not require specific model to install?
<JPCalmona> Somebody that could help me with this Karbonn A9+ / Cherry Mobile Flare S100 for testing for Ubuntu Mobile
<JPCalmona> I am more than happy to help you all for testing for this mobile device
<htsemod> guys, I have to use a mouse with my nexus 7 because the screen is broken, is there a way to make the mouse pointer visible?
<JPCalmona> go to developer options for that
<JPCalmona> under settings
<htsemod> I was looking for that but I can't find developer options in the settings
<htsemod> just to be clear I am talking about ubuntu, not android.
<eMinja> Could anyone help me at the moment>
<eMinja> ?
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> i am currently using the image from "http://system-image.ubuntu.com/" on my nexus. do i need to use adb to apply upgrades or can i run the command: "system-image-cli" from the terminal app on the nexus 7?
<rigved> for clarification, this is a nexus 7
<mezenok> hello everybody!
<mezenok> anybody here online?
<mezenok> I need some hepl t be envolved into the development procees of ubuntu-touch...
<mezenok> I need some hepl to be envolved into the development procees of ubuntu-touch...
<bolad> Hi
<bolad> Is it possble to run ubuntu phone on the HTC 8X
<mezenok> Hi
<mezenok> you can try to see your phone in the list of supportedd devices...
<mezenok> here is the link - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mezenok> or you can try to port it to your device
<RAOF> bolad: No, it's not possible to boot anything but Windows Phone on the 8X
<viraj> hey guys.. i am new to ubuntu core apps
<viraj> and playing around with clock app
<mezenok> RAOF: It is because ubuntu-touch is using some proprietary android binaries to run and build?
<bolad> what a dissapointment , the Phone specs are awesome but the OS is crap
<viraj> is there a way to delete presets in Timer app?
<mezenok> bolad: because it is under development
<RAOF> mezenok: No, it's because the 8X is a Windows Phone with a locked bootloader and on linux kernel that runs on it.
<mezenok> i think we can make conclusions only when it will be ubuntu-phone will be ready.
<mezenok> ROAF: thx a lot for explanation :)
<lauri> Hi guys
<lauri> Nice job @ indiegogo :)
<lauri> What device would you guys suggest for Ubuntu Touch meanwhile?
<endi> installed :)
<RAOF> lauri: The various Nexi work well - Nexus 7, Nexus 10, Nexus 4.
<endi> I just finished installing on Nexus 4
<endi> not getting any cell signal :-\
<endi> wifi is running, thought I couldn't find an option to connect to hidden network
<lauri> RAOF: What about Galaxy Nexus?
<RAOF> That's one of the core supported phones I believe.
<endi> alright what I gather from G+ posts etc is that there is no 3G or 4G connectivity at this point?
<endi> and if you can hack it together you lose simultaneous wifi?
<RAOF> I'm not sure; I've been doing it on a N7, which doesn't have a mobile radio.
<endi> hmm alright
<endi> is "Ubuntu for Android" available? the overlaid or parallel operation
<endi> or is the Touch preview all we've got at this point in time?
<_5m0k3> endi: U4A is not available, yet
<endi> 5m0k3; thanks :)
<endi> well with no Mobile Data connection or ability to make a phone call I guess I'll be flashing 4.2.2 back lol
<endi> definitely glad to know the process of flashing it successfully tho :) can't wait to try a functional version
<icoop> hi! How can I delete online accounts that were created with uoa-create?
<stgraber> barry: cool!
<icoop> there is an option in system-settings but it doesn't seem to work yet.
<ForbiddenX_> Hey all
<rickspencer3> hi ForbiddenX_
<ForbiddenX_> I have a quick question: I've tried to install ubuntu-touch on my Nexus 4, but it gets stuck on the Google logo when booting for the first time :(
<ForbiddenX_> I also see "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log"
<ForbiddenX_> Is this something I should be worried about?
<ForbiddenX_> Do I need to be using Quantal ? Or can I use saucy
<gema> ForbiddenX_: did you follow any instructions?
<ForbiddenX_> Yes I was trying to follow: http://nali.org/how-to-flash-install-ubuntu-touch-on-galaxy-nexus/
<ForbiddenX_> I am trying to use OSX to do it as I don't have my Linux partition up and running yet
<gema> ForbiddenX_: the official images by now are saucy and we have some tools that nicely do the installation for you
<ForbiddenX_> Would you happen to have a link to those tools?
<ForbiddenX_> :)
<gema> ForbiddenX_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<gema> ForbiddenX_: but these install from linux
<gema> as far as I know
<gema> haven't tried from MacOS
<gema> ForbiddenX_: this wiki shows the tested path, I'd give it a try
<ForbiddenX_> Ahh yea I saw those as well. I don't have access to those commands in OSX. I will have Ubuntu ready soon and I will give it a try!
<ForbiddenX_> Thanks a bunch :)
<ForbiddenX_> Much appreciated
<gema> ForbiddenX_: you may want to go back to android before attempting another install
<gema> there are also instructions there
<gema> ForbiddenX_: I have no idea what status your phone is in
<ForbiddenX_> My phone just sits on the "GOOGLE" screen
<ForbiddenX_> and then turns off
<gema> ForbiddenX_: there are plenty of things on that wiki that you could try, if your phone is visible via adb or you can boot it into recovery mode you should be fine
<gema> ForbiddenX_: but follow the official instructions, you'll be safer
<ForbiddenX_> Yes fortunately I can access my phone through adb
<gema> ForbiddenX_: cool, then attempt the next install from your linux
<gema> ForbiddenX_: gotta go now, there's more people around here later in the day
<ForbiddenX_> Yea I will definetly try that!
<ForbiddenX_> Ok take care, thank you for your help
<gema> ForbiddenX_: no problem
<tsdgeos> ricmm: you there?
<eylith> Hi guys
<OttomanTR> hi guys, congratulations for the Ubuntu Edge project but I have some questions
<deathcrawler> current ubuntu touch images uses mir as display server?
<rickspencer3> deathcrawler, I don't think that's quite ready yet
<deathcrawler> So images are using Surfaceflinger yet
<ogra_> asac, so do you thinnk all yellow is good enough to switch 20130722 to /current (so we finally get a new image out (it is 6 days already))
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Sweet Child O' Mine Day! :-D
<asac> ogra_: i will check on that in just a bit
<asac> :)
<ogra_> k
<asac> ogra_: did all testsuites get strictly better on all archs :)?
<ogra_> tell me if i can mark it once you know :)
<asac> have you checked?
<ogra_> well, all subarches are above 80%
<ogra_> there is surely room for improvement, but i  would call it good enough as long as we dont regress anymore
<mhr3> seb128, ping?
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> seb128, hey, do you know where we can get the phone model string from?
<seb128> mhr3, we being?
<mhr3> seb128, we need to send it to the smart scopes server
<mhr3> so that operators can have some control over what scopes get recommended
<seb128> mhr3, what language do you use?
<xnox> ogra_: hm. does phone-app-autopilot need a simcard? grouper and manta don't have one =)
<mhr3> seb128, c/vala
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, could be
<seb128> mhr3, so, qtsystem reads /sys/devices/virtual/dmi/id/product_name atm, but that's not available on the devices, for the about info we fallback to read ro.product.model from libhybris
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903415/
<mhr3> seb128, great, thx
<seb128> mhr3, ideally we would fix our kernel to have the info available somewhere in /sys ... but that's not the case atm afaik
<seb128> mhr3, yw
<mhr3> seb128, i hope hybris is available on the desktop as well?
<seb128> mhr3, hum, it is, but not in the default installation
<mhr3> hm, so we need to dlopen it?
<seb128> mhr3, do you need that info today?
<mhr3> seb128, tomorrow is fine
<mhr3> :)
<seb128> mhr3, lol
<seb128> mhr3, ok, fallback plan for you
<seb128> $ getprop ro.product.model
<seb128> Nexus 7
<seb128> mhr3, check if the binary is there, if it is uses it, otherwise read /sys/devices/virtual/dmi/id/product_name
<seb128> mhr3, on ubuntu touch you have getprop that's going to do the right thing, and on desktop the dmi info is available
<seb128> mhr3, easier to call the command than to dlopen the lib
<mhr3> but dlopen is cheaper :)
<seb128> your call
<mhr3> considering that the lib initializes properly :)
<seb128> ideally that's going to be away and replaced by "read the info from /sys"
<seb128> to go away*
<seb128> but meanwhile...
<mhr3> seb128, do we have something more fine-grained for the model?
<seb128> either way you have the infos, you pick whatever suits you best ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903426/
<mhr3> seb128, as in i can imagine that "xx" sold in china would want to have different settings than "xx" sold in europe
<ogra_> hmm, there should be info in sys even on the phones (surely not in the BIOS dmi indeed since there is no BIOS) but on android devices you should be able to read it from the adb/usb settings  in /sys
<seb128> ogra_, well, we read it through libhybris atm
<seb128> ogra_, but I'm happy to change that if you have a better way
<ogra_> cat /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iProduct
<mhr3> seb128, is there more stuff in ro.build?
<ogra_> thats the value the device also reports via adb when connected
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903431/
<ogra_> though getprop is probably preferred
<seb128> ogra_, that's not going to exist on the desktop...
<ogra_> seb128, right
<seb128> ogra_, would be nice to have a way that works on both
<ogra_> but would avoid getprop
<seb128> ogra_, well atm we use libhybris (the C api)
<ogra_> well, then stop using BIOS data on PCs :)
<seb128> ogra_, what should we use on the pc?
<seb128> I'm not sure where to get the info if it's not in the dmi infos
<ogra_> heh, no idea if there is another way that is as reliable as the bios
<seb128> but I'm happy to change
<mhr3> seb128, i like /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct
<mhr3> think that would provide the required granularity
<ogra_> mhr3, it is iProduct ... no "d" in it :)
<ogra_> else yoou get a USB ID
<mhr3> ogra_, ah, i thought it's some identifier of the device :)
<mhr3> nvm then
<ogra_> it is the textual identifier it reports when connected via adb
<seb128> mhr3, I don't know if there is a difference between the models put on different markets and what id tells them appart
<ogra_> while idProduct is the USB hex data
<seb128> mhr3, https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers
<nik90|Office> mehow: I saw your and ckpringle in the ubuntu edge video :). I was even able to get a glimpse of the alarm design :D
<ckpringle> nik90|Office: YEAAAAAH
<seb128> mhr3, [ro.build.id]: [JOP40D] might be what you want
<seb128> mhr3, at least on the nexus serie that seems to granularity
<nik90|Office> ckpringle: :)))) Leading the meeting in both videos :P
<mhr3> seb128, hmm, i was disregarding it, but you might actually be right
<ckpringle> nik90|Office: ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, thats available on all android builds
<mhr3> seb128, ok build.id it is then
<mehow> nik90: HA! Calum is already moving to Hollywood ;)
<seb128> mhr3, that doesn't seem to fit what you need though, that's going to give you granularity on the model (wifi, or 3g, or...), not geographical infos
<nik90|Office> mehow: I know right :D
<mhr3> seb128, i think build id could be region-specific as well
<seb128> it could
<mhr3> seb128, bottom line, it seems like the most fine-grained id without going to the serial itself
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm just not sure the device info is what you want
<seb128> you might rather want infos on the carrier
<seb128> or the timezone in use
<mhr3> yea, we might add operator as well, but this is needed eitherway
<Bas> Hello, Is there a way to recover a Nexus 4 with only the bootloader working? Because I accidentally installed with [phablet-flash -d grouper -b] and not [phablet-flash -b] (yes I know, very stupid mistake) but now recovery is not working and I can't get adb to see my phone. Is there a way out of this?
<gema> Bas: I'd go for manual installation from this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<tsdgeos> Bas: does "adb reboot recovery" do something?
<tsdgeos> also you can try going into recovery manually by doing the 3 button press
<Tino> Bas: fastboot can recognize bootloader, yes?
<Tino> ("fastboot devices" ?)
<ogra_> (needs sudo ... )
<Tino> (righ)
<Tino> if fastboot recognize bootloader, you can try downloading recovery image for mako here: http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.2.0-mako.img
<Tino> and then do: "fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-6.0.2.0-mako.img"
<ogra_> well, if you want to eventually use ubuntu touch, why not use the ubuntu touch recovery image ?
<mhr3> seb128, btw there's no gsettings binary on the phone, desired?
<seb128> mhr3, no, that seems buggy, libglib2.0-bin should be installed, it has the glib-compile-schemas
<seb128> mhr3, I'm going to add a depends somewhere so it gets in
<ogra_> xnox, OH ! whee !!! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/android/0.20130722-0ubuntu8
<mhr3> seb128, cool
 * ogra_ dances
<ogra_> hmm, building since 7h ?
<ogra_> are the buildds *that* slow today ?
<ogra_> oh, no, started only 19min ago ... seems it sat in the queue for that long
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, it was build-dep wait for a long time =)
 * ogra_ is impressed that infnity managed the copyright review that fast 
<ogra_> i wouldnt have expected it before end of the week :)
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu Edge be available to everyone after the indiegogo campaign? | http://askubuntu.com/q/323342
 * ogra_ thinks the indiegogo site should have made it more clear that you can only get the devices through the campaign (or from ebay if someone wants to sell his edge later) ....
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: how are the images today?
<ogra_> davmor2, no idea, just started building :)
<ogra_> yesterdays dashboard entries look pretty good though
<kalikiana> ogra_, I've seen almost the whole of information it contains being asked here and there… people are too excited to actually read
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<Bas> Thank you tsdgeos and Tino, going to try this. But I see the battery died. And can't get my phone on again, so I have to pull the battery plug I think. But have no fitting tool for the screws. Have to go out to get me something. bbl Sorry...
<cjwatson> ogra_: no.  android was dep-wait on android-src-vendor, which I NEWed this number
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> this morning (where did that come from?)
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> the builders are awesome right now.
<ogra_> wow, already done
<gema> ogra_: finally someone notices about the results being good :D
<gema> ogra_: we are hoping they'll be stable from now on
<ogra_> gema, :)
<ogra_> well done !
<gema> ogra_: omer discovered that the lock screen was getting on the way of our tests
<ogra_> yeah
<gema> ogra_: and we added an extra step at the beginning
<ogra_> right, i watched that last night
<gema> ogra_: cool
 * ogra_ just waits for asac's "go" to actually publish the 22 image
<gema> ogra_: we haven't published it yet?
<ogra_> nope, thats manual
<gema> asac: we are waiting for you man!
<ogra_> and i wont do it wihout mgmt nodding it off
<gema> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> he knows :)
<gema> ogra_: I know, it's just good to be at the pushing end for a change :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> dont say that to loud, else asac waits even longer just to make you enjoy the feeling longer ;)
<gema> ogra_: trying to sort out the memory tests now
<gema> ogra_: and the mir tests
<gema> ogra_: not rosy picture yet
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> mir surely has to be fixed before we can even switch to it
<gema> ogra_: I know, working on that
<gema> ogra_: on the test automation
 * ogra_ isnt to concerned about memory tests 
<ogra_> (yet)
<gema> ogra_: I know, but the mir test folks are in the US and NZ
<gema> ogra_: so jcollado is looking at the memory stuff
<ogra_> we are shuffling the complete architecture a few times still before we are done ... that wwill definitely change memeory consumption values a few times
<gema> ogra_: one problem at a time
<gema> ogra_: maybe you should talk to mgmt about that
<ogra_> they know
<gema> ogra_: ok, then they want to track the changes, nothing wrong with that
<ogra_> image based updates, click packages, readonly rootfs are next
<gema> yep
<ogra_> and after that repartitioning and dropping of the loop image setup on all but grouper
<gema> ogra_: I am behind on click packages, what is that and where do I read about them?
<ogra_> after that our foundation should not change anymore ... but i expect still some high impact until end of august until we have all this
<gema> ogra_: so what testing would make your life easier besides the next bunch of autopilot to be added to smoke
<ogra_> on the readonly images apt will be disabled, click packages are the way to install apps in a secure user accessible space
<ogra_> we already have them on the images today btw ... duplicating the debs for some apps ...
<ogra_> once the last bits of the implementation are done we'll drop their deps
<ogra_> s/deps/debs
<gema> ogra_: ok, so we'll need to support click updates in utah/autopilot setups
<ogra_> not sure about updates, but the app tests surely need to make use of the installed click packages instead of the debs ... the switch should be largely transparent for users, not sure if it is for tests though
<ogra_> and you likely want to change utah to actually use the developer mode (even though thats not actually real life testing, you need system debs and want to install them, that wont work with the readonly rootfs)
<ogra_> gema, https://www.stgraber.org/2013/07/20/introducing-the-ubuntu-touch-image-based-upgrader/ ... you might want to give that to someone of your team to start checking what changes are needed in utah i guess
<gema> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> so you are prepared for the big disaster :)
<gema> ogra_: there hasn't been a day without a disaster in the past 2 months, bring it on!
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> lool: Did we decide what package to put the desktop hook in?  Maybe I should just shove it in click itself for now
<om26er> ogra_, so what happens to the autopilot suites in this case? how would we be able to install those with click packages? given systems directory are going to be read only
<asac> ogra_: sent
<om26er> our packages will install to a different local +rw location and autopilot will need to be added the ability to look there for test suites as well ?
<ogra_> om26er, thats what i mean, you want developer mode which enables rw root and apt
<ogra_> i'm not sure if anyone through about actually making click based autopilot packages or some such
<asac> ogra_: now I hope that 22 image is really working nicely on the phone itself :)
<ogra_> (we probably should)
<ogra_> asac, why wouldnt it ? all images of the last week were fine on the phone (modulo known bugs indeed)
<asac> gema: ^
<asac> ogra_: they were not fine... they were red :)
<asac> they might have been fine for the human stakeholder
<asac> for our infrastructure customer they were just horrible
<ogra_> asac, mine was violet ... with a slight touch into orange
<ogra_> :P
<asac> lol
<asac> make it green when we hit green and post a screenwhot :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> maybe land a good screenshot feature while doing that
<asac> ;)
<asac> like pressing power and volume down
<ogra_> we need live wallpapers and self running tests preinstalled ;)
<asac> or whatewver it is for android
<tvoss_> ogra_, o/
<ogra_> on first boot do a selftest, remove the tests and reboot .... paint the background in the resulting color
<ogra_> ;)
<asac> i really think live wallpaper are old school
<asac> we want live content
<asac> like harry potter newspaper :)
<ogra_> :)
<asac> gema: so what are you doing on the memory tests?
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/utah$ get-touch-img-ver --current
<ogra_> 20130722
<ogra_> FYI ....
<gema> asac: making sure they are running smooth now that we know autopilot tests are passing
<gema> asac: and trying to get us some data to look at next week
<asac> gema: do you have a reference on what is really planned to do?
<asac> e.g. what goal are you working against etc.
<asac> like maybe a dashboard mock?
<gema> asac: yes, we are still working towards tvoss_' requirements , stated in the doc
<asac> ok let me try to find that :-P
<gema> asac: the dashboard is almost ready, that's not a blocker
<gema> asac: I will find it for you
<gema> oh, there you are
<asac> yeah i found it i think
<gema> asac: we are getting good at finding docs
<asac> so thats it? anything else?
<gema> that's it
<asac> dont say that
<gema> asac: the view is ready waiting for data: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/memory/memevent/
<gema> the rudimentary view that tvoss_ asked for
<asac> gema: so are we already running each test multiple times in a row with reboot etc. to get good deviation etc.?
<asac> gema: thats empty :)
<gema> asac: we were asked not to do that anymore because the memory allocation is supposed to be reliable
<gema> tvoss_ and slangasek asked for us to run only once
<cjwatson> sbeattie: Any progress on the apparmor hook?
<asac> gema: well, lets run it multiple times to QA that approach :)
<tvoss_> asac, the idea there is that we save time by only checking our deviation on a cadence
<asac> yeah
<asac> i agree we can do it sample based
<gema> asac: I rather not change that again unless slangasek and tvoss_ agree
<asac> not daily
<tvoss_> asac, our proposal was weekly
<asac> but it should be unpredictable QA control. someone taking, running, complaining that we have lied :)
<asac> i am not sure; i think it sould just happen at random intervals
<asac> but at least pretty soon once
<tvoss_> asac, fine with me, too
<asac> gema: so thats good... do you have an autopilot test that starts all apps?
<asac> step by step?
<asac> until we fall over>?
<asac> :)
<gema> asac: yes
<asac> gema: do you have something that starts and stops each app?
<gema> jcollado: do you ahve a link to the mem code?
<asac> e.g. not having all apps started in a row?
<asac> start camera -> kill
<asac> actually start camera -> use randomly -> kill
<asac> notes -> use randomly -> kill
<gema> asac: I don't think we kill, we agreed with tvoss_  not to if I remember correctly, but jcollado will be able to give you more details on the implementation
<asac> gema: but the code could easily be adopted to have one that kills after
<asac> and one run that doesnt?
<ogra_> xnox, so do you want me to work on livecd-rootfs for including the android package ?
<jcollado> gema, asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~javier.collado/ubuntu-test-cases/memory-usage-measurement/
<tvoss_> asac, we don't kill from the test to be able to verify our lifecycle policy from the measurement
<gema> asac: I'd rather see it pass as is, and then think about variations
 * ogra_ is happy to do that
<asac> tvoss_: yes, but i think we might have a low hanging fruit to go to isle of man with a "wow" effect :)
<tvoss_> asac, wow in terms of?
<asac> depending on what is there in autopilot
<ogra_> just create a static dashboard page with all green :P
<xnox> ogra_: i'd love for you to poke that. As i haven't ever touched livecd-rootfs. But do note, that I am away from keyboard from tomorrow -> sunday.
<gema> asac: running tests that do random actions makes it not easy to triage/understand results
<gema> ogra_: you think that'll get the wow factor?
<ogra_> xnox, i think i'll get along, no worries
<asac> gema: well, random == i dont care how we run, you can probably reuse some app test
<ogra_> gema, dunno, do you think blue would eb better ?
<ogra_> :)
<gema> asac: you are talking at too high level for me to understand what you are after
<ogra_> *be
<gema> asac: or do you want us to add some jobs that cap the available memory with a kernel configuration?
<gema> asac: like we discussed
<asac> gema: just explained it to tvoss_
<asac> so i want to land another maguro with mem=!386m option in lab
<asac> and run three jobs on it:
<asac> 1. start shell and run test that uses the shell -> indicates that we can run 386m at all
<asac> 2. start shell and start each app, use and kill -> confirm that all apps can run in memory together with shell
<asac> 3. start all apps and ensure that no app gets OOM killed etc.
<asac> this gives us a nice dashboard that can be used from day one to steer engineering
<gema> asac: I don't think we can do that in the 3 days we have left,  plust all the other mir stuff that is ongoing
<asac> e.g. we see that browser doesnt work well with shell -> bfiller and shell team have to debug and identify how to fix memory issues
<asac> gema: :)
<gema> asac: you can however pick some of the existing autopilot tests and we could run them capping the memory
<gema> asac: that's low hanging fruit
<asac> gema: ok, but we could add a maguro with mem=386m ? and run the same job
<asac> that you do for tvoss
<gema> asac: we could do that, if that job was running at all
<asac> it does
<ogra_> should only be a few lines of code in the provisioning steps to update the boot.img commandline
<gema> jcollado: how close are we to having that running and passing?
<asac> i have 386m phone running :)
<Eliath> hello
<asac> i can use most apps ;.. only browser was getting tough
<asac> its snappy and stuff
<gema> ogra_: any chance you can provide us with those lines?
<asac> so we can give confidence at IoM that we have no "big problem"
<gema> asac: sounds good
<xnox> ogra_: one thing that i agreed with slangasek is to have livefs-rootfs builder include /usr/share/doc/[android|android-src-vendor]/copyright in the ubuntu rootfs, just with "cp" e.g. unowned dpkg files.
<ogra_> gema, let me check, i also have to go back to my TODO list which was stalled for the last week
<gema> ogra_: ack
<Eliath> how can root and install ubuntu on s2 phone pls? i have done the pc part and the phone is on odin modeas we speak.
<ogra_> xnox, uhm, thats tricky
<gema> asac: what has more priority, this or the mir tests?
<gema> tvoss_: ^
<asac> no idea
<ogra_> xnox, i had planned to do the android installation after the rootfs tarball was created so copying stuff inside wont work .... if i do it during build (to have the copyright available) that will need very careful cleanup work
<asac> i personally don't think MIR can be finished in short run :)
<xnox> ogra_: that's ok, I will think about it more, on how to make it easier. Potentially I can shove those files into the .zip and then upon flashing, we can fetch those two inside the ubuntu rootfs. Just like we do with the kernel, for example.
<tvoss_> asac, but we really need the numbers for Mir
<tvoss_> gema, so chris gagnon isworking on Mir right now, correct?
<ogra_> xnox, well, let me do some tests once i have my code, thanks for pointing that out though
<xnox> ogra_: zip, being the ones that "android" package makes.
<ogra_> xnox, ah, indeed, that would be eaiser for me
<xnox> ogra_: that's purely to comply with the 4-clause bsd licenses.
<gema> tvoss_: correct but he obviously needs some guidance
<ogra_> yeah
<gema> tvoss_: i.e. someone to work out problems along with him
<jcollado> gema: I feel like it should be possible to have something soon. I have been able to run the mediaplayer app test cases locally (playing a video file), so I'm updating my code to take advantage of the updates in the smoke testing code.
<gema> jcollado: ack
<xnox> ogra_: how long does the jenkins build take?
<xnox> ogra_: compared to android package. faster/slower/about the same?
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, thats a quesrion for sergiusens , i never actually checked
<gema> jcollado: we will need to add an extra smoke testing job with your test on it and some memory capping at 386M
<ogra_> i think not more than 30min
<gema> jcollado: you need to coordinate with plars or doanac for that
<gema> jcollado: it's all automated
<gema> jcollado: the creation of the jobs, I mean
 * xnox ponders if jenkins cheats with prebuilts though & ccache.
<ogra_> xnox, well, i was guessing
<gema> jcollado: do that after your memory job is reporting results
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you think we probably should add an option to the adbd upstart job to support something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900389/ ? (something like: "ADB_NETWORKING=true restart android-tools-adbd")
<lool> cjwatson: probably best to put it in click itself for the demo
<tvoss_> ogra_, http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/ubuntu-smartphone-edge-canonical-will-32-millionen-dollar-sammeln-a-912540.html
 * ogra_ reads 
<ogra_> tvoss_, \o/
<ogra_> nice one
<tvoss_> ogra_, yup
<stgraber> barry: can you make dropping "model" from the config your priority, instead using a plugin system (similar to reboot) to get the device name?
<stgraber> barry: I'm asking because the last system-image broke on all existing installs as it now requires a "dbus" key in the config which isn't there as the existing devices use a copy of the file created on first boot
<stgraber> barry: the temporary workaround is to rm /userdata/system-data/etc/system-image/client.ini and reboot to get a new one generated, but that's pretty annoying so I'd rather get rid of that code ASAP
<stgraber> barry: subprocess.call(['getprop', 'ro.hardware']) seems to be the standard way of getting the model name
<gema> cjwatson: I am going to cancel today's catch up
<gema> cjwatson: tons of stuff going on that require my attention
<gema> cjwatson: if you and/or slangasek could send email if you have any immediate concern that'd help
<cjwatson> gema: OK, that's fine, I'm sprinting anyway
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<stgraber> barry: I've posted on G+ and on my blog post's comment about the workaround, so hopefully not too many people won't get stuck on today's image.
<ogra_> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-ubuntu-edge-enthusiast
 * ogra_ giggles
<ogra_> stgraber, btw, we switched to 20130722 today (finally) so your recovery img should be the right one in /current by default
<xnox> ogra_: i thought there is another fix since 22 image.
<barry> stgraber: ah, because client.ini will be conffiled but people will have edited it to change the model.
<ogra_> xnox, another fix ?
<xnox> ogra_: last commit Mon Jul 22 13:47:57 2013 +0100 no idea if that's on the 22 image or not.
<ogra_> no, wont be
<ogra_> the jenkins build runs a few hours before that
<ogra_> and the ubuntu side just uses whats recent on jenkins
<xnox> ogra_: will be soon here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/0.20130723-0ubuntu9/+build/4818671
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, we wont see a release soon i fear
<ogra_> requirement now is that the deashboard is all green before we do the next /current release
<ogra_> i suspect that will take a few days
<sergiusens> xnox: jenkins build takes 1h (more or less depending on load)
<xnox> sergiusens: 41min on the builders, and that's with xz compression, could try without xz, to see if that improves buildtime.
 * ogra_ glares at the dashboard 
<ogra_> so manta for yesterday and today had the same failure/success rate .... but yesterday shows 82.3% and today 82.8% ....
 * ogra_ wonders how these percentage values are made up 
<sergiusens> ogra_: gema the meeting we have with gema in 4 hours is to discuss click + image based upgrades
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, do we ?
<sergiusens> xnox: nice, I know that I'm blocked on jenkins by I/O since it's virtual and shared
<sergiusens> ogra_: not you though ;-)
<xnox> sergiusens: ouch.
<sergiusens> ogra_: just mentioning it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i think we wont get around using developer mode for testing in any case
<sergiusens> ogra_: we can avoid it
<ogra_> with special image builds ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: our whole paradigm of the packagename-autopilot thing might need to change
<ogra_> after all the test packages need to be installeed
<sergiusens> ogra_: can't
<ogra_> thats what i mean
<ogra_> so either make the tests (and their deps) click as well, or use dev mode
<sergiusens> ogra_: test packages depend on the actual package, not sure if in the end we should remove all debian packaging from the app source
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm favouring click or just a source pull
<ogra_> well, the default installl wont have apt/deb stuff enabled
<sergiusens> ogra_: images aren't that big, I can't use the device as a builder ;-)
<ogra_> so yeah, i think it should be click
<ogra_> *if* we can easily fulfill all deps in advance indeed
<fps> will there be ubuntu touch devices that will have a complete open source driver stack?
<ogra_> unlikely unless there is a vendor creating a fully open graphics chip
<ogra_> (which doesnt exist to date)
<sergiusens> ogra_: for http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900389/ we will need udev rules for 'sys.usb.config rndis,adb' ... I'll add those
<kalikiana> intel showed it can be done, now we "only" need the equivalent arm based vendor
<ogra_> sergiusens, so do you agree to have something in the upstart job to switch it on ?
<ogra_> i'm not really sure about the IP config that needs
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'd rather have seb128 do it as part of the settings app :-)
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> i wouldnt expose it in any UI at all
<fps> ogra_: i could live with unaccelerated graphics and an ncurses like text interface
<fps> dammit
<ogra_> thats clearly a developer setup
<ogra_> fps, Mir wouldnt :)
<fps> ogra_: who's Mir?
<fps> [sorry for noob question ;D]
<ogra_> the thing driving the display
<ogra_> the replacement for X11 the phones will use
<ogra_> it either needs free drm drivers (which dont exist on phones) or android binary blobs
<fps> ogra_: oh. another x11 alternative.. what happened to wayland or what it was called?
<ogra_> still there but wont be used in ubuntu
<ogra_> (for details feel free to go to #ubuntu-mir)
<fps> ogra_: thanks for the tip
<mefrio> hi all...I just branches lp:music-app and tried to run it with QtCreator but I get the following error: "music-app.qml:23 module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed"
<mefrio> how can I install "org.nemomobile.folderlist"?
<mefrio> oh I solved installing lp:~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/qml-folderlistmodel
<iainfarrell> mefrio I have all sorts of errors running the apps on my desktop, do they depend on each another to operate?
<mefrio> iainfarrell, I am trying it now for the first time with music app. Even if I solved the error above I still get "Cannot assign to non-existent property "filterDirectories" error
<mefrio> let me try with filemanager app
<jeanaustinr> Hi, just a quick question. I'm planning to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4. How large are the packages to be installed to the phone?
<iainfarrell> mefrio that's my experience too, 13.04 64bit
<mefrio> iainfarrell, filemanager app does not run too here (13.04 32bit)
<mefrio> I think we are doing something wrong
<mefrio> iainfarrell, calendar app runs here
<iainfarrell> mefrio me too :) I followed the OMG! and other sites instructions
<iainfarrell> they just said to install
<iainfarrell> mine runs but the content is missing
<mefrio> iainfarrell, can you link me this tutorials?
<iainfarrell> mefrio http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-play-with-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu-12-10
<mefrio> iainfarrell, oh well, I am trying them from source code
<stgraber> ogra_: awesome, thanks!
<mefrio> but it should be the same
<iainfarrell> mefrio yeah, unless they broke them in the most recent commit :)
<mefrio> iainfarrell, yeah but I doubt it happened with 2 of 3 apps
<iainfarrell> mefrio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection/PPA
<iainfarrell> we can reach out to  popey :)
<iainfarrell> Although I'll need to do that when I'm back in front of my Ubuntu machine
<mefrio> iainfarrell, anyway, looking at the errors I get, I think that it should be related to filemanager and its modules. Maybe music app uses them to load music files
<iainfarrell> yeah, quite possibly mefrio
<iainfarrell> we need a VM! :D
<popey> iainfarrell: hmm?
<iainfarrell> hey Mr popey
<iainfarrell> me and mefrio are having trouble installing the touch core apps
<iainfarrell> we get loads of errors
<iainfarrell> is this common?
<popey> on what release?
<iainfarrell> 13.04
<iainfarrell> I'm 64bit, he's 32
<popey> can you pastebin the output?
<iainfarrell> any thoughts?
<iainfarrell> merfrio? ^^
<mefrio> popey, sure, just a moment
<mefrio> popey, "Cannot assign to non-existent property "filterDirectories""
<mefrio> music app
<lool> ralsina_: is there a test app I can search for with the new scope?
 * lool has a hard time triggering search on the grouper
<popey> mefrio: there is a dependancy on the nemo file manager plugin
<popey> which should also be in the ppa
<popey> how did you install the music app?
<mefrio> popey, I branched the code and run it with QtCreator
<lool> barry: oh there's another thing I wanted to bring up
<sergiusens> cjwatson: when you have time, can I see your code (link/branch) for the click desktop hook?
<lool> barry: delta size seemed relatively big
<popey> ah
<lool> barry: checking out today's update for grouper, I was surprized that it was so close in size to yesterday (27 vs. 26 M)
<popey> mefrio: there's a dependancy you need installing first..
<lool> barry: looking inside, I saw almost all of it is system.img; would you know why that is?
<barry> lool: i don't.  i haven't looked at the service side scripts at all unfortunately
<sergiusens> lool: yesterday all the binaries were updated to 4.2.2 , so most likely in todays build
<popey> mefrio:  nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel is in the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<lool> sergiusens: ahhh just coincidence then
<popey> (as is the music app)
<sergiusens> popey: what's the dependency?
<mefrio> popey, thank you :)
<popey> mefrio: you could build that from source too, or just install the file manager (and music app) from the ppa
<mefrio> ok thanks :)
<mefrio> iainfarrell, ^^
<popey> sergiusens: ^^
<lool> barry: Hmm also I see all symlinks to busybox were updated which account for a number of small files in the update, but I suspect that might be a bug in the system side logic that it will bundle a symlink if the contents have changed; will check it out
<lool> barry: not too worrying
<barry> lool: yeah, i do remember stgraber saying something about symlinks ;)  best perhaps to drop him an email
<sergiusens> popey: we probably need to strip out that dependency and either put it in the music app or if it's a plugin, add it as debian package and install on the base system (as in make it part of the sdk)
<sergiusens> popey: to get it click friendly
<mefrio> popey, is there any software center app?
<popey> mefrio: not yet
<nik90|Office> tvoss_: Are there any sample qml codes for automatic location detection? I remember reading that location detection support has been added to the platform by you.
<w-flo> are there plans to support LGPL libraries with (proprietary) click packages? The user needs to be able to replace the .so file bundled with the packages with his own.. maybe we can start our apps with LD_PRELOAD_PATH=/home/app-id/lib/ to allow the user to put his compiled LGPL .so files there?
<ogra_> popey, will theer be ?i thought it was all "in shell" stuff now
<mefrio> popey, ok
<popey> well, i mean "there is no store mechanism yet"
<ogra_> yeah
<mefrio> popey, isn't there any wiki page or any other place where someone is discussing it?
<tvoss_> nik90|Office, will find oyu an example
<nik90|Office> tvoss_: If I can implement, then the weather app can benefit from this as well since they need it in the same way as the clock app :)
<nik90|Office> tvoss_: thnx
<tvoss_> nik90|Office, great :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: when it exists :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (I'm sprinting on something else and stealing time for this when I can)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: what are you interested in about it?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ah great, I saw a comment on adding to package so thought it may be done, no rush
<cjwatson> sergiusens: from your point of view you should just be able to say "hooks": { "app-name": { "apparmor": "apparmor/app-name.json", "desktop": "app-name.desktop" } }
<cjwatson> which I think is the example structure sprinkled around in a few places
<popey> sergiusens: as I am out at OSCON this week, maybe mhall119 can help you with that? the file manager app will also need the same plugin
<sergiusens> cjwatson: that's done, all the new click packages have that :-)
<cjwatson> w-flo: the LGPL doesn't mean that the code has to be writable on disk; the user can build a new click package with their changes to the LGPLed elements (perhaps just locally) and install it
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click should be up to date
<sergiusens> cjwatson: just wanted to see if I am missing anything in the desktop files themselves
<cjwatson> that's sufficient to comply with the licence conditions, and probably the right thing anyway
<sergiusens> jdstrand: the click packages as well ;-)
<jdstrand> ah, sorry, you were talking about the desktop files
<lool> sergiusens, barry: Ok got it: the mtime of the symlinks to busybox was updated triggering the inclusion; so not a bug in the delta generation
 * barry nods
<jdstrand> sergiusens: you updated the click packages to the new format?
<w-flo> cjwatson, it's an app that I want to sell, so it's probably a bad idea to release the source code so the user can re-package it? I'd probably have to switch to a BSD style library then instead of LGPL..
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5904158/
<cjwatson> w-flo: I think one of us misunderstands how click packages work ...
<jdstrand> oh
<w-flo> cjwatson, it's probably me. :-)
<jdstrand> click/DEBIAN/manifest vs click/apparmor/music.json
<cjwatson> w-flo: to construct a click package, you only need the filesystem tree that the click package unpacks to - so they can unpack it, replace the LGPLed elements, repack
<w-flo> ah, alright, I see. thanks!
<sergiusens> jdstrand: feel free to send me anything that needs fixing or updating
<sbeattie> cjwatson: is the manifest file supposed to end up in .click/info/manifest or .click/info/APPNAME.manifest?
<cjwatson> sbeattie: the latter
<jdstrand> cjwatson, sergiusens: perhaps some discussions happened that I missed. lets say I have a source tree. I don't know, let's call it 'evilapp' :)
<sbeattie> ah, okay
<urmysony> Hi Guys
<urmysony> m planning to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4..
 * sbeattie missed when that change.
<urmysony> Is there any risk??
<sbeattie> s/change\./changed/
<cjwatson> sbeattie: it didn't change
<jdstrand> cjwatson: where is the manifest supposed to go, and where does the apparmor json go?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: that's an uninstalled package that I showed
<cjwatson> jdstrand: .click/info/PKGNAME.manifest; and you get the apparmor json from the symlink created during hook execution
<jdstrand> right, I am talking about the source atm
<cjwatson> jdstrand: oh, who cares :)
<cjwatson> app defines that
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, how does the app define that?
<cjwatson> best if the primary manifest is in manifest.json because then you don't have to pass options
<jdstrand> "apparmor": "apparmor/music.json"
<cjwatson> the location of the apparmor json file is defined in the hooks part of the primary manifest
<jdstrand> apparmor/music.json is relative to the toplevel?
<cjwatson> yes
<jdstrand> ok
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ignore the DEBIAN/manifest in the paste above - --raw-extract isn't the way that click packages are actually installed
<cjwatson> so that just reflects that the manifest is shipped in the control part of the .click to make it faster to extract
<sbeattie> cjwatson: okay, then I'm having trouble getting the hook to register a symlink, when installing the calendar click from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/calendar-app-click/11/
<cjwatson> sbeattie: manifest looks ok
<jdstrand> cjwatson: where do I put the manifest so that 'click build' will find it?
<sbeattie> cjwatson: I have a registered (at package postinst) hook that contains Pattern: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/%s and /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/ exists, but I don't get a symlink showing up there.
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> -m PATH
<jdstrand> ./manifest.json
<jdstrand> nm
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yeah.  I would generally advise not using the option - just call it manifest.json
<jdstrand> yep
<cjwatson> sbeattie: can you pastebin the full hook?
<ricmm> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> ricmm: hi
<sbeattie> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904177/
<nik90|Office> tvoss_: were you able to find any examples?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Hello
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Has anyone successfully ported the developer preview of Ubuntu Touch for the HTC Evo 3D?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I'm going to follow the porting guide, but I dunno how that'll turn out since I'm not a developer by any stretch of the imagination.
<sbeattie> cjwatson: stracing the click install sees it open and read the hook, find and read the package manifest, but never search for the apparmor json or attempt to symlink it.
<sbeattie> killing the Exec line doesn't make any difference either.
<stgraber> lool: hmm, interesting, I'll add that to my list of stuff to fix/improve in the differ (I've got bigger problems on that list though)
<mhall119> sergiusens: what do you need for the file manager app?
<cjwatson> sbeattie: in fact could you put the click-apparmor .deb somewhere for me and I'll have a look via that?
<sergiusens> mhall119: the music app depends on something in the filemanager app ... (not sure what, just caught the conversation) ... for click that won't be usable, we need to either move whatever is in the FM-app to the base system or the sdk; or copy it to the music app itself
<cjwatson> Well, you can't depend on one from the other
<cjwatson> You can in principle find the filemanager app with click pkgdir, but I wouldn't recommend it :)
<cjwatson> sbeattie: Oh, you're missing "User: root".  I'm surprised you don't get a traceback ...
<ogra_> Shiggs|i5-2500k, is it not on the devices page ?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> cjwatson: the security hooks may disallow that though, can't be trusted :-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: they both depend on another package for their QML plugin
<cjwatson> sergiusens: oh, true
<mhall119> sergiusens: it's probably something we want to offer in the base system
<karan> hello
<sergiusens> mhall119: ah, so the qml plugin, we need that in the base system
<sergiusens> mhall119: or as part of the sdk itself
<karan> can somebody tell me how i can install ubuntu on micromax a57?
<sergiusens> mhall119: has bzoltan looked into adding it?
<karan> Please help me out!!
<diwic> rsalveti, awe, should we have a meeting about defining the requirements for the new audio stack?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I don't think so, since pre-click it wasn't an issue
<bzoltan> I am here...
<karan> can somebody tell me how i can install ubuntu on micromax a57?
<karan> can somebody tell me how i can install ubuntu on android phone?
<mhall119> !devices | karan
<ubot5> karan: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> karan: if your device is on that list is should also have a link to instructions for installing Ubuntu Touch on it
<karan> Thnx ubot5 and mhall119
<mhall119> if it's not on that list, it probably don't have an image yet
<bzoltan> sergiusens: mhall119:  guys, please brief me :)
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> ogra_, no my device is not officially supported, but it should work since the HTC Sensation 4G (http://www.droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=1107) has a port in progress
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> they're essentially the same phone besides radios
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> wth
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> #Ubuntu-phone is invite only, but when I go into the webchat by means of Shiggitay it sends me here
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> o_O
<mhall119> bzoltan: both the music-app and filemanager-app depend on a QML plugin in a separate package to read file data
<sergiusens> bzoltan: there's a qml plugin that two apps use (music and filemanger), would you consider it for the sdk? It's a filemanager plugin (I guess)
<mhall119> bzoltan: but when those apps start using Click packaging, they won't be able to specify that dependency
<mhall119> which means it either needs to be in the base system that Click packages assume is available, or in the SDK itself
<bzoltan> sergiusens, mhall119:  sure.. what is that plugin? Where does it live?
<mhall119> bzoltan: marina.engelvuori@canonical.com
<mhall119> it currently lives in the Core Apps Daily PPA
<mhall119> bah, wrong paste
<mhall119> qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel
<bzoltan> mhall119: I do not wish to put her into the SDK :)
<sergiusens> we need that in main as well
<sergiusens> lol
<mhall119> lol, she's probably not like that
<bzoltan> let me see
<cjwatson> sbeattie: does "User: root" help?
<bzoltan>  mhall119: well... ya  know... itis not exactly an early call to add something to the SDK :D
<rsalveti> diwic: yup, sending the invite in a few, will try something for tomorrow
<diwic> rsalveti, ok!
<slangasek> gema: I'm fine to skip this week, it's all sprint prep for me right now :)
<gema>  slangasek same here, thanks ÑD
<gema> :D
<karan> hello, i didn't find anything usefull , any body knows the direct ubuntu rom download link , so i can install it via CWM recovery on my phone
<mhall119> bzoltan: what do you mean, it's before release day, that should be plenty of time :)
<mhall119> karan: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<urmysony> Guys is the wifi working on nexus 4??
<karan> let me try , thnx mhall119
<urmysony> as per the status it should work.. but with previous build of 12-07 it didnt work..
<bzoltan> mhall119: hehe :)
<boiko> awe: have you seen a problem that when you start ofono-phonesim on the desktop, networkmanager crashes?
<awe> boiko, no... I never run touch on the desktop.  ;)
<awe> boiko, I assume you're talking about the phabletX version of ofono?
<boiko> awe: nope, the one in saucy, or at least I think it is the one in saucy
<awe> so vanilla ofono/network-manager?
<boiko> awe: yep
<awe> yea, I hadn't heard about that problem
<boiko> awe: ok, I'll try to get more info later today to report a bug
<awe> I assume you'll be on the phone testing hangout, right?
<boiko> yep
<awe> k
<bzoltan> mhall119:  just to verify ... so you want me to copy that QML plugin to the SDK Release PPA and add that package to the ubuntu-sdk dependencies
<sergiusens> bzoltan mhall119 we eventually need it in the archives and in main
<bzoltan> sergiusens: that is something you need to talk to the distro folks
<mhall119> we have it in a bzr branch currently and  building automatically with Jenkins
<bzoltan> mhall119. and does it land to Saucy?
<chewed-on> Does Ubuntu phone comes with Super Tux preinstalled ?
<wastrel> no
<chewed-on> :(
<chewed-on> Minesweep ? :D
<mhall119> not pre-installed, but there's a minesweeper available
<mhall119> bzoltan: no plans currently to land it in Saucy, no, but it should
<sergiusens> mhall119: we are not upstream for that, right?
<bzoltan> mhall119: hmm... then we need to be super careful ... because we will update the ubuntu-sdk in Saucy, but we do not want to add there dependency what will break
<sbeattie> cjwatson: bah, issue is impedence mismatch between my package being called click-apparmor w/dh_click versus the hook name being apparmor.
<sergiusens> mhall119: where's the branch?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I guess no one's attempted my project huh
<ogra_> chsudoku
<ogra_> chewed-on, ^^^
<mhall119> sergiusens: technically no, Nemo Mobile is the upstream
<zAo_> If there any hope for Snapdragon S600 phones?
<mhall119> but I don't know if any of our changes have been incorporated into upstream yet
<zAo_> is*
<urmysony> i have installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<urmysony> :)
<urmysony> loving it
<barry> does someone have some touch hardware handy that they could run a little bit of python on?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904337/  (my device is currently in an unhappy place ;)
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'll package it with the diffs we have and see where we can go from there
<barry> that needs to run on actual h/w but it doesn't matter which model
<chewed-on> I'm looking at this video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA   I think the user experience is slightly flawed.
<mhall119> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/plugin
<mhall119> barry: sure
<barry> mhall119: thanks
<sergiusens> barry: tuna
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> :\ :\
<barry> sergiusens: and what kind of h/w do you have?
<sergiusens> barry: we are using a different android prop
<sergiusens> barry: maguro, but the baseline is tuna so that is correct
<chewed-on> 1) Ubuntu mobile OS seems to encourage drag and drop action for menus. Dragging from left to switch app and then without lifting finger, move to app icon then release finger or dragging top menu down then while still holding finger down, move a scrollbar left and right to go to different screen settings, very error prone and requires too much cognitive load.
<sergiusens> barry: use ro.product.device
<barry> sergiusens: it has to match up with these names: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/
<barry> sergiusens: thanks, let me adapt
<sergiusens> barry: [ro.product.device]: [maguro]
<chewed-on> 2) Swiping from right to left to switch between multitasking essentially provides tunnel vision of the opened apps, and sequential navigation is not very fast.
<sergiusens> barry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-touch-session.conf#L21
<barry> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904352/
<sergiusens> barry: we use that entry everywhere to detect device
<cjwatson> sbeattie: that shouldn't matter as long as the .hook file is apparmor.hook ...
<barry> sergiusens: beauty, thanks
<sergiusens> barry: that returns what you want: maguro ;-)
<sergiusens> without the ;-)
<sbeattie> cjwatson: how do I get dh_click to accept apparmor.hook in?
<ogra_> gema, sisnce we discussed testing times yesterday ... just FYI, the image came out of cdimage at 11 UTC ... http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/ is still missing 4 tests for maguro and mako before it would be releasable ... so your estimation of "it takes munites" kind of doesnt match my observation :) (its rarther 4h currently)
<sbeattie> s/ in//
<barry> sergiusens: thanks! and :)
<ogra_> *minutes
<zAo_> Is there a way to test the desktop convergence? I really like that look into the future :)
<ogra_> zAo_, thats a 14.04 feature, wont be worked on until october
<zAo_> thanks ogra_
<cjwatson> sbeattie: oh, I see what you mean.  give me a minute
<cjwatson> sbeattie: I'll give you a --name option like there is for dh_installinit, so you can call it debian/click-apparmor.apparmor.hook
<cjwatson> and call dh_click --name=apparmor
<cjwatson> sbeattie: Though you could just put the hook in apparmor, which would be more natural ...
<sbeattie> cjwatson: the --name option would work great, thanks. (we'd figured the click hook would probably iterate more quickly than the rest of the apparmor package)
<urmysony> Guys how to get google contacts in touch..
<urmysony> the existing method is not working
<cjwatson> sbeattie: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904393/ ?
<gema> ogra_: what tests are you missing? you should be talking to plars
<ogra_> gema, he is in our standup and just told me there were several that had to be restarted manually
<ogra_> the current set is supposed to take ~1h
<ogra_> (though thats still a lot given there might be a few 100 more tests in the final setup)
<mhall119> woot, new perk! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/plugin
<sergiusens> plars: do your devices in the lab have SIMs?
<mhall119> dang, wrong link again!
<mhall119> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=home
<mhall119> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/contributions/new?perk_amt=1400&perk_id=1204758 for the perk itself
<plars> sergiusens: I think 2 do at the moment, nuclearbob is working on trying to get something going to actually try calling/texting
<codinho> so all edges perks ended already?
<popey> it useno
<popey> bah
<popey> no
<codinho> popey, no?
<popey> 16:11:58 < codinho> so all edges perks ended already?
<popey> no
<codinho> for 630 usd?
<popey> that perk has
<popey> others have not
<popey> hence "no" to "all"
<codinho> ..
<gema> ogra_: sounds good
<jdstrand> jcollado: hi! I just noticed that http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3141/ the security tests came up, but have a Total count of 0. can you run them?
<jdstrand> jcollado: also, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3139/ didn't run the security tests at all
<savagejen> I updated to saucy and don't see any of the neat ubuntu-touch functionality that I see on phones and tablets in videos
<jdstrand> stgraber: hey, so I had some questions about image based upgrades, particularly wrt ufw
<cloakandpigeon> Is anyone else getting slow boot times after switching to the image based upgrader?
<jdstrand> stgraber: how are you handling natural changes to /etc? eg, adding a new user or updating a password?
<ogra_> cloakandpigeon, well, the image based updates use loop mounted ext4 images there is a lot more setup stuff happening during boot with that
<cloakandpigeon> Okay I just wanted to be sure it wasn't a bug, thanks
<ogra_> well, i would consider it a bug :)
<ogra_> but it is still a aprototype without any optimization
<jcollado> jdstrand: Let me have a look
<stgraber> jdstrand: well, we currently don't as our images are single-user and that user is present during our builds so we don't actually allow writes to that file at the moment
<stgraber> jdstrand: otherwise we usually fork the file entirely (copy it to writable, bind-mount over the original) or we use mechanisms allowing for config overlay (like the extrausers nss plugin in this case)
<jdstrand> stgraber: ok, so ufw is available in the images (it will eventually be part of the network indicator) and there are smoke tests to make sure it works. they will fail once image based updates are the default
<jdstrand> stgraber: currently it modifies files in /lib/ufw, /etc/ufw and /etc/default/ufw
<ogra_> jdstrand, so like them to /run or if you want the settings persistent to some place in /data
<ogra_> (or bind mount)
<jdstrand> stgraber: what do you suggest? I'd prefer not to do wild packaging changes because ufw is also used on desktops and servers
<hans_henrik> is flash* supported?
<hans_henrik> (without gnash)
<stgraber> jdstrand: so basically we can't deal with conffile prompts on upgrade, so it's easy for me to have those files copied to writable storage and then access them from there, but if you change the format during upgrades, we'll have a problem
<ogra_> hans_henrik, nope
<stgraber> or we'll need to add a boot-time transition script that includes migration code to re-base the file on the new copy from the package
<hans_henrik> dam
<ogra_> hans_henrik, youtube works though (full html5 support is there by default)
<hans_henrik> don't say that btw; "full html5 support" is bullshit :p
<ogra_> well, it works fine
<ogra_> for youtube at least
<ogra_> and in the light that adobe stopped flash for linux a while ago already i doubt they would take the effort to port it to Mir
<ogra_> (or wayland or anything else)
<jdstrand> stgraber: currently only /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf and /etc/default/ufw are conffiles, the others are all ucf managed
<hans_henrik> if "full html5 support" is indeed the case, i guess the infinite jukebox works great?  their heavy use of html5 Audio API  is only supported on chromium last i checked :p
<jdstrand> well, there are others, but they definitely won't change (the upstart job, rsylog config, logrotate config)
<hans_henrik> any idea if this page works? labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html
 * ogra_ has no idea about any jukeboxes :)
<jdstrand> there is a /etc/ufw/applications.d dir, but ufw doesn't edit them
<hans_henrik> could som1 test if this page gives you a "play button", and starts playing a song when it has loaded? http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html?trid=TRORQWV13762CDDF4C
<stgraber> jdstrand: so I've got some work schedule for next Friday (I'm sprinting this week and off all of next week except for Friday) to implement a nicer way of making files writable
<jcollado> jdstrand: I see the test cases passed here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-security/  It looks like the job was run twice, so probably what is being displayed in the dashboard is still the first run.
<ogra_> hans_henrik, i have no phone near me atm, if it doesnt, please file a bug against the webrowser-app so it can be fixed
<stgraber> jdstrand: that'll likely be a file under /etc that lists all paths that are writable with a choice of tmpfs/persistent and a flag to tell whether to copy the data over on first boot
<stgraber> jdstrand: once we have that, it'll just be a matter of deciding what's best for each of your files/dirs and add them there
<hans_henrik> ogra_, i dont have a ubuntu touch; im just considdering getting 1
<ogra_> hans_henrik, well, if it wouldnt work it would be a bug that would get fixed :)
<ogra_> (as long as it gets reported)
<popey> I'll test it
<jdstrand> stgraber: ok, that sounds great. should we file a bug or add a work item somewhere to remember not to forget about ufw?
<stgraber> jdstrand: so I'm planning to send an e-mail to the touch list and possibly -devel once I have a nice way of dealing with those (currently it requires 3 package changes and a full rebuild, so not ideal)
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> stgraber: thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<AskUbuntu> Data-Security in Ubuntu-Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/323456
<hans_henrik> AskUbuntu, are you a bot?
<popey> hans_henrik: tit is
<popey> hans_henrik: that page doesnt work
<hans_henrik> ok
<popey> hans_henrik: they detect the browser it seems and spit out an error
<popey> hans_henrik: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-23-165214.png
<hans_henrik> nope, not the browser; e=document.creatElement(audio); if(!e)error(); if(!e.play)error();
<hans_henrik> ~~
<hans_henrik> popey, thanks for checking ^^
<jdstrand> jcollado: re mako smoke> hrm, ok
<popey> np
<jcollado> jdstrand: This is the link to next run in case you want to take a look in advance: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-security/40/
<jdstrand> jcollado: will that update the dashboard? (assuming it passes)
<hans_henrik> (but for the record, it checks if the javascript engine has the WebAudio API that it needs; (which IE and FireFox and Opera and Safari DOES NOT), and throws that error if it doesnt :p
<ogra_> hans_henrik, so its time to file a bug :)
<ogra_> and get it fixed for release day
<popey> hans_henrik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1204161
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204161 in webbrowser-app "html5 audio playback doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<popey> hans_henrik: feel free to leave comments there, much appreciated
<ogra_> ah, neato
<hans_henrik> popey, will you still be here in about ~30 minutes?
<popey> my irc nickname will be
<popey> so leave me a message
<joselito1234> Hi, I'm trying to solve something here... After installing Ubuntu mobile.... My nexus 4 rebooted but the screen just went black... I've tried to reinstall it or something but adb just cant find the device.
<ogra_> joselito1234, did you use phablet-flash to install ?
<joselito1234> phablet-flash -b
<joselito1234> the phone enters to bootloader but when i try to access the recovery mode it just goes black... and adb cant find it.
<JamesTait> A couple of questions, if I may: I have ClockworkMod recovery on my Nexus 4, can I just flash, say, the system partition to get Ubuntu Touch and leave CWM in place?  And is there a dual-boot Ubuntu Touch/Android solution so I can switch back and forth easily, Just In Case?
<JamesTait> I'm positive these questions are answered somewhere, but my intarweb-fu is failing me.
<jcollado> jdstrand: Yes, results have been updated now.
<ogra_> joselito1234, apt-cache madison phablet-tools
<ogra_> joselito1234, check that you use the latest version
<sbeattie> cjwatson: sorry for the delay, that patch works for me. I have come across a new issue, though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904626/
<cjwatson> blink :)
<AskUbuntu> install Touch on Nexus 4, via Trisquel in VM on MacAir | http://askubuntu.com/q/323473
<cjwatson> sbeattie: oh, you missed another part of the format change
<sbeattie> ah
<cjwatson> sbeattie: you need "Pattern: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/${id}"
<cjwatson> sbeattie: and if I were you I would actually make that "Pattern: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/${id}.json"
<cjwatson> sbeattie: It's helpful to have an extension so that you can unambiguously avoid editor backup files and other such silliness
<sbeattie> mmm, yes.
<cloakandpigeon> Anyone have any luck getting 3G data to work in Canada (Rogers)?  I have tried adjusting the serviceproviders.xml file about 100 times, but it still wont' connect
<n-iCe> is ubuntu phone ready for any device?
<savagejen> If I have a vanilla ubuntu installation of saucy, how do I make the interface look like the one for the phablet?
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, Install touch
<savagejen> wilee-nilee, where is it?
<savagejen> wilee-nilee, in the ppa?
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, I have not done it for awhile but the channel header has the info in the links
<savagejen> ok
<jdstrand> jcollado: cool, thanks :)
<savagejen> wilee-nilee, I am just not finding it
<savagejen> I did find a ppa called "touch-coreapps"
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Instructions_for_flashing_a_phone_or_tablet_device_with_Ubuntu
<popey> savagejen: wassup?
<savagejen> wilee-nilee, no I'm not looking to flash a phone
<savagejen> I have a touch screen laptop running saucy
<savagejen> and want to give it the tablet interface
<savagejen> with all the fancy touch gestures
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, Does not matter I loaded my nexus 7
<savagejen> ?
<savagejen> I don't need to flash to a phone or tablet
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, you can't just add the touch stuff to saucy as far as I know.
<savagejen> why not?
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, touch is 1/2 android, I'm not sure myself what is what as far as what you want.
<ogra_> savagejen, oncee unity8 fully runs on MIr and Mir is in the archive you will be able to
<ogra_> wilee-nilee, he can just install the shell
<ogra_> it wont be a great experience but it surely works  once all bits are apt-gettable
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, I wondered, I was trying to make it clear that I only know so much, which is mot much, even on a good day. ;)
<ogra_> well, the UI isnt bound to the android bits
<ogra_> we do that on a lower level ... so just having the touch shell is possible
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, I know there is the saucy load
<wilee-nilee> I have used both on my nexus 7
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, Is any of that making sense for you?
<savagejen> sorry on a call
<wilee-nilee> cool
<savagejen> but I want the interface on my laptop
<cjwatson> sbeattie: I'm having a go at writing the desktop hook now, although it will only work at all once click-apparmor is in place
<cjwatson> sbeattie: do you expect you might have that in place today?
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, I'm only slightly familiar with all this so others will be better in helping. ;)
<sbeattie> cjwatson: yeah, that's the intent
<annerajb> Oh ... just noticed the ubuntu edge is not CDMA... Does anyone know if it will support both CDMA and GSM??
<popey> it wont
<annerajb> oh brb going to cry under the desk
<popey> heh
<annerajb> now i have to find a company that works as well as sprint that is GSM :(
<cjwatson> sbeattie: You're possibly going to run into https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/click/revision/164
<sbeattie> cjwatson: ah, possibly, yeah.
<cjwatson> (Breaks "click hook remove")
<marlinc> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/16/Drevil_million_dollars.jpg/200px-Drevil_million_dollars.jpg - 32 million dollarsssss
<annerajb> marlinc: lol
<marlinc> I hope they succeed :)
<annerajb> same marlinc i also hope i have changed my carrier to a gsm one -_-
<marlinc> Haha :p
<marlinc> I hope we will get LTE in the entire country soon
<marlinc> Well soon might not happen :P
<annerajb> marlinc: i dont get if LTE should work on Sprint or if it has to be CDMA and LTE to work on sprint
<marlinc> By the entire country I mean The Netherlands right :)
<marlinc> I don't know about the state in the US
<annerajb> marlinc: IC
<cjwatson> Exec = aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4 qmlscene calendar.qml
<cjwatson> woo
<cjwatson> sbeattie: ^- that's right, isn't it?
<sbeattie> yes
<sbeattie> cjwatson: ^
<barry> seb128: hi.  just wondering what's up with the ui work today.  i am patch piloting this afternoon, and had a critical bug to fix this morning, so i haven't even started to look at it.
<cjwatson> sbeattie: If anything in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/click/revision/166 looks wrong to you (as opposed to merely ghastly), now's a good time to say :)
<sbeattie> cjwatson: nothing looks obviously wrong to me, ugly though the desktop quoting might be.
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's one of those where I want to reeducate the people who designed the format.  With a rubber mallet
<marlinc> Will any of the core touch apps be available on the desktop?
<cjwatson> And it seems to work at least for now
 * cjwatson uploads click 0.2.2
<cjwatson> And I think it may be time for beer
<savagejen> ogra_, where can I find the package for the touch shell?
<savagejen> sorry that call took forever
<seb128> barry, hey, yes, we are on it, let me update the bug
<seb128> barry, I spent an hour with didrocks today to get him started, he said he should have something working tomorrow
<seb128> barry, is the service working on a normal desktop or only on ubuntu touch?
<barry> seb128: only on touch, although if you fiddle with the ini file (to select writable paths) and run it as non-root, you can do everything on a normal desktop except reboot to recovery :)
<barry> seb128: that sounds great, thanks
<seb128> barry, ok, that's good to know, makes testing/iterating easier
<seb128> barry, yw!
<dolm_> Hey guys, I have a question is Ubuntu-touch still running on the android kernel?
<annerajb> dolm_: AFAIK it's not
<dolm_> have they modified the linux kernel?
<dolm_> Or on which kernel do they run
<dolm_> ?
<ogra_> dolm_, it is the android kernel source with a modified config
<ogra_> (and on the nexus devices with a few extra bits added ... i.e. apparmor)
<dolm_> many thanks for the answers!
<plars> rsalveti: I'm seeing the camera app crash if I switch back and forth quickly, maybe a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1203133 but from your bug I got the idea that it didn't crash, just that it did all of the actions?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203133 in touch-preview-images "[camera-app] change camera button should be blocked while the app is switching cameras" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> plars: there's a memory related crash if you're using maguro
<plars> rsalveti: this one is on mako
<rsalveti> plars: have output from logcat?
<rsalveti> plars: interesting, let me try to reproduce
<plars> rsalveti: yes, one moment and I can pastebin it
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, for me it just worked as expected, just took a few minutes to do all the actions :-)
<plars> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905256/
<rsalveti> plars: ouch, got a different crash here
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905260/
<rsalveti> rebooting and will try again
<rsalveti> plars: which image are you using? let me reflash my device
<plars> rsalveti: ah crap, I forgot the --pending again
<plars> rsalveti: I just realized that
<plars> rsalveti: let me reflash and retry
<rsalveti> plars: right, I'm also reflashing mine to see
<rsalveti> E/QualcommCamera(  554): int android::camera_device_open(const hw_module_t*, const char*, hw_device_t**) Mutliple camera open instances are not supported
<rsalveti> but seems I'm getting a regression here, seems it's trying to open the second camera while the first one is still opened
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you see my ping from yesterday morning?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yesterday morning? not so sure
<rsalveti> sergiusens: which ping?
<sergiusens> 10:49 < sergiusens> FAILED (failures=5)
<sergiusens> 10:49 < sergiusens> asac: ^^
<sergiusens> 10:50 < sergiusens> asac: rsalveti main cause of failures in camera-app on manta is "Camera error: "Unable to connect to camera" "
<rsalveti> right, that's manta
<rsalveti> let me also reflash that
<rsalveti> seems the camera hal is really sensible somehow
<rsalveti> sergiusens: plars: the camera app is really broken with mako
<rsalveti> works just fine with maguro, can take pictures, switch camera, record video
<plars> rsalveti: yeah, that's what I'm getting at
<rsalveti> but it seems we need a bit of more love in the hal layer
<ItsHorst> Hi, are there plans that the ubuntu installer offers btrfs on a LUKS-encrypted partition?
<rsalveti> there are so many bugs in the camera-app it's not even fun
<rsalveti> plars: let me open a few and you can confirm them
<plars> rsalveti: ok, sounds good
<xnox> ItsHorst: that's not related to this channel, you might want to look into #ubuntu-installer. And that is available, but is not stable (can fail to boot sometimes)
<ItsHorst> Sorry for the wrong channel and thank you for your answer! I will ask there!! Thanks again!
<rsalveti> plars: bug 1204255
<ubot5> bug 1204255 in touch-preview-images "[camera-app][mako] can't record video, invalid frame rate" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204255
<ImageJPEG> I need some help trying to get Ubuntu Touch on my Droid Bionic, I followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/targa and all i get is a blank screen after rebooting from safestrap
<annerajb> ImageJPEG: if you connect the usb cable and go into adb shell can you connect to the device?
<ImageJPEG> i currently have a usb cable connected for power, can't transfer data
<ImageJPEG> i don't have access to a usb cable to transfer data atm
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need to work with the hal/hybris testing asap
<rsalveti> this could be functional tests for qtubuntu-camera
<rsalveti> plars: bug 1204260
<ubot5> bug 1204260 in camera-app "[camera-app][mako] switching cameras crashes mm-qcamera-daemon" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204260
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<sergiusens> it's my focus of the week
<sergiusens> not going to be firefighting anymore
<rsalveti> yeah, +1
<plars> rsalveti: confirmed the first one, on 1204260 though I'm seeing something different. I don't see the crash, instead it seems to get stuck on one camera for me
<plars> oh, there it is
<plars> second try did it
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, I got both
<rsalveti> guess they are probably related
<rsalveti> seems to be a race or similar
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems the camera-app is crashing from time to time with manta
<rsalveti> trying to reproduce, but it's always working now =\
<rsalveti> got it, finally
<rsalveti> sergiusens: plars: bug 1204269
<ubot5> bug 1204269 in camera-app "[camera-app][manta] app freezes after taking picture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204269
<plars> rsalveti: having trouble reproducing this one
<rsalveti> yeah, work most of the time it seems
<plars> rsalveti: oh, manta... I just saw that finally :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<plars> rsalveti: I don't have a manta at home
<rsalveti> oh, right
<plars> sorry
<rsalveti> then sergiusens can't confirm
<rsalveti> s/can't/can/g
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can or cant?
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> what do you want it to be?
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> :-)
<MacSlow> veebers, ping
<cjwatson> sbeattie: Any luck?  I'm slightly worried that we might end up with this half-landed in tomorrow's image, and it just occurred to me that we might find that the desktop files for the click core apps installed in the image will take priority over the ones created for the packaged ones
<cjwatson> sbeattie: So it would be very nice if they actually worked :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: reproduced on first try
<rsalveti> sergiusens: urgh
<cjwatson> Oh, I forgot to set Path in generated .desktop files.  Better do that now
<Gugan> hello all, this is my first time here.
<Gugan> i have a samsung galaxy s plus gt-i9001 device
<Gugan> is there a possibility to installa ubuntu touch
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch to Android on Nexus S | http://askubuntu.com/q/323595
<mhall119> !devices | Gugan
<mhall119> ubot5: ?
<ubot5> Gugan: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I am kind of tempted to disable the code in livecd-rootfs that installs .click packages for tomorrow's images, to make the landing of desktop file and AppArmor profile generation a bit less rough.  What do you think?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: There are several potential problems I can foresee with leaving that enabled following click 0.2.2, and I think it would be better to try installing Click packages on top of a clean image to see how they behave before turning the preinstallation back on
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (And click 0.2.2 etc. is a prerequisite for making preinstalled Click packages actually usable)
<veebers> MacSlow: pong
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hi! I'm testing click 0.2.2 with click-apparmor, and it is all working great :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: is the desktop hook fully implemented?
<jdstrand> I see this pattern: ${home}/.local/share/click/hooks/desktop/${id}.desktop
<jdstrand> but nothing showed up in ~/.local/share/click/hooks/desktop/
<jdstrand> (the directory doesn't exist
<cjwatson> jdstrand: There are a few fixes needed in 0.2.3, which I just uploaded
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Are you using pkcon to install?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I was just using click install
<cjwatson> (a) pkcon doesn't work right in 0.2.2, hence 0.2.3 (b) if you're using click install then you need to remember --user=jdstrand (or whatever) to register the installed package for your user
<cjwatson> If you don't register it then user-level hooks don't get called
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> that was probably it
<cjwatson> ~/.local/share/click/hooks/desktop/ is an intermediate directory - the actual output lands in ~/.local/share/applications/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: does this json look ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905647/
<cjwatson> jdstrand: As I said to sergiusens above, I think we should temporarily stop preinstalling Click packages in daily images so that we minimise risk to daily quality from bugs in this set of changes we're landing
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, that's fine
<cjwatson> Since nothing actually depends on those preinstallations today as far as I know - we just wanted to make sure we could do it
<jdstrand> I was going to put this on people and have someone install it manually for the walkthrough
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Yes, that JSON looks fine to me
<asac> sergiusens: yeah. manta is second prio though
<jdstrand> cjwatson: this is actually starting to get rather exciting :)
<asac> we want mako/maguro to be top
<jdstrand> things are coming together :)
<cjwatson> It's coming together
<jdstrand> yeah, --user=... did the trick :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, hah, you made the desktop hook prepend aa-exec. you're sneaky :) I was wondering why you made the wiki page edit earlier today :)
 * jdstrand hugs cjwatson and sbeattie 
<cjwatson> Yep, pretty much had to
<cjwatson> I've disabled the preinstallation of Click packages for now as mentioned above, and sent mail with a progress report
<cjwatson> jdstrand: So does it actually let you launch the app?
<cjwatson> I guess I maybe need to munge the Icon field
<cjwatson> And I suspect X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain won't cause it to fetch translations from the right directory, but I'd need help to fix that
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it will need an adjustment for sure
<jdstrand> cjwatson: '--' should be before qmlscene. eg Exec=aa-exec -p <profile> -- /usr/bin/qmlscene ...
<cjwatson> jdstrand: If you have this up and running, you have about half an hour of my attention before I want to crash, so now's a good time to squeeze more stuff in for the demo :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: OK
<jdstrand> I'm testing if that's all that's needed
<cjwatson> I don't think we need the full path to qmlscene in general; aa-exec uses a primitive that winds up being execvp
<cjwatson> jdstrand: (done for 0.2.4)
<jdstrand> \o/
<cjwatson> It's launchable?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: with manually adding '--' and adjusting my .desktop file, it worked on the desktop
<cjwatson> Awesomesauce
<jdstrand> (I had an error in my desktop file)
<jdstrand> yes, let me try on group
<jdstrand> grouper
<cjwatson> Uploaded 0.2.4
<cjwatson> What were you trying on?
<cjwatson> Oh, the desktop
<cjwatson> Too many meanings of desktop
<jdstrand> saucy desktop. unity 7
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's definitely a good start but I'd like confirmation of behaviour with the touch shell for sure
<jdstrand> I have the new qtubuntu on grouper
<jdstrand> so just gonna try there real quick
<marlinc> This is the wrong channel but anyone who knows something about Unity integration on the desktop? :p No one is talking in #ubuntu-unity and #ubuntu-app-devel ...
<k1l> any chance on getting the demoed ubuntu4android app for the nexus4?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: well, I unfortunately have to go, and I need to rebuild the click-apparmor package on armhf. I'll let you know how things go when I get up
<jdstrand> cjwatson: the only question is if the dash will pick it up. I know that the hooks will put everything where the would on desktop, and I know aa-exec with the profile works
<cjwatson> jdstrand: OK, thanks for the feedback.  I'll be around again in nine hours or so
<liam__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130716/         is this for phone also?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: for tomorrow when you look. I'm fine with disabling
<cjwatson> sergiusens: great, thanks (working on that whole bed thing ...)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: When is the test-run demo to Rick?
<sergiusens> we can sync back tomorrow
<gnufs> indiegogo down
<gnufs> false alarm. it got back online.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-24
<xangua> give me the graphic of ubuntu egde fund raise! ...please :P
<wilee-nilee> xangua, Here is the crowd source link, that what you wanted. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<mhall119> xangua: what graphic?
<xangua> mhall119: the ascended graphic that shows the money/hours passed
<mhall119> xangua: it's an <iframe> that you can embed on other websites
<mhall119> xangua: http://www.indiegogo.com/project/share/461046 has the embed code
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I think he is attending "App Store/click catch-up" at 14:00 UTC
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, click get pretty grumpy on upgrades if you have click packages installed but ~/.local/share/applications is missing. I think I accidentally removed that directory and click would not upgrade to 0.2.4 without it (tracebacks on file not found)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I recreated the dir and it was fine
<jmfurlott> Is it possible to install the preview version on a Nexus 4 with custom recovery and everything like normal custom roms are handled?
<sergiusens> jmfurlott: yes
<jmfurlott> sergiusens: does canonical handle the zip files?
<sergiusens> jmfurlott: they are in cdimage
<sergiusens> jmfurlott: it's in /topic
<jmfurlott> sergiusens: thank you
<sergiusens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<sergiusens> jmfurlott: just copy the two zips and deploy from recovery as usual
<zandubalm21> how can one run these images under qemu?
<Salienia> anyone here have a moment or two to spare for a semi-noob?
<Larry> hi guys
<Larry> anyone home?
<Guest2879> need somehelp with my i9300
<Guest2879> identify?
<Larry_> hi
<Salienia> anyone here have a moment to spare? need some help with my tablet/ubuntu connection =\
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> I've just got my hands on a viewsonic vpad10
<kieppie> I've got Ubuntu 13.04 64 loaded OK (Unity), but would like to add the touch stuff
<Mahesh_> Hello
<Alejadnroo80> Hi anyone knows how to install Ubuntu for android on the nexus 4, recently shown in a video demo by Leann Ogasawara, it is shown around the 1:50 sec mark, This is the link to the video I spoke before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ
<Alejadnroo80> Leann said this is available for current hardware with the: Ubuntu for Android APP, I´ve been trying to find that APP but no results
<tino> who *
<cjwatson> jdstrand: thanks, fixed in 0.2.5
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ah, you're up :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I have two more things for you
<jdstrand> so, as it is, the .desktop file is fine for unity7, but unity8 does not like it
<jdstrand> let me paste you the issue
<jdstrand> I figured out how to make it work
<jdstrand> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906640/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: basically, unity8 really wants '[Desktop Entry]' on the first line
<jdstrand> cjwatson: and unity8 doesn't like the extra spaces around the '='
<jdstrand> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/evilapp/ has a click package to test it, and the desktop file that works on unity8
<cjwatson> jdstrand: OK - can you make sure a bug's filed for it failing to honour the .desktop file spec properly?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: also, I uploaded sbeattie's click-apparmor a while ago, but it needs deNEWing
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was just looking at it
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> sbeattie: FYI you could do with running pyflakes over all your Python code
<cjwatson> sbeattie: and aa-clickprototype seems to be an unused file
<jdstrand> we want that in universe for now-- we are going to want to clean it up a bit
<jdstrand> cjwatson: re bug, yes
<jdstrand> Saviq: where should I file the bug for unity8 not properly following the desktop file spec? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906640/
<jdstrand> Saviq: is that still qtubuntu?
<jdstrand> I tell you, the combination of the extra spaces and the comment on the first line took me quite a while to figure out
<cjwatson> jdstrand: the modified dh_click invocation in debian/rules should be done in override_dh_click (since you're using --with ...,click) rather than tacked onto the end of override_dh_auto_install
<jdstrand> sbeattie: ^
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I can fix override_dh_auto_install, but I'll let sbeattie handle the other stuff you mentioned
<cjwatson> jdstrand: click-apparmor NEWed; click 0.2.6 uploaded to fix the .desktop handling
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks! I'll upload 0.0.4 for override_dh_auto_install later then
 * jdstrand -> bed
<dholbach> good morning
<tino> good morning
<cjwatson> sbeattie: ... also there's a typo in your e-mail address in Maintainer :)
<Saviq> jdstrand, yes, qtubuntu
<Sood104> Can I get this for my S2?
<ogra_> stgraber, it just struck me, we will need a toolset that porters can work with to create system images, dont we ? (or did you plan to hook something into the android build process ?)
<xnox> ogra_: hm?! i thought we will keep $ bruch working and produce everything. It's good android dev environment. unless that's not the case with loop-mounted images.
<xnox> *brunch*
<stgraber> ogra_: so I currently have a pack-device tool which takes system.img, boot.img and recovery.img and produces a .tar.xz, I expect this one to just work for ports too
<stgraber> then all they need is to generate an index.json that points to our rootfs and to their .tar.xz, but yeah, getting easier tools and instructions on how to use another update server are one my todo
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Kitchen Debate Day! :-D
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<gatox> hi, do you know guys if ./run_on_device is working??
<Guest39049> helloo
<Guest39049> is any one there to help me
<Guest39049> i wanna install ubuntu on my mobile
<ogra_> xnox, its about the post processing to make a proper system tar.xz from the files
<ogra_> stgraber, awesome, thanks for the info !
<xnox> ogra_: yeap, gotcha for the other-the-air updates =)
<ogra_> well, even for basic installs
<ogra_> ports will have to use the loop mounted images
<ogra_> which means the installation files need to match ours ...
<asac> ogra_: still no green :(
<ogra_> todays image isnt there yet
<ogra_> the build only starts in 15min
<ogra_> asac, just wait 5h (1 for the build, 4 for the tests) :)
<asac> ogra_: we have big bugs pending
<asac> sdk is buggy and hence tests fail
<asac> err toolkit lacks feature for orientation
<Noskcaj> the qt emulator seems to always break
<ogra_> asac, yes
<boris_G> hi all - was just told in #ubuntu that i should try here for enquires concerning the Qt ubuntu phone SDK =)
<Noskcaj> boris_G, yep
<boris_G> wicked =D
<boris_G> i have linux mint 15 running, and did an apt-get last night, which results in the qT Creator not actually loading
<ogra_> asac, not much i can do about it ... i cant run the build earlier else we dont get the packages from daily-release ... and i cant speed up utah either ...
<AskUbuntu> Example tab in ubuntu sdk opens blank windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/323789
<boris_G> i suspect a missing library, but, i thought id ask if this is a problem with other systems as well
<ogra_> asac, i know QA tries to fix the longish running tests though ...
<boris_G> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk -f --fix-missing <-just used this command, said it was up to date... i could be doing it wrong however... i bow to more experienced minds
<didrocks> ogra_: all packages are in distro for few hours, last time I pinged you for an earlier run (1h30 before), it seems you didn't want to trigger that earlier
<boris_G> also, just for the curious young lad in me, is it true the actual hardware of the phone will be open source?
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, did you see the ubuntu-core build failure ? seems deboostrap trips over python2.7-minimal
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> didrocks, huh ?
<didrocks> like on Monday
<ogra_> didrocks, you asked me to put it 1.5h  *later* (which i did)
<didrocks> ogra_: right, and on Monday, as we had an emergency iso build to do, I warned you as soon as possible that the package were published in the release pocket
<ogra_> see my mail to ubuntu-hone
<didrocks> but you didn't trigger a build manually
<ogra_> *phone
<timp> boris_G: "qtcreator not loading" can be cleared up a bit. Does it crash/hang/missing .so files?
<ogra_> we even talked about that mail
<timp> boris_G: $ ldd `which qtcreator`
<davmor2> yesterdays image is killing my phone, rild, ofono, and unity8 are using upto 100% of the cpu and 70-80% of the memory,   phone went from 100% to 23% with nothing running
<boris_G> timp: it actually loads, goes through the motions, and then disappears from the taskbar
<boris_G> ok gimme a sec
<boris_G> i do have a standard version of Qt Creator installe,d for my QGroundControl work
<didrocks> ogra_: asac: not sure what fixes you are urgently expecting but there is no new sdk for 2 days
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<boris_G> and im getting "file not found" for the ldd command
<timp> boris_G: wow, I thought it would be included in the core of any linux distribution
 * timp never tried mint though
<boris_G> hmmm, odd one
<boris_G> considering i have it!
<timp> boris_G: maybe your PATH got messed up
<boris_G> standard version, i d/led it the other day to try to compile QGroundControl for some UAV work im doing
<boris_G> perhaps
<boris_G> how to check?
<timp> boris_G: $ echo $PATH
<timp> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<timp> my ldd is in /usr/bin
<boris_G> ok, gimme a sec - ldd is saying it cant find qtcreator
<boris_G> not it cant find ldd
<boris_G> but lemme drop that in the term
<boris_G> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<boris_G> is the response
<timp> boris_G: executing 'ldd' on term doesn't work?
<timp> path looks fine
<boris_G> yes, it does
<boris_G> ldd works, i used it for something the other day
<boris_G> actually, come to think of it, it was the bbloody OpenGLWidget thing in Qt
<asac> didrocks: toolkit orientation
<boris_G> that was killing my compile of QGroundControl
<didrocks> asac: apparently, nothing merged in trunk for that (so I doubt the tests result in the dashboard will change)
<davmor2> yesterdays image is killing my phone, rild, ofono, and unity8 are using upto 100% of the cpu and 70-80% of the memory,   phone went from 100% to 23% with nothing running  I should of added in 2 hours to this sorry
<davmor2> ogra_: did you have any issues with yesterdays image at all battery wise?
<ogra_> nope, but i think awe did
<ogra_> wait until he gets up
<davmor2> ogra_: rild is the 3g connections right?
<ogra_> and phone etc
<davmor2> ah okay
<ogra_> its our connection to the modem
<ogra_> (big binary blackbox)
<boris_G> timp - my Qt has been screwy from the start =(
<timp> boris_G: maybe the easiest is to install ubuntu
<boris_G> erk
<boris_G> ok
<timp> boris_G: I guess almost all people here run it, so it is easier to support
<boris_G> that means i have to do stuff like try to get my screwy macbook working again
<boris_G> yeah, i guess
<boris_G> i didnt know about this project when i installed Mint
<boris_G> u are correct
<timp> I don't know how much mint differs from ubuntu these days
<boris_G> can u giver me a suggestion of image to download?
<boris_G> im running the KDE version of Mint now, i like it
<timp> boris_G: pick one from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<boris_G> downloading now
<boris_G> ta
<timp> boris_G: sorry, don't know. I guess installing a standard image and apt-get install kubuntu-full if you want kde, but I'm not running kde myself
<boris_G> yeah, thats cool
<timp> boris_G: unity works great for me
<boris_G> unity is on the phones too?
<timp> boris_G: yes, phones have unity also, but at the moment it is not the same version as on desktop
<timp> it will be the same version in the future
<boris_G> cool =)
<boris_G> makes sense
<boris_G> now, about the hardware
<boris_G> will it be open?
<boris_G> i want to graft things on
<timp> I don't know
<boris_G> a la Gizmo4You style stuff
<boris_G> mmm
<boris_G> is there any way i can find out?
<gotwig> hey
<boris_G> failing that, does it have USB host?
<boris_G> although id prefer to have my 3D depth camera in the body, not a dongle
<boris_G> yes, im the kind of moron who solders a PrimeSense camera to his phone, writes software for it, and runs it on his own GSM network...
<boris_G> =P
<cjwatson> ogra_: infinity's looking at that
<gotwig> whats up with the campaign??
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, we talked in -release
<gotwig> there are new options I dont understand
<ogra_> ask away, probably we can help :)
<gotwig> ogra_: ??
<gotwig> there are new Perks, but no one donated for them yet
<ogra_> what options do you not understand
<gotwig> why do they have different prices
<gotwig> 1250 for 625$ 675$  and 725$
<gotwig> each
<gotwig> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/4032784?c=pledges
<aaamir> any idea on how can i test ubuntu touch on my LG LU6200?
<ogra_> oh, i see them
<gotwig> why there is no update to this
<gotwig> no new blog message, nothing
<gotwig> people get confused
<ogra_> gotwig, infos will come soon i was told
<ogra_> they are in the middle of setting it up and will send something out after that
<gotwig> I already bought my one ;P
 * ogra_ too
<gotwig> AskUbuntu: :3
 * boris_G is to get there... must buy 3D scanner first in order to make money to buy fancy phones and fancy SDRs...
<boris_G> ^.~
<boris_G> but im really hoping we make it over the line
<boris_G> whats the general mood about that? optimisitc?
<gotwig> they should reduce the price
<gotwig> to 700$
<gotwig> boris_G: you always gottabe an "optimist"... but I think we cant do it
<gotwig> we get around 200$ each minute, they are supposed to be 750$ each minute
<boris_G> well, that i like the sound of
<gotwig> *there
<boris_G> makes my intent to invest a sounder thing, if u know what i mean
<gotwig> what?
<boris_G> well, i could put up the cash, and we lose out by $100,000
<boris_G> i dont get fancy phone
<boris_G> disappointment
<ogra_> cyphermox, i added a fix to lxc-android-config that will create an fstab entry for /factory (if the matching labeled partition is found), sadly  todays image build is already running so it will only make tomorrows image
 * ogra_ agrees with gotwig ... we should have gone for 80000 devices and $600 though
<ogra_> oh, that would actually have been  400 at 32mio
<ogra_> (but i guess it depends on the offer the OEM that builds the device HW gives us ... )
<lool> stgraber: are you publishing system-image.u.c by hand?  if yes, mind publishing today's?  :-)
<ogra_> lool, i think i saw a cron job
<stgraber> lool: it's cronned but takes around 30min to actually do the import and diffs (until we get pxz in precise-cat)
<stgraber> lool: I'd expect today's to be published by now, it usually is at 11:19 UTC
<ogra_> yeah, the cdimage image comes out around 11
<UnacceptableUse> Would it be a good idea to flash Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy S3?
<ogra_> UnacceptableUse, check with the porter for this device
<ogra_> !devices| UnacceptableUse
<ubot5> UnacceptableUse: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<UnacceptableUse> Yeah, I'm on the wiki and it says everything is working relatively well, but then i see it says Known issues: Calls/SMS, so does that mean I can't call or text at all or does it just mean that they are a little funky?
<ogra_> UnacceptableUse, there is usually an xda forums thread linked on the wiki
<ogra_> try to find out there ... most porters are rather forum junkies :)
<UnacceptableUse> ok I see the link thanks
<UnacceptableUse> Looks like you can't make any calls at all, that sucks
<ogra_> UnacceptableUse, well, people need to file bugs with detailed debugging info so if its not hw specific we can surely help to make it work in the phone stack
<ogra_> the prob here is that on the android side through which we route all our stuff to access the HW there is a binary daemon ... and that can even differ per vendor so there might be adjustments needed
<ogra_> (specifically for accessing the modem)
<seb128> so, design for the sound settings has a "keyboard sound", e.g having a sound played when clicking on an UI element
<seb128> is that on the roadmap for the shell or toolkit or mir or ...?
<seb128> not sure at what level that should be implemented and where the settings should be stored
<seb128> does anyone has an idea on the topic?
<seb128> Saviq, ? ;-)
<seb128> Kaleo, ^
<ogra_> seb128, well, keyboard sound sounds keyboard specific ...
<ogra_> (in android you have different settings for UI (buttons) and kbd
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> (kbd would be tmoenicke iirc)
<seb128> good point
<Saviq> seb128, IMO it should be canberra...
<seb128> there is also a "lock sound" (e.g making a sound when locking/unlocking) ... but I guess that's a greeter thing
<Saviq> seb128, it's what it is
<Saviq> seb128, but I don't know of what the plan is
<seb128> ok
<tmoenicke> seb128: keyboard has sound
<seb128> tmoenicke, can it be turned on/off and how?
<tmoenicke> seb128: it should be like this, in file: /etc/xdg/maliit.org/server.conf
<tmoenicke> pluginsettings\libmaliit-keyboard-plugin.so\feedback_enabled         = true
<tmoenicke> seb128: but i have not tested it yet
<seb128> tmoenicke, ok, I guess you can user overwrite this one (users typically don't have write access to etc)
<tmoenicke> seb128: yes, user can have own settings
<seb128> great, thanks for the hint
<davmor2> ogra_: can you open the rssreader?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1204487
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204487 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "On 20130724 image the app isn't opening due to a missing dir" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> stgraber, ping
<ogra_> davmor2, havent flashed yet
<ogra_> davmor2, rsyncing now, i'll check once i have flashed
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<jdstrand> cjwatson: 0.2.6 tested and works like a charm :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Brilliant
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Of course Ted wants to replace it :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, I saw that, but I think it was smart to short-circuit application lifecycle at this point
<asac> jdstrand: are you in london?
<jdstrand> asac: no
<asac> wow
<asac> :(
<asac> 5:49
<jdstrand> it's only 7:49 local
<asac> thanks
<asac> jdstrand: so you are not home?
<jdstrand> I'm home. I'm in Texas
<asac> oh you moved :)
<asac> gotcha
<jdstrand> well, I used to be New York
<asac> oh you never were westcoast? :)
<jdstrand> but that was a while ago. most of my team is Pacific timezones. maybe that is what you're thinking of?
<asac> probably mixup
<asac> nevermind
<stgraber> john-mcaleely: pong
<asac> guess now i will remember :)
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so, for my testing, I have used 'sudo click hook remove apparmor', 'click hook remove desktop', and the like
<cjwatson> you can do that although you can also just reinstall the package providing the hook
<jdstrand> cjwatson: those would remove (and 'install') everything. is there a way to hook remove/install something for a specific app?
<cjwatson> just reinstalling the app will do that
<jdstrand> well, it seemed when I reinstalled, the desktop file wouldn't get updated
<cjwatson> (iirc)
<cjwatson> it will get updated as long as the desktop file in the app is newer, I think
<cjwatson> I'm not going to worry too much about it for now since Ted'll be replacing that code anyway :)
<cjwatson> in general it's up to the hook
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> cjwatson: are you still working out uninstall?
<cjwatson> Yeah, it wasn't demo-critical so I deferred it
<cjwatson> I expect it to be easy enough
<jdstrand> oh sure, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something
<cjwatson> As far as this stuff is concerned it's basically remove per-user symlink and rerun hook
<cjwatson> But to make it work properly I need to do GC of unused unpack dirs as well which'll take a bit longer
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> fyi, it did not update the desktop file when a new one was provided (not that we care)
<jdstrand> dholbach: fyi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click. you can point bzoltan at that and especially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Putting_it_all_together
<jdstrand> I guess I can point bzoltan there too :)
<dholbach> :)
<jdstrand> bzoltan: hi! :) ^
<bzoltan> I am just pointed
<dholbach> I'll have a look over it myself
<jdstrand> bzoltan, dholbach: let me know if something doesn't make sense
<dholbach> will do
<jdstrand> dholbach, bzoltan: I should mention that you'll want click >= 0.2.6 and you'll need to install click-apparmor
<jdstrand> (on wherever the click package is going to be installed)
<jdstrand> I haven't gotten the dependencies uploaded yet
<dholbach> I think cjwatson was going to seed click-apparmor for touch soon
<cjwatson> Oh, yes, thanks for the reminder
<jdstrand> that would work fine
<cjwatson> Lunch intervened
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch for Asus Eee Pad Slider | http://askubuntu.com/q/323864
<lool> stgraber: Hmm the timestamp issue actually makes all built android bits be included in deltas every day
<lool> stgraber: there are less cases of this in the ubuntu delta though; it's mostly logs and generated files
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Which dependencies do you not have uploaded yet?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: only click-apparmor should be seeded on the touch image
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it Depends on apparmor-easyprof, and that will pull in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> I may fiddle with that dependency chain, but not today
<cjwatson> Right
<ogra_> asac, grouper looks pretty good (only 12 tests failing, but there are another 4 to come though)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: done
<ogra_> manta doesnt though
<ogra_> AskUbuntu, and maguro and mako are still hours away from being done it seems
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> asac, ^^
<jdstrand> ah, qtubuntu also doesn't honor Path= either
 * jdstrand will file that bug too
<cjwatson> Whoops
<jdstrand> it was neat seeing this work in unity7:
<jdstrand> aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.evilapp_evilapp_0.1 -- /usr/bin/qmlscene -I backend/modules app/evilapp.qml
<jdstrand> I can update my desktop file to make it work
<jdstrand> no worries
<jdstrand> (I hard code the absolute path)
<cjwatson> Yeah.  I don't think that would be workable in the hook though
<jdstrand> no. I'm thinking it's a bug since it works fine in unity7
<esigolo> i'm getting error on phablet flash
<esigolo> rsync: failed to connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.174): Connection timed out (110)
<cjwatson> Saviq: ^- Path= handling in qtubuntu will be pretty critical to making Click packages work.  I believe that Ted's new upstart-based hook relies on Path too (it seems fairly intrinsic)
<esigolo> i have the most recent images on my machine
<Saviq> cjwatson, jdstrand can you please file bugs against qtubuntu and unity-mir?
<cjwatson> jdstrand was going to do so
<cjwatson> I won't since I haven't seen it :)
<jdstrand> Saviq: absolutely. will do it in a bit. unity-mir is for not honoring Path=?
<jdstrand> oh, I think you meant against both. yes, I'll do that
<Saviq> jdstrand, both of them, really, we'll reassign as needed
 * jdstrand nods
 * jdstrand didn't see all the backscroll
<cyphermox> ogra_: re: /factory, awesome, thanks!
<cyphermox> I don't think the upstart jobs for bluetooth have landed yet anyway, just waiting for review and then I'll upload
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^ ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, if you need it before tomorrow, update to the latest lxc-android-config package, rm fstab and reboot
<cyphermox> ogra_: that adds the partition in ubuntu right, not in android?
<Tony_> Hello everyone!
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, android has it anyway
<rsalveti> cyphermox: not yet, will get this today
<Tony_> Can someone help me with coding?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ok
<ogra_> cyphermox, dont we ship the upstart jobs in some bluetooth related package ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: what package?
 * ogra_ wonders what rsalveti will "get to"
<cyphermox> ogra_: I don't want to put touch-specific stuff in the bluez package
<ogra_> cyphermox, dunno, dont we still have brcm-patchram-plus ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: yes we do
<rsalveti> ogra_: the mr for that :-)
<ogra_> cyphermox, right, just add them there and remove the old cruft
<cyphermox> I put the stuff there, just renamed it to bluetooth-touch since it's not necessarily running brcm-patchram-plus
<ogra_> ah
<cyphermox> it's easy enough to add new configs for other devices there too
 * ogra_ thought you guys wanted to add the upstart jobs elsewhere ... that seemed odd
<cyphermox> there's basically one bluetooth-touch job that calls a bluetooth-touch-<device codename>
<ogra_> right, i have seen the code
<ogra_> just wasnt sure which package you wanted to land that in
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> it replaces brcm-patchram-plus
<ogra_> (i misread the comment about the upstart jobs)
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> thougth ricardo was referring to them
 * ogra_ curses 
<ogra_> my maguro doesnt adb push at all anymore
<asac> gema: maguro needs rekick i guess
<asac> ost stuff didnt run from autopilot
<asac> plars: ^
<asac> ogra_: why dont you poke :)
<ogra_> asac, poke ?
<asac> ogra_: to get the results out
<ogra_> my broken adb ?
<asac> ogra_: dashboard not having all results for maguro
<ogra_> yes, i told you so above
<asac> ogra_: me? better go to jcollado and friends to get it kicked off :)
 * ogra_ is just trying to get his two weeks out of date TODO back on track, like most of us after the last weeks)
<asac> ogra_: if results dont show up its usually just a retry
<asac> jcollado, doanac and others can do that
<ogra_> k
<asac> ogra_: yeah. just saying that you can avoid me as proxy :)
<esigolo> just flashed last image
<ogra_> definitely wont be green today
<esigolo> shoul i do sudo apt-get update & upgrade?
 * ogra_ sighs ... whats up with adb here ... damned
<sergiusens> ogra_: did you enable your usb net stuff?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, its a fresh manual flash
<ogra_> the device zip worked fine
<ogra_> the big one doesnt
<ogra_> oh !
<sergiusens> oh?
<ogra_> i wasnt aware we can have two adb shell connections open
<ogra_> why dont we use that for producing a rpogress bar :)
<ogra_> *progress
 * ogra_ sees /sdcard/autodeploy.zip growing
<sergiusens> '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory means I need to reboot, right?
<sergiusens> ogra_: patience is a virtue they say :-P
<ogra_> sergiusens, i waited several times for like 20min ... it is usually done in less than 15
<cyphermox> ogra_: my grouper says no permissions...
<sergiusens> ogra_: grouper?
<ogra_> (and there was no autodeploy.zip shen i stopped
<ogra_> maguro
<ogra_> *when
<ogra_> i also had a few attempts where the push command just quietly returned
<jdstrand> arg, Dash doesn't pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907666/
<jdstrand> this is slowly killing me :)
<jcollado> ogra_: What results are you missing for maguro?
<ogra_> jcollado, afaik there are 133 tests per device ... maguro is at 36 now
<ogra_> and was stuck with 11 for quite a while
<ogra_> (according to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/)
<jcollado> ogra_: From what I see cjohnston already restarted the apps job and the tests are running.
<ogra_> yeah, as i said, it was at 11 for a while before ... seems it moved now
<nik90> if you are guys are intersted in seeing the ubuntu edge progress check out http://ubuntu-edge.info/
<nik90> I just found in the ubuntu subreddit
<nik90> :)
<ogra_> nik90, oh, was it fixed ??
<ogra_> no, still broken here
<nik90> ogra_: what do you mean broken?
<ogra_> ah, no, just took a moment to load
<ogra_> nik90, it was unreachable for tehe last hour
<nik90> ah ok
 * ogra_ likes how the curve got steep again
<nik90> not sure how frequently it is updated
<ogra_> often enough to show the impact the new $625 pledges :)
<nik90> :)
<ogra_> davmor2, rss reader is white for me
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap someone else beat you to the confirm :)
<ogra_> yeah, just clicking "me too"
<davmor2> ogra_: on a plus side it seems to of fixed the issue with the battery
<ogra_> well, did you reboot since you had it ?
 * ogra_ always tends to blame ueventd if anything goes 100% and stuck
<plars> asac: was on a call, when I looked before they were all running, looks like some still are and a few have shown up since. I'll check the status of them though
<davmor2> ogra_: well I put todays image on it :)
<ogra_> oh, i thought you saw it with todays
<davmor2> ogra_: the issue was with yesterdays
<ogra_> ah
<asac> plars: please keep bfiller posted
<ogra_> who cares about yesterday ... thats so pastish
<asac> plars: he is waiting for maguro results
<plars> asac: it's on the last test I believe
<davmor2> ogra_: I'd of cared if it was on todays too
<ogra_> yeah, it is at 110
<firefox> Hi Guys, need ubuntu touch for Galaxy Tab P5100 (WIFI + 3G)
<ogra_> firefox, check if someone has ported it on the device wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | firefox
<ubot5> firefox: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> firefox, if not, you would have to do a port yourself (see channel topic for a link to the porting guide)
<firefox> unfortunately it is not in there
<ogra_> plars, whats the reason the dashboard doesnt show the same final numbers for all devices ?
<ogra_> does it count retsrted tests twice ?
<ogra_> *restarted
<ogra_> the 20130722 image seems to have 133 tests for all device, i would have expected the same for the next images
<ogra_> but seems thats not the case
<plars> ogra_: some of those tests were still in progress, and it scrapes those results, used to be every 30 min or an hour I think, but they are working toward it happening every 15 min
<ogra_> plars, well, that doesnt explain why there are 148 tests for manta today
<ogra_> or why there were only 129 for maguro yesterday
<ogra_> the total isnt consistent, while i think it shooudl be
<plars> ogra_: no idea on manta, that makes no sense to me. I saw it, but haven't had a chance to look at why
<plars> ogra_: I think the 129 is probably because the sdk and security tests didn't run
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cant you have a wrapper job that re-triggers them automatically until you get a result ?
<ogra_> seems a bit suboptimal that someone has to watch the dashboard all the time
<ogra_> (which seems ot be my new job now)
<plars> ogra_: the 148 result seems to be because the share app test picked up a bad result file, haven't seen this happen before but I'm rerunning it
<plars> ogra_: I can look into that for some problems, but we can't just tell it "if the test fails, rerun" otherwise legitimate failures put it in an endless loop
<ogra_> no, you should re-run if the test doesnt return a result after n minutes
<ogra_> just script what you would do by hand otherwise ;)
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey, do you know if we can prevent the phone to go to sleep mode?
<didrocks> rsalveti: that would be great for testing to avoid side-effects
<ogra_> powerd-cli
<didrocks> (like dbus call hanging)
<rsalveti> yeah, ^
<ogra_> (was in plenty mails)
<didrocks> ogra_: too many emails on that list :p
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> you can keep it active, keep the screen active as well
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> thanks ogra_, rsalveti :)
<rsalveti> popey: ping
<davmor2> rsalveti: ETOOEARLYFORPOPEY
<rsalveti> crap
<rsalveti> thought he was a bot
<davmor2> rsalveti: he'll be on shortly-ish about an hour at a guess
<rsalveti> great, thanks :-)
<seb128> tvoss, hey
<tvoss> seb128, hey, can you give me an update on the state of system properties? That is, exposing certain properties to apps
<spreelanka> touch is the os that the ubuntu Edge is going to run, correct?
<seb128> tvoss, we don't "expose" anything (e.g we don't have a service), we just read/write values owned by others (e.g system settings is mostly a frontend)
<ogra_> spreelanka, yes, though it will offer an android dual boot option too
<ogra_> so you can choose which yoou like more :)
<tvoss> seb128, do we have a plan in place? like using gsettings?
<seb128> tvoss, what we current do is read/write of gsettings key and talk dbus to other services
<tvoss> seb128, isn't gsettings on the bus, too?
<seb128> tvoss, do you ask for the orientation discussion?
<tvoss> seb128, yeah, but interested in a slightly broader scope
<spreelanka> ogra_: i also saw that eventually the ubuntu app on android is going to run the pc-mode
<spreelanka> without rebooting, so not so much dual boot as a shared/vm type thing
<seb128> tvoss, you can see gsettings key as shared property I guess, yes
<om26er> which is the most reliable way to get internet on the device from command line ?
<om26er> or recommended
<ogra_> speno eventiually ... it will be there from the beginning :)
<seb128> tvoss, but so far the scope if for system properties, it's not clear yet what settings api apps are going to use (they are not going to have full access to the gsettings tree for sure)
<ogra_> spreelanka, ^^^
<ogra_> davmor2, does your 3G work on maguro today ?
<seb128> hum, do we have a contact picker somewhere in our apis (or is that planned)?
<ogra_> isnt that in the phone app ?
<seb128> ogra_, is that exposed to other apps and how can I access it?
<ogra_> oh, you said api
<seb128> yes ;-)
<ogra_> not sure thats exposed
<ogra_> bfiller's team is working on that
<ogra_> iirc
<seb128> bfiller, ^ can you help there? (I'm looking at it for system settings, there is a "call diversion" setting that is supposed to let you pick a contact/number)
<bfiller> seb128: we're working on a qml component that gives the contact list, renato can point you in right direction
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<seb128> renato, ^
<seb128> renato, is there something I can play with already?
<davmor2> ogra_: it does
<ogra_> awe, ^^^
<davmor2> awe: daft questions first, you did switch it on right?  does ifconfig list rmnet0? does your provider show correctly in Cellular in settings?  those are the 3 things I check
<plars> ogra_: looks like some tests got better, others got worse... looking at maguro for instance, phone and galery are passing more tests now, but camera had more failures on today's image than yesterdays
<ogra_> plars, ah, thats what i get for just looking at the total numbers
<plars> ogra_: it's kind of a pain to compare individual tests in the dashboard right now, I'll talk to the guys that work on it about that. I'm sure that would help if we could have an indicator of how much up/down each one was from the previous run at least
<ogra_> yeah
<renato> seb128, the code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/favorite-list , but it is not merged yet and the API can change
<tvoss> seb128, can you please check if gsettings is usable for us to communicate system properties?
<seb128> renato, ok, thanks ... do you have an estimate when it will be merged?
<seb128> tvoss, do you need apps to access system properties? if you do that's probably not the right solution since those are going to be isolated from the system db
<tvoss> seb128, both, system and shell level
<seb128> tvoss, yes, gsettings is fine for system/shell, you get notifications when the key value change
<tvoss> seb128, and that can be security mediated via dbus?
<tvoss> seb128, sorry, I meant system and session level
<seb128> tvoss, there is a plan for security mediation but it's not on the 13.10 roadmap, rather 14.04
<seb128> tvoss, so for 13.10 we can only use it for system properties
<tvoss> seb128, ack and thx, will take the question back to the security team, too
<seb128> yw
<AskUbuntu> Will Canonical make a Tablet like Ubuntu Edge? | http://askubuntu.com/q/323942
<Namidairo> no.
<renato> seb128, until the end of the week for sure
<seb128> renato, ok, thanks
<savagejen> So will the Edge have a swappable battery?
<savagejen> Because if this thing is both a phone and a computer, being able to carry backup batteries and swap them will be important.
<savagejen> especially at events, cons and burning man and camping trips and the like
<mhr3> seb128, would you have a moment for a chat about settings?
<seb128> mhr3, IRC chat or hangout?
<mhr3> seb128, hangout
<mhr3> seb128, typing is boring :)
<seb128> mhr3, hum, I'm trying to get some work done, can we keep it short?
<mhr3> seb128, short is my middle name
<mhr3> ehm
<seb128> mhr3, ;-)
<mhr3> sounded better in my head... :P
<seb128> mhr3, ok, give me a min
<ogra_> savagejen, i dont think thats known yet, though the new battery technology should give us a lot more capacity
<savagejen> hm
<savagejen> I emailed indiegogoinfo@canonical.com
<seb128> mhr3, ok, whenever you want
<savagejen> so hopefully they respond
<savagejen> but I am really tired of phones that I can't swap the battery on
 * kalikiana only ever takes out phone batteries because SIM cards tend to be below them
<rantic> Hey everyone, I made my pledge for the new edge coming out but had a curious question to ask. Does anyone know what wireless keyboard is used during the promo video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQLe3iIMN7k&feature=player_detailpage&t=80
<om26er> Saviq, hey! unity8 consumes like 30-40 cpu every now and then, had to restart it quite a few times :/
<jo-erlend> apt-get dist-upgrade should work for phablet as well?
<om26er> any logs you would care for ?
<om26er> most of the times I know that when by pocket gets hot :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> my Nexus 7 used more power than could be delivered from the USB port on my desktop :)
<rantic> I like watching the pledges come in real time :p
<rantic> Anyone think they'll actually reach 32 million?
<Lizards|Work> nope
<rantic> I feel like they've already seen the bulk of interest in the phone
<Lizards|Work> even at $625 it'd be a hard sell for me to walk up to my wife and tell her i want a converged device
<w-flo> I like having separate bank accounts :D
<w-flo> but still, it's hard for me to convince myself that I need a converged device for $625 :)
<Lizards|Work> right
<Lizards|Work> that's my poin
<Lizards|Work> t
<nawk> that's pretty said for a grown-ass man to have to ask for permission to purchase a $600 product for himself :)
<nawk> sad*
<Lizards|Work> just sayin, if i'm spending more than what somebody earning minimum wage makes in 2 weeks... i think i should verify that she doesn't care
<rantic> it's a hard sell
<rantic> Hi honey, I'd like to buy this phone that doesn't exist yet and might not get made.
<Lizards|Work> "wifelady, i need to upgrade something. either the pc or my phone. both will cost the same."
<timp> Lizards|Work: "pc is bigger, so more value for your money" ;)
<Lizards|Work> size doesn't matter ;)
<Lizards|Work> also, upgrading from 8gb ram in a pc is way different than upgrading from 1gb ram to 4gb ram in a phone
<nawk> as long as your 2-week paycheck way more than 6 bills, you should be aight. :-) anyway, I knew from the start they were going to do multiple rounds of $600 perks.  So you've got plenty of time to decide.
<w-flo> actually I'm not convinced yet that a high-end ARM cpu is a decent replacement for my 5 years old AMD quadcore.. :D
<Lizards|Work> my first gen core i3 will still probably walk on it ;)
<w-flo> (quite the opposite)
<savagejen> w-flo, I probably won't use it as a primary machine, but it will be nice to have on trips
<savagejen> depending on how the docking works
<w-flo> savagejen, that's right. But I guess something like the nexus7 should be enough for when I'm on a trip
<savagejen> this fits in a clutch
<savagejen> as it is, I lug around a laptop sized purse
<savagejen> but I'm sure my use case is different than many
<sbeattie> cjwatson: thanks for the review, and doh! :)
<Lizards|Work> i'm not sure, i'm thinking with that much power, if we can get it to miracast/dlna whatever... i might not need a pc
<w-flo> sure, it has advantages, and it's pretty cool. but quite expensive.. :)
<savagejen> I wonder  if touch screen monitors will work with it
<savagejen> for the docking
<nawk> I think it is safe to say if the campaign reach 70-75%, they will reach their goal, especially if they've made arrangements with banks/investors.
<stgraber> lool, barry: I have now landed code to automatically cleanup system-image, I'm keeping the last 10 builds and their associated deltas
<ogra_> stgraber, didnt you have planned to keep monthly snapshots too ?
<ogra_> or do i remember that wrong
<g0twig> howdy
<g0twig> when is marks keynote on oscon?
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, but that'll be for the stable channel, for the daily channel it makes a bit less sense
<g0twig> what time is it? pacific?
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<stgraber> ogra_: note that this is the last 10 images, not the last 10 days so it may be way more than 10 days
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> especially in case you pull from /current
<ogra_> which you should at some point
<g0twig> ogra_: help :D
<ogra_> g0twig, heh, no idea, popey might know
<tbear> possible stupid question. Where can I find the current status of the developer preview IE features things working/not?
<mhall119> tbear: you can install it and see
<tbear> ok thank you
<mhall119> tbear: there isn't any one place where we list all of the current and planned features and their status
<mhall119> with daily releases, it would be a pain to keep such a list up to date anyway
<tbear> I will just take the plunge :) thank you!
<mhall119> that's the best way, plus it's fun :)
<gema> how do I subscribe to ubuntu-phone, the mailing?
<gema> sergiusens, ogra_ ^?
<ogra_> gema, on launchpad iirc
<ogra_> gema, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<gema> ogra_: so I just join the team?
<ogra_> bottom left has email stuff for me, but i'm also a team member
<gema> ogra_: got it, thanks
 * ogra_ forgot if he had to join for getting into the ML
<gema> ogra_: I wonder if I am on the mailing, havent received any confirmation
<gema> anyway, I will send an email and find out
<gema> ogra_: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, need to be a team memeber
<cyphermox> ogra_: I'm still seeing the same old crashes with a bluetooth keyboard, when pairing
<cyphermox> at least on mako and maguro; not on grouper
<ogra_> thats funny
<ogra_> since they were grouper specific in the beginning
<cyphermox> that bug was never grouper-specific
<cyphermox> we just never had anything else to test on
<cyphermox> it's pretty broken
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908289/
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908288/
<cyphermox> ^ same as before
<cyphermox> doesn't crash in valgrind, as before :)
<ogra_> oh man
<cyphermox> I did find something funky though, so I'll go grab lunch while this slowly builds on my mako
<ogra_> you need an edge !
<ogra_> mako ... slow stuff ...
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> perhaps I'll get an edge one day, when it's affordable :)
<ogra_> from ebay ?
<ogra_> they wont go on sale
<cyphermox> hahah :)
<Alvaro___> ola pessoal
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<cyphermox> ogra_: 600+ is still more than I'm willing to spend
<ogra_> well
<cyphermox> I got other hobbies that are this expensive, one is enough :)
<ogra_> its a laptop in a phone case
<ogra_> there wont be a cheapo MMC in it :)
 * Namidairo looks at 2012 Nexus 7
<jdstrand> Saviq: fyi, filed ealier bugs here: bug #1204595 bug #1204596 bug #1204599
<ubot5> bug 1204595 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 does not properly parse legitimate desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204595
<ubot5> bug 1204596 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 does not honor Path= in desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204596
<ubot5> bug 1204599 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity does not pick up changes to ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist when Unity starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204599
<jdstrand> s/ealier/earlier/
<ekz> good afternoon
<annerajb> ekz: hello
<ekz> is ubuntu touch? for mobile terminals? what are the basic requirements for it?
<ekz> or what is the best option now to use linux on mobile phones or terminals?
<mhall119> ekz: the basic requirement for Ubuntu Touch is an Android device with Cyanogenmod support
<mhall119> !devices | ekz
<ubot5> ekz: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ekz> is this the latest linux dev for mobile? or are there some more in the market?
<ekz> there is no support for iphones running linux i guess
<rantic> ekz: I heard about this Android thing a few years ago
<Lizards|Work> and WebOS
<Lizards|Work> i heard that was linux
<ekz> ive heard about open iboot! anyone? it just boots, apple os or a console for booting linux
<rantic> what do you mean latest linux dev for mobile
<rantic> physical devices? operating systems? bits of software?
<Lizards|Work> i think (s)he means iPhone-centric
<ekz> no i was meaning around ARM processors or new things, cause it appears its just for android , and not that much info on the ios
<Lizards|Work> iOS is closed source
<rantic> closed source but open minded to idea theft
<rantic> :D
<Lizards|Work> :D
<Lizards|Work> takes experts to do it without getting pants sued off
<ekz> that doesnt mean it could not be linux running under an IOS device
<k1l_> ekz: to jailbreak iphones is not a topic for this channel
<k1l_> ekz: again: #ubuntu-touch for phone related support or the offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic
<ekz> its not the case
<rantic> Lizards|Work: Experts who steal an idea or concept, then successfully patent it.
<Lizards|Work> irrelevant, blatant plagiarism regardless of how they accomplish it
<ekz> if u install a linux on any other device theres a way to improve or understand more whats happening inside the device , so i was wondering if i could run some test on my phone thtas it :)
<Lizards|Work> that's... but... no.
<rantic> ekz: What on earth are you talking about?
<Lizards|Work> one does not simply install linux on closed source hardware
<ekz>  should i only use an android device  ...
<rantic> you're so random and off the charts
<rantic> it's like you're typing what 5 different people ask you to
<ekz> im sorry my english is not that good
<rantic> What do you want?
<Saviq> om26er, bug #1201116
<ubot5> bug 1201116 in Unity 8 "[dash] combined memory leak & constant CPU usage when navigating through lenses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201116
<Saviq> cjwatson, jdstrand, I just undertood properly what the bugs are about - so we need to change CWD to Path before launching the app?
<Saviq> tvoss, rsalveti can you https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/clear-traps-if-no-client/+merge/176428 ?
<om26er> Saviq, cool, what about this bug 1201106
<ubot5> bug 1201106 in Unity 8 "horizontal swipe of Videos Carousel makes unity consume as much as 90% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201106
<Saviq> om26er, only thing at this point we could do is rewrite the thing in C++ - it's been looked at heavily from JS PoV
<Saviq> om26er, there's just a *lot* of interpolation going on there
<Saviq> om26er, it also creates / destroys the tiles
<Saviq> om26er, so it's loading the images
<om26er> Saviq, so it was hackish thing for the Demo :)
<Saviq> om26er, not really
<Saviq> om26er, it's a computation-heavy component
<om26er> Saviq, right so the bug is valid, I hope we'll have it fixed for october
<Saviq> om26er, no chance
<om26er> :/
<Saviq> om26er, it's not computation-heavy because it's bad
<Saviq> om26er, it's computation-heavy because the design requires it
<om26er> Saviq, there are always optimizations that could help some heaviness, right?
<Saviq> om26er, it was already looked at from this point of view, and there's only so much you can do with JS
<Saviq> om26er, don't get me wrong, it'd be great to have it fixed, there's just a LOT of stuff with higher priority
<Saviq> om26er, it's not like the Edge will lack CPU power :D
<om26er> hahah
<Saviq> $5M
<Saviq> btw
<mmcc`> Hi folks, I'm trying to debug a click package created by qtcreator, as installed using 'sudo click install foo.click' on the device (a nexus 7) - it doesn't appear to put a .desktop file anywhere, so I just linked to the one in the installed dir. However, it's still not running correctly (clicking on the icon displays a plain white screen). Is there a log somewhere I can look at to debug? TIA
<om26er> Saviq, I don't mind it but CPU usage would hurt battery
<om26er> I have a tab opened which I refresh 10 times in an hour :p
<mhall119> Just hit $5 million on the Ubuntu Edge campaign
<ogra_> in 3 days !
<timp> \o/
<Saviq> mhall119, beat you to it! ;P
<mhall119> ogra_: 2.25 days, technically
<ogra_> om26er, we all do ... this will be the least productive month in canonicals history
<bcurtiswx> \o/
<Saviq> ogra_, om26er well, some people are running the awesome indicator ;)
<khanji> brand new to this IRC chat
<Saviq> btw, I just got the Firefox OS phone to bring with me to IoM
<ogra_> Saviq, yeahm thats nice as a sideshow
<Saviq> if anyone wants me to check something, ping me
<Saviq> I'll try and do a report after some time of usage
<ogra_> ++
<bcurtiswx> im worried for the ubuntu edge and having verizon network, i know their on advisory panel, but i also know verizon.. lol
<Lizards|Work> Saviq, is there a netflix app yet?
<Saviq> Lizards|Work, I'm in PL, no Netflix here
<mhall119> mmcc`: try #ubuntu-app-devel channel for Click related questions
<Lizards|Work> verizon actually has the best coverage around here, even though rootmetrics seems to favor at&t
<mmcc`> mhall119: ack, thanks
<mhall119> bcurtiswx: yeah, Edge will be GSM only I think, so Verizon won't activate it on their network
<Lizards|Work> ^
<Lizards|Work> that's brutal
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, yeah, otherwise i woulda jumped into the pool of people spending 830 bucks (or whatever it is)
<ogra_> and the advisory board isnt attached to the edge ... thats a pretty special canonical thing
<ogra_> the advisory board will care for mainstream phones i guess
<ogra_> (though the edge campaign might make them re-think, who knows :) )
<bcurtiswx> all around it's exciting, but being a verizon customer and the lengths verizon goes through to control everything... sucks
<Lizards|Work> heh
 * ogra_ bets there will be ubuntu touch verizon phones 
<Lizards|Work> meanwhile on sprint, i get no coverage and i'm locked into a cdma provider
<ogra_> just not edges
<bcurtiswx> i agree, heavily controlled ones though
<rsalveti> don't we have lte for verizon?
<ogra_> oh, that could be
<ogra_> that new stuff ...
<ogra_> i always forget about it
<Stskeeps> ee
<nathaneltitane> I WANT U4A NOW!!!!!!
<nathaneltitane> hello by the way :)
<nathaneltitane> random question: any of you backing ubuntu edge?
 * ogra_ guesses many in here do 
<nathaneltitane> just asking
<nathaneltitane> i'M really hesitating
<nathaneltitane> but man o man T.T - if shuttleworth delivers on the promise, all hell is going to break loose
<ogra_> well, dont hesitate to long, the cheap options will soon be gone
<ogra_> why wouldnt we deliver ?
<ogra_> :)
<nathaneltitane> well, I'M not saying you wouldn't, though there is so much room for compromise these days, I sure hope Mark doesn't let any set in
<nathaneltitane> i'M an industrial designer, and unfortunately, projects don't always follow that perfect straight line.. you know?
<ogra_> heh, yeah, to well
<nathaneltitane> you think i cant go wront at 675?
<nathaneltitane> wrong*
<w-flo> indiegogo should fix their race condition.. the $625 is over-claimed just like the $600 one was :)
<ogra_> well, you culd have done better at $600 :)
<nathaneltitane> i didnt notice :(
<nathaneltitane> still a bargain compared to 8 something
<ogra_> if you want it i would go with the 675
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: you said 'we' before.. you work for canonical?
<ogra_> and even if we cant deliver the full experience on day one for some odd reason, you  *will* get it
<mterry_> bfiller, heyo.  We should catch up sometime on greeter modes for camera and phone
<mterry_> bfiller, I want to make sure there are no surprises for either of us  :)
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, yes, but we also have enugh devs in here that help as volunteers
<ogra_> (who would have said "we" as well i hope :) )
<tedg> mhall119, There is no "HUD documentation" anymore, it's all the Unity Actions API now.
<tedg> mhall119, I can't post on G+
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: oh, was just wondering
<bfiller> mterry: yeah indeed
<bfiller> mterry: we don't have any work items currently planned for those so would be good to know what is needed
<Notionwork> Heyo peeps! Anyone know if the Ubuntu Edge will be able to run other distros of Linux, since it can run a full Ubuntu install?
<mterry> bfiller, shall I schedule a hangout today or tomorrow?
<Notionwork> Aka can we hack the shit out of it?
<bfiller> mterry: tomorrow would be good
<Notionwork> If so I am soooooo buying one.
<mterry> bfiller, ok.  let me invite ya
<ogra_> Notionwork, you can ... though it will by default only support Mir as displayserver
<k1l> Notionwork: i bet it will. but the question is: do you want a old desktop linux running on that device?
<Notionwork> Even in full mode?
<ogra_> since thats one of the core parts  of convergence
<Notionwork> Ahhh...
<mhall119> tedg: blocked form G+ or something?
<ogra_> Mir wasnt started to make the wayland people grumpy :)
<k1l> ogra_: what about old xorg drivers on the android kernel?
<ogra_> there are tech reasons behind it
<tedg> mhall119, Yes, because I'm not a member of their community.
<ogra_> k1l, they might work, you might even get away with using xfbdev
<Notionwork> orga_: Cool
<ogra_> but i doubt you will be able to switch back and forth between the OSes then
<ogra_> (i.e. you can run the edge as a permanent desktop device that way for sure ... )
<k1l> ogra_: well, it wont be an "i just install $distro and it works" anyway
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there will be XMir and all desktops that run on it will be possible to be used
<mhall119> tedg: do we have example of using the new Actions API to put stuff into the HUD?
<ogra_> (but i.e. KDE upstream outright refuxes to support it ... so you might not be able to run KDE)
<Notionwork> The reason I ask is because I have an application that has many capabilities that can only be used when a full Linux, Mac, or Windows OS is supported. Hence why it's awesome to hear that a full Linux distro is supported!
<tedg> mhall119, I don't know that, I've been kinda detached from it.  I did the lower level stuff.  You'd have to ask Wellark.
<Notionwork> Like running ZeroMQ etc.
<Notionwork> Which you obviously can't do on Android or IOS
<Notionwork> Or Windows Phone
<ogra_> Notionwork, even the plain phone OS we work on in here is just a normal ubuntu
<tedg> mhall119, AFAIK all HUD integration is Actions API now.
<ogra_> not much different from the one you would find on a desktop
<Notionwork> orga_: Dope. So you could potentially run a web server and other stuff that you wouldn't normally be able to do on more locked down mobile OSes?
<Notionwork> orga_: Sweet!
<ogra_> right
<Lizards|Work> could always run lighthttpd on webOS
<ogra_> you could even run a cloud ;)
<Notionwork> orga_: And run python or Ruby, or C++ applications and librarys etc.
<ogra_> yes
<Notionwork> orga_: Dope!
<sha512> hello people
<Notionwork> orga_: Whoa Ubuntu OS in my opinion is then quite a game changer!
<sha512> would ubuntu phone be available only for prebookers/donaters or would people be able to buy it after release
<Notionwork> sha512: As far as I know it's only for donors as it's a limited production run...
<sha512> ok thanks mate :)
<ogra_> sha512, the edge wont go on sale
<ogra_> but there surely will be other (less powerful though) ubuntu ohones in the next year too
<ogra_> *phones
<sha512> thanks orga_ for the info
<k1l> if the edge crowdfunding only did start some weeks later. i am waiting on some money to come in :/
<nathaneltitane> kil: same here... my cc is toasted :(
<Notionwork> ogra_: In terms of the phone it's really the best you can buy right now.
<k1l> and the edge would fit perfect as the next device after the nexus4 in next summer
<ogra_> well, you still have ~4 weeks
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: reassure me... U4A is going to be available as an idependant software pack right?
<Notionwork> ogra_: I just wish it was coming out sooner!
<jdstrand> Saviq: sorry I missed your question. http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html has this to say about 'Path': "If entry is of type Application, the working directory to run the program in."
<jdstrand> Saviq: so yes, CWD to that
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, i dont know ... U4A happens in a different area of canonical ... it will be preinstalled on the edge android install though
<k1l> the u4a was demoed with the nexus4. i would like to test that, too
<nathaneltitane> whom can i address this to then?
<nathaneltitane> k1l: YES!!!!
<ogra_> it might be that it stays somethign for carriers to preinstall and for the edge exclusively ... i dont know the plans here
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: no no no. very bad idea
<k1l> yes, that is what i thought, too.
<Notionwork> orga_: The phone will be carrier independent though right?
<Lizards|Work> GSM most likely
<ogra_> LTE and GSM
<ogra_> and yes, no carrier attached
<ogra_> bring your own SIM ;)
<Notionwork> That's what I wanted to hear!
<Lizards|Work> an LTE only phone on a network where there are giant gaps between LTE coverage would be an awful thing to be saddled with
<ogra_> thats why it has GSM :)
<ogra_> covers most of the world ...
<Lizards|Work> i know, cdma carriers don't play nice
<ogra_> except some development countries like the US
<ogra_> :)
<tassadar_> ^^
<Notionwork> Yeah so will it not work with CDMA?
<ogra_> right
<Notionwork> I like the concept of GSM much more, but I currently get a fat discount and unlimited data through Sprint...
<Lizards|Work> ^^^^^^^
<Lizards|Work> that's my dilemma
<Notionwork> Fuuuuck....
<Lizards|Work> when LTE exists in my area, it's going to be a lot harder to leave sprint
<ogra_> yeah, like most americans
<Lizards|Work> just because i don't exercise and my diet is almost exclusively fast food doesn't mean i'm american
<w-flo> ogra_, is there any chance for the generic initrd to become smaller than it is currently? Just noticed my old phone's /boot is  4mb (wooow :D) and I guess the initrd file is supposed to fit in there..
<ogra_> heh, i didnt mean to pffend anyone :)
<Lizards|Work> (i'm american)
<ogra_> w-flo, hmm, i dont think it can get much smaller, due to us shipping adbd inside ...
<Notionwork> So the Edge wont work on Sprint at all?
<Lizards|Work> probably not
<Notionwork> God damn it!
<w-flo> ogra_, okay, fine. It's probably about time to sell that old piece of hardware anyway..
<ogra_> rsalveti, what do you think ... ?
<Lizards|Work> if it has 1900mHz LTE it could, but you'd have to get sprint to accept the meid
<Notionwork> I almost want to buy it anyway...
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: you mean to say you're working with google on this?
<ogra_> rsalveti, do we want to support phones with very small /boot ? (i could drop adbd again that would cut the initrd in half)
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, with google ?
<nathaneltitane> all the android related stuff
 * rsalveti looking
<tyhicks> sforshee: Hello - I was asking mfisch some questions about long running performance tests on Touch devices and he suggested I hop over here
<ogra_> w-flo, the rough over the thumb rule we made was to say 8M is a minimum ... but if ubuntu touch ran for you before the container flip i'm willing to say we should go lower
<mfisch> hey sforshee, tyhicks had some questions on how the CPU throttling is done
<rsalveti> w-flo: what is the size of your kernel in there?
<Notionwork> I'm in a bad bind...
<rsalveti> just to see how much we'd have for our initrd
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, no ... android is open, we can just take and modify it
<mfisch> tyhicks: there is no relationship between powerd-cli active and CPU throttling, that I know of anyway
<tyhicks> sforshee: I stumbled across `powerd-cli active` to keep the device from suspending, but I'm also wondering about how to keep the CPU from throttling down
<rsalveti> ogra_: we might be able to provide instructions for people to get that removed by default
<rsalveti> but 4mb is a bit too little
<nathaneltitane> ah
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i could build one without in parallell
<tyhicks> sforshee: I'm specifically asking about the nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch
<nathaneltitane> i now about the open part, i was asking about collaboraqtion
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but let's first see how much we can use from that partition
<ogra_> its a binaty deb ... can ship two files if needed
<sforshee> rsalveti, tyhicks: right now powerd doesn't do anything with cpufreq
<rsalveti> if the kernel is taking 3.5mb it might be too hard
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i can get it down to something like 1.2M
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> or 1.5 ... i dont remember exactly
<tyhicks> sforshee: Will the regular ol' cpufrequtils package control throttling on the nexus 7?
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, no, we dont do anything with google for ubuntu touch
<ogra_> (nor for the edge to my knowledge)
<w-flo> rsalveti, I have no idea. It took me a while to figure out how to extract the generic ramdisk from the deb package.. so not sure. ubuntu touch on this old hardware is not very snappy and generally not the best experience, so the 8mb limit is probably fine
<sforshee> tyhicks: we don't seem to be using cpufrequtils right now
<nathaneltitane> ah ok
<sforshee> tyhicks: I think we just aren't actively managing it today. I was thinking android started in performance then switched to ondemand or something like that, maybe ogra knows.
<sforshee> ogra_: ^
<sforshee> tyhicks: I've talked about this with cking some, and he's even done some testing
<rsalveti> w-flo: which device?
<sforshee> tyhicks: but we've had bigger fish to fry so I don't think we've really even come up with a plan yet
<rsalveti> afaik we're using ondemand by default
<rsalveti> but would need to check
<tyhicks> sforshee: That's understandable
<w-flo> rsalveti, android-boot.img is 3.6mb , boot.img is 5.5mb... it's a desire Z aka T-Mobile G2 (HTC vision)
<tyhicks> rsalveti: yes, cpufreq-info says that ondemand is being used
<sforshee> tyhicks: iirc ckings tests showed that at this point cpu frequency falls within the noise from a PM perspective
 * mfisch hopes tyhicks is investigating battery DoS attacks
<tyhicks> mfisch: pfft ;)
<rsalveti> w-flo: what is the size of the kernel? look for a file 'kernel' in the output dir
<ogra_> sforshee, we cant really touch the governor settings in a generic way
<w-flo> 3.3mb
<w-flo> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> yeah, we'd have only 0.7mb for our initrd
<spreelanka> >5 million raised for ubuntu edge
<rsalveti> w-flo: you might have a better luck with the recovery partition
<sforshee> ogra_: I was thinking that android does some kind of "interactive boost" thing or something like that, not sure if it touches cpufreq or not
<rsalveti> but that will break the workflow =\
<ogra_> sforshee, the used governor differns by device and i have devices here where performance turns it to crawl
<ogra_> *differs
<rsalveti> w-flo: we could have some other hacks in there, but it might be quite painful
<sforshee> tyhicks: what's your interest?
<ogra_> sforshee, right, many devices use the android interactive governor ... some dont and others even bring a vendor governor implementation
 * sforshee weeps
<tyhicks> sforshee: I am testing some modifications that I'm making to dbus and wanted to see how Touch/arm devices were affected
<w-flo> rsalveti, recovery is 8.9mb :-) but as I said, I don't really care about this device anymore. I was just hoping to use it as a ubuntu touch playground
<ogra_> and indeed these are usually BSP kernel patches and often enough break the default governors
<ogra_> since you wouldnt use the default ones anyway
<tyhicks> sforshee: I think that ondemand will be ok, as the tests should keep the CPUs pegged
<ogra_> sforshee, so the best we can do is to trust android with the initial setup and then take a per device view and find some common ground
<jjohansen> tyhicks: the question then becomes, why is jdstrand seeing performance drop when the screen dimming happen
<rsalveti> w-flo: right
<w-flo> rsalveti, ogra_  thanks anyway!
<ogra_> tyhicks, ondemand on a grouper will heavily drain power
<tyhicks> ogra_: I'm alright with draining power for these test runs
<Lizards|Work> who needs power
<ogra_> and bring the device to a crawl (it scales up delayd, there are kernel hacks for the interactive governor)
<tyhicks> oh
<sforshee> tyhicks: are you trying to measure performance impact?
<tyhicks> sforshee: yes
<jjohansen> ogra_: that depends on the cpu, eg the new intel cpus do better powersaving on the performance govenor
<ogra_> tyhicks, just trust android, it should dtrt for the governor bringup
<ogra_> jjohansen, lol
<ogra_> lovely
<tyhicks> ogra_: alright, thanks
<jjohansen> ogra_: we need to do some more testing but we are seeing what looks like govenor issues
<ogra_> tyhicks, if we want to actively scale it gets tricky, many of these userspace parts are java in android
<tyhicks> jjohansen: I'll try to reproduce what jdstrand was seeing
<nathaneltitane> anyone tried linux on android maybe?
<sforshee> jjohansen: a performance drop on screen dimming makes no sense. The only thing that happens then is that powerd changes the brightness, that's it.
<ogra_> and especially the interactive governor has a gazillion of knobs to shoot yourself in the foot
<jjohansen> ogra_: its because they have agressive power management baked into the cpu, and switching governor prevents them from entering the deeper sleep states as quickly
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> makes sense
<jjohansen> sforshee: so like I said we need to do more testing, but that is what jdstrand was seeing
<Euro> is there a tutorial how to use localization via gettext in qml correctly?
<jdstrand> (note, I'm not saying screen dimming cause anything, I just saw that performance dropped sometime after the screen dimmed)
<tyhicks> jjohansen, jdstrand: well we can work around it, for our purposes, with `powerd-cli display on bright`
<jjohansen> tyhicks: sure, but we should figure out why this is happening
<jdstrand> that would be a curious workaround, but hey, whatever works :)
<tyhicks> jjohansen: of course, but that would make our tests not dependent on figuring out what's going on
<jjohansen> sure
<tyhicks> we gather the numbers today and then we look into the issue more later this week
<ahayzen> Hi, can we use UbuntuColors in QML yet, if so what module do I have to import?
<spreelanka> can you remote desktop into an ubuntu touch phone and use the ubuntu desktop ui?
<sforshee> tyhicks, jdstrand: is the problem when the screen dims or when it turns off? When it turns of the kernel does some early suspend stuff that could conceivably have an impact.
 * jdstrand didn't say it was a problem, I just found it interesting
<jdstrand> meh, now the screen won't turn on
<ogra_> spreelanka, can you do that on a desktop ?
<Lizards|Work> vnc, or some other remote x experience
<ogra_> Lizards|Work, yes, that was a rhetorical question :)
<tyhicks> sforshee: I'm not sure if I'm seeing a difference when the screen is dimmed. I'm trying to determine that now.
<ogra_> spreelanka, the phone is just like any other ubuntu
<Lizards|Work> i know, but some people don't get those (i laugh when they ask follow up questions, but i figured i'd help)
<ogra_> you can do the same things you can do with any other ubuntu install
<tyhicks> sforshee: jdstrand did see a difference in some of his tests and theorized that it was due to the screen dimming
<tyhicks> sforshee: BTW, jdstrand's tests and my tests are different and not related
<sforshee> tyhicks: ack. I'll wait for further results then ;-)
<tyhicks> sforshee: I don't think we have enough info at this time. We'll look into it more and let you know what we find out.
 * tyhicks nods
<spreelanka> ogra_: thanks! I was curious about the scenario where I have a laptop on hand but need access to the desktop on my phone. Clearly I can do that though since it's just running ubuntu in the background.
<thomi> morning
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> sforshee, tyhicks, jjohansen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908797/
<ahayzen> should bug 1197293 be resolved if i am on fully up to date PPA?
<ubot5> bug 1197293 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ReferenceError: UbuntuColors is not defined" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197293
<jdstrand> I did it twice. the second time with screen off it was closer to 30 seconds
<jdstrand> this is on grouper
<sforshee> jdstrand: screen off might make more sense. Then the kernel is probably in a partially suspended mode, blocked from fully suspending by having USB plugged in
<jdstrand> sforshee: I have it plugged into the wall, not my laptop. ie, I have ssh'd in
<sforshee> jdstrand: okay, we'll something must be blocking suspend, obviously
<sforshee> if you run 'powerd-cli active' while the test is running does it change the result?
<sforshee> jdstrand: ^
<sforshee> jdstrand: with the screen off, that is
<jdstrand> $ sudo powerd-cli active
<jdstrand> Power State requested, cookie is 2fa51513-14f7-4269-8ad6-46ebc50ae606.
<jdstrand> Press ctrl-c to exit.
<jdstrand> ^C
<jdstrand> $ time sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/cck_com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.evilapp_evilapp_0.1
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> real0m28.152s
<sforshee> jdstrand: you'll have to run it in the background. When you kill it the request is released.
<tyhicks> jdstrand: you need to background the `powerd-cli active` command
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> ran apparmor_parser 3x, all with something like:
<jdstrand> real0m3.122s
<jdstrand> so, yes, that helped
<jdstrand> well, helped
<jdstrand> I don't know what the intent is. mind you, I only mentioned it cause I found it interesting
<jdstrand> tyhicks: you don't see this?
<sforshee> jdstrand: okay. I think it's totally reasonable to ask powerd to not try and suspend during your tests ;-)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: well, my tests take a long time to run so I'm in the process of rerunning them with tickets held for the active state and for the dislay
<tyhicks> jdstrand: a sneak peek at my early test results show no difference but my tablet is plugged into my laptop and I'm connected over adb, so maybe that kept my tablet from even attempting to suspend
<jdstrand> that's cool
<slangasek> ricmm, ogra_, xnox, stgraber: so we're at the point where we need to start landing unity8+mir in an image for testing, which means changes to the Android container (disabling surfaceflinger).  What's the best way to do this - does Phonedations want to spin up a separate SF-less build in jenkins, or should we just go straight for doing this with the android source package?
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, we already have an image that runs mir
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> unity8+mir?
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, ricmm has been working on that for a few weeks now
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, yes
<slangasek> well hmm
<slangasek> apparently kgunn and olli don't know about it?
<ChickenCutlass> really
<slangasek> ChickenCutlass: where is it?
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, I sent an email when we did it
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, I actually do not know the URL
<kgunn> slangasek: ChickenCutlass ....knew about it, but needed an update
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, it is on Jenkins
<kgunn> to our latest
<slangasek> bah, jenkins :)
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, slangasek ok, you should work with ricmm
<ChickenCutlass> to update it with what you need
<slangasek> ok, sounds like that's already happening
<slangasek> but as we also have the android source package being integrated soon, my question about doing this image against that source package stands
<axgb> Hi, How do I install ubuntu on my tablet
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, don't think that should be a big deal
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, I know ricmm is off today
<slangasek> ChickenCutlass: right
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, we can sync with him tomorrow
<slangasek> ChickenCutlass: let me just bounce you this mail so you have it
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<kgunn> slangasek: thanks
 * kgunn makes mental note to include el pollito in future
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, sorry -- I thought you knew we had this image already
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: no worries...i did
<slangasek> seems like we probably need to make it a daily thing
<Euro> what depencies do i need to run ubuntu touch coreapps on a desktop? they dont start...
<rsalveti> slangasek: ChickenCutlass: we don't need to change anything in the android source package for now
<rsalveti> we can disable the sf service via the lxc pre-start script
<slangasek> oh, nice :)
<slangasek> clearly you are way ahead of me on this
<rsalveti> we're just waiting for it to land in the archive, then further testing and then the switch :-)
<AskUbuntu> How to create multiple pages in HTML5 app and link them together | http://askubuntu.com/q/324085
<rantic> AskUbuntu: You might be better off asking in #html as this wouldn't necessarily be an ubuntu touch specific question :p
<rantic> oops.
<rantic> AskUbuntu: You sir aren't a real person!
<bef0rd> he is
<tassadar_> that's mean
<tassadar_> >_>
<bef0rd> he just loves to repeat all the questions from that site
<rantic> liar
<wilee-nilee> bot what do you mean
<Noize> I am attempting to flash to stock rom, but when in bootloader mode, my device isn't found by adb
<Noize> (ubuntu, linux)
<jo-erlend> Noize, you mean the phablet image using phablet-flash?
<Noize> jo-erlend, actually i'm using a custom rom... I'd like to go back to stock android before i flash to ubuntu-touch
<Noize> last time i went to ubuntu touch, my custom rom stopped it from working, so i had to flash it to stock rom
<jo-erlend> think I managed to flash my phone even though it wasn't listed in adb devices.
<jo-erlend> err, my tablet.
<Noize> i'm using nexus 4, and it won't flash :/
<k1l> is the dock-mode thingy already integrated into the touch code?
<w-flo> k1l, I think that converged "dock mode" is currently implemented for android only.
<k1l> and that is not public so far?
<w-flo> IIRC it is planned be released for the ubuntu touch OS in 2014
<w-flo> k1l, I don't know.. Not that I know of!
<k1l> i see alot users asking for that app that was demoed in the ubuntuedge videos
<mhall119> k1l: which one?
<k1l> that android app for the dockmode. demoed on the nexus
<mhall119> k1l: you mean the ability to run Ubuntu Desktop when you dock it?
<k1l> yes, the ubuntu4android app.
<mhall119> it's not an app, it's a modified Android install that runs a vanilla Ubuntu desktop
<k1l> and if that dockmode dekstop is already possible with the ubuntu-touch, which i call ubuntu4ubuntu :)
<mhall119> it's not implemented in Ubuntu Touch yet
<k1l> mhall119: ahh ok. it looked like its "just" an app in that video (iirc)
<mhall119> but it will be
<mhall119> k1l: nope, more than an app
<k1l> any chances to test that ubuntu4android?
<mhall119> not really, like I said it's a modified version of Android, which means it's a device-specific thing
<cjwatson> Saviq: Right.  This is what the desktop spec mandates, and it's very useful for click packages since it gives apps an easy way to open asset files they ship - without starting up in the right directory (or having it passed ad-hoc in some other environment variable, but that's really a workaround), it's awkward for the app to find its files
<k1l> well ok. but with a nexus4 it should be possible to test since it was demoed on it. i just want some  info of that when and what to expect. (if its made public)
<cjwatson> mmcc`: The desktop hook is new, and you need a version of click from today for it to work.  Furthermore, it's a user-level hook, so it only fires if you register the app for a user.  Either use 'pkcon install-local foo.click' (preferred) or use 'sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=$USER foo.click'
<mmcc`> cjwatson: very useful, thanks!
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah, I agree completely
<dejello> Hello
<k1l> mhall119: im fine if you say its not made public in near future. i just didnt find one who could answer that so far.
<thunderdragon> Hi all, does anyone know if I can install phablet-tools on a Debian install
<thunderdragon> ?
<thunderdragon> who
<Fazek> hi
<Fazek> i need little bit help. How to change language in ubuntu touch (lge n4) ?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Desktop for Nexus 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/324131
<w-flo> Fazek, I think that option is not implemented yet
<w-flo> there's a "Language" icon in the system settings app, but it doesn't work yet
<Fazek> hello
<mcan_> hi mates
<mcan_> is there any way to install ubuntu on sgs4
<mcan_> ?
<mhall119> mcan_: I don't think there is yet
<mcan_> Man I am craving for it why cant they do it
<mcan_> it supports many hardware on pc already
<mcan_> is it so hard to do it for the mobile
<cjwatson> It's rather less trivial than on PCs, yes.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mcan_> thanks mate
<AskUbuntu> failing to reinstall latest Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/324155
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-25
 * dejello pokes the tablet sitting next to him, quit bootlooping!  :P
<Debolaz> I realize it's not a high priority, but is it planned that Ubuntu Touch will be able to run on galaxy S4?
<wilee-nilee> Debolaz, This was an earlier answer to the same question referencing an sgs4. <cjwatson> It's rather less trivial than on PCs, yes.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<wilee-nilee> same phone?
<Woofcat> Hey
<Woofcat> Does anyone know if any further specs have been discussed?
<Woofcat> Such as ARMv7 vs ARMv8?
<Woofcat> As I'm curious to how they plan on running Andriod if they go the ARMv8 route
<ForbiddenX> Hey guys, has anyone encountered an issue where you can't click some of the settings?
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Equinox3> will work for a Ubuntu Edge. :P
<ogra_> ForbiddenX, there is nothing such a click could open yet for most of them :)
<fat> i have a samsung galaxy s2, and i want to install ubuntu touch, but apparently calls /sms doesn't work. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100 is there a fix
<asac> ogra_: hello
<asac> ogra_: when are 25 images coming out?
<asac> seems we were like super close yesterday
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Louise Brown Day! :-D
<mzanetti> balloons: ping
<dlan> hi ,can I just follow "Manual Installation" section to install ubuntu-touch (no previous step needed??)
<dlan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> asac, build starts at 10:00 UTC
<ogra_> (and takes 50min)
<asac> ogra_: cool. can it start before i wake up?
<asac> at best even finish before that :)
<asac> :-P
<ogra_> asac, no
<asac> i didnt expect a no :)
<ogra_> (i wish it could, but then daily-release doesnt end up on the image)
<asac> what can make this not possible?
<ogra_> asac, daily-release would have to land earlier
<seb128> asac, hire people who are in a !european tz so reviews are done at 3am utc
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there you got your solution :)
<seb128> asac, the issue is that atm didrocks&co review/approve change when they start their day
<seb128> and they are all european based
<seb128> so time for them to start, review, etc it's at least 7utc before things get in
<ogra_> asac, before 8 UTC is hard because we share the livefs builder among all images  and it would mean to re-schedule all of them
<seb128> then publisher time, etc
<asac> seb128: so punching the packages from daily-release ppa to the archive? thats done when didrocks starts his day?
<asac> ogra_: why can't we have two or three livefs builders?
<asac> is that a non-reproducible machine? or an unreproducible concept?
<seb128> asac, well, in practice it's done automatically ... excepted when there are changes that need manual review (e.g packaging changes, api changes, etc)
<ogra_> asac, we do have a fallback one thats highly unstable (we have two)
<asac> err unscalable
<ogra_> asac, once infinity has the calxeda machine up that should change, we're just waiting for that
<asac> ogra_: livefs build happens medival style on native panda boards?
<seb128> asac, the issue is that things move in a way that we have changes to reviews manually almost every day, always new api, compat changes, new depends, etc
<seb128> asac, failing tests, flacky utah,e tc
<asac> seb128: no more rants about utah. the flakiness is everywhere
<ogra_> asac, it has to, there are still packages in the archive that break under qemu
<seb128> asac, sorry, was an easy one, just ignore that part
<asac> seb128: but it is... its actually everywhere where we have jenkins :)
<seb128> asac, but yeah, the issue is that for a number of reasons, we need manual reviews to get things in, and those are done by european, and their work hours lead to the current build start at 10utc
<asac> seb128: right. i see
<asac> i actyually believe that manual review isn't such a bad thing
<seb128> imho we should do two rounds a day
<asac> especially since we found that our daily-release testing doesnt really match what we see on real images (so calibration has to happen first)
<ogra_> ++
<seb128> the U.S guys should do one in their end of day
<ogra_> we should also have two image builds
<ogra_> but that requires thee tests to finish in a reaonable time
<seb128> if the u.s guys were doing reviews at end of day we would have a mostly current image by european morning
<ogra_> the 4-5h it currently takes arent reasonable yet
<asac> seb128: tell me who works as reliable and as strongly as the euro guys from US that could do it?
<seb128> reality is that there is not a lot happening during the night
<asac> yeah you are right
<asac> we should have 24/5
<ogra_> 5 ?
<asac> push on the CI machine
<ogra_> only ... ?
<asac> ogra_: sure. why not get such a great coverage and still hav weekend
<ogra_> pfft, weekend
<ogra_> hire someone for the weekend shifts :)
<asac> better than have like a machine that always needs to be kickstarted every morning :)
<asac> is to just need to do that once on monday morning tokyo time
<asac> ogra_: we want folks to not work on weekends
<ogra_> hire persia then :)
<asac> if there is a firedrill then everybody will  have to work weekend
<seb128> asac, well, we have a few people in the U.S in our team, e.g kenvandine is in didrocks' team and do review, he just does them when he wakes up (which is middle of the day for us) ... if we were to do an evening build we could probably get Ken to do end of day reviews rather than start of day ones
 * ogra_ bets there are people that would hapiily apply for a weekend job :)
<nahtnam_> Hi will ubuntu touch work on my samsung galaxy s 4g?
<nahtnam_> Hi will ubuntu touch work on my samsung galaxy s(1) 4g?
<nahtnam_> anyone?
<cjwatson> asac,ogra_: we're working on the livefs build issue in the releng sprint this week
<ogra_> you mean migrating to the calxeda box ?
<cjwatson> no, I mean moving them into Launchpad
<cjwatson> And also in parallel moving Launchpad's armhf builders to Calxeda, but that's more IS' problem
<nahtnam_> will ubuntu touch work on my samsung galaxy s(1) 4g?
<nahtnam_> ?
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<cjwatson> A prerequisite is build cancellation (so that we don't end up being unable to progress livefs builds due to long-running package builds that we can't do anything about), which I'm personally working on right now
<ogra_> yay
<asac> cjwatson: hey. is livefs nowadays just live-build?
<asac> e.g. can developers reproduce what launchpad will do easily on their own desk?
<cjwatson> asac: None of the work we're doing changes how developers would reproduce it, at all - we're just moving the trigger
<cjwatson> asac: It's livecd-rootfs on top of live-build.  Instructions for reproducing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html
<asac> cjwatson: yeah. hoped we would make it easier as well :)... but seems we dont tackle that for now. so fine :)
<asac> or wait... let me quickly read the post
<cjwatson> We should make it easier as well, certainly
<asac> i guess we should field test it with a few engineers
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. can you try to produce an image
<asac> like how design folks do it
<asac> and then be depressed seeing how lost they are :)
<cjwatson> Well, I think I know there are problems without the need for "user" testing here - it'd be a worthwhile project to make that much simpler for developers to run locally
<cjwatson> It's just not today's project and not related to making the official builds less bottlenecked :)
<ogra_> if you want an actually identical live builder setup it is pretty complex to do (with BuildLiveCD etc) .... i think we should have a setup script for this
<cjwatson> BuildLiveCD itself is functionally trivial
<ogra_> surely not a super high prio task for 13.10 though
<ogra_> cjwatson, the stacked chroot setup isnt if you dont know which chroots, how they are named and where the /build dir has to live etc
<cjwatson> It's not necessary to make it identical to the datacentre setup, with multi-machine dispatch etc.
<cjwatson> For a local-developer setup a simple stub would suffice
<ogra_> no, but the stacked chroots are needed if you wany it as close as possible
<ogra_> which requires a certain structure we dont have documented
<ogra_> (well, not publically at least)
<cjwatson> I don't think that's necessary.  As long as you have the dependencies installed (livecd-rootfs basically) then live-build will deal with creating the inner chroot.
<ogra_> it didnt for me :)
<cjwatson> I'm not concerned about having an outer chroot.
<cjwatson> Even if you happened to do something wrong in one test :)
<cjwatson> I run livecd-rootfs without the need for an outer chroot all the time.
<cjwatson> It's fine.
<cjwatson> What I'd probably like to do is to add a mode to cdimage where you can have it do the livefs build locally rather than sshing to a remote machine to do it (and generally make that setup much more table-driven while we're there), and generally fix up all the bits that make it hard to run cdimage locally.
<cjwatson> Doing that right would make it easy for developers to run a full local image build.  It's all possible right now (there's no secret code or anything), but it requires too much setup for most people.
<dlan> is there any instruction or guide about how to port a custom android device to ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> It wasn't until fairly recently that we got permission to open the full image build code at all; the previous state where part of it was closed held us back from doing this kind of productisation.
<ogra_> though thats definitely not a 13.10 task :)
<ogra_> dlan, see the channel topic, there is a link to the porting guide
<asac> ogra_: :)
<asac> ogra_: can you give me confirm that pitti is right?
<asac> ogra_: forwarded mail
<ogra_> pitti us usually right ... but what are you referring to ?
<asac> he says media player is really busted
<ogra_> ah, heh
<asac> so the test failure we see there might be a real one
<asac> ogra_: can you confirm that its busted for you?
<asac> on your phone?
<ogra_> he hasnt tried the yet unreleased new gstreamer stak i suspect
<asac> well he tries the image
<ogra_> should land this week
<asac> i am only bothered about the image yet
<asac> so you say mediaplayer is busted?
<ogra_> it works fine on maguro, is completely busted on grouper is what i know
<asac> ogra_: on maguro we have success, so that matches what you say
<ogra_> (havent tested today yet and my maguro is busy ... but i can check later)
<asac> ogra_: on mako its busted according to dashboard. can you try that?
<ogra_> yeah, grouper being broken with the current implementation is known
<ogra_> asac, if you send me a mako
<asac> ogra_: buy one
<asac> expense
 * ogra_ has no mako and never touched a manta
<ogra_> (well, i have a mako as phone, but not a company one and i wont use it for company stuff)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<oSoMoN> Wellark: ping
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: ping
<Person> hello
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: hi!
<pete-woods> given you pinged both Wellark and I, I'm guessing that HUD is broken?
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: heh :) nothing’s broken (that I’m aware of), but I do have a question about the HUD though
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: okay, what's the question?
<john-mcaleely> stgraber, ping: How will hardware-specific tarballs/partitions merge with the main ubuntu image?
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: I’m porting the HUD code in the browser app to the new unity actions API, and I was wondering about the applicationIdentifier property of the HUD object, has that disappeared, and can the related code be safely removed?
<Person> Does the Ubuntu Touch have the ability to attach to a monitor and run Ubuntu like the Edge?
<w-flo> Person, not yet
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: I'm not actually familiar with the old hud-client API, but I'm pretty confident that the unity action API uses the APP_ID environment variable
<Person> okay
<Person> thanks
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: ok, so it should be safe, right?
<stgraber> john-mcaleely: the upgrader will simply apply multiple tarballs one on top of the other, first one is the common rootfs, then hardware specific bits, then customizations. So everything is on the same system partition
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: if the old code was just there to feed the application ID into the API, then yes, I think so
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: cool, I love removing code
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: :D
<john-mcaleely> stgraber, ok. makes sense for the hardware specific bundle. I thought customisations were a separate partition though?
<stgraber> john-mcaleely: nope, they're just a separate reserved path on the system partition
<stgraber> john-mcaleely: adding partitions is pretty tricky on the current devices, so we try not to do that
<john-mcaleely> stgraber, oh, I see
<ogra_> asac, new pending image is up
 * ogra_ glares at his chroot ...
<ogra_> Get:1 http://192.168.2.125:9999/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/multiverse android all 0.20130723-0ubuntu9 [464 MB]
<ogra_> xnox, i think we should produce one deb per subarch :)
<mardy> seb128, Laney: for Online Accounts I need to implement a way of launching it as a stand-alone application; are you aware of similar requirement for other System Settings plugins?
<mardy> seb128, Laney: my idea is to create a simple container to launch individual System Setting plugins
<Laney> mardy: No I don't know that that's been asked for
<Laney> mardy: We already have system-settings plugin-name to go staight to a plugin in the full s-s app
<mardy> seb128, Laney: like, for example: "system-settings-launcher <plugin-name>"
<mardy> Laney: ah!!
<Laney> I wouldn't bother unless someone comes up with a reason to need it to be more minimal
<seb128> mardy, why do you need as a standalone app? is opening the settings app on the panel, as Laney said, good enough?
<mardy> seb128: third party apps need to open the Online Accounts panel
<mardy> seb128, Laney: but we also need to be able to pass some option
<mardy> seb128, Laney: for instance to say "open Online Accounts for creating a Google account"
<seb128> mardy, well, we have the infra to call a panel, we can probably add arguments after that ... it's going to be useful for other panels as well I'm sure
<mardy> and when the panel is closed we should go back to the caller application, not to the System Settings
<seb128> how do you close it?
<seb128> (since the devices don't have a back button)
<seb128> do you use back in the toolbar?
<mardy> seb128: let me check the design
<seb128> other topic: does anyone know if polkit is working on the touch image?
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ (I think I read you mention needing it for click)
<mardy> seb128: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1UwAQTXgEyZSD3di6fAUS0W18rKxh8TXb1TwsmkgbGG0/edit#heading=h.41rrn69y8201
<mardy> seb128: looks like there's a cancel button, and I presume that once the account is successfully created, we automatically go back to the app
<seb128> mardy, I guess we just need a way to close the settings app with an action or something then
<seb128> can you .exit() ? ;-)
<cjwatson> seb128: I was told that it would work better once we switched to lightdm so that the session's registered with logind
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> loginctl shows me the session already is registered
<seb128> cjwatson, so it doesn't work atm? (we are trying to figure out why we can't change the timezone through systemd)
<Laney> but maybe it is missing something
<seb128> do we have anything using polkit successfully on touch?
<Laney> it doesn't have an active seat for example
<Laney> I guess let's just wait for that
<cjwatson> seb128: It works in terms of being able to handle AuthAny, but it doesn't know that the session is active
<Laney> we know it works in principle
<Laney> yeah, that's what I'm seeing
<seb128> cjwatson, Laney: ok, thanks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, let's assume it's working from our side and test again when lightdm start being used
<seb128> cjwatson, do you have any idea when the switch to lightdm is supposed to happen?
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 can we push https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk through?
<didrocks> Saviq: platform-api from this daily release is in distro, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> you need rev 98?
<cjwatson> seb128: Afraid not
<cjwatson> Only know as much as I told you :)  I think I heard that from lool
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, thanks, I'll check with mterry when he gets online
<ricmm> slangasek: hi steve, the image is already a daily thing
<ricmm> kgunn: slangasek and it updates once a day from the Mir staging ppa
<ogra_> seb128, ^^^ this image has lightdm too
<seb128> ogra_, "this image"? the one with Mir?
<ogra_> seb128, right
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess we can re-roll the release to have that change
<seb128> ogra_, do you know if it works?
<ricmm> not to my knowledge
<seb128> ogra_, and where I can get it?
<sil2100> Saviq: is it 100% needed? Rev 98?
<ricmm> it might be installed, but its not the used greeter
<ogra_> oh ?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> didrocks: can I re-roll platform?
<ricmm> ogra_: nop, lightdm work is deprioritized right now
<ogra_> ricmm, i thought that was a prereq for Mir inclusion
<ricmm> we had to work around it and go direct
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, sorry, missed your ping
<ogra_> seb128, sorry then ... seems i was wrong
<ricmm> as robert was held up with xmir fixes and such
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's what saviq needs, fine with me :)
<seb128> ricmm, hum
<seb128> ricmm, do you plan to fix logind session registration in another way?
<ogra_> ricmm, lightdm needs to be a high prio ... we need the pam/logind registration
<seb128> ricmm, not having a correct session is breaking auth through polkit, which breaks system setting and other things
<ogra_> thats actually urgent to get rid of the NM hacks
<ogra_> and for getting rid if the PPA
<ogra_> ricmm, who depriorized it ?
<ricmm> the circumstances
<ricmm> I'll touch base with robert today
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> thats really high prio ... lets not drop it :)
<ricmm> its supposed to be relatively simple, 3-4 days work
<sil2100> Saviq, ricmm: it doesn't break any API/ABI's?
<ricmm> sil2100: what doesnt?
<ricmm> and no, theres no API breakage from latest rev of platform-api
<Saviq> sil2100, no
<sil2100> ricmm: platform-api ;) Thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, 0725 seems to reboot over and over :/
<ogra_> Saviq, just pulling it, i'll check
<ogra_> Saviq, what devi.ce ?
<Saviq> ogra_, manta
 * ogra_ only has grouper and maguro 
<ogra_> Saviq, meanwhile boot into recovery: adn shell cat /proc/last_kmsg | pastebinit
<ogra_> *adb
<Saviq> ogra_, not much... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910914/
<ogra_> (though manta has a history of currpting its ramconsole)
<ogra_> Saviq, try again until you get a proper log ... thats a mako specific issue
<ogra_> one out of ten boots it shoudl work
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> manta specific issue indeed
<ricmm> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> ricmm, pong
<ricmm> Saviq: o/ did you guys fix the unity-mir API problem?
<ricmm> I updated with the latest from the PPA and unity8 still segfaults
<Saviq> ricmm, Gerry was on it, but seems to have only tried to bump unity-mir version
<Saviq> ricmm, if it is an API issue like Gerry suspects, we should probably rebuild unity8, too
<stgraber> barry: you broke phone updates again ;)
<ricmm> Saviq: ok, ill re-run my recipe
<Saviq> ogra_, got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910932/
<stgraber> barry: though that should have been the last time, I just need to get rid off the code in lxc-android-config and the initramfs-tools package now and we should be good starting tomorrow
<ricmm> Saviq: ah, it never build
<ricmm> its a colo branch
<sil2100> hmmm
<ricmm> ogra_: do you remember how we fix colocated branches? for recipe building
<ogra_> Saviq, i bame the kernel
<ogra_> *blame too
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, looks like it
 * Saviq too!
<sil2100> Saviq: the platform stack failed one test, but I'll anyway try to publish once the build step finishes
<ogra_> ricmm, nope, sorry ... thats sergiuiens speciality
<ricmm> ogra_: fixed, just bzr upgrade
<ricmm> Saviq: should build fine now, will retry
<ogra_> :)
<ricmm> none of the builds had actually made it through before
<Saviq> ricmm, :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you know where are the copies of the gvariant<>qvariant?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, besides dee-qt and the unity plugin
<ricmm> greyback: hi!
<greyback> ricmm: hey
<greyback> ricmm: so, what's broken? :)
<ricmm> well the unity8 branch was in a format that doesnt work with recipes
<ricmm> so it never built
<ricmm> I just pushed the upgraded one
<greyback> ricmm: what format does work, for my future knowledge?
<ricmm> oh god
<ricmm> wait, doing the migration changed the target of the recipe and it built against the old one again
<ricmm> I think we hit the daily quota for building one sec :p
<Geniuswork> Hello All
<Geniuswork> When I try to use Breakfast command "breakfast yuga" I get
<Geniuswork> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/sony/yuga/cm.mk]]: "vendor/sony/qcom-common/qcom-common-vendor.mk" does not exist.  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_yuga' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<Taiten987> rsalveti, hey
<ogra_> Saviq, if you need this image to work, try if making /data/ubuntu/usr/lib/lxc-android-config/update-fstab executable and rebooting fixes it
<Saviq> ogra_, trying
<ogra_> (teh kernel should still not fall  over just because fstab is missing)
<Geniuswork> Hi Guys I get this build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/sony/yuga/cm.mk]]: "vendor/sony/qcom-common/qcom-common-vendor.mk" does not exist.  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_yuga' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<Geniuswork> when i try to breakfast
<Geniuswork> why do i get it?>?
<Saviq> ogra_, +1
<ogra_> Geniuswork, did you run repo sync after adding it to the xml file ?
<ogra_> Saviq, +1 for my comment or because the image works ?
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> lol
<Saviq> ogra_, no media on manta still, though
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: how do i see that binfmt works correctly?
<asac> chroot tells me that /bin/bash is not tehre
<ogra_> ooof
<asac> , but it surely is
 * ogra_ didnt have to use the binfmt stuff in years ... 
<asac> QEMU_LD_PREFIX  = /etc/qemu-binfmt/arm
<ogra_> first look if the qemu handler is inside your chroot
<asac> that doesnt exist
<asac> that /etc file/dir
<ogra_> before blaming the kernel :)
<ogra_> is qeu-user-static installed ?
<asac> ogra_: how do i know?
<asac> ogra_: yeah
<asac> i have qemu-arm-static
<ogra_> the binary ?
<asac> oh i can copy that in
<asac> right
<asac> let me try
<ogra_> that needs to live somewhere inside the chroot
<asac> to /sbin?
<ogra_> /usr/sbin or /usr/bin
<ogra_> i *think* it was the latter
 * ogra_ is so spoiled with his chromebook and USB 3.0 disk :)
<asac> yep worked :)
<asac> nice
<ogra_> i dont have to use all these weirdo workaround
<ogra_> s
<ogra_> get an edge !
 * tvoss mutters pledge for an edge
<asac> eh it all doesnt work :)
<asac> ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the thinkg larsu did is the unity plugin, no?
<asac> even though i mounted /proc
<ogra_> jibel, YOU ROCK !
<barry> stgraber: apparently my tablet refuses to hold a charge.  i was going to test it this morning
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no
<ogra_> asac, did you mount /sys too ? and did you do it inside the chroot ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: qmenumodel has another one
<tsdgeos> QVariant Converter::toQVariant(GVariant *value)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, right, lars told me already thx
<ogra_> asac, note that name resolution will indeed not work unless you copy the respective files from the host
<ogra_> pinging IPs should work if /proc and /sys are mounted though
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so yeah dee-qt, unity and qmenumodel
<tsdgeos> i think that's the 3
<asac> ogra_: no sys
<asac> but i could ping wihtout that in the past
<asac> ogra_: can i mount sysfs or do i need to bindmount?
<ogra_> mount -t sysfs sys /sys
<ogra_> when chrooted
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wait and gsettings-qt too
<jibel> ogra_, :) ty
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so dee-qt, unity, qmenumodel and gsettings-qt
<daveid> hello! any chance to get ubuntu touch to install onto an YP-G70 device?
<Saviq> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/respect-path/+merge/176904
<Saviq> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/more-robust-desktop-parsing/+merge/176931
<ogra_> daveid, if it isnt on the device page you might need to port it yourself
<ogra_> !devices |daveid
<ubot5> daveid: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> the link to the porting guide is in the channel topic
<daveid> ogra_: thanks!
<Geniuswork> Guys Could Please someone help me??
<ogra_> Geniuswork, did you see my answer above ?
<Geniuswork> Wait
<Geniuswork> which one?
<Geniuswork> the link??
<ogra_> <ogra_> Geniuswork, did you run repo sync after adding it to the xml file ?
<Geniuswork> i used breakfast
<Geniuswork> didn't manually make ot
<ogra_> well, it seemingly didnt pull or didnt find the tree
<Geniuswork> So Can I use The CM10.1 precompiled Zip for that??
<ogra_> no
<Debolaz> Is there a simulator of some sort that can be used to test ubuntu touch with intended screen resolution on a PC?
<Geniuswork> Then How??
<ogra_> Debolaz, nope, but it is desired that we have one at some point .... patches gracefully accepted ;)
<ogra_> Geniuswork, make sure the tree gets pulled ... if automated (breakfast) doesnt work i'd go step by step through the manual variant and see if they worked out
<Geniuswork> OK Will Try that Thanks
<ogra_> (and eventually find the broken step)
<Geniuswork> Though I have little experience
<Geniuswork> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: how are the images loking?
<davmor2> looking even
<ogra_> bad
<ogra_> dont try it
<davmor2> ogra_: Ouchie thanks
<ogra_> fix is pending
<mpt> MacSlow, hi, Oren would like to know whether snap-decisions can contain list views.
<MacSlow> mpt, no... just text (summary, body), icons (avatar, secondary) and 2 to 6 buttons
<mpt> MacSlow, so it can't contain a text field (or two text fields) either?
<MacSlow> mpt, not right now... in a meeting atm
<mpt> ok
<dholbach> xnox, ogra_, rsalveti, sergiusens: it looks like pad.u.c ate our porting guide update draft: http://pad.ubuntu.com/rw9y4Sk0D7 :-(
<sergiusens> dholbach: I think rsalveti has a 'parallel' wiki up
<rsalveti> dholbach: yeah, we just created another wiki for it
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress#preview
<dholbach> <3
 * dholbach hugs you all
<mterry> lool, heyo!  If you have some time, I'd appreciate some help understanding how to debug the platform-integration-plugin level of Qt
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you know what's the plan with lightdm on the touch image?
<ogra_> asac, new image build running ...
<asac> ogra_: thought it was running since 1h :)
<asac> already forgot what we wanted to do with that image
<asac> ...
<asac> ah wait, dashboard )
<asac> :)
<ogra_> pfft
 * asac goes back in time
<ogra_> asac, it takes more than 1h for the binary package to come out
<asac> ogra_: so what do we expect? I really forgot :)
 * asac is a proof that its taking far too long
<davmor2> asac: it to work?
<asac> to even start the image
<asac> davmor2: what was broken? :-P
<davmor2> asac: I don't know ogra_ told me not to upgrade :D
<ogra_> asac, well, that was a fast path thing :) that package isnt bzr'ed ... with bzr, MP and reviews etc it would have been >2h
<asac> davmor2: omg ... dont tell me that :)
<ogra_> asac, well, he would have ended with a non bootimg image ...
<ogra_> not much to test there
<asac> yes, i dont want to be remembered of that
<asac> plz
<asac> unless you know how we can put better safety belts into automation that this doesnt happen again
<asac> have you gotten an idea?
<ogra_> asac, i discussed with rsalveti to prevent the initial issue that caused it (adb removing executable bits) ... not much more we can do about it
<asac> ogra_: as long as exactly this issue will next time not slip through our nets we achieved the mission
<asac> if we identify a whole class of unseen things as well through whatwever we do its even better
<ogra_> asac, well, the issue is adb ... *I* wont run into it again ... but others might
<ogra_> if i develop script changes i test them on the devices ... to avoid typos i adb pull the script directly into my source tree before uploading ... which seems the safes to do
<ogra_> but adb always unsets all executable bits ... so if you fofrget to set it again you are screwed
<asac> so can we fix adb?
<lool> mterry: Sure; I might not be the ideal contact for this, but happy to try to help  :-)
<asac> ogra_: or where would the real fix be?
<lool> mterry: what's the issue?
<ogra_> asac, filing a bug now, not sure we can
<asac> ogra_: you basically say that adb pull doesnt keep same flags?
<ogra_> asac, yeah, adb not unsetting the x would eb the best solution
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> try it :)
<asac> i believe you
<ogra_> push and pull both unset executability
<ogra_> i guess android calls that a security feature
<mpt> MacSlow, the reason I was asking was to see whether these can be done with snap decisions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wifi-connecting-prompted
<lool> ogra_: what's the issue with adb and +x?
<asac> ogra_: you sure?
<asac> if its a bug for them too it would probably be accepted as a patch even
<lool> ogra_: It might just be a dumb implementation
<asac> lool: he says that adb pull/push wipes +x
<ogra_> lool, it gets automatically unset ... since i missed to set it again when pulling a script into my package soource after testing we ended up with a broken image today
<asac> lool: isnt android using adb sync or something to keep local built in sync with device for the whole stack?
<asac> how can that work if it kills all +x
<mpt> MacSlow, and similar cases e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#phone
<ogra_> asac, adb push and pull also work for unprivileged users ... i thnk it is to prevent users from pushing executable stuff to un-rooted android devices
<MacSlow> mpt, not right now... I've heard about the requirement, but didn't get any spec on it... also the security-aspect is not clear to me yet
<asac> ogra_: even with adb root i presume?
<ogra_> so i think they actually mean it as "security" feature
<ogra_> even with adb root
<ogra_> but as root yoou can set it again in the filesystem
<ogra_> non root users cant
<MacSlow> mpt, the question is if notifications are the right means for this... e.g. for such a change they would have to not timeout at all...
<ogra_> asac, sync might not work the same as push/pull
<dholbach> xnox, ogra_, rsalveti, sergiusens: I just went through my backlog, but couldn't any of the things we mentioned the last time which needed an update - I just added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress what I could find
<MacSlow> mpt, also how to pass data back like that isn't really in the protocol... as far as I can tell
<rsalveti> dholbach: cool, thanks
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90|Office> mehow: Is the design meeting today still around? Would Lina be able to attend or do we need to postpone the meeting?
<mterry> lool, greyback suggested you, but if you can redirect me, that's also good.  I'm getting "Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntumirserver"" (or ubuntumir, or ubuntu, whatever plugin I set it to).  It says that those plugins are available, but that it couldn't load it.  Is there an easy way to see why not?
<lool> asac: I never heard of sync before
<asac> yeah i guess i am on crack
<asac> dont remember what zach was saying
<greyback> mterry: loicm
<asac> have to check with bhoj or so how they do it
<lool> mterry: ah see, the other Loïc M is the one you want  :-)
<mterry> greyback, oh.  I saw loic and assumed lool.  :)
<lool> mterry: Also, Thomas V is super knowledgeable on platform API wrappers, but is also super busy  :)
<mterry> lool, greyback: sorry and thanks.  will bug loicm  :)
<mhall119> Calendar app meeting starting now in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<lool> asac, ogra_: Generally adding support for copying +x and even timestamps would be nice, but I fear it's a permanent delta we wont be able to upstream before long; or perhaps there's another command to do it with file attrs other than push
<greyback> mterry: so using QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver qmlscene fails with that error?
<ogra_> lool, i doubt we want to upstream all that stuff anyway
<ogra_> lool, i'm inclined to follow rsalveti's suggestion for udb :) (even though i dislike the rename)
<rsalveti> yeah, we shouldn't be trying to fix adb upstream, we should just fork our own
<rsalveti> but that might require a bit of more work :-)
<rsalveti> lool: can't we fix that in the adbd target side?
<mhall119> seb128: will the ubuntu-system-settings license info page list Click package copyright info?  Or just deb packages?
<lool> rsalveti: we could implement all of this I'm sure; if we don't mind the delta that's ok
<seb128> mhall119, just deb
<mhall119> :(
<seb128> mhall119, not sure it's supposed to list user apps infos, it's the system infos
<asac> ogra_: where is the image?
<asac> half way through?
<seb128> mhall119, don't give me some ":(", when I wrote that code we didn't have any click on the image yet ... we can fix it later
<mhall119> seb128: right, ok, just curious
<barry> didrocks: hi!  did you see my reply to lp: #1204528?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204528 in Ubuntu system image "Add DBus mocks for u/i testing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204528
<mhall119> seb128: I wasn't complaining about what you made, the system-settings apps is fantastic
<ogra_> asac, patience
<seb128> mhall119, thanks ;-)
<rsalveti> lool: right, at least the server in the target side, so we could keep the server from the host side untouched
<asac> ogra_: so images are right now in a state of patience?
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> but let's wait ogra_ to open that bug :-)
<mhall119> seb128: Currently all my Core App authors are listed in there, but the plan was to move them from .debs to .click, which means they won't be in there for long
<ogra_> asac, yeah, we need a subdir for that on cdimage ... with nice animated unicorn pics or so
<seb128> mhall119, do you know if there is a way to get something similar to the copyright file for click packages?
<didrocks> barry: yeah! thanks for answering, I didn't have time to think about it, (crazy day), but I'll get back to you in the incoming hour
<seb128> mhall119, "click list --manifest" doesn't seem to even list the license (or the example I've installed don't have a license)
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://cdn.meme.li/instances/600x/39989633.jpg
<mhall119> seb128: I don't know, I think having a central database of meta-data was what Click was designed to avoid,so probably not
<barry> didrocks: sounds great.  i'll start working on the uncontroversial stuff first :)
<mhall119> seb128: but I'll check with dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: is there a way to get copyright info from all installed click packages?
<seb128> mhall119, well, "click list --manifest" has the maintainer info, we could probably add the license if needed
<ogra_> bug 1204925
<ubot5> bug 1204925 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adb/adbd should not unset executable bits " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204925
<mhall119> seb128: ah, ok, shall I make a wishlist bug then?
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ is that planned
<ogra_> rsalveti, heh, yeah, that one :)
<seb128> mhall119, I'm not even sure that's useful or that we want to list third part apps in the system infos, I need to check with mpt
<seb128> mhall119, but it's a bit tricky that some core apps are going to use click...
<mhall119> seb128: my understanding was that our default install would be a combination of .debs and .click
<didrocks> barry: great! thanks ;)
<seb128> mpt, ^ do you have an opinion on whether the license infos in system settings should include click packages/user installed apps?
<mhall119> so first-party click packages for things like the clock, calendar, etc
<mpt> seb128, no I don't
<dholbach> mhall119, seb128: not quite sure if that's part of the manifest
<dholbach> I'll ask around
<lool> barry, didrocks: heyo; just wanted to confirm status of the OS updates UI: so barry is currently working on adding some final DBus APIs, and didrocks hasn't yet started with the UI part, but intends to start this WE
<lool> didrocks: might be hard to do offline  ;-)
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes, but all debs should be part of the base system
<lool> barry: If you get the chance to start this before didrocks, that would be nice
<sergiusens> seb128: I thought the plan was for all core apps to be click
<mhall119> sergiusens: but not all parts of the base system will be debs, isn't that right?
<sergiusens> mhall119: apps, no
<didrocks> lool: that's why I'm asking barry in bug #1204528, that would help testing and not having me spending tons of time just to emulate this
<ubot5> bug 1204528 in Ubuntu system image "Add DBus mocks for u/i testing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204528
<seb128> lool, shrug, the reason didrocks is doing it is to spare the learning curve about getting started on qml/writting a settings pnale
<mhall119> s/base system/default install/
<sergiusens> unless asac changed his mind
<sergiusens> ^^
<dholbach> mhall119, seb128: the security portion of the manifest seems to contain a "copyright" key
<dholbach> ah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex mentions a "license" part too
<barry> lool: +1
<seb128> lool, it's going to take a day to barry to figure out where to start, I spent an 1.5hours on hangout with didrocks to get him started
<seb128> dholbach, thanks
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> cjwatson, is "license" a key in the manifest we want to mention in the docs somewhere or even require?
<dholbach> or "copyright"
<didrocks> lool: so, if barry can ship the mocks, that would be enough to me
<didrocks> lool: would be a great step
<barry> didrocks: ack
<lool> didrocks, seb128, barry: Hmm I guess it might make more sense to enable didrocks to do the work quickly then; I'm a bit worried that we wont be able to test the UI before next week though
<lool> worst case we can stick to cmdline I guess
<barry> not ideal for sure
<Darkziik> hi everybody
<Darkziik> can you help me please?
<ogra_> Darkziik, how would we know if we can ?
<ogra_> !ask | Darkziik
<ubot5> Darkziik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Darkziik> thanks
<Darkziik> i need to know where i can get the last ubuntu image for my nexus 4
<cjwatson> seb128: I'd assume it would end up in the manifest; that's up to apps/SDK/something but it seems sensible
<cjwatson> I think there's a work item for bkerensa to define that
<cjwatson> mhall119: click was designed to avoid a central database of metadata, yes, but not to avoid storing metadata at all :)
<mhall119> for bkerensa to define?
<sergiusens> it's in the blueprint
<mhall119> link?
<oSoMoN> fginther: hey, it looks like jenkins is out of disk space for core apps: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/160/console
<oSoMoN> popey: is there a design meeting for calendar app today?
<w-flo> are there / were there any hacks in the ubuntu touch startup process that need CONFIG_PRINTK to be enabled?
<lool> barry: Just checked with didrocks and seb128; current plan where you would provide a mock and didrocks would do a basic UI seems the best way to deliver UI since they estimate it would take too long for you to learn about system settings plugins and C++ wrappers etc., so it's not worth it in the remaining time
<lool> barry: would you deliver the mock today for didrocks to be able to develop the UI?
<barry> lool: yep, mock should land today, hopefully within the next few hours
<fginther> oSoMoN, Thanks, I'll take a look
<jdstrand> dholbach: you said "the security portion of the manifest seems to contain a "copyright" key"
<lool> barry: Ok great
<jdstrand> dholbach: it the underlying tools support it, but if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click, you'll see that the click package security manifest is a subset of what aa-easyprof supports
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Putting_it_all_together help show that
<jdstrand> s/it the/the/
<ogra_> asac, image is done
<ogra_> heppy flashing
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^
<Darkziik> ogra_
<dholbach> jdstrand, ahh ok, gotcha
<dholbach> mhall119, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-click-package
<davmor2> ogra_: and flashing
<mterry> greyback, didn't see your question, sorry.  Yeah, even qmlscene fails.  But this is with ppa:phablet-team/mir, so I'm guessing that has something to do with it
<ogra_> stgraber, barry, did you see the dbus error with system-image-cli on the ML
<rtg> should one expect Youtube videos to work on manta ? was just browsing the indiegogo announcement and trying to view Jane's video.
<greyback> mterry: how about with QT_QPA_PLAFORM=ubuntumir ?
<mterry> greyback, yup, and with ubuntu
<greyback> mterry: are your packages up to date?
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mterry> greyback, they were yesterday, will update
<barry> ogra_: i just responded :)
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> ogra_: I didn't see it on the ML, but yeah, we have a broken client.ini again. I'll post on G+ and comment on my blog again.
<Darkziik> i need to know where i can get the last ubuntu image for my nexus 4
<ogra_> ok
<stgraber> ogra_: my new lxc-android-config and initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch fix that for good
<ogra_> Darkziik, use the phablet-flash tool, it will do the right thing
<greyback> mterry: you've started a mir_demo_server?
<Darkziik> ok thanks
<ogra_> Darkziik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i thought so (once you mentioned the .ini :) )
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm just waiting for system-image to finish the import of that latest daily, then I'll post to G+ and my blog so that user only have to apply that workaround once
<barry> stgraber: i gave the umount workaround on the mlist
<barry> (which fwiw, worked for me on my device)
<stgraber> barry: yeah, it worked but it didn't update
<stgraber> barry: so if you reboot your device now, it'll be broken again
<barry> stgraber: right, but there's no update for me now ;)
<stgraber> barry: in around 20min the latest daily will be available so it'll update to something that wipes the client.ini file and removes the diversion
<barry> stgraber: excellent.  i'll test that in a little while
<davmor2> ogra_: oh fun bug found, open the terminal on the phone run top, tilt the phone
<ogra_> davmor2, lol
<ogra_> davmor2, i cant run top
<davmor2> ogra_: qmlscene leaps to 100%
<ogra_> my kbd comes up upside down !
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^^
<ogra_> (or probably tmoenicke ^^^)
<ogra_> oh, doesnt happen the second time
<ogra_> ergh
<davmor2> ogra_: weirdly though only on the tilt from vert→hoz not from hoz→vert
<ogra_> what changed with the sensors
<ogra_> thats really unusable
<ogra_> evewn a minimal tils of the device now gets it inot half a rotation
<ogra_> *tilt
<davmor2> hahahaha I'm glad it's not just me then
<ogra_> no, thats really really broken
 * davmor2 files a bug
<ogra_> makes you dizzy when typing since the terminal tilts left and right with every keystroke
<ogra_> and it got really slow
<bfiller> ogra_: ugly, we're reworking the rotation support in osk now so hopefully this will get fixed, davmor2 please file a bug if you haven't yet
<ogra_> way to sensitive
<ogra_> bfiller, well, its not only the kbd ... the sensors themselves  should have a threshold before they try to tilt the screen
<davmor2> bfiller: the fun thing is that it doesn't happen when you tilt it back on vert to hoz
<ogra_> seems it is direct now so it is always half way tilted if you dont hold it super straight upright
<bfiller> jhodapp: ^^^^ know anything about this? sensors being too sensitive
<jhodapp> bfiller, no, I've not experienced that...what device?
<Saviq> sil2100, how are we with the platform release?
<ogra_> jhodapp, maguro
<sil2100> Saviq: it's pending on the check phase ;/
<jhodapp> ogra_, do you have another device, do you experience the same thing say on the n7?
<sil2100> Oh
<ogra_> i can try after the standup
<sil2100> Saviq: scratch that, it just finished 1 minute ago
<sil2100> Saviq: published
<Saviq> sil2100, awesome
<davmor2> bfiller, jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1204942
<Saviq> asac, ↑ that means we can try an image build and smoke test
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204942 in touch-preview-images "tilt sends qmlscene rocketing to 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]
<AskUbuntu> installing Ubuntu Touch on Coby Kyros 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/324460
<asac> Saviq: you mean we can try how unity8 will look like and go throught he dashboard without landing?
<Saviq> asac, it's landed
<Saviq> asac, it's in the next ppa
<Saviq> asac, unity8, that is
<davmor2> jhodapp: Yeap same issue on the n7
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> thanks for testing
<jhodapp> ok davmor2
<davmor2> jhodapp: infact the n7 trumps the maguro 102.8% cpu usage :)
<jhodapp> davmor2 lol
<barry> oh didrocks, why did you desert me?
<ogra_> desert you ?
<ogra_> ... like eating you after lunch ?
<ogra_> :)
<barry> ogra_: it would have been better to have been desserted! :)
<barry> than deserted :)
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> barry, do you need him for anything? is that about the system-settings and update?
<barry> seb128: ah, we were pvtmsg chatting about the dbus api, and his client quit on him
<seb128> ok
<nagu> Is there a chance to run ubuntu touch on VM?
<mhall119> nagu: no, but you can run the shell (Unity 8) in a nested window
<mhall119> and you can run the apps directly on your desktop, no VM needed
<nagu> yep I am doing the same :)
<nagu> wish to see that in action on vm :)
 * nik90|Office is loving the community at the moment. (Just got another major contribution froma community member for the clock app)
<user82> whats happening in the #ubuntu-edge?
<mhall119> nik90|Office: \o/
<user82> anyone got an invite? or is that an unofficial channel?
<nagu> I had seen some updates from joseph mills on G+ like he had been using some customized version ubuntu touch VM
<nagu> :)
<mhall119> user82: I don't think it's official, you can use this channel to talk about it
<user82> mhall119, i can not. invite only
<mhall119> nagu: IIRC, he's using a fork of the Unity2d codebase that was used in the original Ubuntu TV development
<user82> on launch of the campaign it was unreggd...
<ogra_> user82, hmm ? but you are just talking here
<mhall119> user82: this channel isn't invite only, you can use this channel to talk about Edge
<ogra_> why would we set it to invite only
<nagu> Thanks :)
<nik90|Office> mhall119: can you check if the clock app design meeting i still happening in another 15 mins
<nik90|Office> mhall119: I am asking since popey and dpm are away. So would you be leading the meeting?
<mhall119> nik90|Office: I can, do they usually lead it or does someone from the design team?
<user82> i cannot join it..but whatever.
<user82> i am talking about #ubuntu-edge not this one
<mhall119> user82: you don't need to join #ubuntu-edge, you should just talk here in #ubuntu-touch
<nik90|Office> mhall119: well popey is usually there to lead the meeting followed by the design team members
<user82> allright. i do not have anything special to talk about. just asking.
<nik90|Office> mhall119: I heard lina was not feeling well last week friday...so not sure about today's meeting
<mhall119> nik90|Office: well I'll jump on the call, and we'll see if it happens or not
<nik90|Office> mhall119: okay. I will be attending it from my phone. So no more irc for me.
<nik90|Office> see you at the hangout
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> Wellark: ping
<cking> i've got a samsung galaxy nexus, how do I exactly identify the model once it's running the touch image?
<ogra_> cking, getprop ro.cm.device
<cking> ogra_, nice, thanks
<cking> ogra_, more like, there seem to be several flavours of this device, any way to differentiate them?
<Saviq> asac, so, are we doing anything today with unity8 tests or?
<ogra_> cking, other flavours wouldnt say maguro :)
<ogra_> cking, getprop ro.hardware will get you the actual toplevel HW
<cking> tuna
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> all galaxy nexus are tuna ... some (the original google model) are the maguro flavour
<ogra_> the others will return their respective flavour for ro.cm.device
<asac> Saviq: we agreed to go ahead
<rtg> ogra_, is bug #1192309 relevant anymore ?
<asac> i would like to wait till the image came out though
<ubot5> bug 1192309 in linux-manta (Ubuntu) "nexus kernels need to support kernel 'quiet' option" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192309
<asac> Saviq: and we have green light that infrastructure
<asac> is up to the task
<ogra_> rtg, it never was :)
<asac> ogra_ knows the state of that
<rtg> ogra_, shall I do anything besides close it ?
<asac> ogra_: so after our image is there and we have results on maguro
<ogra_> rtg, nope
<ogra_> just invalidate it
<rtg> will do
<asac> we will get unity8 pushing to the image again (not yet archive in this step)
<asac> if that breaks tests we will go bcak to previous unity9
<asac> 8
<asac> gema: so the image after the one that we currently try to test :) ... will need unity8 added as the next test
<ogra_> so you want me to set the /current link back and forth ?
<asac> who do we work with? doanac ?
<ogra_> or what ?
<asac> ogra_: no... you wont move anything to current anyway :)
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> not even if we are greener than last /current ?
<asac> ogra_: they will back it out of the ppa/archive
<asac> and we respin an image without the broken stuff\
<asac> so we have same as we now have in /pending
<ogra_> i thought that was the prerequisite
<ogra_> asac, i dont get it, you want to explicitly put something broken in, roll an image and back it out again ?
<asac> ogra_: in my mail i said that we did this once
<asac> but next goal is complete green
<asac> for next /current
<asac> we can revisit that - maybe if unity8 lands green , but today there is no reason to revisit
<asac> for now
 * ogra_ looks which mail he missed while being in a meeting
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> asac, i still dont get what you want to do right now though, you want to explicitly put something broken in and test backing it out ?
<asac> ogra_: no. just saying that saviq will try to land an updated unity8
<asac> if that breaks the world he will backout
<Saviq> ogra_, asac do we want to test it today still or are we just waiting for tomorrow's image?
<ogra_> ah
<asac> so once he lands i would like to push a new image
<asac> if that fdails backout and push a working image again
<Saviq> asac, that's DONE
<asac> without waiting
<Saviq> asac, like two hours ago - I told you :)
<asac> Saviq: cool. so next image will pick it up?
<asac> kk
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> make that 5 hrs + build time
<ogra_> do we have to wait for all utah tests before backing out ?
<Saviq> asac, it's better
<Saviq> asac, it's already in 0725.1
<ogra_> oh, so we dont need a dedicated build for it ?
<asac> ogra_: we want to wait if utah tests with his changes go red
<asac> if so we want to backout ... and get back to state before
<asac> if all is good we leave it :)
<asac> and move it to archive
<ogra_> right, got it
<Saviq> asac, ogra_so we're just waiting for 0725.1 results
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the focus rin in the camera app doesnt seem happy today
<ogra_> *fing
<ogra_> bah
<Saviq> asac, ogra_ will we be able to "append" unity8 autopilot results to utah or do we wait with that for the next image?
<ogra_> plars, is maguro still doing something ? the dashboard looks so quiet sines a while
<ogra_> *since
<ogra_> Saviq, i guess thats a question for QA
<ogra_> i dont know enough about utah to judge hiw easy or hard that is
<plars> ogra_: rfowler is going to have to reimage that device manually, he couldn't even get it to boot
<ogra_> oh,wow
<Saviq> uh oh
<plars> rfowler: just out of curiosity, was it getting stuck at the "Google" screen on boot?
<Saviq> not my fault!
<plars> ogra_: I'm trying to run tests on mako at home, and I keep getting stuck at the Google boot screen when I do adb reboot
<ogra_> plars, i would have called that a fallout of the 25 image ... but then 25.1 had its default tests working
<ogra_> (on maguro)
<plars> ogra_: yeah, it got through the default smoke before it died
<ogra_> plars, well, check if adb works if that issue on your mako shows up ... and check whats running and the logs etc
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I'm pastebining the logcat now
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> ubuntu logs
<ogra_> upstart, syslog etc
<plars> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911738/
<ogra_> also check with top
<ogra_> do you see ueventd in the top five ?
<plars> ogra_: on this getaddrinfo error we get on the network, I'm recreating it here at home right now also, wlan0 doesn't exist at all
<ogra_> looks like ubuntuappmanager is dying ... but the intresting part is cut off
<ogra_> plars, are you sure thats 25.1 and not 25 ?
<plars> doanac: when you were observing that, was wlan0 just not up, or was it missing entirely?
<plars> ogra_: Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130725.1)
<ogra_> hmm, strange
<doanac> plars: i think just not up
<ogra_> well, your container didnt start completely
<doanac> can't remmember for sure
<asac> Saviq: lest wait for the image that picks up your new thing
<ogra_> which means udev wont be started
<asac> if next image will include it
<ogra_> which means lots of bad stuff will happen
<asac> talk to QA/doanac/plars etc.
<Saviq> asac, you're not listening ;)
<asac> to enable it
<Saviq> asac, 0725.1 already has it
<ogra_> asac, it is in
<asac> then enable it :)
<asac> you can even ask QA to rerun the tests if that happens too late
<asac> so yeah ... talk to them
<asac> get it added
<asac> and ask for jobs on maguro and mako to be rerun
<asac> doanac: gema: plars: ^^
<asac> doanac: gema: plars: security/sdk failed here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3176/
<asac> would be nice to get those green :)
<plars> asac: I will kick them off again, I'm fighting about 10 other fires at the moment though
<asac> plars: kk. can you add unity8-autopilot or ask someone else to do that?
<asac> we want that added and then all images retested
<asac> the 25.1 images retested
<rfowler> plars: yes
<plars> asac: I can, but let's get through the current tests for today first ok?
<plars> ogra_: what other logs would be useful here? I have logcat, syslog
<asac> ack
<asac> step by step
<asac> just saying after those are done
<asac> we want unity8 also be added and run on same image most likely
<ogra_> plars, syslog and some upstart logs (everything you find with "session"
<ogra_> )
<plars> ogra_: so just everything under /var/log/upstart then?
<ogra_> well, the touch session ones are most intresting
<ogra_> and lxc-android-*
<ogra_> your logcat shows ubuntuappmanager dies though
<ogra_> but thats cut off already
<ogra_> plars, also did you check with top if ueventd is possible consuming a lot cpu ?
<ogra_> then it would be a known bug
<plars> ogra_: it is, indeed
<ogra_> ah, yeah, dont bother then, just reboot
<plars> ogra_: which is this ueventd bug? From the looks of things, it could be the whole reason we sometimes hit these strange network issues
<ogra_> there is work going on to estabish an upstart bridge into the container so udev wont try to start if ueventd still does its things
<ogra_> (thats actually the cause of this issue)
<plars> doanac: ^
<ogra_> bug 1190792
<ubot5> bug 1190792 in touch-preview-images "ueventd in a busy loop on container-flipped image" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190792
<ogra_> rsalveti, and jodh work on a fix
<asac> Saviq: whats the PPA MIR is currently in?
<asac> for saucy?
<ogra_> we do MIRs from PPAs now ?
<asac> mir
<doanac> plars: thanks for the link
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> Mir :)
<asac> :)
<asac> miR
<ogra_> mIr
<asac> :)
<asac> that looks niec
<asac> nice
<asac> ppa:mir-team/staging
<ogra_> would make a good logo
<plars> rfowler: !
<plars> rfowler: ok, I have a protocol fault on manta-01
<plars> rfowler: but I can't connect... any chance you can try unplugging/replugging the usb and see if I can connect and get logs off it?
<plars> rfowler: it doesn't even show up in adb devices, but instead of giving me device not found, gives me protocol fault... so this may not be the only way it fails like this, but if I could gather something from it, it might be useful
<asac> tvoss: i am using apt-get build-dep mir
<asac> against the mir-staging ppa
<asac> tvoss: to get the build deps
<asac> is that correct? (on arm)
<asac> to build trunk
<rfowler> plars: one sec..
<tvoss> asac, yup, that should be fine
<asac> k
<rfowler> plars: or several...
<dcope> when will ubuntu for android be available?
<rfowler> plars: it's stuck on the google screen
<dcope> rfowler: did you just flash ubuntu to the device?
<plars> rfowler: hmm, there seems to be a lot of that going around today
<dcope> my n4 did the same thing earlier this week... i had to do a manual reflash
<plars> rfowler: can you try unplugging/replugging the usb?
<dcope> worked fine after that
<rfowler> dcope: not the manta
<rfowler> plars: will do
<rfowler> plars: done
<rfowler> plars: the google screen just coming and going
<plars> rfowler: wait
<plars> rfowler: I see it again
<plars> rfowler: plug it in and leave it for a moment
<rfowler> plars
<rfowler> plars: i did
<plars> wow, this is crazy
<rfowler> plars: looks like it keeps rebooting
<plars> rfowler: I see it, and connect, then my connection to it dies
<plars> rfowler: yeah, I think so
<dcope> mine did the same thing...
<dcope> plars: did you try manually reflashing?
<rfowler> plars: reflash?
<plars> rfowler: try hard powering it off and turning it on, if that doesn't work may need to reflash
<plars> ogra_: ^ manta issues too
<rfowler> plars: ok... on seck
<rfowler> sec
<oSoMoN> fginther: have you had a chance to have a look at the out-of-disk-space issue for the core-apps jenkins instance?
<ogra_> plars, Saviq had them with 25 ... should be gone with 25.1
<plars> dcope: rfowler will, I'm about 2000 miles away :)
<ogra_> just strech your arm dude
<ogra_> :)
<rfowler> plars: hard boot... still rebooting...
<rfowler> plars: I'll go reflash it...
<ogra_> can you boot into recovery and do:
<ogra_> adb shell cat /proc/last_kmsg | pastebint
<ogra_> that should dump the last dmesg into a pastebin
<ogra_> rfowler, ^^^
<ogra_> there was an odd kernel oops when Saviq has his issues with the 25 image
<ogra_> i wonder if thats the same
<dcope> wondering if the new nexus 7 will be able to do ubuntu on android ok
<rfowler> ogra_: no last_kmsg in /proc
<rfowler> ogra_: no last anything
<ogra_> hmm then the system doesnt think it crashed
<ogra_> its all fine, we are hallucinating it seems :P
<rfowler> ogra_: any other logs before I wax it?
<ogra_> nope, that was the intresting one
<ogra_> try a reflash
<rfowler> ok
<plars> ogra_, bfiller, asac: maguro app tests are running now, thanks to rfowler for restoring the device to working order
<ogra_> great
<gema> rfowler: mine has died too, any advice?
<gema> rfowler: my mako won't start
<gema> I have been charging it for days with little success
 * ogra_ raises a brow seeing all maguro apptests fail with dbus errors again
<bluefiero1985> does anyone know when ubuntu touch will be a full ios? not just a preview?
<ogra_> plars, doanac ... looks like there is a new dbus issue on maguro
<MacSlow> mzanetti, not sure if heaps of ice-cream count as dinner... but I'm back :)
<mzanetti> thanks... I want ice cream now
<mzanetti> MacSlow: haven't had much progress tho... something seems fishy with the notification gi stuff
<Mihir> Hey, how does copy text works in ubuntu touch SDK,
<user82> btw do we have 3g config GUI now?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll be up/back at ~0:00 to be sure to catch veebers
<Mihir> want to include in one of core apps ?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: one sec
<mzanetti> MacSlow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911970/
<mzanetti> MacSlow: GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.62 was not provided by any .service files
<mzanetti> MacSlow: do you know whats wrong here?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, backend died?!
<MacSlow> mzanetti, just my first guess
<mzanetti> MacSlow: might be related to the "Killing loop!" message
<MacSlow> mzanetti, "Killing loop" is just a remark that the custom GLib-loop was forcefully quit after 10 secs
<MacSlow> mzanetti, which means the tap on the buttons did not happen (have any effect)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: it doesn't happen here
<MacSlow> mzanetti, and that's really the main issue to solve
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the mouse never moves to the notification
<MacSlow> mzanetti, same here... that's what I've been trying to solve the whole time
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it works with the lock-screen ap-tests but not the not notification ap-tests
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no clue why
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ok... lemme check
<MacSlow> mzanetti, maybe I've to use a differnent @with_lightm* decorator?
<mzanetti> don't think so
<mzanetti> by the time this stuff happens lightdm is not involved any more
<mzanetti> the unlocking succeds
<plars> ogra_: yeah, om26er is looking at it, seems all the apps are crashing or something
<ogra_> plars, well, that might be a good indicator for unity breakage ... see the conversation between asac and Saviq above
<om26er> plars, can I install utah on precise?
<plars> om26er: certainly
<mzanetti> MacSlow: got it :D
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well... its not working yet... but I know why its not
<mzanetti> MacSlow: we're in the wrong channel btw
<fginther> kenvandine, can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/ubuntuuitoolkit-rename/+merge/177009
<plars> Saviq: so were you saying you landed a new unity8? or just updated tests for it? any chance it could cause problems on maguro?
<plars> Saviq: I am working on those tests, I have them running locally on my mako and they all seemed to pass
<ogra_> plars, he landed a new unity8 right before the .1 image was built
<plars> ogra_: ok, thanks, I couldn't tell from the conversation if it was unity8 or the tests that landed. Not sure if they would have any better chance than the app tests, but let me finish up with this branch and we can give it try in the lab
<xiudo> hello Channel
<xiudo> I have a question, Will the Ubuntu-Edge work with Verizon's network?
<ogra_> plars, yeah, fine ...
<ogra_> xiudo, with LTE most likely
<Saviq> plars, no, no reason why it should affect maguro
<xiudo> I figured the LTE would work for Data but Verizon is not GSM so would voice work?
<Saviq> plars, we reworked the tests recently and fixed a bunch of bugs in platform
<Saviq> plars, which were blocking us from running on device
<ogra_> xiudo, well, there wont be CDMA
<ogra_> (which i think verizon uses (someone correct me if i'm wrong)
<ogra_> )
<Saviq> plars, now I'm getting 100% reliable results on maguro, unfortunately there's a rare crasher (7 times out of ~200 tests) on manta
<w-flo> $6,001,703 :-)
<ogra_> \o/
<Saviq> plars, it's crashing in Qt, hopefully fixed in 5.1 - still have to verify - and try to find a solution
<xiudo> orga_ Ya Big-V is CDMA :/ so i might have to switch to a diffrent carrier when the Edge gets here
<ogra_> yeah
<xiudo> ogra_: Oh well, by the time may 2014 rolls around i will be out of contract
<ryukafalz> any news on CDMA support in ubuntu touch btw?
<plars> rfowler: any chance you can take a look at the maguro again, see if you see activity on the screen? (it's still running tests)
<plars> oh
<xiudo> I have a second question.  Will play/Android apps work under ubuntu touch? or will they only be avaiable though the android boot
<plars> ogra_: looking at a job that's still in progress and taking too long, seeing a lot of this:
<plars> Jul 25 18:15:09 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1049.657287] init: powerd main process (3864) killed by SEGV signal
<ogra_> plars, ouch
<ogra_> plars, thats mfisch and sforshee territory
<plars> ogra_: yeah, it's in the previous ones too
<plars> not sure if that's causing the other problems, but it doesn't look good
<ogra_> it should behave pretty independently
<ogra_> plars, i see it locally too
<mfisch> plars: thats not good
<w-flo> xiudo, android apps won't work on Ubuntu Touch.
<mfisch> plars: what are the circumstances for this?
<ogra_> hmm, enabling debugging doesnt really cause more in the logs
<ogra_> mfisch, todays image
<xiudo> w-flo: figured but hopped :D
<ogra_> seems to happen all the time
<plars> mfisch: maguro in the lab, 20130725.1 image, trying to run the app autopilot tests
<w-flo> xiudo, it's a new market for app developers :D
<xiudo> w-flo: sweet :D i assume it's all apt based?
<ogra_> mfisch, you shuld see it with todays image too
<plars> mfisch: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-mediaplayer-app-autopilot/29/console
<w-flo> xiudo, no. they now have "click packages".. apt can't scale with centralized lists of all packages
<om26er> apps are really crashing, just flashed the --pending and starting apps from terminal gives Segmentation fault
<xiudo> w-flo: oh wild
<om26er> tried camera and phone-app
<plars> om26er: you are seeing the powerd segfault too?
<om26er> plars, didn't see that
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> sforshee made some changes yesterday, let me find him
<ogra_> mfisch, oh, and my screen doesnt turn on anymore
<mfisch> he added some dbus acks but they shouldnt be doing this, obviously
<mfisch> let me fire up my phone
<mfisch> yep, my log is full of them
<om26er> plars, ogra_ I think this is interesting:
<om26er> linkerlinker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found
<om26er> linkerlinker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROCL.so' not found
<ogra_> om26er, nope. thats nothing
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# powerd-cli active
<ogra_> ** (process:1180): WARNING **: requestSysState failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.canonical.powerd was not provided by any .service files
<ogra_> Power State requested, cookie is ��-@.
<ogra_> Press ctrl-c to exit.
<ogra_> thats something :)
<sforshee> ogra_, plars, mfisch: I haven't been seeing any segfaults
<savagejen> I wonder why the edge isn't going full open hardware and software. The reasons didn't make sense to me.
<ogra_> sforshee, well, i cant really make out what is causing this, its ot a segfault but seems dbus communication isnt possible
<sforshee> ogra_: I'm running latest powerd on top of an image from a couple of days ago, let me reflash and see if that changes anything
<ogra_> s/ot/not/
<ogra_> savagejen, show me an open mobile GPU
<ogra_> savagejen, or an open mobile modem
<savagejen> I have no idea, but why isn't it being done?
<kenvandine> fginther, sure
<ogra_> savagejen, because the manufacturers dont want to ... they think opening will make them lose advantages vs the competition
<ogra_> same issue why you cant get open drivers for highend GPUs on the PC
<ogra_> well, you can but they cant cope with the closed ones
<savagejen> I'd give the competitive advantage of my business to a manufacturer that allowed it
<ogra_> what is your business ?
<savagejen> me, as a consumer
<ogra_> does it involve buying 100mio chips from him ?
<savagejen> ubuntu's business does
<ogra_> else the margin will be to small to even matter
<ogra_> ubuntu will build 40000 edges
<ogra_> not 100mio
<savagejen> if they get funding
<ogra_> apples and samsungs business matter for manufaturers
<savagejen> a lot of friends are refusing to pledge because it's not fully open
<ogra_> not a tiny company that builds 40000 phones
<mfisch> sforshee: after my call I will dig into this crash
<ogra_> savagejen, ask them what i asked you, we will go for open if there is open and can fulfill the specs
<ogra_> savagejen, if they know something i'm sure we want to know about it
<savagejen> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j166z/hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of_ubuntu/cba3h7w
<ogra_> but the HW must be capable to drive a desktop
<ogra_> as performant as you would expect that
<ogra_> Saviq, i dont have anything on screen with 25.1 :(
<ogra_> i thought it was the powerd issue, but even without powerd there is nothing
<ogra_> no shell *sniff*
<Saviq> ogra_, hum, I've been running unity8's ap tests in a loop for 2 hrs now
<Saviq> ogra_, on manta and maguro
<ogra_> well, i dont try tests ... i just try to use the phone :)
<ogra_> i see it in the process;list
<Saviq> ogra_,  well, yeah I had the shell on both to start with
<ogra_> right, nothing here
 * ogra_ reboots again
<ogra_> rsalveti, did anything on the android side change today ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: not that I remember, why?
<ogra_> 25 worked fine for me (except for the fstab issues)
<ogra_> rsalveti, black screen on my maguro with 25,1
<ogra_> i see everything running
<ogra_> but have a black screen
<sforshee> mfisch, ogra_: I just managed to hang powerd hard. /proc/pid/wchan prints binder_thread_read, which I don't understand.
<rsalveti> ogra_: logcat?
<mfisch> sforshee: lets G+
<mfisch> I have an idea on the segvs
<rfowler> plars: manta-01 doesn't appear to be doing much on the screen
<plars> rfowler: it's about to
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5912178/
<rsalveti> I/ServiceManager( 1204): Waiting for service sensorservice...
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's the race
<rsalveti> ogra_: reboot
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i rebooted 100 times already
<ogra_> doesnt change a thing
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's probably taking 100% of your cpu
<rsalveti> argh, then it seems you're always getting the race
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> top looks just fine
<ogra_> load is at 0.19
<ogra_> nothing weird
<ogra_> (right after boot)
<rsalveti> hm, sensorservice is not running, right?
<ogra_> all processes that should be there are there
<rsalveti> if so, kill it
<ogra_> not running
<rsalveti> wonder why it failed =\
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> then we are two
<rsalveti> ogra_: try starting running it manually from the android side
<ogra_> sensor service ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<rsalveti> just to see if it crashes or something
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> shell comes up
<rsalveti> ogra_: the race we usually have there is when someone requests the sensor before the android side is even started properly
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ adds more sleep :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> sforshee, mfisch, the powerd issue might be related ^^^
<sforshee> ogra_, rsalveti: so how do we wait for it to be ready?
<ogra_> sforshee, upstart
<ogra_> (once that has been written)
<rsalveti> argh, split
<wilee-nilee> I have all that turned off I never see splits or join and parts
<rsalveti> yeah, was going to reply sforshee but he left due the split hehe :-)
<rsalveti> seems to be back
<rsalveti> sforshee: we'll have an upstart bridge that will get the android service related events
<rsalveti> so we know when something is ready, for example
<rsalveti> should hopefully land next week
<sforshee> rsalveti: okay
<sforshee> rsalveti: this hang I have in powerd looks like it may be when we call sf_unblank(), but I need to verify
<sforshee> rsalveti: yep, it seems we call sf_unblank() but it doesn't return
<ogra_> sigh, no matter how many sleeps i add or where i add them
<ogra_> doesnt help
<rsalveti> ogra_: disable the unity8 work, boot, and then start it manually after a while
<rsalveti> first just check if disabling such service makes the sensorservice to be up at least
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> sforshee: might be a race if that happens before sf is actually up
<sforshee> rsalveti: no, it works for a while then stops working
<rsalveti> have the logcat?
<sforshee> let me get it
<ogra_> rsalveti, unity8 didnt help
<ogra_> trying the whole session now
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> doesnt come up
<rsalveti> wtf
<ogra_> the whole rest is running
<rsalveti> sensorservice should be manually started by init.rc
<ogra_> well, i didnt touch init.rc
<rsalveti> ogra_: have the logcat?
<ogra_> did anyone ?
<rsalveti> nops
<rsalveti> I just flashed 25.1 here and it's working fine
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5912247/
<ogra_> rsalveti, strange
<rsalveti> ogra_:
<rsalveti> I/        (  806): UASensorsProximity* ua_sensors_proximity_new()():148
<rsalveti> that's the one requesting the service
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> probably powerd
 * ogra_ flashes freshly 
<rsalveti> ogra_: try disabling powerd
<ogra_> i did
<ogra_> that was the first thing i tried
<rsalveti> hm, them who is starting that one
<rsalveti> or is that happening after you manually started unity8?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> fresh boot with the whole session disabled
<rsalveti> I/        (  650): UApplicationOptions* u_application_options_new_from_cmd_line(int, char**)():215
<rsalveti> I/        (  650): UApplicationLifecycleDelegate* u_application_lifecycle_delegate_new()()
<rsalveti> well, someone is trying to run an app in there
<ogra_> let me reboot again
<sforshee> rsalveti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5912258/
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5912263/
<rsalveti> sforshee: D/SurfaceFlinger(  566):  screen was previously acquired
<sforshee> what does that mean?
<sforshee> and, shouldn't the function at least return? That's a bad way to fail.
<rsalveti> checking now, but that's the only different message there, between the blanks
<rsalveti> sforshee: http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/frameworks/native/services/surfaceflinger/SurfaceFlinger.cpp#2072
<rsalveti> yeah, in theory it should be returning
<rsalveti> sforshee: how did you reproduce this issue?
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, same thing
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that after a clean flash?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> let me do a fresh flash
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5912319/ mine
<rsalveti> see that sensorservice is already started before someone requests it
<sforshee> rsalveti: what I still don't know is _why_ the screen is already acquired
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> sforshee: yeah, no idea, is this mako?
<sforshee> yep
<rsalveti> I know mako has a few other proprietary daemons all around, wonder if someone tried to acquire that
<rsalveti> but still
<sforshee> rsalveti: could that happen if we called sf_unblank twice without an intervening sf_blank?
<Surendar> hey all I would like to if I can install Ubuntu touch on my galaxy s2
<ogra_> Surendar, see the device wikipage, there should be a link
<sforshee> I'll be _very_ happy when all this display code moves to unity
<rsalveti> sforshee: shouldn't just trying to see
<ogra_> !devices | Surendar
<ubot5> Surendar: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<rsalveti> sforshee: yeah :-)
<ogra_> sforshee, just to find new bugs ?
<BillChan> Hello all!
<ogra_> :)
<Surendar> got Them Thank you all
<BillChan> Just new to this group, do a lot of google search and wanna know is it really hopeless to install ubuntu touch on Asus Fonepad?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, new code, new bugs, always
<rsalveti> but at least we can blame someone from our side
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> refreshing, isnt it ? :)
<ogra_> BillChan, check the device wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | BillChan
<ubot5> BillChan: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<BillChan> If it is not on the list, does it mean no hope?
<ogra_> if it inst there you could try porting it yourself ... a link to the porting guide is in the channel topic
<ogra_> rsalveti, fresh flash ... no shell
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> sorry, was to impatient
<BillChan> reading...searching keywork atom x86...
<ogra_> all there
<plars> rfowler, sforshee: manta seems to be getting bit by the powerd segfaults as well
<sforshee> plars: does it only happen when first booting?
<ogra_> BillChan, well, essentially you need a working cyanogenmod port first ... while it is possible to port from something else thats a rather advanced task
<ogra_> i dont think CM does x86
<plars> sforshee: continuously through the run - it's caused the first app test which only takes a few minutes to take 43 min. so far on manta - and still running
<plars> rfowler: can you see if there's anything obvious going on with the device?
<ogra_> wow
<rsalveti> ogra_: great :-)
<sforshee> plars: I haven't seen the segfault on mako or maguro, but I'll try manta
<ogra_> seems pressing the power button kills adb here
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, the device might be suspended
<ogra_> ah, no, coincidence
<ogra_> the plug is worn out
<rsalveti> ogra_: user bug
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<mhall119> kenvandine: got a minute to join #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
<mhall119> to talk about file manager's plugin?
<doanac> ogra_: shouldn't "adb shell setprop persist.sys.usb.config rndis,adb" make that setting stick across reboots?
<ogra_> doanac, hmm, not sure, rsalveti should it ?
<ogra_> doanac, we fire up adbd from upstart  ... i think that resets it
<doanac> it shows up for a bit, i see it under /data/properties, do a "sync" and reboot
<rsalveti> doanac: no, as we're always setting that to ''
<doanac> then it goes away
<rsalveti> as part of the boot
<doanac> is there a way i could make this persist?
<rsalveti> doanac: problem is that on the android side we're forcing it to 'adb', then at /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh I change that to be ''
<rfowler> plars: which device, manta-01?
<sforshee> plars: I only see the segfaults during boot on manta too. Can you give me a use case to reproduce?
<rsalveti> so we don't enable adb automatically inside the android container
<plars> rfowler: yes
<rsalveti> as that will conflict with ubuntu's adb
<ogra_> sforshee, dos powerd do anything for usb suspend ?
<rfowler> plars: its stuck on google screen again
<rsalveti> doanac: what do you need to do?
<plars> sforshee: we are just running the autopilot tests
<rfowler> plars: not rebooting... just taunting me with the google logo
<doanac> rsalveti: i'm wanting rndis enabled on every boot so we can tether the device to our host PC
<plars> rfowler: ok, going to kill the job and see if it kicks off the next one somehow
<doanac> rsalveti: it would allow us to not require wifi for our jobs in the lab
<sforshee> ogra_: I'm not sure what you mean exactly, but it's not doing anything explicitly for usb
<ogra_> sforshee, thanks ... i was wondering of the adb teardowns doanac sees could be powerd related
<sforshee> ogra_: well powerd will enable the kernel autosuspend. The usb drivers seem to hold a wakelock when usb is connected to prevent suspend from actually happening though.
<ogra_> doanac, cp /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf/etc/init/android-tools-adbd.override ... then just add the setprop for rndis in there after the last echo to sysyfs
<mhall119> OMG, camera works on grouper!
<ogra_> that should do for test purposes
<mhall119> when did that happen?
<ogra_> mhall119, old news
<ogra_> since ages
<mhall119> not for me, this is great!
<doanac> ogra_: thanks. i'll try that
<ogra_> like two days or so :)
<ogra_> mhall119, 3mio ago
<mhall119> this is what happens when I get a nexus4, I stop phablet-flashing my nexus 7 twice a day
<rsalveti> doanac: yeah, looking if that can be enabled differently, but what ogra_ said should work
<rsalveti> only thing is that the setprop needs to happen after the container is up
<ogra_> mhall119, oh my, so all development will stall once we all have edges
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh
<ogra_> hmm, then the above might not work
<mhall119> ogra_: have no fear, I will continue complaining about any problems with the N7 or N4 :)
<ogra_> doanac, in that case yu might want to hack it into  lxc-android-config.conf
<ogra_> at the very end of post-start script
<doanac> ogra_: yeah. we really need it to happen when ADB starts. the setprop of rndis causes adb to restart. This means code that's doing a wait-for-device might get tricked
<rsalveti> ogra_: doanac: thing is, we need to disable adb from the ubuntu side for that to work
<rsalveti> and we need to set up the right property
<rsalveti> doanac: and once you set rndis, adb will be started from the android container
<rsalveti> so adb shell and stuff will not get what you might be expecting
<ogra_> we removed the binary
<doanac> rsalveti: that part has worked for me.
<ogra_> it restarts the running instance on the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, I had that back because I wanted a way to run adb from the android side
<rsalveti> ogra_: remember? even the instructions
<rsalveti> to set up via tcp
<ogra_> uh, thats error prone
<rsalveti> so you can have 2 adbs running
<rsalveti> one over usb and the other over tcp
<ogra_> well, does the system cope ?
<rsalveti> yes
<ogra_> i could imagine that can cause instability of the connection
<ogra_> especially since our adbd isnt fully original anymore
<rsalveti> ogra_: works fine because it uses a different protocol
<ogra_> hmm, k
<rsalveti> doanac: can you share what your script is currently doing?
<ogra_> rsalveti, arent you in the mail thread ?
<ogra_> hmm, no apprently not
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, but easier to ask then trying to find it here :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, what jibel blogged is essentially the outcome of  this thread
<doanac> rsalveti: essentially, i'm running this: adb $ADBOPTS shell setprop persist.sys.usb.config rndis,adb
<rsalveti> it's already hard to find my gmail tab haha
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> i know what you mean
<doanac> and my host side will detect the rndis device and set up a bridge connection for it
<doanac> i have a udev rule it even calls "adb shell dhclient usb0" for the target
<rsalveti> doanac: right, and that will also try to start adb from the android side
<doanac> so you get automagic usb network
<rsalveti> guess it'll fail to start because the ubuntu one is already running, right?
<rsalveti> let me try here
<doanac> rsalveti: don't now, just know i get the right adb from the host until
<doanac> reboot and then rndis goes away
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# setprop persist.sys.usb.config rndis,adb
<rsalveti> rsalveti@evatp:~$ adb shell
<rsalveti> error: insufficient permissions for device
<rsalveti> with maguro
<ogra_> thats your host side
<ogra_> indeed adbd restarts
<rsalveti> yeah, it kicks me
<ogra_> not sure why your server also dies though
<mhall119> ogra_: still no sound on grouper though ;)
<doanac> rsalveti: the insufficient permission is because you need a new udev rule
<rsalveti> oh
<ogra_> mhall119, diwic ...
<doanac> rsalveti: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<ogra_> rsalveti, host side :)
<rsalveti> interesting
<rsalveti> mhall119: in progress
<ogra_> doanac, uh, use udev-acl (or the newer mechanism i forgot the name for)
<mhall119> rsalveti: I shall go back to constantly phablet-flashing then :)
<ogra_> doanac, groups are deprecated :(they will say)
<doanac> ogra_: i'll use whatever. that's just what got things working initially :)
<ogra_> yeah, for packaging it look at the other rules for saucy in phablet-flash ... i think sergiusens did the right thing in there
<rsalveti> slow maguro...
<rsalveti> doanac: ogra_: yeah, android's adb does start, but causes no harm
<rsalveti> afaik
<rsalveti> doanac: if you want to be completely safe you could add ogra_'s hack as part of the build job
<rsalveti> which is a line to remove the adb from the android side
<doanac> rsalveti: which hack of his? which file/line
<ogra_> rm $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/sbin/adbd
<ogra_> in /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh
<doanac> ogra_: okay. will try. thanks
<ogra_> right after the initrd is unpacked
<sforshee> rsalveti: I suspect some kind of driver race condition is behind the sf_* call hangs. I can only reproduce it on mako, and there's a timing element to it.
<ogra_> (before the pts creation)
<rsalveti> sforshee: right, was thinking something along this line, but were you able to understand better how to reproduce the issue at least?
<sforshee> rsalveti: press the power button as fast as you can ;-)
<sforshee> rsalveti: the changes merged yesterday will change the timings, as we no longer delay suspending if no clients are waiting to ack the transition
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<rsalveti> wonder if that would also happen with android
<sforshee> rsalveti: I can't make it happen under android, but then android has a delay so it can do an animation before turning off the screen
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> haha, it's amazing that we're finding so many bugs in the android side
<rsalveti> just because we're behaving differently than android :-)
<rsalveti> which means people just test the default code path
<sforshee> you see the same thing a lot with acpi on pcs
<rsalveti> right :-)
<DavidF> hey all. How's life?
<wilee-nilee> horrific now about you. ;)
<vair> hi there! who know how to assign volume keys to alsamixer? (ubuntu touch last build -samsung galaxy nexus)
<DavidF> I'm doing well, thanks.
<DavidF> Small question: Can I install apps through the terminal? (Just like on the desktop with PPA?)
<DavidF> close
<DavidF> but it;'s asking me for a password that does not exist?
<vair> the password is phablet
<DavidF> oh, right ha ha
<DavidF> Awesome
<DavidF> so now if I go to my apps... they should be there, yes? (At least in their current forms :P )
<DavidF> no
<DavidF> I was very wrong on that front. Hmmm
<DavidF> Seems I need to install them through SSH
<Ero> Hi, just installed Touch on my Google Nexus, most settings are white pages, is it supposed to be that(not implemented yet maby)? And how do I go back from one setting screen, to "start settings screen" again? Without closing and restarting the settings app?
<ogra_> Ero, most backends are still missing in the settings, yes
<Ero> Hmm after reboot the "bottom menu swipe" started working!
<om26er_> sorry I forgot, how do you check your build number ?
<plars> sforshee: om26er_ was able to reproduce it on a different maguro also, this is what we are seeing on maguro and manta in the lab: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1205115
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205115 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Apps crash on startup" [Critical,New]
<sforshee> plars: based on the bug description my first guess would be that these are both a result of some kind of problem with the sensor support
<plars> sforshee: sensors?
<sforshee> plars: for one, some earlier discussion indicated that starting powerd before the sensors were ready causes it to segfault
<sforshee> plars: and the last thing that the camera app prites out before segfaulting is something about setting up some sensor stuff
<sforshee> s/prites/prints/
<plars> sforshee: it's not just camera though, it's all apps
<sforshee> plars: in the images I flashed a couple of hours ago I can launch apps, and powerd doesn't segfault except maybe once during boot
<sforshee> plars: it would be very very surprising if powerd had anything to do with a problem launching apps
<sforshee> much more likely is that there's something else causing both powerd and apps to segfault
<sforshee> plars: if you can point me at a specific build I can flash to reproduce the issues, that would be great
<plars> sforshee: it's on the 20130715.1 build, maguro and manta. Which device were you testing on?
<sforshee> plars: I've tried maguro, manta, and mako
<sforshee> plars: so you're seeing the problems on an image from a week ago
<plars> sforshee: no, sorry, 20130725.1 (typo)
<plars> today's latest
<plars> sforshee: yesterday's was working fine though
<om26er_> sforshee, phablet-flash --pending
<sforshee> om26er_: thanks. Was just trying to figure out how to get it to give me something that wasn't from 3 days ago ;-)
<sforshee> plars: so what I do know is that with the 20130722 build and powerd from trunk I don't see it segfaulting
<plars> sforshee: nor did we
<sforshee> downloading 20130725.1, I'll see what I see
<sforshee> plars: you built powerd from trunk today and tried it on that image?
<sforshee> that's what I have
<plars> sforshee: no, I just installed today's image
<sforshee> plars: okay. I need to go do some things while this downloads, so I'll try it a bit later
<plars> sforshee: np, thanks for taking a look!
<greyback> ricmm: hey, need me to do anything unity-on-mir related?
<greyback> before I go on holiday properly
<MacSlow> veebers, ping
<veebers> MacSlow: pong
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-26
<augrox> I'm dieing to know. Will Ubuntu touch has proper windowed multitasking? Or will it be only for media consumption. Like all the tablets currently on the market?
<augrox> have*
<ataranlen> Good evening everyone. I did apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade on my nexus 7, and now when it boots it only shows a black screen.
<ataranlen> any suggestions?
<ataranlen> Alright, let me take a step back. I tried to do an update because my "Settings" app wasn't working. About the only option that worked from it was the cellular one.
<popey> ataranlen: most of the settings app isn't finished yet, I'd re-flash the device
<ataranlen> Alright, So is there an alternative way to get blutooth devices connected?
<ataranlen> Namely a blutooth keyboard :)
<popey> ataranlen: maybe via command line tools, like hcitool
<popey> ataranlen: not tried myself, don't even know if bt is supported on the n7 yet..
<popey> http://bit.ly/18kIrhM suggests it's work in progress
<ataranlen> alright, thanks :)
<ataranlen> Thankfully I'm using MultiRom and reflashing is easy
<_rogue_>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-49-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.61GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GB, 75.8% free ** Disk: Total: 76.9GB, 76.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Etherne
<_rogue_> t: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 4h 45m 4s **
<RobbyF> Did i read some where that change logs might be coming this week?
<AskUbuntu> my touchpad and keyboard in labptop is notworking in ubuntu 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/324677
<acdxz06> is there a default root pass after installing ubuntu touch on nexus 4 ?
<acdxz06> nvm
<not_found> clever redirect from ubuntu-edge to here :)
<dholbach> good morning
<not_found> o/
<not_found> I am so hyped about Ubuntu Edge that I even installed the Ubuntu Touch SDK and I'm not a dev or a programmer :p
<oSoMoN> good morning
<spikey> Hi there
<spikey> im wondering when this awesome ubuntu release wil be ported to the galaxy s4 i9505 or is it already possible ?
<spikey> anyone ?
<sil2100> spikey: hi, sadly I don't know anything about that - as it's not an official platform, it's all up to users to get this running there
<spikey> Alright
<spikey> what do you mean by not an official platform ?
<deiu> spikey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<wilee-nilee> spikey, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2337903
<spikey> Thnks for the link deiu, i had already looked there and not see it there
<gema> ogra_: what's up with yesterday's images?
<gema> ogra_: any big fixes landing on the images today?
<ogra_> gema, they work fine on my devices here
<gema> ogra_: what devices do you have?
<ogra_> not that i know of
<ogra_> maguro and grouper
<gema> and 25.1 works well for you?
<ogra_> but i  know pwoplw in #phablet also used mako and Saviq has installed it on manta yesterda
<ogra_> y
<gema> ogra_: plars and omer were reporting failures and random crashes of apps that they could reproduce on their devices
<ogra_> *people
<ogra_> i see that unity8 is taking up about 30% CPU here .... but thats not affecting the UI feeling for me ... (definitely should eb fixed indeeed)
<ogra_> and i saw some odd behavior of the OSK in the terminal on maguro
<ogra_> beyond that no issues here
<gema> ogra_: say bug 1205115
<ubot5> bug 1205115 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Apps crash on startup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205115
<ogra_> ah, havent tried starting stuff from the cmdline, one sec
<gema> ack
<ogra_> works on grouper
 * ogra_ plugs the cable over
<ogra_> confirmed
<gema> what is confirmed? maguro and manta seemed to be suffering of it
<fast> does calling / sms work in galaxy s2 ubuntu touch
<gema> fast: I don't think we have supported images for that device
<fast> gema: you do
<ogra_> Saviq, so that new unity .... doe it do anything new the former one didnt ?
<gema> fast: ack, then I don't know if that works, we are not testing those :)
<ogra_> fast, no, but there is a commmunity port
<fast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<Saviq> ogra_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/131/debian/changelog :P
<ogra_> fast, you should talk to the porter, there should be a link on the device wikipage to an xda thread
<fast> ogra_: whats a port?
<Saviq> ogra_, so yeah, you can install scopes on devices
<gema> fast: a new version somebody is maintaining
<Saviq> ogra_, and they will display stuff in a better way than it did before
<ogra_> fast, if someone ports the code to a new device we call that a port :)
<Saviq> ogra_, indicators should be faster
<ogra_> Saviq, well, i'm more intrested if the new unity could cause bug 1205115
<ubot5> bug 1205115 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Apps crash on startup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205115
<Saviq> ogra_, that it
<ogra_> i.e. do you register with something we could be missing to set on user login etc
<rickspencer3> Saviq, should that bu be assigned to you?
<rickspencer3> It would be nice if someone claimed it in lp so folks knew it was being addressed ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, i also see a lot higher cpu consumption
<fast> ogra_: is it this http://goo.im/devs/MaxWallstedt/ubuntu-touch-i9100
<ogra_> currently top shows 52% CPU and 21% ram for the unity8 process
<ogra_> fast, talk to the porter on xda ... nobody here works on the S2 port
<ogra_> Saviq, do you have a maguro ? i definitely dont see that resource consumption on my grouper
<ogra_> seems to only happen on the gnex
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, got a maguro and works fine
<ogra_> thats strange
<Saviq> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1201116
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201116 in Unity 8 "[dash] combined memory leak & constant CPU usage when navigating through lenses" [Critical,In progress]
<fast> ogra_: i think i found it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165568
<Saviq> ogra_, but we do have this issue sometimes
<deiu> Does anyone know if work has begun on mobile data for mako?
<ogra_> Saviq, it is constantly there, my phone is locked atm with the above values
<ogra_> deiu, thats there since weeks
<deiu> hmm, someone should update the wiki page then :)
<deiu> Thanks!
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, when it happens it's constant
<ogra_> i also rebooted several times already
<Saviq> ogra_, restarting unity8 generally helps
<deiu> (I mean the google docs)
<ogra_> it persists
<fast> ogra_: calls don't work yet though
<dlan> anyone know is it possible to have a HDMI connection with nexus-4 ? so I can try desktop ui?
<ogra_> Saviq, ah, confirmed ...
<ogra_> dlan, there is no desktop UI yet ... thats 14.04 stuff
<ogra_> for 13.10 we focus on the phone only
<dlan> ogra_: oh, I thought we can switch from phone ui to desktop ui
<ogra_> yes you will, in 14.04 (was never announced differently)
<dlan> so, is there any pre-install image for the version 14.04
<ogra_> no, we start working on the 14.04 version after we released the 13.10 version (obviously)
<dlan> ogra_: so you mean that 14.04 is not ready? haven't start?
<ogra_> we need a solid phone OS before we cn even think about working on the convergence
<gema> dlan: we will start that one in october more or less
<dlan> gema: thanks
<asac> ogra_: powerd under control?
<ogra_> asac, dunno, i have lost my backlog (my bip server crashed over night) so i dont know how it turned out
<asac> ogra_: can we check what changed on the images to narrow down?
<asac> just would like to find an owner for this bug... if we could figure what the prob is that would be cool
<ogra_> asac, well, we know the powerd issue is self induced by some changes  ... but i dont know if sforshee nailed it down
<asac> ogra_: can you get it working by backing out?
<asac> e.g. going back to previous powerd?
<ogra_> will try ... let me confirm something for tvoss_ first
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy One Voice Day! :-D
<asac> JamesTait: welcome!
<asac> sforshee: can you confirm that bug 1205115 is a regression from powerd changes?
<ubot5> bug 1205115 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Apps crash on startup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205115
<asac> e.g. if yuou go back to previous versionms its gone?
<deus_> hi all
<deus_> any news for chinese tablets (Copy of GoClever A105) release of ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> deus_, feel free to port it :)
<ogra_> it depends on someone from the community porting it :)
<deus_> xD I wish I could XD
<deus_> I dont know how to get the drivers for my device
<deus_> and bake a custom rom
<ogra_> asac, still there with the previous version ... must be something else
<asac> ogra_: unity8? can you go back to previous there?
<ogra_> bah, and androids sensorservice is acting up again
<deiu> ogra_, I just flashed ubuntu on my Nexus4 and I can't seem to be able to get the cellular data connection :S
<ogra_> deiu, it should just come up by default
<deiu> actually, it didn't even find the carrier
<ogra_> asac, not sure, if i can find a deb i surely can :) (ppas usually wipe the former build, need to dig)
<asac> ogra_: Saviq should know
<asac> he said they are prepped for the case
<ogra_> deiu, does your SIM have a PIN ?
<deiu> yes
<deiu> weird, it didn't ask me for it
<ogra_> deiu, well, then you need to unlock it
<deiu> wasn't it supposed to ask for the PIN after finishing booting?
<ogra_> there is no UI for that ... (and i dont know the runes for doing it from cmdline, i fear you need to google)
<ogra_> (or dig the mailing list archives)
<deiu> Thanks
<ogra_> asac, i doubt it is unity8 ... my phone is now in a completely broken state due to the sensorservice not starting on the android side
<ogra_> asac, something accesses the sensors before the service is started, so it cant attach anymore ... i had that yesterday and was assuming a bad flashing since nobody else could reproduce it
<Saviq> asac, we'll just revert if we see breakage caused by unity8 - there's no downgrading in dpkg world...
<asac> Saviq: yeah i know. we have to try though locally
<asac> Saviq: so would be easier if we could get the old packages for ogra to try and confirm
<ogra_> asac, it even shows up if i reboot with the complete session disabled
<ogra_> it is not realted to any UI bits
<asac> maybe its not unity after all :)
<Saviq> asac, I can't see how unity8 could cause that
<seb128> deiu, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02776.html
<ogra_> asac, exactly
<ogra_> something started accesssing sensors before the contsainer is up ... sensorservice cant start because the sensor is blocked
<asac> Saviq: thats debugging and guessing. the only way we can systematically find out what causes this is to try backing out
<asac> ogra_: can you conpare the package manifest?
<asac> lets be smart about our guesses
<Saviq> asac, yeah I know
<ogra_> asac, i did yesterday already ... i didnt see that behavior with 25 but see it with 25.1 ... thats a pertty narrow window (6h or so)
<asac> ogra_: so whats the package difff?
<asac> what changed?
<ogra_> but the changes ML doesnt have anything that looks suspicious
<asac> between 25 and 25.1
<asac> ogra_: lets see the full list
<deiu> seb128, thanks
<seb128> deiu, you're welcome
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914158/
<deiu> seb128, do I need to install the ofono-scripts package on the phone?
<ogra_> the only non UI bit is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<asac> ogra_: can you go down one by one systematiically until you have it?
<asac> starting with whatever you feel is most likely :)
<deiu> hmm, I can't seem to get the keyboard to show again in the terminal application
<hurdman> hello
<ogra_> asac, nothing from that list ... thats the point
<hurdman> Wwill the futur ubuntu edge phone be open hardware ?
<asac> if we end up having all the same and we still have the issue we have to go back to drawingboard :)
<asac> ogra_: have you tried?
<asac> ogra_: go one by one
<asac> if previous image does work
<asac> and this one doesnt
<ogra_> asac, i checked the lxc and initrd changes from stgraber already ... all the rest cant affect it (since it happens even with the session not started)
<asac> that its either that
<asac> or something else
<asac> ogra_: have you backed stuff out?
<asac> you looked with your eyes right?
<tvoss_> ogra_, a lot of apps got upgraded in one go .. why is that?
<ogra_> asac, i disabled every upstart job except the container
<ogra_> asac, *nothing* started, but the issue poersists
<asac> ogra_: just downgrade the package ... is that not possible?
<ogra_> asac, i wont invest time into that, the apps cant influence it ... i have exactly 20 processes running ... 16 of them lxc container nothing else started and it still happens
<ogra_> there is something fundamental broken that cant come from these packages
<asac> so you say its guaranteed that the changes in the image are not the reason?
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure, yes
<asac> remember that if we now end up finding that it was in those images anyway
<asac> we waste lots of time
<asac> not just trying this quickly first
<ogra_> how would any of the apps influence it if they dont run ?
<asac> ogra_: what other sources could be to blame?
<ogra_> or any pf the framework
<asac> ogra_: i dont know. currently all i see is thats the only source of changes
<ogra_> *of
<asac> so either we had that issue before, or its becuse of those packages or we have other sources of noise
<asac> that i would surely like to identify and eliminate :)
<tvoss_> tmoenicke, ping
<ogra_> asac, it is some process that accesses a sensor ... before the container starts
<asac> ogra_: so first. have you gone back and tried 25 image for real?
<asac> e.g. are we 100% sure we didnt have the issue there?
<ogra_> i just cant identify which
<asac> lxc-android-config?
<asac> how about going back with that?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914181/
<ogra_> logcat
<ogra_> if i use android-chroot ... manually start the sensors service, all is fine
<asac> ogra_: you are trying to undersatndt he problem rather than systematically figuring what the problem caused and throwing it out :)
<asac> thats not scaling
<ogra_> the point is that the bug happens before the container is starting ... (which iis like the third thing starting after init)n  what accesses the sensor must start before the container
<ogra_> nothing on this list can do that
 * ogra_ shecks what these packages ship 
<deiu> what is the phablet password for sudo?
<sil2100> Kaleo: hi!
<sil2100> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205259
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205259 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ubuntu-ui-toolkit FTBFS because of missing licensecheck" [High,New]
<sil2100> Kaleo: FTBFS we get
<sil2100> bzoltan: ping! Hi!
<sil2100> bzoltan: maybe you could help out ^ ?
<ogra_> asac, logcat afer recursively purging ubuntu-touch (which includes all apps on the list and unity8) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914217/
<ogra_> asac, it has nothing to do with the changed packages
<ogra_> (i wish i knew with *what* it has to do)
<ogra_> it is definitely not solvable through backing out a package
<ogra_> there is some other fundamental flaw
<ogra_> asac, it must b something unpackaged on the android side ...
<ogra_> asac, either hybris  or platform-api
 * ogra_ will dig through the changelogs after a break
<tvoss> ogra_, could you give me the diff from 24 to 25.1?
<bartek> hi
<bartek> are there new instructions for porting Ubuntu Touch using newest "flipped Ubuntu Touch Images"?
<w-flo> bartek, there's only this WIP afaik, maybe it helps you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<seb128> stgraber, hey, did you stampfile change get merged (what's the right project/vcs for that code, I just saw your pastebin the other day)
<stgraber> seb128: yep, it's there now
<ogra_> tvoss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914258/
<stgraber> seb128: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<seb128> stgraber, thanks
<tvoss> ogra_, thx
<bartek> w-flo, thanks
<w-flo> bartek, it won't help you. I guess. Just looked at what's changed in that wiki article, and the important bits are still missing
<bartek> yeah, I am reading it
<ogra_> tvoss, i'd blame apparmor for your issue
<ogra_> (sadly that doesnt help mine :( )
<tvoss> ogra_, hmmm ...
<bartek> but I will visit it regularly, I assume one day the guide will be updated :>
<w-flo> bartek, me too. make sure you have some ~2mb free space on your boot partition though :D
<ogra_> tvoss, do you know of anything that would access the proximity sensor on boot (powerd and all of ubuntu-touch's deps  are already purged)
<bartek> btw. I really wonder how somebody ported it for Galaxy SII :>>
<ogra_> bartek, its not that hard if there is a cyanogenmod port already
<ogra_> oh my !
<ogra_> asac, fond the issue with the sensorservice
 * ogra_ sighs ... i though cyphermox  had tested this
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, ping
<john-mcaleely> lool, ping
<ogra_> rsalveti, so my non starting sensorservice returned .this morning .. even on the 25.1 image ... seems mounting /factory causes it :( .... there goes our bluetooth support :(
<ogra_> yup, and it also fixes the app starting problem
<ogra_> Saviq, tvoss  ^^^
 * ogra_ reboots and re-tests a few times to make sure
<ogra_> yup, 10 reboots and it works reliably
<Saviq> ogra_, oh cool
<ogra_> Saviq, well, not so cool
<ogra_> since that means we wont have bluetooth
<Saviq> ogra_, well, cool that you found the reason
<ogra_> mounting /factoy is essenetial to have BT working
<ogra_> yeah, well, i dug half into it last night with rsalveti already ... but we were both guessing it was a bad flash that caused it
<ogra_> s/flash/flashing/
 * ogra_ prepares a fix
<fast> the hardware buttons like menu isn't working for galaxy s2
<ogra_> fast, ubuntu touch has no use for HW buttons
<ogra_> Saviq, gema, it would be nice if someone could confirm the fix before i upload it
<fast> ogra: oh, then how do you turn it off
<Saviq> ogra_, otp
<ogra_> fast, through a shutdown menu that doesnt exist yet (or via adb using shutdown)
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: yes?
<w-flo> fast, I can also initiate the shutdown sequence by long-pressing the power button (2-3 secs), not sure if that is a cyanogenmod feature specific to my phone..
<fast> wflo: does calling work in the S2?
<w-flo> fast, not sure, my phone is a Desire Z
<fast> w-flo: does it work for u
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, I believe a click package is defined to contain both an apps read-only dependencies, and any writeable data I creates, all in one filesystem tree
<w-flo> fast, not sure, I don't have a SIM card in that old phone :D
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, or am I mistake at the start of my assumptions?
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: Sort of
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: At present, Click packages effectively depend on the framework they declare in their manifest, and are not allowed other dependencies; so if they need other misc dependencies then it's true that they need to ship them themselves
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: However, from the point of view of the app, its unpacked filesystem tree is read-only.  They must write data elsewhere, probably in the user's home directory somewhere
<john-mcaleely> ok. is the place they write data to constrained in any way? (ie, if it's user-writeable, an app can write to it?)
<deiu> ogra_, I got voice to work but I still can't connect to cellular data
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: Apps will run under AppArmor confinement.  I don't know the details, but hopefully https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest and maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement will help
<john-mcaleely> aha. thanks!
<fast> w-flo: is there an app store or something
<w-flo> fast, not yet
<deiu> Can't connect to protected WiFi networks either
<ogra_> davmor2, can you confirm the behavior in bug 1205115 with 25,1 and could you also try if the suggested fix changes it for you ?
<ubot5> bug 1205115 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Apps crash on startup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205115
<ogra_> (just might be a coincidence that it fixes it for me)
<ogra_> *might just be
<davmor2> ogra_: The camera app seems to be running fine here.  Let me try it with his specific command line call
<ogra_> davmor2, well, if you started it from the UI already, please reboot first
<ogra_> to make sure you are in a virgin state
<ogra_> then try the cmdline (unlock the phone but dont start anything from UI)
<ogra_> then comment the line in fstab, reboot and try again
<davmor2> ogra_: oh by the way after a fresh flash on grouper the camera works till you take a photo then it locks up and never works again :D
<ogra_> davmor2, i guess gusch would like to know about that :)
<ogra_> he made it work :)
<davmor2> gusch: good work my man,  there are a couple of issue I'll write up some bugs for it if I get chance but it is at least a step in the right direction :)
<ogra_> if we now get media playback and sound it shoudl eb perfect :)
<ogra_> *be
<lool> john-mcaleely: pong
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought the reason the media playback died was because of the sound :D
<ogra_> probably
<ogra_> :)
<gusch> davmor2: grouper is the N7, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> gusch: yep
<gusch> davmor2: yea - I heard there a some problems - maybe some of my recent fixes will help - but I don't have the N7, so I can't investigate into that ...
<davmor2> ogra_: meh should I be worried by the black screen I am getting on reboot
<mardy> Laney: hi! I saw your branch, but I still think that just using QCoreApplication::arguments() is easier and most Qt developers will be more familiar with that
<ogra_> davmor2, you mean it doesnt start anymore ?
<davmor2> ogra_: this is my maguro on 25.1
<ogra_> awesome :)
<mardy> Laney: I'll fix the segfault in my branch
<ogra_> so you hit the same bug as mine :)
<ogra_> but that makes it hard to reproduce the other one indeed
<Laney> mardy: Fine. I still think it's better to use a proper parser until Qt gets one but I don't want to argue about it too much.
<ogra_> so let me file a separate bug for the non-start :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it also means I'm without a phone so lets really hope there isn't a phone call from the hospital with regard the mother-in-law tum-ti-tum-ti-tum.......ooops
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, just comment the /factory line in fstab and reboot
<ogra_> that will fix it
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay and it's back end of panic
<ogra_> davmor2, bug 1205285
<ubot5> bug 1205285 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "mountig /factory on maguro causes all sorts of havoc and misbehavior with the lxc container" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205285
<davmor2> ogra_: and confirmed
<ogra_> davmor2, the bad thing is that i would really like to know if the app starting is related or not
<ogra_> but once it started booting to a black screen with /factory mounted it always seems to do that once the mount is enabled again
<ogra_> its also funny that it doesnt do that from the first boot on
<ogra_> fix uploaded
<ogra_> asac, i'll trigger a new image once thats in
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, try adding ro, to the fstab line
<ogra_> seems that helps here
<ogra_> (and also makes the apps from cdmline work)
<ogra_> yeah, seems mounting it readonly works
 * ogra_ prepares anothe upload 
<davmor2> ogra_: confirmed ro added and # removed and it boots :)  the camera still works fine though
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i wonder if the rild issues awe saw the last days are related
<w-flo> ogra_, sorry to bug you again.. :) the touch initramfs script can't find my data partition. it's called /dev/mmcblk0p26 according to /proc/emmc.. I'm not good at shell scripting, but I think the code looks for a /dev/UDA etc. device?
<ogra_> w-flo, try to find a "by-name" directory underneath /dev/block (might be a few levels deeper than that) and in there take a look at the names ... i'm pretty sure there are partition labels
<w-flo> ah, that's what that find does. thanks for the hint :)
<ogra_> sadly there is no find commmand in the android build to make that easy
<ogra_> and you wont see the android /dev from ubuntu
<ogra_> if you found the by-name dir, pastebit its content ... i can add the right name to the script then
<w-flo> mh, it's a little strange. just a second
<ogra_> if there are *really* no labels, you might need to wait until i find the time to fixx bug 1199084
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<w-flo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914485/ ogra_
<w-flo> ogra_, I'll just hardcode the correct partition for the time being
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> wow, that looks bad
<w-flo> I didn't even know you could have ":" in a file name
<w-flo> thanks :)
<ogra_> sure, you can evven have special chars and spaces
<ogra_> though where do you have a : in the filename
<w-flo> I use spaces all the time.. and Umlaute.. ":" just seems *too* special :D
<ogra_> oh, i see
<ogra_> sorry
<w-flo> yeah, the link names
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> yeah they are just translated from the major/minor device names
<cjwatson> You can; it's not necessarily a good idea since it can be confusing with things like scp
<cjwatson> For most purposes : is less special than space
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, tell that to google (or the vendor that designed that android fork)
 * ogra_ gave up having *any* expectations to sanity of android ports 
<ogra_> i wouldnt be surprised to find device names containing @ or some such one day
<w-flo> they don't want to make the lifes of third-party developers too easy after all ;)
<StayGreen> Hey i got a question... :)
<StayGreen> aaam i think im still too silly too find the download link of the newest ubuntu touch dev preview...
<mardy> Laney: I updated the MP
<StayGreen> aaam i think im still too silly too find the download link of the newest ubuntu touch dev preview
<StayGreen> can someone give me the link?
<Laney> k
<ogra_> Stskeeps, just use phablet-flash, it will do teh right thing
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sorry, didnt notice he was gone already
<Stskeeps> no problem
<deiu> Right...so I've put up a short guide about PIN protected SIMs: http://fcns.eu/2013/07/26/ubuntu-touch-unlock-change-reset-pin
<ogra_> deiu, ofono-scripts is preinstalled
<deiu> oh?
<deiu> but it's probably not in the PATH
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -l|grep ofono-scripts
<ogra_> ii  ofono-scripts                                        1.12phablet9                                    armhf        Mobile telephony stack (test and maintenance script files)
<ogra_> no, its not in path
<deiu> I see, that's why I got confused
<ogra_> we will link individual scripts into path with one of the next uploads
<ogra_> was already discussed :)
<deiu> cool!
<deiu> my phone seems to heat up quite substantially
<ogra_> what device iis that ?
<deiu> Nexus 4
<ogra_> hmm well, check the processlist and top
<ogra_> see if something consumes a lot of resources
<seb128> mardy, you should just give up and use getopt, would make Laney happier it seems :p
<Laney> I've made that clear :P
<asac> ogra_: once what is in?
<seb128> mardy, he even pushed working code to copy ;-)
<ogra_> asac, the fix
<asac> ogra_: what was the problem? how did we identify it?
<ogra_> it was the /factory mount that we enabled for bluetooth support
<Laney> I did however go into that MP expecting to approve it
<mardy> Laney, seb128: honestly, if it were my own SW, I wouldn't even fix that :-)
<asac> ogra_: where was that change manifested?
<asac> ogra_: which package carries that?
<ogra_> and i identified it by removing all packages until i only had the container left
<mardy> Laney: so, I'm still in time to fix it?
<seb128> mardy, just use Laney's getopt version and we can all move on ;-)
<ogra_> asac, lxc-android-config creates fstab on first boot
<asac> ogra_: i mean: we had the package diff. which package had the regression?
<Laney> I don't know of any other bugs atm
<asac> ah so it was lxc-android-config
<asac> so we would have been able to identify
<asac> and revert that
<Laney> other than --option=foo=bar not working which is annoying but not essential
<asac> without understanding the fix
<asac> thats good
<asac> didrocks_busy: are you there?
<didrocks_busy> asac: I'm here
<didrocks_busy> asac: but working on lool's priority
<asac> didrocks_busy: wth is lool's priority?
<didrocks_busy> asac: the UI for system update
<mardy> Laney: I don't care too much either, I just think that the Q-only version is easier
<ogra_> asac, the issue is that the problems didnt show up all the time, only for some boots ...  it didnt show up on wed.'s image even though the bug was there already
<mardy> Laney: if you are not already familiar with getopt, of course
<mardy> (which I'm not)
<mardy> Laney: I pushed a new commit, you decide :-)
<asac> ogra_: aha... so again we relied on intuition, rather than systematic approach to narrow dow
<asac> n
<ogra_> asac, and as i said rolling back between 25 and 25.1 wouldnt have gained us anything with such a heisenbug
<Laney> mardy: well, it should be easy to follow the pattern to add new options if needed
<ogra_> since it wasnt stable showing/non-showing
<asac> ogra_: so if you have automation, how can identify such things earlier?
<asac> just run 10 times?
<ogra_> asac, had i followe dyour suggestion i would still roll back individual app packages
<ogra_> not intuition, experience
<asac> or have a 100 reboot test?
<ogra_> if the container misbehaves even if the session doesnt run it cant be an app
<asac> ogra_: thats simialr in the respect of not giving us a guaranteed time to identification and elimination
<asac> (experience, etc.)
<asac> ogra_: so would we have found it with a test that reboots the system 20 times
<asac> more easily?
<asac> more often?
<ogra_> well, but some clear indicators can save you a lot of debugging work
<asac> debugging is the act of a human looking closer at an issue
<ogra_> asac, no idea, davmor2 hit it after a few reboots, dunno how many he did
<ogra_> my maguro did for some flashes hiot it immediately
<ogra_> for others only after like 20 reboots
<asac> nice
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: so can we please work with QA team that we get a test that just reboots and checks that an app starts properly
<asac> 20 times?
<davmor2> ogra_: only 2 reboots
<ogra_> hmm, not sure 20 is sufficient ... i wuld go for more
<ogra_> 50-100
<asac> ogra_: well, reasonably more than 1
<ogra_> but that will eat a lot extra testing time
<asac> lets start with 10 or so for premerge testing
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> premerge ?
<asac> like continuous stress and testing doesnt work
<ogra_> so you want that in CI >
<ogra_> ?
<asac> ogra_: at want this at every stage right now
<asac> currently our image testing is kind of premerge testing as well as we use it to gate
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, the big prob with that bug is btw that you wont notice it from cmdline
<asac> anyway...  having the test will allow us to put it wherever it makes sense
<ogra_> if you dont see the screen it looks like everything is fine
<ogra_> all processes were up
<asac> ogra_: well, we reboot stystem and start app and run basic autopilots too see that it works
<ogra_> right
<asac> ogra_: you could use autopilot to drive the app that didnt start?
<ogra_> and we catched that issue even with yesterdays tests
<ogra_> it is just that nobody could explain the symptoms
<ogra_> (and indeed nobody looked at the screen)
<asac> yeah. proofs the point that we are on track
<asac> that we just need to be more strict about the idea of "stop the factory line if something odd, unexplainable is observed"
<ogra_> right, but we didnt have a chance to actually find whats wrong through testing
<asac> so we dont build more stuff and more noise on top
<asac> ogra_: so we saw issues on yesterdays dashboard?
<asac> then its all fine
<ogra_> and everybody was still on the wrong track this morning
<ogra_> (including me)
<ogra_> we saw it on yesterdays tests, yeah
<asac> we would have catched it if we would explicitely move our images back and forward one step at a time and dont continue to move if there is a problem
<asac> thats all i want :)
<deiu> is there a bug affecting the keyboard? it doesn't show in most cases
<ogra_> asac, i had the bug last night and debugged it heavily with rsalveti ... neither of us got the connection to the tests, since only my device seemed to misbehave
<ogra_> (i even thourgh my flash was worn out)
<asac> right
<ogra_> i only got on the right track when it showed up again after a fresh flash this morning ... and even that was a matter of luck
<ogra_> i think we need to get more effective with nailing down such issues ...  just not sure how
<asac> right. one thing is to stop accept issues we see
<asac> hold the factory line
<asac> investigate, fix
<asac> continue
<asac> at brest we can can hold factory line; identify change, back that out, continue factory line, spin off folks to fix the issue
<asac> nd bring back the fixed code
<asac> ogra_: you remember the lean training we had at some point?
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<asac> and how they talked how aviation industry does that ... while NASA didnt :)
<ogra_> ubuntu toyotaphone
<asac> and how the stats looked :)
<asac> like 1/3 of the NASA shuttles exploded
<asac> while airlines could carry billions of man miles without a crash :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> new image build running
<asac> nice
<ogra_> should be there in 1h
<asac> ogra_: so yesterday i tried to probe how long it took to get a merge commit in until we see the effect on the images
<asac> i dropped out after 15 hours
<asac> :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> with no results on dashboard yet
<asac> ogra_: can you try to note down the time you wait from the merge request
<ogra_> yeah, thast what i complain about ...
<asac> tot he dashboard results?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> for a few things so we get real numbers?
<ogra_> i rarely touch stuff that needs MPs
<asac> but when you do, do it :)
<asac> you can also note the time for the "avoid MP road"
<ogra_> from upload to archive it takes 1.5h for a fast package upload ... plus 1h image build time
<asac> that you do when uploading to archive
<asac> ogra_: time from commit to dashboard results
<asac> is what is important
<ogra_> so around 3h with some delays between the steps
<asac> so you commit through MP or through upload to proopsed
<asac> i guess
<asac> ogra_: get some samples noted down
<ogra_> oh, yeah, dashboard adds up
<asac> its nice to have real empirical data
<ogra_> but i dont think we can measure that until it really restarts the tests automatically
<asac> rather than claiming and everybody then said that we didnt measure right :)
<asac> ogra_: we can
<asac> ogra_: its thre reality
<asac> we want to know what is the time now
<ogra_> asac, well, there are human delays in that
<asac> inclduing mess at any stage
<asac> and human delays
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> ok
<asac> ogra_: thats fine. thats all part of the time it takes in reality
<ogra_> well, i can do it for my current build for sure
<asac> do it for whenever ou do a change. just a simple spreadsheet.
<ogra_> CI adds a lot prefix time that i dont have with a deb source package though
<ogra_> and indeed i have the advantage of being able to drive the live builder off schedule
<ogra_> if you would add the cron delay that would be adding half a day or so
<ogra_> (for live builds)
<deiu> unity8 seems to eat a lot of CPU (~35-40%),  with a load average around 3.00
<asac> ogra_: its ok to measure with you guiding stuff manually through the system ... maybe also record cases where you dont do that
<asac> for comparison
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> will do
<lool> asac: finishing the OS update UI (just a button to trigger the OS updates)
<ogra_> sounds highly complex :)
<lool> asac: didrocks is starting on this today as seb128 and him are the only two able to develop this speedily (the original plan had barry pinned down for this until a couple of days ago, but it's just too long to learn QML Settings panel that it wasn't worth it here)
<seb128> lool, asac: didrocks had the backend mostly done at lunch time, we should be fine to land a working version, integrated to system settings, in the afternoon
<lool> cool
<ogra_> lool, without MIr+lightdm we wont be able to switch to the new images ....
<lool> ogra_: hmm I'm not sure I see the link between the two
<asac> seb128: ogra_: please coordinate the landing in our real images
 * ogra_ doesnt see why there is that hurry
<asac> we currently have not a working image
<asac> that ran through dashboard
<asac> i would prefer to see that fixed before shoveling this cool thing in
<asac> but i guess we dont talk about image landing anyway?
<lool> it does not need to be in the /current image; /pending will be picked up
<ogra_> lool, click needs logind session registeration (as does NM and bluetooth) ... on non readonly systems we can hack around that ... for the readonly setup we need lightdm to register the session (and drop all the hacks we have in the apps currently)
<seb128> same for system settings
<seb128> setting stuff like the tz doesn't work on the touch image because polkit is broken
<ogra_> lool, so we cant switch before we have proper session mgmt
<ogra_> or any other way of registering a session properly with logind
<seb128> oh, on the topic, I hope the upgrade service doesn't rely on polkit
<seb128> otherwise it's not going to work on the device either
<ogra_> it very likely does i'd guess
<lool> ogra_: OMG, so OS updates linked to Click linked to lightdm -- this is getting really bad
<ogra_> lool, yeah
<ogra_> we live on top of a ton of hacks currently
<seb128> lool, well, there is no technical reason we need lightdm to solve that, we just need a properly registered session that is seen as a front/active one by logind so the user gets the credential associated with local sessions
<seb128> lool, lightdm solves that for us
<seb128> but we can probably solve it without lightdm as well
<ogra_> lool, the prder must be Mir+lightdm+new-unity ... then system images, then the partitioning stuff to drop loop images again
<ogra_> *order
<ogra_> else we will have to add new hacks to make stuff work ... waste of time imho
<lool> ogra_: it depends how long it takes to land the other things
<ogra_> we already have Mir images
<lool> ogra_: if it's a couple of dyas or a couple of months, it's not the same story
<ogra_> (on jenkins)
<ogra_> i dont know how long lightdm addition will take
<ogra_> (they only replace SF with Mir yet, no lightdm on them)
<ogra_> robert_ancell should be able to tell you
<deiu> is manage-address-books.py gone from the latest builds?
<ogra_> since a while already i think
<deiu> any alternatives to importing contacts?
<ogra_> we suck at keeping the wiki up tp date
<ogra_> yeah, there was a blogpost from sergiusens
<deiu> I don't have the blog url :(
<ogra_> me neither, just digging here
<deiu> btw, mobile data is not working on Nexus 4
<ogra_> http://sergiusens.github.io/
<ogra_> there is a howto for google contacts
<deiu> that's no longer supported by google
<deiu> SyncML that is
<deiu> the decision is a couple of months old
<ogra_> well, thats all i know for importing contacts...
<sergiusens> deiu: ogra_ as far as I know syncevolution doesn't use syncml only
<deiu> sergiusens, [ERROR] error code from SyncEvolution fatal error (local, status 10500): addressbook: unable to access databases registry
<deiu> when doing syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<user82> deiu, related to googles issues?
<deiu> yes
<user82> this one.. http://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/mobile/p1TF2uOlF0A
<user82> annoying
<ogra_> gema, so there is a 26.1 image now and i see the app tests didnt run on the 26 image ... can we just skip 26 and move on (and kill if there is anything left from 26)
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<barry> didrocks_busy: just wanted to let you know i'm around now to answer any questions.  sent you an email reply
<didrocks_busy> barry: hey, thanks! I noted multiples things:
<didrocks_busy> barry: first, I think all the "checkUpdate… getUpdate…" should let a delay before sending the signal
<didrocks_busy> barry: to mock the latency + download time
<gema> psivaa: ^^
<didrocks_busy> (as told on the bug, I think 5s is enough)
<gema> psivaa: can we move to 26.1?
<barry> didrocks_busy: ah, i missed that.  will add
<didrocks_busy> barry: second thing, I don't see any cancel signal triggered when I call (Cancel()) until I call then readyToReboot()
<psivaa> gema: we are now flashing with 26.1
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks !
<gema> psivaa: excellent, ahead of me, thanks
<psivaa> lol
<ogra_> just doesnt make sense to waste time on 26
<gema> ogra_: indeed
<barry> didrocks_busy: right.  canceling doesn't actually do anything until the next .GetUpdate() or .Reboot() call
<didrocks_busy> barry: that's not handy TBH
<didrocks_busy> barry: can't we have the signal triggered as a callback for cancelling?
<barry> didrocks_busy: in that case it would just be an acknowledgment that the Cancel method was called.  what should happen at the next .GetUpdate() or .Reboot() then?  should it silently cancel the operation?  should it send out another Canceled signal?  what would make the most sense for the u/i?
<sergiusens> sbeattie: jdstrand hey guys, are you aware of this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5914837/ ? It's from a dist-upgrade
<didrocks_busy> barry: no signal would make sense IMHO
<didrocks_busy> should just do nothing
<didrocks_busy> barry: last item is that checkUpdateAvailable(), as we discuss, doesn't retrigger a check, I think it should. So that even after a Cancel() or Failed, we can restart/retry :)
<barry> didrocks_busy: so: when .Cancel() is called, send a Canceled signal.  then silently no-op future .GetUpdate() and .Reboot() calls?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, I just uploaded click-apparmor 0.0.5 with sbeattie's changes to address that
<didrocks_busy> barry: right, until checkUpdateAvailable()
<didrocks_busy> barry: which should reset the state basically
<didrocks_busy> wdyt?
<barry> didrocks_busy: i have to think about that one ;).  resetting the state without restarting the process may be difficult, but let me study and poke at things to see if it's possible
<didrocks_busy> barry: ok, because I have no way to restart after a failure :p
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if you apt-get update and apt-get sit-upgrade again, it should work
<didrocks_busy> barry: or just have to wait 2min
<didrocks_busy> this is kind of annoying ;)
<didrocks_busy> (even for testing)
<jdstrand> s/sit-upgrade/dist-upgrade/
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/0.0.5
<barry> didrocks_busy: did you see my comment about .Reset()?
<barry> (and about .Exit()?)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fcan you let me know if it works for you?
<barry> didrocks_busy: .Reset() is only a --testing method, but i could add .Exit() and promote it to a "live" setting.  then dbus activation would automatically restart the process with new state
<barry> (without waiting for the 2m timeout)
<didrocks_busy> barry: I don't see a .Exit()
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack, will try that in a bit
<didrocks_busy> barry: but good for .Reset()! I'll do that in case of cancel or failure then
<didrocks_busy> barry: or just tell me if you have .Exit…
<didrocks_busy> barry: so timeout + changing the Cancel behavior + Exit()?
<didrocks_busy> sorry timeout -> delay on all checkUpdateAvailable() and GetUpdate() to deliver their signal?
<barry> didrocks_busy: right, i mentioned the phantom .Exit() in my email, but i can certainly add it
<didrocks_busy> barry: keep me posted, I'm mostly done on the UI side right now
<barry> didrocks_busy: i would much rather add .Exit() than try to reset state at this point :)
<barry> i think these changes would not take long.  can you run things from the bzr trunk, or do you want me to just upload the changes?  (i'd love it if you tested locally before upload)
<barry> didrocks_busy: ^^
<barry> didrocks_busy: oh, and do you want .Exit() for the production version, or just for --testing?
<didrocks_busy> barry: production please
<barry> didrocks_busy: +1
<didrocks_busy> thanks barry ;)
<didrocks_busy> barry: just tell me, I'll run that locally
<barry> didrocks_busy: sounds good.  will ping you asap
<didrocks_busy> barry: btw, thanks for the small hunting this morning, I had to dive a little bit to see I needed the -dev package (your -dev package in the description is wrong as well btw :p)
<didrocks_busy> barry: thanks! ;)
<barry> didrocks_busy: oops ;)  i'll fix the description in the package branch for next upload.  thanks for the great feedback
<ogra_> didrocks_busy, are you particulary more busy than other days that you carry this tail on your nick ?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks_busy> ogra_: just a little bit (I overflow this time :p), seems everyone wants to get things for IoM…
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<w-flo> yay, my initramfs works now, according to a log file control reaches the exec run-init call :) now I need to figure out why the phone bootloops.. sigh
<ogra_> w-flo, most likely missinf console options ... init needs an actual device to attach to
<ogra_> compare your kernel config with one of the nexus ones
<cyphermox> tvoss_: ping?
<tvoss_> cyphermox, pong, sorry, restarting constantly
<cyphermox> tvoss_: sure. I saw we have a lp:mtp branch. how would I go about using that?
<tvoss_> cyphermox, the package installs an example mtp server
<tvoss_> cyphermox, if you run that server on the phone, and connect via usb to the desktop, you should see an image folder with ten items
<tvoss_> cyphermox, those are just dummy items
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> but good then if we have at least example stuff, thanks!
<cyphermox> tvoss_: is anyone working on / planning to / making a proper actual mtp server app with this to server iamges and music and such?
<tvoss_> cyphermox, yup, that will be integrated with lp:content-hub
<tvoss_> cyphermox, that's planned at least, I haven't started working on it
<cyphermox> tvoss_: ok, you'd be the one doing that?
<tvoss_> cyphermox, any help appreciated. The first step would be to write a proper MtpDatabase implementation actually touching the filesystem
<cyphermox> tvoss_: do you have a rough plan as to when you'll be working on it?
<ogra_> tvoss_, note that you will likely have to implement protocol switching support for the android gadget to have it fully working
<tvoss_> ogra_, aware of that :)
<ogra_> mtp support is currently completely removed
<tvoss_> cyphermox, given my current workload: 2014 ;)
<tvoss_> cyphermox, why do you ask?
<cyphermox> tvoss_: haha :)
<cyphermox> tvoss_: because my name was at mtp for the monthly plans and such, and tbh I kind of ignored it a whole lot more than I should have
<cyphermox> I was asked how that was going, and I didn't know there was lp:mtp
<cyphermox> so, very happy to see it's much less bad that I expected
<tvoss_> cyphermox, happy to hand over tbh ;)
<tvoss_> it really comes down to implementing MtpDatabase to access the filesystem
<tvoss_> that would be the first step
<cyphermox> tvoss_: ahah, not sure if I can start to complete that now but yeah, perhaps
<cyphermox> tvoss_: can we discuss it in a hangout on, say, August 5? today I'll still be working on bluetooth, and I'm on vacation next week
<tvoss_> cyphermox, ack
<tvoss_> ack, works for me
<cyphermox> tvoss_: awesome
<tvoss_> cyphermox, please add it to my calendar though
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> what time is best? any free?
<cyphermox> for example, around 14 UTC?
<cyphermox> tvoss_: you should have an invite
<tvoss_> cyphermox, thx
<cyphermox> thx
<lool> barry: didrocks just finished https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/ignore-local-settings/+merge/177150 !  but not tested against real daemon (only mock); he mentioned some update stuff was missing
<barry> lool: there are a few dbus api changes we just discussed. i'm working on getting those in now
<davism> Im having issues with my install of ubuntu touch
<davism> after following the instrutions my device has gone into  CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8
<davism> I am unsure which otions on it to use please someone help
<davism> imon a nexus 7 btw
<cyphermox> davism: it is supposed to go in recovery for part of the installation. what does phablet-flash say when you ran it? did it complete successfully?
<davism> yes
<davism> was complete sucessfully
<cyphermox> saying that the phone will reboot?
<davism> when it reboots the tablet just shows a google logo and stays on that
<sil2100> bzoltan1: argh!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: curse you SDK people!
<ikercv> hi all
<sil2100> bzoltan1: how could you change the python package name without informing us!
<cyphermox> davism: perhaps just try to run phablet-flash -b again
<ikercv> does anyone know where can I find some info about how to add contacts from a vcard file or other format=
<davism> I tried but i cant get on android so it wont do it
<cyphermox> davism: reboot into the recovery then run: phablet-flash -b -d grouper
<cyphermox> that should automatically reboot it in bootloader and reflash
<cyphermox> presuming it's a nexus 7, of course. if not, you don't want to write "grouper" there
<davism> yes it is a nexus 7 its doing something now give me a sec
<davism> says reinstalled and then it went to recovery shall i click reboot system now?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> the system is supposed to reboot by itself
<cyphermox> if it doesn't , something is not working right
<davism> it says autodeply.zip not found :?
<davism> sorry to be a pain
<diwic> davism,  autodeploy not autodeply ?
<sergiusens> davism: shouldn't matter
<sergiusens> oh, wait, if you did -b it does matter
<davism> yes autodeploy.zip
<sergiusens> davism: pastbin full output of phablet-flash?
<cyphermox> could be an out of date phablet-flash and possibly not putting the file in the right place
<davism> right its rebooted its self just on a loading screen witha  droid on it
<sergiusens> davism: don't touch the device while phablet-flash is doing it's thing
<sergiusens> still need that full output
<davism> not doing
<davism> gettin! thankyou guys working perfectly
<alcides> Ubutun Edged Goal: 20.4192%
<ogra_> alcides, ++
<alcides> ogra_ got one to yourself?
<ogra_> well, "got" as much as getting can go here :)
<ogra_> i paid for one :)
<ogra_> and lend someone else the money for his
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what package name?
<alcides> ogra_ lend me some money too
<alcides> XD
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i'm not mark :)
<alcides> XD
<ogra_> lool, i just hear that lightdm work is already moving fast and should be ready soon
<ogra_> lool, seems like early next week we'll have something
<bzoltan> ping sil2100
<alcides> lovely
<lool> ogra_: awesome
<ogra_> lool, but we still have to wait for Mir in the archive
<ogra_> (which is to happen "soon" since a week or two)
<barry> didrocks_busy: i just pushed updates to my trunk branch for all the changes we discussed.  can you run it from trunk, or do you want me to create a local package that you can install and test?
<didrocks_busy> barry: is there any PYTHONPATH trick or should I just run the daemon?
<barry> didrocks_busy: best to create a python3 virtualenv, install it and run it from there, e.g.:
<barry> virtualenv -p python3 /tmp/py33
<barry> source /tmp/py33/bin/activate
<barry> python setup.py install
<didrocks_busy> barry: urgh, ok, packaging is in trunk? ;)
<barry> system-image-dbus -C <your-ini-file> -vv --testing=<mode>
<ogra_> asac, YAY !!! http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3193/
<barry> didrocks_busy: packaging is a separate branch.  it's easy for me to build a source and/or binary package for you if you want
<asac> ogra_: is that what i think it is?
 * asac uses mouse
<ogra_> asac, it is, mako is still running though
<didrocks_busy> barry: yeah, that would speed me up, thanks!
<barry> didrocks_busy: will do
<asac> ogra_: nice... thts with unity8? sdk and security are missing :/
<ogra_> asac, one test failing, 99.0% coverage and green
<asac> can you get those results so i can send out hugs?
<didrocks_busy> barry: thanks!
<ogra_> i think they will just run
<rickspencer3> asac, hugs? 99 < 100, no?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<ogra_> plars, ^^^ does that need manual poking ?
<rickspencer3> </jerk>
 * ogra_ pokes rickspencer3 in the belly with a pointy finger
<rickspencer3> (pretty impressive, actually_
<plars> ogra_: sdk and security? I can run them manually, I was told that asac asked for them to be disabled last week
<asac> rickspencer3: waiting for final results. the big hugs will go to unity8 team - they really did a flawless landing
<asac> rickspencer3: turned on, green right away
<ogra_> plars, well, he just asked for running them again :)
<rickspencer3> asac, yeah, that's what it sounds like
<asac> rickspencer3: so guess the other apps dont get more time to rest :)
<asac> no reason to not add the rest of what we have next week
<rickspencer3> go go go!
<asac> let me wait for all results coming together
<plars> ogra_: they are running now
<ogra_> thanx
<tsdgeos> any sdk guy around?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ?
<Saviq> tmoenicke, that sound related http://paste.ubuntu.com/5915197/ ?
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's fixed already ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: the python package name has changed from UbuntuUiToolkit to ubuntuuitoolkit
<sil2100> bzoltan: and the stack wasn't redeployed after modification, so it was failing ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: but it's all cool now
<tmoenicke> Saviq: yep, where did that happen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<tsdgeos> tmoenicke: i'm just running the shell
<tsdgeos> as of now
<tsdgeos> and get that
<tsdgeos> 99% of the runs
<tsdgeos> tmoenicke: on the desktop
<tmoenicke> tsdgeos: does it crash or is it just the log?
<tsdgeos> tmoenicke: crashes
<tsdgeos> that's the gdb backtrace
<heath> i purchased the nexus4 so that i could run ubuntu on it
<heath> i was able to live with the phone for 3 months before it slipped off a surface all of its own accord and broke itself
<heath> to developers of the ubuntu edge hardware: please don't make it slippery
<heath> ty
<heath> that is all
<ogra_> heath, it doesnt have a glass back
<heath> \o/
<ogra_> it might indeed slip of you put it on its face
<heath> that's not a problem
<ogra_> :)
<heath> it's always placed on its back
<heath> also... give me insurance!
<j3r1ch0> hi there, anybody seen phablet-flash stall during downloading?
<tmoenicke> Kaleo: ping
<lool> heath: it will be so hard it wont break  ;-)
<heath> :P
<wilee-nilee> heath, Gravity a new concept for you. ;)
<barry> didrocks_busy: http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-cli_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<barry> didrocks_busy: http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-common_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<barry> didrocks_busy: http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-dbus_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<barry> didrocks_busy: http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-dev_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<barry> didrocks_busy: it's lunch time here, but i'll still around for a few minutes to let you check those out
<didrocks_busy> barry: thanks! grabbing those!
<didrocks_busy> barry: so, just to confirm, if I cancel an update, I need then to exit() right?
<didrocks_busy> (thanks for the timeouts, working well)
<Saviq> kgunn, asac http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3193/unity8-autopilot/
<barry> didrocks_busy: yep
<Saviq> olli_, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3193/unity8-autopilot/
<asac> Saviq: i planned to send big hugs  once we have all results :)
<Saviq> asac, :)
<asac> but i can already give you a big hug here :)
<barry> didrocks_busy: i'll file a bug about possibly resetting state and not requiring exit, but i think this close to the demo, that's too risky of a change to make
 * asac hugs Saviq 
<asac> flawless landing!!
<asac> thanks so much
<ogra_> ++
<asac> "you know what to do" :)
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks for being green
<ogra_> Saviq rocks !!
<didrocks_busy> barry: agreed
<olli_> yay Saviq!
<didrocks_busy> barry: thanks!
<olli_> once again
<Saviq> asac, let's wait for manta... I'm worried we hit the crasher
<ogra_> manta doesnt look good all over
 * kgunn wonders how to take back a hug?
<ogra_> plars, looks like mako might like to have the webbrowser test re-run
<ax562> anyone getting that ubunt phone?
<didrocks_busy> barry: you are going to update that today as 0.9.1?
<plars> ogra_: yes, I was just looking at that, we got a lot of slowpath warnings from the kernel while that one ran
<ogra_> seems to be stuck since a while (or the dashboard is chating me)
<didrocks_busy> barry: I can dep on that version reliably? ;)
<plars> ogra_: and it took *way* too long
<ogra_> yeah
<barry> didrocks_busy: as soon as you give me the thumbs up, i'll release and upload 0.9.1
<plars> ogra_: did you look at the console log?
<plars> ogra_: what would cause that?
<rickspencer3> that's a lot of green
<ogra_> ax562, you mean the Edge ? ... many in here, yes
<ogra_> plars, i saw some python tracebacks , but i only glanced over it
<ax562> yeah...couldln't remember the name
<ax562> looks promising
<ax562> what are the chances it actually goes into production though?
<plars> ogra_: Jul 26 14:38:03 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  688.728154] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-mako-3.4.0/net/wireless/scan.c:590
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> Saviq: only mako and maguro are governed by martial laws right now :)
<asac> so dont worry too much
<didrocks_busy> barry: +1, working fine!
<ogra_> plars, thats only a warning though
<didrocks_busy> barry: enjoy your lunch :)
<barry> didrocks_busy: LP: #1205398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205398 in Ubuntu system image "Reset state after a Cancel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205398
<plars> ogra_: yeah, we got a lot of them though, and it seemed to be taking an unusually long time to run
<barry> didrocks_busy: awesome! thanks for testing it.  i will release and upload now
<ogra_> plars, file a kernel bug so they can take a look at it
<plars> ogra_: do we have a different kernel project for touch? or is it still just linux?
<ogra_> linux-mako
<ogra_> (linux-$subarch for all the devices)
<ax562> ogra_, do you think the edge will ever hit production though?
<ogra_> ax562, if enough people fund it (spread the word !)
<ax562> hahaha
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, So is the actual release of the edge on a phone is completely dependent on that fund raising?
<ogra_> wilee-nilee, yes, it will only happen if the funding goal is reached
<plars> manta seems to be getting a lot of failures
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, Well I guess I will have to donate. ;)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> you definitely should if you want to see it happpen
<ogra_> and tell your friends .. .. and their friends ... and people in the subway ... etc etc :)
<ax562> I'm basically running something similar to the edge already
<ogra_> heh, i doubt that :)
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, The cross os use as a plugin to the desktop is rather unusual as far as I know, that makes it a interesting setup.
<ax562> ogra_, you thinking if it does go to production they will use the x86 atom?
<ogra_> yeah, tahts the big thing about the edge
<ogra_> its actually a PC in your pocket
<ogra_> even from its HW specs
<ogra_> ax562, whatever gets the best performance buy the time production starts
<ogra_> i would put my money on some octacore ARM ...
<ax562> I am though, I run android and ubuntu 10.10 simultaneously on my lapdock
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> thats not the same :)
<ogra_> the android with UfA is an extra ...
<ax562> what's the difference..lol
<barry> didrocks_busy: 0.9.1 uploaded
<ogra_> the big thing is the Ubuntu Touch turning into a desktop bit ...
<ogra_> which doesnt involve android
<ax562> ARM would have less out of the box support for ubuntu pc apps imho
<ogra_> but gives you true convergence ... running the exact same OS in docked and undocked mode
<ogra_> nearly all of the ubuntu archive is available on ARM
<Kaleo> troyready: pong
<ogra_> 95% or so i'd say ... some exotic things like free pascal arent
<ax562> not all
<didrocks_busy> barry: thanks!
<ax562> i would say more like 75%
<ogra_> nah, its a lot more
<ogra_> what are you missing specifically ?
<ax562> and that is more of a tradeoff similar app kind of thing
<ax562> graphic apps and sound
<ogra_> ??
<ax562> games of course
<ogra_> which graphc apps ... and my Ubuntu touch phone as well as my ubuntu chromebook desktop definitely has sound
<ax562> off the top gimp shop
<ogra_> and all sound apps i needed to date are available on ubuntu ARM
<ax562> some music player apps
<ogra_> which ones ...
<ogra_> if you find any, please file a bug and we can fix it
<ogra_> (apps that work on x86 but not on arm)
<ax562> Not sure, I haven't messed with apt-get synaptic in quite a while
<ogra_> on a recent ubuntu install there shouldnt be much missing ... its really only exotic stuff
<ogra_> we worked pretty hard over the last cycles to have everything ported properly
<ogra_> i.d say from 12.04 on there shouldnt be much missing anymore
<ax562> It might be my version of ubuntu 10.10
<ax562> cant upgrade
<ogra_> ah, well, that were early days of ubuntu arm
<ogra_> we only started with 9.04
<ogra_> 10.10 was just three releases in ... for arm
<ax562> but i love my setup and the edge makes my mouth water
<ax562> yeah I wish I could upgrade
<ogra_> 11.04 would be the first release that i'd actually have recommended to people
<ax562> locked bootloader and proprietary drivers
<w-flo> ogra_, thanks for the console cmdline hint! I've added console=tty to the cmdline (I don't have /dev/tty1 or similar, only /dev/tty), but it still fails =( I even tried adding "-c /dev/tty" to run-init. Can I somehow look at the init/run-init output? when calling it manually upstart complains about "/com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused", probably since it's not PID1.
<ogra_> for arm desktop stuff
<ax562> That's what my pc is running
<ax562> x86 though
<ogra_> well, you should upgrade ... thats EOL since quite a while
<ogra_> w-flo, i didnt mean the kernel cmdline, but ratherthe kernel config
<w-flo> whoops. okay. %)
<ogra_> check that you have bits like signalfd, inotify, hw_console etc etc
<ogra_> best is to compare the non HW specific options in your config with one of the nexus kernels
<ax562> I mean I have mostly everything I want though
<ogra_> ax562, well, i wouldnt do online banking with an EOL distro :)
<ax562> haha
<ax562> I really don't go into ubuntu that much
<ax562> on pc anyways
<ax562> only if I need to get down to some nitty gritty
<ogra_> heh, i wouldnt do online banking with any supported windows version either ... but thats just me
<ax562> I manually flashed my phones partitions this week though lol
<ax562> haha
<w-flo> so apparently I'm missing HW_CONSOLE. *enables that* :)
<ax562> mbm really hooked people up with adding apt-get back into 10.10 on the moto's
<ogra_> thats a good first step
<ax562> but the onlly thing is I have to stay on gb or else I lose ubuntu :(
<ogra_> w-flo, crossing fingers that this already helps :)
<ogra_> asac, so now you can give out the rest of your hugs ... at least for maguro
<ogra_> mako is still busy but no failures yet
<ax562> locked bootloader :(
<ax562> how is ubutu-touch coming along anyways...ubuntu os?
<ogra_> it comes along ... you can make calls, send messages, surf the web etc
<ogra_> still a lot of work ahead until 13.10
<ax562> what happens in 13.10?
<roman2861> How about Mir in UT? When it will be integrated?
<ogra_> roman2861, the next weeks ...
<ogra_> ax562, the release of ubuntu touch
<ax562> oh shit really.  I hadn't heard.  That's coming up soon.
<w-flo> ogra_, so it doesn't work with the new kernel config... too bad we can't see the init output. I've tried redirecting it to some place on rootmnt, but it seems like the phone reboots before anything is successfully written to flash..
<ogra_> right, init breakage is hard to debug
<ax562> alright ladies and gentlemen.  I'm off.  I might be back in here in a while.  talk to you all later.
<w-flo> I will take a break from this now, thanks a lot for your continued help :)
<ogra_> you can check /proc/last_kmsg from recovery mode
<ogra_> but that wont reveal much either
<w-flo> oh, like when the init script spawns adbd?
<w-flo> (how do I enter recovery mode?)
<ogra_> dunno, thats specific to your device
<w-flo> ah... *that* recovery. lol
<ogra_> usually by pressing both volume buttons when booting or so
<ogra_> plars, is mako really stubborn today ? browser test passed since a while
<ogra_> i dont see it moving further
<ogra_> (or am i to impatient)
<plars> ogra_: yeah, it got stuck for some reason, I'm running the rest now
<plars> ogra_: they will show up on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3194/ soon
<ogra_> thanks !
<plars> camera will be in the update due to happen in 1 min. maybe friends if it finishes in time, the others should be in the next 15 min slot
<ogra_> great
 * ogra_ will do something weekendish then ... and return later 
<davmor2> ogra_: how are today's images by the way?
<ogra_> davmor2, great
 * davmor2 thanks ogra_ and goes and grabs them
<bzoltan> sil2100: ohh, the autopilot one ... well, it was not the SDK team's change :) the change came from QA.. more precisely from elopio
 * bzoltan gently tosses elopio under the bus :)
<sil2100> ;D
<elopio> sil2100: did the change cause you troubles? I though that package was just being used on ubuntu-ui-toolkit.
<doanac> anyone else seeing system-image.ubuntu.com is down?
<sil2100> elopio: hi! Ah, we're using it for our daily-release integration testing
<sil2100> elopio: so the change just made it not find the python test package, as we were looking for the old one - but it was quickly noticed, no problem :)
<elopio> sil2100: I think I'm done with the big changes there, but if I feel adventurous again I'll ping you.
<sil2100> elopio: thanks :) Grately welcome
<sil2100> *greatly
<ogra_> plars, mako looks perfect. can we have sdk and security too for it ?
<plars> ogra_: absolutely, I'm just waiting on share_app to finish, then I'll kick those off
<ogra_> yay, thanks
<ogra_> asac, so looks like we made it ...
<plars> ogra_: they are not very exciting tests btw (sdk and security)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and not likely to fail either
<alcides> Ubutun Edged Goal: 20.58%
<plars> nice
 * ogra_ waits for 7mio before partying again :)
<jdstrand> hey
<plars> yeah, we'll hit the expected slowdown for a bit most likely, but I'm pretty impressed it got to 20% this soon, I was expecting more like 10% in the first days, then lingering until about a week before it ended
<jdstrand> I consider the security tests to be very exciting :)
<plars> jdstrand: no offense intended, the security tests do check some things at least :)
<plars> jdstrand: the sdk one is just an apt-cache policy check at the moment though
<ogra_> jdstrand, indeed and they make us feel safer !
<jdstrand> plars: no offense taken, I was just teasing :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: nicely ... sdk+security still on mako
<asac> gogogo :)
<ogra_> asac, yeah, they wont fail
<ogra_> never did
<plars> jdstrand: mostly I was just making sure he knew that at this point, they are extremely unlikely to fail
<ogra_> manta will definitely need some love
<asac> ogra_: so they run last ? e.g. a few days back there was a problem if they didnt show up :)
<asac> could be that its not at the end
<ogra_> but then we are really lacking devices
<ogra_> asac, you asked for them to be disabled
<ogra_> so they were now run manually by plars
<asac> really?
<ogra_> yes
<asac> guess they should still be run on any image :)
<plars> ogra_: well, we have some jenkins madness we are fighting on that end, I'm working on restructuring the jobs
<ogra_> you wanted to just have the app tests run when they looked really bad
<asac> i leave it to plars etc. to decide when we can run the automatically again
<ogra_> and never reverted that order :)
<plars> asac: I'm hoping to turn it on again over the weekend, or Monday at latest. With some improvements to speed as well I think
<asac> for now they should jst be there at some point
<plars> and lock safety
<asac> cool :)
<asac> plars: you think ou can get sdk/security for mako still for the .1 images today?
 * ogra_ really wants to release a new /current image for the weekend
<plars> asac: they are running right now
<asac> the rest i dont care :)
<asac> coolio
<plars> what about the camera failure? did it get an exception?
<ogra_> asac, am i ok with making that image /current ?
<asac> plars: the 1 camera failure i am willing to look over once we see mako completing
<ogra_> plars, we'll just pretend there was dirt on the lens so it couldnt focus :)
<asac> but not for much longer
<asac> :)
 * plars tests calling locally, since that's not covered
<ogra_> yeah, we need tests for 3G, calls, SMS and so on at some point
<plars> ogra_: I have mako installed right here, I can spot check them at least
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> argh, --pending
<ogra_> heh
<plars> ok, I *will* have it installed soon
<plars> :)
<plars> at least I have a good habit of always checking the image I'm running even if I haven't yet got it through my head that I have to do --pending everytime yet :)
<ogra_> yeah, i usually also flash them once cdimage spits them out
<ogra_> but only do some rudimentary click around tests ... if apps start and i can browse its fine
<plars> ogra_: that's a good plan, I should probably just leave it connected to my server here and have jenkins set up locally to look for the new image and flash it about the time I'm waking up in the morning
<user82> is someone with a nexus 4 and android 4.3 round?
<plars> argh, security barely missed the window, but it passed. mako should be complete on the dashboard in the next update in 2 min
<ogra_> and so it is !
<ogra_> YAY !!!
 * ogra_ dances
<ogra_> asac, so if you dont mind i'lll mark this one as current now
<asac> ogra_: yeah do that
 * ogra_ does so 
<ogra_> DONE
<ogra_> ah, that feels good :)
<Tassadar_> ogra_: I'm probably like thousandth person who asks this, but will you make touch images also for the new N7?
<ogra_> Tassadar_, not officially i fear
<ogra_> but making it work wont be to hard
<Tassadar_> I suppose, but nobody else will provide daily builds I'm afraid :)
<ogra_> well, we have a ton of the old n7's across the teams
<sergiusens> Tassadar_: if someone does the port, provides the patches, we can unofficially setup a weekly build
<ogra_> i dont think we will invest more money just to support a newer model
<ogra_> yeah, the driver situation wont differ from the other nexii :)
<genii> Heh, nexii
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar_> sergiusens: that seems wonderful, unfortunatelly I don't have the device. If nobody else does it by the time I have it though, I probably will
 * ogra_ invested all his spare money into Ubuntu Edges
<ogra_> no tablet for me the next time
<rsalveti> ogra_: all green?
<rsalveti> ogra_: for mako and maguro at least, good stuff
<ogra_> yeah, that was the requirement
<user82> ogra_, if i may ask: what did you manage to get done?
<ogra_> user82, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<ogra_> our image smoke tests all finish fo rteh nexus phones now
<user82> waht do those tests include?
<ogra_> wasnt just my doing though
<ogra_> read them
<ogra_> there are logs, you can see exaclty what they do
<user82> allright thx
<asac> rsalveti: so where is manta :)?
<asac> fail
<asac> lol
<asac> unbearable that even grouper is better :-P
<asac> wonder how that could happen
<rsalveti> asac: manta is faster, easier to get races
<asac> rsalveti: lets slow it down :) ... we dont measure performance on dashboard yet :)
<rsalveti> asac: haha, right
<asac> feels a bit like an excuse to avoid discussion :)
<asac> but ok
<asac> i will just file it that way for now
<Kimano> I would like to find the touch image to install to the SOny Xperia Z Tablet
<rsalveti> well, we're working on the real fix as we speak
<asac> rsalveti: whats the real fix?
<asac> (for managers)
<Kimano> I understand the Xperia T Image might be compatible
<rsalveti> asac: android-upstart bridge, so we can get all the android events in the upstart jobs
<rsalveti> like once a service is fully up and such
<asac> ic
<asac> sounds reasonable
<asac> ensure its not done multithreaded please :)
<asac> rsalveti: ogra_: ogasawara: ChickenCutlass: check mail
<asac> convergence matrix
<asac> thx!
<asac> i think ogasawara might be off the hook if ChickenCutlass does it
<asac> bye
<rsalveti> asac: sure
<mterry> Do today's 20130726.1 images work for anyone else on a nexus4?  After flashing, I just get the google logo on bootup
<ChickenCutlass> asac, I see it
<asac> mterry: really?
<asac> L)
<asac> mterry: dashboard was saying green :)
<asac> mterry: please find someone to backup your claim
<asac> that would be interesting
<asac> (or triple check)
<mterry> asac, hrm
<mterry> asac, am flashing my nexus7 in meantime
<asac> mterry: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3194/
<asac> thats the run
<asac> mterry: yuou could try to follow the links down to the jenkins job
<mterry> asac, it's possible I got my nexus4 in a weird state too
<asac> and find fromt here the "upstream" job that flashes and boots the image
<asac> if that shows it really installs todays image :) ... then its likely that the image really booted and was able to run UI tests
<mterry> should probably try total reset
<asac> (which doesnt mean there is anything to see on the screen of course)
<ChickenCutlass> mterry, works fine on my nexus 4
<asac> i think one can really see that the media-info on the device running is what one would expect: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-phone-app-autopilot/25/consoleFull
<asac> whether that means the device booted that I cannot see in that log though, but i guess its likely
<mhall119> ogra_: so the N7's camera stops working after trying to take a picture
<mhall119> killing and re-starting the camera app leaves no image preview, just like it had before the camera was working at all
<plars> I have a small script in the test automation that is basically doing timeout 60s wait-for-network, but it's getting stuck sometimes
<plars> currently, it's been running for 20m, and failed to timeout
<plars> rsalveti: have you seen anything like this? doanac was theorizing that it could be because the device was idle long enough to go to sleep, then the timeout never fired?
<rsalveti> plars: hm, could be
<rsalveti> never had such issue though
<plars> rsalveti: seems to work sometimes, other times not. currently about 50%
<rsalveti> can you open strace/gdb against the pid to see what it's doing in there?
<rsalveti> brb
<plars> rsalveti: network isn't up, so I don't have a way to get strace
<plars> rsalveti: the wait for network script is just doing a ping -c1 in a loop
<plars> rsalveti: I think I see the problem, that script is trapping TERM and INT
<rsalveti> plars: right
<mhall119> rsalveti: ogra_: is there a way to get the IMEI number off my N4?
<rsalveti> mhall119: if you put a sim card, the system settings should get that to you
<rsalveti> mhall119: I still need to fix it to make it work without sim card
<mhall119> ok
<user82> mhall119, take the box it was delivered in :p
<w-flo> omg, my device just booted with flipped containers! :D finally, a usable shell. now I need to figure out why unity is not up, but I guess that's doable.
 * w-flo hugs ogra_ 
<w-flo> oh and by the way, you were absolutely correct. I / the defconfig created by the inofficial cyanogen port for my device maintainer was missing some console features (*VT* configs)
<urmysony> Hi Guys
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-27
<solstag> are mobile data connections working in recent releases? it doesn't seem so to me.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu edge/touch Laptop shell | http://askubuntu.com/q/325106
<Noize> When will Ubuntu-touch or Ubuntu for Android run on the New Nexus 7?(eta)
<crs353> rules dont ask for eta
<Noize> lol ok fine :P
<Noize> has Ubuntu for Android been released for community development ?
<crs353> im not sure.
<crs353> but back to your first question lol I will be one waiting eagerly also.
<Noize> lol :P I really want to falsh to ubuntu for android or ubuntu touch, considering a lot of the dev has been on the n7, if i'm not mistaken
<solstag> weird, mobile data doesn't work for me... it used to when rsalveti's manual recipe worked.
<crocket> What languages will ubuntu phone apps be developed in?
<crocket> Which ones can I choose?
<Namidairo> (all of thems)
<crocket> all of thems?
<crocket> Can I even use haskell?
<Namidairo> herp I thought you were talking about multilingual support
<crocket> Namidairo, programming languages
<solstag> lol
<crocket> Can I develop an ubuntu app in japanese?
<crocket> Oh sure
<wilee-nilee> shoot I was hoping for klingon
<solstag> Namidairo: I guess you'll be able to use any language that has the Qt stuff
<Namidairo> :P
<dcope> is it possible to change the system clock?
<dcope> instead of only having london?
<s1lence> Question about app navigation patterns: Would it be appropriate to use the header space for breadcrumbs instead of tabs to make deep navigation structures easier to navigate without constantly pulling up the toolbar?
<s1lence> The lack of a way to do breadcrumbs seems to be hurting the file manager
<dcope> no way to change the system clock seems like one of the first things that would be done for ubuntu touch
<s1lence> dcope,  The settings app is still in progress. The functionality is slated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Phone
<dcope> s1lence: thank you
<s1lence> no problem
<dcope> s1lence: how open are the maintainers to patches?
<dcope> i wouldnt mind helping out contributing in any way i can
<dcope> the contribute page just mentions source & bugs
<dcope> oh nvm i see it now
<dcope> derp :)
<s1lence> dcope, try contacting Sebastien Bacher, he's  in charge of the settings app
<s1lence> apparently
<dcope> i've bookmarked his g+ profile, thank you :)
<s1lence> no problem
<s1lence> i guess london's asleep right now haha
<dcope> yep, it's about 0433 there :D
<s1lence> wrong time to direct questions at canonical design :3
<xiangzhai83> Hi developers :)
<xiangzhai83> I am a newbie of libmtdev
<xiangzhai83> when I process the absolute motion event, there are duplicate ABS_MT_POSITION_X/Y
<savagejen> Could ubuntu-touch run ontop of replicant instead of android?
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, Isn't replicant android?
<savagejen> essentially
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, you better get on that then were waiting. ;)
<crocket> Is anyone excited about ubuntu edge?
<ogra_> stgraber, system-image.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am using an N7 16GB and want to install Ubuntu-touch on it..
<purezen> I have unlocked the bootloader.. and have enabled and checked USB debug. on it..
<purezen> However, when I finally boot into recoery mode to flash the images.. adb says 'error: device not found'..
<purezen> Please help..!
<crocket> Does anyone want to get ubunutu edge phone?
<w-flo> purezen, I've never used it myself, but.. are you using the phablet-flash tool?
<purezen> wflo: Hey..! Well.. I am just following the instructions for manual installation from here..
<purezen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<purezen> So, yes.. I have installed the phablet-flash tool.. but am not using it now...
<w-flo> can you use adb in android?
<purezen> well yes.. I could use it while it was running android..
<w-flo> hmm.. purezen, maybe try "adb kill-server" and then try to "adb devices" again
<purezen> well.. did it many times..
<purezen> Also, fastboot does list my device..
<w-flo> strange, I've never seen that. when you reboot into android, does it work again?
<purezen> w-flo: Yes..
 * w-flo shrugs.. there are a lot of canonical guys around here on work days, so maybe ask again on monday
<purezen> w-flo: oh well.. though is there a way to do it using fastboot.. since it is detecting the device right now..
<w-flo> purezen, I've only used fastboot once (to flash my custom recovery), I don't really know. I'm afraid it won't work, since the phablet-saucy-preinstalled.zip file has shell scripts in it that must be executed, and I guess fastboot can only copy images and doesn't support scripting?
<purezen> w-flo: Oh well.. maybe.. am just a newbie..:-)
<w-flo> and the system images have edify scripts as well, so.. not sure if fastboot supports that
<purezen> hmm.. well..
<w-flo> you could push the zip files using adb from android
<w-flo> to some place in.. i dont know, /sdcard or whatever it is for the nexus7
<crocket> Fund http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge and get an ubuntu phone
<w-flo> and then go to recovery and select the files from /sdcard, if your recovery supports that :)
<w-flo> purezen, ^
<purezen> ok.. I shall try that..
<purezen> Also, I have everything stock right now.. so should all this work (i.e. getting Ubuntu touch on my N7) in case I install a Custom recovery..?
<w-flo> for me it works using a custom recovery (4ext), but this is not a nexus 7 and I'm not using the officially recommended phablet-flash tool
<w-flo> I believe that phablet-flash will flash a custom ubuntu recovery
<w-flo> maybe that's why it doesn't work for you? hum
<gema> purezen: N7 is not visible to adb?
<gema> purezen: what happens when you run adb devices
<purezen> w-flo: Maybe..
<purezen> gema: I can find my device via adb when running android..
<purezen> gema: though not in recovery or bootloader mode..
<gema> purezen: why aren't you using phablet-flash?
<purezen> gema: Oh that.. cause I have a miserable net connection (slow and discon. now and then)..
<purezen> gema: So, I downloaded the images using a download manager..
<gema> purezen: it's been a long while since I have tried to adb manually without phablet-flash, but my mako is not visible either when in recovery
<gema> purezen: sorry, it is visible in recovery
<purezen> gema: Ok..
<gema> but not on the start screen
<gema> when I press power and volume down
<gema> purezen: the best people to help you with that will be here either later in the day or monday after midday
<gema> (UTC)
<gema> purezen: or you could try the mailing
<purezen> gema: well.. sure..:-)
<gema> purezen: unfortunately
<gema> I have to go now
<purezen> gema: Sure.. goodbye..:-)
<w-flo> purezen, if you're adventurous, try a custom recovery and see if it supports adb. or just transfer the files from android, then flash from recovery (if the stock recovery supports selecting arbitrary files from the file system)
<purezen> w-flo: Hmm.. thanks..! On it..
 * w-flo crosses fingers
<purezen> w-flo: looks like the stock  recovery doesn't support the file seletion stuf..
<crocket> I just funded ubuntu edge $805.
<w-flo> purezen, :(
<purezen> w-flo: Shall try it with a custom recovery..
<purezen> w-flo: No probs..:-)
<w-flo> purezen, good luck ! :)
<purezen> w-flo: :-)
<w-flo> Fetched 23.2 MB in 12255d 22h 21min 57s (0 B/s)                <--- haha, thanks for correcting my time, ntp :-)
<purezen_> w-flo: hey.. tried it with CWM.. boots regular android..!
<w-flo> purezen_, so does adb work in CWM?
<purezen_> w-flo, yep.. adb does work..
<w-flo> so.. happy flashing? :)
<purezen_> w-flo: No, it just boots regular android again.. though it did some install stuff with the ubuntu image..
<purezen_> w-flo: and it has installed stock recovery yet again..
<w-flo> take a backup, then wipe/format the /system and /data partitions, then flash both, the ~340mb "preinstalled-armhf" zip file, and the zip file specific to the nexus 7
<w-flo> huh, stock recovery? that's strange. where did it come from? :o
<w-flo> or just wait until monday and ask how to use phablet-flash with local files
<ogra_> purezen_, wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img ... boot into bootloader mode (holding both vol keys on power up) ... sudo fastboot flash /path/to/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img ...  then reboot into recovery mode
<ogra_> from there the manual instructions should just work
<AskUbuntu> Pls explain the media architecture of ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/325258
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu For Smartphones | http://askubuntu.com/q/325260
<purezen_> w-flo, ogra_ shall follow..
<w-flo> purezen_, ogra has ubuntu touch expert knowledge, so I'm sure it will work that way :)
<purezen_> w-flo: Oh.. that's great..!
<gema> yah, if ogra_ cannot make it work,  then we start getting concerned :)
<iBelieve> Is the System Settings app going to get a Suru theme or a dark background? Currently, it isn't themed, and the designs released on design.canonical.com have a light background, but I'm assuming those are just wireframes.
<w-flo> I'm actually reading through old ubuntu-touch logs right now (from may) to find out how ogra fixed "cant find eglconfig" on his flipped image :D
<ogra_> :)
<purezen_> Well.. I was able to install the recovery fine this time..
<purezen_> and I flashed the 'armhf.zip' as well..
<purezen_> though it restarted with android again..
<purezen_> Do I need to disable resetting the recovery to stock which the Ubuntu recovery asks for after installing the arhf.zip file..?
<ogra_> you need to flash the armel+grouper.zip first (like the manual instructions say)
<ogra_> after that is done, reboot into recovery again and *then* flash the armhf.zip
<purezen_> ogra_, I am able to flash the armhf.zip in the Ubuntu recovery.. but it somehow reboots with android...
<purezen_> Something I need to do with wiping data..?
<ogra_> you need to flash the armel+grouper.zip first (like the manual instructions say)
<ogra_> after that is done, reboot into recovery again and *then* flash the armhf.zip
<ogra_> :)
<gema> purezen_: it seems you are doing it in the wrong order
 * ogra_ points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation again
<ogra_> it is two files ...  not just the armhf one
<w-flo> so.. yet another question, is getprop supposed to work in the android container?
<ogra_> not wif you are chrooted via the android-chroot script ...
<ogra_> it is supported from the ubuntu rootfs
<w-flo> okay, so that's not my problem :) somehow the sensor service doesn't start
<w-flo> yeah, it works in the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> check if /factrory is mounted
<ogra_> *factory
<ogra_> (though thats unlikely since that operates based on labels too)
<w-flo> ogra_, no, it's not. I'm not sure if my device even has that partition (or is that some ubuntu magic?)
<purezen_> ok.. so do I need to install the grouper.img as well..? or shall I just boot into recovery again..
<w-flo> i.e. I have no /vendor partition, its a /vendor -> /system/vendor symlink
<w-flo> I've changed the lxc-android-boot init script accordingly
<ogra_> purezen_, read thew manual install instructuions
<ogra_> no more img files needed
<ogra_> juet the two zips
<ogra_> w-flo, vendor is fine
<w-flo> my init.rc has "service sensorservice /system/bin/sensorservice".. should "ps" show sensorservice as running in the android container? somehow it's not :o
<ogra_> w-flo, use android-chroot to chroot into the container and see what happens if you start the sensorservice manually
<ogra_> ps should show it
<w-flo> okay.. so when manually starting it within androd-chroot, it's still not in ps of the container, only in "ps aux" of the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> yeah, butt thats fine
<w-flo> the good thing is, logcat stops complaining about "waiting for sensorservice"
<w-flo> so that seems fine. now i'm wondering why it isn't started by android init
<ogra_> does the UI session start ?
<ogra_> because something accesses a sensor before the service is up
<ogra_> so it cant attach
<w-flo> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<w-flo> W/libEGL  ( 3587): eglInitialize(0x1) failed (EGL_SUCCESS)
<ogra_> thats fine
<w-flo> W/Adreno200-EGL( 3587): <qeglDrvAPI_eglChooseConfig:594>: EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED
<ogra_> that not :)
<ogra_> the EGLConfig warning isnt fatal ... the rest is
<w-flo> ahh
<w-flo> might be a permission problem
<w-flo> E/Adreno200-GSL( 3587): <ioctl_kgsl_driver_entry:268>: open(/dev/kgsl-3d0) failed: errno 13. Permission denied
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you will need a udev rule
<w-flo> is that for the vision-70.rules file?
<w-flo> okay
<ogra_> have a look at the initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch package
<w-flo> I think I've seen those
<ogra_> it ships the ones for the nexus devices
<w-flo> just need to figure out how to use them :)
<ogra_> you dont want to use them
<ogra_> you want to create one fo your device, derived from ueventd.rc from the container
<w-flo> okay, will do, thanks so far :)
<ogra_> should be relatively straightforward to see what you need from there if you look at one of the nexus ones
<w-flo> yeah, seems like a scriptable task
<ogra_> yeah, i once started a script but then something else came in my way
<batmite> does the ubuntu touch project accept donations of any amount?
<ogra_> it is a relatively simple sed task ... but you need to ignore the sysfs mangline stuff
<ogra_> batmite, the best you coudl do if you want to donate to something bringing the project forward would be http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<batmite> ogra_: thanks
<w-flo> crw-rw-rw- root     root     242,   0 2013-07-27 13:14 kgsl-3d0    open(/dev/kgsl-3d0) failed: errno 13. Permission denied      ... I've converted the ueventd.vision.rc file to 70-vision.rules and it seems like the permissions are now world-readable.. but it still fails with permission denied? hm..
<w-flo> ah
 * w-flo fixes things
<w-flo> so that works now, yay :)
<ogra_> :)
<w-flo> now I'm getting "W/Adreno200-EGL( 3379): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapInterval:3645>: EGL_BAD_CONTEXT" which doesn't sound right...
<w-flo> so maliit-server and unity8 keep on segfaulting apparently. :o
<crashs> hello everyone, i'am french so my english is not very acceptable but i want to know when we will have the chance to have ubuntu touch on the htc desire hd ( ace), someone have information to share with me ^^
<vic> QUERY: Anyone out there is able to do a re-build of kernel for Nexus Galaxy phone(tuna) and able to boot?
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> i am using "adb shell system-image-cli" to update my nexus 7. but it's not working. i am getting this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918521/ . can someone help diagnose the error?
<rigved> well, i filed this bug for this issue: #1205657
<rigved> bug #1205657
<ubot5> bug 1205657 in Ubuntu system image "system-image-cli raises KeyError: 'dbus'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205657
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, slangasek filed an RT about it. Apparently the server just died completely, we need to get someone in the DC to investigate...
<Tassadar_> ooh, there's a game between coreapps, niice
 * Tassadar_ is playing "Dropping letters" and is amazed
<GeniusWork> Hi ALl
<GeniusWork> build/core/envsetup.mk:115: build/core/product_config.mk: No such file or directory build/core/config.mk:153: *** No config file found for TARGET_DEVICE .  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_yuga' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<GeniusWork> How can that be fixed??
<sidiney> Olá!
<sidiney> hI!
<user82> hi sidiney
<sidiney> hi, i had a problem in qtcreator,
<sidiney> resolve! heheh!
<sidiney> i want development apps for ubuntu touch, but have any doubs, read the foruns, but a live chat help=me more!
<slangasek> ogra_, stgraber: system-image seems to be back up today
<danpalmer> Hi there, is this the best place to talk about QML development for Ubuntu Touch or is there a development specific channel?
<w-flo> danpalmer, there is a development specific channel. But I forgot the name.. :D
<w-flo> ah, #ubuntu-app-devel ?
<danpalmer> w-flo: cheers, thanks!
<RobbyF> you guys think the Oppo Find 5 resembles the Ubuntu Edge in appearance ?
<nicenslow> Hey alma !
<nicenslow> almaidinajad   ! ! !
<nicenslow> WTF
<nicenslow> long name man
<almaidinajad> hi nicenslow
<mhall119> RobbyF: there's only so much variation you can do with a black rectangle
<w-flo> hm, something is probably wrong with the accelerometer in my port. the first param to ua_sensors_accelerometer_set_reading_cb is NULL and then things crash. sigh :)
<AskUbuntu> actionSelectionPopover only displays properly on selectedTabIndex == 0 | http://askubuntu.com/q/325421
<Shaikh> hellooo
<Shaikh> anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on Lenovo A706?
<Shaikh> is anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on Lenovo A706?
<wilee-nilee> Shaikh, All the install stuff is in the channel header.
<Catbuntu> Yes it does
<wilee-nilee> Catbuntu, user long gone
<Catbuntu> haha
<Catbuntu> You have to be at -offtopic to understand me
<wilee-nilee> I avoid the offtopic like the plague. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I can volunteer at the mentally disabled local if I need that stimulus
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 7 2 - google factory images | http://askubuntu.com/q/325456
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-28
<crocket> Ubuntu Edge for the winners
<linkchen> Hello
<ericY> Hi all.
<ericY> I just flashed Ubuntu Touch onto my Nexus 4.
<ericY> It works, but I can't seem to change my time zone...
<ericY> Does anyone have experience with this?
<wilee-nilee> ericY, I think you have to chroot in to make any changes.
<wilee-nilee> not sure really
<ericY> What do you mean by chroot in?
<wilee-nilee> ericY, Chroot is getting in to make changes, for example if I wanted to mess with my ubuntu install from a live cd I have to use chroot to access and run the OS.
<wilee-nilee> !chroot
<ubot5> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ericY> Oh.
<ericY> I've chroot'd before, but I'm trying to change the time zone _on the device_
<ericY> .
<ericY> Do I still need to chroot?
<wilee-nilee> ericY, Not sure to be honest, I believe the touch needs one to do much at all, just a guess is all.
<ericY> Hrm.
<wilee-nilee> I don't know if it is setup like a standard desktop with sudo, or a easy click for that.
<ericY> Well, there's an app called "system settings" on the phone.
<ericY> And a time zone setting within.
<ericY> But when I try to click on a different time zone, nothing happens.
<wilee-nilee> been about 2 months since I tried it, so at that time it was to limited and I was on a nexus 7, should be more developed now, probably a wiki with info somewhere.
<ericY> Alright, I guess I'll look around.
<wilee-nilee> ericY, take a lokksie here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<ericY> Oh!
<wilee-nilee> a ssh
<ericY> Thank you so much!
<ericY> I can just adb shell into it, right?
<wilee-nilee> google is our friend, on a good day. ;)
<ericY> Alright, it works!
<wilee-nilee> not sure
<ericY> Well, adb shell anyway.
<Andre_> Hey all
<kotux> Hi Andre_
<Andre_> Hey, do you have any more information about logging bugs for ubuntu touch? Is Ubuntu touch basically 14.04?
<Andre_> I have it set up on my nexus 4 phone
<Andre_> and found some strange things...i.e. bugs
<kotux> I'm actually not quite sure, sorry. I'm quite new around here too.
<Andre_> Cool, I also have so cool UX design ideas that I wanted to share. I hope someone around here could help us.
<Andre_> have some*
<kotux> haha
<Andre_> Just found out that the Nexus "touch" is 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Andre_, I believe you can load saucy or the touch
<wilee-nilee> touch may be based on the saucy repos as well.
<Andre_> I found out in the settings area. It said OS was 13.10
<kotux> glad you found it, Andre_ :-) I just restored my Nexus 7 to Ubuntu touch.
<w-flo> so.. yay! my flipped desire z port *finally* boots to shell. turns out I should start "sensorservice" not by simply running the sensorservice binary, but rather use "start sensorservice" in the android container. Now I need to figure out why it fails to autostart
<user82> does ubuntu touch work with new android 4.3 radio/bootloader on nexus 4?
<ogra_>   no
<UbuPhillup> hi
<UbuPhillup> can i run system-settings in ubuntu desktop?
<adas_> hello
<ax562> hello
<w-flo> hi :)
<UbuPhillup> hi
<ax562> how's everyone doing?
 * UbuPhillup will check if everything is fine translated
<w-flo> great! I've just seen the unity8 shell work on my flipped port :)
<ax562> w-flo, that's cool.  I'm personally not a big fan.
<ax562> I don't have it on 10.10 but have it on 11.04 and meh
<w-flo> ax562, a big fan of what?
<ax562> unity
<w-flo> ax562, oh. Maybe you should try unity in 13.04
<w-flo> 11.04 is not supported with security updates any more AFAIK, so you should update to 12.04 at least!
<ax562> yeah but my cd drive took a dumb
<ax562> dump
<ax562> bios doesn't support usb boot
<w-flo> oh.. that sucks. you could use the update manager and upgrade via internet though. Just hope it doesn't break anything and you'd have to reinstall.. :)
<ax562> yeah that is my issue.  I have 32 bit 11.04 and want 64 bit 12.04LTS
<w-flo> without USB boot or a cd drive that's probably difficult.. :(
<ax562> but I have duo boot with windows
<ax562> yeah imposible to update to 64 bit
<ax562> eventually though
<ax562> :)
<w-flo> :-)
<ax562> how is the ubuntu touch front...OK so is it officially called ubuntu os or touch
<w-flo> I guess it's "Ubuntu Touch", not sure :D
<ax562> lol I just realized this whole time my highest freq table on my overclocked phone was never being used...duh
<ax5623> trying out this xchat
<ax5623> usually use irssi lol
<ax5623> gui can be nice
<w-flo> the xchat gui could be nicer though :D
<ax5623> well coming from irssi any gui is good
<svnindia> hi, is possible to install ubuntu on lumia 520 windows 8 phone
<w-flo> svnindia, if cyanogenmod supports that phone. so probably not :(
<UbuPhillup> can i run system-settings in ubuntu desktop?
<ax5623> anyone remember robot jox?
<magemello> Hi
<magemello> I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my iocean x7
<magemello> without success
<magemello> maybe someone have some advice for me?
<w-flo> magemello, so it fails to boot after flashing?
<magemello> yes....still start in android
<w-flo> are you sure you flashed two zip files?
<magemello> no only one
<magemello> because the second fail
<w-flo> ah, it can't work without the second one
<w-flo> why does it fail?
<magemello> Before all I changed in the updater-script file the first line to make the script compatible with my phone
<magemello> But after that...If I try to install the file I recieve "Installation aborted" error
<w-flo> you changed the line that looks like this? assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "vision" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "vision");
<magemello> yes
<w-flo> I don't think that's a very good idea.. you need a zip file that was created for your device
<magemello> I know but I have not found...and so I decided to use the more similar
<magemello> my phone is an Iocean X7 (china phone)
<magemello> I think install ubuntu on a low cost phone like this it'is important
<w-flo> Unless the phone is *very* similar I don't think it will work like that
<magemello> Do you know how I can make an custom Rom for my phone?
<w-flo> nope, sorry :( maybe ask the cyanogenmod people if they can help you
<magemello> Where I can find them?
<w-flo> magemello, no idea :D I guess they have an IRC channel, it's probably mentioned on their web site
<magemello> Ok thank you w-flo  ;) I apriciate that
<magemello> bye bye
<w-flo> bye magemello, good luck!
<magemello> Thank you
<hexadezimalion> #cyanogenmod
<Ragnar105> Busy channel... :P
<RobbyF> weekends are slow
<k1l> everyone is busy getting drunk and busy with the hangover after that :)
<Ragnar105> Fair enough.
<Ragnar105> Are notification settings (SMS) not yet working on Mako builds?
<Ragnar105> sounds*
<kylewooten99> help
<kylewooten99> I have aquestion about Porting Ubuntu Touch to HTC DESIRE HD.
<Ragnar105> What's the best way to ensure my device is running the latest build?  Can I do update/upgrade from the terminal, or do I need to download new builds and flash them over?
<j3r1ch0> Ragnar105: good question, was wondering myself...
<j3r1ch0> I was using the images from here in the hope that Daily Build means exactly that: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<j3r1ch0> Am using Nexus4 and am using "adb push" to upload saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip to the device.
<j3r1ch0> Then I installed them using TWRP.
<j3r1ch0> (Hope that's the right way...)
<Ragnar105> Well, I did the same, but I'm wondering if I'll have to do that every time, or if I can just update as I would with any other ubuntu OS
<n-iCe> hello guys is ubuntu finally stable?
<n-iCe> for at least the nexus 4?
<deiu> define stable :)
<n-iCe> all working
<deiu> it's stable enough to be used as a normal phone, with some additional advantages of a smartphone (partial WiFi support, data)
<deiu> but it's definitely worth flashing, if that's your question
<n-iCe> deiu: is there a .zip we can flash with our custom recovery?
<deiu> to restore your Android?
<deiu> afaik, you can only use the images provided by google
<deiu> I never tried with a custom image
<n-iCe> no to install ubuntu phone
<n-iCe> are you currently using it?
<deiu> yup
<n-iCe> ok, so all I need is to download all the .img files? for my device?
<n-iCe> I mean, I'm here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<deiu> just the most recent one :)
<deiu> 4.3 I think
<n-iCe> I have been always flashing roms by flashing a single .zip
<n-iCe> where is that zip in here
<deiu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<n-iCe> no no
<n-iCe> I don't want to restore
<n-iCe> I want to install ubuntu os
<deiu> ah
<deiu> then read above :)
<deiu> Step 4
<n-iCe> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<n-iCe> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<n-iCe> When working on flipped images, detection does not work and would require -d
<n-iCe> what's that deiu
<Tragyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Flashing_the_device
<n-iCe> so all I need is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130726.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<n-iCe> right?
<Tragyn> Errr, nowhere in what I just posted is that stated at all.  There are steps you can follow.
<n-iCe> phablet-flash is just downloading the file I posted above
<n-iCe> so if you think, you can just download the file and flash it with twrp or cwm
<n-iCe> should work
<Tragyn> You need that file as well as this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130726.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<Tragyn> Flash the device zip (mako) then the armhf
<n-iCe> thanks, I did the phablet-flash -b command
<n-iCe> should do it all right?
<Tragyn> Yeah that should handle everything.  Hopefully you've already done a backup.
<n-iCe> I wipe all
<n-iCe> No backup needed, nothing to save
<n-iCe> Tragyn: does it connect to play store?
<Tragyn> Once you've run that command it'll go through the whole installation process and boot to unity.
<Tragyn> No, as it's not Android, it's Ubuntu...
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> where can I check all the ubuntu apps?
<Tragyn> They're on the phone already.  There are 12 core apps, and right now that's all that's available for your phone.
<Tragyn> Unless you build your own. ;;)
<n-iCe> ooh
<n-iCe> so there is no app store
<n-iCe> so I will not have whatsapp?
<Tragyn> No...the Ubuntu Phone OS is still very new, in Alpha dev stage, so there's little available.
<Tragyn> In its current state, only basic functionality exists.
<n-iCe> damn, I really need whatsapp
<Tragyn> Then this isn't the OS for you, yet.
<Tragyn> Should have done some more research before installing an Alpha stage OS. ;)
<Tassadar_> I think there is whatsapp already
<Tassadar_> it's called...dammit, I don't know, but I saw people talking about it
<n-iCe> I can always go back to android
<j3r1ch0> How about OpenWhatsApp? That was a Qt build, no?
<n-iCe> whosthere ? Tragyn
<n-iCe> Tassadar_: ?
<Tassadar_> yeah
<Tragyn> Well, maybe someone else knows more than I do, but I don't think the app is available for Phone OS
<n-iCe> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00658.html
<n-iCe> seems it is
<Tragyn> Hmm...interesting.
<n-iCe> 5m and the zip is downloaded
<n-iCe> what device you got guys
<Tragyn> Nexus 4
<n-iCe> Tragyn: good, me too.
<n-iCe> why not android?
<Tragyn> Why am I not using Android?
<n-iCe> yeah
<Tragyn> I like to try new things.  I like the idea of a different approach to the UI.
<n-iCe> but you are not that a social user right?
<n-iCe> I mean is twitter facebook instagram foursquare at least working?
<n-iCe> even G+
<Tragyn> Technically Twitter and Facebook as far as I've noticed, but I think they're just webkit
<n-iCe> but you can't use instagram webkit
<n-iCe> why is people not developing apps?
<Tragyn> Well, they are...like I said, though, is still very new.
<Tragyn> Once it's ready for an official release candidate, it'll support more apps.
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> 30 seconds
<n-iCe> downloading new .zip
<n-iCe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130726.1/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<n-iCe> just like you said
<n-iCe> Tragyn: where are you from
<Tragyn> Canada.
<n-iCe> Do you code?
<Tragyn> Nope./
<n-iCe> Where in Cánada
<Tragyn> Ontario
<n-iCe> I lived in Montreal/Quebec/Ottawa for 6 months
<n-iCe> I'm from México
<Tragyn> Ah, cool.
<n-iCe> loved it, but they are French native speakers
<n-iCe> they kinda don't like english native speakers, so I need to use spanish before english so they won't hate me haha
<n-iCe> is there an off topic channel?
<n-iCe> 30 seconds
<n-iCe> done, downloaded.
<n-iCe> oh come one, another file
<n-iCe> booting UBUNTU OS
<n-iCe> Tragyn: still here?
<Tragyn> Yep.
<n-iCe> Tragyn: you have any trouble with colors?
<Tragyn> I don't think so.
<n-iCe> black seems to be red for me
<n-iCe> kinda red
<n-iCe> it is installing the os I guess, but black seems kinda red
<Tragyn> Hmm, no idea.
<n-iCe> how do I go back Tragyn
<Tragyn> Back in the OS?  Depends on where you are.
<Tragyn> In an app you can swipe up from the bottom edge and press "back"
<n-iCe> the whole os is slow
<n-iCe> and buggy
<Tragyn> Yes, it is...
<Tragyn> That's why it's in Alpha dev stage...what did you expect?
<n-iCe> when did the os was released?
<Tragyn> It wasn't released.
<Tragyn> The alpha preview for developers was released a month or two ago
<Tragyn> It's not officially available unit October..
<Tragyn> until*
<lopuhtc> Hi, anybody there?
<lopuhtc> Just wanted to ask about ubuntu dev for the htc one m7
<jalt> is it a problem if it says secure boot is enabled when i try to install ubuntu touch on the nexus 4?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-21
<tomdp> Hey everyone. I'm having an issue running both i386 and ARM instances of ubuntu-emulator on both of my Xubuntu Trusty machines. The display is usually black, sometimes picking up garbage from other parts of my screen, sometimes garbage from ubuntu touch's GUI, and divided into misaligned horizontal rectangles. This happens on machines with different GPU drivers. I have not yet tested it on a Trusty installation using another DE.
<quizme> hi, does anbody know if running ubuntu on a Samsung Galaxy NotePro would work ?
<quizme> why would i want to install ubuntu-touch on my tablet compared to say regular ubuntu 14.04? Because i have a touch-screen?  It's a fairly powerful machine, so i would imagine that you could run full ubuntu on it.
<lotuspsychje> morning
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: good morning!
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: hello, how are you
<nhaines> quizme: Ubuntu with Unity 8 has a very nice mobile-style interface, so if you would like that, then you choose that.  If you'd rather use Ubuntu Desktop, then you'd use 14.04 instead.  In a couple of years you won't have to choose one or the other because Unity 8 will do desktop UIs too.  :)
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: tired but not bad.  How about you?  :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: fine tnx, enjoying my nexus7 touch
<lotuspsychje> you guys doing a great job
<nhaines> Not me, I'm just an onlooker.  :)  I keep up with updates so that I can tell others about them.
<nhaines> Although I did do the Nintendo Miiverse webapp.  I need to sit down and design a game some day.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im also just a thrilled user, no dev
<lotuspsychje> playing with devel touch
<nhaines> You could always try out the SDK.  I love my Ubuntu Pioneer shirt.  :)
<lotuspsychje> i hope you guys get the meizu and bq images
<nhaines> Hopefully there's a new promotion tomorrow.  I'd like to report some Nexus 5 bugs.
<lotuspsychje> saw some video's with n5 running touch on youtube
<nhaines> My next phone will probably be the Meizu.  But thanks to a dropped Galaxy Nexus, my Nexus 5 is pretty new.  So I might have to go with the 2nd gen one in the future.  :)
<nhaines> Other than lack of bluetooth support and right now the screen doesn't turn off, Ubuntu runs beautiful on the Nexus 5.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im sure once the meizu and bq images will leak, touch will change fast for any device
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: you got it running on your n5?
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: morning
<Beldar> howdee
<lotuspsychje> i just got a brightness bug on my n7
<lotuspsychje> every boot, it resets back to default darkness
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: I didn't "get" it running.  Tassadar did, and between that and MultiROM Manager it's the simplest thing in the world.  :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im never going back to android, so dont need those multirom :p
<nhaines> I seriously doubt the official RTM images will change anything with regards to other ports.
<lotuspsychje> im sure they will, of new ideas
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: I still need Google Navigation and Ingress, plus email and Bluetooth, so until then...  :)
<nhaines> There won't be any new ideas.  devel is already it.
<nhaines> All the hard stuff is driver support.  Once you have that, the rest is trivial  But few are dedicated enough to get it working.
<lotuspsychje> sure its already nice, but just out of curiosity they will look into it
<lotuspsychje> im missing my terminal apps
<nhaines> Oh yeah, Canonical seems determined to make sure SSH apps don't work.  So that'll be a problem.
<lotuspsychje> too bad the devel is locked dir
<lotuspsychje> i wanted to experiment both updates and terminal apps
<lotuspsychje> would be more interesting then waiting all the click apps release
<lotuspsychje> just an example, i wanna see how mupdf reacts on ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> or nmap
<nhaines> Oh, just enable write support.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i did, but then i cant get updates anymore?
<nhaines> But apt breaks on the ARM partition scheme, so you can't do apt-get upgrade.
<nhaines> If you're very careful with it, it might not break everything.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: they should build a system button to lock/unlock write support
<nhaines> They shouldn't.  If you want to break your phone you should know what you're doing.  :)
<nhaines> there's a phablet-tools command to run on your computer to enable it anyway.  It's pretty trivial.
<lotuspsychje> well i heard a dev say here they gonna try a seperate line for installing the terminal way
<lotuspsychje> and use click apps as main also
<lotuspsychje> lets hope it all changes in the right direction :p
<nhaines> I hope so!  :)
<pitti> jgdx: I followed up on the pull request; thanks!
<epicnah> hello
<lotuspsychje> epicnah: hello mate
<epicnah> sup
<epicnah> can i install vmware workstation on a ubuntu cloud server ? xD
<lotuspsychje> epicnah: this channel is for ubuntu-touch
<epicnah> oh sorry
<epicnah> bye mate
<mardy> tvoss: hi! It seems I might not be working on the Location panel, but on this one instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges#Phone
<mardy> tvoss: I guess that the backend I should use is the trust store, right?
<tvoss> mardy, we do not support contact access for rtm
<mardy> tvoss: OK; what about bookmarks and history, call logs and messages?
<tvoss> mardy, none of them as far as I know for RTM. We distilled the list down to camera, pulse and location
<mardy> tvoss: I know that Location will have its own page; what about the other two? Should accesses be presented in the "Other app access" page, or do they also have their own UI?
<tvoss> mardy, not entirely sure, have to check with the security guys/design
<mzanetti> hey, does the Nexus 10 boot for you guys with the latest devel-proposed image?
<asac> ogra_: no gitview?
<ogra_> there are gitweb links on the right
<asac> ogra_: you are correct. seems my abilities are limited when it comes to discoverability of website elements
<mardy> tvoss: the "pulse" you mentioned before, is it pulseaudio?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<tvoss> mardy, only for recording purposes, though
<mardy> tvoss: so we have a trusted helper for that? Is to use the mic or also for regular playback?
<mardy> tvoss: ops, you just replied :-)
<tvoss> mardy, we will patch pulseaudio itself to become a trusted helper
<tvoss> mardy, I'm working on that
<mardy> tvoss: cool, makes sense
<pitti> hmm, I just upgraded to 141 (latest promoted image) on mako, that's stuck eternally on booting (spinning Ubuntu logo)
 * pitti tries a factory reset, although this didn't really have any customizations
<pitti> no, same problem
<pitti> there's a whole lot of stuff running as phablet, but not unity
<ogra_> pitti, apparmor ?
<pitti> nothing in dmesg
<ogra_> in the processlist indeed
<pitti> $ /sbin/initctl --user list
<pitti> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''
<pitti> whoa
<ogra_> as root ? thats normal
<pitti> no, as phablet
<pitti> normally that should grab the upstart session from /run/...
<ogra_> no, it wont
<pitti> phablet   1836  1.8  0.1   6480  1984 ?        Ss   08:25   0:04 init --user
<pitti> it's running
<ogra_> it gets added by processing profile.d
<pitti> ogra_: right, that's what I meant; /etc/profile.d/upstart-phablet.sh does that
<ogra_> how did you become phablet ?
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# /sbin/initctl list-sessions
<pitti> initctl: Unable to query session directory
<pitti> ogra_: adb shell; su - phablet, as usual
<pitti> /run/user/ is completely empty
<ogra_> su sets the path different, use sudo (though that shouldnt cause this issue)
<pitti> ah, no loginctl session
<bzoltan> cjwatson: hello. We are back at the old problem that from the QtCreator we can not tell what frameworks a click chroot supports. Is there anything new I missed?
<pitti> so maybe that's due to pulling in cgmanager now?
<pitti> not sure whether we had cgmanager on older images
<ogra_> we have cgmanager since two months or so
<pitti> ok, so then that's not it
<ogra_> and 140 as well as 141 were zero change images
<ogra_> (well 141 had a heindal upgrade, but we dont use that anywhere)
<ogra_> *heimdal
<ogra_> pitti, is the container up ? (is /init in the processlist)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: bug please, am on/offline a fair bit today, don't think there's anything right now
<pitti> I think my previous image was 13x
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK
<pitti> ogra_: I'd say yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829165/
<ogra_> looks ok
<ogra_> pitti, smoke testing ran ...
<pitti> ogra_: so, I wonder what started the phablet bits (indicator-*-service, pulseaudio, etc.)
<ogra_> no issues (beyond the known ones) there
<pitti> as there is no "real" session yet
<davmor2> pitti: 141 rebooted fine here
<sil2100> Yeah, it seems davmor2's device is fine as well
<davmor2> pitti: what image did you update from?
<ogra_> pitti, is your device writable ? did you install any stuff there
<pitti> davmor2: I think I last updated on Thursday or so
<pitti> ogra_: no, I keep it in r/o mode, and it was by and large a clean install; I think I ran one autopilot test on it or so
<ogra_> hmm, that should be fine then
<ogra_> 141 didnt run great but it ran ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/141:20140721:20140717.1/9172/
<pitti> if it works for others, I'll just try and reflash with ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> pitti, i was asking for an apparmor process because re-profiling *can* take up to 5min and the session will be held back until it is done
<pitti> ah, --channel=devel gives me 133
<ogra_> (leaving you with the google logo)
<ogra_> yeah, 133 was the last promoted image
<pitti> ogra_: I had the spinning ubuntu logo already
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> thats different then
<pitti> what might have happened though was that the previous boot failed due to the battery being very low
<pitti> for some reason the mako is totally broken when it comes to switching it off
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> even when doing so it sometimes drains the battery like mad
<ogra_> we have bugs open for that
<pitti> and the screen stays on (but black)
<ogra_> (shutting down properly, warning about low battery and shutting down early enough to not completely drain it)
<pitti> no, I mean I regularly switch it off after I'm done with it
<pitti> but then it sometimes turns itself back on, or keeps the screen on
<ogra_> sounds like a bug ... mine usually shuts down (but takes up to 3min to do so)
<pitti> happens with both "power button for 5 s" and "sudo poweroff"
<ogra_> sounds like a hanging upstart job
<pitti> no, when I quickly press the power button when it's on the cable I see the "charge" logo, which should mean "I'm off and charging"
<pitti> and nothing happens when it's not on a cable
<pitti> anyway, different issue
<ogra_> yeah, thats bootloader ... cant do much about that
<jgdx> pitti, good comments, thanks.
<pitti> ok, 133 boots fine
<bzoltan> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1346094 This is an old pending problem for the SDK Tools. We can hardcode the list of supported packages for 14.04 and 14.10, but that would be a silly hack.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Get Out of the Doghouse Day! :-D
<mandel> ogra_, you have beend doing cpp, right? can I have a stupid review from you?
<mandel> ogra_, super simple => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-uploads-timeout/+merge/227514
<ogra_> mandel, mostlky without knowing what i'm doing, but i can try :P
<mandel> ogra_, I'm removing a signals and renaming a var :)
<mandel> ogra_, piece of cake
<ogra_> yeah, looks like a proper search/replace
<mandel> ogra_, it does build and run :)
<mandel> ogra_, but we are going to spend a month looking at funny errors in mms..
<ogra_> mandel, ah, well, thats what the last month before RTM is for, no ? :P
<ogra_> top-approved btw ...
<seb128> brendand, hey, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/dbus-ap-cleanup/+merge/227049 again, it got updated
<alan_g> greyback: when you have a moment... https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/unity-mir/use-supported-api/+merge/227315
<greyback> alan_g: sure
<brendand> seb128, done
<seb128> brendand, thanks
<jgdx> brendand, \o phonesim for cellular panel cellular data tests is afaik out due to the current automation status ("Automation of the RadioSettings tests is currently blocked on improvements to the emulator's telephony support.")
<jgdx> brendand, if that still is the case
<brendand> jgdx, where did you see that?
<jgdx> brendand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ofono/RadioSettings and various references around the Interweb
<brendand> jgdx, not sure if that's up to date. and i don't think emulator support should block us, unless i'm missing something
<jgdx> brendand, you can try it yourself, I think: emulate a sim and do get-tech-pref. It should complain that the radiosettings interface does not exist.
<brendand> jgdx, oh i see. might need to ask awe about that one
<jgdx> brendand, thanks
<Laney> jgdx: can't you do it using dbusmock?
<jgdx> Laney, sure, and I am doing it with dbusmock right now.
<Laney> 'kay
<jgdx> Laney, but I'd rather do it in phonesim if I could (or at least explore doing it in phonesim).
<pete-woods> tvoss: hi, just wanted to ask a question about the location service
<piiramar> jgdx: are you talking about tests in the x86 emulator, or in real (mako) hardware?
<piiramar> that "Automation of the RadioSettings tests is currently blocked on improvements to the emulator's telephony support" sentence refers to the former,
<piiramar> and that work is currently not high priority
<jgdx> piiramar, autopilot tests
<piiramar> jgdx: I don't think that the "phonesim" stuff has changed recently or is being worked on,
<piiramar> and I don't think the piece in the wiki directly refers to that
<mardy> tvoss: do you know who is working on the trusted helper for the camera?
<ogra_> Laney, as a system-settings developer ... how do you debug your code ? i tried adding QDebug to my c++... tried adding javascript functions using console.log to my QML but i dont see any of the values i want to test in the log
<tvoss> mardy, me
<Laney> ogra_: well... that broke and we didn't figure out why yet (feel free to bug #ubuntu-app-devel)
<Laney> ogra_: use console.warn or qWarning(), those work
<mardy> tvoss: do you have some code already written?
<ogra_> Laney, thanks !
<ogra_> that was what i needed ...
 * ogra_ changes to qWarning and goes to wait for another 20min recompile :(
<Laney> ccache man, ccache!
<mardy> tvoss: actually my question is: should the "Other app access" panel in the System Settings directly use libtrust-store, or should it be talking to the trusted helper via DBus (if the latter, is there an API for this?)?
<ogra_> Laney, no space on the device ... also why is a plain make able to just recompile changed files (even without ccache) while cmake is not ? thats super annoying
<Laney> ogra_: for the device you should cross compile imho
<jgdx> could I get a global approve on https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 ?
<ogra_> (on other packages a "fakeroot debian/rules binary" just picks up changes and doesnt recompile the world)
<Laney> I try to make sure that works
<ogra_> Laney, I'm to lazy to push my debs backs and forth :P
<jgdx> I was told by someone that ogra_ recommended not building pkgs on the device because of running out of space :p
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, depends what you do :)
<ogra_> and if you have a spare device
<tvoss> mardy, please use libtrust-store and rely on the RemoteTrustStore impl
<jgdx> pitti, hi, in uss trunk I am getting test failures on my desktop which looks like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829796/
<jgdx> pitti, any idea what's going on? These tests used to pass.
<jgdx> brendand, ^
<tvoss> mardy, working on the android CameraService right now
<jgdx> pitti, brendand, scratch that. Seems my branch is the issue.
<mardy> tvoss: that means I should instantiate the store with resolve_store_on_bus_with_name(), right?
<tvoss> mardy, correct
<mardy> tvoss: cool, thanks
<tvoss> ack
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<rsalveti> asac: there's not gitweb for the index itself, but you can open it per project/branch
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ping
<asac> rsalveti: yeah ogra pointed me to it
<ogra_> rsalveti, fyi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830089/
<ogra_> oh, that probably need a -i
<ogra_> *needs
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830102/
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, can't we override such conf in a conf.d style?
<rsalveti> otherwise looks good
<ogra_> not sure which one would override which ... that file is already created by rsyslog postinst (not shipped as conffile)
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> (it is piped into ucf to make it a conffile though)
<Kaleo> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/07/21/google-labs-voltair-game-built-with-qt/
<ogra_> Kaleo, packages it !!! become a pioneer !!!
<Kaleo> kenvandine is doing it already :)
<kenvandine> did it... but not sure if i'll get it to stop crashing
<ogra_> just add "#include QStopCrashing"
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> that's the trick :)
<ogra_> ;)
<kenvandine> i was mostly looking at it to get ideas for missing features in bacon2d :)
<bregma> so, I haven't had any phone service on my Nexus 4 since at least the 16th...  latest update ran the first-run oobie and it told me there was no SIM, which is odd since the hardware hasn;t changed, so I swapped SIms with an identical (but Android) phone and my SIM works there, but her SIM is not recognized with my Touch phone
<bregma> is there a known problem recognizing SIMs like this?
<bregma> fortunately WiFi works OK, but that's pretty useless when I'm not at home (it is a mobile phone, after all)
<pmcgowan> bregma, may be the urfkill issue? check  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627
<barry> mandel: hi.  when would be a good time to look at LP: #1341685?
<barry> mandel: i have s-i 2.3 ready to go, but i would like to delay a call for testing or release until i have a better understanding of what's going on with that bug
<mandel> barry, yep, give me a min to fully finish a small thing and I'm with you
<barry> mandel: cool, thanks
<pitti> jgdx: just FAOD, are you going to update your pull request, or should I look into this?
<mandel> barry, that bug is super weird.. /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5/Downloads
<cwayne> alex-abreu: heya, so we noticed with the url-dispatcher + webapps, when you try to launch a new URL when a webapp is already opened, nothing happens
<barry> mandel: no kidding. :)  it's *always* that path afaict
<barry> mandel: this is on a stock utopic desktop
<mandel> barry, that is very very strange... is not that I ever have that path in my code
<barry> mandel: i know, i grepped for that :)
<alex-abreu> cwayne, yes, ... thre is s abug for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1342129
<alex-abreu> cwayne, you should see the DEN
<barry> mandel: i'm running the full test suite on my laptop now
<mandel> barry, that is really really bizarre..
<barry> (after a dist-upgrade fwiw)
<mandel> barry, can you pass me the lp branch so that I can run them too??
<mandel> barry, I'd like to see the full logs..
<mandel> barry, and that just happens when running the full suite, right? individual tests do pass correctly
<barry> mandel: lp:ubuntu-system-image
<barry> mandel: correct
<mandel> barry, ok, so trunk
<barry> mandel: yep trunk.  just run `tox` at the top level
<barry> (you might have to `apt-get build-dep system-image`
<barry> mandel: note that i've seen the same problems on the ppas when trying to get a clean build for the citrain.  i got it to pass after three no change retries
<mandel> barry, I forgot the name of the package to install the build-deps, do you mind letting me know?
<barry> mandel: system-image
<mandel> barry, ups, irc lag, sorry
<barry> :)
<mandel> barry, the udm of the tests is ran in the system bus correct?
<barry> mandel: yep
<barry> mandel: it's a private system bus run under the test suite w/dbus-launch but a system bus nonetheless
<mandel> barry, yes, I was wondering why would it be using .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/ which is a xdg cache dir
<mandel> barry, which happens when udm is start as a user with pid diff to 0
<mandel> barry, if that it the case, it will ignore the path you pass.. yet will not add that crazy path UNLESS the xdg dir env var was set to be that one
<barry> mandel: right.  since the test suite is run by me, it'll run with my uid
<mandel> barry, oh, but we did not use to do that, correct?
<barry> mandel: it's always been that way
<mandel> barry, ok..
<mandel> one idea off
<barry> mandel: don't forget, we pass some extra flags to udm, like -stoppable, to indicate it's a testing environment
<mandel> barry, next idea.. have you changed anything in the apparmor profile of system image
<mandel> barry, yes, does options I remember :)
<barry> mandel: i have never touched any apparmor profiles for s-i :)
<mandel> barry, ack
<mandel> barry, this is going to be a headache & a stupid bug, I have a standup, I'll get back to you asap
<barry> mandel: sure thing, no worries
<barry> mandel: i'm mainly interested in finding out if it's a bug in udm or si, so i can move forward with releasing si 2.3
<mandel> barry, it is very strange for udm to be doing that, but I'm going to build a debug version with more logging to test what is going on
<barry> mandel: cool.  i'm going to run the test suite in several different environments after a full dist-upgrade this morning, just to see if it's still reproducible.  i've also cleaned out .local/share/u-d-m to see if there's leakage involved
<mandel> barry, the path generation does not look at that and it should be using the one you pass.. is a very strange bug
<barry> mandel: ack
<mandel> barry, one question, do you have the branch of the old si? does it pass the tests with udm?
<mandel> barry, is a quick dirty way to see if I screw it up :)
<barry> mandel: there are tags for releases, so if you `bzr tags` that branch, you should be able to check out 2.2 and try it (it's also r249)
<sil2100> kalikiana: hey! How's the fix for LP: #1329141 going?
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey there
<seb128> cyphermox_, this channel might be better than ci-eng ;-)
<kalikiana> sil2100: work-around mr is pending on another jenkins run to make pep8 happy https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noScores/+merge/227541
<kalikiana> meh just spotted another flaw there, it doesn't clean up the discarded file
<seb128> cyphermox_, "Forget this device" doesn't seem in the design spec?
<cyphermox_> indeed, this is a better place
<cyphermox_> no, it's not
<cyphermox_> we've had to deviate a little from the design, some things just aren't possible, and this Forget this device was found as something missing from bluetooth
<cyphermox_> we'll fix the design/implementation to match once mpt is back and we can discuss this
<cyphermox_> it's already much closer than it was
<seb128> cyphermox_, can you open bugs for things that divert? or a least one "design needs to consider those changes"
<cyphermox_> sure
<ogra_> yeah, mpt might return to late
<ogra_> there are other designers around
<cyphermox_> regardless, let's keep in mind we're working iteratively
<cyphermox_> some things can not be completed just yet
<seb128> right
<seb128> but we need to keep record of the things that need to be fixed later
<cyphermox_> I totally agree
<pitti> hey cyphermox_
<cyphermox_> so would you rather I open the bugs now for a version that doesn't exist, or open them later as bugs once it's landed? :)
<cyphermox_> pitti: hi
<seb128> cyphermox_, once it lands seems fine, as long as that happens ;-)
<pitti> cyphermox_: OOI, does 5GHz wifi work for you on the phone? I find it a bit annoying that it shows my 5 GHz wifi in the list, but doesn't connect to it
<cyphermox_> seb128: it can go either way, I'm happy to open the bugs now, I've just been complained at before for this
<cyphermox_> pitti: let me check
<cyphermox_> active on 2.4ghz right now
<cyphermox_> pitti: don't forget, 2.4 usually has a slightly higher signal level thank 5ghz, that can explain the difference
<cyphermox_> pitti: though as I poke NM to check this, right now my 5 has higher signal ;)
<pitti> cyphermox_: right, but I have a different ESSID for my 5 GHz network, so if I only tell it to connect to that it shouldn't even consider the other
<pitti> cyphermox_: and it doesn't -- it just stays unconnected
<cyphermox_> indeed
<cyphermox_> ok, let me try
<pitti> as if it could see the 5 GHz network, but fails to connect
<cyphermox_> I disabled 2.4 here
<pitti> so perhaps in this case it should not display them at all (if the drivers don't support 5 GHz)
<cyphermox_> ah, it roamed to 5 successfully it seems
<pitti> cyphermox_: ok, so in general 5Ghz seems to work, just not mine then? good to know
<cyphermox_> I think it does
<pitti> cyphermox_: thanks
<cyphermox_> why would it not work on your device though?
<cyphermox_> is it a nexus 4?
<pitti> I don't know
<pitti> cyphermox_: yes, mako
<cyphermox_> pitti: nothing pertaining to 5ghz here in my log; when it roamed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830816/
<cyphermox_> pitti: could you send me logs as you try to connect? maybe I can figure it out
<pitti> cyphermox_: running an AP test right now, but I'll file a bug then
<cyphermox_> alright
<mhall119> kenvandine: your public schools are starting already?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yup
<kenvandine> well, we're in year round
<mhall119> but....it's July
<mhall119> oh
<kenvandine> our traditional hasn't of course
 * kenvandine loves the year round schedule!
<mhall119> makes a little more sense then
<Laney> first day of UK school summer holidays today so I hear
<Laney> 6 glorious weeks off
<Laney> my brain still works on this schedule a bit, feels wrong working
<mandel> barry, I'm getting the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830915/
<mhall119> kenvandine: have you seen http://www.themukt.com/2014/07/21/google-uses-qt-create-voltair-game/
<kenvandine> mhall119, i built a click package for that last week :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, it crashes like 10 seconds into play though
<mhall119> :(
<barry> mandel: i've never seen those, but that says to me that it's trying to stop udm, but the process doesn't exist.  possibly it crashed or exited somehow else?
<kenvandine> mhall119, it was interesting to study their code though, to see what they had to implement in their engine that could be useful in bacon2d
<mhall119> would be really awesome to get it running well in Ubuntu, would be a nice story to tell
<mandel> barry, I just let it execute, I have not looked close into it
<kenvandine> the created an engine that isn't general purpose, they say you should fork their game and modify it
<kenvandine> mhall119, i plan to try to figure out why it's crashing
<kenvandine> just not sure when :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: cool, let me know if I can help/test/play
<kenvandine> i bet it tickling stuff we don't support on the device
<barry> mandel: that's what the traceback tells me.  udm isn't running at the point where it tries to kill it
<barry> (by calling it's .exit() dbus method)
<mhall119> tickling?
<kenvandine> using things we don't support :)
<mandel> barry, ok, I'll take a closer look
<mhall119> ah, ok
<kenvandine> it got as far as showing me the menu though
<mhall119> kenvandine: I wonder if it would be easier (or a better story) to re-create it using the assets and Bacon2d
<mhall119> at least the single-player mode
<kenvandine> yeah, creating the assets is the hardest part
<kenvandine> i wish i had access to game art designers ;)
<mhall119> kenvandine: I got an introduction a while back to one of the developers of gamesalad, they have a marketplace where you can buy game assets: http://marketplace.gamesalad.com/
<kenvandine> mhall119, cool
<jgdx> pitti, I will take a stab at it as soon as I get a chance, but I don't know when that is
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I remember that you were working on the qmake problem for the chroots. Could you figure out something? For the sdk I need to `qmake  -query`. I have an idea how to work the sdk problem around, but if you have something I would take that.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: It's on my list but sorting out the RTM archive is more urgent
<bzoltan> cjwatson: That is fine. In the QtCreator I can set where and what is the qmake for the target. I am thinking about a solution to "fool" the QtCreator and just return the variables what a real native qmake would return. That would enable us to create chroot specific kit for qml projects. The real solution would be of course to make a qmake-armhf what is an x86 binary what works with the armhf chroot as a sysroot.
<bzoltan> cjwatson: kind of what madde did with the meego sdk
<cjwatson> I can't even think about this right now, sorry
<cjwatson> I mean I generally agree but I don't have mental bandwidth for much more than nodding and smiling
<cjwatson> bzoltan: a script that hunts around for itself and produces suitable output would be reasonable enough for now and easy to redo later
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  yes, that is what I thought too
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  do not bother about it now. I will handle what I need. I just wanted to make sure that we do not do redundant work with qmake.
<cjwatson> No, that's fine, as I say my absolute highest priority right now is making sure that the RTM archive works properly, so it's going to be at least a week or two before I'm doing anything you might clash with
<cwayne> mzanetti: hey, I have a few questions re: tagger if you've got a sec
<agontuk> hello, I'm trying to port ubuntu touch. I've flashed the images, device starts up but got stuck at boot logo. Can anyone help me ?
<agontuk> here is the kernel log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831297/
<agontuk> I think startup fails due to termination of lightdm process.But don't know how to debug it.
<agontuk> anyone can help me with the issue ?
<mhall119> kenvandine: https://plus.google.com/u/0/104580575722059274792/posts/EyVdZ2JEa9T got an official re-share :)
<kenvandine> sweet!
<mhall119> the off-center eyes on the pixelated pig annoy the heck out of me though
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> patches welcome :)
<kenvandine> it bothers me too
<kenvandine> that's what i get for grabbing an image from openclipart :)
<mhall119> heh
<ralsina> after some updates, when building a click using the SDK I get "The manifest file needs to specify if this is a app or a scope" anyone has any pointers?
<mhall119> kenvandine: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9vvxsh4pn4r0gmv/bacon2d_icon.png
<mhall119> kenvandine: gimp file with layers: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fouc56pmgz31xnt/bacon2d_icon.xcf
<sarnold> nice
<mhall119> cjwatson: did the click manifest requirements/format change to support scopes? (see ralsina above)
<kenvandine> mhall119, sweet!
<kenvandine> mhall119, we really need someone to finish off the website too
 * kenvandine hides
<mhall119> kenvandine: I really need content-hub importing added to docviewer-app too
<mhall119> :-P
<kenvandine> :-D
<davmor2> mhall119, kenvandine: Why does the poor pig have to be crosseyed :D
<kenvandine> makes him more lovable
<cjwatson> mhall119: news to me, but it may be that it's not something click proper needs to know about
<mhall119> yeah, could be the store only, beuno can you respond to ralsina above?
<ralsina> cjwatson: this is locally when building the package in the sdk
<davmor2> kenvandine: he is a square pig how loveable does one icon have to be ;)
<ralsina> no idea where it's really coming from tho
<mhall119> ah, might be the SDK plugins then
<mhall119> so, bzoltan can you help ralsina ?
 * mhall119 is going to end up pinging somebody on every team in Canonical before this is all over :)
<cjwatson> ralsina: no idea.  in general the dpkg maintainers don't know everything about every key in a .deb's control file either :)
<cjwatson> (nor should they have to)
<beuno> what what?
<beuno> so yes
<beuno> that's the review script, right?
<beuno> now that there's scopes, it needs one or the other
<ralsina> beuno: dunno, does the review script run from the sdk automatically?
<ralsina> because maybe it means that as of today the default click package template doesn't buiild
<cjwatson> I'd have thought that a good design would only need to distinguish scopes - common case
<cjwatson> I know we're all about scopes and all but it seems likely that the common case will still be apps
<beuno> cjwatson, yeah, the same format as before is an app
<cjwatson> then the warning makes no sense
<ralsina> beuno: erm... no?
<beuno> and a scope adds a section (and can not have the desktop one)
<cjwatson> if it doesn't specify, it should be an app
<beuno> cjwatson, I would guess the SDK auto-generated the manifest improperly
<beuno> ralsina, maybe pastebin the manifest?
<ralsina> beuno: on it
<ralsina> http://hastebin.com/izepujovow.xml
<beuno> cjwatson, yeah, I think in this case it's a broken manifest, and the check scripts can't find the basic desktop entry
<beuno> .xml?
<ralsina> ignore the extension :-)
<ralsina> I think the extra push helper stuff confuses the checker
<beuno> ralsina, mind running lp:click-reviewers-check
<beuno> against the click?
<beuno> bin/click-run-checks
<beuno> or
<beuno> send me the click
<beuno> ah
<beuno> so the click tools don't have that string
<ralsina> beuno: not at all, 1'
<beuno> so... I guess, this may be a fully SDK thing instead
<beuno> aka, bzoltan
<ralsina> beuno: click is in the mail in 1 minute
<ralsina> beuno: sent
<mhall119> beuno: will the store allow a package that contains both an app and a scope?
<beuno> mhall119, yes
<beuno> ralsina, so it's the SDK that's confused
<beuno> not the review scripts
<beuno> the review scripts complain about something else
<beuno> = hooks =
<beuno> ERROR: could not find desktop hook for 'helloHelper'
<beuno>   "error": {
<beuno>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": {
<beuno>       "text": "found binaries for architecture 'all': lib/i386-linux-gnu/hello/libhellobackend.so"
<beuno>     },
<beuno>     "lint_hooks": {
<beuno>       "text": "more than one app key specified in hooks"
<beuno>     }
<beuno>   },
<beuno> ERROR: Could not load 'helloHelper-apparmor.json'. Is it properly formatted?
<beuno> things like that
<ralsina> beuno: well you probably need an update, that one is very new
<ralsina> oh, wait, that one doesn't need a desktop hook
<beuno> ralsina, I have the latest review scripts
<ralsina> ok, so the review script may need an update, then
<beuno> so whatever it spits out, it'll block from getting into the sdtore
<beuno> right
<beuno> so you'll need to talk to jdstrand about that
<ralsina> beuno: ack
<beuno> ralsina, I do suggest filing a bug against qtcreator
<beuno> talk to someone on the team
<beuno> because of the other error
<ralsina> yeah
<beuno> unlike the omnipresent cjwatson, bzoltan is way over his EOD
<jdstrand> ralsina: the click-reviewers-tools also don't know about the "push-helper" click hook. I don't see a hook for push-helper in /usr/share/click/hooks on r144 either
<jdstrand> ralsina: do you have some silo enabled?
<ralsina> jdstrand: maybe chipaca knows better about that
<jdstrand> ralsina: the review tools are (currently) going to assume an entry is an app (thus requring a "desktop" hook entry) unless it is a scope (and has the "scope" click hook entry)
<jdstrand> it sounds like the sdk is getting confused by this too, since neither a desktop nor a scope click hook is defined for the helper
 * jdstrand is guessing
<jdstrand> ralsina: ^
<jdstrand> ralsina (and/or Chipaca): can you file a bug against click-reviewers-tools to add a check for push-helper? (I'll also need an example click and where to get the package(s) that supply /usr/share/click-hooks/push-helper.hook
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> well, not and/or, just 'or' :O
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> but, I doubt that will fix the sdk
<jdstrand> in fact, I am confident it won't
<pmcgowan> whats the sdk bug? I can file it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: aiui, the sdk is not happy with a manifest entry that contains only a "push-helper" and "apparmor" hooks (ie, no desktop or scope hooks defined)
<jdstrand> others should probably comment further
<pmcgowan> if ralsina files it I can gain it attention ;)
<jdstrand> if someone files the click-reviewers-tools one, I'll fix it
<jdstrand> :)
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> so how is the store suppose to interpret something that isn't a scope or an app?
<ralsina> pmcgowan: I'm filing :-)
<pmcgowan> what is it we are making here? I guess I am confused too
<ralsina> this is an app that has a helper to support push notifications
<pmcgowan> so it is an app
<ralsina> yes
<pmcgowan> just the hooks logic not quite right
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> ralsina, kalikiana is your man for qml api
<Chipaca> beuno: the push-helper should be invisible to the store
<Chipaca> that is, skip that hook entry, it's not what the package is about
<beuno> Chipaca, right, so it's an app
<beuno> which is fine
<Chipaca> yes
<tedg> Probably the review tools shouldn't allow a push-helper without an app entry.
<Chipaca> what tedg said
<beuno> sure
<Chipaca> or a scope
<Chipaca> a scope could benefit from push notifications
<Chipaca> so why not :)
<tedg> Yeah, I guess an infographic as well.
<Chipaca> there ya go. But never on its own.
<beuno> it will have to be one or the other, regardless of whether it has a helper or not
<beuno> so we're covered, AFAICT
<Chipaca> exactly. the helper is a nop.
<Chipaca> beuno: \o/ :)
<tedg> beuno, No. You can have infographic visualizations on their own as well.
<Chipaca> so, pmcgowan, jdstrand, do i need to file a bug?
<beuno> tedg, not at the moment  ;)
<tedg> beuno, The list isn't just those two.
<Chipaca> tedg: well, but that's separate from push helpers :)
<tedg> beuno, Heh, helping you predict future crisis :-)
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, we need two bugs as described, I think ralsina is filing
<ralsina> yes, I am
<Chipaca> ralsina: ah, ok. Because my next question was "describe where?"
<Chipaca> :)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: it is an click package that has two entries in the click hook database. one that is a proper app and one that is a helper
<Chipaca> jdstrand: /usr/share/click-hooks/push-helper.hook is in ubuntu-push-client
<beuno> Chipaca, same problem with your app, btw
<beuno> = hooks =
<beuno> ERROR: could not find desktop hook for 'PokeHelper'
<jdstrand> the store doesn't need to care
<jdstrand> the click-reviewers-tools should absolutely care
<jdstrand> so they need to be updated
<Chipaca> beuno: where is that?
<beuno> Chipaca, Poke
<beuno> did the official review
<jdstrand> Chipaca: can you file a bug against click-reviewers-tools to add push-helper support? if you can provide a properly formatted click and the specification for the push-helper hook, that would be great
<beuno> great icon, btw
<Chipaca> beuno: i mean, it's not on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/954/feedback/
<beuno> Chipaca, it is now!
 * Chipaca shakes his fist
<jdstrand> tedg: can you file a bug against the click-reviewers-tools on infographic visualizations?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: what does a specification of a push helper look like when it's not in the pub?
<jdstrand> not in the pub?
<Chipaca> s/helper/helper hook/
<Chipaca> jdstrand: what does a specification of a push helper hook look like?
<beuno> are infographics defined already?  the store will need to understand them, etc, as well as the reviewer script
<ralsina> bug #1346481
<jdstrand> some documentation that I can read to make sure that a developer is doing what he/she is supposed to be doing when specifying a push-helper
<Chipaca> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> ie, the json format, that it should always have an apparmor entry, etc
<tedg> Yes, the backend hasn't landed because it is waiting on Unity support for infographics.
<ralsina> jdstrand: I am writing that documentation as I type (ok, not as I type here ;-)
<jdstrand> beuno: I think the infographics that tedg mentioned are just like the push-helper-- a second entry in the hooks db
<tedg> jdstrand, Probably good to wait until the feature *lands* just incase it doesn't, but yes. I'll make sure pete-woods knows he needs to do that too.
<Chipaca> jdstrand: except apparently a package can be just an infographic
<jdstrand> to all involved-- I added a chack to fail on unknown hooks since there were 7 hooks that crept in on the device that devs could specify that had no checking.
<jdstrand> s/chack/check/
<jdstrand> so if people are implementing hooks that are intended to be used by app devs, please be proactive about filing bugs against click-reviewers-tools
<tedg> jdstrand, Yes, makes sense to me.
<jdstrand> tedg: as for timing of your bug, sure (see above :)
<stgraber> robotfuel: sorry, I'm busy and on vacation at the moment :)
<Chipaca> jdstrand: thanks
<stgraber> robotfuel: sorry, wasn't meant for you :)
<ralsina> So, jdstrand, beuno, bzoltan when he wakes up: #1346481 :-)
 * Chipaca adds info to that
<jdstrand> ralsina: can you attach the click?
<ralsina> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> ralsina: fyi, as benuo mentioned, helloHelper-apparmor.json doesn't exist (that is a legitimate packaging error)
<Chipaca> jdstrand: anything unclear on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1346481/comments/2 ?
<ralsina> jdstrand: hmmmm I wonder why i t's not packaged,, but yeah, that's a separate problem
<jdstrand> ralsina: also, helloHelper.json is missing
<ralsina> well, I have both here
<jdstrand> ralsina: can you paste what helloHelper.json is supposed to look like?
<ralsina> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> ralsina: you may just need to rebuild the click (/me guesses)
<ralsina> jdstrand: http://hastebin.com/agodojobud.rb
<ralsina> jdstrand: well, I did rebuild it :-P
<jdstrand> ralsina: that could be part of the sdk issue, but we can let bzoltan comment on that
<ralsina> yeah
<jdstrand> Chipaca: yes, it is clear. can you confirm that helloHelper.json in http://hastebin.com/agodojobud.rb is correctly formatted?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: it is
 * ralsina adds it to the bug report for completeness
<jdstrand> Chipaca: actually, I do have another question-- if app_id is specified, should it be the click package name or the appname (ie, the key to the hook database in the click manifest?)
<jdstrand> or something else?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: the "short id", ie unversioned app id, of one of the apps in the package
<Chipaca> and
<Chipaca> ok, let me be clearer
<jdstrand> oh, so the APP_ID minus the version, ie <pkgname>_<appname>?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: if app_id is present, it must match ${pkg}_${appname} of the app that has the desktop hook
<jdstrand> (assuming APP_ID is <pkgname>_<appname>_<version>)
<Chipaca> yes
<jdstrand> ok, thanks!
<jdstrand> I'll add checks for all that
 * Chipaca can feel beuno getting worked up over the idea of mutliple-desktop-hook-per-packages all over again
<beuno> I... Ted...
<beuno> back to Juju.
<Chipaca> jdstrand: and the think that the exec points to must be executable, as well :)
<Chipaca> thing*
<Chipaca> dunno if you're checking that kind of thing
<jdstrand> I could
<jdstrand> Chipaca: you said that the push-helper must at a minimum contain the push-notification-client policy group. my understanding it that it can *only* contain that policy group
<jdstrand> Chipaca: has something changed in this regard?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: ah, that's probably true too.
<josharenson> Anyone ever get oprofile working on touch?
<jdstrand> Chipaca: ok, I will contain with my understanding
<Chipaca> jdstrand: if i parsed that right, thank you :)
<jdstrand> haha
<jdstrand> continue*
<Chipaca> autocomplete's a beach
<jdstrand> mzanetti: fyi, lost my account data in ubuntu-authenticator. I think it happened as a result of a full disk
<jdstrand> mzanetti: ubuntu-authenticator.conf is 0-bytes. you may recall, this happened to me once before. I don't have a reproducer unfortunately
<Randy_O> Does anyone know where I can find more info on the newer design elements for Ubuntu on a phone? The stuff at Developer seems to be a bit out dated?
<balloons> Randy_O, http://design.canonical.com/
<mhall119> has anybody else had a problem getting the message from an SMS formtheir carrier?
<mhall119>  https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdnemhr5p36d3zg/att_message_missing.png shows the message text in the indicator, but not in the actual messaging app
<mhall119> sergiusens: ^^ ?
<dobey> mhall119: that looks like it's only an issue with carriers that have "&" in their name
<dobey> mhall119: ie, a formatting/escaping bug in the app, very likely
<dobey> mhall119: so i'd just report the bug if i were you :)
<mhall119> dobey: against which project?
<dobey> mhall119: which project has the messaging app?
<dobey> i guess lp:messaging-app ?
<dobey> indeed
<mhall119> done
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1346582
<cwayne> salem_: ^ btw, seems you may be interested in that
<salem_> cwayne, mhall119 that is a class 0 sms. It is not stored by default.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-22
<mhall119> _salem: but it is being stored, just not all of it
<daker> maybe the & is causing issues
<salem_> mhall119, ah, I see the problem now. It seems like the & is causing issues indeed, if you have a text containing & and a web link in the same message this behavior is reproducible.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<IR1333> hello
<bzoltan> mvo_: I have tuned the chroot fw definition a bit -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/extend_1410_fw/+merge/227675
<mvo_> bzoltan: thanks, I just saw the mail
<mvo_> bzoltan: it looks fine to me, but maybe cjwatson wants to have a look first before I approve it
<bzoltan> mvo_: cool, the 14.10 is the priority for now, but I will fix the less relevant 14.04 too
<bzoltan> mvo_: cjwatson should be super busy with the RTM image. I have created both i386 and armhf utopic chroots with this branch and they were fine. But treat this MR as you feel safe.
<mvo_> bzoltan: 'k
<Chipaca> jdstrand: holler when i can review that click-reviwers-tools branch please
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hammock Day! :-D
 * ogra_ looks for two trees
<Transfusion> hi, i'm trying to port apparmor over to my device kernel which is very similar to mako; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels says there's a "mako-apparmor3" branch but i can't find any such branch in ubuntu-saucy.git using git branch -a
<Transfusion> i'm following the porting guide, should I use v3.4-backport-of-apparmor3 then
<jjohansen> Transfusion: that needs to be updated, give me a sec to get you the address
<jjohansen> Transfusion: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-utopic.git
<jjohansen> there are several branches like before, however the maguro and grouper kernels have been dropped
<jjohansen>   flo-aa3-backport
<jjohansen>   flo-aa3-backport-presquash
<jjohansen>   goldfish-aa3-backport
<jjohansen>   goldfish-aa3-backport-presquash
<jjohansen>   mako-aa3-backport
<jjohansen>   mako-aa3-backport-presquash
<jjohansen>   manta-aa3-backport
<jjohansen>   manta-aa3-backport-presquash
<jjohansen> the -presquash branches have all the backport patches broken out, where the backport is the -presquash branch squashed so not as many patches need to be carried
<Transfusion> hmm, so I should be working out of utopic now? the porting guide specifies saucy but CM11 is based on AOSP 4.4.2, (and since https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel specifies 4.4.2 I used that)
<Transfusion> ok, thanks :) yeah i'll be using the squashed branch
<jjohansen> Transfusion: the dev tracks the what ever is current ubuntu dev release (so utopic now). There is actually no reason the patches can't be applied on saucy, or all the way back to 3.0 (the oldest kernel that has been currently backported to)
<jjohansen> the advantage of the presquash branch is it makes it easy to revert or adjust individual backport patches if needed. But with the set of patches available it is also easy to just see what was done and tweak the squash directly
<jjohansen> I have updated the wiki as well
<mandel> ogra_, boost program options is already in the image, correct?
<mandel> ogra_, I don't want to add another dep to the image if I can
<mandel> ogra_, also, AFAIK the logs for udm should be nicer now but I'd like us to take a look on what is the best way to clean those
<jgdx> how can I run just one test using phablet-test-run?
<jgdx> phablet-test-run -x autopilot3 run foo.bar.test_baz # works
<Laney> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/spacing.png ?
<Laney> more?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I would do a bit more (sorry, was trying to find back the design mockups we had)
<Laney> that one is row spacing = column spacing
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/settings.png
<seb128> is one of the mockups we had
<seb128> well, they changed for no color/ubuntushape since
<seb128> Laney, but row spacing doesn't seem = column spacing in yours...
<Laney> it is, it's just that you can't see the full square of each item
<seb128> k
<seb128> the spacing between 2 lines of items look a bit small imho
<seb128> like between battery and security
<seb128> wdyt?
<Laney> probably is, just tweaking it
<Laney> takes ages to iterate because this file is compiled in
<seb128> k
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, make in that subdir is not that slow if you do only that
<seb128> but still slower than iterating on a non compiled one
<Laney> i'm x-compiling for the device
<Laney> suppose I could go into the chroot and run make in there
<Laney> seb128: ok, refresh please
<Laney> that's 1 gu
<seb128> Laney, +1 from me to that one
<seb128> if we want small spacing
<seb128> it could be nice as well with like 3 gu
<seb128> but that's different styles then/a design decision
<Laney> at least they don't look on top of each other any more
<seb128> right
<Laney> that's what bothered me mainly
<Laney> but yeah easy to play with the numbers later on
<Laney> thanks
<jgdx> brendand, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim/+merge/227318
<faLUCE> hello. Can I install ubuntu touch (or any linux distro) on a Archos Xenon tablet (8'') ?
<jgdx> brendand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7835453/
<Transfusion> another porting question; in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels it says to git rebase --onto <branch of kernel you are porting to> <sha1 of base apparmor3 patch used above> ; should I add aosp_phablet/kernel/device/codename as a remote from ubuntu-utopic.git, and attempt to rebase from there, e.g. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2247487/how-to-rebase-one-repo-to-another
<desired> Hello! Can anybody say if htc desire sv supported to install Ubuntu?
<jgdx> !devices
<jgdx> :'(
<ogra_> bot is on vacation it seems ... was a checp group tour ... bots in other channels went along ...
<ogra_> *cheap
<jgdx> desired, these are the supported devices http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<jgdx> ogra_, hope it comes back rested :)
<ogra_> heh, it will, for sure :)
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> cwayne: pong
<faLUCE> hello, is this channel dead? Can I install ubuntu touch (or any linux distro) on a Archos Xenon tablet (8'') ?
<k1l> faLUCE: see the wiki page for porting the ubuntu-touch
<cwayne> mzanetti: hey, we were thinking of using tagger as a preinstalled app in one of our tarballs, and were wondering how much work it would take to get it to A) launch the scanner on startup by default (instead of selecting scanner or generating) and B) have it launch a url int he browser if the result is a URL
<faLUCE> k1l: I saw this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices   but the list of supported tablet is very very small
<mzanetti> cwayne: well... launching the url in the browser should already be there
<faLUCE> list of supported tablets
<k1l> faLUCE: yes, the nexus devices listed are support form the ubuntu touch team. the other devices are supported by the community. if your device is not supported make it support yourselv or see like on xda if someone did already but did not write into that list
<faLUCE> k1l: what is xda ?
<cwayne> mzanetti: oh, really?  let me check it out.. but as for launching the scanner by default, i'd imagine that's just some qml changes, right? so wouldn't be too invasive
<k1l> faLUCE: xda-developers. a custom rom community
<faLUCE> k1l: do you mean a mailing list or forum?
<k1l> forum
<faLUCE> philinux: k1l do you mean that ubuntu touch can work on this tablet without problems (or with few problems) even if it is not listed on the wiki page?
<k1l> i dont know. to put a custom rom on a tablet is first a problem with the ability of getting the device rooted at all. to get to know about your specific device see the custom rom community.
<faLUCE> k1l: thanks
<k1l> ubuntu-touch can not tell it to you for all the trillion devices out there.
<faLUCE> I would buy a < 200 euros device that has a sim slot and where I can install ubuntu-touch
<faLUCE> and I don't know where to ask a tested model
<jgdx> brendand, fixed the last two broken tests
<jgdx> pitti, I will fix my mr later tonight, fyi
<k1l> faLUCE: see what device is the development device
<faLUCE> k1l: I don't understand
<mvo_> ogra_: any concerns about http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835864/ ? replaces the dummy packages with the real packages to get one step closer to multi arch install of ubuntu-sdk-libs
<mvo_> ogra_: if not I will just commit
<ogra_> mvo_, oh, thanks ... i had that on my TODO to sort out with Mirv for ages
<ogra_> we never got around to do it yet+
<mvo_> ogra_: cool, I will commit and upload later then
<mvo_> ogra_: apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:TARGET is the goal and this was in the way
<ogra_> great
<k1l> faLUCE: the nexus7 or the nexus10 are devices that are beeing used from the guys who program on ubuntu-touch
<faLUCE> k1l: yes but they are expensive
<faLUCE> k1l: I'm looking for a < 200 euros one
<derek-g> I want Ubuntu phone. guys. c'moon. what's taking so long...
<jgdx> brendand, right off the bat I see the assert_used and related functions should use Eventually, which would kill a lot of the sleep calls.
<brendand> jgdx, yeah - Eventually is good to use
<brendand> jgdx, i had a little problem building your code, plus lunch break, means i'm just looking at it now
<mvo_> ogra_: would it be terrible if I make ubuntu-html5-container a recommends for sdk-libs for now? it needs multi-arch(ing) but looking at the pkg I'm not sure what the best strategy here is, I need to talk to mhall119 first. in the meantime making it a recommends would be another step towards the goal
<ogra_> mvo_, note that recommends dont get processed in touch installs ...
<ogra_> (so it wouldnt end up on the image anymore)
<mvo_> ogra_: oh, hrm
<mvo_> ogra_: thats a bit of a show-stopper :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<jgdx> brendand, what happened?
<mvo_> ogra_: thanks for the info!
<brendand> jgdx, just ran out of room on the device to get the dependencies
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> brendand, there's also http://people.canonical.com/~jonas/system-settings/
<brendand> jgdx, oh cool
<mvo_> mhall119: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835953/ look ok? I'm working torwads making ubuntu-sdk-libs multi-arch installable
<jgdx> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> jgdx, pong
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, this[1] is almost ready for review. I've cut down some complexity as well, so it should be easier to review. :) [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim/+merge/227318
<kenvandine> jgdx, awesome
<mhall119> mvo_: is there a reason you're asking me about this one?
<mvo_> mhall119: I think your name was in the changelog last :)
<mvo_> mhall119: but I may be mistaken
<mhall119> unless somebody put my name in there for some reason, you probably are :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, want to land the background settings work from jgdx today? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yes i do :)
<seb128> great!
<seb128> kenvandine, need help/guidance?
<kenvandine> seb128,  i don't think so
<seb128> kenvandine, k, can you include https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/category-grid-vertical-spacing/+merge/227705 and https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/ubuntu-system-settings/default-department-id-key/+merge/227594 with it? they are both 1 liners
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks!
<seb128> jgdx, sorry it has been sitting there for some time
<jgdx> seb128, no matter :)
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<mzanetti> cwayne: can you give me some more informations on what you intend to do with tagger?
<ogra_> pitti, hey ... i got a little dbus problem and was wondering if you knwo any more detailed debug methods ... i have a QT call and an identical dbus-send call ... both produce the same dbus-monitor output like in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835830/ ... but only the dbus-send one works
<ogra_> is there any way to get more details from dbus-monitor ?
<ogra_> string ":1.215" ... isnt really helpful
<ogra_> (the code is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835761/ ... line 181 to 193 is the dbus function)
<ogra_> (or anyone else familiar with dbus under Qt ^^^⁾
<pitti> ogra_: sorry, busy; quick answer: try under QDBUS_DEBUG=1 ?
<ogra_> pitti, ah, thanks
<pitti> ogra_: :1.215 is the client-side connection name; you can see that in d-feet, etc.
<ogra_> not on my tablet :P
<pitti> ogra_: but with dbus-monitor you don't see method calls by default for the system bus; you need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingDBus for that
<pitti> ogra_: why not? ssh -X :)
<ogra_> i dont think that works
<pitti> I've done that with the phone
<ogra_> hmm, k
<t1mp> when I run apt-get update on phone, why does it use a bunch of trusty repos, and not utopic?
<ogra_> doesnt here
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do you know why we added korean fonts package to the image?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ask dpm ... i think the keyboard was brooken in korean
<Elleo> pmcgowan, ogra_: as far as I'm aware dpm's been working with someone who's attempting to create a korean keyboard layout (we don't have one at the moment), presumably it was done to help support them
<pmcgowan> Elleo, sounds good
<t1mp> ogra_: hmm.. I think I somehow flashed a really old image and I got a trusty version :s
<ogra_> heh
 * t1mp reflashing
<ogra_> pitti, FYI ... ogra@anubis:~$ ssh -X phablet@192.168.2.98 ...
<t1mp> ah, I flashed trusty-proposed instead of utopic-proposed. Stupid mistake
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ d-feet ...
<ogra_> (d-feet:20101): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<cwayne> mzanetti: basically just wanted to have it as a preinstalled way to scan codes to launch urls/apps
<ogra_> (and i would have been surprised if it worked ... since we dont even ship Xlibs anymore)
<mzanetti> cwayne: and why the removal of the generation feature then?
 * mzanetti waits for "'cause its useless"
<cwayne> mzanetti: not removing it, but having it launch to scanner by default
<cwayne> it's not useless, just scanning is more useful :)
<mzanetti> well, it kinda is atm
<mzanetti> the intention was to be able to share the generated tag via various means at some point, mail, twitter, whatnot
<mzanetti> however, I don't think the system supports much of that yet
<cwayne> ah, that makes sense
<mzanetti> cwayne: actually launching to scanner would get rid of the uber ugly main menu
<mzanetti> (also that was supposed to get better when we have NFC - would add support for reading and writing NFC tags too)
<cwayne> oooh thatd be cool
 * ogra_ always wondered why people need to tag that they have No F*cking Clue ... 
<ogra_> :P
<mzanetti> ogra_: huh?
<ogra_> NFC
<ogra_> ;)
<mzanetti> ah :D took a bit here :D
<nik90> anybody here have a iphone?
 * nik90 needs ask them something about the clock app in iOS
<kenvandine> jgdx, trying to build your branch in a silo, got a conflict with trunk :/
<kenvandine> jgdx, looks like yesterday's landing conflicts, can you merge with trunk?
<cwayne> mzanetti: so those changes wouldn't be too involved then?  i haven't had a chance to check out the code yet
<mhall119> nik90: the designers maybe?
<dpm> pmcgowan, a translator mentioned that the Korean translations we ship could not be read on the image due to the missing font (all characters were shown as squares, thus unreadable). Still a Korean keyboard and input method are needed to be able to use the phone in Korean, but at least now the interface is readable
<dpm> ogra, Elleo ^
<Elleo> dpm: ah, right
<nik90> mhall119: yeah I figured this channel might be faster than asking the designers
<pmcgowan> dpm, the other fonts discussed in the bug for chinese include cjk
<pmcgowan> we just need to choose a good solution for all of them
<mzanetti> cwayne: nah... no biggie... what's the deadline?
<dpm> pmcgowan, yeah, I think the google one that was announced a few days ago might be a good solution (option 3 in the bug report). I understand it's got better Korean coverage than the others, and also Japanese. The only thing is that it needs to be packaged
<dpm> i.e. it requires extra work
<pmcgowan> dpm, seems easy enough
<pmcgowan> easy for me to say though
<mhall119> does the ubuntu font not support those languages?
<cwayne> mzanetti: hm I don't have a hard deadline that I know of, let me ask around
<dpm> pmcgowan, yeah, if we can find someone to package it, seems like a good plan to me
<cwayne> mzanetti: what I got was "by RTM"
<mzanetti> cwayne: is that meant to be preinstalled on all phones? or just for some demo?
<t1mp> any idea what's wrong here?
<t1mp> im@C720:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<t1mp> 2014/07/22 14:55:31 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<t1mp> flashing is stuck there ^ on the device (nexus4) it is stuck at the Google logo
<barry> mandel: hi.  any status on LP: #1341685 ?
<Transfusion> hi, is <branch of kernel you are porting to> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels supposed to be the branch I created with git checkout -b <new-branch> <backport kernel> or the kernel i intend to port apparmor to
<mandel> barry, nothing I can give you hopes with atm
<barry> mandel: ok.  any other information i can gather for you?
<mandel> barry, no atm, I'm looking at logs etc.. to see if I can see a pattern
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: how much work is to do a mother-of-grep over all UbuntuTouch related branches in order to look for consumers/users of notifications?
<seb128> MacSlow, if you want to look in things in Ubuntu you can use http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/
 * ogra_ was about to point there 
<MacSlow> seb128, ah... trying now
<seb128> MacSlow, what do you need?
<ogra_> but that french layout makes seb128 type faster it seems
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> lol
<MacSlow> seb128, I want to speed up my current work indentifying services/apps on UbuntuTouch using notifications with relation to UI-bugs
<barry> mandel: have you been able to trigger the bug or is it still just me hallucinating?
<seb128> MacSlow, well, what api/function use are you looking for?§
<mandel> barry, so far I have not been able, but I'm looking at possible ways to make it do that
<barry> mandel: cool, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, notify_notification_new() should be very telling... I'm already looking at a first result-set
<seb128> k
<MacSlow> seb128, hm... looks like no ubuntutouch-related packages are part of the search offered there... http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?weighted=1&q=notify_notification_new
<seb128> MacSlow, that looks only in the Ubuntu archive, not in the click store
<MacSlow> seb128, the primary focus is system-related UbuntuTouch projects... click-apps only secondary
<ogra_> well, and even if it could, there is no soource in the store
<t1mp> ogra_: I think you helped me with the same issue before, my device is stuck in the Google screen waiting for the bootloader after flashing, do you know how I can get out of that?
<MacSlow> seb128, I remember we (actually pitti) did one such mother-of-all-greps for the desktop back when NotifyOSD was new and wanted to see all consumers of the libnotify API.
<ogra_> t1mp, what device is that (we have a boot issue with manta)
<t1mp> ogra_: nexus 4
<ogra_> ah, thats should work ... was that a fresh flash ?
<MacSlow> seb128, I think pitti did that on a source-hosting server itself... at least that's what I recall
<seb128> MacSlow, right, there is a script we can run on one of the mirror, but codesearch should do the same with an easier UI
<t1mp> ogra_: it got stuck after flashing like this:
<t1mp> tim@C720:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<t1mp> 2014/07/22 14:55:31 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<t1mp> it is still waiting for the bootloader it seems
<MacSlow> seb128, how can I get that codesearch to also skim over UbuntuTouch related sources?
<ogra_> t1mp, ah ... try: adb reboot bootloader
<ogra_> in another terminal
<seb128> MacSlow, well, what is UbuntuTouch?
<seb128> MacSlow, the script pitti used would do the same, it would use the ubuntu archive
<MacSlow> seb128, it does not seem to allow to select any thing else than the symbol-name
<seb128> MacSlow, no magical way to fetch "Ubuntu Touch" afaik
<seb128> well, it's a regexp, you can tweak it
<ogra_> well, you could write a script and use the seed as input
<ogra_> or some such+
<MacSlow> seb128, well sure... but e.g. I would have expected e.g. for lp:telephony-service to show up... and lp:indicator-network...
<seb128> MacSlow, they should
<MacSlow> hm... ok
<MacSlow> seb128, I'll look deeper into it after the standup...anyway thanks for the pointer
<seb128> Laney, is codesearch known to have issues/list incomplete result (I know it was but I though you said that was temporary)?
<t1mp> ogra_: ok that reboots to the bootloader. I'll try to flash with bootstrap again from there :)
<seb128> MacSlow, yw
<Laney> seb128: yes I didn't look into this yet :(
<seb128> k
<Laney> can give anyone access if they want to
<ogra_> t1mp, ah, you could just have it left running ubuntu-device-flash would just have waited :)
<seb128> MacSlow, ^ seems like the service is having issues/an incomplete index
<Laney> darkxst keeps bugging me about that too
<ogra_> it knows when the device is in bootloader mode
 * Laney feels like a bad service host
<seb128> MacSlow, so you might want to try to see if pitti can do the grepping for you (if he remembers the machine/script to use)
<Laney> jdstrand can do that
<MacSlow> seb128, yeah... I'll certainly will also keep poking pitti
<pitti> yeah, not particularly easy for me
<pitti> codesearch or jdstrand
<MacSlow> pitti, but you remember what I mean when speaking of that mega-grep you did once for NotifyOSD
<Laney> are you trying to break API?
<pitti> MacSlow: yeah, but codesearch should do that?
<Laney> everything that's using it ought to build-depend on the dev package
<pitti> no, there's also gir or direct d-bus calls
<MacSlow> pitti, I'll see if I can get any further with it after the standup
<Laney> those also ought to be depends
<Laney> and breaking the API that badly sounds like quite an undertaking
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yay... i think i fixed my race conditions in my call forwarding branch
<pmcgowan> landeded it!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'll clean up my debugging code and make sure my lines wrap properly and submit it today
<MacSlow> pitti, seb128: according to http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/faq it only does "Currently, DCS indexes sid only." I do not think sid pulls things like lp:telephony-service & Co
<kenvandine> it isn't exactly as designed of course, but a good first pass
<pitti> MacSlow: ah, that's just an artifact; it's actually using Ubuntu
<pitti> MacSlow: it's running the Debian codesearch code, but on ubuntu
<MacSlow> pitti, still it does not work for my case apparently... e.g. http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?q=notify_notification_new+package%3Atelephony-service
<MacSlow> pitti, that should produce at least 4 hits
<pitti> :/ that sounds broken then
<pitti> MacSlow: + is a space, I think you want & but still broken with that
<Laney> yes it needs fixing
<MacSlow> pitti, that URL was generated from the input in the form
<MacSlow> I think I can't use it and have to keep doing manual searching, guess-work and asking around
<Laney> we told you that jd_strand can do the grep for you
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128: i just proposed a call_forwarding branch, don't review that yet.  I will mark it as WIP after I get a CI build.
<Laney> kay
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<MacSlow> Laney, what/where is that "jp_strand"?
<Laney> it's a d, and remove the underscore to get an IRC nick
<Laney> just didn't want to highlight
<jdstrand> what am I needed for?
<seb128> jdstrand, seems like MacSlow needs an archive grep for "notify_notification_new"
<MacSlow> oh... sorry :) jdstrand
<MacSlow> jdstrand, I thought it was the name of a script or service ;)
<MacSlow> jdstrand, I totally didn't make the connection to your irc-nick  I know from malta :)
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, is there a bug open for "about page in system-settings takes 30sec to show up"
<ogra_> do you happen to know ?
<Laney> no, because it doesn't
<Laney> 3 seconds here
<ogra_> Laney, its surely does here
<Laney> 2 that time
<jdstrand> MacSlow: is http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?weighted=1&q=notify_notification_new not good enough?
<ogra_> if you open it the first time ... seems subsequent ones are faster
<ogra_> looks like a dbus timeout or some such
<seb128> jdstrand, no, the service is buggy/the index is currently incomplete
<ogra_> (i'm on flo here)
<jdstrand> hrmm
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> MacSlow: what ubuntu release do you want to search?
<jdstrand> MacSlow: just utopic?
<MacSlow> jdstrand, if possible utopic
<jdstrand> MacSlow: ok, this will take a while-- I'll ping you when I have the results
<MacSlow> jdstrand, very cool thanks!
<groot_> I'm testing UT in my device, unity-system-compositor is failing all the time. I've the similar issue as posted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1283326/comments/3
<groot_> and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1283326/comments/4
<ogra_> groot_, define "on  my device"
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> which device
<groot_> I'm porting, not official device
<ogra_> is your container up and running ?
<ogra_> (that provides the graphiocs driver that Mir (unity-system-compositor) uses)
<groot_> yes. Device is almost booted and running, just blank screen
<groot_> I can give you the syslog
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat -d might be more interesting
<ogra_> sounds like a driver issue
<groot_> I've the logs. Can you look at it please :)
<ogra_> push them to paste.ubuntu.com
<groot_> ok, 1 min
<groot_> ogra_, syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836697/
<groot_> logcat http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836700/
<groot_> lightdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836703/
<groot_> unity-compositor strace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836711/
<ogra_> groot_, hmm, i guess you should ask in #ubuntu-mir
<ogra_> the display server clearly dies ... they know how to run test apps and so on to nail down the issue
<groot_> ogra_, I'll ask, thanks. BTW, when I built android system.img, it was 140MB. I've to change your root-stock scripts' make_ext4 parameter to 130M to make the image. Hope it'll help.
<ogra_> oh, i should probably add a size check there one day
<ogra_> instead of hardcoding
<groot_> ogra_, another thing. In your script, you have a line "cd /cache/system/lib && ln -s /system/lib/modules modules". Is the /system refers to android system partition ?
<Christianr1123> Hi i need help turning on debugging on my tablet.
<Christianr1123> anybody know how to mess with the Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 ?
<ogra_> groot_, yep
<groot_> ogra_, but isn't the system.img is inside the ubuntu image? my system partition has no files in it. Is this to support old flipped model ?
<Christianr1123> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38456296
<Christianr1123> i dont know
<awe_> sergiusens, I re-opened the nuntium task for the AT&T MMS bug, as although I can receive an MMS now, the incoming MMS was accompanied by the text "<smil>
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157
<awe_> if you want to open a new bug to track, then feel free to close out the nuntium task on this bug
<ogra_> it just wants to be friendly and forgot an "e" in the end :)
<sergiusens> awe_: there is already a bug for that
<sergiusens> awe_: and it's messaging app not nuntium
<awe_> sergiusens, ack, I'll re-close out that nuntium task then
<awe_> thanks
<awe_> sergiusens, bug #?
<awe_> I don't see it
<sergiusens> salem_: ^
<salem_> awe_, it's a bug in messaging-app, easy to fix. please assign it to me.
<sergiusens> salem_: I just told him we had a bug for it though
<awe_> sergiusens, I checked both the messaging-app and messaging-app ( Ubuntu ) and didn't see it
<salem_> sergiusens, ah, true, completely forgot about that
<awe_> salem_, if there is a bug, or you create a new one, would you mind just adding a reference to the above bug?
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157
<salem_> awe_, sure, let me find it
<awe_> thanks
<salem_> sergiusens, well, I only found this one, which does not seems to address this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1342270
<sergiusens> salem_: nope, that's the one we need for sending :-)
<salem_> sergiusens, yep, can't find the bug report.
<sergiusens> so we need to create one
<awe_> sergiusens, salem_, I can file one if you'd like
<Just_Dave> i have a Asus TP600T that i want to install ubuntu on.  is it possible to do?  if so how?
<sergiusens> awe_: sure
<awe_> sergiusens, ack
<sergiusens> davmor2: hey, do you mind running todays image and the nuntium testplan? With the tcpdump stuff stated at the bottom of it
<sergiusens> davmor2: I want to see the capture data for when you recv a messag
<davmor2> sergiusens: about to go for lunch bug I can sure do it when I get back
<davmor2> s/lunch/tea
<sergiusens> davmor2: sure; so you are not in the uk?
<sergiusens> ah
<sergiusens> davmor2: sure; you can do it tomorrow as well; there is no rush
<davmor2> no I'll do it when I get back I'll know it's done then :)  Shouldn't take more than an hour right?
<sergiusens> davmor2: 20 minutes I guess taking your time
<davmor2> no worries then
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I have addressed  all your comments in the MR branch https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/extend_1410_fw/+merge/227675
<cjwatson> will look when my mail comes back online
<awe_> salem_, I created: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1347079
<awe_> salem_, one other thing I noticed when testing the original AT&T bug was that I heard an incoming message alert sound, but the screen didn't come on, nor did the message indicator show a new message
<awe_> any idea if these are known regressions?
<awe_> bfiller, ^^
<salem_> awe_, I haven't seen this one yet.
<awe_> ok
<bfiller> awe_: I have seen some weirdness like you describe from time to time, but not consistently
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I can no longer go to voice mail from message indicator pulldown
<bfiller> pmcgowan: full of good ones today :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: what happens exactly?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, how can I know if its indicator bug or elsewhere?
<pmcgowan> I open the voice mail message in the indicator, click on the phone, it disappears and empties the view
<pmcgowan> no dialer
<jgdx> kenvandine, will look at getting that fixed.
<awe_> pmcgowan, sounds like an indicator bug to me
<bfiller> pmcgowan: if you get missed call or sms can you open them from the indicator?
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<pmcgowan> bfiller, let me try
<awe_> bfiller, I can open an SMS from the indicator
<awe_> salem_, so a couple of weird things... (1) a lone MMS w/no text sounds the alert, but the phone is woken up
<awe_> (2) a MMS with associated text isn't coming thru at all
<awe_> sorry, I meant to say the phone *isn't* woken up in case (1)
<dobey> how can i connect to the "back" button pressed signal in the new world headers?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: seeing same thing, this was working recently as I tested it
<pmcgowan> bfiller, missed call works ok
<pmcgowan> just voice message busted
<salem_> awe_, ok, I will have a look
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes, salem_ can you add the busted voicemail to your list too :) pressing voicemail from indicator doesn't launch the dialer anymore
<bfiller> just removes item from indicator
<pmcgowan> bfiller, salem_will file the bug
<awe_> salem_, I re-opened the nuntium and messaging-app tasks for the AT&T MMS bug; assigned to you and sergiusens
<pmcgowan> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1347085
<dobey> mardy: ^^ do you know how we can connect to the "back" button in the new header in online accounts?
<dobey> mardy: the switch to the new headers introduced a reqgression in the u1 plug-in :-/
<awe_> bfiller, boiko, are you guys OK with me closing out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1334860
<awe_> this is the brazilian ermegency number / service number bug
<awe_> these are now exposed via system settings "sim service"
<awe_> ( although I think this should be re-phrased "Service Numbers" or "SIM Service Numbers" )
<awe_> pmcgowan ^^
<boiko> awe_: so, 911 is certainly not an emergency number in Brasil, while 190 is
<ogra_> if you add a 0 in front you have the typical german sex-line prefix (0190 ...)
<awe_> boiko, please read piiramar's comment #1.  While it's treated as an emergency number, it's not truly an emergency number in the true sense of the word
<awe_> boiko, that said I still think that they label for "SIM Services" should be changed... to something more obvious
<boiko> awe_: the problem is: there is no way to test that without actually trying to call the emergency numbers on an iOS or android device :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed fixx
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can we get a test build in a PPA with satoris branch and maybe jgdx? or start a silo to make it easier?
<awe_> boiko, I agree that testing is difficult, but unless we can test and/or contact one of the Brazilian carriers and get an explanation for the SIM programming, it's not something we're going to fix
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i have  a silo building now
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, which branches?
<kenvandine> jgdx's backgrounds branch
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> a grid spacing fix
<kenvandine> and another
<pmcgowan> was interested in seeing the apn stuff and the dual sim stuff, helping debug
<kenvandine> department id thing
<kenvandine> i guess we can create a silo that isn't ready to publish just to get builds
<pmcgowan> seems easiest
<pmcgowan> as long as there are spares
<boiko> awe_: I'm trying to find some regulatory docs about it, but one thing I found: 911 and 112 are redirected to appropriate brazilian emergency centers since last year
<awe_> boiko, OK; I'll leave the bug in Incomplete state for now then
<boiko> awe_: well, I think piiramar is correct. I just find it weird that in the service principles spec they mention that calls to services such as police, fire brigade, ambulance, etc shall be allowed, even though the brazilian code for those are only listed in the services section
<awe_> it's definitely weird, I'll give you that
<awe_> that's why I think we need more info from one or more carriers before we change our behavior
<mterry> kenvandine, so I have this branch I'd *like* to land this week: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/locking-hash/+merge/224346 -- I was told to coordinate USS landings with you, to make sure we don't have any unnecessary conflicts  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yup... i have one pending now
<kenvandine> mterry, tomorrow?
<mterry> kenvandine, that's probably fine
<kenvandine> mterry, did you see greyback's qtComp branch?
<kenvandine> i had wanted you to look at that
<mterry> kenvandine, yes?  I think so
<greyback> kenvandine: yep he did
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you still around?
<kenvandine> jgdx, now your backgrounds branch fails with a pep8 test failure
<kenvandine> AssertionError: /build/buildd/ubuntu-system-settings-0.3+14.10.20140722/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/tests/test_background.py:17:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<kenvandine> jgdx, CI passed which is weird, but i get the pep8 failure in the silo
<tvoss> charles, ping
<charles> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> charles, in your gcc branch, could you please bump the build-dep on dbus-cpp to 4.0.0?
<charles> tvoss, in lp:~charlesk/indicator-datetime/make-gcc-version-explicit ? sure
<charles> tvoss, is there location API yet for indicator-location to know if/which apps have been accessing the phone's location?
<tvoss> charles, nope, and checked with jdstrand. I don't think we need the list of recent accesses for RTM.
<charles> tvoss: ...wait, indicator-datetime isn't using dbus-cpp. You're thinking of properties-cpp, yes?
<tvoss> charles, indicator-network, sorry
<mhall119> ajalkane: are you around for the file manager meeting?
<charles> tvoss, I don't have an indicator-network gcc branch. I thought maybe Wellark or Satoris had one, but I don't see any indicator-network branch in silo 8
<charles> tvoss, if there's not one already pending, go ahead and make a quick branch in the same vein as the others, plus the dbus-cpp bump, and I'll review/approve
<tvoss> charles, ah okay, could you add a branch with the same changes as for the other indicators then?
<charles> I'm a little surprised there's not one in there already... indicator-network is an important customer for the 4.9 bump
<charles> tvoss, sure
<robotfuel> charles: ping, I have a crash bug that I need triaged in indicator-location https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341 are you the right person to ask?
 * charles clicks
<charles> robotfuel, indicator-location or indicator-network?
<robotfuel> charles: there are some in both, I realize now I pasted the wrong link
<robotfuel> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/+bug/1344047
<robotfuel> charles: I think Wellark is the person to ping about indicator-network but he hasn't returned pings, I heard rumors of sick or vacation.
<charles> robotfuel, right, he's been out. Satoris has also done a lot of indicator-network work, so I'd try him second
<charles> looking at indicator-location now
<charles> robotfuel, would there happen to be indicator-location.log files associated with that crash?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the apn branch of settings is built in silo 18
<robotfuel> charles: is that in /var/log? I can get it off of the phone
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, already installed
<charles> robotfuel, I stronly suspect that 1344047 is the same as bug #1338610
<pmcgowan> running out of time to play with it though
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok
<charles> robotfuel, iirc it would be in ~/.cache/upstart/ , let me plug in my phone & confirm
<robotfuel> charles: I see it there, I'll see if I can find one with the crash.
<charles> robotfuel, thanks :-)
<robotfuel> charles: yes same error as 1338610, I'll mark it as a dupe
<charles> robotfuel, thanks :-)
<tvoss> charles, got an mp?
<charles> tvoss, I'll push it now, I was waiting for bzr builddeb to finish but it just keeps going and going
<charles> might as well get Jenkins started now
<tvoss> charles, yup, I would like to get the silo reconfigured
<charles> tvoss, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-network/make-gcc-version-explicit/+merge/227824
<Tassadar> yaaaaaay, shutdown menu \o/
<charles> tvoss, ping me when silo 8 gets updated and I'll re-test on the phone
<tvoss> charles, thank you
<cwayne> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey
<cwayne> jdstrand: hey, so should an unconfined aggregating scope be able to call a confined child scope?
<cwayne> like if ebay were a local confined scope, should the unconfined shopping scope be able to get results from it
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> I mean, it is supposed to be able to
<jdstrand> if it doesn't that is a bug
<jdstrand> cwayne: are you seeing that this doesn't work?
<cwayne> jdstrand: yessir
<cwayne> jdstrand: Jul 22 17:06:40 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [30750.996517] type=1400 audit(1406063200.136:2410): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="com.canonical.scopes.etsy_etsy_1.0.9" name="/run/user/32011/zmq/unity-scope-shopping-r" pid=19097 comm="com.canonical.s" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<jdstrand> cwayne: do you have apparmor denials? (grep DEN /var/log/syslog)
<cwayne> yep ^
<jdstrand> unity-scope-shopping is aggregating?
<cwayne> yes
<jdstrand> and etsy is confined?
<cwayne> yes
<cwayne> with template ubuntu-scope-network
<jdstrand> hrm
<cwayne> any other info I can get that'd be helpful? full kern.log maybe?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> it isn't behaving as it was described to me
<cwayne> yeah, we were led to believe that this should be fine to do as long as the aggregating scope is unconfined
<jdstrand> I was led to believe the same thing
<jdstrand> can you file a bug against unity-scopes-api?
<jdstrand> I can't allow the zmq/*-r access otherwise leaf scopes can mess with each other
<jdstrand> I thought that was what all the zmq/c-*-r accesses were for
<cwayne> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1347177
<sarnold> mterry: btw, the polkit/kauth patch has been updated yet again to use bus names instead of the unix pid / owner interface: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=864716 and https://build.opensuse.org/request/show/241428
<cwayne> jdstrand: hmm, so would this need to be solved in the api itself? or stillt he apparmor profile
<sarnold> mterry: it might be useful place to steal ideas :)
<mterry> sarnold, we'd need to use a system bus name?  But we'd need to authenticate for a local user process that isn't on the system bus
<sarnold> mterry: ohhhh. :/ darn.
<jdstrand> cwayne: the api
<cwayne> damnit
<jdstrand> cwayne: I commented in the bug
<jdstrand> indeed
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you followup with michi?
<cwayne> jdstrand: i certainly can and will
<jdstrand> ok, I added a tag so I'll see updates to the bug
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh man, how did that happen? :)
<jgdx> ahayzen_, I see it
<ahayzen_> jgdx, hmm? see what?
<jgdx> ahayzen_, bad tab. Sorry!
<ahayzen_> jgdx, hah no worries
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed (yet again)
<achiang> what is the proper framework to declare for a web app now?
<achiang> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-???
<achiang> cwayne: do you know?
<beuno> achiang, it depends
<beuno> :)
<beuno> the latest latest is 14.10.dev2
<beuno> I can get you the exact string if that's what you're looking for
<achiang> beuno: yes please
<beuno> achiang, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0
<beuno> is the long story
<beuno> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html
<beuno> is the short one
<beuno> er
<beuno> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev2
<beuno> for cordova
<achiang> hm... i don't think i'm using cordova
<beuno> but you meant webaps
<achiang> right
<beuno> achiang, so that's the full list available
<beuno> so I;d need to guess at this point
<beuno> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<beuno> achiang, that's a safe bet ^
<achiang> beuno: ta. i'll give it a shot
<achiang> beuno: i mean... really i just want something to use oxide
<beuno> achiang, that one gives you access to everything
<achiang> beuno: cool. everything sounds good
<achiang> :)
<beuno> :)
<achiang> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<achiang> what is line 5 ?
<achiang> "example":
 * achiang guesses it must match the last thingy on line 11
<dobey> does anyone know when online-accounts ui switched to the new header style?
<mterry>  pitti, I notice that systemd autopkgtests are failing.  Do you happen to know anything about that?
<achiang> jdstrand: what is the latest policy group i should be using for a web app? 1.1?
<jdstrand> achiang: 1.2 with one of the 14.10 frameworks
<achiang> jdstrand: thanks. i'm just going to use unconfined for now too (to test my little thingy)
<jdstrand> you can use 1.1 with a 14.04 framework if you have to though
<jdstrand> np
<achiang> does this look like a valid app.json? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7838756/
<daker> achiang: indentation error
<daker> mhall119: ^
<achiang> daker: indentation matters?
<daker> achiang: no, but it's the answer to your question
<daker> achiang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838807/
<achiang> daker: ok, i actually have the proper indentation for my manifest.json
<achiang> i was asking about app.json...
<daker> achiang: your app.json is fine
<achiang> daker: thx
<daker> jdstrand: Q: webview is in 1.2 not 1.1, right ?
<jdstrand> daker: webview is in 1.1 and 1.2, not 1.0
<daker> jdstrand: ok
<mhall119> achiang: other than "unconfined" not being allowed in the store without super-special exception
<mhall119> achiang: are you getting an error?
<achiang> mhall119: nope, i'm all good
<achiang> mhall119: to be more precise, i've got 99 problems but apparmor ain't one
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> you know where that's going
 * sarnold wonders if apparmor is two or three of those problems :)
<achiang> i'm having oxide problems, so feel bad for me son!
 * sarnold runs like hell
<jjohansen> sarnold: tell you what if apparmor is some of achiang's problems, I nominate you to fix it
<sarnold> jjohansen: now if only he had problems I thought I could fix :)
<achiang> actually... where are apparmor denials logged? maybe i'm experiencing an issue there that's causing my oxide symptom
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-23
<achiang> jjohansen: sarnold ^^ ??
<achiang> mhall119: ha! but you have to get my second line in there too ;)
<jjohansen> achiang: you can see them in the kernel dmesg, or in /var/log/syslog
<achiang> jjohansen: ok, grep -i deny|deni in syslog shows nothing
<achiang> (i mean, with proper grep syntax... i did 2 greps)
<jjohansen> well at least you can be fairly confident that apparmor isn't one of your problems
<mhall119> achiang: done
<achiang> yep
<achiang> mhall119: ;)
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<desired> Hi all!
<desired> may I successfully install ubuntu touch on htc desire sv?
<Kentrei> hello?
<Kentrei> hello?
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> hey dholbach! welcome back
<dholbach> hey mvo
<dholbach> mvo, how's life over there?
<mvo> dholbach: good, a bit warm but otherwise great
<dholbach> mvo, haha, yeah, I can imagine :)
<mardy> tvoss: it seems that the package for libdbus-cpp-dev is missing a dependency on libdbus-1-dev
<tvoss> mardy, hmmm ... let me see
<mardy> tvoss: because without it I get build errors (/usr/include/core/dbus/argument_type.h:25:23: fatal error: dbus/dbus.h: No such file or directory)
<tvoss> mardy, yup, patching
<tvoss> mardy thanks
<mardy> tvoss: do you need a bug filed?
<tvoss> mardy, nope, thanks
<mardy> tvoss: excellent, thanks
<Chipaca> anybody got any hints as to what “unable to switch security profile: No such file or directory” when trying to launch a helper means?
<Chipaca> it's a new one :-/
<tvoss> mardy, hey there. So how do I tell qmake to select a specific compiler version, ideally by setting env variables?
<tvoss> mardy, also, how can I tell qmake to not tell me g++ {args} in the build logs but the actual compiler being used?
<mardy> tvoss: I never did that, but it could be that invoking it as "qmake QMAKE_CXX=my-compiler" should do the trick
<mardy> tvoss: as for how to log it, I've no idea; maybe if you override it as above it will show "my-compiler" instead of g++?
<greyback> tvoss: qmake a bit strange, doesn't use that QMAKE_CXX for linking. To do that you need to set QMAKE_LINK & QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB too
<brendand> jgdx, hey
<jgdx> brendand, hey
<brendand> jgdx, is your branch all up-to-date with the test fixes now?
<jgdx> brendand, yup, pushed the Eventually improvements just now
<brendand> jgdx, do you have pre-built debs which are up-to-date as well?
<jgdx> brendand, no, but give me 20 mins
<mardy> tvoss: in the trust-store's Request structure, what is in the "from" field? Is it the apparmor profile of the client?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<tvoss> mardy, in general: the application id, which is usually filled in from the app-armor profile
<mardy> tvoss: cool. Do you know if there is an API somewhere to get from the application ID to the desktop file? (I know it's fairly easy, but I'd like to avoid duplicating code if such API already exists)
<tvoss> mardy, not sure, best to ask saviq
<tvoss> mardy, what do you need the .desktop file for?
<mardy> Saviq: ^ :-)
<mardy> tvoss: pretty name and icon
<Chipaca> my phone now won't boot :-/
<Chipaca> tried both devel and devel-proposed
<Chipaca> I get adb, can shell in, but it doesn't actually boot -- it just sits there showing "Google"
<Chipaca> mardy: the .desktop file is, for click, the versioned app id + ".desktop". AFAIK there isn't an api.
 * Chipaca tries "recovery"
<jgdx> brendand, might take a while, I got a hash sum mismatch
<Chipaca> that didn't work :-(
<brendand> jgdx, ok. i think your tests mostly look good. i'd avoid just checking for the length of lists and actually match the content with what's expected, if you can
<Chipaca> how do I “check my partitions on the device”? got this on reflashing: 2014/07/23 11:26:26 Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on devic
<jgdx> brendand, right, I forgot to look at that. Will now
<pstolowski> jdstrand, ping
<Chipaca> does setting the image to writeable turn off adb? that's three times it's booted after making it writeable and no adb comes up
<Chipaca> no device on 'adb devices' i mean
<Chipaca> and the fourth worked
<Chipaca> jdstrand: ping, about "unable to switch security profile"
<jdstrand> Chipaca: hey. where are you seeing that?
<jdstrand> Chipaca: also on booting the device, does 'top' in adb shell show that apparmor_parser is working?
<dholbach> mvo, are you still working on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click-reviewers-tools/check-libs/+merge/225166?
<mvo> dholbach: sort of, I created a branch for click that is pending the a code review. the idea is to generate the list of availalbe libs on click chroot generation, then we don't need to carry it in this branch. but the remainder of the branch is still good I think
<mvo> dholbach: maybe jdstrand might be interessted to take a first peak at https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click-reviewers-tools/check-libs/+merge/225166
<mvo> dholbach: I also plan to reuse this code to pull in libs in click chroot build :)
<mvo> dholbach: fwiw, https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/generate-framework-initial.libs/+merge/225810 is the part that just collect the initial libs
<mardy> tvoss: when I call the query() method on the trust-store, I get a runtime exception "Missing executor, cannot run"; what am I doing wrong?
<tvoss> mardy, let me check, can you share your code somewhere?
<tvoss> mardy, did you obtain the store instance by calling resolve_store_in_session_with_name
<tvoss> ?
<mardy> tvoss: yes, let me push the code somewhere
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thx
<jdstrand> mvo: I've added it to my todo
<mardy> tvoss: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/revision/817 (see trust-store-model.cpp, line 109)
<Chipaca> jdstrand: I think it's down to versioned vs unversioned app ids for the helpers
<Chipaca> need to track down where we broke that
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> so the apparmor policy will be the full APP_ID
<Chipaca> yes
<jdstrand> if you try to change profile to a subset of the APP_ID, it won't match what is loaded in the kernel
<derek-g> I want Ubuntu phone. srsly people - speed it up.
<tvoss> derek-g, thanks for the motivational words ;)
<derek-g> tvoss, What do we want? Ubuntu phone! When do we want it? NOW!
<Atque> Hiya.
<rpadovani> bzoltan, o/ Do you have an ETA on bottom edge component in SDK?
<Atque> Is there any phones for sale with Ubuntu Touch installed yet?
<derek-g> Atque, I know - right?
<Atque> derek-g: You think you recognise me?
<bzoltan> rpadovani: shame, but no
<derek-g> Atque, no. I don't know u bro. But I'm also waiting for Ubuntu phone to come out.
<Atque> derek-g: Oh, yeah, fair enough.
<Atque> derek-g: Yeah, seems promising... I am hoping it support the GNU userland fairly well.
<rpadovani> bzoltan, so, I have to suppose that it will after RTM?
<genii> Atque: The Meizu MX3 can be found for purchase but it's not yet in general circulation
<bzoltan> rpadovani: yes
<rpadovani> bzoltan, gotcha, thanks :-)
<Atque> genii: Does it have Ubuntu Touch on it off the shelf?
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  please ask on 4th of August agan
<rpadovani> akc
<rpadovani> *ack
<Atque> genii: It seems to say "Flyme OS 3.0"
<derek-g> genii, do u mean - with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<genii> Atque: The Flyme OS is Android with tweaks from them
<genii> AFAIK none are shipping yet with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<derek-g> genii, NO!
<derek-g> genii, andoid won't do
<MacSlow> jdstrand, ping
<sergiusens> davmor2: did you have any luck with mms?
<MacSlow> jdstrand, sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday... team-dinner got "inbetween" :)
<jdstrand> MacSlow: hey-- I don't have it yet. there was a problem with the query and I had to start over (it takes hours)
<MacSlow> jdstrand, ah ok
<jdstrand> MacSlow: I'll let you know when I have it
<derek-g> so - they say by the en of the year. That doesn't mean December 29-th'ish?
<MacSlow> jdstrand, in any case... should I not be online when it finishes, an eMail will do to
<MacSlow> jdstrand, thanks again!
<davmor2> sergiusens: sent a message from my wifes phone last night received it twice in quick succession not re-recieved it again yet
<mardy> tvoss: did you have time to look into the crash?
<sergiusens> davmor2: but do you have the wire captures?
<cwayne> jdstrand: heya, i just saw michi updated that apparmor/unity-scopes-api bug
<genii> mhall119: Any idea when Meizu may be shipping?
<davmor2> sergiusens: pass
<sergiusens> davmor2: heh, but I can't help you without that :-)
<pstolowski> jdstrand, ping
<brejoc> hi! i've seen that work for the push notification system has already been started. is there some kind of blueprint available to get the bigger picture?
<tomtiger11> Why does #ubuntu-tv redirect here? Canonical dropped that too?
<ogra_> tomtiger11, ubuntu-tv is suspended until ubuntu-touch is done/ready ... then ubuntu-tv will be resumed one day and be *based* on ubuntu-touch
<robjh> thats bad. i dont like fingerprints on my tv :S
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> robjh, ubuntu-touch will also be the base for the next desktop ... (in fact it will be the base of all graphical ubuntu in the future)
<ogra_> having the fingerprints on the desktop will surely get you used to have them on your tv too
<robjh> D:
<robjh> time to switch to another disto. i wonder if theres one called "distance"
<ogra_> heh, what scares you ?
<robjh> im kidding ^^;
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> MacSlow: np
<jdstrand> pstolowski: hey
<pstolowski> jdstrand, hi! any idea what that may be? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1347609
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347609 in mediascanner "Mediascanner doesn't scan files - apparmor denial errors on image #145" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> jdstrand, any recent changes that could affect that? i've seen it every time after flashing in the last couple of days, including --wipe
<jdstrand> pstolowski: fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<jdstrand> pstolowski: you need to chown the files to the phablet user
<jdstrand> pstolowski: they are currently owned by root
<pstolowski> jdstrand, oh my...
<pstolowski> jdstrand, makes sense... i ad push'ed them
<pstolowski> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> when adb is set as the phablet user, that should help people a lot with this (it comes up from time to time)
<barry> i seem to be unable to flash my device.  i had restored android and probably did something stupid (i "encrypted the device").  now every time i try to `ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --bootstrap` it goes through the whole process, but after the reboot, android is still running not ubuntu.  how can i put ubuntu on the device... or am i screwed?
<barry> hmm, maybe factory reset...
<dobey> barry: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q
<dobey> in case factory reset doesn't owrk ;)
<barry> dobey: haha!
 * barry sees a spinnibuntu
<jgdx> anybody know what this means? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7842378/
<jgdx> I get it when a qml app tries to create a GSettings object for the touch.system-settings schema.
<barry> \o/
<jgdx> dobey, ^ have you seen that before?
<dobey> i have not
<jgdx> it went away by reinstalling the schema from via apt
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/api_v1/+merge/227948
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, seb128: settings in silo 4 is good to publish, just waiting for silo 8 to land
<pmcgowan> cool
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you test my call forwarding branch?  seb128 approved it but didn't have sim to test and wanted a test before top approving
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, sure, got a deb?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/call_forwarding/+merge/227761
<kenvandine> grab the output.zip
<seb128> kenvandine, https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition the R,B should be versionned there
<seb128> kenvandine, +1 then
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm calling it a day, feel free to approve it once you change the version thing
<Transfusion> hi, I'm following the porting guide and I've reached the Build point; however as I've suspected it errors out with *** Can't find default configuration "arch/arm/configs/aries_defconfig"! because the target is AOSP but the defconfig is suppoesd to be cyanogen_aries_defconfig
<Transfusion> is trying to build part of AOSP with the CM kernel a good idea
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, tested, works, commented in the MP
<Transfusion> oh well, ln -s ed it, let's see how the build goes
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx
<alecu> tvoss: hi! In the click scope I need to get some timestamps from a json service, in ISO8601 format; and afterwards I need to show those as strings formatted for the user's locale. Do you have any recommendations on which library to use to hold timestamps in C++11?
<alecu> the options I'm considering are boost or Qt; else, using plain C strftime
<alecu> I mean strptime, and then strftime
<rickspencer3> mhall119, shall I follow the lead on reddit and change my job title to "Random Guy"?
<dobey> anyone know anything about PageStack? like if its immediate parent is not a MainView, does it still result in the header and toolbar being updated, in the app, or does it only do that if MainView is the immediate parent?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I think "neverhearofhim" might be more specific :)
<mhall119> it seems you have to play guitar or go into space for people to know who you are these days
<mhall119> if you can play space guitar, everybody will know you
<dobey> not space goat?
<sarnold> david bowie? :)
<mhall119> dobey: don't play with space goats
<cwayne> are there space goats in goat simulator
<dobey> tell that to popey : http://goatsimulator.gamepedia.com/Space_Goat
<dobey> haha
<dobey> cwayne: yes, yes there are.
<cwayne> great, now i have to buy it
<dobey> hah
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is it possible to do string formatting in qml?
<mhall119> dobey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQml.String/
<dobey> like ("<a href='https://foo'>%s</a>", _("Le foo"))
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> thanks
<mhall119> np
<dobey> mhall119: do you know if it's possible to connect to a signal to know when the back "<" is clicked in the new header?
<mhall119> dobey: if it's from a PageStack you can use onCurrentPageChanged
<dobey> mhall119: it's from inside a Loader inside a Flickable, inside a qml file that is loaded and embedded in online-accounts-ui :-/
<dobey> online-accounts creates a new empty account when it loads our plugin, but for some reason it's not deleting that account when back is pressed. we were working around this by connecting up to the back button in the old toolbar, but the switch to new headers broke that :-/
<mhall119> dobey: that seems like the wrong approach, you should be responding to the screen with the account losing focus or visibility
<mhall119> but, this sounds more like a question for Kaleo, he understands that stuff better than I do
<dobey> well really, i shouldn't be doing anything. online-accounts-ui should do it
<dobey> should delete the account it created, that is
<dobey> i'm not sure why it's sticking around actually
<dobey> i just know how it was worked around before, and noticed that the new header switch broke that
<dobey> oh joy. and it lokos like all the other plug-ins just exit/crash when i try to add any accounts ohter than u1, on my n4 :)
<awe_> sergiusens, was a thumbnail in the message-indicator ( or snap decision ) ever discussed?  If I send a MMS w/out text, the notification and message indicator just show an the caller-id
<awe_> well...the message-indicator also shows the time/date
<dobey> where the heck does stderr/stdout of system-settings and online-accounts-ui go on the phone?
<awe_> sergiusens, fyi I re-closed the nuntium & messaging-app tasks for the AT&T bug, couldn't reproduce...
<ahayzen_> dobey,  ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log ?
<dobey> ahayzen_: thanks
<sergiusens> awe_: that's a salem_ question; I don't have the designs; I just get the requests that he needs to get them done.
<salem_> awe_, we discussed that with designers already. it is in our todo list.
<salem_> awe_, but we dont have support for thumbnails in notifications or messaging-menu, so we will describe with a short text what was received in the mms.
<awe_> salem_, ok thanks!
<dobey> bah. QT_NO_DEBUG. no wonder i am not getting any log messages :(
<dobey> which is also kind of weird, considering i do see a single qDebug() message getting printed. but none of the others i expected :-/
<acleansheet> Does anyone know when all apps will be downloadable on Ubuntu phone?
<awe_> sergiusens, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1347856
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347856 in powerd (Ubuntu) "powerd doesn't turn on screen for incomimg MMS messages" [High,Confirmed]
<awe_> sergiusens, powerd listens for IncomingMessage/ImmediateMessage signals
<awe_> which aren't generated for MMS messages
<awe_> is there a nuntium interface and appropriate signal for powerd to monitor for MMS messages?
<sergiusens> awe_: a dbus signal or such?
<sergiusens> awe_: MessageAdded could be a good candidate; that's what telepathy ofono tracks. Not sure it would be too early though
<sergiusens> awe_: why don't we just track notification bubles? should solve a potential issue for any of the cases
<awe_> sergiusens, sure...notifications seem reasonable to me, although I don't know much about the API
<sergiusens> awe_: I think rsalveti recalls his days with notify-osd, he can help
<sergiusens> but it's most likely a method_call and not a signal
<sergiusens> would need to check that
<awe_> sergiusens, I just created the bug.  Will discuss tomorrow during the stand-up
<awe_> I have other things I need to clear from my plate
<rsalveti> we don't want the system to be up for any notification necessarily
<rsalveti> also, that's on power basically to keep the device awake
<sergiusens> rsalveti: why not?
<rsalveti> and not to wake up the device, that's done by kernel/rild via a short wakelock
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if it can do things in the background (system service), and wants to osd something; it certainly should be allowed
<rsalveti> we first need to see if in this case the system is indeed going up once a new message is in
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we don't want anyone to control or access that
<rsalveti> afaik
<rsalveti> otherwise you could change it to always request a suspend blocker
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well I'm not saying access; just have powerd track notify-osd
<rsalveti> but knowing the amount of issues we had with notify-osd itself, I'd not add anything in there
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> powerd shouldn't track these services
<rsalveti> power should only track services that are responsible for bringing up the device from suspend
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm not in the internals; not sure it should track nuntium either; ofono surely knows when it gets a push, as it shoves it to nuntium
<rsalveti> when that's not the case, the app should request a suspend blocker
<rsalveti> wonder why ofono is not sending any signal in this case
<rsalveti> is it sending any signal on incoming mms?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's not a signal, it's a method_call
<rsalveti> or just sending stuff directly to nuntium?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's why I mentioned the ofono/mms stuff is convoluted
<sergiusens> rsalveti: when nuntium launches, it registers an agent against ofono and then ofono calls a service I need to create
<sergiusens> the service, being an agent
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> so it's not sending any sort of signal
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: nuntium should probably tell powerd when it gets that push
<sergiusens> it could easily just spawn a signal and make everyones life easier
<ChickenCutlass> via a dbus signal
<rsalveti> a signal would be enough
<ChickenCutlass> sorry to jump in
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: well if powerd tracks signals; it should be MessageAdded
<sergiusens> which is what I mentioned in the bug
<sergiusens> :-)
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: I forget what powerd already listens for
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: powerd listens for IncomingMessage/ImmediateMessage signals
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: so if we added MessageAdded we would be good
<ChickenCutlass> right?
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: I don't like signals as it means we can activate the screen when the osd has already been displayed though
<ChickenCutlass> right
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: yup; as good as it has been for the other things
<mzanetti> cwayne: pushed an update to the app. hope you like it
<cwayne> mzanetti: how many beers is this gonna cost me :P
<mzanetti> cwayne: lets see if the update works for you first
<mzanetti> still needs to go through the qa queue
<mzanetti> want a click package?
<cwayne> mzanetti: sure!
<mzanetti> cwayne: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger_0.3.0_armhf.click
<cwayne> mzanetti: ah, much better :D
<cwayne> like, at least 2 beers worth :P
<mzanetti> works for me :)
<cwayne> mzanetti: but really, thank you, this is a huge help :)
<mzanetti> no worries. happy to help out
<balloons> mardy, ping
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-24
<runefirefox> hey
<runefirefox> so i would like to port ubuntu touch onto a galaxy tab 2 7.0 p3113
<runefirefox> help?
<runefirefox> anyone
<runefirefox> ?
<runefirefox> quit
<runefirefox> leave
<shuduo> rsalveti: hi, may i know if current ubuntu-touch already support dual screens or not?
<dholbach> good morning
<shuduo> dholbach: morning :)
<dholbach> hi shuduo :)
<bzoltan1> popey:  could you please help me to push a bit this MR to land on the music app? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/music-app/fix1348055-do_not_depend_on_position/+merge/228051
<shuduo> dholbach: hi, do you know recent build from devel channel is broken to boot with dualboot.sh on Nexus 7?
<dholbach> shuduo, I'm afraid I don't know - ogra_: ^ do you know?
<ogra_> no, sorry, it seems to work fine in the lab, tests ran and all
<ogra_> so it shoudl wrok
<ogra_> *work
<shuduo> ogra_: i can boot latest build of trusty on N7. latest of devel channel will fallback to android. :(
<ogra_> shuduo, latest devel image was 133 .... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/flo/133:20140715.2:20140715.2/9079/  that are the test results for flo (N7) with that image ... seems it booted fine (a bunch of tests failed, but doesnt look earth shattering bad)
<ogra_> so if there are issues i would expect the dualboot app causes them
<shuduo> ogra_: i see the install-and-boot is passed. but do you know if it cover dualboot too?
<ogra_> no, we dont support any dual boot method, so we indeed dont test them+
<ogra_> (up to the people that provide it to you)
<shuduo> ogra_: i got it. :( actually someone does wanna have a dualboot tablet
<ogra_> oh, i assume there are many people wanting dual boot support
<shuduo> ogra_: actually it worked good in previous builds. but broken in recent builds
<shuduo> and always works good on N4
<ogra_> we might even provide it ourselves by default one day ... but today everyone is so busy to get the OS ready for the phones that will sell this year that there are simply no resources
<shuduo> ogra_: understood.
<shuduo> ogra_: do you know if current ubuntu touch support dual screens?
<ogra_> no, it doesnt
<shuduo> ogra_: ok.. got it.
<ogra_> (well, #ubuntu-mir might correct me, i'm not a mir dev, probably it does and i dont know ;) )
<shuduo> ogra_: i see blueprint of mir is saying mir support multimonitor via xmir. so i suppose current ubuntu touch does not support it. :)
<ogra_> yeah, there is no working xmir for the phones yet ... it might work on the desktop indeed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tell An Old Joke Day! :-D
<liuxg> does anyone know how to run an click package application using command ubuntu-app-launch on the phone. I previous tried it worked. I do not know why it did not work any more.
<jgdx> seb128, hey, do you have time for a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim/+merge/227318 ? Thanks
<Elleo> mandel: heya, had a bit of a chat with ahayzen last night about some issues they're running into with downloads to the music app caused by bad file names, he's added the details to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1205355
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205355 in ubuntu-download-manager "Content-Disposition is not used to get the file name" [Medium,In progress]
<mandel> Elleo, yes, I have been ignoring that bug focused on others, is it affecting them really bad?
<Elleo> mandel: I know we discused the content-disposition file name stuff a bit in the past and it sounded like it would be quite time consuming, but I've added a comment to that bug report about a possible alternative solution specific to the browser that might be more doable
<Elleo> mandel: it basically stops them downloading any music from services that don't have the filename in the URL, as mediascanner is extension based
<Elleo> mandel: so all downloads from a lot of services like jamendo, etc. that just have a url like http://storage-new.newjamendo.com/download/track/1108495/mp32 fail to be recognised unfortunately
<seb128> jgdx, hey, I can have a look, but I think Ken was going to review it (I asked him yesterday, he knows the sim stack/codebase better)
<mandel> Elleo, because it is downloaded as mp32??
<Elleo> mandel: yeah
<jgdx> seb128, ack
<Elleo> mandel: mediascanner ignores it because it's filename doesn't look like a music file
<Elleo> mandel: we work around it in the gallery for images and videos by adding the extension ourselves based on qt's mimetype detection, but music app is pure QML so isn't able to do that
<mandel> Elleo, content-disposition is the way to go and I'll implement that no matter how time consuming it is, the issue will be present nevertheless if the content-disposition is not present
<mandel> Elleo, what I mean is, you will have an issue if the server side does not send us that data
<Elleo> mandel: yeah
<Elleo> mandel: I think they also need to have a discussion with the mediascanner folks about their approach
<mandel> Elleo, we can, as you mentioned add a hint for the extension, that is, if content disposition is not present, append .mp4 etc..
<Elleo> mandel: but I think that'll be a much rarer case
<mandel> Elleo, but that is a hack
<mandel> Elleo, I'll get to content-disposition asap then
<Elleo> mandel: since most servers will either serve a URL of the form http://blah.com/music.mp3 or serve a url like http://blah.com/myservice/12323213 + a content-disposition header
<Elleo> so it'll at least be covering most major cases
<Elleo> mandel: thanks very much
<mandel> Elleo, yes, I think the way to go is head request to get the content-disposition header (to ensure that we do not step on other files) if present, we are happy, if not present we user the url
<Elleo> mandel: yeah
<mandel> Elleo, if the url is not correct, well, we will need to add something else, but lets do that later
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, having download manager report the mime-type as part of the final download object could be enough to let apps handle things better
<Elleo> or mime-type + suggested extension, since QML apps can move things via content-hub's bindings now
<Elleo> mandel: alternatively I guess we might just want to wrap Qt's mimetype stuff in QML and make it available as another module
<mandel> Elleo, indeed.. that might mean that we have to change the api so that the finish signal provides the info and that would break a number of things
<mandel> Elleo, we can add an api2 dbus api so that we mantain both
<mandel> Elleo, I'd say, lets do the content-disposition for rtm, the other approach, which I like, should be done after
<Elleo> mandel: sounds good, I think ahayzen should be involved in any discussions for the future improvements too, since he knows more about what limitations they have internally and from mediascanner
<mandel> Elleo, +1
<mandel> Elleo, I'm more than happy to make udm as robust as possible
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, I know it's a pain having to tackle this one, but it'll be a big improvement for things besides music app too, since we'll get much better filenames for a lot of image/video downloads too (e.g. all downloads from gmail are just a 32 bit md5sum or something at the moment)
<Elleo> mandel: so thanks for tacking it on :)
<Elleo> taking*
<Elleo> 32 char*
<mandel> Elleo, sure, my pleasure to help with this, is something I knew about but was postponing :-/
<Elleo> yeah, understandable, and I hadn't really considered the impact it'd have on music app until ahayzen raised the issue
<asac> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie 847942 Jul 22 19:58 /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.crash
<asac> ev: i have that crash that didnt get submitted. shall i do something?
<asac> jus restart whoopsie and it will be sent?
<ev> asac: do you have a .upload file for it in that directory?
<asac> ev: no, neither .upload nor .uploaded
<asac> i have two other crashes that have both
<ev> asac: does manually running /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all create the .upload files?
 * asac tries
<asac> seems its doing something /me waits
<asac> Collecting info for /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.crash...
<asac> ev: what does that mean? interestingly i just had rebooted my phone, so i assume it should have run that on boot?
 * asac thinks at that time wifi might not have been up yet
<asac> ev: now i get something waiting for upload or so
<asac> Marking /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.crash for whoopsie upload
<asac> Waiting for whoopsie to upload reports (timeout: 1800 s) missing (remaining: 1800 s): /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.uploaded  missing (remaining: 1790 s): /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.uploaded
<asac> that is looping
<asac> ev: normal?
 * asac is on wifi
<asac> ping works also
 * asac waits
 * ev looks
<asac> ev: i think its buggy. that thing is just 800k of size and shouldnt take mor than a few secs to upload
<asac> dbarth: hello :)
<dbarth> asac: hi
<asac> dbarth: do you know about the webbrower-app showing only grey areas if you go to activity?
<ev> so I'm pretty sure I know the second bug you're running into, but I'm first trying to do some archeology to see why we turned what was a perfectly good set of asynchronous operations into something synchronous.
<asac> dbarth: e.g. i dont see any website surface there
<dbarth> asac: olivie was telling me he can't get thumbnails right now
<dbarth> asac: should have favicons instead
<dbarth> let me check the branches around
<ev> asac: so you can work through this in parallel, do you now have .upload files in /var/crash? If so, does `sudo restart whoopsie` result in .uploaded files existing in /var/crash?
<dbarth> asac: right, we have a branch in review to cache favicons and display them in the gray parts of the history
<pitti> asac: if it keeps waiting, try restarting whoopsie; I had that a few months ago, it was due to the inotify bug
<ev> pitti: do you remember why we're waiting on whoopsie at all in whoopsie-upload-all? This seems weird to me. Apport should write the .crash file, whoopsie-upload-all should write the .upload file, and whoopsie should process the two and create the .uploaded. It should be asynchronous handoff, no?
<pitti> ev: this was written for usage in CI, like the autopkgtest runner or MPs
<pitti> ev: we need to block on the uploads to finish, as immediately afterwards we destroy the testbed or reset the phone
<ev> pitti: mm, wasn't whoopsie-upload-all written for the phone first, before CI was a thing?
<ev> they seem to me like two separate concerns
<pitti> ev: I wrote it because we wanted to pick up crash reports from autopilot runs
<pitti> you can run it with -t 1 to set the timeout to 1 second, and ignore the exit status
<pitti> if you basically want async mode
<pitti> or -t 0 even
<pitti> ev: it was never really designed for calling manually, though; seems people now do that?
<ev> well, apport-noui calls /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all without arguments
<ev> presumably it should call it with -t 0?
<ev> err /etc/init/apport-noui.conf that is
<pitti> ev: not sure -- don't we want at least some serialization there, to avoid running too much in parallel?
<pitti> maybe we do
<ev> pitti: that strikes me as something better accomplished in the upstart job? Something akin to the old GTK trick of moving a timer slightly forward into the future every time you have an event, so you wait for things to settle before acting on it.
<ev> (that probably predates GTK by some significant amount of time, but that's where I first encountered it)
<ev> I don't know. I just worry that we've now made these things all dependent on one another, when they can better handle failure modes separately
<pitti> ev: so, using -t 0 in the upstart job seems fine to me
<ev> oh, cool
<pitti> doesn't solve the problem of whoopsie never getting triggered (above bug)
<pitti> (that was an inotify problem, right?)
<ev> yeah, that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1340604
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1340604 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "[phone] crash files are only uploaded on boot" [Undecided,New]
<ev> and yay, I get to make my first patch submission to apport in bloody ages
<pitti> and in practice it shouldn't make a difference, as this is an "instance" job which can run in parallel anyway
<ev> ah right
<asac> pitti: ev: i restarted whoopsie, ran upload-all again
<asac> still not .uploaded
<asac> /var/crash/_usr_bin_messaging-app.32011.crash already marked for upload, skipping
<pitti> yes, that's whoopsie-upload-all
<pitti> if there's an .upload stamp, its job is done
<asac> hmm. but seems noone is uploading it
<pitti> hm, does whoopsie has some verbose mode these days? a few months ago it was still awfully quiet
<ev> asac: can you pastebin /var/log/syslog?
<asac> in apport.log i see stuff like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846754/
<asac> not sure if thats related, but doesnt look too good
<asac> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846758/
<pitti> asac: unrelated, but indeed worrying -- that means that the kernel called apport and ripped the process away underneath it
<pitti> while the kernel calls the core handler, the process ought to stay around
<asac> pitti: whats the symptom from such an error? we dont get a dump of a crash processed?
<ev> you could also `sudo stop whoopsie; sudo CRASH_DB_URL=https://daisy.ubuntu.com whoopsie -f`
<asac> e.g. no .crash file creation?
<pitti> but if that happened, there's nothing that apport can do to create a .crash file anyway, so low prio
<pitti> asac: yes, you won't get a crash file
<asac> ev: would that help getting to the bottom of the problem?
<pitti> asac: and we can't find out what pid 7446 was
<asac> my primary objective is to help finding out whast buggy, not to get that upload done
<pitti> asac: the "doesn't upload" is indeed the main concern here
<asac> pitti: ok. i guess that might be coming from our lifecycle magic?
<pitti> as you did get a .crash report for another crash, so that's working in general
<asac> anyway, i have a crash file that apparently cannot be uploaded. let me know what info you need
<pitti> asac: no, I don't think so; processes should be sleeping, not killed
<pitti> asac: anyway, you can't kill a process while it's dumping core
<asac> would it help if i upload that somewhere?
<pitti> so maybe something funky with the android kernel
<asac> ok, lets first check why the "simple" code that should upload this, doesnt do its job
<pitti> asac: does ev's "run whoopsie in the foreground" command say anything?
<asac> ok if that helps, let me try
<pitti> ideally that would tell what it tries to do, and perhaps spit out an error message
<asac> seems to work
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846779/
<asac> also got
<asac> Sent; server replied with: No error
<asac> Response code: 200
<asac> now
<asac> so guess that worked
<asac> hmm
<asac> ev: pitti: anything you need?
<ev> hmmm interesting. If you kill the foreground process and sudo start whoopsie, then touch the .crash file, does the timestamp on .uploaded change?
<ev> I wonder if our daemonising code is busted.
<pitti> ev: we could drop the "expect fork" and just run with -f?
<pitti> simpler all around
<asac> ev: shall i just remove the .upload* files?
<asac> or is touch important?
<pitti> and upstart logging should then work
<ev> pitti: yeah, seems reasonable
<ev> asac: sure, that's another way of doing it
<ev> but then do run whoopsie-upload-all again to create the .upload file
<pitti> asac: remove the .uploaded, keep the .upload
<ev> or that ^ :)
<asac> timestamps didnt change yet. didnt remove anything, just touch
<asac> will wait a bit.
<pitti> ev, asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846812/
<pitti> then "sudo restart whopsie"
<pitti> sudo restart whoopsie
<pitti> and magically /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log starts to exist and work
<pitti> maybe that will already magically make the uploads work, but if not we should at least see why
<asac> ok /me changes conf
<asac> hmm. cannot write that conf file :)
<pitti> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<asac> pitti: can i go back to ro after?
<pitti> yes
<asac> did that, waiting
<asac> no timestamp changes yet
<pitti> asac: sudo tail -f /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<asac> doesnt exist :(
<asac> odd
<pitti> asac: ah, then you didn't restart whoopsie
<asac> double checked. the init has the right thing
<pitti> asac: or perhaps try sudo stop whoopsie
<pitti> sudo killall whoopsie
<ev> syslog, no?
<pitti> sudo start whoopsie
<ev> whoopsie logs to syslog
<pitti> ev: not any more with -f, then it goes into the upstart log
<pitti> (I suppose)
<ev> oops
<pitti> I mean, it does go to the upstart log
<ev> sorry, I came back and just read the bottom
<ev> you're right
<pitti> not sure whether it additinally syslogs
<asac> ok now it uploaded
<ev> I missed the part where you gave him a diff to apply
<asac> restart didnt really work it seems
<asac> what does this mean?
<pitti> yeah, restart might have gotten confused due to the forking change
<pitti> asac: stop/kill/start ought to work though (that's what I did, even without the killall)
<asac> so this seems to work
 * asac readds the expect
<nik90> seb128: ping, I noticed that after flashing ubuntu touch, the time shown always default to UTC. Shouldn't it default to the local time?
<seb128> nik90, not sure, there is a bug open about that though
<asac> pitti: should i keep init patched like this?
<pitti> asac: what changed now? just that you get logging, or does the actual uploading work, too?
<seb128> nik90, hum, I was thinking about bug #1289481, could be a different issue
<ubot5> bug 1289481 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Default time zone is unlabelled" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289481
<asac> before rebooting and going back to ro
<ev> pitti, asac: okay, so it sounds like the daemonise behaviour is broken. I'm happy to have it use -f until we get to the bottom of this. I'll make the change to the whoopsie upstart job.
<asac> pitti: the upload works
<asac> tried twice
<nik90> seb128: it seems a bit weird that the user should come to the date&time settings to set his timezone manually
<asac> both time it just worked
<pitti> asac: just at starting whoopsie, or also when it's already running? i. .e it picks up the new .upload?
<seb128> nik90, sure, but you are talking to the wrong person there
<pitti> asac: if ev agrees, I'd like to upload that whoopsie change, it's simpler anyway
<seb128> nik90, settings are an UI to change settings, they don't run on start
<asac> pitti: i stop, start whoopsie
<pitti> asac: so you can keep it
<asac> then it just reuploads
<seb128> nik90, we need another service or unity8 or something to do the work if it needs to happen on start
<seb128> nik90, but isn't that the job of the wizard?
<nik90> seb128: I would think yes, but I dont remember seeing a slide in the welcome wizard which provdes that option
<asac> pitti: its wierd... stop and start doesnt return anymore
<nik90> seb128: but I will talk to the designers and check the intended behavior
<asac> just sits there
<seb128> nik90, the wizard is still incomplete though
<seb128> nik90, sounds like the thing to do
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<pitti> asac: hm, that works here :/
<pitti> (with the modified job)
<pitti> asac: you did drop teh "expect fork", did you?
<asac> yeah
<asac> that and added -f
 * asac reboots and hopes the phone will start like this
<asac> 5
<asac> 4
<asac> 3
<asac> 2
<asac> ...
<asac> good bye phone :P
<pitti> oh dear, alex rebooted himself -- human bodies can't take this very often!
<ev> lol
<asac> lol
<asac> ok the phone booted properly
 * asac will keep eyes open for crashes
<pitti> asac: now stop/start ought to work?
<pitti> I suppose the "restart" left upstart in a weird state
<asac> pitti: ack. works now after reboot
<pitti> ev: curious, curious
<ev> pitti: seems to point the finger at daemonize, no?
<pitti> apparenlty
<pitti> ev: so, not sure whether we should upload the -f; logging to /var/log/upstart/ might collide a bit with ogra's goal of logging everything to /var/log/syslog only
<pitti> but then again, I suppose there are still tons of things that log to /var/log/upstart/ anyway?
<ogra_> pitti, oh, i didnt mean to drop logging for /var/log/upstart ... we only want all the system related logs from /var/log in a single file
<pitti> ogra_: ah, ok
<ogra_> making them log as less as possible would be a goal for the upstart logs though
<ogra_> and we'll definitely not keep old logs around ... i'll mangle logrotate to only keep the current one
<pitti> ev: seems we could upload that then, unless you or bdmurray want to investigate the daemonizing code?
<ev> pitti: happy to do that in parallel. Sorting an upload now
<pitti> ev: oh, I can do that, just want to coordinate
<ev> oh cool
<ev> thanks
<pitti> ev: the systemd unit does the same, btw
<pitti> so logging/daemonizing/restarting can be handled properly by init
<ev> please do cite this conversation in the changelog, just so we have something to trace back to
<pitti> yep (after lunch)
<ev> yeah
<ev> much appreciated
<asac> ev: pitti: so on the current error tracker i couldnt find a good retrace. is that because of the lack of dbgsym of universe?
<asac> e.g. once we rebuild its all good?
<ev> asac: for what bucket identifier?
<asac> ev: armhf
<asac> ok unity-system-compositor is good'ish it seeems
<asac> but shows an error on top even though i see something that looks reasonable
<asac> guess we didnt have all, but enough to get some data
<asac> pitti: do we have a list of what needs rebuild somewhere?
 * asac thinks would be great if that could be done before the next promotion
<asac> without deferring the promotion of course
<asac> Saviq: does that crash trace look useful for you? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/4516e6922810983409f4f3aa7df79aa7b97f87b3
<pitti> asac: I put a good errors.u.c. retrace in my summary mail from yesterday
<pmcgowan> jgdx, morning, has your branch gotten approval or are we waiting for ken
<pmcgowan> my transfer indicator going a bit crazy
<Saviq> asac, looks like bug #1347053
<ubot5> bug 1347053 in mir (Ubuntu) "Clients are crashing with a fatal exception in MirSocketRpcChannel::send_message()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347053
<asac> Saviq: ok good. so i guess thi crash would have been helpful?
<Saviq> asac, to the mir folk, probably
<pmcgowan> charles, just filed several transfer indicator bugs for you ;)
<jdstrand> MacSlow: hey, you should have the archive grep results in your inbox
<MacSlow> jdstrand, thanks!
<pitti> asac: we don't have a list, no
<jdstrand> MacSlow: you're welcome
<kenvandine> jgdx, testing your branch on my desktop with phonesim
<kenvandine> cellular data starts out as off, which i doubt it was off before i ran it
<kenvandine> and changing cellular only works after i select a sim
<kenvandine> which makes sense
<kenvandine> i guess it starts out as off because it hasn't chosen a sim yet?
<kenvandine> also, once setting that it doesn't always let me switch tech preference
<kenvandine> 2014-07-24 10:00:31,262 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/cellular/Components/CellularDualSim.qml:116: TypeError: Cannot read property 'radioSettings' of null
<kenvandine> jgdx, and i keep seeing that, maybe it's related
<kenvandine> i need to step out for a few, bbs
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... and closing system-settings and starting it again, cellular data is off again
<kenvandine> so you must not be getting that value from ofono at start?
<kenvandine> or is that because we aren't storing which sim to use for cellular data?
<jgdx> kenvandine, phonesim cant do radiosettings
<jgdx> kenvandine, does not support that interface at all
 * jgdx will be back later as well.
<kenvandine> jgdx, ah... ok, that makes this much harder to really test :)
 * kenvandine really leaves now :)
<cwayne> al life
<faLUCE> hello. I'm search for a tablet with 8 inches, sim slot under 200 Euros where I can install ubuntu touch... any idea? thanks
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you have a dual sim phone to test jgdx's branch?
<cwayne> faLUCE: the latest nexus 7
<faLUCE> cwayne: it is 7 inches, not 8 inches
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont, rsalveti and tiago do
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, should be one in the mail to jgdx
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you get me on the list to get one?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you are on the list for next batch, may be in the mail as well
<kenvandine> cool
<faLUCE> I really don't understand why nobody answers to a so simple question... is this channel dead?
<kenvandine> faLUCE, i guess nobody has an answer
<kenvandine> i know i don't know of one
<faLUCE> kenvandine: the problem is that I don't know where to ask
<Rienzilla> reut
<rsalveti> kenvandine: meanwhile ping tiago, he got the phone basically for dual sim work as well
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i did
<achiang> does anyone know how to actually uninstall a click app? pkcon remove ... doesn't seem to work for me
<ogra_> achiang, i have the runes somewhere gimme a bit
<ogra_> achiang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7848420/
<achiang> ogra_: wow. so 'pkcon remove' doesn't do it but click unregister does...
<achiang> very sneaky/strange
<achiang> ogra_: danke
<ogra_> and you need the right name
<ogra_> (from click list)
<achiang> ogra_: seems that should go into askubuntu
<ogra_> feel free :)
<achiang> ha
<achiang> who needs karma? ;)
<mhall119> cwayne: is there a nice simple way of converting a REST/JSON feed into a scope?
<cwayne> mhall119: not trivially, although depending on the api it could be pretty easy
<mhall119> cwayne: I'm thinking something like JsonListModel I have in QML
<mhall119> but I guess I can make do with something like simplejson in python
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, i just commented on your MP again, found a problem on my single sim device, easy fix
<kenvandine> jgdx, otherwise it seems to work well for single sim
<bzoltan> dobey: ping
<dobey> bzoltan: hi
<bzoltan> dobey: Hello. I have run into this https://askubuntu.com/questions/500601/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-touch-app-with-a-c-backend-and-a-qml-interface
<bzoltan> dobey: you suggested the dude to file a bug :)
<dobey> yes, well
<bzoltan> dobey:  well... he did
<dobey> not being able to build a click package of a C++ app for ubuntu very clearly seems like a bug to me :)
<bzoltan> dobey:  creating click package for Desktop target is not supported yet by the SDK. The developer should select either an emulator or a real device as a target. All they need is  to pay a little attention when the project is opened. It offers all the existing Kits to be linked to the porject. Or it can be later added to the project on the Project page.
<bzoltan> dobey: The Kits are automatically created when a device is plugged in or an emulator is started.
<dobey> bzoltan: if i open the sdk, and choose anything under the "Ubuntu" set of targets, should those not be Ubuntu SDK targets, as they are meant to be projects using the Ubuntu SDK?
<bzoltan> dobey:  I would suggest the developers who do not find their way with the SDK Tools to join here an ask
<dobey> bzoltan: the bug seems to me that that item is a "desktop" target instead of an "ubuntusdk" target
<bzoltan> dobey: I am not sure that I understand what you mean
<bzoltan> dobey:  when you create a template app the SDK offers you all the available Kits ... or you can make one later or you get one for free when an Ubuntu device is available.
<bzoltan> dobey:  A 14.04 desktop sadly is not a valid target. Trusty does not support apps packaged in click
<dobey> bzoltan: if i open the sdk right now, create a new project and choose "App with QML extension library" it's only offering the Desktop kit
<dobey> bzoltan: if i choose "App with Simple UI" it doesn't offer any kits at all during the creation wizard
<dobey> bzoltan: if i choose "App with Simple UI" it doesn't offer any kits at all during the creation wizard
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> bzoltan1: anyway, i can reproduce the problem here. choosing "App with QML Extension Library" only has the "Desktop" kit available. that seems to be the issue that results in not being able to build a click package.
<bzoltan1> dobey:  try to plug in a device or create/start en emulator. You will see new Kits. The SDK can not know what devices you want to target without seeing at least one
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I've managed to build an i386 scope binary and click package, how do I run it on the emulator?
<dobey> bzoltan1: my phone has been plugged in for days. it does not show me the kit when creating the package. and i shouldn't need the device plugged in or an emulator set up, to be able to have a project that can build a click package, really
<dobey> with my phone plugged in it still only shows "Desktop"
<bzoltan1> dobey: on the Devices tab you have your device with a large button what say Autocreate
<bzoltan1> dobey: the Kits are offered once when you open the projet. If you miss that than it is two click on the Project page
<dobey> bzoltan: i am failing to understand why as a developer i have to go through all that to be able to build a package of my app. why can't i just create a project and have making a click just work?
<mhall119> dobey: you need to know what arch and release you click package targets
<mhall119> if it's pure QML, arch isn't a concern, but you mentioned using the template with a C++ extension
<mhall119> the issue then is being able to find enough information to properly build for that target, and that information isn't in the Host OS if you're running something other than the target arch and release
<dobey> mhall119: so the bug is "click packages targetting multilpe archs don't exist yet" ?
<mhall119> that's part of it, the other part is knowing which "multiple archs" to target
<dobey> well, we only really support armhf and i386 at the moment
<dobey> so surely that's not a terribly hard problem to solve :)
<mhall119> we support amd64 too
<dobey> there's an amd64 emulator?
<mhall119> no, but there might be an amd64 ISO with Unity 8
<beuno> well, there's an amd64 ISO with unity8 now
<beuno> and no i386
<beuno> for 14.10 preview session
<dobey> well sure
<mhall119> so, yeah, the question isn't quite so simple
<beuno> but dobey has a point that the multi-arch story isn't well fleshed out
<mhall119> really QtCreator just needs a better Kit management story
<beuno> which is probably fine since RTM is armhf
<dobey> anyway, pretty much everyone building apps right now wants to target the phone
<beuno> but a problem we should recognise
<dobey> so defaulting to allowing building on armhf might be a good thing to do for now
<beuno> and I don't say dobey has a point often!
<bzoltan> dobey:  because you need a sysroot to build you app against
<mvo_> on the low level click chroot should support all of the cross-build environments armhf, i386, amd64 in utopic. I don't know much about the qtcreator integration though
<dobey> mvo_: right, seems like the integration with qtcreator is where that falls short
 * mvo_ nods
<mvo_> to be precise(sic) 14.04 had some issues with certain chroot types (armhf was fine though), but I think we fixed this all in utopic
<mhall119> If I understand correctly, that's partly because QtCreator doesn't use or understand schroots
<mhall119> Everything in QtCreator uses Kits, and Kits use sysroots
<mvo_> oh, I wasn't aware of that. the click chroot schroot integration is pretty nice in this regard
<dobey> i don't know. i just know it's a problem, and we're only going to get more questions about it in the future. developers having to do all that extra work just to build an app that uses c++ on the phone, seems like it takes away from our developer story
<dobey> to me it's a bug, so when i see a question about it on askubuntu, i tell them to file a bug :)
<mhall119> it does, yes
<mhall119> ideally we would be able to create a Kit by simply specifying an arch and release
<mhall119> which would create the necessary chroot and/or emulator
<mhall119> bzoltan: I'm still lost as to how to run my scope click package in the emulator
<mhall119> do I just adb push it and pkcon install-local like I would an app?
<cwayne> mhall119: btw re: your earlier question -- we do have a scope template for an RSS based scope (though not one for a JSON api): lp:unity-scope-template-rss 
<mhall119> thanks cwayne
<mhall119> I don't suppose that's going to make it into the SDK will it?
<cwayne> mhall119: it may be, am working with dpm to do that
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed r788, and also ran the test_code bit to see if pep8/flake passes, which it does.
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<bzoltan> mhall119:  you package the scope install the .click on the device and run it manually
<bzoltan> mhall119:  there is no way to run a scope on the device remotely
<mhall119> bzoltan: is pkcon used for installing scope packages?
<bzoltan> dobey:  please do not suggest people to file a bug. We should explain to people how the SDK works.
<bzoltan> dobey:  we are working on to make the SDK ux better and the development flow more convenient. It is a work in progress. But feel free to request features and suggest your ideas.
<dobey> bzoltan: if we have to explain a complicated process to build a click, then the sdk isn't working, and that's a bug :)
<bzoltan> dobey: with all respect I disagree
<bzoltan> dobey:  in my view it is not complicated to build a click. You need certain things, not less and not more than any other SDK. You need a target device or emulator and you need a builder rootfs
<bzoltan> dobey:  what we need is better documentation and better guides
<mhall119> bzoltan: building a click package is easy, getting all of the things you need in place is complicated
<dobey> bzoltan: you're telling me that the only way for a developer to target a device, is to own a device and plug it in
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I agree that you can make it complicated. But you do not have to...
<bzoltan> dobey:  no, an emulator is a valid device
<mhall119> bzoltan: anything more than installing the SDK, starting a project and clicking the package button makes it complicated
<dobey> exactly
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I agree
<mhall119> understandably we will have some level of complexity beyond that, but that should be our goal
<mhall119> so anything beyond those 3 steps should be minimized as much as possible, that included having to create chroot, having to create emulators, having to create kits, etc
<dobey> anything that hinders the process of a developer creating a project, building a click package, and putting that click package in the store, is a bug
<dobey> we can argue all day about whether it's a bug in the sdk ux, the docs, or what, but it's still a bug
<asac> bfiller: had a bad keyboard bug... typed long text, then tried to delete on char with backspace key and it just continued deleting all characters :/
<asac> ever heard of that?
<bfiller> asac: were you pressing and holding?
<asac> all: anyone knows why i sometimes dont have an active send button in the messaging indicator?
<asac> bfiller: i dont know.. maybe i tried typing too fast which could be a holding
<asac> bfiller: so i hit backspace, suddenly the 'e' character showed the especial characters
<asac> then i got haptic feedback and couldnt stop the cursor from deleting text
<asac> i didnt even type the e character i think
<asac> hmm. not sure if you get the picture :P
<bfiller> asac: haven't seen that. if you can reproduce it please file a bug
<bfiller> asac: regarding messaging menu, I believe that is a bug if the send button is not enabled
<asac> bfiller: who would own that? do you know?
<asac> (send button)
<bfiller> asac: indicator-messages, tstrehl's team
<asac> tedg: you know who works most in your team on indicator-messages? see above
 * asac checks for crashes
<asac> ok good news is that all crashes i had since earlier today got submitted :)
<tedg> asac, It's probably charles or me.
<asac> tedg: do you know the send button bug?
<tedg> asac, No, I'm not aware of it.
<asac> charles: ? i type my reply in the messaging indicator directly, but regularly send button isnt active
<asac> anyone aware?
<charles> I'm not aware of that one either
<asac> its currently in such state, so let me know what you need
<charles> asac, could you see if there's a ticket already on it? if not, could you create one and if possible attach a photo of the phone in that state
<asac> this bug annoyed me
<asac> mor than once
<asac> charles: its not hard to grasp, not sure how a photo would help: indicator has message, type response in there, send button not active
<asac> i have signal
<charles> okay so it's just insensitive
<charles> larsu, have you heard of this?
<charles> hm, no larsu
<charles> trying him in another channel
<asac> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1329289
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1329289 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator sometimes fails to send a reply" [Undecided,New]
<asac> thats it
 * asac did some tagging, priority, confirming, assigning :P
<Guest65599> i'm having issues with trying to load ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 code name grouper
<Guest65599> is there a forum somewhere to help me through this
<thomi> slangasek: FYI: autopilot-qt build flags are sorted - in the process of going through the silo release process now. Should be in the distro by next week
<slangasek> thomi: cheers :)
<thomi> nw
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-25
<kevdog114> Hello everyone, I'm new to all of this... Is Ubuntu for Android still in development? or is it called Ubuntu for Devices, or Ubuntu Touch? I am a little confused
<kevdog114> Is Ubuntu Touch "safe" to use without fear of messing up my phone?
<sarnold> kevdog114: as I understood ubuntu for android (running ubuntu as an "application" on an android system), it's dead... ubuntu touch is very nearly 100% 'native ubuntu' on hardware itself
<sarnold> kevdog114: (at least with e.g. the nexus4 images, I think they start with an android kernel and then start fiddling with it)
<sarnold> kevdog114: .. when we get Real Hardware later this year, I don't know if it'll start with an android kernel or not.
<sarnold> kevdog114: I haven't heard of anyone messing up their phone to the point of not being able to get android back; the two dozen ubuntu images I've used on my nexus 4 all more or less worked okay
<kevdog114> sarnold: Thanks for the info. Would you recommend installing Ubuntu Touch on my personal phone over Android (as I understand that's how it works)? or is it meant for developers at this point?
<sarnold> kevdog114: there are people who use ubuntu touch as their only cell phone, but it's probably still best considered for developers or strong enthusiasts
<sarnold> kevdog114: I'm not sure if the emergency dialer works yet, for example :)
<nhaines> "Ubuntu for Android" was a customization option for Android phone OEMs that was basically working, but no OEM picked it up.
<kevdog114> sarnold: Alright, that's kind of what I thought. you mentioned something about later this year? is it becoming more 'consumer ready'?
<sarnold> kevdog114: yes, it's making pretty impressive gains each week :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu for phones is just called "Ubuntu" and is a standalone operating system that doesn't have anything to do with Android other than it does run the Android kernel in a container after Ubuntu boots--only so that Android hardware drivers can be reused if desired.
<nhaines> You can install Ubuntu on a Nexus 4, 7, 10, for development purposes.  The Nexus 5 has some brilliant (but not perfect) community support too.
<nhaines> The only thing meant for non-developers are the Ubuntu phones being sold later this year by Meizu and BQ Readers.
<kevdog114> sarnold, nhaines: that is pretty exciting! If I were to try to plan for the future, if I am getting a new phone soon, is there one that would maybe be "better" supported if I were to install it once it becomes "consumer ready"?
<sarnold> kevdog114: in that case you may wish to wait for the bq or the meizu phones when they ship
<nhaines> If you are getting a new phone soon, the only one that's going to have any kind of guarantee is the Meizu or BQ Ubuntu phones.
<nhaines> Example: Nexus 4 is the "reference" phone but they haven't been sold for over a year now.  It's the only one supported.
<sarnold> kevdog114: (I sort of assume my nexus 4 won't be supported once we have meizu or bq devices, but I'll be sad about that...)
<nhaines> Canonical engineering claimed they'd start working on Nexus 5 support in June, but now say they never said any such thing.
<nhaines> sarnold: I assume that too.  Canonical has said otherwise but I don't believe them.
<kevdog114> Alright, I appreciate the help! So the way it sounds, a particular phone model has to have its own special build?
<nhaines> Yeah, due to the way ARM processors boot, unfortunately.  :)
<sarnold> yeah :(
<nhaines> On the bright side, if you grab a Nexus 4 or Nexus 5, you can install MultiROM Manager and dual-boot.  :)
<sarnold> yeah, that's the bright side of the nexus 4; once ubuntu drops support, it can become an android phone again
<kevdog114> Alright, well that's too bad about needing a specific build...
<nhaines> Yup.  But phones are coming soon.
<sarnold> time to walk the dog :) have fun
<nhaines> And the development branches are pretty nifty and can almost be used for every day stuff.  But the retail builds are coming up quick and they'll be polished for sure.  :)
<kevdog114> Thanks for the help sarnold!
<nhaines> It's all based on Ubuntu 14.10.
<kevdog114> So if I were to install one of the development branches on a phone, is that difficult?
<nhaines> It's fairly trivial.
<kevdog114> And really the only requirement is that I need to get the right build for the phone I have?
<nhaines> Yup.  So the trick is, only the Nexus devices have recent working builds as far as I know.  :)
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> On account of it's kind of a bit of hard work to get everything running, and a lot of volunteers got so far and got bored or frustrated.
<kevdog114> Oh okay, I think I am starting to understand all of this a little better.
<kevdog114> nhaines: I really appreciate your help!
<nhaines> Thank you.  It was my pleasure.  :)
<nhaines> You can always use the emulator, too, if you just want to play with it a bit.
<nhaines> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<kevdog114> I was thinking of that. I have been using Ubuntu for several years now, and I was excited to try it out on a phone, but it sounds like the best option right now is to wait a little bit
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> How's your morning so far?
<dholbach> nhaines, thanks a lot - going well :)
<dholbach> can anyone have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/messaging-app/qmltests1/+merge/227661? what does it need to get landed?
<nhaines> dholbach: good to hear!  I told a friend's kid a joke in German over the phone yesterday and he still understood it and laughed, so I feel accomplished.  :)
<dholbach> wow - well done! what was the joke?
<nhaines> „Du, Vati“, sagt der Vierjährige, „ich möchte heiraten.“
<nhaines> „So, wen denn?“
<nhaines> „Die Oma.“
<nhaines> „Aber du kannst doch nicht meine Mutter heiraten.“
<nhaines> „Warum denn nicht? Du hast doch auch meine Mutter geheiratet.“
<dholbach> haha, very good :)
<nhaines> I bought him a little joke book for a dollar at the used book store, and I'm trying to practice my German until I visit him again to give it to him.  It was one of the few I can actually understand.
<nhaines> Humor in foreign languages is hard.  :)
<Rienzilla> doh
<dholbach> it is :)
<nhaines> It was a little discouraging, I'll be like "Okay, I know each of these words, but..."  >_>
<nhaines> But my little friend is twice the age and flew to Germany today to see his Oma again, so it seemed like the right one to tell.  :)
<nhaines> I wish I knew anything about power management.  I'd love to find out why my N5's backlight doesn't turn off when the screen sleeps.  Used to work.  But I also didn't note down when it started, so I can't bisect.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy SysAdmin Appreciation Day! :-D
<tvoss> mardy, good morning :)
<tvoss> mardy, review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1347739 would be appreciated
<mardy> tvoss: works indeed, thanks :-)
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thanks
<mardy> tvoss: did you already decice which service names you'll use in the trust-store for camera and pulseaudio?
<mardy> *decide
<tvoss> mardy, nope, not yet ... I think CameraService and PulseAudio are quite intuitive
<tvoss> mardy, any thoughts?
<tvoss> mardy, it will be com.ubuntu.trost.store.CameraService and PulseAudio respectively
<Matty> hello
<mandel> ogra_, can I ask you for a very simple cpp review -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/better-error-logging/+merge/227544
<mandel> ogra_, it is adding a method to print better errors, nothing serious but it is something I'd like to land before rtm
<ogra_> mandel, but that isnt logging by default all the time, is it ?
<ogra_> (we try to reduce the disk writes due to logging atm)
<mandel> ogra_, it just adds the print when there is an error, so instead of adding a error 202 it says Network Error: not connection
<mandel> ogra_, will add more characters but it will not write more times than needed
<ogra_> right, i see
<ogra_> approved and top approved
<mandel> ogra_, \o/
<mandel> ogra_, thx,  it will make sergios and my life better when debugging :)
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  how to uncomit an empty change?
<ogra_> with a lot of imagination ?
<mvo_> bzoltan: heh, a good point
<mvo_> bzoltan: I think you can use "bzr uncommit -r revision-number"
<bzoltan> ogra_: that one I have :) and nasty it is
<ogra_> lol
<mvo_> too much information ;)
<bzoltan> mvo_: I did `bzr uncommit -r 445` and as expected the bzr status shows no change. So the push returns "No new revisions or tags to push."
<mvo_> bzoltan: hm, bzr push --overwrite ?
<ogra_> you might need --overwrite
<mardy> tvoss: that sounds good, thanks
<bzoltan> mvo_: ogra_: Yeee, I made it :) the little Hungarian is happy now
<ogra_> :D
<dpm> pitti, could we update the touch language packs? I've not checked myself, but translators have told me they haven't been updated since the first upload? We've got about 10 new languages over 70%, and it'd be good to get all those new translations in
<pitti> dpm: sure
<mvo_> :)
<dpm> pitti, thanks. Do you need me to file a bug somewhere?
<pitti> dpm: it would be nice to have a new full export, but I can cobble one together from teh last base and delta
<pitti> dpm: ah no, that wouldn't work well with deltas
<pitti> dpm: would Mon/Tue be enough?
<dpm> pitti, I think so
<pitti> judging by the dates on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+language-packs we ought to get an export on Tuesday
<dpm> pitti, I'll make that a full export in any case
<pitti> dpm: already requested
<dpm> \o/
<pitti> dpm: delta langpacks currenlty don't work with --threshold, as when you build a delta you don't have a meaningful measurement; but I have an idea how to handle that
<pitti> dpm: so I can sort that out this afternoon or on Monday
<dpm> ok
<bzoltan> mvo_: I have a possible silly if not disturbingly insane question. How can I make a static rootfs and turn it to be a valid schroot? So I do not want to  install the packages to the chroot when it is created. I just want to dump over a directory structure.
<mvo_> bzoltan: I'm not sure I get 100% what you ask, but you can simply unpack/copy something into /var/lib/schroot/chroots/, there is no need to build that chroot from packages (well, without packages some stuff won't work of course, but that is a different matter :)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the idea is to `apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-framework-proposed-1410` a static image what provides that sysroot instead of click create it
<mardy> tvoss: do you happen to have a basic implementation of a trusted helper using the trust-store, which I could use for testing?
<mandel> ogra_, do we have awk in the phone?
<tvoss> mardy, you are asking at the right point in time :) let me introduce you to the trust-stored
<mardy>  \o/
<ogra_> mandel, sure
<mandel> ogra_, I love utouch :)
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, weird question, do you know how can I get the phones imei, firmware and manufacturer?
<ogra_> mandel, hmm, not sure you should be able to get it from the properties (getprop)
<mandel> ogra_, what dbus interface and path are those?? I'll investigate :)
<ogra_> not sure there is a dbus interface
<mandel> ogra_, also, you are muuuuuch better than me with shell, can you tell me how terrible is this => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854730/
<mandel> ogra_, is an upstart job that requires a number of env vars to be set and always be there even if empty
<ogra_> mandel, well, these env vars wont be available outside of what you start in this job
<mandel> ogra_, yes, that is intended :)
<mandel> ogra_, just for those two exec
<ogra_> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7855018/ .... so you dont need to fiddle with temp files for this
<ogra_> mandel, oh, and drop the sudo from the gdbus call ...
<ogra_> (only just noticed that)
<mhall119> mandel: can you join #ubuntu-touch-meeting for the trojita meeting?
<mterry> slangasek, I saw your comments about sed'ing pam.d files.  Agreed that it was a solution of convenience given the image-build nature of the script.  I'll file/assign a bug to me to do that proper
<mterry> slangasek, thanks for pushing the branch in though!
<kenvandine> jgdx, mind doing a review for me?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/sound_panel/+merge/228227
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure thing
<jgdx> kenvandine, seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7855889/
<kenvandine> jgdx, i wasn't...
<kenvandine> but i only ran it on my device
<jgdx> kenvandine, nothing in logs?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just confirmed, not seeing those on the device
<kenvandine> those are weird warnings, since those lines refer to anchors within the same component
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you have the latest qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components
<kenvandine> jgdx, i have 0.3+14.10.20140708-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> kenvandine, 0.3+14.10.20140708-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> weird
<jgdx> kenvandine, think I have some old pkgs though, let me try again.
<kenvandine> i also don't get that on the desktop
<kenvandine> jgdx, does the slider work for you?
<kenvandine> do you see the icons on each side?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yep
<jgdx> (to both)
<kenvandine> jgdx, great... dunno about those warnings though :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, don't you have a double binding right now?
<jgdx> kenvandine, L43 and L49 do the same thing, and that might produce the warning (L43)
<kenvandine> jgdx, L49 is probably not needed, but that warning you saw was in the anchors of the Slider component
<kenvandine> so just layout stuff, nothing value related
 * kenvandine tests without that
<kenvandine> jgdx, i can remove L49
<jgdx> kenvandine, right. I added inline comments
<kenvandine> i pushed it
<kenvandine>             enabled: soundActionGroup.volume.state != null
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, a right, that makes more sense
<jgdx> would still produce warnings though, is that qml element docced somewhere?
<jgdx> the QDBusActionGroup
<Chipaca> Laney: tvoss: tedg: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317 please?
<Chipaca> Laney: tvoss: tedg: this will let us unblock the push notifications preferences work which is bitrotting right now
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just read the source :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, this is consistent with how it's used in the battery plugin
<jgdx> kenvandine, hehe, ack
<kenvandine> jgdx, pushed
<jgdx> kenvandine, +1d, thanks
<kenvandine> thank you
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim/+merge/227318 ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, shortly folllwing this branch is a cleanup of the SIM naming + sim name editor.
<kenvandine> jgdx, i approved it
<kenvandine> will get it in a silo after the current one is published
<jgdx> kenvandine, kay, thank you
<jgdx> anyone else having troubles with sbuild? Maybe my chroot is borken? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7856233/
<kenvandine> jgdx, not me
<kenvandine> jgdx, i spoke too soon... my rebuild of silo 2 got hosed... same error!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, silos are busted
<ogra_> the whole day already ....
<ogra_> we had a small window where they built
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, same error jgdx is having with sbuild
<jgdx> ^ and kenvandine
<kenvandine> sigh... i have so many things to land :/
<ogra_> yeah, chroots are screwed
<taiebot> Waouh r149 looks very nice. the font looks more sharper. it is so much easier to read. :)  It looks like videos have glitches around them in the web browser when you rotate the phone
<pmcgowan> they are updating them now
<ogra_> kenvandine, i was pondering to tell you i'd do a separate landing for the deps ... :(
<pmcgowan> jgdx, see #ci, need to upgrade then chroot
<ogra_> they dont break anything
<pmcgowan> the
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah... i didn't realize the build would fail :/
<ogra_> me neither
<ogra_> the chroots were working for a while
<kenvandine> is there an eta?
<ogra_> kenvandine, but worst case (if it holds you back to long) just lland 02 as is, i'll take care for the dep changes later
<jgdx> pmcgowan, ack
<barry> is anybody available to do some confirmation testing on the new system-image release?
<davmor2> barry: I'd love to help you out but I'm currently preping a device for dogfooding 150,  I can possible help you out on a flo or manta after that though
<barry> davmor2: that would be great.
<pmcgowan> barry, hi, running tests with system-image, scenario A worked fine, am trying Test B and its not seeing the system update
<pmcgowan> barry, I edited the file and opened settings, did not restart anything
<barry> pmcgowan: can you take a look at the log file?
<barry> pmcgowan: it wfm, but i will try it again from scratch
<barry> pmcgowan: another thing to watch out for is whether system-image-dbus is running.  you'll need to restart it for every test
<taiebot> mm it looks like unity does not start on r150 i am on black screen
<pmcgowan> barry, hey
<pmcgowan> log has this at the end
<pmcgowan> [systemimage] Jul 25 16:06:33 2014 (1611) test and acquire checking lock
<pmcgowan> [systemimage] Jul 25 16:06:33 2014 (1611) checking lock not acquired
<pmcgowan> [systemimage] Jul 25 16:16:33 2014 (1611) SystemImage dbus main loop exited
<pmcgowan> barry, I manually set it to 148 so it should have seen 149, now it sees a 149 to 150 update
<pmcgowan> barry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7857336/
<pmcgowan> seems it should see a 148 to 150 update
<barry> pmcgowan: if it can't acquire the lock, that means a -dbus process is already doing the check.  it should show up in the ui that there's an update available
<pmcgowan> barry, the ui is now showing me an update, but its 149 to 150 since 150 just built
<pmcgowan> not from 148 which is what I put in the ini file
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dont upgrade though !
<ogra_> 150 is broken
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> saw that thanks
<barry> oh yikes, mine is updating to 150.  no worries, i'll reflash it
<barry> pmcgowan: if you set the file to 148, that means it's "at" 148, so upgrading to 150 makes sense
<pmcgowan> barry, but check the log it says 149 to 150
<pmcgowan> so its ignoring 148
<barry> but you can always verify this with `system-image-cli --info` and `system-image-cli --dry-run`
<cwayne> on a fresh flash, tapping 'abut this phone' in settings doesnt do anything..
<barry> pmcgowan: yep, that's expected.  the message might be misleading, but the "Upgrade path" log info doesn't include the version your device is at
<pmcgowan> barry, ok, so the original problem is after changing that file it did not see an update available, per test B
<pmcgowan> barry, seems test B scenario is wrong
<pmcgowan> cwayne, thats not good, what does log say
<barry> pmcgowan: okay, let me try this: i am going to flash to 149, hack the file to 148 and then try to check for an update from the ui
<ogra_> cwayne, are you sure or is it just slow ?
<pmcgowan> cwayne, what image?
<barry> on channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed of course
<ogra_> cwayne, (i noticed it is slow on my flo (15 seconds) ... but fast on mako (3 seconds) at times )
<pmcgowan> 150 doesnt have any relevant changes I can see
<ogra_> in system--settings ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i noticed slowness that over the last few images on my flo ... after a fresh flash it behaves normally again
<ogra_> *slowness like that
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well good it works again
<pmcgowan> but wonder why
<ogra_> well, there is definitely something going on
<ogra_> and it seems to be totally random, some images are really slow with the about button, others just work
<pmcgowan> ogra_, and always on flo?
<ogra_> for me always on flo
<ogra_> i heave heard people talking about teh same thing on mako before
<pmcgowan> ogra_, hmm
<ogra_> but have never seen it myself
<ogra_> cwayne, is that mako, flo or manta ?
<pmcgowan> we could selectively comment qml to see what may trigger it
<pmcgowan> we recently added the ofono call for the phone number
<ogra_> it doesnt print anything in the log
<cwayne> ogra_: mako, 150
<pmcgowan> seems like a timeout somehwere
 * ogra_ was staring at that for a week now when implementing developer mode
<pmcgowan> cwayne, log?
<ogra_> cwayne, 3sec on flo for me with 150
<ogra_> (134 that i developerd on had the 15second delay for it)
<cwayne> ogra_: its been a minute now
<ogra_> cwayne, yeah, thats definitely wrong
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> i doubt you will see anything in the log though
<cwayne> nothing in the log
<ogra_> rigth
<pmcgowan> cwayne, is the process spinning?
<ogra_> and the system-settings landings are all not in any image yet ...
<ogra_> (there are a bunch that should hit 151)
<ogra_> (or even 152)
<cwayne> oh jesus, you know what -- i think my hardware's broken
<cwayne> i can't seem to get any touch events on the bottom .5inches of my n4
<ogra_> really ?
<pmcgowan> hmm
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> let me try on my n5
<cwayne> yeah, works there (on 149 though)
<cwayne> i think my n4 is officially busticated
<pmcgowan> reboot?
<pmcgowan> maybe screen calibration got foobar
<ogra_> cwayne, system-settings can fipl 180° ...
<ogra_> *flip
<ogra_> just turn your mako around
<cwayne> ogra_: lolt hat worked
<daker> guys, image 150 is broken ?
<ogra_> daker, yes
<daker> :(
<daker> black screen
<ogra_> daker, adb shell ... mount -o remount,rw / && vi /etc/system-image/writable-path  .... add the changes from http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857334/ ... mount -o remount,ro / && reboot
<daker> ok
<cwayne> do you need to do the last mount?
<ogra_> (writable-paths actually ... not path)
<ogra_> cwayne, i usually do it so shutdown doesnt write any files where they shouldnt be
<ogra_> (you never know)
<daker> ogra_: this will break OTA updates ?
<ogra_> daker, nope, what makes you think that ?
<daker> ogra_: making things writable
<ogra_> daker, but you only edit one file and make it ro again
<ogra_> (and the file will be exactly the same in 151)
<daker> ogra_: ah ok
<barry> pmcgowan: can you pastebin or otherwise post the full client.log?
<pmcgowan> barry, how bout I email it over
<pmcgowan> sent
<barry> pmcgowan: got it, thanks
<barry> pmcgowan: one thing i've noticed is that when my device boots up, it seems like system-image-dbus is already running.  not sure why (probably gets dbus activated by system-settings or some such).  i'll update the test plan, but this process really needs to be sigterm'd before the packages can be updated and the test plan executed
<pmcgowan> barry, I dont see it running here when I enter settings
<pmcgowan> or when I run the system-image-cli checks
<barry> hmm.  interesting.  as soon as i get a shell after a reboot of r149, the process is running for me
<pmcgowan> I can see what happens on a reboot
<pmcgowan> barry, fwiw I am testing on a manta
<barry> pmcgowan: me too
<pmcgowan> barry, rebooted and its running
<barry> pmcgowan: yeah.  i don't know why that is, but the process has to be sigterm'd for the rest of test b to work
<barry> (i.e. clean state)
<MoPac> Hello. I am thinking about buying a hybrid originally made to ship with Windows (the HP Envy x360). The one store I tried that actually had one (Best Buy) wouldn't let me boot from a USB stick to try U14.04 out. Are there any questions I can ask HP or specifications I can read about a system...
<MoPac> ...that might be indicative of whether Ubuntu Touch fucntions will generally be able to work or not?
<barry> pmcgowan: i've tried it several times, and if i'm careful (i.e. killing the process, etc). i can get test plan b to work each time.  if it's still failing for you, perhaps you could try the other tests and see how they turn out?
<MoPac> I'm not sure if the sensor data from touch screens and orientation sensors is very fragmented right now between OEMs. Are they all pretty much sending the same ACPI or whatever signals in the same format? Or is Ubuntu having to add drivers for each new system that comes out?
<pmcgowan> barry, I guess the problem is I need to wait for 151 or it will hose me
<barry> pmcgowan: probably not a bad idea ;)
<pmcgowan> MoPac, good questions, not sure if any is here to help on that
<MoPac> pmcgowan: Is there any good place to ask a question like that? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices deosn't really seem to be the right forum
<pmcgowan> check this list http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?query=envy&category=Desktop&category=Laptop&release=&level=Any
<pmcgowan> lots of ENvy models certified
<MoPac> pmcgowan: Ah, that's more recent than I thought -- most of the models I've found on that list have usually been years out of date; thatnks for getting me to look at it again
<pmcgowan> MoPac, sure, not sure the hybrid is there or not, but its promising
<MoPac> pmcgowan: It isn't, but yes, that's fairly promising. One thing it may not indicate, though, is whether the sensor data for orientation or configuration (like the state that deactivates the keyboard because it's beeen folded out) would work
<pmcgowan> yeah that I doubt
<MoPac> One other thing I was wondering about that's more generic to Ubuntu Touch: is touchscreen sensitivity usually easy to configure at a software level?
<MoPac> I really want a hybrid tablet that I can write on. In a store, a screen might seem awful for writing because it's smoothing out my quick fine movements of a stylus into straight lines or ignoring them. But I can't alter admin settings in Windows or try booting Linux. So do you guys know if upping the sensitivity and relaxing the jitter dampening is something that you can just do for any screen...
<MoPac> ...in Ubuntu? Or, again, is it something that requires messing with each individual screen differently through its own drivers?
<Gallomimia> hey think ubuntu touch would run well on a tablet with half a gig of ram?
<Gallomimia> i seem to remember hearing requirements are a full gig
<sergiusens> Gallomimia: that's true
<sergiusens> 1Gb
<Gallomimia> too bad. i got a line on some 7" tablets for 75 bucks each. quad core, half gig only :(
<mhall119> bzoltan: after getting my scope installed, I can see it and open it,but I don't see any results, looking at the code it appears that there should be some place-holder results being added by the template, what might I be doing wrong?
<mhall119> cwayne: ^^
<dobey> is it not possible to set a Button in qml as insensitive?
<kenvandine> dobey, i think you can, the property is enabled
<dobey> oh
<sergiusens> kenvandine: tedg random question; but how does url-dispatcher deal with conflicts?
<sergiusens> as in same protocol and domain handling by two different clicks
<kenvandine> sergiusens, sorry, dunno... ted ^^
<dobey> ted is away until aug 4
<Fishscene2> Am I still in this room?
<dobey> apparently not
<dobey> why is it so incredibly hard to get an item centered horizontally inside a column
<jgdx> Do 60 seconds and autopilot test suites have anything in common?
<tomdp> Has anyone else experienced a broken display in ubuntu-emulator? When I run it, the display is divided into a few bars, each offset a bit, with garbage from other parts of the screen, or previous parts of it, or even parts of ubuntu touch's display. I've tested it on 2 different Xubuntu 14.04 machines.
<daker> ogra_: can't ssh to the device anymore : chown: invalid user: ‘phablet:phablet’
<daker> well adb shell works
<slangasek> daker: you need to update to image 151; the previous image had a broken user migration
<daker> slangasek: yes managed to update via system-image-cli
<slangasek> ok, so once updated phablet:phablet should no longer be invalid
<slangasek> if it is, that's a previously unidentified bug
<daker> phablet:phablet is valide now
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-26
<Chipaca> jdstrand: you around?
<matv1> is usb tethering something that should work?
<matv1> anyone?
<sarnold> matv1: I wouldn't expect that to work yet
<matv1> sarnold: okay
<bzoltan> mhall119: I do not know.
<t1mp> I'm having trouble unlocking my sim.. the indicators show SIM Locked, but the "Unlock SIM" button doesn't work. It vibrates when I tap it but I don't get the screen to enter my pin code. Any ideas?
<grepped> Hi
<grepped> ..want to start porting for Moto-G..any suggestions?
<grepped> has anybody already started?
<pravin> hi
<pravin> any body help me to install ubutu touch on my mobile?
<pravin> h
<pravin> any body there?
<pravin> do anyone help me to install ubutu touch on my fone
<grepped> Anybody working on MOTO G?
<t1mp> !devices grepped
<t1mp> !devices | grepped
<ubot5> grepped: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<t1mp> ah that was the command :)
<t1mp> interesting, the row for moto g only shows question marks
<grepped> ubot5: I have read wiki. It shows work in progress. But, all I want to know, if people have already stated working..how can I get involved in it?
<ubot5> grepped: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t1mp> grepped: this is the right place to ask, but unfortunately it seems like the wrong time to ask
<t1mp> grepped: best try again on monday during the day (european time zone)
<t1mp> or european evening / america day
<grepped> t1mp: thanks!
<grepped> t1mp: Just in case you have time, what device you are using? I have been developing QT applications. Is it easy to develope apps for Ubuntu touch?
<t1mp> grepped: I use nexus 4 mainly
<t1mp> grepped: yeah, I'd say it is fun :)
<t1mp> grepped: I am working on the UI toolkit for Ubuntu Touch :)
<grepped> t1mp: waw! Thats great!
<t1mp> grepped: there are tutorials here to get started http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/
<grepped> t1mp: thanks, checking!
<rupilas> hi guys, does anybody know if the latest touch builds based on cm10.1 or cm11 ?
<vaibhav> hello
<vaibhav> anyone knw the option for downloding ubuntu touch
<vaibhav> anyone knw the option for downloding ubuntu touch
<vaibhav> anyone knw the option for downloding ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-27
<VidjaJames> hello
<VidjaJames> I was thinking about getting a Nexus 7 and using that to put Ubuntu Touch on it. Should I wait for a better device to come out or is the Nexus 7 a solid choice?
<OERIAS> Do you think Canonical will allow Ubuntu apps run in Android, much in a way how apps for FireFox OS run in Android?
<OERIAS> Hallo???
<WebVisitor-0> .
<BJ_> don't know what i'm doing wrong, but i downloaded ubuntu 14.04, now i can't seem to create a bootable disk.  what am i doing wrong?
<OERIAS> With what?
<OERIAS> DVD or Flash?
<duko> I've been using touch for about 6 months
<duko> today everything goes wrong when I use the touch screen
<duko> things I want to open do not open
<duko> things I do not want to open start opening and activating
<duko> does anyone know -is there something wrong with my phone or is this a known issue that can happen with ubuntu touch?
<duko> is there a recovery installation that may be done?
<ajbrandt1> just installed UT on my Nexus 4. Got the spinning Ubuntu logo now. About how long does it take to boot up?
<jgdx> ajbrandt1, takes a while the first time.
<jonreeve> Help! Installing Ubuntu Dual Boot won't let me upgrade my Android system. I get a message saying "Error" and a picture of a dead android!
<jonreeve> The page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation says to use the "Prepare for Android update" option, but there doesn't appear to be any such option.
<jonreeve> Is anyone here?
<Beldar> 224 people
<jonreeve> Could someone point me in the right direction concerning my question from earlier?
<jonreeve> I'm having a hard time resetting my android device to its original state, and the help docs don't seem to apply in my case.
<Beldar> jonreeve, reload the android OS?
<jonreeve> Beldar: I tried restoring it from the restore partition, but the Ubuntu Dual Boot app is still there, and it still gives the same error when I try to upgrade Android.
<Beldar> jonreeve, What is your device?
<jonreeve> So effectively all it did was erase my data. Device still appears to be rooted, with SuperUser still in Apps.
<jonreeve> It's a Nexus 4.
<Beldar> jonreeve, That dualboot is part of the boot still when even removed is all, I had a similar issue with my nexus 7, however after a few days the update worked by going gto the recovery correctly and loading it.
<jonreeve> Beldar, how do I do that?
<Beldar> jonreeve, You might ask in #android-root it is a google play app, not really a ubuntu-touch issue is all
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-20
<kingogames> hey has anyone installed ubuntu touch on a samsung galaxy s6?
<maestro_> was just thinking how awesome it would be to have a "ubuntu tablet" to complement the smartphone and desktop
<maestro_> is one in the making? i hope so
<nhaines> Probably not, because nothing's really being done on the Nexus 7, except that it would benefit convergence.
<ahoneybun> nhaines: did you not see the preview for the next OTA-5?
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<nhaines> sturmflut2: good morning!
<svij> morning sturmflut2 and nhaines
<nhaines> svij: _o/
<robin-hero> Hey all. When we can expect the new OTA?
<Tm_T> robin-hero: today?
<robin-hero> Tm_T: Yeah, but before 12 o'clock, or after ? :)
<Tm_T> robin-hero: educated guess: depending on your timezone before or after
<robin-hero> Tm_T: :D
<Tm_T> kidding, I assume it's british afternoon
<Tm_T> for MX4, earlier for BQ
<tsdgeos> sil2100: morning! mzanetti asked me to do the testing pass for silo 48 (row 40) today since he is off but i see on the spreadsheet it is marked as Testing pass, maybe he did have time on friday evening to test it? Can you confirm silo 48 (row 40)  is good from our side and only waiting for QA?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> good then, that was easy :)
 * tsdgeos checks one todo item
<sil2100> tsdgeos: everything looks ok, I think he found time to test it as it was him that marked it as ready for QA
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Space Exploration Day! 😃
<dexteruk_> Hi Everyone, I really dont know how to start this conversation.  I have been developing voip solutions for years.  VOIP has some really big issues when it comes to mobile devices mainly the operating system
<dexteruk_> I know there is a VOIP client being develop for Ubunto Touch, but i wanted to see if we can strick up a conversation about it
<dexteruk_> Big problem with VOIP, especially in a mobile enviroment, if the OS has no understanding of traffic shapping wish is unlikly based on the processing power at hand, how can we ensure that theOS
<dexteruk_> provides priority for the Voice conversation over background tasks such as email, updates and other downloading streams that are going one
<dexteruk_> on
<jgdx> dexteruk_, for higher visibility, maybe make this an email to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net ?
<ogra_> dexteruk_, i think this would be better suited for a mail discussion on the mailing list
<ogra_> dednick, note that we (have to) use the android WIFI drivers, so we are limited to their features
<ogra_> err dexteruk_ ^^^
<dexteruk_> ogra_: I dont think worrying about voip at a driver level is really worth the effort, but from an OS point of view, when you try or recieve a call other backgroups actions could be suspended.  Android fails in this regard as you can right 1000 Voip apps, but if you on a  call and android decides to dowload updates you have no control over this and limited bandwidth now becomes non
<dexteruk_> Besides you have no ability to control other traffic on the wifi
<ogra_> well, you said traffic shaping :)
<dexteruk_> so you will have to just take your chances.  i dont think traffic shapping is worth the effort, primarlly because of the changing infrastructure and processing power availible.  I think much higher level functions need to be created to make sure other apps dont use the bandwidth while trying to make calls
<robin-hero> sil2100: When we expect about the OTA5?
<ogra_> oh, the impatient ...
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! I just copied over the BQ images to stable ;)
<sil2100> Release notes will be published in a moment
<robin-hero> \o/ :D
<sil2100> And arale (Meizu) images will be promoted later today, as there's still something QA needs to finish testing
<jgdx> pete-woods, no module named powerd? Is that why 46 is failing?
<jgdx> looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212087029/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.indicator-network_0.5.2%2B15.10.20150720.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<touh> hello i has an problem with ubuntu touch my resolution on my tablet is to small can u help?
<Kniple> Hey guys, how come you can't put login details when connecting to a wifi in the interface on ubuntu touch?
<Kniple> or am I just missing something?
<pete-woods> jgdx: just rebased my code to clean up some stuff, and messed up the tests
<pete-woods> will try again
<jgdx> Kniple, what happens?
<Kniple> jgdx: well, nothing... really. I pull down the wifi settings and connect to my network, and nothing just happens (it seems to be getting an IP adress), could there be some problem with non WPA/PSK connections?
<Kniple> Cause the network I try connecting to has a WPA2-Enterpris AES protection.
<jgdx> Kniple, there should be a fix for that landing shortly.
<Kniple> jgdx: aight, I guess I could manually enter the details of the connection through the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections?
<Kniple> The actual connection might work, just that the interface doesnt prompt properly?
<Kniple> alos, is there some kind of Release Schedule anywhere? so you can anticipate the updates?
<ogra_> Kniple, roughly every 6 weeks ...
<ogra_> a release is just gooing out
<Kniple> aight
<ogra_> *going
<Kniple> like, right now?
<ogra_> (for the bq phones right now, for meizu later today)
<Kniple> ah, splendid!
<Kniple> I'll look forward to it :)
<jgdx> Kniple, please let us know how it went. You can enter details manually in system-connections.
<Kniple> I'll try, seems my adb shell isnt up to the task of connecting to the phone though, might be because its on windows idk
<jgdx> Kniple, you need to enable developer mode (System Settings -> About -> …)
<Kniple> I have
<touh> help
<Kniple> Also added the usb id of the phone to the adb_usb.ini
<Kniple> (got an meizu mx4)
<Kniple> touh: sup?
<touh> i have an problem with ubuntu touch my resolution on my tablet is to small can u help?
<Kniple> which tablet do you have?
<touh> tab 2 7.0 p3110
<Kniple> samsung galaxy?
<touh> yes
<Kniple> What do you mean by "its too small"? like too low resolution?
<touh> yes
<touh> like 800x600
<touh> i triyed raring right now and i dont boots anymore
<touh> i will take an pic in 1 minute :)
<touh> hi?
<ogra_> i doubt the port for that device has been updated to anything functional
<ogra_> forget about anything before utopic ...
<robin-hero> sil2100: Where can I find the OTA changelog?
<ogra_> robin-hero, will be released later today
<sil2100> robin-hero: still generating ;)
<robin-hero> okay :)
<sil2100> Some google issues make it really troublesome...
<touh> http://imgur.com/au7FfQT here's the pic
<conyoo> cool scissors! :D can you make another photo?
<conyoo> with the scissors
<touh> please help me :(
<jgdx> touh, as ogra_ said: Anything before the Ubuntu version Utopic Unicorn (14.10) is not going to work well.
<conyoo> he dead :(
<ogra_> touh, thats a non-funnctional demo image anyway ... as i said above, anything before utopic wont be of much use
<ogra_> (and i doubt there is an image for your device that new)
<toch> hi sorry pc error now an u help me>
<Kniple> jgdx: didn't work with manually entering stuff, would I need to reload the wireless module or anything for it to refresh the settings?
<toch> yes but i have an other problem with my tabelt
<jgdx> Kniple, might have to kick network manager. sudo service network-manager restart
<toch> help please
<toch> please
<toch> PLEAS :(
<jgdx> !patience | toch
<ubot5> toch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ogra_> toch, what other help do you need?
<toch> well i have an tab 2 7.0 with ubuntu touch and the resolution is too small. here is an pic : http://imgur.com/au7FfQT
<ogra_> toch, well, that image wioll not work anyway, not worth trying to fix it ... it is a non-functional demo ... the first images that are usable are the 14.10 ones (utopic and newer)
<toch> did u see the pic?
<ogra_> the "apps" you can start there are all just screenshots
<ogra_> nothing will run on such an old image
<toch> ok is there any way to install ubuntu touch original on ta 2 7.0 p3110 ?
<ogra_> yes i saw the pic, it clearly shows that you use a non functionsl demo
<toch> ok is there any way to install ubuntu touch original on tab 2 7.0 p3110 ?
<toch> yes that is ubuntu touh 13.10
<ogra_> if you can find someone who did a port of womething more recent like 14.10 or newer
<ogra_> *something
<ogra_> trying to fix a 13.10 image is wasted time
<toch> please i will start making apps for it please.
<ogra_> well, find a newer port or  get a supported device then
<ogra_> apps wont run on that version
<toch> ubuntu 13.10 is the lattest verion for tab 2 7.0 p3110(i think)
<ogra_> yes, and that version was only a demo
<toch> ?
<ogra_> it can not run any of the current apps
<davmor2> toch: We do not create the images for devices that are not supported by canonical.  So you would need to either find a newer version, build a newer version, or find someone else willing to build a version fro that device or purchase a supported device
<toch> ok is thre any way to install ubuntu on tab 2 7.0 p3110
<toch> how to build an image?
<ogra_> only if you port it or fine someone who ported a newer version
<toch> i have ubuntu 15.04 if matters on this p
<ogra_> *find
<toch> i have ubuntu 15.04 if matters on this pc
<conyoo> toch, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ogra_> porting means you need to know a lot about android and about ubuntu ... there is a link to the porting guide in the channel topic
<toch> i need to have android on tab 2 7.0?
<ogra_> you need the drivers
<conyoo> toch please keep us updated with your porting progress!
<toch> ok :))))
<ogra_> well, read the guide first
<toch> i will install android on tab 2 7.0
<ogra_> porting is not trivial ... you nered a lot of experience and knowledge
<ogra_> *need
<ogra_> so read the guide and see if you think you can do it
<Lemmy> Hey, does anyone know at what time OTA5 will be released?
<toch> ok im and android developer and i make my own roms for android an i make a lot of ubuntu based oses :)
<conyoo> Lemmy, for bq now for meizu later today
<ogra_> Lemmy, for bq phones it should already be out
<conyoo> ha!
<conyoo> me first
 * ogra_ high fives conyoo 
<conyoo> :D hi5 ogra_
<Lemmy> Hm, i don't get it on my bq
<ogra_> Lemmy, on the stable channel ?
<Lemmy> yes
 * ogra_ sees people posting on G+ with their updates
<conyoo> yep https://plus.google.com/+MarcinTydelski/posts/bCwUpgPyrRA?pid=6173541537075980594&oid=111581969080302880183
<ogra_> (my own bq is on rc-proposed so i cant see if teh stable update went out)
<davmor2> ogra_: it happened
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah,. i thought so
<Lemmy> I rebooted my phone and now i see the update :/
<Lemmy> *:)
<ogra_> yay
<Kniple> aaw man, how long intil the meizu update ogra_?
<ogra_> later today ... davmor2 is slacking, its not finished with QA yet :)
<Kniple> stop slacking davmor2
<ogra_> (finally i can once blame davmor2 )
<Kniple> I need to get a hold of a linux computer, gotta see if its because of my windows install of android-sdk that I can't adb shell into it
<davmor2> ogra_: hey not my fault that you broke it :P
<ogra_> i only break snappy nowadays
<ogra_> (and in way more exciting ways than i ever broke touch :P )
<toch> how to download stuff from ubuntu one
<ogra_> toch, ubuntu one file service has been ended around the 13.10 timeframe ...
<toch> i need an file from it
<conyoo> toch,  ubuntu one is dead :(
<toch> NOOOOO MY FILES!
<conyoo> R.i.P
<ogra_> it was announced over 12 months and users got several mails about this
<davmor2> toch: You would of had about 5 Emails from Canonical saying it was being closed get you files now
<popey> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<robin-hero> What will be the new release numbers for MX4, E5 and Neuxs4? #2, #4 and #21?
<robin-hero> I know for E4.5 it is #24.
<ogra_> robin-hero, the release announcement will tell you ;)
<ogra_> sil2100 usually puts the mapping in there
<sil2100> robin-hero, ogra_: the announcement e-mail sent
<robin-hero> ogra_: But I want to publish my article about the update and I need this info :)
<robin-hero> sil2100: Thanks, I'll check it
<sil2100> The release notes have the image numbers, but still no for MX4 as the copy didn't happen yet
<sil2100> QA still testing the new arale image ;)
<sil2100> Once they give me a +1 I'll copy it over and update the release notes page
<Kniple> jgdx: tried a bunch of things now, doesnt seem to work, furthest I got was it prompting for a password (which didn't work.)
<jgdx> Kniple, okay. I'd recommend removing the system-connections file and waiting for the upgrade, which, according to the log^ is, is coming shortly.
<Kniple> yeah
<Kniple> I'll do that
<Kniple> See if I can get any connection at all going which it can connect to :D
<jgdx> Kniple, if you still experience problems using the correct credentials, it would be awesome if you could create a bug. I can guide you through it.
<Kniple> I'll just try a couple of more things jgdx, so I am sure I'm not the problem!
<robin-hero> What is the actual release number for MX4? #1 or #2?
<jgdx> Kniple, NetworkManager will talk a lot in syslog, so check there for more details.
<robin-hero> Because I thought it is #1, but I see release 2 in the system-images website.
<ogra_> robin-hero, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en/arale/ ... looks like it will become #3
<Kniple> yeah, its problematic to have to go back and check things there, since adb shell wont connect (and I aint got a physical keyboard for it), so I'll fix things when I get home,
<conyoo> r3
<jgdx> Kniple, adb devices empty?
<Kniple> yup
<sil2100> robin-hero: the current for MX4 is #2, so OTA-5 should be #3
<robin-hero> sil2100, ogra_ Thanks
<jgdx> Kniple, changed the usb port?
<Kniple> I've tried a load of different ones, usb3, 2 etc.
 * ogra_ would recommend a VM instll of a minimal ubuntu 
<ogra_> *install
<Kniple> for the adb shell?
<ogra_> yeah
<Kniple> yeah, on windows atm, everything is so broken here.
<ogra_> recent virtualbox should be able to directly route the USB port to the VM
<Kniple> I'll try that
<Kniple> Ubuntu works best with ubuntu phones, or would could I run any flavor?
<ogra_> well, for just adb access you could even run a server install and just pull in the android-tools-adb package from the phablet-tools PPA
<Kniple> yeah
<Kniple> oh dear, I wonder if this laptop can handle a virtual machine
<Kniple> I hope so
<robin-hero> Just updated to r24 on E4.5. but the phone doesn't mount my SD card. If can see it in the SD card app, but I can't umount it, "the device could not be unmounted because is busy".
<dadexix86> robin-hero, did it finish scanning it?
<robin-hero> dadexix86: Don't know. I put it in and it doesn't show the popup about the new card.
<ogra_> are notifications for it enabled in your system-settings ?
<robin-hero> ogra_: Yes, and I my /media and /mnt folders are empty
<ogra_> weird
<Kniple> hum, doesnt look like the ubuntu vm finds the device either
<ogra_> what kind of VM do you use ?
<Kniple> virtualbox
<Kniple> with ubuntu 14.04
<ogra_> i think virtualbox needs some guest addoons installed inside
<Kniple> did install those
<Kniple> ubuntu finds the device
<Kniple> but adb doesnt
<ogra_> did you install the PPA version ?
<Kniple> I just installed the one called phablet-tools from the typical apt repo
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<ogra_> you want the version from that PPA
<Kniple> aight
<ogra_> android-tools-adb is the package
<ogra_> and if you want to use mtp in the VM, also the libmtp package
<Kniple> mtp is file transfer, right?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> UI file transfer though
<Kniple> don't think I need that, but thanks
<ogra_> right
<CivicEg6> Hello
<Kniple> I can't find the android-tools-adb package there, :(
<Kniple> hello
<CivicEg6> I'm sorry my english is very bad
<CivicEg6> I'm french
<jgdx> Kniple, did you apt-get update?
<Kniple> oh, uh, probably not
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> :)
<CivicEg6> Someone has information on touch ubuntu on Galaxy S5 ?
<CivicEg6> anyone ?
<ogra_> !device | CivicEg6
<ogra_> !devices | CivicEg6
<ubot5> CivicEg6: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> (sorry)
<CivicEg6> thank you ogra_
<ogra_> i doubt anyone has done a port to the S5 though
<CivicEg6> apparently it is in development yard
<Kniple> huh, adb now works, but I've notice you can't use the keyboard on the actual phone (it doesnt show up when you select a text sensitive dialogue box.) is that a known bug?
<Kniple> or is it a feature?
<ogra_> that woulld be a bug ...
 * ogra_ hasnt see the kbs crash in a log long time though
<jgdx> ogra_, except this bug 1473720
<ubot5> bug 1473720 in qtubuntu "keyboard stops working, maliit and unity8 consuming cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473720
<Kniple> not -really- what happened for me, but close
<ogra_> ah
<jgdx> Kniple, may be more ways to trigger this, actually. Kill maliit-server ?
<jgdx> if that restores the osk, let's assume it's this bug
<Kniple> Keyboard came back, jgdx thanks
<tathhu> mariogrip: no freezing... yet.
<dednick> charles: howdy. i seem to be having a bit of trouble with indicator-datetime appointments&events.
<Kniple> Sigh, well, I've gotten a bit further with the PEAP connection, i get stuck after connecting to the network and it just keeps repeating a password box to me.
<jgdx> Kniple, what's the value of password-flags?
<Kniple> a password
<jgdx> Kniple, it really shouldn't
<Kniple> or, where do you mean, jgdx?
<jgdx> Kniple, from etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/wpa2ep-network, what's the value of password-flags.
<Kniple> oh yeah a password.
<Kniple> :D
<jgdx> that's very wrong
 * ogra_ guesses you want flags there ... 
<Kniple> Internet told me to do it that way
<jgdx> it should be 1 or 0
<ogra_> (just guessing though :) )
<Kniple> ooh
<Kniple> does the identity need a domain?
<Kniple> i.e. domainname\username?
<jgdx> Kniple, i don't know. Doesn't the network come with instructions? “password” should contain the password, btw.
<Kniple> well, network manager does yell out a bunch of information about the network (like the domain and the radius server, etc.)
<jgdx> Kniple, identity is often a username or email.
<Kniple> hmm, I'll try the password flags
<Kniple> oh geez
<Kniple> there we go
<jgdx> password-flags=1 password=hunter2 identity=kniple@niple.com
<Kniple> yeah
<Kniple> I needed the password-flags=1 line
<Kniple> didn't show up in any of the threads I found on google.
<Kniple> perfect!
<Kniple> huh, well thats odd
<Kniple> When checking for updates on the phone, the update spinnotron does a few laps, then it blinks with information and becomes white.
<Kniple> and the " < Updates" does not respond to touch
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^^
<jgdx> Kniple, could you paste the output of $ system-image-cli -i
<kenvandine> hmmm
<jgdx> Kniple, preferably in a pastebin
<kenvandine> and ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<tathhu> .. can I remove those preinstalled apps/scopes or do they come back in next ota? :/
<Kniple> jgdx: http://pastebin.com/ZMuBnxih
 * ogra_ would wait for todays OTA ... 
<Kniple> well ogra_ I can't update the phone if the update page doesnt allow me to update, now can I? ;)
<ogra_> no, just reboot and see again
<Kniple> I guess a reboot could solve it.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not worth filing a bug about it since we cant really retroactivelly fix it :)
<kenvandine> logs aren't very helpful
<Kniple> this is true :D
<Kniple> logs are always helpful, if you know how to read them
<Kniple> (which I don't in 90% of cases)
<Kniple> I hope the battery problems are fixed on the MX4 in the next update
<ogra_> no, but the battery behaves a lot better ... there are still some issues left
<Kniple> nope jgdx, ogra_, it does the same thing after a reboot.
<ogra_> it also still gets warm but not hot anymore
<Kniple> hmm, aight ogra_, well I have this problem where it doesnt charge at all sometimes.
<ogra_> ah, i dont know, never had that myself (well, during the very first days, but never after )
<Kniple> is there an easy way to update it from a terminal?
<ogra_> it will definitely last longer than 24h if it is charged ...
<Kniple> I've notived that apt is locked (presumably by the "app store")
<ogra_> well, more by the fact that your rootfs has to be readonly
<Kniple> oh yeah
<Kniple> that makes sense
<ogra_> system-image uses binary diffs between two rootfs versions ... to produce these diffs your phone an the server need to have identical filesystems ... thats the reason it needs to be readonly
<Kniple> aah
<Kniple> so, is there a way to run the update function from the commandline?
<Kniple> or is it locked to the UI?
<jgdx> Kniple, how are you accessing the updates panel?
<Kniple> through settings > About this phone > "Check for updates" button
<jgdx> Kniple, try directly: Settings -> System Updates
<Kniple> oh yeah, that works
<Kniple> why havent I seen that button before?
<jgdx> or just "Updates"
<jgdx> okay, great
<Kniple> version 3 is apparently out?
<jgdx> that's today's OTA5 afaik
<Kniple> so its already out for meizu? :D
<Kniple> wonderful!
<conyoo> how do you make the partition read only again?
<jgdx> Kniple, so the wpa-ep works?
<Kniple> it does
<Kniple> It started working as soon as I added the password-flags=1 line jgdx
<jgdx> okay, great
<tnozyrox> Hello, Today scope not translate correctly New object moon?
<seb128> mandel, hey, is anyone looking at bug #1368090? it's ranked high on e.u.c for stable touch reports
<ubot5> bug 1368090 in ubuntu-download-manager "/usr/bin/ubuntu-download-manager:11:Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Daemon::FileDownload::resumeTransfer:Ubuntu::Transfers::Queue::updateCurrentTransfer:Ubuntu::Transfers::Queue::onManagedTransferStateChanged:call:QMetaObject::activate" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368090
<mandel> seb128, I'll add it for this sprint, should be fixed soon (at least by the end of the week)
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<mandel> seb128, no problem
<charles> dednick, pong
<charles> dednick, what's up?
<peat-psuwit> How can I clear mediascanner's cache?
<dednick> charles: seems like the times are wrong when integrated with evolution calendar
<dednick> getting UTC, but the wrong way :/
<dednick> charles: i have event at 3pm BST tomorrow, showing in indicator as 4pm UTC.
<charles> dednick, can you try with ubuntu/landing-003 and see if the problem persists?
<dednick> charles: ok
<Kniple> are there any changelogs somewhere? I guess there are, but I can't seem to find them.
<ogra_> Kniple, yeah, they were mailed to the meiling list a bit ago
<Kniple> okay
<ogra_> (probably something to subscribe to :) )
<Kniple> Yeah, will do
<ogra_> the mail points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-5
<Kniple> thanks
<ogra_> popey, how about a topic update ? :)
<Kniple> !topic
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 5 is out!
<Kniple> \ o /
<dednick> charles: \o/
<dednick> the problem indeed does not persist
<dednick> or something resembling proper english
<charles> dednick, huzzah! :-)
<charles> dednick, it's always one more thing with those timezones. I'm glad the silo fixes it :-)
<ubot5> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tnozyrox> And for app translate is waning gibbous... è importante! 😃
<seb128> boiko, hey, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/dialer-app/tweak-some-strings/+merge/265096 ... is that ok to have on merge request for those changes or would you prefer to split those?
<boiko> seb128: that's fine, let me include it on a dialer-app silo I have
<seb128> boiko, thanks :-)
<Kniple> Anyone know if its hard making your own spaces out of existing websites, would I need to know internal workings of the websites to make basic spaces?
<TenLeftFingers> Which log files should I attach to a bug report for the Today scope?
<TenLeftFingers> (if any)
<cwayne1> TenLeftFingers: .cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<TenLeftFingers> cwayne1: thanks
<peat-psuwit> How to wipe mediascanner-2.0 thumbnail cache?
<CluelessNewb> Hello!
<CluelessNewb> Playing with a new asus touchscreen laptop, wanted to try the recent ubuntu touch builds, but am not familiar with how to force the ppa to install things.
<CluelessNewb> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-global-jam-event-announced-work-on-ubuntu-touch-libreoffice-viewer-continues-486809.shtml
<CluelessNewb> I've add the ppa list, but I'm not sure how to force it download it
<CluelessNewb> sudo apt-get upgrade just seems to download the lists as oposed to the updates themselves
<CluelessNewb> any idea what I'm missing?
<tathhu> what
<tathhu> add ppa -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tathhu> or dist-upgrade
<CluelessNewb> alright, did that, lots of text flew by... How do I access some of those apps?
<CluelessNewb> say " calendar-app"
<CluelessNewb> Is that going to register itself with a launcher or do I need to navigate to a subdirectory somewhere?
<tathhu> should be in launcher
<tathhu> or dash, whatever its' caleld
<CluelessNewb> oh. I'm running xmonad with a custom launcher, that might be what I"m missing...
<CluelessNewb> Let me try the default, (derr)
<CluelessNewb> brb, thanks
<CluelessNoob> back
<CluelessNoob> So I'm now in the default ubuntu setup, dash launcher on the side... Still don't see the touch apps that supposedly downloaded from the ppa
<CluelessNoob> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+packages
<ogra_> how would they have been downloaded ?
<CluelessNoob> So I figure one of two things is happening...
<CluelessNoob> Either ubuntu successfully pulled the packages from the ppa and I'm just not seeing them in any launcher...
<ogra_> how would it have pulled them ?
<Laney> charles: can you quickly look at https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-datetime/eds-3.16/+merge/265287 please? supersedes https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/indicator-datetime/libecal-3.16/+merge/260789 which was approved but now conflicts
<ogra_> did you tell apt explicitly to install package "foo" ?
<ogra_> your system doesnt magically install stuff for you if you think of it ;)
<CluelessNoob> Oh... That might have been the issue, I'm still new at the package management....
<ogra_> (not that clever yet)
<ogra_> ;)
<CluelessNoob> I assumed it just pulled everything... But that seems a bit absurd now that I think about it... If you pointed at some of the larger project repositories... THat would be painful...
<CluelessNoob> ONe day perhaps it will be :D
<CluelessNoob> ok, so how do I explicitly tell it to install a package once I've added the ppa?
<CluelessNoob> just sudo apt-get install (name of package)
<CluelessNoob> ?
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-docviewer-app
<ogra_> would get you the docviewer
<BOHverkill> yay update :D
<ogra_> it will likely behave quite different to the phone though ... simply because the environment is very different
<CluelessNoob> IT WORKS! Yay!
<CluelessNoob> Linux is so weird, you run into strange unintuitive parts, but once you figure out what's wrong (and its usually possible to resolve), the experience is absolutely magical...
<ogra_> :)
<CluelessNoob> ogra: just spent the past 2-3 days learning windows 8 weird touchscreen interfaces. Mostly eye-candy, but there a few things on there that I kind of miss with the app swishiness...
<tathhu> Lol I somehow thought you we're upgradin LO...
 * tathhu needs coffee
<ogra_> tathhu, uuh, hopefully not :) you dont want to use apt on the phone to upgrade :)
<CluelessNoob> Looking forward to playing around with these new os builds
<CluelessNoob> thanks for your help!
<tathhu> ogra_: wasn't CluelessNoob talking about desktop?
 * tathhu is totally out 
<tathhu> .DADS
<ogra_> tathhu, he was ... luckily :)
<CluelessNoob> yep, desktop
<tathhu> :P
<CluelessNoob> it works
<CluelessNoob> i think...
 * ogra_ wouldnt expect anyone to run xmonad on the phone :) 
<CluelessNoob> i guess its all relative with dev builds :D
<CluelessNoob> lol
<CluelessNoob> actually
<ogra_> yeah, and you are not running the apps in theior native environemnt
<ogra_> they will behave different to how they do on the phone and also expose additional and different issues
<CluelessNoob> part of the fun factor with dev channel :D
<CluelessNoob> Touchscreen transformer tablets are weird. There's all these use-case scanarios that are different from standard laptop vs tablet setups... I'm having fun experimenting with different UI setups.
<CluelessNoob> Yesterday I had fun hooking up wiimotes and barcode scanners, all sorts of strange UX scenarios happen when you can start positioning the screen at strange angles
<Laney> charles: I went rogue and self approved it, nae bother
<tathhu> :D
<CluelessNoob> Calendar app is very smooth.
<CluelessNoob> Calendar app might benefit from a "pinch to zoom" gesture. Aside from that, pretty slick.
<CluelessNoob> alright, thanks for your help guys
<Guest94473> Hi, I've been having trouble updating both the aquaris and the MX4. Managed to get a system update to r24 installed today on the BQ, but still having trouble updating the apps: http://pastebin.com/Xh0hkduZ
<Guest94473> It just sits there at 0% and nothing happens... Any ideas? :)
<conyoo> omg ubuntu touch runs so smooth on mx5
<ogra_> eschatus, try removing and re-adding your U1 account ... the token expires regulary, sadly there is no popup message telling that to the user yet (there is a bug for it open somewhere)
<mcphail> ooh - "Ubuntu" is in my updates :)
<eschatus> ogra_: Thanks! I'll try that :)
<charles> Laney, you wildcard, you
<mcphail> the new landscape mode is buggy in an interesting way for those of us interested in sdl development
<mcphail> Did podbird always adjust to landscape rotation when you rotated the phone? Just noticed this - very neat animation
<greyback> mcphail: interesting how?
<toch> hi remember when u sad to keep updated with my ubuntu touch bild?
<toch> hi remember when u sad to keep updated with my ubuntu touch build?
<greyback> toch: who said that to you? You had better ping that person directly
<toch> ogra_
<toch> im making ubuntu touch version 15.04 for nexus 4 :)
<mcphail> greyback: need to explore a bit more. Seems like SDL apps still get informed of the portrait x and y values when in landscape, so although the app rotates it doesn't get the correct size
<toch> hi??????????????????????????????????????????
<greyback> mcphail: you say x & y? Or width & height.  Shell is resizing the surface, so sdk should see width & height switch
<greyback> toch: please have patience, it is 8pm where he is, he is probably away from his computer
<toch> here is 9pm 20
<mcphail> greyback: need to explore that a bit more, but I'm not sure it is working as intended
<mcphail> greyback: great to see it beginning to come together, though
<greyback> mcphail: ok, well feel free to ping me if you need a hand. I can either help, or point you to those who definitely can :)
<esch|BBL> ogra_: It worked :) Removed the account, added it again and afterwards it updated just fine... Would be nice with a fix for that. Haven't checked if it's a registered bug?
<mcphail> greyback: great - not at a proper computer for another week or so but will play around on the phone in the meantime
<tathhu> toch: that's not the case everywhere :C
<tathhu> What if.. that "lol i'm changing orientation :D"-animation lags?
<tathhu> Lol.
<tathhu> Too smooth
<dunc_> hi volks
<tathhu> wagen?
<dunc_> do you know any good references/examples for QML and JS? On the Ubuntu website there is not so much
<toch> hi im folowing this tutl https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/uduntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ but is there any way to export an tar.gz or zip for recovery installing you know like open clokwork recovery and click on install from xd card and stuff ?
<jgdx> dunc_, what are you looking for specifically? The JS is pretty standard and the qml is well documented imo.
<mcphail> Can anyone confirm a rendering bug for me?
<dunc_> I am total new to QML and I would like to learn the basics
<dunc_> but unly ubuntu-touch related QML, for the desktop i am using GTK
<greyback> dunc_: http://qmlbook.github.io/en/ch04/index.html is a good resource
<mcphail> dunc_: QML is QML, on the desktop or phone
<greyback> mcphail: rendering bug? With what? More detail plz
<dunc_> thanks guys, I will start with this website, looks good
<dunc_> I now that QML is general but I am only interested in QML because of Ubuntu Touch :)
<mcphail> greyback: open browser in portrait. Rotate to landscape then back to portrait. The outline of the "location" input field gets corrupted on my phone
<jgdx> dunc_, sources for the coreapps made by contributors and Canonical are also great resources. E.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app or https://launchpad.net/address-book-app
<dunc_> jgdx, thank you, I will check it out, I will get my phone soon and I cant wait to play with it
<greyback> mcphail: yeah I see that. I think I saw a bug about it, but can't find it now
<greyback> mcphail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1466656 maybe
<mcphail> greyback: do you know what package I should search for the bug or file a new one? Presumably one of the UI packages rather than the browser?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1466656 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Rotated ubuntu shapes have poor anti-aliasing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcphail> greyback: cheers
<mcphail> popey: ^^ do you think this is the same as your bug?
<popey> possibly
<mcphail> ok - I'll append a screenshot to your bug and see if it gets kicked out
<Se7> hello
<Se7> my phone it s become shit
<Se7> camera problem
<Se7> doesn t load pics
<Se7> and as well in the gallery i haven t the pics that I made
<Se7> updating hope this resolve the problem :)
<Se7> but the most funny things it s that I made a video of my son and when I play it start a song that i never put on the phone suuper lol
<tathhu> someone is playing with you ;)
<mwenning> Hi guys, I have an associate who loaded his Nexus 7 with this, he's having trouble with it:  can't get a cursor to move with the mouse, and the apps don't shrink into desktop mode.
<mwenning> Ring any bells?
<eschatus> So, with everything fine on the Aquaris - the MX4 needs some attention:
<eschatus> Every attempt to update ubuntu has lead to this: http://imgur.com/kvGznSb
<eschatus> I'm still stuck on version 1 - and now I see people downloading version 4. :)
<eschatus> The logs (http://pastebin.com/nT66M6fS) don't really tell me much, so if anyone can help I'd be very grateful. :)
<eschatus> (Strangely, the MX4 has behaved opposite of the Aquaris; it updates the apps, but not ubuntu. Weird.)
<jgdx> eschatus, removing and re-adding the u1 account seems to fix these problems. I am unsure if this bug is tracked or not, nor if there's a fix coming.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-21
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-is-now-available-for-purchase-freely-in-europe-487334.shtml
<toch> does any1 knows th hardware and vendor folder for p3110 for this : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<toch> help please
<toch> how to port ubuntu touch to tab 2 7.0 p3110
<toch> help please
<toch> yu
<toch> help me please
<toch> any2
<TonyBoston> do you guys know an app for Webdav on Ubuntu Touch?
<TonyBoston> also, how can I search for Scopes in the Store?
<TonyBoston> all I can see is "Top Scopes" but nothing like "show ALL scopes"
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> TonyBoston: I think it's easier to check on uappexplorer.com → https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=scope
<TonyBoston> thanks svij
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Viking 1 Landing Day! 😃
<pete-woods> jgdx: with the work yesterday, the hotspot seems to be behaving itself now
<jgdx> pete-woods, nice. /me installs silo
<eschatus> jgdx: Unfortunately, removing and adding the u1 account didn't help with the MX4 upgrade (from version 1 to 3) - as soon as the upgrade is downloaded, it displays the update failed message.
<eschatus> I wonder, could it matter that I'm on wifi and have mobile data off?
<jgdx> eschatus, is your system image partition writable?
<eschatus> jdgx: Havent made any changes, just reset everything a couple of times since it wouldn't upgrade.
<eschatus> should I remount as rw?
<jgdx> eschatus, not now
<jgdx> eschatus, I'd file a bug against csi [1] if there's not one matching your bug's description already. [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<eschatus> jgdx: Thanks, looking there now...
<jgdx> eschatus, thank you.
<eschatus> jgdx: Couldn't find a matching case there. I'd like to try some more before I file a bug though - since this has been failing from the start, and noone else has reported the same problem, I must have done something different. Like a choice of locales or... network name? It does complain about MMS not being ok because of my wifi name... Do you know which logs should contain update errors? Can it be run from the command line with adb?
<jgdx> eschatus, I'm not knowledgeable when it comes to updates. Try running sudo system-image-cli -v
<jgdx> ogra_, you're an expert ^^
<ogra_> eschatus, the U1 account data only helps for app updates, it isnt involved in system updates at all ...
<ogra_> did you tinker with the device in any way ? like making it writable or some such ? that could surely make the update break
<eschatus> ogra_: Makes sense. It worked on the BQ - which updated the system but wouldn't do the apps. The MX updates the apps, but not the system. No tinkering - the system update has been failing from the start...
<dadexix86> OTA-5 on bq Aquaris 4.5 has brought a HUGE battery improvement. This is definitely super impressive, many congratulations to everybody who worked on that!
<eschatus> jgdx: Running system-image-cli -v now...
<jgdx> eschatus, sudo
<ogra_> well, what jgdx said might help. run system-image-cli -vvv via adb, ssh or the terminal (dont switch the app to bg if you do that though) and see if there are any errors or tracebacks ... i would recommand doing a fresh reboot before calling the command (and it might need sudo, i cant remember)
<ogra_> dadexix86, awesome to hear !
<eschatus> jgdx: was root already with sudo -i
<ogra_> oh, be careful with that ... you might get a different environment using a login shell
<mcphail> With the update to OTA5, what is the minimum I need to do for my self-made apps work well with rotation (e.g. not have UI elements offscreen and out of reach)? Wrap everytging in a Flickable component?
<ogra_> if you have to ask that question you should probably re-visit your layout, yes :)
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> or use the option to lock your app to a certain rotation in the desktop file
<mcphail> ogra_: my components are laid out in a Column on a Page, but the Page isn't scrollable by default
<jgdx> column is very bare, simple
 * mcphail trundles off to look at the docs
<jgdx> it's mean to arrange items in columns, as well as space them and do transitions on add/remove/move.
<jgdx> s/mean/meant
<mcphail> jgdx: yes - perfect for my needs :)
<eschatus> ogra_: Ok, cancelled - hope I didn't break anything... Restarting, then running: "sudo system-image-cli -vvv | tee ~/Documents/upgradelog.txt" as phablet@ubuntu-phablet (in phone terminal in stead of through adb)....
<eschatus> Ok, that's weird.
<ogra_> eschatus, canceling wont be enough (this is why i suggested a reboot) ...
<ogra_> the backend can take 20-30 minutes to time out after you canceled
<ogra_> so better reboot and start over
<eschatus> (rebooted) pasting log
<jgdx> mcphail, but no scrolling :)
<mcphail> jgdx: yes - had hoped the Page would scroll
<mcphail> jgdx: scrollling wasn't needed until last night :)
<jgdx> mcphail, heh, okay. :) It doesn't, and you probably read that the flickable does.
<eschatus> tee didn't work as expected, log file was 0 bytes - but it fails with an "uncaught exception in state machine" after "Group download reactor done": Missing destination: Record(url='https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/blacklist.ing.tar.xz', checksum='')
<mcphail> jgdx: Might be useful to make Page be wrapped in a Flickable by default (if it isn't already). Could have a "flickable" property - which could default to "off" I suppose.
<eschatus> Is that because of the 20-30 minute timeout? Or because I ran it as root the first time...?
<jgdx> mcphail, maybe, but then you'd have to talk with the uitk guys :)
<mcphail> ooh - it has a flickable property already...
<mcphail> ...that's just for the header...
<eschatus> ogra_: Doing a complete erase & reset now before trying again. Do you have recommended locale first run choices for locale etc?
<ogra_> nope
<eschatus> Maybe English UK in stead of US, since, well, I'm a norwegian in France. :)
<jgdx> mcphail, yeah, but you use it as a wrapper for all your content (layout dependent ofc)
<jibel> eschatus, the logs of the upgrader are in /var/log/system-image . Did you reset your phone or you still have access to the logs?
<ogra_> eschatus, oh, on a sidenote, which channel are you on ?
<ogra_> (i assume the default stable one ? just to be sure)
<eschatus> jibel: reset already... Ready for another upgrade attempt now.
<ogra_> eschatus, in any case, if you dont get it working, wait for barry, he maintains system-image
<eschatus> ogra_: Haven't changed anything, so I assume stable :)
 * ogra_ isnt sure if the reset code wipes the /cache dir btw, perhaps there is some half downloaded cruft in it 
<jgdx> eschatus, run system-image-cli -i for channel info to confirm you're on stable.
<eschatus> ogra_: Could be. I'll check. Got encouraged by the output when running system-image-cli as root - It looked promising but I cancelled while downloading. The error while phablet@ might be because I cancelled...?
<eschatus> jgdx: Ok. one or two sec...
<eschatus> Is adb shell ok, or should I download and use the terminal?
<ogra_> well, run "system-image-cli -i" (no sudo or root)
<ogra_> and pastebin that somewhere
<ogra_> eschatus, to clean the cache dir: sudo rm -rf /cache/recovery/*
<ogra_> (do *not* rm anything above that)
<jgdx> pete-woods, silo 46 is currently my fav silo
<pete-woods> jgdx: does that mean it works? or that it's breaking in highly entertaining ways?
<eschatus> ok, here we go: system-image-cli -i => http://pastebin.com/3XcRaESE
<eschatus> ogra_: My update attempt as root seems to have stored some files in cache/recovery. Deleting the files there (and nothing above) now.
<ogra_> current build number: 0
<ogra_> WOW
<eschatus> ogra_: Yep. Not much, that.
<ogra_> eschatus, did you play with the --switch option of system-image-cli or some such ? that should definitely not be 0
<ogra_> (--switch resets it to 0 before switching to another channel to force a full image download ... which indeed requires a lot of free space in /cache/recovery)
<eschatus> ogra_: lol no. I never got around to playing with the phone really. I got it on july 10, and a couple of days later I tried to update it (normally) and it just kept failing...
<ogra_> wow, trhats bad
<eschatus> Maybe a failed update because of lost network connection or something could have broken something...?
<jgdx> pete-woods, that it's bringing it home
<ogra_> well, that should still recover somehow
 * jgdx works on his baseball metaphors
<eschatus> Anyway, I'm back in with adb now - moved the files in /cache/recovery to ~/Documents/recovery (just in case they could be useful) ...
<ogra_> the logs might
<toch> hi doods
<jgdx> pete-woods, only thing I'm seeing is a failure to connect to onReportError
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm unsure how to communicate the various errors that can occur. I don't know if you figured out that I just re-used NM's connection failure codes.
<eschatus> ogra_: The "log" file came to the conclusion that the "Update succeeded" this morning at 10:07 - which it clearly didn't. Since system-image-cli -i says the same, I assume the reason for the build number mess is running as root. With cache/recovery now empty, I guess it's time to try againg now - with -vvv - as the phablet user?
<ogra_> eschatus, i think you need sudo (not root, as i said, that might give you a different env)
 * eschatus prepares to run "sudo system-image-cli -vvv > ~/Documents/update.log" as the phablet user... What exciting things could happen this time? :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: that's a mistake. that signal should still be present
<ogra_> we'll see ...
<pete-woods> might be a simple typo
<eschatus> Goodnews: it's downloading the update - no keyring error this time.
<ogra_> if you cant get it fixed via system-image-cli you can worst case still use ubuntu-device-flash and do a --bootstrap flash, that would be like an install from scratch
<jgdx> pete-woods, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11913825/
<pete-woods> jgdx: seems I've lost that code during some rebasing :/
<pete-woods> well spotted :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, :)
<eschatus> ogra_: That might turn out to be the ultimate solution. :) We'll see how this goes. Got a bad french adsl connection tso this takes awhile...
<jgdx> pete-woods, only thing is that the list of APs in the indicator is a bit random. When the hotspot is enabled, it says I'm still connected to my local ap.
<ogra_> i know what you mean ... got a bad german SDSL line here :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, nmcli confirms: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11913855/
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, I think that's a separate bug in the indicator
<pete-woods> it clearly doesn't handle the wifi toggle being done from somewhere outside the indicator itself
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, but the indicator is right. I just didn't know you could have an ap hotspot active while connected.
<pete-woods> jgdx: oh right, that's strange indeed
<jgdx> … to a different wifi network
<pete-woods> that doesn't sound possible..
<jgdx> this is arale.. maybe it's capable?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I think modern chipsets are capable, for doing things like miracast
<pete-woods> but I figured you needed special configuration for that..
<ogra_> the driver most likely inst
<ogra_> on arale
<ogra_> *isnt
<jgdx> ogra_, then how who what http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11913855/
<jgdx> I was connected to Ubuntu on my laptop while talking to yas
<ogra_> i was referring to miracast
<jgdx> ohk
<draos> hi i have an tablet with ubuntu touch but the resolution is too small
<jgdx> pete-woods, there's also a minor bug where the "Change" button is sensitive without making a change. I vaguely recall this working.
<pete-woods> jgdx: hmm, okay, that was working for me (i.e. you have to type in a long enough password)
<pete-woods> that sort of thing..
<jgdx> pete-woods, there's a password there already.. i'm configuring an existing one
<pete-woods> jgdx: at any rate, I've wired up the reportError signal now
<jgdx> nice
<pete-woods> fortunately it was just the top-level QML binding where it went missing
<draos> help
<jgdx> pete-woods, maybe the rebase ate the code for the change button sensitivity as well?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I guess it's possible..
<draos> please
<draos> http://imgur.com/au7FfQT heres an pic
<davmor2> draos: what are you wanting help with
<ogra_> draos, that looks like a very old release before 14.10 ... that wont run
<ogra_> (well, it will run but apps are screenshots and the like, this is a demo)
<draos> its an build build from this link : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ogra_> draos, definitely not ... it doesnt use any recent rootfs
<draos> how can u tell
<ogra_> this image is like 2 years old
<ogra_> by the old UI
<davmor2> draos: because that is an ancient background
<ogra_> when that UI desin was in use the image was not functional
<draos> i liked this ui and i installed it :)
<ogra_> draos, also you really dont need to change your nickname ... the answers you will get wont change
<ogra_> well, if you like that UI, enjoy it ... but you wont be able to run any apps on it or make any use of it
<ogra_> its a demo
<draos> ok can u help me with the resolution please?
<ogra_> (and a very very outdated one as well)
<draos> oh and btw im working on ubuntu 16.04( an version by me) :))))))))))
<ogra_> well, you want 15.10
<ogra_> 16.04 is not for phones/tablets
<ogra_> er4r
<ogra_> you want 15.04
<ogra_> (15.10 isnt for phones or tablets amd 16,.04 development wont start before october)
<draos> no im making my own "rip off ubuntu" ubuntu 16.04
<draos> but can u please help me with my problem?
<ogra_> draos, also, i doubt anyone can help you much with the resolution ... the ways to change resolution we use today were sompletely different on that old demo
<ogra_> *completely
<ogra_> you would need to re-build the image to fix that
<draos> but an somebody makes something for me please. * ubuntu developer
<ogra_> (today you can easily adjust it, but that technology doesnt exist in that demo image)
<draos> can somebody make the image for me cuz i cant find sum packages neded. oh and btw my tablet is tab 2 7.0 p3110
<ogra_> draos, creating an image for your device is probably a matter of several months of work for an experienced programmer
<ogra_> well, perhaps weeks ... depends how experienced
<draos> ok can someone give me the blobs and other stuff for my tablet ?
<ogra_> you can try it yourself if you think you know enough about android and ubuntu to follow https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ogra_> but dont expect that to go fast ... porting to a new device isnt easy
<draos> for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> the blobs are surely in the android build for your device ... there are surely also tools from cyanogenmod to extract them from the android isntall
<draos> how to extract them. i have an cm image for my tablet downloaded?
<ogra_> check the cm documentation then
<draos> oh and btw do blobls files ends with .so ?
<ogra_> not necessarily
<brobostigon> have a look on the CM wiki, its part of adb if memory serves.
 * ogra_ would recommend to just get a nexus7 (2013) or one of the supported phones 
<draos> ok but can i compress somehow the result into an zip file and flash it with cwm ?
<draos> i dont have money. im an 10 years old kid
<ogra_> why would you flash blobs without any OS around them  ?
<ogra_> the blobs are part of something ... you need the surrounding bits too
<draos> no the result i mean the ubuntu touch
<ogra_> the result you only get by building like described on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ogra_> the blobs are a part of that but there is a lot more around them
<brobostigon> on the cm wiki, part of the build of cm, is to extract those blobs out of your existing doird install for the build, look there, for that bit.
<ogra_> yeah :)
<brobostigon> droid*
<draos> look at this At the end of the build process a couple of .img files will be generated in out/target/product/<codename>. You can use rootstock-ng to easily push it to your device.  Rootstock-ng is a set of scripts to create an Ubuntu rootfs (or ISO) locally on your PC like it is done by the Ubuntu cdimage server. You can have a look at its README for more info on what is happening under the hood. this means i can compress it to a
<ogra_> no. you cant use a zip
<ogra_> use rootstock-ng ... but thats only the last step once you have gone thorough building everything
 * ogra_ would start at the start instead of the end :)
<draos> i cant flash it with my pc because my able is cinda broken i coud only charge my tablet with it. i was thinching swap out the sd put in the sd in my phone and opy them to my sd and then flash it with cwm
<ogra_> that wont work for ubuntu
<ogra_> you need the ubuntu recovery image ... which has no support for zips, it uses tarballs and img files only
<draos> tarballs is tar.gz?
<ogra_> the recovery img will be build with the rest of your patched and modified tree
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> you should start with setting up your build environment ... installing all the packages you need for building and checking out the phablet tree
<draos> i did that
<ogra_> (note that tree is something like 12GB big, that will take a while )
<draos> i let my pc to download the all night
<ogra_> ah, well, if you have the phablet tree already and got your build enviroment working the next bit is to find an AOSP tree for your device
<ogra_> then merge that tree into the phablet one and rip out everything that isnt needed by ubuntu
<draos> i did that too
<ogra_> after that you copy the blobs in place as described in the CM documentation and make a build for your device
<draos> where do i need to place the blobs ?
<ogra_> that should spit our recovery.img, boot,.img and system.img  ... you flash recovery.img and boot.img with fastboot (or whatever tool allows you to do that, smasung uses something like odin i think) ... and then you use rootstock with a downloaded rootfs tar.gz and the produced system.img
<ogra_> oh, and i forgot ... you need to patch the kernel too
<ogra_> before building
<ogra_> ... all as described on the above website ...
<draos> where do i need to place the blobs ?
<ogra_> wherever CM tells you to in their documantation
<ogra_> worst case just take the list of files and search for each of them on the android install
<ogra_> that should tell you where they normally live
<eschatus> ogra_: Update failed... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11914057 - it says the reason was a HASH error...?
<draos> how to xtract the blobs from image
<draos> how to extract the blobs from android image
<ogra_> draos, follow the CM documentation for your device
 * ogra_ has the feeling there is an echo in this room today :P
<ogra_> eschatus, well, definitely something barry should look at once he shows up ...
<ogra_> looks like the file somehow got corrupted either during download or on disk
<ogra_> eschatus, i dont really get why the download at 10:51 worked fine but didnt finish (it should have rebooted to recovery)
<ogra_> or is that the same run and it just didnt output anything for 30min
<eschatus> ogra_: It's been downloading to 100% every time, then instantly fails.
<ogra_> s/30/40/
<eschatus> ogra_: Same run. Bad ADSL. ;)
<ogra_> ah
<jgdx> if it's that bad maybe it got corrupted.. iirc it's 200+ megs
<ogra_> even more since his channel.ini has "version: 0"
<ogra_> that will cause a full image download instead of a delta
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm thinking about the hotspot test in system settings. We need to start/stop the indicator to make it pick up a dbusmock, right?
<jgdx> pete-woods, actually, scratch that. We just mock the connectivity api.
<pete-woods> jgdx: yes, that would be prefereable
<pete-woods> jgdx: and the API is pretty simple
<pete-woods> uses standard dbus properties, etc
<pete-woods> so mocking should be really easy
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, and I think we have a mock for it already for the thing we do in that plugin I can't remember.
<pete-woods> jgdx: going forward, it'd be nice to use the connectivity API for the airplane and wifi toggles, too
<pete-woods> as it just has simple boolean properties in the QML binding for that
<pete-woods> instead of complicated gmenu madness
<ogra_> eschatus, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html... you could try with ubuntu-device-flash to do a full flash
<jgdx> pete-woods, yes, please. Where's the source for the connectivity qml bindings?
<pete-woods> jgdx: the most up to date part is in the MR for this landing (...)
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/wakelock-on-hotspot-active/+merge/264527
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay
<ogra_> eschatus, though use ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en as the channel
<pete-woods> jgdx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/wakelock-on-hotspot-active/files/head:/src/connectivity-api/connectivity-qt/connectivityqt/
<pete-woods> jgdx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/wakelock-on-hotspot-active/view/head:/data/com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus.xml
<pete-woods> jgdx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/wakelock-on-hotspot-active/view/head:/data/com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private.xml
<pete-woods> and it has those two dbus APIs
<pete-woods> private is for the "dangerous" stuff
<pete-woods> which NetworkingStatus is for the public "safe" stuff like "am I online"
<pete-woods> *while
<pete-woods> jgdx: the property UnstoppableOperationHappening is set to true while a long running operation, like toggling flight mode, is running
<jgdx> pete-woods, no qml binding for the private stuff, though
<jgdx> pete-woods, other than that, looking good!
<pete-woods> jgdx: so you can bind it to the enabled property of your toggle
<pete-woods> jgdx: no, the binding spans both
<jgdx> pete-woods, not seeing unlockmodems though
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, that's a good point, I didn't want a binding for that method, as it's a bit of a hack
<pete-woods> before my time
<pete-woods> would prefer a more detailed API around that
<jgdx> pete-woods, we're currently rolling our own binding for unlockmodem and unlockmodems in System Settings.
<pete-woods> jgdx: feel free to submit that as an MR to indicator-network
<pete-woods> if it enables you to get it done quicker, I'll accept some simple bindings for those dbus methods
<jgdx> pete-woods, thanks
 * pete-woods gets tired of writing his own bindings for seemingly every dbus API
<pete-woods> I'm kinda amazed there isn't a qnetworkmanager
<pete-woods> qpowerd, etc
<jgdx> pete-woods, I had the exact same thought ca 150 times.
<jgdx> I think I should create one, tbh
<jgdx> s/I/we
<jgdx> s/we/you
<pete-woods> jgdx: not a bad idea
<jgdx> it's settled then
<pete-woods> with more than just the generated stubs
<pete-woods> not a small undertaking, though
<jgdx> wizard, uss and indicator is bound to end up talking to it, and currently the bindings in uss (at least) is not well tested, nor very awesome
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, we have a layer in indicator-network, called nmofono that abstracts both nm and ofono
<pete-woods> but it also is far from perfect
<jgdx> and that uses libqofono?
<pete-woods> what I really wanted was to make connectivity api fully featured for all the stuff we do in USS, indicator and the wizard
<pete-woods> yeah
<GAM002_> hi
<pete-woods> just exposing the functionality we actually need, with as simple an API as possible
<pete-woods> e.g. the hotspot management
<GAM002_> ubunutu touch available for android one?
<GAM002_> ?
<jgdx> pete-woods, where will the line be drawn? There are some things that e.g. USS does that neither indicator nor wizard do.
<jgdx> I'm guessing there?
<pete-woods> jgdx: well ideally I'd like to take that on, too
<pete-woods> but obviously there's only me working on this now
<GAM002_> ANDROID ONE support ubuntu? i will get update only for 1 more year from google
<GAM002_> ANDROID ONE phones
<pete-woods> then we can have one awesome covered set of tests (I think you would be impressed by the test setup for the indicator now) for all the low level networking functionality
<pete-woods> obviously it'd be much much easier if you guys were able to start by developing features from inside the connectivity service first
<pete-woods> but at the same time, I have no say, not being a manager or anything
<pete-woods> and I don't want you to miss your milestones
<ogra_> !devices | GAM002_
<ubot5> GAM002_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GAM002_> k Guess not :(
<ogra_> GAM002_, since you most likely wont find it there, try the xda forums, sometimes someone there has done a build
<GAM002_> ogra a build?
<GAM002_> for what?
<GAM002_> android one phones?
<ogra_> ubuntu on the android one ?
<GAM002_> ya
<pete-woods> GAM002_: there is a list of the devices that there are builds for on that page
<pete-woods> android one is not on the list
<GAM002_> all android one devices have same specs right?
<pete-woods> on that I have no idea
<GAM002_> so if ubuntu develop 1 version all of the users from lots of nations can install ubuntu on it right? any idea about that?
<jgdx> pete-woods, ianaa (i am not an architect) so I can't really say whether or not that's a good idea. Isn't all that out of scope for the indicator?
<GAM002_> k
<GAM002_> thanks for the link
<pete-woods> jgdx: well the indicator isn't really just the indicator. it just happens that in the same process we host the connectivity API and the indicator UI
<eschatus> ogra_: Thanks. May try that later, unless Barry shows up with a bright idea. :)  Right now I'm having another go with -vv to see if something more useful shows up in the log. -vvv didn't work.... :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, right.. chicken or egg though
<GAM002_> so i would be able to install but wont work properly since it needs customisation?
<pete-woods> jgdx: at any rate. I'm not some architecture nazi, and even if I was, it's more work that I have the time for to move everything in there in a short timeframe
<ogra_> eschatus, i just saw a mail that says barry is on vacation ... so i wouldnt count on it (and i dont know who else could help with system-image issues omn that level)
<pete-woods> GAM002_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<pete-woods> is the most help I can be
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm happy to start working on things in the indicator.
<GAM002_> ok thanks again
<pete-woods> but you're going to need to be a developer of some level to get that kinda thing working
<pete-woods> jgdx: I personally think that'd be great :)
<eschatus> ogra_: Heh, I'm on vacation too, so you never know. ;) Being constantly torn between the 31 degrees celcius pool outside and updating the new MX4... It's hard. :/
<GAM002_> i love to create and develop things but dont know languages in deep only to do simple maths and even get confused doing that
<pete-woods> jgdx: I'd like to be able to enable 3rd party apps to do things like be a wifi scanner app, that sorta thing
<ogra_> eschatus, i know what you mean ... i'm melting too :)
<pete-woods> via the connectivity API
<pete-woods> anyway, baby steps, and this hotspot code migration makes me happy :)
<jgdx> me too!
<ogra_> land it already, stop chatting about it !!!!
<ogra_> :P
<pete-woods> needs.more.testing
<ogra_> pfft testing :P
<pete-woods> :D
<pete-woods> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914391/
<pete-woods> anyone else getting that for the allhands?
<ogra_> allhands ?
<pete-woods> there's an ubuntu allhands call on now
<ogra_> pete-woods, not on freenode :P
<pete-woods> okay
<davidcalle> jibel, hello, are you aware of any automated testing going that runs Unity7 dash queries (such as the "mitsubishi" and "FAKE" queries), and could result in this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-songkick/+bug/1476614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476614 in Unity Songkick Scope "Songkick are concerned about our API usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> going on*
<robin-hero> Hi! DanChapman: We talked about a bug in Dekko's translation a few weeks ago. The "To" string isn't translated when you compose a new mail. You said it'll be okay with the next release, but it's still not working.
<jibel> davidcalle, nothing that I know.
<jibel> davidcalle, maybe ask the CI team?
<davidcalle> jibel, thanks
<eschatus> ogra_: No luck. But with -vv, at least it wrote to /var/logs/system-image/client.log. The error was the same, however: HASH ERROR (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914500/)
<eschatus> Seems like a flash attempt is next...
<ogra_> eschatus, that doesnt look like ubuntu-device-flash output at all
<dobey> that's system-image-cli output
<ogra_> yes
<eschatus> ogra_: Yes, that's from the last system-image-cli attempt (same result, but it shows the download completed.)
<draos> how can i see where are my blob for ubuntu-touch porting ?
<jgdx> eschatus, du må få deg bredbånd!!1
<jgdx> bfiller, hotspots is in ubuntu/landing-046.
<robin-hero> jgdx: Is that mean it is arrives to rc-proposed soon? :)
<eschatus> jgdx: Har det hjemme, men ikke her i Marseille. ;)
<eschatus> So, would the correct command be "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --device=arale"? Do I need "--bootstrap" when it already has Ubuntu?
<robin-hero> I don't think --device is necessary (I never used this before). And If I am right, bootstap only needs if you don't have Ubuntu already on your device
<jgdx> robin-hero, that's the aim. We will do a call for testing before then, if you are interested.
<jgdx> ogra_, ^you recommended --bootstrap?
<robin-hero> jgdx: Yes, of course. Please send a mail to the ubuntu-touch mailing list when it'll ready for testing.
<ogra_> jgdx, yes, because it formats the partitions
<ogra_> i want to make sure there is no fs corruption
<tathhu> .. can I really run libreoffice on my phnoe?
<ogra_> tathhu, well, depends on the phone
<ogra_> on the bq ones it will likely start but not be fun to use
<ogra_> since you have limited RAM
<eschatus> Let's give it a bootstrap then. To be sure. :) Here we go...
<tathhu> But it's possible, cool.
<tathhu> :D
<ogra_> (and running X apps means you will have to trash your installation with a lot of hacks)
<tathhu> :-(
<ogra_> (so be prepared to re-flash from scratch)
<ogra_> this is all being worked on to be implemented properly ... but it will still take its time
<robin-hero> tathhu: Why do you want to run LibreOffice on your phone? If you only want to view documents DocViewer app will be support this feature in the near future.
<ogra_> yeah
<tathhu> robin-hero: because.. I can?
<tathhu> No, not really.
<robin-hero> tathhu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itjxlzr8Bmk
<tathhu> Oh, cool
 * eschatus does something else while the download finishes... 70 KB/s. This n't just a flash, it's a flashback to the 90's...
<ogra_> eschatus, well, ubuntu-device-flash at least caches the files on your desktop and wont re-download them a second time
<eschatus> ogra_: Hehe, that's good. Of course, there won't be any need for a second time, since I'm absolutely convinced this will work and the Law of Attraction says it beats Murphys Lawif you think it does...
<zbenjamin> tedg: can you point me to the place where ual tells unity/mir about a new pid coming in?
<tedg> zbenjamin, We don't tell it about a new PID we tell it about a new AppID: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu-app-launch/trunk.15.10/view/head:/libubuntu-app-launch/ubuntu-app-launch.h#L144
<tedg> zbenjamin, It then queries the PIDs from cgmanager
<tedg> zbenjamin, via UAL
<zbenjamin> tedg: i'm prototyping a preloading applauncher atm. So i have the problem that Mir rejects my connections
<zbenjamin> tedg: i need a way to get the right pid to the right place
<tedg> zbenjamin, Uhm, good luck :-)  You'll need to get it into the cgroup for the application after it is created. Upstart creates the cgroup. You'll also need to get it into the right apparmor profile for many trusted services.
<zbenjamin> tedg: apparmor profiles can be applied to a running process afaik.
<tedg> zbenjamin, Sure, just noting.
<zbenjamin> tedg: but for now i just want to profile the benefit in startup time.
<zbenjamin> tedg: the problem here is, the app process itself already exists at the time when the user asks the system to start the app. Its a preforked generic process
<zbenjamin> tedg: so ual just starts a invoker tool
<zbenjamin> it all seems to work except for the connection :(
<brunch875> any news on the telegram app?
<brunch875> any fix incoming??
<tedg> zbenjamin, Well, in general, that seems like a bad design. But eh, QML. :-(
<tedg> zbenjamin, "let's punish non-QML apps by sucking system resources because QML sucks"
<tedg> zbenjamin, Seems like there's no reason QML needs to have it's amazingly slow startup times. Fixing that would help apps AND unity8, which would be awesome.
<zbenjamin> tedg: yeah agreed
<zbenjamin> tedg: the thing is, you get the same slow startup with html apps, or any apps that are not hacked directly in C or C++
<tedg> zbenjamin, Sure, so that's why the webapp container shouldn't be written in QML…
<tedg> Then it would only have to start *one* Javascript interpreter.
<zbenjamin> tedg: starting one of them is bad enough :(
 * ogra_ finds the 1-2second delay when apps come back from bg more disturbing than the actual startup time 
<ogra_> (seems to be arale specific though)
<ogra_> but typically apps dont take any input for like 2 seconds here when they get re-focused
<popey> brunch875: yeah, it's in development
<brunch875> cheeers!!
<popey> odd, i dont see that ogra_
<ogra_> popey, you also dont see the screenshots vanishing from the spread i guess (leaving only the shadow) ?
<popey> not seen that
 * ogra_ has the feeling these two are kind of related
<zbenjamin> tedg: so in order to make that work i need to hack unity?
<ogra_> popey, http://i.imgur.com/r7tnyym.png i got that all the time here
<ogra_> (the two apps in the front onyl have shadows)
<tathhu> i saw that too
<tathhu> iirc one on back was a shadow too
<tedg> zbenjamin, Not sure, you might be able to hack Upstart as well. You need to get the upstart job associated with your new PID.
<ogra_> tathhu, i filed bug 1474319 for it
<zbenjamin> tedg: that sounds like a plan
<zbenjamin> tedg: where would i need to start looking in that case?
 * ogra_ tickles ubot2
<ogra_> oh, it is gone !
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1474319
<tedg> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/upstart
<zbenjamin> erm
<brunch875> is the bq e4.5 krillin?
<ogra_> brunch875, yes
<brunch875> I've had the shadow bugs on mine with both the stable and rc-proposed images
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i was sure it is a driver problem on the MX4 ...
<ogra_> but that sounds different then
<zbenjamin> tedg: that helped :D
<ogra_> mzanetti, ^^^^^
<brunch875> it has only happened about 3 times though
<brunch875> ever since I bought it on february
<ogra_> for me it happens now after 10min of using the device
<ogra_> in te beginning it happend only once a day
<ogra_> now i have it nearly permanent
<brunch875> for me it has only happened when opening apps and changing rapidly between them
<brunch875> so they seem to load only partially
<eschatus> ogra_: Caching is good then: "Failed to enter Recovery"
<ogra_> well, if you foreground them they reload properly
<ogra_> eschatus, did you flash the open recovery first ?
<ogra_> oh ... wait
<tedg> zbenjamin, Heh, so yeah, I don't know enough of Upstart to really give pointers.
<brunch875> I was never able to pruposedly reproduce the bug though
<ogra_> for --bootstrap you actually need to hand the recovery.img to the --recovery-image option
<ogra_> tedg, to bad upstart is completely unmaintained eh ? :)
<tedg> ogra_, I heard that zbenjamin is maintaining it now ;-)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> awesome
 * ogra_ re-assigns 300 bugs with a script 
<tedg> If you ask on IRC about it, you are the maintainer.
 * zbenjamin runs as hell
<ogra_> to late
<zbenjamin> ogra_: when does the phone switch to systemd? :D
<ogra_> zbenjamin, with snappy it will
<zbenjamin> uh so not for a long time
<ogra_> (snappy systems have some hard dep on systemd)
<didrocks> not on user session though
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> which is what you want here
<zbenjamin> means?
<didrocks> you need user session management, which is what upstart is doing there
<ogra_> means that we'll prehaps never switch to systemd for user session mgmt
<zbenjamin> ah ok
<ogra_> only for system init
<zbenjamin> ogra_: didrocks: so anyone of you two knows what to hack to make it work ? :D
<draos> can i install ubuntu touch on tab 2 7.0 p3110?
<didrocks> well, I guess tedg's suggestion: upstart
<draos> oh and is this an demo : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah that one i got :D
<didrocks> zbenjamin: thx and kthxbye :p
<zbenjamin> didrocks: i ate u ! :D
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, slangasek, sil2100 see draos link above ... can we perhaps wipe that old cruft from the cdimage server ?
 * ogra_ isnt sure why that still exists at all
<draos> is this an demo : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: so that means you also do not know more.... who could know that ?
<ogra_> draos, this is dead ... and yes, it was a demo
<ogra_> draos, that is why it has "preview in the name"
<didrocks> zbenjamin: on what changes are needed to upstart? Our closest remaining maintainer isn't working here anymore. I guess you can ask xnox though
<ogra_> it shouldnt realyl be there anymore
<didrocks> I'm sure he will be happy to provide you some pointers
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sure lets deep 6 it
<didrocks> (even if not working for us)
<draos> then can i install ubuntu touch on tab 2 7.0 p3110. because here its says that i can  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3110
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, not me,. thats why i pinged slangasek and sil2100 alongside :)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well as explained above. I try to prototype a preloader to boost application startup time. I need to get the right pid to unity so the process is allowed to create a mir connection
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, I really guess you can't do that outside of hacking upstart
 * ogra_ needs to slowly put down more phone duties to concentrate on his actual work 
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hence try with xnox, I'm sure he can give you at least some starting pointers, he worked on the upstart session-side
<zbenjamin> ok
<zbenjamin> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<draos> hlp
<draos> help
<draos> help
<draos> please
<ogra_> draos, what other help do you want ? there is no install for your device currently, i pointed you to the right places to get a port going if you feel like doing it ...
<ogra_> beyond that there isnt much anyone in her can help you with
<draos> look at his:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3110
<ogra_> thats old and wont work
<john-mcaleely> draos, that has instructions
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, pointing to the preview
<john-mcaleely> draos, and if you follow them, you'll find the files are no longer available
<john-mcaleely> specifically the 'device file'
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, which sadly *is* still on cdimage
<john-mcaleely> on the linked xda forum
<john-mcaleely> so, there is no way to do what you want
<ogra_> except for starting a completely new port indeed
<john-mcaleely> exactly
<ogra_> (which is the info i'm trying to get across since two days now :) )
<draos> yes i know but an somebody take the files from ubuntu one(device-specific) and give it to me
<john-mcaleely> well, if they see this chat, I'm sure they will be in touch
<slangasek> pmcgowan, ogra_: yes, I'll remove that preview directory now.  I'm assuming we don't care about archiving these files off?
<ogra_> buut these files obviously do not exist anymore
<ogra_> slangasek, unlikely
<john-mcaleely> I'd archive them, but I'm a sentimental fool
<pmcgowan> naw they are stale
<john-mcaleely> indeed
<draos> help;0
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, you could quickly wget them to your laptop ;)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I'm not *that* bothered
<ogra_> hah
<slangasek> pmcgowan, john-mcaleely, ogra_: summarily excuted
<john-mcaleely> nice
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> one legacy wart less :)
<davmor2> slangasek: why are you executing people????
<ogra_> davmor2, because he can !
<davmor2> ogra_: shut up you are one the people he executed at least play dead ;)
<ogra_> X|
<davmor2> hahaha
<draos> please
<ogra_> draos, begging wont help in any way ... what you want is not possible
<ogra_> start a new port or find someone to do a port of the recent code for your device
<draos> ok can somewone port my device?
 * tathhu wants a laptop with touchscreen :(
 * ogra_ wants icecream 
<tathhu> wow
<ogra_> yeah, i'm easy to please :)
<tathhu> :P
<draos> can somewone port my device?
<davmor2> ogra_: you say that, you try carrying it from here to yours, trust me no icecream by the time I walk there ;)
<tathhu> draos: why don't you do it by yourself?
<ogra_> draos, to do a port that someone would need to have the device ... (not sure there are any people here that own the same device you have, starting a call on the xda forums might be more helpful)
 * tathhu too lazy to read backlog
<draos> how to extract blobs from my device?
<draos> can i be an ubuntu developer?
<ogra_> everyone can be an ubuntu developer :)
<tathhu> ;3
<draos> so i can make my version of ubuntu ?
<ogra_> just fix a bug or submit some code :)
<tathhu> almost related: https://twitter.com/_Ninji/status/623524728658071552
<ogra_> heh, fedora jokes
<draos> i posted on xda
<draos> my problem. here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/ubuntu-touch-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-7-0-t3162201
<ogra_> draos, good luck with it
 * ogra_ hopes you find someone to help with it 
<draos> can u guys see my post and post something for my help ? :)
<draos> guys ?
<draos_> hi
<draos_> i closed because i insalled xchat
<draos> hi
<draos> help me with this please : http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/ubuntu-touch-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-7-0-t3162201
<dobey> hmm, someone should probably go through the devices wiki page and strip all the really old and unmaintained ports from the list
<dobey> lots of things that haven't been touched in 2 years it seems
<popey> dobey: knock yourself out.
<ogra_> yeah, sounded like volunteering
<mcphail> Does anyone here work on the gallery app?
<mcphail> It doesn't work at all well on my phone and I'm wondering whether it is a general problem or something specific to my setup
<ogra_> "doesn't work" is such a broad statement
<mcphail> ogra_: it is a broad problem, unfortunately
<popey> in what way?
<ogra_> well, can you be more specific ?
<ogra_> definitely works fine for me
<mcphail> When opened, all thumbnails repeatedly refresh (very very very laggy) then re-refresh when scrolling, then refresh again. opening a picture takes several minutes
<popey> on krillin?
<mcphail> yes
 * popey tests
<juzzlin> only problem I know is that when I took a photo it's not in the gallery
<mcphail> has always been this way
<popey> on the retail image?
<mcphail> yes OTA5
<mcphail> (and all OTAs since purchase)
<ogra_> on arale they dont refresh and opening a photo takes seconds
<popey> i just opened it and it didnt redraw here
<ogra_> (well, singular ... one second )
<mcphail> Any way I can clear the databse?
<popey> there's some nasty flicker when clicking an image
<popey> looks like a toolkit bug
<popey> when it transitions from windowed to full screen
<mcphail> Must be something wrong with my setup
<popey> do you have like a bazillion pictures?
<mcphail> I have about 100 "photos" in the app (mainly CD cover art it has dragged in from my music folder). Displaying the thumbnails takes >5 minutes on each load. Opening a picture takes between 1 -- 4 minutes
 * popey looks at his
<mcphail> hence "doesn't work" :(
<mcphail> SD card is a class 10
<mcphail> No deeply nested directories
<popey> I only have 14 images on my device
 * popey copies some over from his other krillin
<popey> mcphail: anything in the gallery logs or maybe thumbnailer?
<popey> oh, i have tons of images from music too
<popey> mcphail: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-21-193845.png
<mcphail> popey: not that I can see, but quite awkward to check as I just have app terminal access rather than adb just now
<popey> you seeing that kind of thing a lot?
<ogra_> funny, i dont have a single cover art pic in gallery
<popey> do you have any images in the music folder though ogra_ ?
<ogra_> despite having a lot of music (with coverart) in the music folder
<mcphail> popey: lots of that, repeatedly
<popey> or is all your artwork embedded
<ogra_> ah, i think it is all thumbnailed by music app or scope indeed
<popey> ok, mcphail confirmed then, I see that a lot
<popey> no
<popey> thumbnailed by thumbnailer, not music app
<mcphail> does the gallery app use mediahub at all?
<ahayzen> the thumbnailer service thumbnails it ;-)
<ogra_> well, yeah :)
<popey> WHOOSH! ahayzen to clarify
 * ogra_ usually has ripped CDs as flac files ... so no cover art 
<ahayzen> yeah just had about a million highlights with the word "music" :'( lol
<popey> ok, mcphail done a full pass up and down gallery now, once all the thumbnails have loaded, it doesn't reload anymore
<popey> if you let it do each image before moving on
<popey> i see no spinners anymore
<mcphail> popey: if you scroll a page before all thumbnails on that screen have loaded, do _all_ the thumbnails reload?
<popey> something like that, yes
<popey> not sure all
<mcphail> popey: It takes about 2 minutes for all thumbnails to appear on a single screen here
<popey> it may take that long here too
<popey> as may have happened while we were talking
 * popey kills it and starts again
<mcphail> ogra_: do you see it taking so long?
<popey> i do hate the today scope reminding me how far away the next bank holiday is
<ogra_> mcphail, no, but i probably have 50-100 photos on my arale
<ogra_> not that much
<popey> its cached them now
<mcphail> ogra_: that's the same as me on krillin
<popey> killing / restarting gallery means it doesn't re-scan
<mcphail> popey: only for a while
<popey> bfiller: do we have a target for gallery going away?
<ogra_> i dont see them load at all ... after the spinning circle they show up immediately
<ogra_> all at once
<popey> mcphail: need to pull some logs
<mcphail> ogra_: can you test something then?
<popey> i dont see the spinning anymore
<ogra_> so i guess my cache is nicely up to date
<bfiller> popey: no
<ogra_> popey, i mean the central spinniner for the app startup
<mcphail> ogra_: can you place an image or 2 under a path with a "#" character in it and see if it messes up the gallery loading?
<ahayzen> popey, you can delete the folder cache or mv the folder
<popey> mcphail: that should, known bug with the thumbnailer isn't it?
<popey> bug http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-21-193845.png
<popey> oops
 * mcphail is wondering whether https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1449790 is causing problems
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449790 in Media Hub "Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [Undecided,Triaged]
<popey> bug 1476311
<ubot5> bug 1476311 in Ubuntu Music App "Playback stops when encountering a media file with a '#' symbol in the filename" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476311
<popey> maybe related
<ahayzen> popey, yeah man that bug is horrible :-/
 * popey goes to make chicken wings
<popey> biab
<ahayzen> popey, like ms2/mh/thumnailer all seem to take different formats
<ogra_> mcphail, it just indexed the 2 new pics on load ... thats about it
<ogra_> no delay or anything
<mcphail> ogra_: ok - thanks for checking
<ogra_> popey, do you happen to know what the plans wrt google photos are now that they shut down the G+ service ?
 * ogra_ guesses we need a new/separate app for uploading pics to G+ now 
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: The op2 will cost $322??? :O http://pocketnow.com/2015/06/18/oneplus-2-pricing-2
<ahoneybun> no way
<ahoneybun> I hope so
<ahoneybun> welll
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: they did say they are buying in much more bulk this time which would lower the price of each part
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yes! but $320 for an snapdragon 810 with 4GB ram is Amazing!
<mariogrip> I can buy 3 op2 for a price of one Iphone 6
<ahoneybun> anything under 450 at all is amazing
<ahoneybun> cheaper then the One lol
<mariogrip> yeah xP
<robert_ancell> What is the standard channel for the Meizu to be on?
<robert_ancell> ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en I'm guessing
<popey> robert_ancell: mine is on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en for bleeding edge stuff
<robert_ancell> popey, cool. I'm on some random old devel channel and just trying to get back to something that will OTA :)
<robert_ancell> I've opened bug 1476842
<ubot5> bug 1476842 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Image channels for Meizu MX4 not listed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476842
<popey> this will
<popey> robert_ancell: ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=arale
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's how I found ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en which is version 3 and what eveyones G+ posts seem to suggest OTA-5 is
<popey> ya
<tathhu> popey: living on the edge ~
<popey> not quite, I'm not running wily
<popey> that way lies madness
<mcphail> I need to get myself a device for running peculiar channels
<mcphail> (or get around to trying to port for my S3)
<popey> oh, btw, if you want to get logs off your device easily
<popey> cat foo.log | nc termbin.com 9999
 * mcphail tries to work out if that is a spurious use of cat... ;)
<popey> heh possibly :)
<popey> everyone catches me doing that
<mcphail> my brain is too tired to parse shell redirection. Has been rotted by the poor standard of chat in #ubuntu this evening
<mcphail> Is it rude to file a bug if I don't like an icon?
<popey> which icon?
<mcphail> browser.
<genii> Would be more like a feature request/wishlist than a bug at that point
<mcphail> magnetic compasses have no relation to web browsing (bar some tenuous link to Netscape Navigator) and too closely resemble clocks
<popey> :)
<mcphail> </rant>
<mcphail> (and any tourist who takes a compass on Safari deserves to get bitten by a hippo)
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: We can tell you now that the price of the 2 will certainly be higher than $322.
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: nobody know yet, but it would be cool.
<ahoneybun> 350 would be a steal
<mariogrip> yeah, i know
<popey> ogra_: seeing that ghosting thing http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-21-233057.png
<ogra_> yay, i'm not alone
<ogra_> your ghost even has eyes !!
<popey> then if i tap one the app wakes up
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i got that pretty much permanently here
<ogra_> after abut 20-30min it starts
<popey> so unity8 isn't keeping the screenshots
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> bug 1474319
<ubot5> bug 1474319 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app spread only shows shadows of apps, no content" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474319
<ogra_> someone said today he sees it on the vegeta too
 * popey confirms
<mcphail> ooh - krillin's screen is just the right size for viewing Brian May's stereoscopic image of Pluto
<popey> haha
<popey> holding it right up to your face?
<mcphail> yep
<popey> lulz
<jgdx> mcphail, link??
<mcphail> http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/nh-pluto-stero.jpg
<popey> battery gauge in arale is completely bonkers
<popey> it just died tellin me 1%, the "bios" battery gague says 93%
<jgdx> popey, yes sir. mad
<jgdx> mcphail, isn't that just ctrl+c ctrl+v in phot^H^H gimp?
<mcphail> jgdx: nope - several days apart. Just enough for the stereoscopic shift
<mcphail> http://www.nasa.gov/feature/rock-starastrophysicist-dr-brian-may-goes-backstage-with-new-horizons
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://plus.google.com/106959654928802469327/posts/hvmoBu2WN8B
<jgdx> mcphail, okay, cool. my tired brain expected http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li63sx8Rj91qhp4fro1_500.gif
<mcphail> aargh. That gif makes me seasick
<popey> ogra_: had any issues with your alternative web container and cookies?
<popey> ogra_: making one for google photos, ripped off from your google plus one
<popey> everything I tap it pops up a google photos wizard
<popey> like it never remembers that I've already seen it
<elimisteve> congratulations on the excellent high-profile review at www.businessinsider.com/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-review-2015-7 !
<elimisteve> gj popey and the rest of the team!
<popey> blimey
<popey> good spot elimisteve
<ahayzen> shame most of the criticisms were fixed in OTA5
<ahayzen> ..or shame they did the review before OTA5
<elimisteve> :-)
<elimisteve> ah did they?
<elimisteve> the battery life is better now? I'm reading http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/meizu-mx-4-ubuntu-edition-gets-better-battery-life-led-notifications-and-more-487350.shtml and it sounds like it
<ahayzen> they stated the battery was bad and the scopes/ui lagged/stuttered...which i believe are now fixed popey ?
<elimisteve> "Overall battery life improvements, power consumption in normal usage greatly improved"
<elimisteve> says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-5
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<popey> the battery gauge is the problem for me
<popey> it actually lasts ages, but lies
<popey> mine just said it had 1% left, and shut down. I plugged power in and it says it has 93%
<ahayzen> magic
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: have DownloadManager exp?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, strangely no i've actually never used it :-/
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> whats up?
<ahoneybun> trying to use it
<ahoneybun> to download pdfs
<ahayzen> have a look at an app that does use it like the browser
<ahoneybun> oh.
<ahoneybun> the docs should work...
<ahoneybun> they don;t even work XD
<ahayzen> hah
<ahoneybun> 1600 downloads for uBeginner
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<ahoneybun> I'm worried the app will never be finished at this pace...
<tathhu> Interesting, there's no sound on youtube-videso
<frode_> hi. im having some trouble installing ubuntu on my old mobile, its an Samsung galaxy mini, and it just got stuck right before i could install the clockworkmod, (the screen just says Downloading, do not turn off target). what can i do to fix this?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: we're buddies now lol
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah, i heard that the 810 was overheating, but didn't they use the v2.1?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yeah :D
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: they say that they are using all 8 cores at once but at a lower freq
<ahoneybun> like 1.8 gz for all 8
<ahoneybun> so it will not over heat
<ahoneybun> or get hot I should say
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Okey, but that still nice
<ahoneybun> yea of course lol
<ahoneybun> plus 4gb of RAM it will be a best
<ahoneybun> *beast
<mariogrip> Yeah! #convergence
<ahoneybun> the thing that would make true convergence is that type c usb mariogrip :)
<mariogrip> frode_:  Are the device supported? I cannot seem to find a port that is for the samsung galaxy Mini
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yes! I hope it gets true otg HD
<mariogrip> like the one does not support otg HDMI
<ahoneybun> that is a thing!
<ahoneybun> ?
<mariogrip> yes!
<ahoneybun> sweet
<mariogrip> http://img.focalprice.com//860x666/MA/MA0147/MA0147B.jpg
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-22
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: so it would be useless to buy it for the One?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yes
<ahoneybun> damn
<sturmflut2> Hm, since yesterday afternoon the store API returns   "icon_url": null   for exactly one entry: "Match The Color"
<sturmflut2> Ha, the package was updated on "2015-07-21 16:43:27"
<sturmflut2> popey: Ping
<tsdgeos> last image doesn't build?
<tsdgeos> s/build/boot
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ↑ ?
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: There were some mails on the mailing list that the latest devel-proposed images apparently don't boot
<tsdgeos> sturmflut2: not devel proposed but rc-proposed here
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: Oh, that would be a bit worse :/
<tsdgeos> and now i'm stuck into fastboot, trying to get out of there :D
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: Either press POWER and VOLUME UP for a while, or do "fastboot reboot" on the host
<tsdgeos> oh i did fastboot reboot-bootloader
<tsdgeos> seemed better according to the help
<tsdgeos> didn't help
<tsdgeos> let me try that one
<seb128> tsdgeos, can you adb to the device even if it doesn't boot?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> adb doesn't see it
<tsdgeos> fastboot does
<tsdgeos> but i haven't been able to get out of there to somewhere i can use adb
<tsdgeos> i'm stuck at the white "bq powered by ubuntu" screen
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: Probably because the flashed image is broken?
<tsdgeos> guess so yeah
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: You could download http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery.img and "fastboot boot recovery.img" it, then you have ADB and access to the internal storage
<seb128> tsdgeos, download people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-krillin.img
<seb128> tsdgeos, what sturmflut2 said
<tsdgeos> ok, let's try that
<sturmflut2> \o/
<tsdgeos> i have adb
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash still doesn't like it
<tsdgeos> i guess i can force the device
<sturmflut2> tsdgeos: You have to force the device, add "--device=krillin" to u-d-f
<tsdgeos> let me try to flash image 74 again
<tsdgeos> just in case it was some hickup
<tsdgeos> and now that i know how to recover it
 * sturmflut2 is eagerly waiting for JamesTait's daily announcement
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> sturmflut2: seb128: second flash worked :S
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey seb128
<ogra_> tsdgeos, weird, i just updated my aquaris on rc-proposed, works fine here
<tsdgeos> yeah, second time around it worked fine
<tsdgeos> so it either has to do with the previous image you had
<tsdgeos> or it's just bad luck i had
<ogra_> do you remember what your last image was ?
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> i may have been wily and then i flash rc-proposed
<tsdgeos> from yesterday for sure
<ogra_> but with --bootstrap i hope
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> is that needed?
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> indeed, else you leave all the writabnle bits from the former install around
<ogra_> *writable
<ogra_> either --wipe or --bootstrap
<tsdgeos> i see, so if i switch between channels it's better to use bootstrap
<tsdgeos> you never stop learning :)
<ogra_> if you do it via udf, yes
<solanum> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get webbrowser-app with remote inspector running.  I can connect to the device (a Nexus 4) with adb shell just fine and then I run `MIR_SOCKET=/ver/run/mir_socket webbrowser-app -- --inspector`.  The webbrowser window flashes up once and then vanishes again.  Maybe someone can help me out?  I'm running build 6 of ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu-developer if that matters.
<mardy> Elleo: hi! I'm on the OTA-5 and I've got my device into a state where the OSK won't appear; what can I do to debug the issue?
<mardy> Elleo: there's nothing under /var/crash/
<Guest46428> hi i hv a samsung galaxy note GT-N7000 set which i would like to install ubuntu touch os
<Guest46428> do u think this possible n does it works well on this device
<Guest46428> has any one tried out before
<ogra_> dbarth, whats our story wrt google photos and the G+ app ?
<ogra_> (G+ will turn off builtin photo support on august 1st)
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm, we have to write that chapter, indeed
 * ogra_ is just wondering what to do with his G+ app then
<ogra_> going to photos.google.com gets me an "update your browser" page btw
<dbarth> ogra_: but you mean for posting pictures?
<ogra_> yes, indeed
<ogra_> i assume you will have to post them via photos.g.c in the future
<dbarth> there was no official api for that, and so alex's code will need to be updated
<dbarth> if ever we can still connect to something equivalent
<solanum> I figured it out.  I changed the command line in /usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop if anyone wondered.
<JonathanFerguson> Can I get some assistance for my Asus Nexus 7 "flo" that I repeatedly get an error on http://s7.postimg.org/d64zjinkr/P1270959.jpg I have documented at  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11918690/
<dbarth> ogra_: do you run the same code for sharing pictures?
<ogra_> dbarth, no, i just rely on the builtin G+ function
<dbarth> ogra_: ie, i switched the UA on my code and that leads me nowhere :/
<ogra_> (i dont have pictures hooked into content hub)
<dbarth> ah
<ogra_> so you need to pic the little image when posting and use the G+ function to upload
<ogra_> *pick
<ogra_> JonathanFerguson, that looks a bit like a broken MMC to me
<dbarth> ogra_: so what's the path you are using?
<JonathanFerguson> ogra, Can you elaborate
<jgdx> mardy, sounds like bug 1473720
<ubot5> bug 1473720 in qtubuntu "keyboard stops working, maliit and unity8 consuming cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473720
<ogra_> dbarth, as i said, you click on "new post" (the little circle with pen on the bottom right), the new popup has a little location and a little image icon ... there you click the image that then gets you to G+ photos ... where you pick "add photo" ... that brings up content-hub to select one ... after picking it is automatically added to the post ... my app doesnt support direct calls via content hub and isnt in the picture selector though
<ogra_> JonathanFerguson, well, seems there are a lot of filesystem check errors in your first link
<mardy> jgdx: thanks, seems to be the same one indeed
<ogra_> JonathanFerguson, i'd first flash android back onto the device to make sure there is no hardware error ... and if it isnt, follow exatly the install instructions (never ever flash any img files you find anywhere directly ... they are all just unprocessed by-products)
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm, that fails on wily here :/
<ogra_> dbarth, wily ? who cares ...
<jibel> ogra_, stop saying that. What is in wily will be released at some point.
<ogra_> jibel, after being moved to vivid or after we have the X release ...
<ogra_> nothing from wily will ever see a phone directly
<seb128> right, but things wily bugs might land in vivid
<jibel> ogra_, I mean the code in wily can be released in the stable release or next release, even if wily itself won't be released
<ogra_> jibel, running anything *on* wily is just pointless here
<seb128> like new mir is in wily first and they plan to upload to vivid next
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> so bugs in that new version, which is in wily are important to fix
<seb128> or they are going to be in vivid as well
<ogra_> but after it went though deep QA testing
<seb128> which sometime is not enough
<ogra_> not in the state it entered wily
<seb128> right, still not a reason to dismiss bugs in wily
<seb128> often they are real problems
<jibel> QA is not a wall against everything
<seb128> and no need to waste QA to find them a second time
<ogra_> oh, i never said to dismiss wily bugs
<ogra_> i'm saying running stuff on wily is pointless, not that you shouldnt test your packages on it before upload :)
<ogra_> (or report bugs yoou fine when testing )
<ogra_> *find
<seb128> it's not pointless
<seb128> some of us have found bugs upfront by testing on wily devices
<ogra_> well, if you say so ...
<seb128> and got those fixed before the updates went to vivid/qa
<seb128> so it avoided wasting qa cycles
<ogra_> i think it is pointless especially since wily is so much in flux that your end up unbootable every now and then ... and especially in the context that nobody looks at the plummbing layer at all over there
<seb128> k, let's agree to disagree then
<jibel> ogra_, an unbootable device shouldn't happen, even in devel-proposed. It doesn't happen for the desktop, why should it be different for other devices?
<jibel> other products*
<ogra_> jibel, because the undertlying layer is nearly unmaintained, because of a gcc5 transition, because wily bugs are treated like 3rd class citizens ....
<ogra_> as soon as the gcc transition is done, how do you even remotely judge bugs wily vs vivid then ? you have a completely different toolchain and compile options
<ogra_> (beyond already having a ton of different libs today)
<seb128> ogra_, waving hands and letting things diverge too much and have a free pass to regress is going to bite us back big time
<ogra_> seb128, yes it is, so we should do proper QA on these images ... but we dont
<seb128> right
<seb128> but the standard reply should be "we need to fix that"
 * ogra_ is still wondering why nobody has started a community team for QA testing on devel-proposed
<seb128> not "let's not care since the situation sucks already"
<ogra_> this is a perfect task for a community based intiative
<ogra_> seb128, "dont run it if you are a user" is all i'm saying
<nhaines> I always assumed it was because upstream doesn't care about devel-proposed quality.
<ogra_> we used to care during the vivid cycle
<ogra_> the problem here is that we skip wily and work with backports this time
<ogra_> and that wily has very massive changes alongside (like the gcc transition) which we didnt have in the vivid cycle
<nhaines> It seems like that'd be a good reason to keep an eye on it.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hammock Day! 😃
<Elleo> mardy: any unity8 crash?
<Elleo> mardy: also could you run, 'gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit stay-hidden' and see what the result is?
<mardy> Elleo: nope, but jgdx already pointed me to bug 1473720 -- it's indeed the same
<ubot5> bug 1473720 in qtubuntu "keyboard stops working, maliit and unity8 consuming cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473720
<Elleo> mardy: aha, right that one
<Elleo> mardy: I believe the mir folks already have a fix lined up for that
<dbarth> ogra_: from what i read, the ability to share pictures on streams and so on is preserved after aug. 1st
<dbarth> ogra_: and oiur content hub integration should be unaffected, as it was pointing to picasa apis afaict
<ogra_> dbarth, yes, but you will likely need to use a different upload path
<ogra_> ah
<dbarth> ogra_: we may have urlpatterns to adjust though, i'm still trying to find out
<ogra_> so the picasa apüis stay around ? thats good
<dbarth> ogra_: yes apparently picasa is back with a revenge ;)
<dbarth> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/google-photos-shuts-down-august-1-google-photos-and-picasa-take-over/
<ogra_> hahaha
<mcphail> I see iOS9 will have a dock of icons you swipe in from the side to switch between apps. Is that a new thing for iOS? I wonder where they got their inspiration? ;)
<nhaines> Probably from OS/2
<popey> mcphail: it is
<ogra_> nhaines, wasnt NEXT before that ?
<ogra_> (using a sidebar with icons)
<nhaines> ogra_: could be.  I was young then.  :)
<ogra_> we all were :)
<ogra_> (younger at least, i was always old :P )
<jibel> I filed bug 1477051 for the boot issue on devel-proposed
<ubot5> bug 1477051 in live-build (Ubuntu) "Phones on devel-proposed do not boot - /bin/sh: 1: /bin/sh: initctl: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477051
<robin-hero> Hey! Somebody set the milestone of this bug to ww34-ota6? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1436912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436912 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Unlocalized notification option ("Message")" [High,New]
<tcharlss> Hi, is it ok to discuss of shipping problems related to the meizu mx4 here ?
<popey> tcharlss: you can discuss, sure, not a lot we can do about it though
<popey> better off contacting meizu directly for shipping issues
<tcharlss> Well, I wanted to know if other poeple had delay problems
<tcharlss> Because they do not answer emails
<popey> ah okay
<tcharlss> And my phone, ordered 2 weeks ago, has not been shipped yet. Unless they invent teleporation, I will not get it in time
<abeato> Laney, jhodapp set-up a silo 8 for latest gstreamer+media-hub landing so we can land both together, does it make sense?
<tcharlss> So, I just want to knwo if I'm the only one unlucky here, I'm starting to get a bit worried
<Laney> abeato: yes, can you sort out gst-bad with jhodapp, then we can copy into there?
<abeato> Laney, yes, that's the idea, I will contact you back after changes look good for jhodapp
<popey> john-mcaleely: do we have a contact at meizu we can point customers like tcharlss at?
<tcharlss> popey : well, there's a general contact email, yes
<john-mcaleely> popey, I'm not aware of one
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: Something in the store API is broken, I get "icon_url": null for one entry, namely "Match the color", id 949.
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, I'll have a look into it.
<sturmflut2> \o/
<JamesTait> Well that's weird. It looks like it's because the application doesn't have an icon in myapps.
<sverzegnassi> o/ sturmflut2, I just opened IRC and I see you asking about the issue before me. :D
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait: yep, I get a server error when I try to upload a new icon
<JamesTait> But I'm not sure how that's possible. I'll make some enquiries.
<sturmflut2> sverzegnassi: Ha! Your missing icon broke my RSS feed script!
<sverzegnassi> sturmflut2, haha
<JamesTait> sverzegnassi, can you give me a rough idea when you last attempted to upload a new icon? I'll see what I can find in the logs.
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait, I tried it again a few minutes ago. May you need the error ID?
<JamesTait> If you have it handy, it can't hurt. ☺
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait, OOPS-c8729e0381ae45e189398f6b4b2a8384
<JamesTait> Thanks, let's see what I can find.
<rbasak> Is the dialer app the right place for bugs for the incoming call alert and for outgoing calls made over Bluetooth?
<rbasak> (not UI, function issues)
<JamesTait> sverzegnassi, OK, I've found the error, I'll pass on the details for it to be fixed and let you know when to try again.
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait, thank you! \o/
<conyoo> after OTA 5 i can't upload images to twitter any more, i get this "in progress" forever semi transparent dialogue http://i.imgur.com/YujxS6n.jpg
<conyoo> meizu r3
<conyoo> stable
 * ogra_ doesnt have a twitter account, uploading to G+ works for me though
<conyoo> yeah g+ works for me 2 :>
<conyoo> and i can't debug the bug because i don't want to charge the battery yet (from usb)
<conyoo> 28h and still going strong )))
<ogra_> yay
<conyoo> oh.. i have a terminal on the phone, i'm dumb
<jgdx> pete-woods, do you want an mp against your uss-mp that fixes the tests?
<pete-woods> jgdx: either that or just totally replaces my MP, not bothered which
<jgdx> pete-woods, I default to the former
<pete-woods> jgdx: okay, whichever works for you
<jgdx> :)
<popey> conyoo: same here
<popey> dbarth: are you aware that uploading images to twitter via the webapp is broken
<daker> popey: i have seen a fix for it
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1474234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474234 in webapps-sprint "Can't add picture to post (Both gallery and camera) via Twitter " [High,In progress]
<popey> thanks daker
<popey> dbarth: any eta on that? it's quite a regression
<popey> guessing that's going to have to wait for OTA-6 :(
<popey> made my phone pretty unusable on holiday last week.
<ogra_> together with the broken telegram :)
<popey> yeah :(
<popey> i probably should have switched to stable before going on holiday.
<popey> wise
<ogra_> it was your subconcious wanting to tell you to stay away from the internets :)
<popey> yeah, nobody shares photos online when they're on holiday
<popey> stupid use case
<jgdx> seb128, got 5 mins? I'm looking at running some qml unit tests in uss, and the qmldir in inside the plugin folder is giving me headaches.
<seb128> jgdx, I don't know a lot about those things
<jgdx> seb128, who do you pick as go to guy?
<jgdx> mardy maybe? ^ :)
<seb128> jgdx, try sdk team or maybe mardy
<jgdx> seb128, thx
<pete-woods> jgdx: unity8 team are also a good contact for that sorta thing
<jgdx> pete-woods, ta
<mardy> jgdx: I can try to help, but I think that the sdk guys would know better
<jgdx> mardy, it's not specifically the qmldir, it's the fact that it's there and tries to define a plugin that does not exist (until it has been installed).
<jgdx> so if you try to import the (src) plugin folder, the qmldir will crash if there's no e.g. libUbuntuCellularPanel.so inside the folder
<mardy> jgdx: yep, IIRC I stumbled into this too... let me try to remember if/how I solved this
<jgdx> mardy, omg sweet
<mardy> jgdx: ok, the trick is to copy the qmldir file to the same directory where the .so file is
<mardy> jgdx: and in the tests you do something like  qputenv("QML2_IMPORT_PATH", SOURCE_MODULE_PATH);  so that it knows where to look for the plugin
<dbarth> popey: yes, alex has the fix
<popey> kk
<jgdx> mardy, right, that works well. :)
<jgdx> mardy, -import ${PLUGIN_PRIVATE_MODULE_DIR} for System Settings in the creation of the executable
<jgdx> mardy, but then, in the test, if I do import path/to/src/" which includes the qmldir file, it says it can't find the plugin :(
<mardy> jgdx: with the QML2_IMPORT_PATH environment variable
<mardy> jgdx: you can set it from within the test, with qputenv()
<mardy> jgdx: and you'd get the value from a cmake define
<jgdx> mardy, right, then I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11919797/
<jgdx> maybe what I'm doing is really wrong
<mardy> jgdx: can you please push this branch somewhere?
<jgdx> mardy, sure thing
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you merge trunk into your apn branch?
<kenvandine> just to be sure it's clean
<jgdx> kenvandine, dry run or the whole smash?
<kenvandine> just merge latest trunk into your branch and push it
<kenvandine> fixing any conflicts, which there might not be
<popey> dbarth: apparently this is broken in OTA-5? Worked in OTA-4, so it's a regression.
<popey> dbarth: do we have test plans to ensure this doesn't break again? Because this is quite significant breakage.
<jgdx> mardy, lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/qml-unit-tests
 * kenvandine likes the sound of what jgdx is working on
 * tathhu got sounds on youtube by pressing volume button...
 * tathhu facedesk
<mcphail> ha!
<jgdx> kenvandine, :) hit a wall tho
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm doing a landing with those 2 autopilot fixes
<kenvandine> hopefully it'll help our CI situation
<jgdx> kenvandine, great.
<mardy> jgdx: well, it looks like importing the module is working fine; what doesn't work, is importing the qml files using "import "../../../plugins/cellular" as Cellular"
<jgdx> mardy, yes, but how else get the files I want to test? :s
<mardy> jgdx: this project is using qmake, but the logic is the same: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/files/head:/tests/online-accounts-ui/qml/
<mardy> jgdx: see the "Source" directory
<mardy> jgdx: maybe cmake is smarter and it's even possible to generate the qmldir file automatically
<mardy> jgdx: and in your tests you just type "import Source 1.0"
<jgdx> mardy, brilliant!
<popey> pmcgowan: hullo. can we please get bug 1474234 on your radar. seems ota-5 regressed and we can't upload pictures to (for example) twitter
<ubot5> bug 1474234 in webapps-sprint "Can't add picture to post (Both gallery and camera) via Twitter " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474234
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, ^^
<pmcgowan> popey, wonder if that api also changed :(
<popey> there's a fix on that bug
<popey> it's our end.
<pmcgowan> ok good
<popey> FSVO of "Good" :)
<alexabreu> yes there is a fix
<alexabreu> It is on Chris' radar
<alexabreu> popey, :)
<pmcgowan> oh in oxide, poop
<popey> yeah, which means a 5-6 week wait :(
<alexabreu> pmcgowan, there is one that should mitigate the issue in webbrowser app
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, ?
<alexabreu> pmcgowan, popey this fix for another related bug should also fix it from a higher level https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-filepicker-timer-accept/+merge/264834
<dbarth> popey: it is in the test plan actually
 * mcphail can feel an OTA5.5 coming on
<popey> see also, discussions of making oxide a click
<popey> in before ogra_ says this is fixed by snappy
<jgdx> mardy, that worked. Thanks! :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: could you submit an MR for the tests for the new hotspot USS stuff, even if it's empty? I'm just going to get the silo reconfigured now
<kenvandine> Elleo, any idea what would cause this traceback?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11919975/
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's the traceback i get running the system-settings tests on vivid, but only when i run all the tests
<kenvandine> the tests that fail all pass individually
<kenvandine> Elleo, i had rhuddie looking at it, he thinks there might be a bug in the helper
<jgdx> pete-woods, 'll do
<jgdx> will
<rhuddie> Elleo, from the stack at least it looks like key object being passed from ubuntu_keyboard to autopilot is None for some strange reason. I'll have a look at the autopilot code to see what is going on there
<Elleo> kenvandine, rhuddie: it's not something I've seen before
<jgdx> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-change-test-backend/+merge/265528
<pete-woods> jgdx: were you planning to make that dependent on lp:~pete-woods/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-via-indicator ?
<pete-woods> I didn't quite follow which way round you wanted it
<pete-woods> just cause the MP ID changes if you resubmit it
<pete-woods> and I have to reconfigure again
<jgdx> pete-woods, wait
<pete-woods> … :)
<jgdx> why don't you merge this branch into yours when the time comes? no reconfig
<pete-woods> oh, that could work too
<pete-woods> but if I don't
<pete-woods> you can keep pushing to it
<pete-woods> without me
<pete-woods> and rebuild the silo, etc
<jgdx> right, that makes sense
<jgdx> though I would do it in one take.. one take jonas they call me
<rhuddie> Elleo, yes, its really strange. kenvandine you said you could reproduce the issue when running the ubuntu_keyboard tests too? it seems like there is something in a bad state
<jgdx> pete-woods,
<kenvandine> wow... according to the messaging menu, i have 255 new voice mails
<jgdx> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-change-test-backend/+merge/265530
<pete-woods> jgdx: ty!
<kenvandine> rhuddie, Elleo: not sure if i'll see the same traceback, the ubuntu_keyboard tests are still running
<jgdx> kenvandine, lookie https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/qml-unit-tests/+merge/265527
<kenvandine> but watching the screen i see it never pushes any keys
<kenvandine> jgdx, don't be a tease :)
<rhuddie> kenvandine, ok, would be good to confirm when they are finished if its the same issue or not
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's all i got captn
<kenvandine> rhuddie, well now the shell crashed :)
<Elleo> rhuddie, kenvandine: interesting, the keyboard tests were passing last week when I ran them on the autopilot cursor movement branch
<kenvandine> Elleo, yeah, i think this is all new
<Elleo> will just update the image on my phone and see if I can reproduce
<kenvandine> ugh... unity8 keeps crashing now
<kenvandine> i'm going to need to reboot this thing and try again
<rhuddie> Elleo, yes, it doesn't seem to be a problem with the ubuntu_keyboard tests as such, but that the system is somehow getting into a state that is causing them to fail
<kenvandine> Elleo, not seeing it pressing the keys on the OSK, is that what you would expect to happen if they key was None?
<kenvandine> i guess so
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'd expect it to fail instantly if the key was None, is it just sitting there? (that'd suggest waiting for a 10 second timeout on some condition)
<Elleo> kenvandine: I might be wrong though
<kenvandine> Elleo, it was just sitting there
<kenvandine> probably 10 seconds
<kenvandine> then it would start the next test
<kenvandine> i just rebooted and running again
<kenvandine> Elleo, irregardless i'm definately seeing the None for key in system-settings tests
<Elleo> kenvandine: if unity crashing keeps stopping you getting through the whole suite it might be worth running in the fast fail mode to see what errors we get prior to unity crashing
<kenvandine> how do you do that?
<kenvandine> Elleo, this was the first time i had the shell crash though
<Elleo> kenvandine: pass -ff to autopilot
<kenvandine> can we do that with phablet-test-run?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah you can :)
<kenvandine> wish i had seen that sooner!
<Elleo> heh
<anpok> hm flashing arale during fastboot hangs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920184/ any ideas?
<ogra_> anpok, what was the command you used ?
<anpok> ubuntu-device-flash -v touch --device arale --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img.1 --bootstrap --developer-mode --password 1234
<ogra_> that looks fine ... i assume there was a sudo in front ?
<anpok> hmm nope
<ogra_> try that ... not sure if our fastboot package actually ships udev rules for meizu
<ogra_> (and inded the phone needs to be in bootloader/fastboot mode ... (stating the pbvious here))
<ogra_> *obvious
<anpok> ogra_: sure state the obvious - since we left obivious city some time ago
<ogra_> haha
<rbasak> Is the dialer app the right place for bugs for the incoming call alert and for outgoing calls made over Bluetooth?
<rbasak> (not UI, function issues)
<rbasak> 1) Cannot ignore incoming call without rejecting it; 2) Calls initiated by Bluetooth go out over non-default SIM.
<rbasak> I don't see these reported anywhere already.
<anpok> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<anpok> those two will involve at least two packages
<rbasak> anpok: OK, thanks!
<kenvandine> Elleo, after rebooting i only got one failure in ubuntu_keyboard
<kenvandine> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on KeyboardContainer.activeKeypadState failed: 'SHIFTED' != dbus.String('CAPSLOCK', variant_level=1)
<kenvandine> in ubuntu_keyboard.tests.test_keyboard.UbuntuKeyboardTypingTests.test_can_type_string(upper_alpha)
<Elleo> kenvandine: interesting, looks like an attempt to double tap the shift key failed
<Elleo> kenvandine: and only registered as a single tap
<Elleo> kenvandine: don't think that'd be related to the sort of failure you had in system settings though
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> Elleo, well... i wonder if it is related
<kenvandine> thanks to -ff i'm seeing the first test failure quickly
<kenvandine> and twice it failed quickly on different tests both times with this assertion
<kenvandine> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on KeyboardContainer.activeKeypadState failed: 'SHIFTED' != dbus.String('CAPSLOCK', variant_level=1)
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, okay then that definitely sounds related ;)
<Elleo> kenvandine: perhaps the later failure to find key stuff happens as a symptom of an early change to capslock failing?
<kenvandine> first time it failed on the 4th test and the second time it was the 7th
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> race condition?
<Elleo> rhuddie: ^ looks like the double tap to change to capslock is flaky/not working?
 * kenvandine kicks self for not knowing about fail fast before
<kenvandine> my 3rd run is already running much longer than the previous 2
<kenvandine> so it's clearly flaky
<kenvandine> and i guess with nearly 130 tests, it's very likely to hit it eventually
<rhuddie> Elleo, kenvandine, very interesting, good find
<Elleo> kenvandine: might be that autopilot's attempt at a double tap is on the boundary of two single taps vs a double
<Elleo> kenvandine: although if it was two single taps I'd have thought it'd return to non-shifted mode
<Elleo> kenvandine: oh, hang on, I think I'm reading that wrong, it's attempting to go to SHIFTED but ending up in CAPSLOCK
<Elleo> that's even odder :/
<kenvandine> Elleo, i don't know if we have any tests that should need a shift
<kenvandine> afaict, we only enter digits and lower case
<kenvandine> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on KeyboardContainer.state failed: 'SYMBOLS' != dbus.String('CHARACTERS', variant_level=1)
<kenvandine> Elleo, failed much further in this time with that
<Elleo> kenvandine: sounds similar, switching to the symbol layout vs switching to shift are fairly similar things
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you give the apn prototype branch a positive review? :P
<kenvandine> Elleo, yeah, so the test that failed there enters numbers
<kenvandine> so it's in the symbols layout?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<Elleo> kenvandine: the numbers are in the symbols layout, and it's trying to change to that but ending up still in the characters layout
<kenvandine> that makes sense
<Elleo> kenvandine: either because it didn't press the symbols button, or possibly because it pressed it twice (and so switched back) which'd be consistent with it ending up in capslock in other cases
<kenvandine> Elleo, and would that be autopilot pressing those?
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, so i'm happy with that branch, but the CI results scares me... which is clearly unrelated
<kenvandine> jgdx, you've run the cellular tests on a device right?
<kenvandine> rhuddie, what do you think?  do you think that autopilot is double tapping or missing that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, now you're scaring me..
<kenvandine> jgdx, don't let that silo get published yet though, let mandel publish silo 9 first then rebuild it
<kenvandine> jgdx, well i didn't run the tests... and can't see them pass in CI, so trusting you :)
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! I see that the "icon" property of the ContentPeer is not documented; can I use it from my app, or is it going to disappear?
<kenvandine> you can use it
<mandel> jgdx, yes, let me get 9 in wily
<kenvandine> it should be documented :)
<mandel> jgdx, should not be to long, I need to get a +1
<jgdx> k
<jgdx> mandel, np
<rhuddie> kenvandine, its difficult to say without watching it fail, but it sounds like the sort of timing issue that could cause such strange problems
<mardy> kenvandine: actually, I see that in the picker you use "source: "image://content-hub/" + modelData.appId", maybe that's better for QML (because the "icon" returns a QImage, instead)
<kenvandine> mardy, probably better
<kenvandine> Elleo, rhuddie: could it be a race in changing the layout?  like the test fails because the layout didn't change in the expected time but then the next test runs and the layout isn't what it expected?
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm tested silo 09 but can you take it for a second spin, just to be sure :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: maybe; the layout should change back for any future tests assuming the keyboard is dismissed in between, but there is some delay switching between symbol and characters due to it loading new qml files
<Antony> Anyone want to test my new app?
<mandel> kenvandine, I kind of trust others more than me
<Elleo> kenvandine: shift is pretty much instant though since it's just changing labels on the existing layout
<rhuddie> kenvandine, Elleo, from the logs in jenkins the screenshot failure shows the osk to be in correct orientation (portrait)
<kenvandine> Elleo, and it's claiming after 10 seconds it's not changed
<kenvandine> mandel, i just need to test that updates download right?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, it'd easily have changed within 10 seconds
<Elleo> kenvandine: and with the shift case the issue seems to be that it's changing too far, going beyond shift into caps lock
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok
<kenvandine> so maybe tapping too many times
<Elleo> maybe, I'm not sure why it would though :/
<kenvandine> mandel, testing
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok... now i'm see the None object without ever seeing the assertion for the layout
<Elleo> kenvandine: maybe there's two separate issues there then
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> Elleo, kenvandine: *gulp* http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11920488/
<jgdx> is that benign?
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, I think that's autopilot querying the keyboard layout to find out all the keys available
<jgdx> oh
<Elleo> jgdx: not sure there's much else that could be done there, and I don't think it is actually slow in the case (rhuddie might be able to confirm though?)
<Elleo> this case*
<kenvandine> mandel, hmm... it's failing to download a click update
<kenvandine> and looking for log files, there is no current udm log file and udm isn't running
<rhuddie> Elleo, yes, that's a fairly standard warning, it will be getting the list of keys back
<kenvandine> mandel, it's sitting at 0% downloaded in settings
<Elleo> rhuddie: okay, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> mandel, i even started udm myself and then tried and nothing
<kenvandine> not downloading :/
<kenvandine> mandel, i've rebooted twice and each time it doesn't download or even start udm
<kenvandine> mandel, so that's a NACK
<kenvandine> jgdx, so you can go ahead and publish
<anpok> ogra_: didnt help - probably still borked usb.. have to rely on system-image-cli then
<ogra_> oh man
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... right your silo isn't done with QA :)
<TonyBoston> how do you guys sync Notes with ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> TonyBoston, evernote is preinstalled
<TonyBoston> ogra_ anything else?
<ogra_> not for syncing i think
<mandel> kenvandine, weird..
<mandel> kenvandine, I had no issue, what image did you use?
<kenvandine> wily mako 262
<mandel> kenvandine, hm..
<mandel> kenvandine, let me test mako
<kenvandine> what's weird is it isn't even starting udm
<JamesTait> sverzegnassi, have you tried uploading a new icon yet?
<kenvandine> also no errors like missing/bad symbol, etc
<kenvandine> mandel, i'll update to 263 and reinstall the silo again
<kenvandine> it might be a little frankenphone right now :)
<mandel> kenvandine, well, I know the lastest img does not boot, be careful
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm seeing intermittent failures in ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_phone.PhoneDualSimTestCase.test_call_fwd_unconditional_sim_1
<kenvandine> mandel, omg!
<kenvandine> too late :/
<mandel> kenvandine, oh my!
<kenvandine> maybe it's time to flash it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx,  AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on CheckBox.checked failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i've seen that fail several times today
<kenvandine> but not reliably failing
<mandel> ogra_, what is the channel for kirllin on wily, is it  ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en cause it looks like vivid to me
<kenvandine> unknown flag `revision'
<kenvandine> grr... how do i specify the revision in ubuntu-device-flash?
<kenvandine> the help says --revision
<kenvandine> but clearly that's wrong :)
<jibel> --revision before 'touch'
<kenvandine> jibel, thanks!
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, there is a weird thing between touch and not touch.. I hate the current ux of that tool :-/
<jibel> mandel, it's the channel for krillin/wily Why does it look like vivid?
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait, not yet. now I'll do
<ogra_> mandel, devel-proposed is wily i think
<mandel> jibel, ogra_ lsb_release -a says vivid
<sverzegnassi> JamesTait, it works! Thank you!
<JamesTait> sverzegnassi, brilliant! 😃
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi, JamesTait: Now let's see if my script no longer breaks
<Kipje> uhm....i'm completely new here and have problems porting ubuntu to the nexus 7. does that happen often?
<SturmFlut> Kipje: Porting? The Nexus 7 (2013) is a supported device, you just install Ubuntu on it
<JamesTait> sverzegnassi, and it has an icon on the phone now as well. ☺
<Kipje> yeah that's what i mean, sorry. but it won't install, that's the problem.
<JamesTait> I'd love to be able to say "So my work for today is done", but not a chance!
<kenvandine> mandel, maybe flashing my frankenmako will help, i'll let you know soon
<mandel> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> i guess the benefit of an unbootable update, pushing me to clean up :)
<mandel> kenvandine, well, I flash always just in case :)
<mandel> kenvandine, I really really don't trust me
<kenvandine> :)
<Elleo> kenvandine, rhuddie: just ran the keyboard tests on wily (with hiding hacked out) and they all passed, so might be related to the new autopilot stuff on vivid
<Elleo> kenvandine, rhuddie: only run them once so far though, so hardly definitive
<kenvandine> Elleo, i ran them yesterday on wily and had 4 or 5 failures
<kenvandine> without hacking :)
<kenvandine> but the fix was there
<Elleo> kenvandine: right, so the fix would seem to be the main difference between our setups currently
<rhuddie> Elleo, kenvandine, I'll also ask veebers if he has any ideas on this
<Elleo> kenvandine: can you link me to that branch so I can see what it actually does?
<kenvandine> Elleo, yeah, i had the fixed autopilot from the silo at the time
<Kipje> there are two problems that happening, depending on the installation: 1) sometimes it simply boots into android instead of ubuntu or 2) it tells me that the root directory should be changed, and regardless of what I answer it just hangs at the 'Google' screen when booting.
<kenvandine> Elleo, the autopilot branch?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> Elleo, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/add_osk_show_workaround/+merge/264944
<kenvandine> Elleo, you can also install autopilot from wily-proposed
<kenvandine> Elleo, oh... autopilot is no longer held in wily-proposed
<kenvandine> Elleo, hmm... now i'm confused
<kenvandine> it is held in wily-proposed but it doesn't seem to be on the excuses page
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.5.1+15.10.20150716-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> that's the version with the fixes
<Elleo> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> ah, it is on the excuses page... i just missed it :)
<Elleo> :)
<jibel> mandel, I flashed ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu mako #262 and lsb_release says Wily. And the checksum of the rootfs is the same than the equivalent krillin image in devel-proposed
<jibel> mandel, can you double-check what system-image-cli -i tells you
<jibel> I'll try krillin later
<kenvandine> mandel, ok... after flashing and installing silo 9 it does work fine
<kenvandine> mandel, but now we need to wait to rebuild silo 9 after silo 30 finishes publishing and is merged
<kenvandine> mandel, sorry... must have been my frankenmako :)
<mandel> kenvandine, no problem, I prefer a false error than a false positive
<mandel> kenvandine, that is why I asked you to take a look, to make sure that I did not "force" it to work :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, all tests in the apn-prototype pass, except for the ones with a kbd in them. They all pass locally (desktop).
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, cool
<kenvandine> those kbd fixes just landed
<kenvandine> so mind giving them a kick again with 0.3+15.04.20150722-0ubuntu1 installed?
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> that wouldn't have the apn editor :)
<kenvandine> nevermind
<kenvandine> jgdx, btw... i found that call fwd test was actually failing reliably, even when run alone
<kenvandine> but i'm wondering if it had something to do with ofono-phonesim being running (even though we mock it)
<kenvandine> that stuff got installed when running the messenger-app tests
<kenvandine> i just purged all that and trying again
<kenvandine> i know yesterday it was passing individually :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, nope... still failing individually
<kenvandine> weird
<TonyBoston> now I have to ask...how can I remove Apps/Scopes?
<davmor2> TonyBoston: For apps just long press on them, for apps you can unfavourite currently but there is no removal system yet
<TonyBoston> davmor2 you mean Scopes can't be removed??
<davmor2> TonyBoston: If they are installed by you, you can remove them from the store, But the default scopes have no removal process currently
<TonyBoston> davmor2 just asked because you wrote Apps twice
<TonyBoston> got it now :)
<davmor2> TonyBoston: ah sorry ye meant scopes for the second one :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, mind reviewing the apn editor tests since you have a good grasp on them?
<jgdx> kenvandine, how do the call fwd test fail?
<Elleo> bfiller: tested silo 2, and other than the general issue with autopilot failures we're having on vivid it all seems good
<bfiller> Elleo: ack
<bfiller> will mark it ready
<TonyBoston> did one of you guys try to make an sdcard bigger than 32GB work?
<josue> hi everyone!
<josue> i've got a question about install apps in ubuntu phone
<josue> i want to know if there is anyway to install apps with a apt-get script like i do in ubuntu desktop
<josue> phone apps ofcourse
<mcphail> josue: you can't use apt-get safely on the phone. You can use the command line to install apps, though
<josue> how?
<josue> i just want to install all my favourite apps in one step when i have to flash the device
<mcphail> josue: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted _packagename_
<Elleo> bfiller: great, thanks
<mcphail> josue: it won't download the apps - you need to do that manually
<josue> :'(
<mcphail> josue: just keep them in the home directory
<josue> ok ok
<mcphail> josue: that doesn' get wiped if you are switching channels
<josue> i didnt know if there is anyway to do it with a script
<mcphail> josue: of course, but you'd need to write the script :)
<josue> this wont be a problem
<josue> im sure that it would be faster than install manually
<josue> hehe
<mcphail> josue: I have a little script to apply my tweaks after a channel switch.
<mcphail> josue: need adblocking, ringtones etc
<josue> could you send it to me in a mail? i want to learn
<josue> apps too?
<bfiller> Elleo: which device and image number did you test on?
<mcphail> josue: I don't have it installing apps by default
<popey> josue: i have a script which downloads every free app from the store, which i mirror at http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/
<mcphail> josue: http://termbin.com/vdkd
<Elleo> bfiller: arale, rc-proposed image 63
<bfiller> Elleo: thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<josue> how you install apps with wget? this isnt for download the webpage?
<ogra_> mcphail, gdbserver should be in the image i think
 * ogra_ remembers seeding it somewhere recently 
<mcphail> ogra_: has it been added now?
<mcphail> ogra_: i think the bug is still open
<ogra_> oh, wait, no ... that was in snappy .... mixing things up ... but here is can validly say "fixed in snappy" to make popey happs :P
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> *happy even
<josue> in desktop i have a sh script to install a list of programs with apt-get, make folders, shortcouts for others partitions etc etc...
<ogra_> mcphail, sil2100 took over seed management for touch ... probably he is better at it than me ... bribe him tomorrow ;)
<ogra_> (seems he is gone for the day)
<antony> Anyone want to test my app?
<mcphail> ogra_: :)
<mcphail> antony: what is it and what size is it? (on 2G connection just now so downloading is slllooooow)
<antony> 8.3k
<mcphail> antony: I can try to get it. Link?
<antony> Its on the software center as cellular beta.
<antony> Ubuntu store i mean.
<mcphail> antony: aargh - just getting download errors
<antony> Thats worrying. I was getting those but i figured it was an issue with the emulator.
<mcphail> antony: download bar reads 100% immediately and then the error comes up
<antony> Yep same for me
<antony> Anyone else able to confirm?
<mcphail> Where do I find the Store logs?
<antony> ? You mean the statistics
<mcphail> antony: no - the logs on the device to see if I can find out why this fails
<popey> JamesTait: ^^^
 * JamesTait looks
<antony> Not sure. I didn’t include any error logging capability in the app if thats what you mean
<mcphail> antony: no - I'm wondering whether the Ubuntu Store writes a log if an install fails
<mcphail> popey: does your mirror of the app work?
<antony> mine?
<mcphail> antony: yes - popey owns the internet
<antony> I get a download error when i try and download it via the emulator but it works when i deploy localy.
<JamesTait> popey, can you try your package upload again?
<JamesTait> antony, I also get a download error trying to install Cellular Beta, but have managed to install other apps.
<JamesTait> I'm looking into why.
 * mcphail wonders whether there is a "JamesTait's day of the year" app in the store?
<JamesTait> That'd be better as a Today Scope section.
<mcphail> true
<JamesTait> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11921300/ <-- Error installing Cellular.
<JamesTait> tl;dr - bad version number, doesn't start with a digit.
<JamesTait> Which is odd if you can install the same click locally.
<ogra_> wow
<antony> Ill go ahead and fix that
<JamesTait> And if that's the actual error, obviously a bug on the server side validation as well.
 * ogra_ is impressed about the " (4)." ... how does that even work
<ogra_> space and brackets in the package name
<JamesTait> ogra_, I probably attempted to install it a few times. ☺
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> still odd that you get spaces in the filename then
<JamesTait> I blame mandel. 😉
<ogra_> yeah, totally :)
<antony> Fixed the package but cant  upload it  The uploaded version (2) is not newer than the current version (.1).
<mcphail> ha! got to love computers
<antony> Going to delete the store entry and completely re submit it
<JamesTait> Well https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1477249 is the bug for allowing the invalid version number.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477249 in Software Center Agent "Poor validation of uploaded click version numbers" [Undecided,New]
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, pong
<Elleo> kenvandine: after just installing the updated autopilot package I got both a shift and a None failure on the keyboard tests
<Elleo> kenvandine: will run a few more times without it to see if I ever hit them when I don't have it
<kenvandine> Elleo, glad you're seeing the same thing
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Could you please explain why this function https://github.com/jhodapp/libhybris/blame/audio-recording/compat/media/media_format_layer.cpp#L181 return mf->height and not slice_height?
<antony> Cant find the permanent delete button in my apps
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, that's old code and not the actual trunk for libhybris
<antony> Well now it looks like i cant upload packages even under a different app.
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: the code is still the same in code-review's master
<peat-psuwit> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=ubuntu/libhybris.git;a=blob;f=compat/media/media_format_layer.cpp;h=79ec41d148e3badb718f7548315d009f69835d42;hb=11245867fd5479570a9ae94199ba9581abe4a6ed#l181
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, yes indeed, just making sure you're aware of that
<JamesTait> antony, can you tell me the name of the new app you just tried to upload that failed?
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Ok. Then, why it's mf->height and not mf->slice_height?
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, one sec
<antony> Removed the beta so now its just cellular
<antony> Still get: The uploaded version (2) is not newer than the current version (.1).
<JamesTait> antony, did you just change the title, or the actual package name? (i.e. Did you change "Cellular Beta" to "Cellular", or did you change "cellular_beta.excelsior-studio" to "cellular.excelsior-studio")?
<antony> Just the application name.
<JamesTait> So the former ("Cellular Beta" to "Cellular")?
<kenvandine> Elleo, so what's interesting there is you had worked around the only issue fixed in that autopilot landing (i think)
<kenvandine> and it worked for you
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, honestly I don't remember why it's height anymore...I wrote that code 2+ years ago...there was a reason but I don't remember it
<kenvandine> but with their fix... it's flaky
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, why do you ask?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, and the keyboard version I tested against still had the work around for that issue
<kenvandine> Elleo, so i think that means the bug is in autopilot, not in the keyboard helper
<antony> Yes
<JamesTait> antony, I'm also trying to find out if it's now possible to permanently delete an app; it wasn't possible for a while, but I know it was being looked into.
<Elleo> kenvandine: but I'd like to run it a few more times without that package just to be sure, as it might have just been luck that it passed last time
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you articulate that in a bug report against autopilot?
<kenvandine> ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure, will do once I've finished the extra test runs
<JamesTait> antony, do you not see "Delete forever" under "Publish your application" on the app details page?
<kenvandine> veebers should be online soon, i can make sure he looks at it right away
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: It seems to break software rendering (actually, thumbnail) on my device (you know, custom color format)
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, have you tried with slice_height instead?
<kenvandine> Elleo, i would just say it's flaky and paste some tracebacks...  :)
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, I will accept a patch
<antony> Nope. I feel like a saw it there yesterday.
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: In libhybris? That's what I'm trying.
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, yeah
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, alright great, also make sure to test hardware rendering with that change just to make sure it doesn't break
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Thanks for reminding that.
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, np, I'm sure the explanation is something like that's what was used in another example elsewhere and it made sense for the initial cases, but I don't remember specifically anymore. I should have put a comment for the reason
<JamesTait> matiasb, hi!
<matiasb> o/
<JamesTait> matiasb, antony is having problems uploading an app. The first upload had an invalid version number, which the phone refused to install.
<JamesTait> matiasb, so he corrected that, but the store rejects the nrew version number, because 2 apparently isn't greater than .1!
<matiasb> ack, let me check the details
<JamesTait> antony, I need to go and do dad stuff for a few hours, but I'll leave you in the more-than-capable hands of matiasb in the meantime.
<mandel> JamesTait, wait what?
<antony> lol
<mandel> JamesTait, wait, you mention me and run away... coincidence? I think not!!!
 * mandel yells: "is a trap!"
<matiasb> antony, give me a min and let me see if I can re-enable the delete option for you
<maggots> hello world
<mcphail> hello maggots
<maggots> how long does an emulator take to build
<mcphail> always longer than you expect
<mcphail> and then works slower than you feared
<cwayne1> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/today-scope/+bug/1459394 is fixed right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1459394 in Today Scope "No news headlines since the news scope update" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cwayne1: it is
<maggots> lol i ordered the phone today, downloaded the sdk and trying to make an interface for the raspberry pi, basically buttons for the gpio pins
<maggots> used python as i don't know c++
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Using slice_height, thumbnail seems to work now. (using vs-thumb)
<antony> Any luck on enabling delete?
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, nice!
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: How to wipe thumbnail cache?
<tathhu> maggots: "the phone"?
<mcphail> I'm not sure the emulator is particularly useful, I'm afraid. Working with a real device is so much better
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, look in .cache, there should be a sqlite db somewhere
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, get rid of that and reboot...there's probably a better way but I'm not aware of it
<maggots> yes the meizu phone i'm in the eu
<tathhu> maggots: oh, cool ^^ got the e5
<maggots> is it fast on that hardware?
<mandel> kenvandine, silo 09 is done, are you ok with me setting it to tested?
<maggots> it's been about a 40 minutes and it's still building *sigh
<kenvandine> mandel, yeah
<SturmFlut> jgdx: Just out of curiosity, what would be the easiest way to get an image on my arale that comes with the WiFi Hotspot feature?
<matiasb> antony, ok, could you check if you have the delete option available now?
<kenvandine> SturmFlut, do you know how to install a silo for testing?  it's in our landing silo 46
<jgdx> SturmFlut, there are no images… ^
<antony> Yep
<kenvandine> mandel, silo 9 is dirty, so i'll kick a rebuild
<SturmFlut> kenvandine: No, never done anything like that.
<jgdx> SturmFlut, check out the newbieguide (i use that all the time)
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Now confirmed, thumbnail now works correctly. FYI, the cache is at .cache/thumbnails/
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp:
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, perfect
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: And video playback doesn't break, too.
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, alright, what device are you testing on?
<jgdx> SturmFlut, if you're here tomorrow morning-ish (EU time) I can walk you through it. Given you have adb acc. :)
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: LG L90 Dual (D410)
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, do you have a mako or other official model by chance?
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Sorry, no.
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, no worries, just curious
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, propose a patch when you're ready and I'll test it on the other devices
<mandel> kenvandine, again? I just did that (well, before I took the dog out)
<mandel> kenvandine, thx
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: How to send the patch?
<SturmFlut> jgdx: I think I could work it out from the newbie guide, but I'll be on vacation from tomorrow on. So next time maybe. Thanks for being willing to help me though, very much appreciated :)
<kenvandine> mandel, you did?  it was still showing as dirty
<kenvandine> mandel, unless i'm bit by a stale dashboard page :)
<kenvandine> mandel, sorry... i bet that was it
<kenvandine> mandel, i'll handle it, thx!
<eschatus> ogra_ & jgdx : Just an update to let you know the ending, in case someone else falls into the same pit: Trying to add the recovery.img (from Alex Tu) to u-d-f with --recovery-image=xxx gave this terrifying result: http://imgur.com/eKE0ucz
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, should I update the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> mandel, i did
<kenvandine> i'll wait for it to finish building though
<kenvandine> before i publish it
<eschatus> However, by following this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html with the same recovery image, and using the down / up power buttons to enter fastboot / recovery mode it finally succeeded :)
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, you can do a pull request against the mako tree and gerrit here: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/
<eschatus> ogra_ & jgdx: Thanks for all the help! :)
<SturmFlut> eschatus: Wow, I've never seen that screen.
<antony> Reuploaded it and submitted for review. Thanks
<antony> brb
<mandel> kenvandine, perfect,  we need to get the silo for vivid ready, do you know how to do that, we need to copy all packages over and then just create an mr for click scope, right?
<mandel> kenvandine, since they are all using dual landing AFAIK
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Using repo, right?
<kenvandine> you can do a sync
<kenvandine> mandel, so sync all the packages, which will just sync the sources and rebuild
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, yeah
<eschatus> SturmFlut: It's a bit blurry (taken with the BQ), but it's a chip with a red Ø. Didn't give a good feeling at all. ;)
<mandel> kenvandine, except the click-scope
<mcphail> eschatus: the only way they could make that picture scarier would be to make it a picture of a brick
<kenvandine> mandel, that has a 15.04 branch?
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, and diff dependencies
<kenvandine> mandel, ok
<mandel> kenvandine, it uses a diff version of ubuntuone-creds
<kenvandine> yes then
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll ask how to do that in the ci channel, I'll take care
<mandel> kenvandine, no problemo
<kenvandine> sync:ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-009,wily content-hub ubuntu-system-settings ubuntu-download-manager
<kenvandine> mandel, put that in the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> mandel, column G
<kenvandine> mandel, i'm getting it started
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, that is going to my notes :)
<kenvandine> mandel, row 63
<kenvandine> add the click-scope branch in there
<kenvandine> mandel, also add the testing instructions
<kenvandine> mandel, with this we can actually sync the packages before they make it to wily
<mandel> perfect
<mandel> kenvandine, doing it now
<kenvandine> cool
<antony> mcphail try installing it now
<mandel> kenvandine, wait, you did everything and just want me to do the MR, correct?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and add test instructions
<kenvandine> mandel, let me know when you add the MR, and I can create the silo
<ogra_> eschatus, yay, awesome, happy it worked out
<mandel> kenvandine, ok
<antony> Anyone want to test my app?
<mandel> kenvandine, done
<crs> Hi alltogether :) is there some problem with the newest devel-proposed version? because it bricks my phone. Tried two times
<kenvandine> crs, mako?
<kenvandine> crs, i think image 263 is bad
<crs> yes, nexus 4, mako, tried 263 and 264. They both stopped at the google logo for me
<kenvandine> yeah, flash it with 262
<crs> ok, thanks :)
<kenvandine> not sure why though
<kenvandine> i know 262 is good
<crs> ok i will try that. I was at 228 for a long time because mobile data didnt work with newer ones
<crs> thanks for your help :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> mandel, building in silo 17
<mandel> kenvandine, superb
<antony> Anyone want to test my app?
<ahoneybun> antony: have a .click or is it in the store?
<antony> store
<antony> Its called cellular beta
 * ahoneybun looks for it
<antony> Are you aarom?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> meant to type aaron
<antony> What side of the map are you on?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<ahoneybun> top right?
<antony> Im comeing to eat you :)
<ahoneybun> so this is on a server
<antony> Yes
<antony> The maps meant for around 20 people and we only have 2
<ahoneybun> bit laggly
<antony> Still lagging?
<ahoneybun> not badl
<antony> Ricoh ate me
<ahoneybun> ive seen no one
<antony> The map is 500by500 squares
<popey> antony: i played a couple of times, but on the second play, whenever I touch the screen to move, the keyboard pops up
<antony> Ill look into it
<popey> antony: url is broken in your desktop file too
<popey> http:/cellular.dynu.com:3000
<popey> should have two slashes
<antony> Fixed the url
<antony> Come kill antony 2. Want to see if i get the keyboard issue
<popey> painfully slow
<antony> What device are you using?
<popey> desktop pc :)
<antony> Emulator?
<popey> no, desktop pc, chrome
<antony> Could just be high ping. What country do you live in?
<r00t_x> hi ;)
<popey> uk
<popey> i am seeing popey2 still alive, but popey ate him ages ago
<antony> Try the - ping command from your desktop
<popey> oh, this is on your home connection?
<popey> yeah, it _just_ told me popey2 died, which i did ages ago
<popey> avergae ping of 127
<antony> 127 shouldnt be to bad
<antony> Yep im hosting it from my home
<antony> Using dyndns to fix dynamic ip issues
<popey> k
<antony> Well the game seems functional at least and i wasnt able to reproduce the keyboard issue on the emulator.
<popey> try typing the nickname in and press enter, rather than tap the button
<popey> thats what I did
<antony> Main issue is that the server needs more people in order for the game to be fun.
<r00t_x> guys is there any option to put ubuntu touch to samsung galaxy tab 3?
<popey> antony: if it's slow you won't get more people
<popey> I suspect it's not slow for you because you're sat on the same piece of ethernet as i is
<antony> Could have just been a temporary issue i just tested it with a low bandwidth proxy with a 600ms ping and it was bad but not unbearable. I would think 127 ping would be fine.
<TonyBoston> kind of weird when I can access the aquaris on a mac but not in ubuntu
<r00t_x> guys is there any option to put ubuntu touch to samsung galaxy tab 3?
<antony> You can create your own rom
<r00t_x> yhm
<r00t_x> im not that good
<mcphail> antony: got your game. It is a bit like osmosis
<antony> Its multilayer arena. Needs more people for it to actually be fun though
<jgdx> eschatus, oh sorry that happened. You should get in contact with meizu support at this point. :|
<antony> Noticing any lag?
<mcphail> a little
<mcphail> does your blob get slower as it gets fatter?
<antony> yes
<antony> What part of the map are you on?
<mcphail> top right corner
<mcphail> ha
<mcphail> i am mega blob
<mcphail> has potential. I'd rather it had an inertia mechanic, like osmosis, rather than simply slowing down though
<mcphail> antony: I'll be away until next Tuesday, but would be happy to join a big game to stress test it then if you want
<taiebot> Is the calendar on the Today scope gone for good?
<taiebot> i meant there was a big icon with todays date on top of the Today scope. Is this suppose not to be here anymore?
<mwenning> hi ubuntu touch guys
<mwenning> I have a Nexus 7 with a bluetooth mouse attached, looks like it works but no cursor shows up.  Ring any bells?
<eschatus> jgdx: You got the end, right? I got it running again after the bad chip screen appeared. :) Was hoping I could figure out away without bothering them so they might think - hey this worked great, no trouble at all, let's make a bunch of Ubuntu phones already!
<eschatus> :)
<taiebot> mwenning it s normal it s not fully implemented yet
<mwenning> taiebot,  thx.  ETA?  Workarounds?
<taiebot> mwenning i think it will not land in a long time  it's a mir thing and they are still working on it.
<antony> Is it possible to publish mobile apps to desktop yet?
<Gedichtewicht_> test
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-23
<jyfn91> Hello?
<jyfn91> Can someone help me with a question?
<jyfn91> Anyone there?
<jyfn91> Hmm.
<jyfn91> I have Ubuntu Kylin installed right now, and its running on a lenovo laptop with touchscreen.
<jyfn91> I wanted to know if its possible to add the functions on to my current OS?
<jyfn91> I did some searching, but I got kind of confused.
<jyfn91> Hello, can someone assisst me?
<anpok_> jyfn91: the function?
<anpok_> do you mean the new unity8 desktop?
<jyfn91> I'm trying to get the touch to work on my laptop
<jyfn91> I have ubuntu kylin
<jyfn91> is that possible?
<anpok_> ah thats why you joined #-touch..
<nhaines> jyfn91: this channel is for phone and tablet support, not the desktop edition of Ubuntu.
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nhaines> !zh
<ubot5> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nhaines> You might have better luck there, or on AskUbuntu.com  :)
<jyfn91> thanks
<nhaines> Plus, it's too early here... more people will be around in this channel in two or three hours.  But the other channels are more suited.
<jyfn91> quick question, why don't you guys bother with the notepads that are touch screen
<jyfn91> is that not on the agenda?
<anpok_> it will be addressed..
<jyfn91> for the touch interface, I was looking on ubuntu's website, and they don't seem to focus on the desktop version
<jyfn91> alright
<anpok_> the applications written for tablet and phone have a way better touch support..
<nhaines> But work on the phone interface is still continuing and it's slowly being expanded to desktops.
<jyfn91> thanks anyways
<nhaines> Probably 16.10 will be where it all works out of the box.
<jyfn91> oh, very nice
<anpok_> jyfn91: if you want to try somethiing, not yet finished for productive use
<nhaines> It'll be easier to install and test in 15.10 and 16.04, but that's just how long it takes.  :)
<anpok_> .. you coult try the unity8 desktop.. but beware - still in development.
<anpok_> *could
<jyfn91> thanks for the notice
<jrg> is there any word at all about a US release of the newer devices?
<jrg> the Meizu looks so nice
<dholbach> good morning
<eschatus> jrg: Order one to someone you know in the EU, then have them send it to you by mail. Worked for me. ;)
<jrg> oh?
<jrg> they have proper bands?
<jrg> i need one that works on tmobile bands here
<ogra_> jrg, the maizu can do HSPA+ in the US .... no LTE though
<ogra_> *meizu
<nhaines> ogra_: now I just need a convergence-ready LTE device to come out in the US.  :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i'm sure it will happen at some point :)
<nhaines> My Nexus 7 is already almost enough that people are becoming intrigued.  I need to test it some time to see if I could type in it with a Bluetooth keyboard without the screen shutting off.
<nhaines> Actually, I'd just be happy with a painted mouse cursor in Mir.  :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: morning. you got time to merge trunk into your hotspot-bindings branch following the USS landing yesterday?
<jgdx> pete-woods, sure
<pete-woods> thanks!
<jgdx> pete-woods, 'twas clean. Pushed.
<pete-woods> awesomes
<nocturn> Hi all.  Can I develop python applications for Ubuntu phone?
<nhaines> nocturn: it is not supported, but you can apparently use PySide and package a python interpreter and the other python libraries you need inside your click package.
<nocturn> nhaines, that is a shame, I will try pyside
<nhaines> nocturn: while I agree on principal, I also agree with the phone developers that having a handful of python interpreters running at once on a phone is probably a bad idea.  :)
<nocturn> nhaines, that is true, don't know how much overhead it would be.  Default is QT/QML?
<jgdx> nocturn, yup
<nocturn> nhaines, and there is no facitly for background processes I read?
<nhaines> Not presently.  There's work ongoing for some kind of periodic data handler, but I'm not sure anything other than core apps use it right now.
 * RAOF 's Pebble Time should be shipping soon, so I'll probably poke at least at bluetooth backgrounding at some point in the near future :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gorgeous Grandma Day! 😃
<jgdx> JamesTait, wut
<JamesTait> jgdx, https://youtu.be/g5TVKhjEVtQ
<jgdx> JamesTait, aww, that's nice
<ulrichard> Are there any plans to allow clipboard paste in the browser? I have been hoping for it with every system upgrade.
<popey> yes
<r00t_x> hi ;)
<r00t_x> guys is there any option to put ubuntu to my samsung galaxy tab 3 ?
<popey> I dont think that's a supported device. Someone would need to port it
<r00t_x> yhm
<r00t_x> ok then ;)
<r00t_x> thanks ;)
<conyoo> r00t_x https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<nocturn> Hi, Can I access files on my ubuntu phone (Meizu, OTA-5)?
<nocturn> It does not show in filemanager when I connect USB
<popey> is it unlocked?
<nocturn> popey, I just found it I think, it need a usb3 port?
<nocturn> it works on my usb3 port
<popey> shouldn't do. but the meizu can be very picky about ports and cables
<nocturn> popey, do you know what the files tab in the notification bar does?
<nocturn> Anyone know if Jabber/XMPP will ever happen on Ubuntu Touch, Ticket had been untouched for a year and comment today pretty much say it is abandonned (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1247216)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247216 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Support for XMPP" [Wishlist,In progress]
<r00t_x> conyoo: thx ;) but too much work with this ...
<boghison> Hello! I have a question/error regarding apparmor. When I try to initiate an XHR, this happens: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11924773/
<cwayne1> is there a way to programatically revoke permission to get location from a specific app?
<cwayne1> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> cwayne1, I don't think so, we leave it to the user to do that. Probably best to check with kenvandine if there would be a way via settings
<knuella> i think i have found a bug in the webbrowser-app. Every time when i open the app a "java-warnmeldung" (engl.: warning massage) appears with the following content: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Ubuntu wurde zufällig als das heutige gklückliche mobile gerät ausgewählt! [...] Klicken Sie auf OK [...]" (engl., analogous: "You have won s.th., pleas press the OK!"). Does anyone know this?
<knuella> or is this only facebook advertising? Problem is i cant get back to an other side...
<TonyBoston> is exchange web services possibly being implemented in ubtuntu touch?
<TonyBoston> in future plans
<JamesTait> Very weird behaviour from my Nexus 4 the last 18 hours or so. Received an SMS from my dad last night, responded via the notification, he didn't receive it and it's not in my sent messages; got a call from my wife this morning, but the notification showed the caller as the person who sent the last SMS I had open in Messaging, and the recent calls in Dialler show the same even after a reboot.
<nocturn> TonyBoston, technically, they can as there is an evolution backend for it
<nocturn> Don't think gui integration is anywhere on track though
<nocturn> I'm personally waiting for activesync support (which Android and IOS do) to connect with Zarafa
<TonyBoston> nocturn okay, yeah active sync would be good too
<ogra_> TonyBoston, patches will surely not be rejected though :) the code is out there :)
<TonyBoston> ogra_ haha, If I would know how to do it, I'd do it
<ogra_> just find someone who and and convince her/him ;)
<ogra_> *who can
<ogra_> i didnt say yoou need to do it yourself ;)
<TonyBoston> okay :)
<robin-hero> Hey all! I followed the instructions from the [Call for testing] Wi-Fi Hotspots (Internet tethering) e-mail on mailing list, but can't see the new menu entry in the Cellular data menu.
<popey> jgdx: ^
<robin-hero> I am on r24 (bq E4.5)
<davmor2> robin-hero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestingProcessesUbuntuPersonal#Silo_Testing follow the bit from pinning the silo
<davmor2> robin-hero: it might  be that you didn't actually install it at all
<robin-hero> davmor2: Thanks, I1ll try this
<robin-hero> phone is rebooting, so excited :D
<ogra_> someonbe should really write a warning to such "please test" threads that users need/should re-flash their devices afterwards
<ogra_> or at least switch them to readonly manually afterwards
<robin-hero> no luck, still no menu entry
<jgdx> robin-hero, could you paste the output of apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings ?
<robin-hero> Reading package lists... Done             + adb shell SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/askpass.sh sudo -A apt-get dist-upgrade --yes Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. + adb shell rm -f /tmp/askpass.sh + adb reboot
<jgdx> no menu at all means it hasn't been installed, like davmor2 says
<robin-hero> jgdx: how can I do that?
<robin-hero> oh I got it
<kenvandine> Elleo, any more news on the autopilot issue?
<kenvandine> Elleo, if i remove the tests for the phone and security panels, i don't seem to get those keyboard issues
<kenvandine> both of those panels include number pads
<kenvandine> number layout rather
<robin-hero> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925219/
<Elleo> kenvandine: interesting, I'm just running again now with the autopilot fix package reinstalled to generate some errors to upload
<Elleo> kenvandine: the tests runs I did without it all passed (except one where unity crashed)
<jgdx> robin-hero, in my last email in the call for testing thread you'll find instructions.
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok, yeah i got 2 full runs 100% with those 2 sets of tests moved out of the way
<kenvandine> 107 passed :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool, that should help narrow things down then
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Could you please take a look at https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/374/
<kenvandine> and i think the difference in those panels is the number only layout
<kenvandine> Elleo, call forwarding and PIN setting
<Elleo> jgdx: I tried installing the wifi hotspot silo on my arale, but I don't see anything in the Mobile panel?
<jgdx> Elleo, _nothing_ new?
<Elleo> kenvandine: right, once this test run has finished I'll see if any of the errors we get on the keyboard tests are on layout change tesets
<Elleo> kenvandine: did it actually happen on those tests, or on tests after those?
<jgdx> Elleo, up the priority on the silo could work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestingProcessesUbuntuPersonal#Silo_Testing
<Elleo> jgdx: nope, nothing
<kenvandine> i think after those tests
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, okay
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you see my comment about bumping that sleep up to 1 second fixed the focus issue?
<Elleo> jgdx: okay, will give that a try
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm guessing in normal use 0.5 is enough, but sometimes under testing it isn't
<jgdx> kenvandine, not yet
<kenvandine> look at my query from last night :)
<kenvandine> at least it seemed to fix it, i had several full passes with that fix :)
<kenvandine> without needing to touch the dialog during autopilot testing :-p
 * jgdx looks frantically at all channels, all windows
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, yes, thanks for submitting that!
<popey> cwayne1: bug 1476501 for you perhaps?
<ubot5> bug 1476501 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Full of "No title" events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476501
<popey> (in today scope)
<cwayne1> nope, we just take whatever EDS gives us
<seb128> mardy, hey, are you around to discuss https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1432613/+merge/256629 ?
<robin-hero> jgdx: davmor2: I am a dumbass, I made the silo.pref file on my laptop, not my phone :D Now it works :D Just started testing
<davmor2> robin-hero: \0/
<jgdx> robin-hero, nays!
<Elleo> jgdx: nothing to upgrade
<jgdx> Elleo, how'd you install the silo?
<Elleo> jgdx: the citrain tool
<jgdx> Elleo, manually then: sudo apt-get install {indicator-network,qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity,libconnectivity-qt1}=0.5.2+15.04.20150722-0ubuntu1 {ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=0.3+15.04.20150722-0ubuntu1
<Elleo> right, those are being upgraded now
<Elleo> jgdx: restarted, but still nothing new on the mobile panel :/
<jgdx> Elleo, you don't even see "Foo bar is disabled because baz?"
<Elleo> hmm, interestingly it actually only updated some of those packages
<Elleo> didn't update ubuntu system settings or libsystemsettings, only the other three
<robin-hero> jgdx: It works very well. :)
<Elleo> just claims they're already the newest version, despite being 20150413 instead of 20150722
<jgdx> Elleo, uuh what
<jgdx> robin-hero, awesome :)
<Elleo> jgdx: wrong version, just looked at the ppa it's 20150723 now
<Elleo> jgdx: so those are updating now
<jgdx> Elleo, right
<mardy> seb128: yep, what about it?
<Elleo> jgdx: awesome, works now; connecting to this via my phone right now \o/
<seb128> mardy, why did you keep the account-plugin-windows-live deb?
<seb128> mardy, is windows-live.provider or login.live.com.conf still useful?
<jgdx> Elleo, \o/ \o/
<Elleo> jgdx: based on what you said yesterday, I'm guessing the arale acts as a sort of wifi repeater if you're already connected to a wifi network (instead of sharing its cellular connection)?
<Elleo> jgdx: as I'm getting very high speeds on speedtest.net when connecting through it, but it only shows Edge being available for cellular data
<jgdx> Elleo, yeah, and looking at nmcli d/c reinforces this, unless I'm misunderstanding something
<Elleo> jgdx: okay, that's a pretty cool feature really, although it'd be nice if we could make it clear somehow that's what's happening
<Elleo> I can think of a few places it'd be handy to be able to instantly turn my phone into a repeater and extend a wifi signal
<jgdx> Elleo, yeah, I'll create a bug for that as well as the "n connected clients" bit. They need design++
<Elleo> maybe have two modes or something "Hotspot" which disconnects from any existing wifi and just uses cell data and "Wifi Repeater" that requires an existing wifi connection?
<Elleo> as that's a pretty cool extra to be able to highlight and show off
<mardy> seb128: there was some reason, let me see if I can remember
<seb128> mardy, the package is blocked in wily-proposed because you made oauth conflicts on -windows or -windows depends on oauth, which makes it uninstallable, which block the migration script since it's a regression
<seb128> mardy, so either we need to drop the binary, or the conflict, or make -windows not depends on -oauth
<seb128> mardy, unsure which one is right though
<mardy> seb128: IIRC, we added the Conflicts because we wanted to get the binary uninstalled
<seb128> mardy, why not deleting it then?
<seb128> in addition
<seb128> what's the point to keep an uninstallable binary
<mardy> seb128: I was advised to do it this way, I don't remember by whom
<mardy> seb128: I guess because we also wanted the binary to get removed from users' machines
<mardy> and not just from the archive
<seb128> mardy, so it could be removed, the windows-live.provider and login.live.com.conf are not useful?
<mardy> seb128: no, at the moment they are useless
<mardy> seb128: please suggest a solution, I have no reason to defend the current state
<seb128> mardy, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/account-plugins/delete-windows-binary/+merge/265668
<mardy> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925373/
<mardy> seb128: maybe you want to double-check with Laney
<jgdx> Elleo, given that we're actually repeating, yeah :)
<seb128> mardy, "12:39 < Laney> mardy: what about removing the packages" from that lo
<seb128> log
<seb128> mardy, I think the mp I just did should work (ideally you would delete the code bits from the upstream source as well, but that doesn't need to be done today)
<Laney> hi
<Laney> seems sensible
<mardy> seb128: thanks, approved! Will you take care of landing that yourself?
<seb128> mardy, yes, thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<tathhu> ogra_: pong
<antimion_> hello
<ogra_> tathhu, pong ? did i ping ?
<ProstheticS> Hey guys, i have a few videos stored on my phone, if i go through the file browser, it doesnt launch media player, it launches gallery, which then launches media player ,is there a trick to getting this to be launchable from the file browser, or just not possible at the moment?
<antimion_> can you help me in one question, i found many information about installation ubuntu touch on meizu mx4, but nothing about meizu mx3. but i saw many wideos with mx3+ubuntu
<tathhu> ogra_: i just did. :D what logs I should collect when (just did) my ui freezes? (if they're there after a reboot :()
<ogra_> tathhu, look in /var/crash
<zumbi> hello - are there any plans to move to bluez5 in vivid cycle?
<zumbi> err.. wily
<pmcgowan> zumbi, plan is being worked on, hopefully yes
<zumbi> pmcgowan: thanks - do you happen to know a list of pending issues to migrate?
<pmcgowan> I think thats the first step to revisit that, real work starting next week afaik
<pmcgowan> zumbi, seems there is work for kernel, pulse, ofono among others
<zumbi> oh! nice.. then I'll wait for next week :)
<JonathanFerguson> Can someone confirm that my starting point for an Asus Nexus 7 'flo' is correct?	http://s23.postimg.org/8lvy4s5nv/20150724_001.jpg
<davmor2> JonathanFerguson: Sorry how do you mean starting point?
<JonathanFerguson> davmor2, Are the values for "SIGNING - yes" and "SECURE BOOT - enabled" correct?
<davmor2> JonathanFerguson: Yes
<JonathanFerguson> davmor2, I am trying to determine where I went wrong, and ended-up with http://s7.postimg.org/d64zjinkr/P1270959.jpg
<davmor2> JonathanFerguson: No idea on that, It might be that the version of android you were running is too new maybe
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: did you start with android 5 on your device?
<JonathanFerguson> dobey, I do not believe so.  I still have the original bootloader 'FLO-04.02'.  When I tried going back to Android, only 4.4.2 and 4.4.4 would be allowed using the -w switch. (Didn't bother trying 4.4.3)
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: are you trying to dual boot, or just have ubuntu on it?
<JonathanFerguson> I wish for only Ubuntu
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: my first suggestion to try, would be to flash android 4.4.4 back on the device, boot completely to the android welcome wizard, then reboot to the bootloader, and then use ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<dobey> specific order of options for u-d-f might be slightly different to that though
<JonathanFerguson> dobey, the problem is that I have already tried reinstalling Andoid 4.4.4, but the result was Android with an open padlock.
<kalikiana> woot, just found out there's a way to open other email folders in dekko by tapping/ clicking the second account-name-here label of the current account
<dobey> you mean the open padlock at the bottom of the boot screen with "Google" in white?
<JonathanFerguson> dobey, yes
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: yes, that's fine. that just means you've unlocked teh bootloader, which you must do to flash ubuntu
<dobey> my nexus phones have the same since the day i got them :)
<JonathanFerguson> dobey, I waited for it for hours, and nothing
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: you mean it is stuck on the boot screen?
<JonathanFerguson> dobey, yes it remained like that
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: ok, i'd suggest rebooting to the bootloader and then trying to flash android again
<dobey> not sure what's wrong though. could be anything, but seems like it didn't flash correctly that time
<JonathanFerguson> dabey, thanks, I will have to give it another whirl
<SturmFlut> JamesTait: I sometimes get an Error 404 while requesting the details of an app via the app store API. It happens at random and very infrequently, couldn't yet figure out what URL exactly causes the problem, but I only access URLs returned in the ['_links']['self']['href'] field of every store entry returned by https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?size=10000&page=1
<SturmFlut> JamesTait: The last failed request was 15 minutes ago, I can tell you the client IP address in private if it helps
<DanChapman> kalikiana: yeah it's not very obvious that's what second "Account name" will do. I plan to bring that up with JMullholand and see if we can make it clearer somehow.
<kalikiana> DanChapman: and also because seemingly it already supports some folders but not others... but I commented on the bug. I'll be patient now that I at least can get to it
<mcphail> Hmm - the new rotation feature breaks cut-the-rope
<kenvandine> mzanetti, speaking of rotation, i noticed 211 doesn't deal well with rotation
 * kenvandine loves that game
<mzanetti> kenvandine, oh, thanks! Will fix
<mzanetti> kenvandine, looks like you're the only one playing it tho, according to download stats :D
<kenvandine> mzanetti, thx, it's one of my favorite games :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine, hey, have something for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/contenthubtest
<mzanetti> kenvandine, it's not polished yet, but I've been using it to test my stuff for a while now
<kenvandine> mzanetti, cool!
<kenvandine> i've been meaning to polish up my test apps and combine them into one, and submit it to the store
<mzanetti> same here :)
<kenvandine> to make it easier for testing
<mzanetti> yeah, it's hard to find counterparts for some things
<kenvandine> your's is probably cleaner than mine :)
<mzanetti> especially when it comes to handling multiple files at once etc
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> this looks much more generic than mine
<kenvandine> mzanetti, awesome!
<mzanetti> yeah... tries to be as generic as possible. you can select which type, the amount and for some things also the content
<carif> when i install a package, say 'guix package --install emacs' are the actions logged somewhere?
<eschatus> I've enabled openvpn on my BQ and it works great, except routes pushed from the server are ignored. If I enter them manually with "ip route add" it works great. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<eschatus> DNS settings are set properly, so it seems like just the routes are missing.
<mzanetti> kenvandine, update time
<wulfensteyn> hi all
<popey> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-24
<HulkH> HEllo
<HulkH> I have a samsung young s6312 mobile phone
<HulkH> I want to install ubuntu on it
<HulkH> will Ubuntu perform well on it?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, awesome!
<kenvandine> mzanetti, works great, thanks!
<nhaines> HulkH: that phone isn't supported, so you'll need to ask the community developers doing the port.  If a port is available, you can find the only information we have here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<HulkH> thanks nhaines
<HulkH> does Ubuntu touch have an App store like Android?
<nhaines> Yes, it's called the Ubuntu App Store.
<HulkH> how many apps in that store?
<nhaines> 553 apps, 1006 webapps, and 204 scopes.
<HulkH> That's not bad
<HulkH> Oh I checked the ubuntu App store
<HulkH> nhaines, many apps aren't free though
<HulkH> very few are free
<HulkH> especially in books and magazines
<kenvandine> HulkH, most of them are free
<nhaines> I don't understand what that means.  Most apps are free.
<HulkH> that's good
<tuttle955i> Hello, should I report my observations and general expeience here?
<abeato> Laney, morning, I've just created a new MP for plugins-bad to use GError in hybris in the same way as in androidmedia. Please take a look but do not just merge yet because I'd like jhodapp to take a look too
<Laney> hi abeato, good stuff
<Laney> can we put this in in a second round?
<Laney> I want to get 1.5 out to wily soon
<abeato> Laney, sure
<abeato> I'll ask jhodapp this afternoon about the testing
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Tequila Day! 😃
<m0n5t3r> hi
<m0n5t3r> anyone familiar with the internals of the OS?
<m0n5t3r> I have a BQ Aquaris E4.5, and cellular settings stopped loading (also, no sim seems to be detected)
<conyoo|AW> m0n5t3r, http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/07/hacking-ubuntu-touch-index/
<m0n5t3r> but /system/bin/logcat -b radio shows both sims are recognised
<m0n5t3r> conyoo|AW: thanks, will dive into it
<conyoo|AW> have fun
<conyoo|AW> :P
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, do you have a shell on your phone? (adb)
<m0n5t3r> jgdx: even better, ssh :)
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, great. There's a script, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems, which could give you some useful information.
<jgdx> I think it has anonymous output as well. Mind outputting it here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<m0n5t3r> Service org.ofono not found on DBus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<m0n5t3r> hm...
<m0n5t3r> ofonod seems to be running
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, does this persist over reboots?
<m0n5t3r> I rebooted 10 minutes ago
<m0n5t3r> dbus seems fine (dbus-monitor --system shows periodic stuff from powerd)
<jgdx> m0n5t3r, look in the syslog for output from ofonod
<m0n5t3r> mkay, so after reboot ofonod is not running
<m0n5t3r> if I start it by hand I see stuff from network-manager in syslog saying it has found the data connection
<m0n5t3r> ... and unity freezes, lol
<ogra_> wow, what did you do to your device ?
<m0n5t3r> me? nothing, just installed some basics (vim, tinc vpn, an if-up script to add static routes to the vpn endpoints)
<ogra_> so you made the device writable ?
<m0n5t3r> ... and enabled ssh
<m0n5t3r> yes, and then I made it read-only again
<ogra_> well, that might explain it
<m0n5t3r> why?
<m0n5t3r> the last OTA installed just fine
<ogra_> dunno, if you installed stuff on the readonly system packages you installed could have changed bits there
<m0n5t3r> and the issue appeared before it
<m0n5t3r> ... and the sim was working, I tested the VPN
<ogra_> (btw, there is no need to make anything writable to enable ssh and you should use a chroot or lxc container to install dpkg packages ... there is no way to support you or take any bugs seriously from you after you canhed the readonyl bits)
<ogra_> *changed
<m0n5t3r> I know I don't need writable image for ssh (the script just sets a system property)
<ogra_> right
<abeato> Laney, jhodapp says we are ready to land gstreamer 1.5
<pop_> exit
<abeato> Laney, don't we need to fill the "Additional source packages to land" field in the spreadsheet?
<Laney> abeato: yeah, can just do that and reconfigure it
<mandel> kenvandine, I don't quite understand what is going on with silo 09, do you?
<kenvandine> mandel, udm and the click scope are stuck in wily-proposed
<kenvandine> not sure why
<kenvandine> the autopkgtests show as running for the click scope, but the job was done
<kenvandine> so i kicked another job
<kenvandine> mandel, ^^
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, I was just wondering if that was the way to go, I was very tempted
<mandel> kenvandine, lets see what happens..
<seb128> kenvandine, because it seems it didn't see that the unity-scope-click autopkgtests are done running
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you know who can help with that?
<seb128> jibel, ^
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, not sure why it wouldn't notice the tests finished
<seb128> bug
<kenvandine> i'm hoping another run will work :)
<kenvandine> amd64 tests just passed
<seb128> oh, you did a retry?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> let's see
<kenvandine> i386 are running now
<matv1> jdstrand hi I am trying to get the jist of the discussion about xmlhttp request from within a qml app. specifically the mailinglist discusion started by bogdan cuza.
<kenvandine> mandel, how's silo 17?  did you start testing that?
<matv1> jdstrand I am correct in understand that xmlhttp requests from a qml app will not work in an apparmor confined environment?
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, but I did not get udm to work.. but I'm a little confuse, if we are doing a sync, is that comming from wily or from silo 09?
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm getting SIGILL in gdb, so looking into what exactly is going on
<kenvandine> mandel, it was a sync from silo 9
<kenvandine> of the source that is
<kenvandine> and rebuilt
<mandel> kenvandine, then something is going on there and is not working on vivid, I'm looking into it
<kenvandine> bummer
<kenvandine> ok
<mandel> kenvandine, weird SIGILL there.. no idea why
 * mandel lunch
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, do you know if those apparmor DENIED are known and if not where they should be reported? (that's from my bq on rc-proposed channel)
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11930351/
<seb128> also
<seb128>  operation="open" profile="com.canonical.scopes.bbc_bbc_1.8.4" name="/dev/tty" pid=27592 comm=517420626561726572207468726561 requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<dhbiker> hello
<dhbiker> anyone here running MX4 ?
<jdstrand> seb128: the telegram one is known. karni is working on it. the timeout one is bug #1376408. the tty one is harmless and likely the scope trying to write to stderr, possibly because of 1376408
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1376408 could not be found
<jdstrand> the tasks ones is likely the same as the telegram one
<jdstrand> one*
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, thanks
<matv1> dhbiker too general. Just ask what you want to know specifically
<jdstrand> fwiw, karni said the telegram ones were likely not a problem
<davidcalle> jdstrand, do you mean that installed scopes shouldn't try to write to stderr? Are there negatve consequences (except that log?)
<jdstrand> it isn't so much the writing to stderr as it is having to allow access to /dev/tty and pts
<seb128> jdstrand, k, I had issues where apps didn't notice that the device was not connected and I was trying to see if it was an issue with apparmor/similar to the issue discussed on the list
<dhbiker> matv1, based on the reviews i was trying to ask if its really overheating (as 40+ C ) and battery life is also a factor for me
<seb128> seems it was not and transient but I noticed those errors so decided to ask about them
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks for the replies!
<davidcalle> jdstrand, ok, thanks :)
<ogra_> dhbiker, all these reviews were done before the first SW update
<jdstrand> seb128: thart might be bug #1404188
<ubot5> bug 1404188 in Canonical System Image "QNetworkSession::isOpen() always returns false" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404188
<seb128> jdstrand, yeah, that's the "bug discussed on the list" I was referring to
<jdstrand> all of a sudden something that has been working for ages seems to be a problem
<dhbiker> ogra_ 5th of july is what im looking at so then the issues are fixed ? :D
<ogra_> dhbiker, battery life today is between 24 and 40h depending on your usage, the device still gets warm at times but far from as hot as before the first update
<dhbiker> sweet thanks for your reply ogra_
<ogra_> and in ~6 weeks you get the next OTA
<dhbiker> i was on N900.... went to lolipop and now im back in linux based phones
<dhbiker> kinda miss them :D
<mandel> kenvandine, does this mean is done => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/136935/console
<mandel> kenvandine, when was the job kicked?
<kenvandine> 2015-07-24 14:21:04,172 INFO ubuntu-download-manager: Proposed pocket
<kenvandine> mandel, so no
<kenvandine> and it's still on the excuses page
 * kenvandine grumbles
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^ any idea why it think's a test that's finished is still in progress?
<kenvandine> Laney, ubuntu-download-manager on the excuses page, the test in question is unity-scope-click
<kenvandine> mandel any progress on silo 17?
<mandel> kenvandine, just got out of the standup, I can easily reproduce it, loaded the debug symbols and looking at the exact issue
<Laney> kenvandine: have you tried to get hold of jibel?
<kenvandine> mandel, thx, we're anxious to get started landing the APN editor :)
<mandel> kenvandine, doing it as fast as possible :)
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128 tried to highlight him earlier
<kenvandine> mandel, understood, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, and, yay! apn editor!
<Laney> kenvandine: I don't know about this, all I can do is skip it
<kenvandine> jibel, can you help figure out why ubuntu-download-manager isn't migrating in wily?
<Laney> but if it's broken, presumably would be a good idea to figure out why
<seb128> Laney, can you skip the lava-server one?
<Laney> why?
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah... the tests passed it just thinks they are still running
<seb128> Laney, it's blocking a bunch of things and from the history it seems like it never worked (or not as far as the history go back)
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-lava-server/
<seb128> like devscripts is blocked by it
<seb128> and it's pretty sure the issue is irelevant
<mandel> kenvandine, udm works with content-hub and the webbrowser (download and img) but the downloads do nothing in the system settings app, any way to debug this?
<mandel> kenvandine, logs or something of the kind
<kenvandine> there is a log in .cache/upstart/
<kenvandine> mandel, oh... i bet i know why!
<mandel> kenvandine, shoot!
<kenvandine> settings wasn't built after udm!
<mandel> kenvandine, ha, that is the reason1
 * kenvandine forces a rebuild
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm like 100% sure
<kenvandine> unity-scope-click too
<kenvandine> content-hub was though
<mandel> kenvandine, which would have the same problem.. yay for ABI changes
<mandel> kenvandine, I though we did the rebuild, no problem then, lets wait and if it works we are good to go :)
<mandel> kenvandine, the SIGILL is comming from openssl, so we can ignore it
<kenvandine> mandel, we did rebuild it
<kenvandine> but it didn't build in order in the silo
<kenvandine> it built in parallel
<kenvandine> so those built against the archive version of udm
<mandel> kenvandine, oh.. well :-/
<mandel> kenvandine, nothing hard to fix :)
<kenvandine> i forced a rebuild of everything except udm
<mandel> kenvandine, waisted some brain cycles, but those are "free"
<kenvandine> so those will build against it :)
<kenvandine> haha
<mandel> kenvandine, superb, I'll walk the dogs (takes less than the build) will test and wll hopefully +1 the silo
<matv1> Very solid and favorable review on businessinsider.com this week. Way to go guys :)
<matv1> http://www.businessinsider.com/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-review-2015-7?r=UK&IR=T
<jibel> kenvandine, I'll have a look
<kenvandine> jibel, thx!
<Laney> abeato: jhodapp: good to go?
<jhodapp> Laney, just about, rebuilding quickly
<Laney> why/
<jhodapp> Laney, had a superseded MR in that silo
<abeato> an issue with the MP, which was superseded
<Laney> oh right
<kalikiana> meh, every once in a while I forget the location input in unity7 is broken and I get so frustrated trying to add stuff
<kalikiana> and after 10min as usual I realize "ah, right" and set it to manual again
<abeato> Laney, jhodapp media-hub is rebuilt, I made a quick test and all seems fine, I think we are good to go
<Laney> weeeee
<Laney> abeato: jhodapp: it flies free
<abeato> \o/
<Laney> I need to do the libvpx rebuilds too
<Laney> it won't get out of proposed until after that
<kenvandine> mandel, silo 17 built
<jibel> kenvandine, mandel u-d-m should be unblocked now
<kenvandine> jibel, thx!
<jibel> and gconf too
<jhodapp> Laney, awesome
<mandel> jibel, awesome
<mandel> kenvandine, testing
<mandel> jibel, what was happening with udm? out of curiosity
<jibel> mandel, unity-scope-click was marked 'in progress' because the tests failed to match the version of the packages in the test request and the test result. In this case the test results are discarded because there is no way to know if they correspond to this request or not. Restarting the job fixes it most of the time, otherwise fixing the version manually is fine after verifying that the version the test
<jibel> ran against are correct (and not older than requested)
<jibel> and since unity-scope-click depends on u-d-m it was blocking it
<mandel> ok
<mandel> thx
<mandel> jibel, one small question, the version of the so for udm was bumped to be 1, how do I tell ci to bump it in the changelog, or should I do it manually?
<irssi> any idea how to debug this: ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --wipe, etc. finishes correctly, then the phone reboots, shows spinning logo for a while, reboots again and then just displays the bq logo forever?
<irssi> (BQ aquaris e4.5, stable channel)
<irssi> adb devices sees it, but says it's offline
<jibel> mandel, no idea :)
<irssi> damn, forgot to change the nick
<ogra_>  --bootstrap --wipe is definitely redundant :)
<ogra_> you want either or ...
<m0n5t3r> sorry 'bout that
<m0n5t3r> ok, will try again then
<ogra_> (just drop the wipe
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> and indeed, make sure to have the right recovery.img (and to use the --recovery-img option with it)
<m0n5t3r> I have this one: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery.img (suggested by http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/05/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-1-ubuntu-device-flash/)
<ogra_> yeah, that should be fine
<m0n5t3r> flashed again, same thing: pushes the files, reboots into recovery, recovery does its thing and reboots again, it is stuck at the boot logo
<m0n5t3r> a serial port would be useful :)
<ogra_> using --bootstrap ?
<m0n5t3r> yes
<ogra_> and what channel ?
<ogra_> can i see your complete command ?
<m0n5t3r> ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --recovery-image=/tmp/recovery.img
<ogra_> hmm, that looks all fine
<kenvandine> Elleo, any progress on the autopilot keyboard issue?
<m0n5t3r> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11931064/
<ogra_> m0n5t3r, yeah, nothing wrong with that ... and you see the spinner with the weird progressbar after that ?
<m0n5t3r> yes, and then it reboots
<ogra_> (i.e. after it rebooted in recovery)
<m0n5t3r> yes
<ogra_> how long did you give it at the white logo ?
<ogra_> it might have to regenerate all apparmor profiles ... that can take quite some time
<m0n5t3r> it's been there for more than 5 minutes already
<ogra_> give it ten more
<m0n5t3r> ok
<m0n5t3r> I'm on a train and signel is getting spotty, I'll leave it like this and see if it starts eventually
<m0n5t3r> thanks
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the apparmor stuff can be a pain of first boot
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, it's in silo 2 now if you fancy testing it, only fixes the SHIFT <-> CAPITAL state issue though
<kenvandine> ah, not the SYMBOLS ?
<Elleo> kenvandine: no, that's a different issue (that I'm not really clear on the cause of yet)
<kenvandine> ok, i can try it though :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<thebishop> Hi All, Is ubuntu touch likely to work seamlessly with the new ASUS Chromebook Flip?  I love the idea of swapping between desktop unity and touch UI
<popey> thebishop: never heard of that device
<thebishop> popey, it's just coming out, though it is based on a fairly common rockchip chipset.  I don't care so much if it literally works today. Just that these hybrid convertible devices will be able to flip between desktop/touch mode
<popey> sounds fun :)
<popey> thebishop: someone who has one would need to port it
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok, i tried it but can't say if it's better or not... since i have the SYMBOLS <-> CHARACTERS issue :/
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, you can manually test the thing its fixed by tapping shift, then a key then shift again within 400ms (before it'd end up in caps, now it ends in shift), but it won't help with the symbol switch
<kenvandine> yeah
<alin> so is there any way to reflash an ubuntu meizu?
<jgdx> alin, if you have an ubuntu desktop it's a breeze
<alin> jgdx: I do not this is the issue...
<alin> jgdx: and seems to be a little bit of pain in the neck to build the ubuntu-touch-flash on other linuxes
<jgdx> alin, what do you want to achieve?
<tathhu> "The pull-down has a major flaw, however, in that it's accessible at any time, even on the lock screen. " loool
<jgdx> change channels or --wipe?
<alin> jgdx: for the moment nothing have a way to reflash the thing if things go wrong
<jgdx> tathhu, that doesn't sound right… :=
<tathhu> jgdx: reviews a phone and doesn't check settings,, 5/5. :D
<jgdx> :)
<tathhu> (http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/24/ubuntu-phone-review/)
<jgdx> alin, what's going to go wrong?
<jgdx> the system is read-only, and a factory reset will factory reset :)
<alin> jgdx: when you hack things go wrong...
<qxmen31> hello, im going to install ubuntu touch on my android phone( Lenovo A526), and there are several images with different suffixes like "flo" or "generic" and ... . i don't know which image should i download. can anyone help me?
<brobostigon> they are all code names for the various hw, like occam/mako for my nexus 4.
<qxmen31> well, my phone is Lenovo A526.
<qxmen31> i think i gotta choose "generic" , right ?
<brobostigon> well, all the images will be hw specific, as all hw is different. if the images dont exist yet for it, it will needed to be ported to that hw.
<brobostigon> for example, i could download the nexus7 image, and flash it onto my nexus4, howeve rit wouldnt run as they are spepcific to that hw.
<brobostigon> so would need the nexus4 specific image.
<qxmen31> brobostigon, and also there are 4 types of images, (boot,recovery,system,touch) . i need all 4 images?
<brobostigon> qxmen31: are you looking on system-images.ubuntu.com?
<qxmen31> im looking here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<brobostigon>  system-image.ubuntu.com i where you should get from.
<brobostigon> is*
<qxmen31> brobostigon, i don't know which image i should get! and this is the problem :(
<brobostigon> qxmen31: as i said, if  an image for your device isnt there, then it is ready to be ported by someone, and that needs to be done.
<qxmen31> brobostigon, ok, thanks.
<brobostigon> yw qxmen31
<brobostigon> qxmen31: as in the example above, dont flash an image that isnt designed speficilly for your device, breakage central.
<qxmen31> qxmen31, yes alright.
<brobostigon> qxmen31: from what i can see, an image doesnt exist for your phone, so it is ready to be ported by someone.
<qxmen31> brobostigon, can i do that by myself? if so , how ?
<brobostigon> there is a porting guide link in the channel topic.
<qxmen31> brobostigon, ok thanks.
<brobostigon> yw, qxmen31
<TonyBoston> haha, now that is bad bad bad
<TonyBoston> when I plug my aquaris E5 into the computer, with Fedora I can just browse all folders on the device
<TonyBoston> same with PC-BSD
<TonyBoston> but in Ubuntu
<TonyBoston> it can't connect...
<TonyBoston> wtf
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! DO you have an idea about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/638911/apparmor-denial-when-trying-to-open-file-using-content-hub
<mardy> kenvandine: I think I'm seeing the same problem, but my app is QML
<mardy> kenvandine: or maybe it's not the same: I'm seeing this:
<mardy> Jul 24 21:31:54 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1798]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/" interface="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service" member="KnownDestinationsForType" mask="send" name="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service" pid=8284 label="it.mardy.ttrss_ttrss_0.5.1-0" peer_pid=6104 peer_label="unconfined"
<kenvandine> oh no, someone is using the c++ API
<kenvandine> mardy, and you have content_exchange in your policy?
<kenvandine> that should allow access to that
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, I do; but I just added it. Maybe I need to reboot or something?
<kenvandine> yeah... the policy might not have refreshed
<kenvandine> if you bump your app version i think it does
<kenvandine> and it does on reboot
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^
<mardy> kenvandine: ok, let me try
<JanC> is there no support for webm in the Ubuntu Touch browser?
<popey> JanC: there is
<popey> JanC: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-24-201801.png
<popey> thats one playing at the bottom
<JanC> hm, then why streamable.com clips aren't playing...
<JanC> seems like Android has the same issue
<JanC> Chrome-on-Android
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<NymeriaFr> Is someone know if I can use openCV with ubuntu touch ?
<popey> Nakanut: i think someone has done that, yes.
<Nakanut> Sorry, getting used to this kiwi clinet on the bq
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-25
<JonathanFerguson> Can I get assistance with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11935333/
<JonathanFerguson> I suspect that the internal storage was corrupted upon the first issuence of 'fastboot [-w] erase <partition>' and 'fastboot [-w] format <partition>' then I flashed the images that I compiled myself with 'fastboot flash <partition> [ <filename> ]'.
<JonathanFerguson> I am able to get into a Recovery Mode and use adb shell. - Is there a method to repartition and format the internal storage?
<mardy> JonathanFerguson: I've never seen that error; does the file /home/jonathan/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-master.tar.xz exist?
<JonathanFerguson> mardy, Yes
<JonathanFerguson> jonathan@Matryoshka:~$ ls -l /home/jonathan/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-master.tar.xz
<JonathanFerguson> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonathan jonathan 884 Jul 25 15:07 /home/jonathan/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-master.tar.xz
<mardy> JonathanFerguson: and /cache/recovery/ ?
<JonathanFerguson> mardy, where shalt /cache/recovery be?
<mardy> JonathanFerguson: in the root directory: just type "ls /cache/recovery" from an adb shell
<JonathanFerguson> mardy, give me a while, I'll have to force boot into Recovery Mode
<JonathanFerguson> mardy
<JonathanFerguson> jonathan@Matryoshka:~$ adb shell ls /cache/recovery
<JonathanFerguson> ls: /cache/recovery: No such file or directory
<mardy> JonathanFerguson: well, I'm no expert in this, but I would try to create it :-)
<JonathanFerguson> mardy
<JonathanFerguson> jonathan@Matryoshka:~$ adb shell mkdir -p /cache/recovery
<JonathanFerguson> jonathan@Matryoshka:~$ adb shell ls /cache/recovery
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<NymeriaFr> I need your help
<NymeriaFr> I have to install a third library in my project but I can't do it
<NymeriaFr> if someone can help me, I will be very happy
<brobostigon> can we have more information please.
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> any news regarding the emulator?
<xpheres> if anyone has an ubuntu touch device I will be happy if you write in reviews that my app actually works: https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<nhaines> xpheres: it starts, but it surely doesn't work.
<nhaines> xpheres: http://imgur.com/JxPkF6a,icrRESY,GGGQBT3,3fPcbTB
<nhaines> See those four images for an example of the performance on a Nexus 5 running OTA-5.
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i need some help. how to mount a new image, made with debootstrap for the ubuntu-touch-device without purging MIR ?
<popey> eh?
<studio_> popey, i have seen, that under vbox, it is possible to install wily (image from 07/2015). so today i tried to make a debootstrab for ubuntu touch on an armhf, cortex-a9 (there is no cortex a7 in the qemu for ubuntu), and made a new image. Now, i'd like to disable mir and mount my new image with xfcw4 in chroot. I tried to figure out via google, but can find informations how to close/disable MIR and start the X-Server ...
<studio_> i am still on lollipop, but i am owning the "KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2024_150713.zip" for the bq E4.5. should i flash that and purge the MIR to install the X-Server? or is there any chance to get that work on a chroot?
<studio_> i'd prefer to boot up a new (test) os via sdcard but i think there is no "open" uboot for the bq Aquaris E4.5 :(
<studio_> so, did anybody here tried debootstrap or purged the MIR and installed an X-Server?
<studio_> popey, have you ever tried that?
<popey> studio_: how would x work on that GPU?
<studio_> framebuffer? that worked on my old sat-receiver after i installed debian with with xfce ... maybe that also work on the bq Aquaris E4.5. I didn't tried, therefore i asked, should i flash the new image?
<popey> No idea. Not something any of us have tried.
<studio_> ok, i am going to delete lollipop and install "KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2024_150713.zip"
<studio_> :)
<studio_> hmmm, ok, i am now switching from a fully working android (lollipop) to an ubuntu-touch (07/2015) with an older kernel ... hope it is worth ...
<studio_> oh my good, how can you offer this image???
<studio_> omg "god" sorry for my english
<studio_> this is not worth to change from lollipop to ubuntu-touch!
<studio_> i understood, that canocial is supporting its connection to google via goobuntu, but please, let the phone be free ...
<BOHverkill___> +1
<studio_> thanks
<BOHverkill> studio_: np :P
<cybrNaut> it's a sad state of affairs, when alternative rivals of Google's Android cannot simply offer a free (libre) platform
<cybrNaut> if an underdog wants to take on google, they need to make a FOSS phone
<studio_> cybrNaut, sorry, i do not understand "FOSS", what does that mean?
<cybrNaut> studio_: Free Open Source Software
<cybrNaut> ubuntuphone has closed-source proprietary GSM drivers, just like Android
<cybrNaut> but ubuntuphone is a little more free than Android, because you can enable root access without hacking or breaking warranties
<cybrNaut> but they need to do better.  they need to open the code up
<Anth0n> Who use ubuntu on Meizu?
<studio_> cybrNaut, where is the different to use an LTE-Stick on Ubuntu (Desktop) or the internal 3g on an internal device? i am a little bit confused about that ...
<studio__> again, was deconnected ...: cybrNaut, where is the different to use an LTE-Stick on Ubuntu (Desktop) or the internal 3g on an internal device? i am a little bit confused about that ...
<studio__> this on "KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2024_150713.zip" is the "Worstcase" i have eve seen on Ubuntu-Touch, are you kidding?
<studio__> sorry, i'll switch back to android lollipop. :(
<ogra_> oohm did i miss the weekly studio_ rant ? how sad
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i wonder why he still tries
<studio_> hmm, ok, how to purge unity8 and MIR on the bq E4.5?
<studio_> this is "strange" ... when i use for exp. "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/wily-desktop-amd64.iso" under VBox i am able to install XFCE4 or ubuntustudio-desktop. but under these Ubuntu-Phone it is not working. Why?
<tathhu> Oh man.
<skrum365> hello
<skrum365> I am really new to the ubuntu touch project.
<skrum365> I want to get involve but I do not know where to start. Can somebody help me ?
<tathhu> Can I somehow enable "button light" on my E5 after flashing android? :P
<tathhu> (back to ubuntu soon, lol.)
<dadexix86> hi guys I need help
<dadexix86> I rebooted the phone
<dadexix86> now it is not starting
<dadexix86> it goes back and forth "bq" and a black screen
<dadexix86> r24
<dadexix86> also recovery mode does not work
<dadexix86> this is a link of a video on dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/s/1exhx74dr40vnog/VID_20150725_221135.3gp
<mariogrip> dadexix86: do you use the stock recovery?
<mariogrip> dadexix86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<mariogrip> this should fix it, Download unloced the recovery for your device (FOR e4.5 http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-krillin.img FOR e5: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-vegetahd.img) and then do: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image path/to/downloaded/recovery.img
<dadexix86> mariogrip thanks I try now
<dadexix86> mariogrip, probably I will not need it
<dadexix86> I don't know why but after letting it rest and charging for a while now it started without problems...
<dadexix86> is that a known behaviour for when the phone is really low on battery?
<dadexix86> if so, it is really misguiding
<zettow> hello everyone, I have a quick question about Developer Mode
<zettow> is there any way to enable it from adb?
<zettow> I have a nexus 4 with broken screen so there is no way to do it normally
<harirama> how do i play a video on my ubuntu phone? cannot seem to find a player (vlc, mplayer, whatever)
<popey> harirama: go to video scope, click on video
<harirama> found it! thanks.
<popey> np
<matv1> popey regarding that last question. I was thinking about that a little and tried doing a search for ' video' does not return with either Video Scope or My video' s Scope..
<matv1> whats the deal with ubuntu store on utouch? is that not being developed anymore
<ogra_> matv1, where did you search ? if i search for video in the store scope i get a ton of hits (includiing scopes)
<matv1> i get 89 hits but neither of those are in it
 * ogra_ sees vimeo scopes and such 
<ogra_> myvideos and videos are preinstalled, perhaps that excludes them
<matv1> ogra_ it doesnt. It returns both installed and non installed clicks and scopes
<matv1> always has, I believe
<matv1> hmm would language settings have soemthing to do with the result returned?
<ogra_> not sure, i don think there is much search localization yet
<ogra_> its a matter of the keywords set in the store i belive
<matv1> ogra_   so you are saying video scope and my video scope do not have the ' video' keyword attached to them?
<matv1> that is weird :)
<ogra_> i have no idea :)
<matv1> haha ok
<matv1> but I heard somewhere that click store is due for a overhaul.. (to do with transition to snappy packages or somesuch..) and current store is not really being developed... is that true?
<ogra_> it is maintained but no new features ...
<ogra_> snappy is the future (and not much different from click actually)
<matv1> right.. I havn't really grasped the difference anyway. I will dive in sometime soon.
<matv1> so I wont bother with a bug rep for the weird search result for the current click store then
<matv1> ogra_ thanks fr the info
<ogra_> well, not sure the searhc algorhitm is any different in snappy
<ogra_> i guess thats a store side thing
<ogra_> so likely owrth a bug against the sotre itself
<matv1> ok i will do that then.
<matv1> ogra_ forgive my ignorance. Thats unity-scope-click in launchpad right ?
<matv1> nm found it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-26
<justCarakas> can anybody help me with the "no network" bug on nexus 4 (mako) ?
<Robin0_0Hood> Hello!
<vthompson> If I'm trying to install stuff from a silo but am running into issues with the "/" partition becoming full (2 GB being used) is there a quick and (not) dirty way to free up space so that I can continue doing the upgrade?
<vthompson> For my above issue, I'm just selectively removing packages in hopes that I don't break anything.... yipeeeeeee!
<mariogrip> #Hype!!
<Yay> Hello! I can't delete bookmark
<matv1> In the browser you mean?
<matv1> I think you can.
<Yay> Yes in browser on specific bookmark I have issue on delete
<Yay> Can I manually do it with file manager?
<matv1> I am not sure what you mean. A bookmark in the browser is a star at the end of the adress bar. It can be highlited or un-highlighted
<matv1> opening a new tab will show which urls are bookmarked
<Yay> I was edited a URL and bookmarked it but it direct to a subfolder and wont deleted
<jfred> trying ubuntu touch on an actual phone for the first time \o/
<matv1> jfred yeahh :)
<matv1> which phone?
<jfred> nexus 4
<matv1> cool there do still run pretty good
<jfred> I now have two working phones so I can experiment with one while using the other
<matv1> I prefer them still to the BQ
<jfred> in case the experimental one breaks :P
<matv1> same here!
<matv1> you have 2 nexuses?
<jfred> nope, the other is a nokia n900
<matv1> ah but thats not running Ubuntu I guess
<jfred> right, it's running maemo
<jfred> I've been running sailfish on my nexus 4, but I figured I'd give ubuntu a try
<matv1> cool hope you enjoy!
<jfred> :)
<ziggai> i wana install ubuntu on nokia lumia
<k1l> arent the lumia devices locked on the bootloader side  anyway?
<k1l> but the ubuntu needs at least working android  drivers. i doubt that there exist such drivers for linux for that devices
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> when will we see a stable version of Ubuntu Touch?
<tathhu> depends on what you mean by stable :P
<AbuDhar> :P good question.
<matv1> AbuDhar we have a stable version. It is just not aimed at general public yet
<AbuDhar> when will it be aimed at general public?
<AbuDhar> looking at a review of the Aquaris E4.5
<matv1> ;P good question.
<AbuDhar> but the developers are serious about this OS I think.
<tathhu> when its readyTM?:D
<AbuDhar> will it be a serious contender to the Android and iOS?
<AbuDhar> to Android*
<AbuDhar> I mean, is that the goal?
<matv1> AbuDhar yes
<matv1> with the added advantages of convergence
<matv1> convergence is key in the longer run
<AbuDhar> cool!
<matv1> AbuDhar yes :)
<AbuDhar> do you need devs?
<matv1> absolutely
<matv1> are you one?
<AbuDhar> not 100%.
<AbuDhar> I don't feel like one but I would like to develop my skills and help out.
<matv1> everyone can help!
<matv1> have you tried installing the SDK?
<matv1> its really first class
<AbuDhar> matv1, I will later.
<matv1> awsum. hope you like it
<AbuDhar> I want to develop apps for the OS.
<matv1> any ideas specifically? or do you want to help out on maintaining and expanding existing apps?
<AbuDhar> both.
<matv1> cool
<AbuDhar> which language are the apps written in?
<matv1> native ones are mostly qt/qml
<matv1> but webapps html5 are also very powerfull
<matv1> if you wanna go deep you can do full c++ as well :)
<matv1> qt qml can run full javascript inside it
<matv1> qml is basically the interface part and javascript the actual worker for native apps
<matv1> have you ever used any of these languages ?
<AbuDhar> yeah.. javascript, html5 :)
<AbuDhar> and a bit qt
<matv1> awsum :)
<jfred> Wishing the built-in messaging client supported XMPP, and spotted this in the messaging app code: "// FIXME: soon it will be more than just SIM cards, update the dialog accordingly"
<jfred> that looks promising :D
<AbuDhar> looking forward to the future of Ubuntu Touch.
<jfred> indeed :)
<matv1> although I am not sure that the core messaging app will be extended to xmpp
<jfred> the backend it uses already does, so hopefully they're just making it a more generic frontend
<jfred> because that's really all it needs
<matv1> ok didnt know that :)  that is cool!
<jfred> yup, it uses telepathy, and telepathy-gabble is the XMPP connection manager
<AbuDhar> can't I use the ionic framework to build apps for Touch? :D
<matv1> I am not sure. I am not actually much of a coder myself. Ionic I have not used
 * matv1 is looking at ionic and likes what he sees
<matv1> hmm ionic seems to be a sort of overlay for cordova if i understand it correctly right
<matv1> cordova apps are supported through the sdk
<AbuDhar> nice :)
<AbuDhar> good night for now.
<matv1> same :)
<jfred> also relevant, telepathy has support for both XMPP and SIP audio calls, and video calls for XMPP
<jfred> though that would need work to integrate with the UI as well
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: (ahoneybun_) got new design at ubports.com, gonna make uni (where all pages have the the same design (not on wiki))
<jfred> hmmm not sure what I think about the centralized push notifications
<matv1> jfred how else would you want the os to integrate apps notifications?
<matv1> what don't you like about it?
<jfred> either a system for subscribing to notifications from the service directly, or encrypted with a device-specific key
<jfred> I don't like that the push notification server can see the contents of all notifications it's handling
<jfred> for example, if you were using an instant messenger and put the message contents in notifications, the push server could read all your messages
<jfred> it's also a single point of failure for push notifications; if the server (or servers, presumably) goes down, no notifications for anyone
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-25
<helpzonline_> when will be online then
<helpzonline_> gone???
<willer> jesus christ
<helpzonline_> OK it finished
<helpzonline_> when to connect the phone
<GarettM> What do you mean when? You c
<GarettM> You put the phone into fastboot then plug in then run the phablet-flash command
<helpzonline_> oh god ... OK let me try again
<GarettM> Lmfao xD
<helpzonline2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install phablet-tools
<helpzonline2> got this error while getting the driver
<helpzonline2> soory
<GarettM> ??
<helpzonline2> apt-get install android-tools-{fastboot,adb} E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<helpzonline2> this error
<GarettM> Put sudo before that
<helpzonline2> ok
<GarettM> Building this is painful i started 3 hours ago
<helpzonline2> really sorry ... am new to this
<helpzonline2> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/main/universal/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. W: Target Sources (restricted/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:54 and /etc/apt/sources.list:55 W: Target Sources (multiverse/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in
<helpzonline2> is this ok
<helpzonline2> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done phablet-tools is already the newest version (1.2+16.04.20160503-0ubuntu1). The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libpango1.0-0 libpangox-1.0-0 Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded
<GarettM> You know i have no clue again i am a jack of all trades i know enough to get by but not enough to help
<helpzonline2> the 3rd cammand showing this
<GarettM> You already installed phablet tools
<helpzonline2> ok
<GarettM> Put your phone into fastboot mode and plug it into your pc
<helpzonline2> ya its done
<helpzonline2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools  can i type this
<GarettM> Then run: "sudo phablet-flash community --device minato" and your phone should reboot into ubuntu touch
<GarettM> When its done, don't remove the phone while its flashing you can kill it
<helpzonline2> INFO:phablet-flash:Obtaining project branch from lp:~minato-image-dev/phablet-image-info/minato INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/helpzonline/Downloads/phablet-flash/community/minato INFO:phablet-flash:Creating /home/helpzonline/Downloads/phablet-flash/community/minato bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~minato-image-dev/phablet-image-info/minato": No such person or team: minato-image-dev E
<GarettM> Well shit
<GarettM> Okay then just use fastboot to flash the images then bro i was trying to guide you through the safe method
<helpzonline2> do you know how
<GarettM> Nope xD
<helpzonline2> ok...
<helpzonline2> thanks for ur time
<GarettM> Sorry bro like i said I'm learning as i go
<helpzonline2> ok...
<GarettM> There should be a guide somewhere for your device
<helpzonline2> can u suggest me anything...
<GarettM> What are the images you got
<helpzonline2> ubuntu.img and boot.img
<GarettM> I can suggest but dont get mad at me if i give you a brick
<helpzonline2> ok
<GarettM> And whats your device?
<helpzonline2> Sony xperia z1
<helpzonline2> i got a web page
<GarettM> sudo fastboot -S 256M flash boot boot.img
<GarettM> sudo fastboot -S 256M flash system ubuntu.img
<GarettM> sudo fastboot feboot
<helpzonline2> ok
<helpzonline2> i have some text saved can u look into it
<GarettM> Run that command in the same folder you have those files
<helpzonline2> its for nexus
<GarettM> So let's say those files are in Downloads type "cd ~/Downloads" before running fastboot
<helpzonline2> ok
<GarettM> Wait what? Those files are for the nexus?! Dont run them
<helpzonline2> no
<helpzonline2> i mean i saved some text for doing fastboot...
<GarettM> Ahh just run what i said its from the page for your device
<helpzonline2> but the method was given for nexus phone
<helpzonline2> ok
<helpzonline2> i will try that
<GarettM> Fastboot is for Android in general
<helpzonline2> Step 5: Connect your device via a USB cable to your PC running Ubuntu. You’ll be prompted in Android to authorise it. To check the connection is working, type (at the prompt) adb devices You should see your device listed with a series of numbers and letters. If your device isn’t shown, try first typing: adb kill-server Step 6: If you haven’t already done so, now is the time to back up your Android apps and data. Also, n
<GarettM> Type adb devices to check if your device is connected
<GarettM> I would advice you to learn more about the adb commands and fastboot commands as they will help a lot
<helpzonline2> ok
<helpzonline2> helpzonline:~/Downloads$ adb devices * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully * List of devices attached
<GarettM> fastboot not adb dude listen to what i say or you will brake your phone
<helpzonline2> to see if the device is connected
<GarettM> Your phone is in fastboot so yeah fastboot devices
<GarettM> Pretend adb doesn't even exists right know
<helpzonline2> :~/Downloads$ sudo fastboot devices [sudo] password for helpzonline:  BH906N2L09	fastboot
<helpzonline2> BH906N2L09
<helpzonline2> devices is connected right
<helpzonline2> now can i run sudo fastboot -S 256M flash boot boot.img
<GarettM> Yes .... Please never ever ever put your password on here
<helpzonline2> no its not the password
<helpzonline2> its the id
<helpzonline2> of phone i think
<GarettM> Okay xD
<GarettM> Run the fastboot commands
<helpzonline2> ok
<helpzonline2> its wil take somtime right???
<GarettM> Most likely
<GarettM> Also it might take a while for the first boot too
<helpzonline2> its rebooting
<GarettM> Like 10 minutes worth i believe i waited on the samsung G3 when it first came out
<helpzonline2> showing ubuntu
<GarettM> Awesome
<helpzonline2> ys done
<helpzonline2> wow ur awesome man
<helpzonline2> thanks a lot
<GarettM> No problem bro enjoy ubuntu touch
<helpzonline2> anything else to be done
<helpzonline2> ???
<helpzonline2> i mean app
<GarettM> Hopefully tonight ill have it to
<GarettM> I have no clue honestly i used it once for 30 seconds and went back to Android
<helpzonline2> ok
<GarettM> Next Sunday if i get this ported for my device i can let you know xD
<helpzonline2> which is ur device
<GarettM> The LG G4 T-Mobile / H811
<helpzonline2> ok
<helpzonline2> there is one problem
<GarettM> Great phone
<GarettM> Whats the problem?
<helpzonline2> touch is not working
<GarettM> That is weird...
<GarettM> It should be working
<helpzonline2> ya
<helpzonline2> let me reboot and see
<GarettM> If it doesn't test it with these images instead http://people.canonical.com/~okubik/minato/honami/
<helpzonline2> thts the same one i downloaded
<GarettM> Well shit
<helpzonline2> any way tht was a success...
<helpzonline2> if it din work will flash back  to android
<helpzonline2> thank you so much...
<GarettM> Okay bro
<helpzonline2> so you guys only talk about linux touch here???
<helpzonline2> any other topics???
<GarettM> I have no clue i just got on here
<GarettM> I believe this is a help and support chat
<helpzonline2> hmmm
<helpzonline2> ok see u around then
<helpzonline2> its 6 am here
<helpzonline2> going to sleep lol...
<media1> touch screen not working after flashing in xperia z1...can anybody help
<slvn> hello, I have updated my app: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.1bsyl.spider
<slvn> and a user reports it crashes its Ubuntu One Account ...
<slvn> can someone give a try?
<slvn> (user has a Aquaris E4.5)
<media1> anyone knows about ubuntu touch image available for sony xperia z1 other than 1st unstable version
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Can I assign bug 1604446 to myself?
<ubot5> bug 1604446 in location-service (Ubuntu) "getcurrentPosition in oxide does not cause a wake up of the GPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604446
<cariveri> Hi there. my ubuntu-phone's networkmanager seems to be broken. vlc remote wont connect e.g., the network managere's license is not displayed, the switch from wifi to phone network only works after restart.
<cariveri> what can I do?
<cariveri> reset of the phone I already did once.
<JakesDen> Can anyone help me port a rom over to my device, i do have the device source tree and dirvers sources.
<JakesDen> Anyone, i need halp asap
<cariveri> I too need help.
<k1l> what is the exact issue?
<JakesDen> I jsut need someone to help port over ubuntu touch to my device
<ogra_> you are aware that porting is rather a matter of weeks/months and not just days ?
<cariveri> then et me come in first. how to I upgrade the ubuntu phones system?
<ogra_> it notifies you if there is an upgrade ... you just go to system-settings and hit the install button
<cariveri> ok. then it seems an upgrade to 16.04 ist not yet offered.
<ogra_> no, that will still take quite somme time
<davmor2> cariveri: the phone system is on it's own image
<davmor2> cariveri: it doesn't follow releases the same way as the desktop
<JakesDen> Can anyone help me port it?
<cariveri> davmor2: ok, understood. the actual problem is the network mananger as it seems.
<davmor2> cariveri: nm on the phone is the same as the version in Yakkety plus patches for ofono
<ogra_> JakesDen, mariogrip runs https://ubports.com/, he is perhaps able to give  you some hints if he finds the time
<cariveri> davmor2: the funny thing is, its licence is not viewed and a error message of an app says it is unset. also switching from wifi to g3 network doesnt work unless I restart the phone.
<davmor2> cariveri: did you make your phone read write and install anything from the deb archive?
<cariveri> davmor2: deb archive ? no I used the store for installations.
<davmor2> cariveri: okay then that is a really weird issue, what device is this?
<cariveri> davmor2: bq aquarius e5
<davmor2> cariveri: can't help you out with that one but it should be the same as e4.5 and that here is working fine so not sure why you are seeing an issue, might be best to file a bug against network-manager
<davmor2> cariveri: attach you syslog to it from the phone
<cariveri> davmor2:  I got a network status app and it says Initialized:No
<cariveri> even though it is online
<davmor2> cariveri: what network status app
<cariveri> called networkstatus
<davmor2> cariveri: there is a review for the app that says, No gateway address, no dns info, no traffic info
<ogra_> likely the app has a bug
<dobey> JakesDen: please don't randomly PM people
<JakesDen> dobey, i wanted to talk to you about a previous conversation
<cariveri> the general error message that I have seen on different occasions was something like "error opeing shm / lttng-ust-wait ..."
<dobey> that's a warning, and non fatal
<ogra_> dobey, well, admittedly it could be prefixed with "warning: "
<cariveri> error is considered a warning? anayways .. how about ..
<dobey> "error" in computer programming is often like "theory" in science
<dobey> there's clear evidence that something didn't work as expected, but it's not always exactly an error in the layman's sense :)
<ogra_> well, that specific line is definitely not an error but log spam that should be filtered
<ogra_> yet, itself saying "error" is definiitely confusing
 * ogra_ blames tedg 
<dobey> ogra_: you think that's confusing? it could be -ESUCCESS
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: technically it is an error in permissions but not in programming  but it is an error that can't be remedied in the current setup iirc
<cariveri> how could I tell what is an what not an error in the logs?
<dobey> right. it's a warning :)
<ogra_> well, all apps run through a wrapper ... would be easy to filter that line and not have it fill up your log
<dobey> yeah, that should be possible
<ogra_> and while it is a warning, after all it causes *a lot* of disk IO due to writing to the log
<dobey> but then it sets precedent
<dobey> and then we end up engineering a general solution to filter out all kinds of other things too
<ogra_> we should just not log at all
<ogra_> unless the user sets a toggle
<ogra_> i'd even consider that a security feature
<ogra_> logging just eats your performance
<dobey> somehow i doubt logging is the performance bottleneck on ubuntu phones
<ogra_> it is one
<ogra_> surely not the big one :)
<ogra_> but once your MMC onn the nexus5 is worn out you will agree ;)
<dobey> well, running apps is a bigger performance bottleneck. if you want a fast phone, you shouldn't run apps
<ogra_> except that you dont run apps on ubuntu phones
<ogra_> you run "an app"
<dobey> well, surprisingly, it's not dead yet after 2 years of ubuntu
<ogra_> (teh others are just screenshots in the spread after all)
<dobey> ogra_: the others aren't just screenshots
<dobey> ogra_: they are still occupying RAM, even if they aren't in the running state
<ogra_> if your app is greedy enough, all thats left are screenshots
<ogra_> they get OOMed
<dobey> i think that's expected, but not always the case
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but after all you always only run one app
<ogra_> which was my statement :)
<TomLee> Hello there
<cariveri> ok thanks so far.
<TomLee> Curious whether BQ Aquaris E4.5 has support for desktop apps on the phone
<TomLee> I've seen that in OTA-12 M10 has desktop apps section in the tablet
<ogra_> TomLee, currently only nexus4, meizu pro5 and the bq M10 have support for this
<TomLee> any plans to expand this?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<TomLee> currently own the e4.5, switched to android due to bad usability, want to switch back at the moment
<ogra_> the 4.5 really has not enough ram and wont have any way to attach an external display
<TomLee> ah... external display mandatory
<ogra_> not mandatory
<TomLee> was hoping for a way to turn the desktop mode inside the phone, however bad it is and use the desktop apps inside the phone
<ogra_> but at 940x480 or whatever the 4.5 has and the dpi size of x apps your fonts will only be 2px tall
<ogra_> and you wont really be able to interact with the apps
<ogra_> ui elements will be to small etc
<TomLee> makes sense
<ogra_> the M10 gets along fine with no external screen
<ogra_> the pro5 is not really usable either, but if you go very close you can actually use libreoffice with a mouse on its screen :)
<TomLee> by any chance, do you know what happened to supporting .apk on ubuntu-touch?
<popey> TomLee: it was discussed, but never put on the plan
<ogra_> you would have to ship a whole jvm inside your click package
<TomLee> I'm aware of that
<ogra_> and it would have to talk to Mir
<ogra_> (and have to deal with confinement and input layer issues)
<ogra_> so it would be quite some effort
<TomLee> too much effort, that could be directed towards other parts that need improvement
<mcphail> ogra_: would there be any way to switch between mir and surfaceflinger? Presumably the android libc is living at the other end of libhybris anyway?
<ogra_> i dont think that works anymore, no
<ogra_> it used in the very early images
<ogra_> but you wont be able to run unity on SF anymore
<mcphail> Yes. Just wondering if you could have some sort of state change between Unity and a running android app
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> even back then it required a reboot
<mcphail> aah. OK
<ogra_> so your state change would be "reboot into that kiosk app" ... if it would work at all
<ogra_> and indeed the kiosk app wouldnt have any way to reboot then ... so you would have to do a hard reset ...
<ogra_> and potentially lose data
<mcphail> messy
<ogra_> yep
<TomLee> that's expected when trying to combine two different ecosystems
<ogra_> well
<TomLee> speaking of, any support for polymer/angular within the UI creation ( I haven't looked into it AT ALL)
<ogra_> there is no combining
<TomLee> Let's say scopes, I recall it's done with JS
<ogra_> there is a black box ubuntu talks to
<ogra_> andd in that black box you have some drivers and daemons to make these drivers work
<ogra_> annd the pther way round ... i.e. shipping your jvm in the click would be closer to something like virtualbox oon your PC
 * ogra_ wonders why his kbd does all these double chars 
<TomLee> butter fingers
<ogra_> heh
<TomLee> thanks for the info orga_, I'll need to reflash the os today, might make a custom scope, if not too lazy ;)
<dobey> huh
<illegalprime> I asked yesterday but had to leave: any word on when more ubuntu touch phones will be in stock?
<dobey> you'll have to ask meizu or bq about when they will have stock available for their phones
<dobey> or whomever third party distributor you're trying to buy it from
<illegalprime> dobey: I see, I'll try that. I am afraid that Ubuntu decided to stop producing more phones, since they are *all* out of stock
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt produce phones :)
<ogra_> we only make the software here ... it is really up to manufacturers to decide on the rest
<dobey> right. we just make the OS
<dobey> the manufacturers produce the phoens
<dobey> canonical/ubuntu don't make hardware :)
<ogra_> well ... there are stickers and usb sticks in the canonical store ;)
<illegalprime> ogra_: right, I know you guys are software people, so I guess its weird for me to expect Canonical having a hand in the supply of their phones
<ogra_> but nothing more complex than that ;)
<illegalprime> it makes more sense for meizu to decide wether to keep selling them or not
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the ports are slowly coming together though ... at some point theer should be more fully working devices
<ogra_> then you could just buy one of these and re-flash
<illegalprime> is it strange that all 4 devices are out of stock?
<ogra_> matter of demand i guess
<illegalprime> well I would like to support ubuntu-touch by buying a phone directly
<illegalprime> i guess there are more direct ways to support the cause
<ogra_> the tablet should still be in stock ...
<ogra_> that doesnt help much if you actually want a phone indeed :)
<illegalprime> sorry I mean the 4 phones
<dobey> well, you can just give us money :)
<illegalprime> how much of the phone money goes to Canonical?
 * ogra_ brings the tophat 
<dobey> if you buy a phone? no idea
<popey> all of it if you donate directly
<illegalprime> lol is there a way to specify 'I wanted to buy a phone but no one will sell it to me so here is some money instead?'
<dobey> popey: well, all of it minus the processing fees :)
 * mcphail would be happy to send a sub every month specifically for phone development
<Acou_Bass> xD illegalprime doesnt the canonical donation page have options for where you want the money to go (eg. desktop? server? phone? other foss prrojexts?)
<Acou_Bass> thatd probably give the hint that you want the phone to improve :D
<dobey> Acou_Bass: sure, the donation page when downloading the ubuntu iso has that
<Acou_Bass> ahh i thought the nornal one did too
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: not for phone dev, as far as I can see. Best it offers is "convergence"
<illegalprime> mcphail: I guess that's close
<Acou_Bass> ahhh hmm
<dobey> Acou_Bass: there's also ubuntu-donations.canonical app in the store, which doesn't provide a way to specify that, but makes it easy to donate a few specific monetary amounts
<Acou_Bass> yeah
 * mcphail views convergence as a "stretch goal" rather than a priority
<dobey> mcphail: i think you got that backwards :)_
<Acou_Bass> canonical disagrees apparently, theyve made huge leaps on the xonvergence story recently
<dobey> pretty sure convergence is a priority
<illegalprime> I always wondered: is it better to support development through payment or through software contributions?
<mcphail> dobey: yes, but not for me ;)
<Acou_Bass> what with wifi displays and stuff
<dobey> illegalprime: yes :)
<illegalprime> dobey: thanks. :)
<Acou_Bass> i imagine for faster developnent, code contribution would make stuff happen faster (throeing money at devs doesnt make for faster code if theyre already working at full speed) but money is still good
<illegalprime> My job doesn't give me a lot of free time, but I guess the real solution is a job at canonical
<mcphail> I imagine devs work most efficiently in austere surroundings, free of the distractions of modern life, consumer goods and food. Don't donate a penny! :p
<dobey> we need beer
<illegalprime> mcphail: haha but sometimes that sounds nice, but just for a little bit
<dobey> and bacon
<ogra_> baconbeer !
<illegalprime> So back to the important question: If I'm in the US, looking to buy the Meizu Pro 5, which is sold on joybuy.com (the only US facing store I can find), do I call Meizu or JoyBuy?
<mcphail> illegalprime: I'd imagine the first port of call would be the distributor
<illegalprime> mcphail: thanks, I'll give it a go. thanks everyone!
<media1> touch screen not woking after porting sony z1 with ubuntu touch - any solution?
<GarettMcCarty> Idk about ubuntu touch but maybe there is a solution in dsmesg?
<GarettMcCarty> It could be a lack of driver support or it could be a udev issue i think... But i am still porting so i have no clue
<media1> k.
<media1> any way to add driver.
<media1> r u porting using honami ?
<GarettMcCarty> It would have been with the vendor or device files i believe, i just started with ubuntu touch yesterday and im still porting xD
<media1> k.
<media1> reply if u get the touch working.
<media1> is your device z1
<GarettMcCarty> No my device is the LG G4 TMO / H811 bro i did help someone yesterday though
<GarettMcCarty> Your probably him xD
<media1> ya its me
<media1> ohh wow
<media1> i just want to enter ...
<GarettMcCarty> Can you connect to the device with adb?
<media1> now its showing language selection and struck there
<media1> yes
<media1> let me try
<GarettMcCarty> run adb shell dmesg see if it returns anything, you might have access but not sure
<media1> usb debugging cant be accessed...
<media1> coz touch is not working
<GarettMcCarty> Sorry bro :( i wish i could stay and help you debug this but i gotta start work in a few minutes
<media1> k...
<media1> when wil u be online
<media1> it says device not found.
<GarettMcCarty> Ill be online in 9-10 hours
<media1> k
<GarettMcCarty> Wesnday and Thursday i have off so if you haven't solved it by then ill be there to help just look for GarettM or Garett McCarty
<media1> it din work
<media1> ok.. i wil
<ogra_> note: it is more likely that you can catch devs here during european workdays ;)
<GarettMcCarty> Sorry bro read up on your device wiki page on ubuntu maybe they have a solution to your problem.
<media1> is there any other channel available
<media1> k...
<ogra_> media1, tyr catching mariogrip once he is around ... he does a lot of porting work
<ogra_> (and runs the ubports.com page)
<media1> k...thanks
<ogra_> there is also a forum on ubports i heard
<GarettMcCarty> Ill have to catch him to maybe i can setup a build server for official CyanogenMod ports
<ogra_> perhaps someone there hit such an issue before
<ogra_> usually touchscreen isnt actually a prob ... (i havent seen it not working before ... if Mir runs, the touch input usually works too)
<media1> hmm
<GarettMcCarty> Thats why i said its probably a udev issue
<media1> i have some one else hav the same prob online
<GarettMcCarty> Well off to work bros catch you later!
<ogra_> so logs ... syslog ... the output of /system/bin/logcat, dmesg ... check them
<ogra_> if your touchscreen needs a binary blob driver you might need to make sure that the /vendor has the needed bits
<ogra_> *the /vendor dir
<ogra_> that it is a missing udev rule is possible, but not really likely if you even have the UI up already
<media1> i din undersand everything...
<dobey> check the logs
<media1> in  /system/bin/logcat
<ogra_> right, start with the logs
<media1> right???
<ogra_> i would start with the default ubuntu logs...
<ogra_> and if there isnt anything interesting, then run the logcat binary to get info from the android container
<media1> ok
<t-ask> Hi, I just look at http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices and all devices are sold out? really? I mean, are there new evices planned?
<mcphail> t-ask: it looks like meizu and bq have been adopting a strategy of small production runs. Fair enough, as the phone isn't really a mass-market device yet
<media1> when the device is connected it says cant mount device
<media1> is it coz of usb debugging not activated
<t-ask> media1: maybe try another USB cable
<media1> ok
<t-ask> media1: I bought a cheap one and it wasn't working
<media1> does it need usb debugging enabled
<t-ask> media1: strange, but it turned out another cheap one did the job ,)
<media1> ok
<ogra_> media1, for mtp access you need to set up the right defaults in the android container at build time ... (and indeed in ubuntu mtp-server needs to run)
<media1> hmmm
<ogra_> there is no other USB file access implemented currently (well ... apart from adb push/pull)
<media1> it saying waiting for device
<ogra_> adb ?
<ogra_> didnt you say above you had adb access working ?
<media1> in terminal when i run adb logcat
<media1> no it din work sorry
<ogra_> you cant run adb logcat :)
<ogra_> use adb shell to get in ...
<media1> oohh
<ogra_> then you can run /system/bin/logcat to obtain logs from inside the android container
<ogra_> but as i said, that should be your last setp
<ogra_> start with the typical ubuntu logs first
<media1> ok
<media1> just run this : /system/bin/logcat
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> first look at the ubuntu logs
<media1> ok
<ogra_> if you dont find anything in there, then check the container ... (it is more likely your issue is on the ubuntu side and that something isnt properly hooked up)
<t-ask> I hop OTA12 fixes the video issues... it will be on wednesday right?
<ogra_> which video issue ?
<ogra_> (yeah, should be wed. or thu.)
<media1> sys/bin right
<ogra_> /var/log
<t-ask> Can't play certain mp4 file + if clicking a video it opens Media and Galler, while Gallery is quite useless
<ogra_> and the dmesg command
<ogra_> t-ask, did you try opening from the video scope ?
<t-ask> I think I did try almost everrything... w8
<ogra_> (note that the filemanager is not really suited to open videos)
<ogra_> (iirc there is a bug that copies them around first and such)
<media1> var/log/dmesg
<media1> ???
<t-ask> ogra_: yes, I noticed, I couldn't even replay a 2GB camera recorded one
<ogra_> the camera app should play it fine
<t-ask> btw where are those "copies" copied to?
<t-ask> no it didn't
<ogra_> depends on the target app
<t-ask> I recorded on SD and then I think it copied it to internal
<ogra_> yeah, thats a bug
<t-ask> and which is the target folder?
<ogra_> the camera app itself should be able to play it from its builtin gallery though
<t-ask> I guess it must be fiull of stuff now
<ogra_> well, it depends what apps were involved
<t-ask> Media, Galler, Camera ... I have nothing speacila on this
<t-ask> I just know watching with Media took minutes to load somehing
<t-ask> and even didn't work at all
<ogra_> well, each app has its own workdir
<t-ask> Is there a button for "delete caches tmp folders"
<ogra_> so it would be copied to that
<ogra_> usually somewher in ~/.local or ~/.cache
<t-ask> ok file manager doesn't show hidden files
<ogra_> there is an option in the settings
<t-ask> why aren't apps forced to cache in /tmp?
<ogra_> (might be that you need to unlock it first)
<ogra_> because tmp isnt safe
<dobey> you mean content-hub copies files around?
<dobey> well, tmp is also RAM
<ogra_> all apps could see stuff from other apps
<ogra_> dobey, it does ... when file-manager is involved
<ogra_> old bug
<ogra_> i have never seen a video not play back when played directly from the camera app though
<dobey> ogra_: i mean, doesn't the same issue exist when sharing something via content-hub to a webapp or such?
<ogra_> dobey, depends ... if there is a mediascanner entry that can be used, i think that should just be taken
<ogra_> i forgot how that worked ...
<ogra_> to long ag that i have seen phone code :P
<media1> var/log/dmesg right
<media1> hi <ogra>
<media1> i din get the logs
<media1> <ogra> can u tell the process once more
<media1> i cant access the device
<media1> its connected to pc
<media1> while connecting it says unable to mount
<media1> can it be done in fastboot mode
<ogra_> media1, how did you even get that running if you dont have adb access ?
<ogra_> doing a port without adb to debug the initrd issues and other stuff to get the UI up is nearly impossible
<media1> ok
<media1> after flashing cant do the setting coz touch wont work
<ogra_> how did you build what you flashed ?
<ogra_> and how did you manage to make it bring the UI up ?
<media1> its in language selection screen
<ogra_> yes, you said that multiple times
<media1> fastboot method
<ogra_> ok, and how did you build the images for this ?
<ogra_> normally a new port doesnt "simply boot" that takes weeks of work
<media1> i got it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/minato
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> thats probably a very early proof of concept image this uses
<media1> hmm???
<ogra_> ah, no.., thats from ondra ...
<ogra_> so why dont you talk to him then ;)
<media1> can i???
<media1> how???
<ogra_> (i didnt know there was a recent sony port public ... the ones i know are 3 years old and total rubbish)
<ogra_> media1, heis in this channel ... but probably not around at this time ...
<ogra_> just try to catch him during european work hours
<media1> ohhh really
<media1> his nickname is ondra
<ogra_> yes ;)
<media1> ok
<media1> can i ask u one more thing
<media1> this phone i flashed hav a problem of shutting down . saying high temperature
<ogra_> did you use his pre-built images or did you build them following the instructions ?
<ogra_> yes, the wiki says that power management doesnt work
<media1> no not tht
<ogra_> see the known issues at the bottom
<media1> before flashing
<ogra_> power handling/BT/camera/MHL/calls do not work
<media1> so i tried with cynogenmod.
<media1> but still shuts down
<media1> but in linux on the language screen it never shuts down
<ogra_> no idea, might be the recovery you use brings it to a state where it doesnt do any cpu preqiency scaling or some such
<media1> even its hot
<media1> ok
<ogra_> (when it gets hot before flashing)
<media1> yes shuts down
<media1> cant even rechareg
<ogra_> yes, thats also described there
<media1> so this phone was not usable
<media1> before
<media1> now it working fine
<media1> but cant enter lol
<ogra_> well, wait for ondra ... he might be around tomorrow during the day
<media1> now whats the time there
<ogra_> iirc he should be in london currently ... 19:30 ...
<media1> its 12 am here
<ogra_> you could also write a mail to the mailing list ... which makes the conversation a bit more async :)
<media1> ok
<media1> i din get the mail id
<media1> is it listed there
<ogra_> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch ...
<ogra_> go to the launchpad group and join it
<ogra_> thenn you are subscribed to the list
<JanC> I wish there would be a mailman list...  :-(
<ogra_> well, it is actually mailman
<ogra_> just using a launchpad frontend
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> in fact, most of launchpad has an e-mail API
<JanC> last time I was subscribed to a launchpad ML it was all broken (wrong defaults that you couldn't change etc.)
<dobey> JanC: well that doesn't mean it's not mailman. :)
<JanC> using mailman isn't useful if you use it wrong  :)
<dobey> eh, mailman configuration is like religion. it's almost always wrong :)
 * dobey blames barry
<dobey> barry, who isn't here
<ogra_> yeah, probably at the sprint
 * dobey misses being at sprints
<ogra_> (and given that it is 20:37, there is probably beer time now)
<JanC> IIRC when people did reply-to-all instead of reply-to-list you wouldn't get the list-mail or something like that
<dobey> yeah, i think that's how it works
<mcphail> too many clients don't offer reply to list these days
<dobey> too many people still use e-mail these days
<media1> i made an account...
<media1> still i ill be waiting for him here...
<media1> thanks <ogra> for ur time
<media1> :)
<ogra_> np
<ogra_> JanC, and if emacs was vim we'd all use emacs :P
 * ogra_ likes that he can do personal replies without accidentially replying to the list ... thanks to that setup 
<JanC> eh? if I want to reply to a person I just do reply
<JanC> the problem is that it breaks my mailing list filters
<dobey> yeah, reply to all goes to the list anyway
<dobey> it's just that you don't get two e-mails when people reply to you
<dobey> ie, the list sees you're in the to/cc line, and you're also a list member, so it doesn't send you a copy of the mail you were sent directly
 * ogra_ doesnt get two 
<JanC> except mailman sends the one without list-id header
<dobey> mailman doesn't send one at all
<JanC> with the launchpad config
<ogra_> and my filtering works also fine ...
<ogra_> but then i filter since a long time based on LP headers
<dobey> i solved it mostly by just not replying to mailing lists unless i feel the need to do so
<ogra_> i always use ctrl-l
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> fwiw, lp behaves the same as another mailman list i admin which isn't on lp. so i don't think i'd blame lp for those defaults.
<JanC> dobey: except when the users have access to the mailman web UI, they can change that themselves
<JanC> users = subscribers
<dobey> soylent green is users
<ogra_> yum yum yum
<GarettMcCarty> Lunch!!
<GarettMcCarty> I see to much quitters here
<GarettMcCarty> So people here is my progress i have none of the files listed in vendorblobs.mk so my solution is to remove that file for the makefile then rerun build -j8 when i get it to build will it even boot or will it go retarded because it expects those files? I also removed all the lib64 libraries
<GarettMcCarty> I mean i have some but not all* loll xD
<ujwal> I am trying to build and flash Ubuntu touch
<GarettMcCarty> What device?
<ujwal> when I try to use rootsock installer shell script to flash system.img in ubuntu recovery it says "Error: device not found"
<ujwal> device is Nexsus 4
<GarettMcCarty> I have no clue what rootsock is why not just use fastboot mode?
<ujwal> but this built system.img is only 80MB  which is andriod system image but actual system.img is 480MB includes system.img [ubuntu rootfs+ andriod ]
<GarettMcCarty> Hmm interesting no clue but that 80mb is probably an error loll
<ujwal> oh ok so where would i have gone wrong in building it
<GarettMcCarty> I would make clean then rebuild it you can try to flash it and see if it works, but isnt there supposed to be 2 files a boot.img and system.imh
<GarettMcCarty> system.img* damn phone
<ujwal>  yes I have many .img files in that boot.img, recovery.img and system.img files are there
<GarettMcCarty> Do a clean build and flash them
<ujwal> oh ok
<ujwal> can you guide me with any links which can help me in building this image [just to keep track of how my build steps should be]
<GarettMcCarty> do you have all the sources? I started learning how yesterday loll
<ujwal> lol
<ujwal> I have only this link [https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/]
<GarettMcCarty> Step one gather sources
<GarettMcCarty> Whats your device?
<ujwal> Nexus 4
<GarettMcCarty> Oh yeah stupid...
<GarettMcCarty> I have no clue with your device
<ujwal> well how are you starting?
<GarettMcCarty> I searched for android_device_lge_h811 on github found the device repo then cloned it to device/lge/h811 then read the cm.dependencies manually and cloned those repositories manually to there path, each repo cloned if a cm.dependencies existed i would repeat :(
<ujwal> oh ok I am newbie in this so im blindly following the steps given in the above link mentioned
<GarettMcCarty> Lmfao xD
<ujwal> gtg bye Garret
<GarettMcCarty> Bye
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-26
<media1> touchscreen not working after porting ubuntu touch to xperia z1
<media1> ondra are you here
<n2343> *
<media1> can anybody help me out
<tsimonq2> !help | media1
<ubot5> media1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ondra> media1 hey
<media1> ok
<media1> hi
<ondra> media1 what is the problem?
<ondra> media1 not working today, but can help a bit
<media1> touch screen not working
<ondra> media1 you will need to modify one file
<media1> ok
<ondra> media1 you need to update udev rules, let me find one for you
<media1> ok
<media1> is it to mount the device...???
<ondra> media1 so you need to have for your device udev rules, you have Z1 device? then this is the file https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/device/sony/honami.git;a=blob;f=ubuntu/udev.rules;h=66aba8d11afd6587854bdbe156c210de4a0f3742;hb=refs/heads/personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r36
<ondra> media1 some hardware might have slightly different config, then you need to experiment with line ACTION=="add|change", KERNEL=="event2", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN}="1"
<media1> ok
<ondra> media1 try something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/20978733/
<ondra> media1 this should have right rule there, then walk back, and start removing them to see which is one you need.
<ondra> media1 probably easiest way to make it work
<media1> am new to this
<media1> only catching a lil
<ondra> media1 no worries, this one is a bit tricky and seem to differ between devices, even all Z1 don't behave same
<media1> ok
<media1> so i have to connect it in flashboot
<media1> i mean fastboot
<ondra> media1 you need to rebuild android image, or edit existing android image, you can do that from recovery. if you choose rebuild, you can rebuild android image, then rebuild Ubuntu image which you can flash with fastboot then
<media1> wow
<media1> ok...
<ondra> media1 need to go now, will check here in hour or so if to update you with something
<media1> ok... i ill be here
<media1> thanks
<mardy> tvoss: ping, question about encoding of D-Bus arguments in location-service
<media1> how to rebuilding android image ?
<media1> or edit android image?
<media1> can it be done with dragonface?
<media1_> *
<media1_> *
<media1> how to add adev rules to ubuntu.img file
<ogra_> didnt ondra explain it ?
<ogra_> i thought he said ou either need to re-build the android tree or you can edit the existing udev rukle in the installed android img from recovery
<media1> ys he did
<ogra_> so do that then :)
<ogra_> pick your poinson ... you have two options
<media1> i can please explain how to do tht...
<dobey> whisky, or rum?
<media1> anything will do...
<media1> from the time he said... am trying everything
<media1> how to rebuild android tree
<media1> is it by unpackig the img file
<ogra_> no, there are clear instructions on the wikipage you showed yesterday
<ogra_> just follow them
<media1> oooh  tht one..
<media1> ok
<mardy> jgdx: hi! Could you please review my 3 branches, when you have some time? https://code.launchpad.net/account-polld/+activereviews
<jgdx> mardy, hi, sure
<media1> haai ogra sony binaries means the ubuntu.img right
<faenil> nemo
<faenil> ouch
<faenil> :)
 * Stskeeps highfives faenil
<faenil> hahaha
<media1> ogra are u thr
<ogra_> media1, i am, but have no idea, i dont have a sony nor did i ever flash one
<media1> hmmm
<media1> ok
<ogra_> i fear you have to wait for ondra if the method isnt described on the wiki
<media1> ok
<media1> i ill ask him thn...thanks
<davmor2> popey: Brandy Snaps surely dude
<davmor2> meh wrong channel was meant for on-air :)
<dobey> lol
<mhall119> mariogrip: how ya feeling today?
<mariogrip> mhall119: im good today :)
<mhall119> glad to hear :)
<mhall119> I'm finishing up lunch, should be good to go for our call in ~10min
<mariogrip> mhall119: okay :D
<InformationEntro> Howdy, I just got a BQ Aquarius M10 Ubuntu Edition, and I have a coupla questions.
<k1l_> InformationEntro: just ask
<InformationEntro> I just wasn't sure if anybody was here! :-)
<InformationEntro> When does OTA drop?
<InformationEntro> OTA12, that is.
<InformationEntro> I read that it should have hit the intertubes about a week ago.
<k1l_> it was delayed by 2weeks iirc.  i guess some dev can give more insight when they get back from afk
<OerHeks> Expected: 2016-07-13  https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12
<k1l_> some news i found say its shipped from tomorrow on
<InformationEntro> I also read that OTA12 is more of a bug fix release than a feature release. I guess that's good. (Like how the e-keyboard can't be used with Firefox.) I knew I was an early adopter; I just didn't know I was a *very* early adopter.
<dobey> well the sun has like 36 billion more years to go, so we're all pretty early adopters, really
<kurros> might be nice when the upstreamed blink improvements hit oxide https://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/memory-usage-opera-heap-compaction/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-27
<GarettMcCarty> WAIT BEFORE I FINISH PORTING UBUNTU TOUCH, DOES UBUNTU TOUCH HAVE A IRC APP?!
<OerHeks> sure, https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=irc&sort=relevance
<GarettMcCarty> Okay good
<GarettMcCarty> I think today is the day guys :D the port of LG H811 / LG G4 TMobile
<GarettMcCarty> Once i am finished should i make a tutorial for noobs?
<GarettMcCarty> Or document my process saying i am a noob?
<OerHeks> you better ask dobey or popey howto publish.
<GarettMcCarty> Ill make a repo and just upload a markdown document and post that link when i publish the image to XDA
<ondra> ogra_ here, when is media1 around>?
<ondra> ogra_ to help him
<ogra_> ondra, i guess he is US eascoast or some such
<ondra> ogra_ sure will catch him today
<ondra> ogra_ will check wiki if I can quickly add some build steps for iterations
<ogra_> ondra, yeah, he is not very well versed in linux stuff ...
<ogra_> prepare for some handholding :)
<raph_ael> i'd like to open a bug about battery draining, but can't find a relevant category in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components
<duflu> raph_ael: Please use project canonical-devices-system-image
<duflu> raph_ael: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<raph_ael> duflu: thanks
<ondra> ogra_ lol
<ondra> ogra_ we've all been there
<ogra_> yep :)
<ondra> ogra_ BTW you should see my tyre after some aggressive driving in Romanian mountains :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> did you run over some vampires at least ? :)
<ondra> ogra_ http://picpaste.com/425726579_14653084376221535104-WCu5W7jU.jpg
<ondra> ogra_ whatever I run over, my tyre did not like it at all
<jgdx> dobey, hey, what are your thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/replace-dead-deps/+merge/301195
<ogra_> ouch !
<duflu> Have any devices been deprecated the last few months? I'm finding both arale and krillin on OTA-10 never see OTA-11 and don't upgrade
<duflu> And I have to start on OTA-10 to work around an OTA-11 bug :(
<seb128> duflu, what channel do you use?
<duflu> seb128: Stable
<duflu> Stable OTA-10 can't see any OTA-11 to upgrade to for krillin and arale. Although mako can see it
<seb128> there is no discontinued device afaik, maybe there is an issue with the channel you use or with the system-image service
<popey> duflu: what does "system-image-cli --info" report on device, there's also a dry-run option - "-n" I *think* which reports what it will do
<popey> we have had instances of devices not updating in the past
<popey> often it's because the device was on a long-dead channel which was deprecated
<jibel> duflu, nothing has been deprecated. Can you upgrade with system-image-cli from the command line in verbose mode and see if the logs tell something useful
<duflu> # system-image-cli -i
<duflu> current build number: 11
<duflu> device name: arale
<duflu> channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<duflu> last update: 2016-07-27 17:30:58
<duflu> version version: 11
<duflu> version ubuntu: 20160401.1
<duflu> version tag: OTA-10
<duflu> version device: 20160331-e143fc2
<duflu> version custom: 20160324-945-18-69
<duflu> Never mind... I need to kill Unity8 and finish other tasks on it
<jgdx> Saviq, the build still failed :s
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 phased upgrades in progress!
<ogra_> \o/
<popey> ooh
<duflu> Cool. Just as I broke krillin. It needs a new image :)
<chrisccoulson> Is there an API for apps to enable the rotation lock?
<cariveri> Hi there. What SDK would you prefer to write an App for ubuntu-phone as well as androids ?
<chrisccoulson> Or to at least temporarily prevent rotation
<mcphail> chrisccoulson: there's an API for html5 apps (I think) which the "Cut the Rope" game uses. For normal apps, you can add a directive to the manifest or desktop file (I can't remember which, off the top of my head)
<chrisccoulson> mcphail, so I guess what I really want to know is how the API for html5 apps works. It's certainly not using the html5 ScreenOrientation API, which isn't fully implemented in our webengine (and is the context for my question)
<mcphail> chrisccoulson: I'm not clear on the specifics, but the code is in the cut-the-rope demo app, and can be browsed within the installed click package
<mcphail> chrisccoulson: the chaps on #ubuntu-app-devel are the best people to ask
<greyback> chrisccoulson: no, we've not added that api (yet). https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382209 is the bug tracking that task. If you need it, we can try bump it up the priority list
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382209 in QtMir "[Enhancement] Add an API to adjust preferred surface orientation at runtime" [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> greyback, ah, thanks. It's not important at the moment - I'm not entirely sure how many websites require it tbh (and I suspect it would be mostly games)
<chrisccoulson> But it will be required for us to implement https://w3c.github.io/screen-orientation/#dom-screenorientation-lock
<greyback> chrisccoulson: understood. I'll try to get it more focus
<robinhero> hey, which is the proper command to flash my phone without data loss, I don't want to wait for the OTA update :)
<cariveri> when is the next OTA release by the way?
<robinhero> cariveri, it's already released
<robinhero> just it's a phased update
<robinhero> so If you're unluck, you need to wait about 20 hours
<cariveri> I got OTA-11 on the phone an so far no updates offered. bq aquaris e5.
<robinhero> as I said above, it is a phased updates, 5% of the users get the update in every hour
<cariveri> cool. then I only need to hope that the network manager is updated/fixed too.
<robinhero> what's the exact bug? Do you have connectivity issues after leaving WiFi area? If yes, there is a fix in this release
<cariveri> the exacte bug is not being initialized. indicated by license infos not being displyed and stuck on switch from wifi to provider network. further problems I now of is vcl remote app doesnt connect, due to errors of not being initialized properly.
<MasseR> "Optimized new tab view loading time" <3<3
<MasseR> Now if I only took the effort to do some sort of bug report for having no gps
<cariveri> alright. thanks for the infos.
<Mister_Q> robinhero https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<t-ask> Is OTA12 postponed again?
<t-ask> or is it simply not released so far?
<davmor2> t-ask: it is out mid-way through the rollout
<t-ask> kk, I'm just eager tzo test it :)
<Fly__> Hello there!
<davmor2> Fly__: hello
<jgdx> mardy, hey, I +2'd, but left a comment on the dekko plugin mr. Go's understanding of RFC 2822 is imo buggy, and I'd hate to fix bugs in that area twice.
<jgdx> s/understanding/implementation.. they had e.g. api breakage going from 1.3 to 1.6 IIRC
<mardy> jgdx: thanks, I saw it, I commented. If you think I should, I'll try to reduce code duplication
<jgdx> mardy, so if you're comfortable with that, let's go ahead and land it.
<mardy> jgdx: excellent, thanks
<dobey> jgdx: i don't know. maybe not what i'd do, but meh.
<mardy> ondra: that tire, it looks like it's smiling (or even lolling)
<ondra> mardy lol, what's amazing I did probably half of Transalpina with it, those runflats can take some punishment
<faenil> cimi: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1606935
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1606935 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""See less" button briefly hides while scrolling an expanded category upwards" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> ohh I think my nexus7 is almost as smooth as the nexus4 now
<mardy> jgdx: the account-polld silo is built: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! did you already fix that push helper in Dekko? If not, would you welcome a merge proposal?
<jgdx> mardy, thanks, will test
<ejat> hi , how do i upgrade to OTA 12?
<ejat> already check there is no new updates
<ejat> anyone?
<ejat> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=stable
<ejat> ok
<davmor2> ejat: it is in roll out mode so it flags x phones an hour
<ejat> davmor2: owh okie
<ejat> if i do the cmd above would flash my device?
<davmor2> ejat: just wait it'll happen some point today/tomorrow depending on your timezone
<ejat> davmor2: ok .. ill cancel the flashing
<ejat> thanks for the info
<florian> Good Evening!
<florian> Can anyone tell me how I can increase the default userdata partition in the emulator?
<florian> No one?
<dobey> i don't now that you can
<dobey> afaik, you'd need to build a different base image which has a larger /userdata
<dobey> but i'm by no means an expert on the emulator
<dobey> is the standard /userdata not large enough in the emulator?
<dobey> (i don't know how big it is. i don't use the emulator myself. last time i tried, it was unusable)
<florian> dobey, thanks
<florian> I found already that the underlying img is a normal qcow image
<florian> so it should be resizable
<dobey> florian: i don't understand why you'd want to resize it in the first place. how large is /userdata in the image already?
<florian> the eumlator has 4GB of image size, but look I got the following problem
<florian> I have a real device with some data on it and I lost access to it due to a hardware problem
<florian> But I got a backup for this device
<florian> I now want to confirm that the backup can be restored to a new hardware
<dobey> ok
<florian> I need maybe 2GB more space to restore the backup
<dobey> you just have a tarball of $HOME?
<florian> more or less yes
<florian> actually I would only need the contacts DB
<florian> all other data is not so important
<florian> But I cant figure out which data to restore so that the emuklator would show my contacts
<dobey> you just need the ~/.local/share/evolution/ directory from it, to get contacts/calendar data out
<dobey> contacts are in an sqlite db under there
<mimecar> you can use a sqlite frontend and access your data
<mimecar> it would not be necessary run the emulator
<dobey> but short answer is yes, if you have the data from ~/ you can restore it to another ubuntu device. in fact i manually imported my contacts from an exported vcard on anther phone type, via evolution, to ubuntu phone, to get my contacts copied over
<dobey> mimecar: no, that's not the answer
<dobey> you don't need an emulator indeed, but "use an sqlite frontend to access your data" is not right
<mimecar> he can use it to access his data
<florian> hmm
<florian> I copied the directory already into the emulator but the contacts are always empty
<florian> But I try once more now
<dobey> anyway, if you have the data backed up, it can be restored, yes; i have done so many times
<florian> Yes I believe but I want to test if a full restore will bring app data lso for other apps and programs
<florian> Its more or les my interest in an UT backup app which I promted here already a few weeks ago :)
<sil2100> Oh, that would be quite handy
<florian> Ok I managed tomount the system.img with qemu tools and was able to resize it. lets se if it worked
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so uhmm
<mimecar> hi SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> my tablet has been on 10.1 for quite a long time since certain reasons, and I was thinking oh should upgrade soon to OTA 11 really, since 12 was about to be released
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 12 I think is probably even out now in fact!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so I thought I could just install the updates the security ones first, then install OTA 11, however earlier when doing that, it just said I was updated, and no OTA update there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now I just seen there's a OTA update, version 5, which I assume is OTA 12 not 11 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, hi
 * SebthreeBQM10HD may just have to miss out on using OTA 11 on this tablet I guess :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wanted to just try test out a bit really, it seems 12 has actsual features I want so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, are you new here? I don't remember seeing your nick here before
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: hey! Let me check the version numbers for you real quick
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, so version 5 for the cooler device (so M10 HD) is OTA-12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think it just goes to the latest OTA on updates, so even if upating from a really old versibson, won't have to go through each one before that?
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> It actually applies all the updates
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, h eh right ok, so as I put then, I basically lost my chance at using OTA 11 then?  however of course those OTA 11 updates should be in 12 anyway, with newer things
<sil2100> So in your case, if you upgrade now, what the updater does is download OTA-11 and OTA-12 and applies them sequentially
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh how does it do that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or you mean it will up date to OTA 11 first? then I Have to update myself to OTA 12?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but both will be downloaded
<sil2100> Yes, there's no way of telling the updater to just use an earlier update instead of the latest, it always checks the latest one and updates all the earlier ones on his path leading to the latest
<sil2100> No no, it will do it with one swoop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok so OTA 11 will be skipped as I thought
<sil2100> So once you get an update notification, after the update you get OTA-12 in the end
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the features will be in OTA 12 anwyay with newer features so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the OTA 11 features
<sil2100> Yeah, in a sense it's skipped, but all the things from OTA-11 are in the OTA-12 image you'll upgrade to
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has to upgrade to 12 soon really for sure, since if I am correct the on screen keyboard will now work with LIbertine even :d ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> did copy and paste and clickable links or one of htem make it in to, or is that 13 ?
<sil2100> I do not have a tablet device but from what I know the OSK now works ;) Saw a landing for that some time ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, your one of the actsaul Ubuntu Touch devs aren't you?  on the proper team? I saw some video a old one the other week a bit from last year actsually
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, copy and paste is still a work in progress (but I have witnessed the progress)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yeah I was htinking something like that, but it might make it into OTA 13 ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, unlikely, since freeze for OTA-13 is in a week or so and the copy-and-paste only just entered testing
<bregma> so, possibly, but I would not bet on it
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah, for touch I have more like a 'release manager'-ish role, maintaining the infrastructure of updates and package landings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, so even if I was to eventaully update my BQ Aquarious 4.5 phone, which is on a old version based on Ubuntu 14.10 still actsaully, since I thought had lost, and don't use that phone as such anymore as well, but if I Was to do that, bang it would go straight to the latest OTA update ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even on a newer base ?
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, it should update fine
<florian> dobey, sry had to reboot ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, no need to go through the previous versions,  ok
<florian> It seems the emulator does not like modified qcow images... it wont start after resizing. So I will now just try .local and hope the directory is not too big to be restored
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: ...I mean, in *theory* it should update fine ;) Since the 14.10 rtm base is really old, maybe the system-image client on the device is too old or something
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: that would be actually a valid test case
 * SebthreeBQM10HD likes keeping that phone on such a old versoin for now, since sometimes can show people progress still
<sil2100> SebthreeBQM10HD: if not, then I would recommend just doing an ubuntu-device-flash to get the latest bits
<sil2100> But yeah, we won't know until someone tries that!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well it was  last updated in like June or maybe May last year that phone, but yes that's old in open source terms :D
<sil2100> ;)
 * SebthreeBQM10HD should buy a wireless adapter for convergence to !
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: today is old in opensource terms ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sil2100, most people probably aren't on such a old version on that phone as well :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I am :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thing is if a factory re set was done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it would restore the old version the even older version
<popey> factory reset restores current version
<popey> it doesn't go backwards
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I thought it re stored the shipped versibion
<popey> nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whatever version was shipped on the phone by default
<popey> that's long gone after an OTA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well there hasn't exactlly been much malware or in thorey or attmpted malware for UBuntu touch yet....
 * SebthreeBQM10HD remmbers popey 's speech :D
<popey> one I'm aware of
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: Nope it basically just removes the writable data from the system so you are left with just the readonly part
<popey> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but  let's say something got in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> infected the whole system pretty much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then re storing factry reset would re install the infected OS ?
<popey> not sure it's worth going over that non-existent hypothetical
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yes that one you did a speech about, but other than that, probably nothing or as such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, I see, so factory re set does not re store a 4.10 versibion as popey was saying, instead it restores whatever the OTA version was
<popey> that's what i said, yes.
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, the system is readonly, and "factory reset" just deletes all the data from the writable portion. so if the readonly portion of the system is infected, it's your fault for making it writable :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and that's fine as long as the actsual OS part doesnt get infected then, as I was saying
<davmor2> dobey: that's what I said ;)
<dobey> i don't think factory reset actually "restores" anything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or it is, untll some malware, makes it read writeable :D
<davmor2> and popey in his own way too :)
<dobey> davmor2: yes yes, we all agreee
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, such malware would need to know your password/pin for the device already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes upgrading from a old 4.10 base to something recent, or trying to could be interesting :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I'll tell you in about a year maybe sil2100 h eh
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: all the apps are confined and have no permissions to write to the read only
<dobey> and it would have to break apparmor confinement i think
<sil2100> hah ;)
 * SebthreeBQM10HD does intend to just keep that phone on a old versibion now, as said it's not really used  anymore so yeah.  however eventually may want to upgrade to something on that as well
 * sil2100 jumps out to the garage now
<sil2100> brb
<popey> o/
<davmor2> sil2100: no don't jump it's a long way down
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, untill someone finds a way to break the permissions ?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, if you actively use such an old version, then you should know it also has plenty of security holes that have since been fixed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, indeed to that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, but no I    just turn that phone on sometimes and that's about it, showed someone a old versobin at my LUG the other month :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I thought I had lost that phone last summer in fact
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but it turns out I Hadn't luckily :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well ok I had, but that was in the house, not outside so :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> had been travling and .....
 * SebthreeBQM10HD remembers to insall each OTA update on at least one device, if going to actsually try that OTA update, from now on :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why did no OTA come up earlier though when I did updates?
<popey> phased over 24 hours
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess since OTA 12 was coming to the server, but not ready yet ?
<popey> as always
<SebthreeBQM10HD> said my tablet was up to date even :d, which wasn't quite true h eh, well for usual updates yes, but not OTA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since 10.1
 * SebthreeBQM10HD will upgrade to OTA 12 a bit later :D
<popey> yeah, phased updates will do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yes it makes sense, since there is no update for them to see at the time so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for the program to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and now for another question :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how long is the standard versibsion of Ubuntu Touch, going to likely be based on Ubuntu 15.04. I know that updating to 16.04 would break certain things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I assume there is no advantage really in trying to update it to 16.10 when that's released.  maybe 17.04 though.  15.04  untill the desktop versibion becomes much more like the phone anyway maybe or ?
<popey> nope
<popey> it will break
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which ?
<popey> the software stack
<popey> if you upgrade to 16.04/16.10 etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it seems want to start basing Ubuntu Touch on LTS versions in the future to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yep exactly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but can't stay on 15.04 for ever so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<popey> you're not on 15.04 really
<popey> it's 15.04 + a ton of backported bits
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I know it's based on Ubuntu 15.04, with a load of changes
<dobey> yes
<kenvandine> in fact the phone is closer to yakkety than to vivid :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the base would eventally get updated to a later version ?
<dobey> but ubuntu 16.04 is just ubuntu 6.04 with 10 years of changes on top of it too :)
<kenvandine> besides the systemd stuff
<kenvandine> lol
<mimecar> xD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the phone and tablet base would eventaully get based on a later version though, such as 18.04 possibly I guess?  I guess 15.04 base with all these changes is here to stay at least another year maybe two ?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, we obviuosly want to get moved up to xenial base, as was stated at the last UOS
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: however, it's not a trivial thing to do, and there are still lots of decisions to be made about how that will play out, but we're working on it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I am not a dev, but I assume that once the Ubuntu Desktop becomes much more like the phone and tablet anyway, that it will be easier to have them being rathe similar to each other ?
<dobey> they are already built from the same source trees
<dobey> so i don't see how they could be "more similar" in that respect really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> basing on 16.04 the base, is only going to happen with proper reason I guess though?  otherwise I guess that may just be skipped and carry on like now ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if there is no proper reason in basing on a newer one I mean ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if it breaks to much etc
<dobey> well if 16.04 was gcc 4.9, it would have been done already. but since gcc5 happened last year, it presented a lot of problems making upgrade a lot more difficult
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, oh gcc version, is that a main reason
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a later Ubuntu Desktop will of course get that version though :d
<dobey> yes, gcc5 broke binary compat
<dobey> so it's a very big reason
<SebthreeBQM10HD> basing on 16.10 might be a little silly to some extent, but maybe would make sense. I mean instead of putting the main version of Ubuntu touch on a 16.04 base
<dobey> no, basing on any non-lts version is a bad idea, really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why since then, got to do even more own updates ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that woudn't be in the desktop since end of life
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I have this feeling that maybe the 15.04 base is here to stay, untill the next LTS actually, 18.04?
<kenvandine> very unlikely
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when is the base likely to get changed ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to 16.04 base then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> another year or ?
<kenvandine> as soon as possible :)
<kenvandine> but it's a lot of work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kenvandine, yes I Reolise it's a lot of work and it will break certain things etc, hence why it hasn't happended yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kenvandine, but do you say as soon as possible, whilst being an actsaul dev of UBuntu touch or :D ?
<kenvandine> yup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok :)
<kenvandine> we're working towards that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I read that there's like a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well a few channels really for updats etc?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the standard one that this tablet will be on.
<dobey> you can run 16.04 if you want, but very few things work on it
<florian> dobey: I restored now the whole .local dir. Do I need to reboot after that? Because e.g. messages is til empty
<dobey> florian: yes
<florian> Ok lets see
<dobey> florian: you need to reboot immediately after restoring the files
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kenvandine, back some uh isues with the xchat gnome that stopped me typing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so a like stable channel, rc propsed where most of the early action happens
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but also a proper dev  one I belive, based on 16.04, where things  will be uh breaking for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> before that one based on 15.10 a dev  ?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't recommend running anything that's not based on 15.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed to that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I won't be going to the dev channel if that's what you were thinking
<kenvandine> we don't even run the devel channel :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh yeah it's that un stable is it ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stable, breaking things not working right
<kenvandine> probably unusable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh you don't even use....
<kenvandine> our development happens on rc-proposed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I gathered that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or mos of it does
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what's the devel for then?  the later base, see what happens ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I guess so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like some article I read even seemed to say :D before h eh
<dobey> make sure it keeps building mostly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, on  a new base or wahtever ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the devl is 16. 04 ?
<dobey> yes, devel-proposed is 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in another distro  rc-proposed to me means like,  the qa updates
<SebthreeBQM10HD> testing of what will become security updates etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess same kind of thing here
<dobey> don't think about channel naming too hard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well I am thinkoing what propesed means etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or in the context
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how many chanenls are there for UBuntu touch anyway?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD hasn't changed channel so
<dobey> it means exactly what it menas
<dobey> proposed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to come yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> does devel-propsed get things from a devel channel?   rc release canddiate?  rc-proposed would get form some where else  or have things put in directly I guess, to then later go into the stabel version
<dobey> like i said, don't think too hard about it
 * SebthreeBQM10HD enjoys OTA 12 later after an update :D 
<mimecar> Is there any list of applications that should have Ubuntu Touch? I have seen one in UAPP Explorer but do not know if it's the only one.
<mimecar> I thought develop an application this summer
<GarettMcCarty> I need google apps so i dont know what i am gonna do when i get ubuntu touch :c
<dobey> GarettMcCarty: "need google apps" in what context?
<hwk> hi, any tips on how preset a ubuntu touch image with openssh service enabled, wlan0 configured and use the phone a mini server?
<hwk> it has a broken digitezer (half of it) -- no posibility to tap next on the initial setup screen
<GarettMcCarty> I believe you would have to edit the ubuntu rootfs and then reflash it
<hwk> on android i remove the setupwizzard app, boot up, set bluetooth (mouse + kb) , rename the app back and run the steps with mouse support
<hwk> no problems, tired of patching & building kernels :D
<dobey> you can flash and skip the setup wizard with ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> and enable developer mode for it, and adb in and enable ssh, easily enough
<hwk> i think i need to patch the kernel for ubuntu-touch to get usb-otg with external power
<dobey> huh?
<hwk> this is the context http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/orig-development/usb-otg-externally-powered-usb-otg-t2181820 and this are the actual changes which need to be done on the ubuntu-touch kernel https://github.com/android/kernel_msm/commit/d148585787ea35a65f049533a77854450445f3c2
<hwk> but for that device i saw that its supported and maybe the maintainer already applied it
<hwk> im no c programmer but i think i can manage to comment some lines :)
<dobey> what does otg have to do with enabling ssh?
<hwk> need some IO for external storage
<hwk> network storage server :)
<dobey> well external storage works for me ok with otg
<dobey> i plug in my mp3 player and the songs show up in ubuntu :)
<hwk> the nexus4 lacks native support (no power output), that why i need that kernel patch so usb host mode detection is achived using a workaround
<hwk> that way i can use a mouse on the initial setup screen (maybe)
<hwk> but using it as server by enabling ssh on already build image seems faster for now :)
<dobey> you want external power anyway
<hwk> yeah, the usb hub im using has a 1gb ethernet card embeded which is useful
<hwk> any clue on where can i find the sources for mako?
<t-ask> There is no dark theme for the phone, or?
<t-ask> I can't get to sleep if that phone UI is light like day, hehe
<dobey> t-ask: there are no "themes" for the phone, no
<florian_> dobey: sorry to say but my restore of .local gets ignored in the emulator
<dobey> hwk: see the porting guide in the topic i guess
<dobey> florian_: ok. well anyway, backup features are being worked on :)
<florian_> :) Is it working on a real phone? I have a huge problem with my bq having lost the touch screen mre or less
<florian_> I need to have a phone anyway soon again
<hwk> it scares me that i need to fetch 15 gb of repo data , uhm, i think multirom is booting on top of my existing  android kernel (which contains the required drivers)
<florian_> whats interesting is that the emulator has none of my files in .local
<florian_> its like all my rsync has vanished
<florian_> what is the correct way of rebooting it? I have to close the window forcefully as reboot/shutdown hangs forever
<dobey> florian_: i have no idea about the technical details of the emulator
<dobey> florian_: it's en emulator, so the storage is very possibly just ramdisk and when emulator shuts down it all goes away
<florian_> but it remembers that I did the introduction for example
<dobey> florian_: you'd have to ask someone who works on the emulator though about that
<dobey> i don't know enough about the emulator to answer
<florian_> ok nevermind good night :)
<pmcgowan> florian_, there are .img files in .local/share/ubuntu-emulator/nameofemulator
<florian_> exactly
<florian_> These sdcard.img file grew during rsync so I assume its persisting there
<florian_> do I need to make a snapshot before reboot?
<pmcgowan> florian_, things should persist but you can certainly do a snapshot
<florian_> Now rsync tells me nothing to do, but the files have wrong sizes etc and I am missing directories... whats going on here ;)
<dobey> florian_: the sizes might appear wrong due to different "block size" of the fs used
<dobey> florian_: ie, on your PC the fs block size is 4096 bytes, but on the phone (and probably in the emulator) it's 512 bytes
<florian_> snapshot does not help me... Plus emulator's F7 reboot press is also stuck
<florian_> I assume if I kill it then the changes for the disk are lost
<florian_> WHy does the addressbook for example not see the changed files immediately without rebooting?
<pmcgowan> florian_, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<florian_> yep
<pmcgowan> k
<pmcgowan> then you know what I know :)
<florian_> xD
<florian_> shutdown -h now in the emulator does not shut down, this must have been noticed by someone
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1607028
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607028 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "[OTA-12] Permission dialog is not coming up" [Undecided,New]
<florian_> it worked!
<florian_> dobey: All is good, except that you never shall kill the emulator just by closing the window
<florian_> seems to revert all recent changes
<pmcgowan> hmm
<dobey> florian_: makes sense
<florian_> cool I got my contacts !
<pmcgowan> ahoneybun, did you do a wipe on that install?
<ahoneybun> pmcgowan: yep
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking now I should try a rebooot for the heck of it
<ahoneybun> pmcgowan: added that I used the wipe option
<ahoneybun> to the bug report
<pmcgowan> ahoneybun, I just got prompted for audio recording a video
<pmcgowan> I recall getting the camera prompt
<ahoneybun> well it just keeps spining for me
<ahoneybun> the app does not open at all
<pmcgowan> oh
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> now it gave it to me after unlocking
<ahoneybun> but just spins
<pmcgowan> not many flo users left
<ahoneybun> saying I should not report anymore?
<florian_> strange, no Telegram in the Emulator, and also it is not in the store...
<ahoneybun> tbh I do miss android on this
<ahoneybun> as a media device this thing is awesome
<ahoneybun> pmcgowan: Canonical needs to send me a M10 to have at my LoCo events then lol
<pmcgowan> I will see what i can do :)
<ahoneybun> you must be joking
<ahoneybun> please don't lol
<ahoneybun> I would LOVE one
<ahoneybun> I want to get rid of my 15in laptop
<k1l> iirc there is the community budget from the donations from the ubuntu.com website
<ahoneybun> yea but hardware is different
<pmcgowan> yea
<ahoneybun> I've used the fund for my LoCo before
<pmcgowan> florian_, are you running x86 emulator? lots of apps do not have builds for that which we are chasing
<ahoneybun> the M10 would be perfect now with OTA12 for College and University events
<k1l> iirc they bought some phone stuff to show on conferences with that.
<florian_> pmcgowan: yes its i386
<florian_> ok clear
<PaulFraOSAA> So If i made a QML file, and would want to run this on my tablet, what should I put in a .desktop file and what other files should I edit on the tablet as well? (RTFM links welcome, I just haven't found any)
<dobey> PaulFraOSAA: you want to make a pure qml app for running on tablet/phone?
<PaulFraOSAA> dobey, I just want to run a qml file with qmlscene to see it
<PaulFraOSAA> I can't even run it from the command line :(
<dobey> qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop foo.qml
<PaulFraOSAA> Wow, that actually worked!!
<PaulFraOSAA> Now it even seems creator is working for untiy8, so I'm really looking forward to using my tablet for devopment
<t-ask> Is this normal that I can't replay webm videos?
<t-ask> When rebooting my phone, it always shows that I have an SD card inside? I don't know why? Is there any specific purpose for that?
<PaulFraOSAA> t-ask: How do you try to play webm video?
<t-ask> Filemanger and clcik it
<t-ask> It says no apps installed that support that formatß!
<t-ask> I wonder why
<t-ask> I guess, the Youtube app plays webm files somehow
<PaulFraOSAA> The Youtube app is a browser, so that is the way that works
<PaulFraOSAA> t-ask: is it the same when you use the Gallery app?
<t-ask> Not sure, I find the Gallery app kind of useless
<t-ask> Because I don't know which file is which and where I find my files if I don't even know the date of the video
<PaulFraOSAA> A lot of them are, Thats the wonders of using Unity ;)
<t-ask> and if thumbnails look almost the same for lets say 30 videos, then it is just not working - for me
<t-ask> I can't even sort those Gallery files in a certain manner
<t-ask> and if I still don't know which is what eg. :)
<PaulFraOSAA> Can you find it in the "My Videos" Scope?
<t-ask> another Gallery .)
<t-ask> hehe, funny with the scope I might be able to, but no I don't see the extensions :)
<t-ask> I guesss I have around 250 videos on it, I can't even group them by date, name, extension, author...
<PaulFraOSAA> Hmm, just found a review stating "Webm did not work at all..." but it might have changed,
<t-ask> and it seems the scope is not sorting by name..
<PaulFraOSAA> Are they on an SD card?
<t-ask> internal and SD
<PaulFraOSAA> Could you try to copy it to your home dir and unmount the SD card
<PaulFraOSAA> So you just have one file
<t-ask> interesting the file I am searching for is not listed in My Videos
<t-ask> on the other hand I videos I didn't even know they exist, lol
<dobey> well, the webm demuxer is available
<dobey> but perhaps the codecs used in the file aren't?
<dobey> i think there might be something with the way the gstreamer stuff works on the phones/tablet too, where it only really handles what the hardware supports
<PaulFraOSAA> I just got a demofile off the web. I got it to play using the scope, sound only, no video
<dobey> and iirc, none of the devices support webm in the hardware
<t-ask> I most likely downloaded that file wid voutube-dl on Arch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh I just been on the offical ubuntu .com devices phone page, and wow it looks so awesome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I mean yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so awesome
<dobey> hmm, yeah, something weird with webm. copied a file over from a steam game, and only audio plays
<SebthreeBQM10HD> all the current Ubuntu phones  that are available it says are sold out, which I knew already sure, but it's just how the page has it like that h eh h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in it's way
 * SebthreeBQM10HD might buy the MX 6 Ubuntu when available
<dobey> anyway, time to get away from the computer
<dobey> later
<t-ask> I guess, the My Videos gallery is not listing internal vids
<t-ask> I guess, the lagrge movie files playback is not fixed, or?
<t-ask> or is it that the filemanager openeing the Mediaplayer is just not working
<t-ask> ok, "Low on disc space" warning after 1min
<ogra_> t-ask, dont use the filemanager for *any* media playback, it has a bug that tries to first copy the file to the app workdir
<t-ask> then I guess, it was copying the file to a tmp folder and now internal / is full and therefore can't playback the file
<ogra_> use the scopes
<t-ask> is the auther aware of that bug?
<ogra_> dunno ...
<t-ask> I can't use scopes.. or is ther one which I mess?
<ogra_> it is logged in launchpad somewhere
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi ogra_ :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and others who are around :d
<ogra_> hey ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wasa just thinking....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> after reading the omgubuntu article about ota 12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how old is the Firefox version anyway really?  they got that it's old in brackets on there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is that old and without security updates, or just old, but with security updates ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_,  ????
<t-ask> ogra_: not sure if you read my remarkes before on scopes. I can't really use them or the Gallery becasue eitehr I can't find the files, they aren't listed or everything looks the same and no filenames, ...
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, well, it is an EOL release ...
<ogra_> t-ask, well...
<ogra_> (i guess the designers never had devices with 100s of videos when they created the UI design for teh scopes :) )
<ogra_> in any case dont use the filemanager ...
<ogra_> you just end up with endless copies
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, it's a old 2015 arm version isn't it ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or maybe even 2014 ?
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, it is vivid ... for the rest of the distro it is discontinued ...
<t-ask> mybe someone could rotoate the gallery 90° clockwise and let users up and down each section(column).. and then add a filter option or categories option for name, date, size, author, storage type, encoder, eg...
<ogra_> which means Xapps are all old
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so the firefox on the tablet is just a old verison
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not supported
<ogra_> right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, yeah I gathered all along when I First looked at them on tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that it's old stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from like 2015 maybe 2014
<ogra_> there is work going on to move to 16.04 ... but that will still take a while
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so really using firefox on the tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is insecure ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or for certain things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, I guess I thought that it had some kind of update, never really though of it much, but that the versibon itself was old yes
<t-ask> ogra_: well if you download playlists of tutorials, you easily get hundreds of files
<t-ask> and having 30 tubs whic all shows the tutorial's sourcefile as thumb... it is getting tedious, hehe#
<t-ask> it is even better if the author did all his files on different dates, and they mix up with other tutorials happening the same time
<t-ask> then scops are just a mess ,)
<t-ask> Where is My Scops looking for vids? I miss internal ones in /media/videos
<t-ask> or is ther another app I could use for that purpose?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t-ask,  I think there might be some kind of other video player, since I wass looking at the app store hte other week for video apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, hmm why wasn't a Firefox updated backported or whatever?  since thats libertine or arm so differnet ?
<ogra_> vivid simply doesnt recieve any updates anymore apart from snappy and the phone ... firefox belongs into neither realm here
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, it's because those devices are running a distribution derived from Vivid Vervet, and no one had backported newer Firefox to it
<bregma> which is sad, because there is an important bug fixed in later versions
<ogra_> bregma, well, move to xenial ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, well that's a bit sucky really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I supous only early adopters have FIrefox like that anyway so far, such as me :D
<bregma> ogra_, someone is working on it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or mostly
<ogra_> yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xenial you mean 16.04 :D ?
<ogra_> right
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, it would make our lives easier
<ogra_> that has 5 years of support so firefox will recieve updates for quite some time still
<SebthreeBQM10HD> after the things that break, are fixed you mean ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the thing that will breka ubuntu touch
<ogra_> well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> things
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, things break on Touch using Xenial right now, that's why the delay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes as you hav told me before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems gcc is an issue for example as well going by earlier the version of
 * bregma is glad he's not working on that
<ogra_> one problem is that many bits of the phone were very deeply tied into upstart ...
<ogra_> then we switched the distro to systemd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so someone will have to hack some work arounds or whatever to get 16.04 working nicely for phone and tablets ?
<bregma> oooh, he used the s* word
<ogra_> there is a lot of porting work to be done still
<ogra_> hah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah, but let's be honest here :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu going to system d thing well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> was mostly since DEbian did right ?
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> we dont have enough people to patch each and every package to keep it running with upstart ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what would system d break for phone and tablet really?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, I forget if your a paid dev, or just community person :D
<ogra_> both :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well yeah  most distros have gone to System D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not just DEbian
<t-ask> :)
<t-ask> < Arch ,)
<t-ask> it is not our fault *hehe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_,patch like every package you mean in a otherwise systemd version of ubuntu? h eh yeah indeed to that I Guess to the lack of people to do that h eh
<bregma> systemd is no worse than upstart in terms of the software, although I disagree with their design decision on binary logs
<bregma> I understand the people behind it can be a little difficult sometimes
<t-ask> I kind of like it
<t-ask> so many nice 'well hidden' features .)
<ogra_> yeah, there is nothing wrong with systemd
<ogra_> i would have preferred to stay with upstart ...
<ogra_> but all our packages come from debian ... and they decided
<bregma> I'm also annoyed I have to learn a new system after only just learning upstart and forgetting decades of using init.d
<t-ask> and in the end it is woth it, imho
<bregma> I must be getting old
<ogra_> well, its an init system
<bregma> systemd still has not good support for session management, which was a great feature of upstart
<ogra_> way to much fuss is made over it given that it is just that :)
<bregma> I understand someone is working on that, but the people I knew who were doing that rage quit in frustration
<hwk> is it possible to run systemd in chroot?
<bregma> I have no idea who is working on systemd session management now
<ogra_> we still have upstart for session mgmt....
<t-ask> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-nspawn ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h ey it's Debian,  you were making some nice progress with your upstart for ubuntu on your phones and tablets, but well there won't be any debian phones or tablets  it seems, so we will start trying to break your phone and tablet, by changing to systemd from your up start, h eh
<ogra_> anyway ... much offtopic for this channel :)
<t-ask> not really, you might be able to use nspawn for touch then .)
<ogra_> shudder
<t-ask> hehe .)
<ogra_> we have something proper (lxd) ... no need for such hacks :)
<ogra_> anyway ...
<t-ask> it comes with virtual fs
 * ogra_ goes afk ...
<ogra_> 1am is late enough to end my workday
<t-ask> I mean, it is written in the wiki
<hwk> seems more outside the family
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, ping if about, and if so quick question....
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-28
<Acou_Bass> hey, nspawn isn't a hack, it's pretty great :D though I've no idea how it'd work alongside Mir and snap etc
<vkrishn> hi
<vkrishn> could someone suggest which version/dvd for http://www.amazon.in/Micromax-LT666W-10-1-inch-Touchscreen-Integrated/dp/B01689FD2Q
<vkrishn> it supports booting from usb
<vkrishn> currently downloading, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<MasseR> The new-tab optimization fix is noticeable. Thank you very much guys
<Jucato> and thanks to much for libertine/desktop apps and fingerprint support on the meizu pro 6!!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-12 released!
<swalladge> Is it just me or are the names for the m10 and m10hd swapped on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-12
<swalladge> AFAIK frieza in the full HD version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone around and with OTA 12 as well ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> om26er, have you got OTA 12?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, woo on screen keyboard for Libertine, hoever it doesn't quite work how I had expected
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: how would you expect it to work
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: it opens when you need to type something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, well to disappeaar for a start as well, when it should do realy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but instead it stays
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well in xchat gnome it does
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and libre office writer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Just tried those after Firefox,  Firefox seems ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, it just stayed and woudn['t go away, when I didn't want it.  I could get rid of it very teorly when on the top right showing like you know the stuff up there
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: if the text field has the cursor in then the keyboard is required in order to type
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, it's also massive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so in the case of xchat gnome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it goes over the whole type area
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and then can't really see what's been typed on it
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeap that is in a bug in libertine in that it doesn't move the text field above the keyboard like it does on normal apps known issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the one on the ipad for example and even Android, is quite good at disappearing when it should do
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: it does disappear if you stop highlighting the text field
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh bregma isn't here, probably since it's night time for him or very early morning. but I was going to jokingly say:  bregma you need to sort that out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the text filed is always high lighted in xchat gnome though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with it's cursour
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> same with libre office writer I Guess
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: tap the window part
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from my limited trying just now,  and since as you say there's some kind of bug as well, seems can only really use firefox with it for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what you mean tap the window part?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now back using the bluteooth keyboard by the way, but I could change that
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: also you can swipe the keyboard down, the upper part of the irc window where you are reading my comments
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you mean move it with the line
<SebthreeBQM10HD> theres like a line
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on the top there
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doens't like xchat gnome anyway, but hasn't done the getting more x programs thing so
 * SebthreeBQM10HD would use konversation usually on a normal computer
 * Jucato couldn't get konversation to run. installs fine ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, swip down how?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or what you jmean ?
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: put your finger at the top of the keyboard and swipe it down
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, oh you tried
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, or up in that case, since it goes over the text box ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the typing area
<Jucato> SebthreeBQM10HD: as in you try to swipe the virtual keyboard down to hide it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, yeah that's a bit uh when something seems to install ok, but then doesn't open up etc porperly in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok I'lll try
<SebthreeBQM10HD> o OK yesthat works
<Jucato> that swipe gesture is actually true for the virtual keyboard in general. whether it's libertine or native
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I can swipe down
<Jucato> also, as davmor2 said, the keyboard only pops up if you are in a text input field. tap anywhere else that isn't an input box and it hides
<Jucato> which reminds me. need to install xchat :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> would be nice for it to dissapper in general hen expected to in general to as just mentioned but right that is a bug in libertibe apparently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as expected coreting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it didn't hide and doesn't when not typing in the text field
<Jucato> you have to tap outside the text field
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I guess but still really it should know if going to type and if typng
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now after swipe thing it ems to be dissapering better but thats after sending a message
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no after swipeing again
<Jucato_> ok just checked
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thats better back to bluetooh now and jucato_ seems lost you a bit there
<Jucato_> not working on xchat because even the chat window is considered a text window of sorts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems it only disappears if I swipe, never any other time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or maybe click out enough of the text field
<Jucato_> the only safe spot is the nick list
<Jucato_> tap on a nuck and the jeyboard disappears
<Jucato_> nick
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah ha so your agreeing that it doesn't really work as intended properly with x chat?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jucato libre office writer seemed to work in the same kind of way or uh not work as xchat as well when I breifuly treid that, but really that's mostly just one big text box :D
<Jucato_> not exactly sure about the "as intended" part
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well disappeairng when not wnating it I mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when not wanting to type etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even if in a text box still as well
<Jucato_> the keyboard sees the chat windows as something it can interact with as text so i guess it doesn't want to leave :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jucato well that kind of stuff should be sorted in an update :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what else is new in OTA 12 after upgrading from OTA 10.1 i  SKIPPED 11
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I notice a blue bar at teh top, KDE style
<SebthreeBQM10HD> of  libertine programs
<Jucato> miracast suport for the M10 :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well yes I know there's that to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I mean things I can see more so :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus the log in scren has changed, it's a white box hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it was better before
<Jucato> the blue bar is actually more like the old GTK Metacity theme
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah probbly like the old GTK
<Jucato> or not. hehe but probably not kde
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and no Firefox etc on the main screen, which I think I Migh have read about and forgot before updating or whatever actsaully,  well no I had seen a comment on omgubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the xmir programs should be on the main screen I think, but turns out I Had xapps installed so opened that up from the manage thing and yep
<Jucato> yeah all  libertine apps are now in their own scope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how do you get that scope up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I waned to like a manage hting with all apps etc
<Jucato> the same way as before
<Jucato> swipe up from the bottom of any scope, scroll down to XApps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from the today or main screen or whatever as well, not sure that's the proper way to do it htough
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, ok yeah that's what I did, it then opens up a manage screen with a load of stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and xapps being one of them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, ok thanks for your help etc :), I should do some other stuff now really.... hmm
<Jucato> tap on the Star if you want it to be always there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh the star
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok which added it to the top of the list
<Jucato> so now you won't have to always scroll through that list. it's at the top level, same as Today, etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, yes that's better, I still would hav prefered them on the main apps screen like before, but can get more used to the new way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> acstaully I think in unity on the left bar as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> things like FIrefox and xhcat were there to as well, but not now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> my today scop seeems to have dipparead acstaully or something hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or the like wher is your location etc,  shops near you etc, annoyingly always with this tablet it has thought I  WAS IN Lonond to before, when I was not, and coudn't jus change
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think on the phone it would pick up location data from say a mobile network so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but tablet also has no sim so
<Jucato> you mean the NearBy scope?
<Jucato> mine's still here. and i don't have a sim either ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jucato, I am not sure where my near by scope etc has gone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or the today scope as it was called ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus annoyingly it came up with stuff for London anyway which was useless
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's on tablet, phones no problem got my acstual near by city
<Jucato> Today is different from NearBy.
<Jucato> you can always check that Manage Scopes list. mine's still working (also tablet)
<sistemx> Hello, Do somebody know, why any program stop work after lock screen? I am asking bcs I download curespotify and it happen
<sistemx> it is in program or it is by system?
<ogra_> both ...
<ogra_> by default the system stops all apps when you lock the screen ...
<ogra_> ... but an app can use certain ways to keep running
<ogra_> specifically for media stuff apps only keep running is they use the mediaplayer backend of the system ... seems this app does not
<sistemx> and there is any way how to change?
<sistemx> bcs program is not useable now. I am finding way how it happen function
<sistemx> in system setting is access to background app, but there is only launcher and notifications, how add others?
<sistemx> or is it really difficulty?
<mcphail> sistemx: the app has to be designed to use the backgroud services
<sistemx> I see,  so I must contact owner :( . Any way it looks like open source, is there any easy command to change it? Or it is difficulty? Means something like set orientation, for orientation is easy command in code...
<dobey> in system settings?
<dobey> oh
<sistemx> yes, locking and unlocking
<dobey> the "when locked, allow" thing has nothing to do with background processing
<sistemx> I see
<dobey> it's whether to allow opening indicators and the launcher from screen edge, while the screen is locked
<dobey> it's about privacy
<sistemx> So it is difficulty change it in code of program, isn't it?
<mcphail> sistemx: it is not trivial to rewrite the app to use background services
<mcphail> sistemx: and no automatic way (as far as i know)
<sistemx> I see, so very bad news for me :(, bcs use spotify with unlock mobile is crazy
<pmcgowan> Elleo, ^^ :)
<Elleo> sistemx: unfortunately spotify can't work with the media-hub background service at the moment, due to the way their streaming is designed
<sistemx> Ohh, worst news at all :( hope is dead now
<pmcgowan> Elleo, do you use the keep screen on call?
<jhodapp> Elleo, actually it could, it just wouldn't be secure enough for our liking
<dobey> jhodapp: what does that mean?
<jhodapp> dobey, isolating the 3rd party binary blob that we'd use with streaming services like Spotify
<jhodapp> we can't currently do that
<sistemx> secure is not priority now, music is priority :)
<Elleo> pmcgowan: nope, if I ever have time to spare I'm going to try making an unconfined version that asks for a wakelock and disables app suspending for the open store
<Elleo> pmcgowan: but that's a fair way down my list of spare time projects unfortunately
<dobey> jhodapp: oh, there's a binary blob that has to be used?
<jhodapp> dobey, yes unfortunately
<pmcgowan> Elleo, isnt that what the keep screen on thing does
<jhodapp> the open implementation is sorely out of date
<Elleo> pmcgowan: no, this would be a much more complete solution; it'd allow the phone to switch off the screen and run the app inthe background
<sistemx> Thanks for explain, see you...
<dobey> jhodapp: and they provide a armhf/arm64 binaries for linux? wow
<pmcgowan> Elleo, we could probably bless it for the regular store with a manual review
<pmcgowan> might set a bad precedent though
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yeah, not certain about that since it can't really be thoroughly reviewed due to containing proprietary libs
<jhodapp> dobey, they do, yes
<dobey> pmcgowan: seems like what we really need is to implmeent background processing support for some things, with helpers provided by the apps
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, so the issue is we cannot audit the binary or what
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yes basically
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, its not the only blob on the device though
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, dobey: so the design is to isolate it away from the rest of media-hub
<jhodapp> right, but due to the nature of codecs and the security holes that crop up with them from time to time, this is one where we really need this isolation
<dobey> jhodapp: right, so i'm suggesting we need something which spawns an untrusted helper which the app provides, and then media hub can maybe control that helper or whatever, while the app's UI talks to media-hub
<jhodapp> dobey, untrusted helper to do what exactly?
<dobey> jhodapp: well, that's how you isolate binary blobs
<dobey> in the ubuntu touch app lifecycle world
<jhodapp> dobey, right but what's a specific use case you're thinking of here?
<dobey> jhodapp: <jhodapp> we need to isolate the binary blob
<jhodapp> dobey, yeah, in media-hub...I'm just confused when you started talking about the app
<dobey> jhodapp: i don't know what your specific API would be for helpers that media-hub would run; just saying that seems like how it would be done
<dobey> jhodapp: well, the app provides the blob, so the app would provide a helper binary/script/whatever, which is what loads/contains that binary blob, and media-hub would spawn it, and it would do its thing
<jhodapp> dobey, I see what you're getting at now...yes there's the streaming part, which is the part I'm talking about that needs isolation, and the web API calls that something like music-app makes for getting content lists, etc
<dobey> jhodapp: right, so you just need to design the API such that all those things are considered :)
<mcphail> Elleo: it is possible for trusted apps to play in the background with screen off without media hub (or, it was last time I tried). Don't know if this still works but see http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click . No idea if this could be extended to do what you'd need, as I didn't do anything beyond proof of concept
<mcphail> Elleo: uses some ugly hacks :S
<Elleo> mcphail: oh?
<dobey> mcphail: you mean you just run a shell script that doesn't have any UI for unity8 to manage?
<mcphail> dobey: but also use openal, which seems to bypass pulse's control and continues to play with screen off
<mcphail> source is in the click
<dobey> mcphail: i don't think that's openal, but the fact that it's a thing with no UI :)
<mcphail> dobey: maybe, but I think things controlled by pulse get muted on screen off. So long ago when I was testing this I can't rememebr the details
<dobey> mcphail: well it doesn't matter if it's muted or not. if the app is paused, it can't process data, and thus can't send anything to the sound card, regardless of pulse being there or not
<mcphail> dobey: yep, but the little shell script could, conceivably, be expanded to be a little server which could be asked by other apps to do the streaming in the background
<dobey> mcphail: well, the bug you're exploiting could also be fixed, preventing that :)
<mcphail> dobey: no doubt ;)
<dobey> mcphail: we already have a service running in the background which can be asked by apps to do the streaming in the background :)
<dobey> spotify is apparently just a special evil case
<dobey> because one has to use their binary blob
<mcphail> Indeed, but this could isolate the evil
<mcphail> Pack the spotify blob in the server's click package
<mcphail> And have a separate spotify client complete with UI
<dobey> well, the UX will be awful, and doesn't solve the general problem
<dobey> especially once we fix the issue you're exploiting
<mcphail> I agree it would be awful, but is it more awful than music stopping every time the screen goes off?
<dobey> yes
<mcphail> This platform is locked down so tightly, we're being left with ugly hacks to achieve the basics
<ahayzen> background-playlists pretty much solves all of this, once/if media-hub supports the decoding of spotify streams :-)
<mcphail> OK, then what about background GPS logging, background file synching etc? We don't have frameworks for these. A background API would be a compromise
 * mcphail has no idea how it would work, so don't ask him ;)
<dobey> working like iOS does would be good enough for me
<mcphail> How does iOS do it?
<dobey> has an api where apps request background processing time, and then can be awarded a block of time, and then request more time if needed.
<mcphail> That sounds sensible
<ogra_> but is more implementation work
<dobey> i think we also need to implmeent CPU quotas and such
<dobey> ogra_: yes, anything is more implementation work than doing nothing at all
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, we do *something*
<ogra_> (sending SIGSTOP and SIGCONT)
<dobey> well, what we do is prevent the exact thing that everyone is complaining we don't have an api for doing
<ogra_> and i have seen MPs for cleverer oom scheduling i think
<dobey> ie, we are doing nothing to make background processing for apps work
<dobey> better OOM scheduling doesn't provide background processing :)
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> but happens in the same corner of the code
<dobey> maybe. i don't know that code that well. but the point is that all of what that code is doing, is to prevent the exact thing that is being asked for. not to make it possible to do that thing :)
<polylux> good evening everyone
<aquiles> How to reinstall libertine on ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-29
<Elleo> jhodapp: what does media-hub do to make the sound indicator aware of its mpris service?
<drsn0w> Hello, I'm interested in porting Ubuntu Touch to Nexus 5X (bullhead) however I'm having many issues, and I think they're to do with the fact that bullhead is a 64-bit device, and the existing tree doesn't seem to have any of the required make files
<swalladge> where would i report a bug relating to wifi on ubuntu touch?
<swalladge> system settings?
<lpotter> that would be ok. people will redirect it if needed
<swalladge> ok
<swalladge> actually i might just ask on the answers.launchpad.net first
<swalladge> my M10 isn't remembering wifi ap's properly - ie. it saves info about it, but doesn't associate the network with saved ones
<swalladge> so in previous networks i have a list like MyWifinetwork1, MyWifinetwork2, MyWifinetwork3 .... etc., and asks for password to the network everytime i turn on the device
<swalladge> any ideas?
<minhaj3> Hi
<minhaj3> Anyone here??
<minhaj3> I wanted to know what can i do to port in huawei honor holly?
<mardy> DanChapman: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/dekko/+git/dekko/+merge/301457
<mardy> popey: hi! I guess you are the most experienced in this: I want to put a click package in a silo, how do I do it?
<mardy> popey: package is dekko, built from https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/dekko/+git/dekko/+merge/301457
<popey> we generally just put a link to the click in citrain
<popey> which may be hosted anywhere
<mardy> popey: OK; and is there a way to let launchpad build an armhf click for you?
<popey> mardy: dan usually builds the click.
<faenil> duflu: great to see the wheel speed fix! :)
<duflu> faenil: Yeah, but more exciting high-res touchpad scrolling comes for free from that
<duflu> Need to fix other components still
<duflu> I can't figure out where the offending code that's slowing down Qt apps is
<faenil> duflu: yeah :) glad you found the issue in the end
<faenil> duflu: at least scopes are using custom maximumVelocity and the likes
<faenil> duflu: not sure about codepath for browser. It could also be that the default Flickable maximumVelocity is too low
<duflu> faenil: would the max be enforced while you're still touching it?
<duflu> That would explain lag
<faenil> duflu: yeah I read your comment about that, I'm not sure, I don't think it should but I don't think I've ever actually read the logic there
<faenil> duflu: let me have a quick peek and see if anything comes out
<duflu> I don't know where to look or whether to look. It's approaching EOW
<faenil> duflu: https://github.com/qt/qtdeclarative/blob/5.4/src/quick/items/qquickflickable.cpp
<duflu> faenil: From the name alone it should be OK. It's not a "flick" if you're still touching the screen
<faenil> duflu: wheel events surely are slowed down according to maxVelocity
<duflu> faenil: I think wheel is a different problem - like wrong scaling factor (e.g. 15 instead of 120)
<faenil> but when your finger is on screen, that shouldn't affect it
<duflu> It's different code for wheel and touch
<faenil> duflu: of course
<faenil> duflu: https://github.com/qt/qtdeclarative/blob/5.4/src/quick/items/qquickflickable.cpp#L1269 this is how the wheel is slowed down
<faenil> duflu: but mouseMove shouldn't be https://github.com/qt/qtdeclarative/blob/5.4/src/quick/items/qquickflickable.cpp#L987
<duflu> faenil: I think angleDelta is wrong for Qt apps. And assume there is some project other than qtmir where we convert mir events into Qt??
<duflu> Either that or we just have Qt logic with the wrong scale, and Mir is unrelated to the bug
<faenil> mmm
<faenil> duflu: what is the exact issue you see? the one related to the surface moving too slowly while the finger is on screen
<faenil> the bug report explains the wheel stuff
<faenil> could it not be just because we're 2-3 frames late at rendering?
<duflu> faenil: Touch and wheels are completely separate bugs. I've been talking about multiple bugs here
<faenil> duflu: yeah, do you have a bug report for the touch as well?
<duflu> Yes......
<duflu> faenil: Touch is not bad. Only:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1523823
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1523823 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash touch scrolling is slower (more laggy) than web browser touch scrolling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<faenil> duflu: thanks, I don't think I've seen that before in my emails, let me read
<faenil> (ps: I'm just trying to see if I can help here, I'm not the input handling guru ;) )
<duflu> Bug feel free to ignore that because we can live with it and ignore it for much longer than the wheel problem after the QtMir fix
<faenil> duflu: at least on Krillin I can't see that. Aside from the natural lag, that imho comes from the fact that we're missing too many frames between input processing and rendering
<duflu> faenil: Graphics lag is an issue yes, but does not explain why the dash is worse than the webbrowser on the same phone :)
<faenil> duflu: browser and scopes seem to behave the same, on Krillin. Maybe it's device/resolution/whatever specific. Which
<faenil> device do you see it on?
<duflu> All
<faenil> if I just drag up and down without releasing my finger I see mostly the same (too much) lag on both browser and scopes
<faenil> duflu: do you see it, right now, on krillin (BQ E4.5) on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel?
<duflu> faenil: Always. But it might just be because the dash has much higher CPU+GPU usage
<duflu> Anyway, phone/touch bugs are not what I'm focusing on right now
<faenil> duflu: I just want to make sure we're talking about the same thing, because I'm quite sensitive to these kind of things, and I can't see any relevant difference at this point between browser and scopes on krillin
<faenil> both are a few frames behind input
<faenil> but nothing like speed throttling, just rendering/input lag
<faenil> so I'm wondering if I'm misunderstanding your report...do you have a video anywhere of the bug?
<duflu> faenil: Don't worry about it. Long term I will finish frame notification that will kill all lag
<faenil> duflu: looking forward to that day :) I still would like to see the video though, if you feel like it :)
<faenil> because I do worry about it :)
<duflu> Well it's 5pm on a Friday. I'm finishing smaller and simpler things right now
<faenil> duflu: oh sure, no rush! enjoy your weekend! I did not mean to imply I want you to do it now ;)
<Mister_Q> swalladge just out of curiosity.. Did you use the bq oem tool to reflash your m10?
<hwk> 12:30 pm here
<faenil> duflu: have you seen this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntumirclient/input.cpp
<duflu> faenil: That's what I missed. Thanks!
<faenil> duflu: awesome!
<faenil> not sure it will help that much, but let's hope so :)
<mardy> jgdx: hi! Do you have some time (and desire) to test https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 ? I've attached a dekko click to it, too
<duflu> faenil: You rock. Webbrowser scrolling (etc) now fixed too
<faenil> duflu: woooot :) well done!
<duflu> With high-res touchpad precision now
<faenil> duflu: (now I'm even more curious to see what was the actual bug that I can't seem to reproduce on krilling :P )
<faenil> awesooome
<faenil> ah ok you meant you fixed wheel scrolling duflu, not touch, right?
<duflu> faenil: yes, wheel and touchpads, not touch
<faenil> duflu: ok, still super cool, yay
<jgdx> mardy, yes
<jgdx> tedg, hey, could you point me to the docs for ubuntu_app_launch_start_application from libubuntu-app-launch2-dev?
<jgdx> tedg, I fail to launch an app using an appid, even if it seemingly conforms to the spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<jgdx> mardy, testing now…
<mardy> jgdx: thanks!
<jgdx> mardy, I need to refresh in Dekko it seems. I guess Dekko has no means of getting notified?
<mardy> jgdx: refresh? I'm not sure what do you mean
<mardy> jgdx: you just have to give Dekko access to your gmail account, and that should be all
<jgdx> mardy, I got a notification, tapped it, entered Dekko. The newly received email is not visible in Dekko lest I refresh
<mardy> jgdx: mmm... here it refreshed automatically
<jgdx> lemme try again
<mardy> jgdx: anyway, the Dekko part still needs improvement, it should be made to open the new message right away
<zzarr> when will Ubuntu launch on phones/tablets? (I mean when will devices be available in shops)
<k1l_> zzarr: they are since some time. or do you mean a specific device?
<jgdx> mardy, right, and Dekko is dispatched with an URL sufficient to do that. So it's up to Dekko, not account-polld, to implement this?
<zzarr> I know they are available from ubuntu.com (I have an Ubuntu phone) I mean when operators will begin to sell them
<mardy> jgdx: exactly
<k1l_> zzarr: they do already
<k1l_> zzarr: and ubuntu doesnt sell them. its the manufacturers who sell them
<jgdx> mardy, rog. Okay, looks good here
<zzarr> k1l_, I know, but service providers don't sell them yet (not in Sweden in any way)
<k1l_> zzarr: this is from a german IT supermarket: https://twitter.com/toddyfranz/status/672467605555453952
<mardy> jgdx: thanks, I also did some testing and didn't notice any issues; I'll hand it over to QA, then
<peat-psuwit> Hello. I'm porting Ubuntu Touch to Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. The screen's native orientation is in landscape, but touchscreen expects the screen to be in portrait. So, how to set screen's native rotation? Or, alternatively, how to swap touchscreen's axes?
<k1l_> zzarr: well, look at the manufacturers who have ubuntu phones and if they sell to sweden.
<zzarr> k1l_, I didn't know they were sold in shops in Germany, but when I think about it I'm not surprised
<robinhero> mardy, What do you think, will this modification of account-polld available in OTA-13?
<mardy> robinhero: yes it will, unless we find some regression that forces us to pull it off
<zzarr> k1l_, I know how to get a phone here
<robinhero> mardy, sounds good, thanks :)
<jgdx> mardy, one sec, can you reproduce this: Open dekko, swipe away dekko, receive email, tap notification: i can't open the newly received mail
<zzarr> k1l_, the reason for my question is when will the real native apps come, I mean there are already many very good apps
<k1l_> zzarr: the manufacturers have very strange strategies with where to sell and how marketing should work. i dont understand where, when and why they are selling them or not selling them.
<robinhero> mardy, I'll be home in a few hours, and will give it a try on my testing device :)
<robinhero> *at
<k1l_> zzarr: what native apps?
<zzarr> Dekko is in fact the best mail browser I have used on a mobile device
<zzarr> well very many apps are webapps so far
<zzarr> but I think that native apps give a more solid feeling
<zzarr> in any way, I'm impressed with the phone so far
<jgdx> zzarr, yeah, I think we need quantum computers to make webapps feel native
<k1l_> that depends on the developers beeing able to make native apps.
<zzarr> jgdx ;)
<jgdx> zzarr, :)
<mardy> jgdx: trying...
<jgdx> there are a couple of preceding errors in the log, but not sure if pertinent or not
<jgdx> mardy, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21394369/
<mardy> jgdx: ah! weird: Dekko refreshed, shows the e-mail, but indeed nothing happens if I tap it
<mardy> jgdx: actually, I cannot open any message
<jgdx> right, me neither
<jgdx> seems to be triggered by the dispatcher, as performing the steps above without tapping a notification does not reproduce.
<mardy> jgdx: seems like bug 1570774
<ubot5> bug 1570774 in Dekko "Cannot open message from inbox" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570774
<mardy> jgdx: I'll add a comment to that bug
<jgdx> indeed
<jgdx> mardy, I would think that became critical for that release though.
<jgdx> s/release/silo 55
<mardy> jgdx: indeed
<jhodapp> Elleo, media-hub just exports the MPRIS dbus service
<swalladge> Mister_Q: re flash tool: yes' because i somehow managed to semi brick it so had to fix the partitions...
<Mister_Q> swalladge then that most likely explains your wifi bug :/ Did you "Format everything & Download" or just "Download" in the tool? Format everything deletes the imei partitions and that makes the network manager act weird even if it works on android. check if your serial number is something lik 01234
<swalladge> Oh right wow. Yeah i'm pretty sure i formatted because just download didn't work
<Mister_Q> swalladge you have to send it in to bq for an imei repair :/
<swalladge> I'll check out the serial numbers tomorrow.
<swalladge> Ouch really? Surely the bq tool should put it to factory condition?
<Mister_Q> swalladge unfortunately not
<swalladge> Could that explain it not recognizing/outputting to a monitor via HDMI as well?
<Mister_Q> yes !
<Mister_Q> "format everything" does literally what it says. including _every_partition
<swalladge> Aaah well that explains everything. Thanks :)
<Mister_Q> thats why I've wrote a tool for reflashing ubuntu devices. to stop people from using dangerous oem tools https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<swalladge> Nice
 * Mister_Q may accidentally formatted everything once as well ;)
<swalladge> Lol I'll literally have to send it half way around the world to get it fixed... (And then back again)
<Mister_Q> you cant restore the imei partitions yourself :/ bq has to do that
<Elleo> jhodapp: odd, I'm doing the same (i.e. registering org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.CuteSpotify) but sound-indicator doesn't pick up on it
<Elleo> jhodapp: wasn't sure if there was some extra call I need to make to something to make it aware of that
<jhodapp> Elleo, try doing a dbus capture of Rhythmbox on the desktop when it comes up and you'll capture it exporting MPRIS...that's the best and easiest example to capture and emulate
<Elleo> jhodapp: okay, thanks
<jgdx> dobey, hey, you get to take a look at that u-push hack?
<dobey> jgdx: i said in irc it looks ok, but maybe not what i'd necessarily do. i'd probably just get rid of the vendorizing and just rely on the packages if possible
<jgdx> dobey, sorry, missed that. Yeah, that's what I want too, but then we wouldn't get it to build on vivid due to a lack of deps.
<dobey> jgdx: eh? then how does it build on vivid in the archive today?
<jgdx> dobey, yeah, but that's using the old deprecated go packages that does not exist upstream.
<jgdx> e.g. the code.google.com go-sqlite has disappeared upstream, and it's replacement has no deb package in vivid
<jgdx> as I understand it
<dobey> jgdx: oh, well, all code.google.com has disappeared because google shut down code
<dobey> jgdx: i'd probably kill the symlinks stuff and just fix the imports to reference the github stuff instead, if you have to use vendorized stuff there
<jgdx> dobey, kill the symlink to usr/share/gocode/src… ?
<dobey> jgdx: no, in your MP you're making a symlink to preserve the "code.google.com/..." paths for the things that moved to github, rather than changing the imports that use them
<jgdx> dobey, right, so if I change the imports for sqlite to use the recommended lib, I need to backport golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3 to the overlay. IIUIC
<jgdx> because otherwise the dev setup would be fine, but at build time, it would fail on vivid+overlay
<dobey> jgdx: didn't you just say the current things aren't packaged in vivid+overlay?
<jgdx> dobey, the code.google imports have debs, the things I'm symlinked do not have debs, but we just use the code.google debs.
<jgdx> it's a mess
<dobey> jgdx: ok, then i guess we have to use the symlinks to work around that issue for now
<dobey> yeah, i am very not fond of golang
<qrazi> Quick question: I installed multirom on my nexus 5, and my primary rom is stock Android 6.0.1
<qrazi> When I install Ubuntu Touch through multirom, I cannot boot. It shows the Google logo for a bit, and then reboots
<qrazi> What could be the problem?
<Mister_Q> qrazi, did you install a kexec capable kernel (as suggested in the multirom app)?
<qrazi> Yes... (99% sure, but can't check as I left that phone at home... :-/ )
<olofm> is the appstore broken at the moment? i can not find QVBA-M :(
<olofm> it is listed in uapp explorer but i can not find it in the store
<dobey> olafh: on a phone/tablet, or on a PC?
<dobey> olafh: are you on ota12?
<dobey> olafh: that app is using a long deprecated framework which was recently removed. the app needs to be udpated
<dobey> err
<dobey> olafh: oops, sorry. that was for olofm who apparently left, but has a nick irresponsibly similar to yours :)
<ohyash> mariogrip : ping
<ohyash> is this page ever gonna show up? https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Porting-to-new-device
<genii> ohyash: You can also refer to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<ohyash> genii : Doesnt seem to be updated in a long while. Does it still work?
<genii> ohyash: The process has not changed much since then, it can still be used as a guide
<ohyash> genii : Interesting. Ubuntu's proting guide seems pretty straight foreward. I havent seen one like this anywhere else.
<ohyash> SailfishOS' porting guide is pretty harder compared to this
<hwk> is there a channel dedicated to debian-arm distro?
<hwk> was thinking if i can start systemd manually in a chroot environment
<ohyash> try talking in raspbian's channel. (if it exists, IDK)
<genii> There's also #ubuntu-arm but it's usually somehwat quiet in there
<dobey> maybe #debian-arm ? :)
<hwk> population 10 :D
<ohyash> how hard would porting ubuntu-touch be if my device comes with cyanogenOS installed, sources are in git, and I've never ported any OS before?
<hwk> do you know the source coude of you device well?
<hwk> drivers, apps which integrate with the drivers
<ohyash> hwk, havent checked into it.. But I guess yes. They're opensource friendly, thats what they said when they launched to company. (YU)
<ohyash> hwk, here : https://github.com/YUTeleventures/device_yu_lettuce
<hwk> dont see much code there
<ohyash> How do I use whatever's required from there?
<ohyash> Oh, and how much time approximately does final rom compilation take?
<dobey> it's not a matter of just compiling things and then it will work
<dobey> porting a device takes a whole lot of time, even for someone that knows what they are doing
<ohyash> dobey, was just asking cuz my laptop run AMD A4. which takes half and hour to compile compiz. and almost 2 to compile wine
<dobey> ohyash: right. i don't know how long it will take to cross-compile the stuff
<peat-psuwit> Can anyone with supported device give me the content of /etc/ubuntu/devices.conf, please?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how does app separation / permission restrictions work on U/T? like: how does it keep a website from telling my location from the GPS module? keep games from telling my movement profile to their authors? etc
<dobey> well, if you allow a game to access your location, then while that game is being played, it can freely send your location data to somewhere on the internet
<dobey> however, while the screen is locked, or the app is in the background, it is not running, and can no longer process data
<dobey> if an app needs location data, then when it tries to use the API the first time, you get a popup asking if you want to allow/deny it access to location data
<dobey> there's similar popups for camera and mic access
<abcd> hello
<abcd> I've got a nexus 4 which i've put ubuntu on. I've bought a slimport adapter to vga, the screen detects a signal, but just shows a black desktop.
<abcd> are there problems with certain hardware?
<dobey> abcd: very possible, yes
<dobey> abcd: have you verified the adapter works with android?
<abcd> dobey: thanks
<abcd> dobey: nope, I could put android back on....
<abcd> other than that can anybody recommend one that works?
<polylux> good evening everyone, somebody around who is using syncevolution?
<dobey> abcd: well, i don't think anyone has tested any that would use vga anyway. i think only ones that have been tested are hdmi.
<DexterF> dobey: I meant: where are these permissions defined? how does control work?
<DexterF> where do I find documentation about Touch? api descriptions etc
<dobey> DexterF: https://developer.ubuntu.com
<DexterF> dobey: thanks
<swalladge> Mister_Q: yep, my M10's serial number is 0123456789ABCDEF
<Mister_Q> swalladge then you have to send it to bq sorry
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-30
<cariveri> Hello there. OTA-12 offers a mobile data switch in the connectivity settings. but what does it do?
<cariveri> according to the commit log Pete Woods has built it.
<goldw> Hello guys
<goldw> there is developers ubuntu touch? ;)
<goldw> I'll be here
<faenil> goldw: hello
<goldw> I have a little question there
<goldw> I try to install touch ubuntu on pro 5 meizu
<goldw> I have a problem
<goldw> does not show the keyboard))
<goldw> I do not know what to do with this problem
<faenil> so you successfully installed Ubuntu Touch on an Android Pro5?
<goldw> how to fix a keyboard problem?
<goldw> yes
<faenil> which tutorial did you follow?
<faenil> I've never tried as I don't have Pro5
<goldw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<faenil> but you can check /var/log/syslog to see if there are any keyboard-related errors, or have a look at /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log (doublecheck path as I've just typed it)
<goldw> I followed these instructions
<faenil> I can have a look at your /var/log/syslog if you paste it on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<faenil> (I'm about to leave)
<goldw> Of course I can do it
<goldw> now I try the latest test version
<goldw> ubuntu-touch / testing / meizu.en
<faenil> goldw: no you should go with ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<faenil> goldw: either rc-proposed or stable
<faenil> nothing else, afaik
<goldw> If the problem is not corrected
<goldw> I can send you the log
<faenil> ok
<faenil> just don't use testing, at least I don't know what images "testing" has
<goldw> thank you very much ;)
<faenil> rc-proposed is the one to use for bleeding edge, and stable for the last stable OS version
<faenil> no problem!
<faenil> I'm leaving now, feel free to ping me back later or tomorrow ;)
<goldw> ok all the best
<faenil> to you too!
<JakesDen> Can someone help port Ubuntu touch to my device?
<JakesDen> Anyone?
<JakesDen> Hello?
<ahoneybun> can someone please remove fmulcar@hotmail.es from the ubuntu-phone list?
<mimecar> have you also read your messages right?
<mr_rcollins> Ok, now that OTA-12 is out, I'm putting Ubuntu back on my M10.
<mr_rcollins> But one question, is there a sleep mode, like a laptop?
<mr_rcollins> I don't need it to try to save power when I'm not using it.
<DPA> Hi, I have a Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu edition, and I try to find out which parts of my phone are /dev/fb0 and /dev/fb1. /dev/fb0 seams to be the camera on the back of my phone, but I haven't found out what fb1 is. I also wonder, why the size of the framebuffer fb1 is 0x0 (the content of /sys/class/graphics/fb1/virtual_size is "0,0").
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-31
<mimecar> good morning
<Flohack> dobey: Hi this is Florian they guy lots of backup questions ;)
<Flohack> dobey: progress report, I´ve managed to get a Nexus 5 backup device, flashed it with current OTA and restored all data to the phone ;)
<Flohack> dobey: So I can say, a restore is nearly 100% possible, with a few BUT´s...
<Flohack> dobey: Some applications seem to not expect a restore. Google Calendar does not start (or is it a Nexus issue?). The media gallery does not provide any thumbnails, also not for new pictures, this is weird
<mimecar> join #innerzaurus
<mimecar> sorry
<gihel> hello, battery seems to drain faster with ota 12, any reason ?
<DPA> Hi, is there a way to change the time to utc time in ubuntu touch? I can set it to other time zones, but not UTC...
<mediaone> ondra help!
<mediaone> Garret ru thr?
<KALASH> is this a channel for nigger child touchers idk what ubuntu-touch is
<mediaone> can anybody help me with rebuilding an ubuntu.img
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
